# Doc's Dank Seeds



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2016)

This thread is for pictures and open reviews of seed stock produced by myself Dr.D81 open to all but keep it civil at all times. I have recently been contracted by an UK seed bank to produce there inhouse brand seed stock as well as my crosses i have been working for years i will be selling under Doc's Dank Seeds. I had the ok from an Amsterdam company to distribute through also but will post all that soon enough. All seed is produced all natural, pesticide free legally in Oregon. I am limited on internet right now but have many RIU members as testers and that have grown my clones already so can you guys post up some pics
@papapayne @angryblackman @TheBeardedJedi @curious old fart @jojodancer10 @DCobeen @Canon @hippy132 @BobBitchen @oldman60 and more to be add as i think of them tonight.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2016)

Best of luck Doc....


----------



## papapayne (Jan 9, 2016)

Sweet. I'll dig up pics of your gear I have flowered for some bud pornage.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 9, 2016)

That's great. You should do well.


cof


----------



## papapayne (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## papapayne (Jan 10, 2016)

Hey @angryblackman heres the pheno of grand daddys balls that I had from doc


----------



## papapayne (Jan 10, 2016)

Heres some dog x honeybee bred by Dr.d81 grown by me


----------



## papapayne (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks everyone 
I will get more pics up on a day with better internet service.

Rum Bayou 
Grown by @DCobeen 
Published March 2016 High Times


----------



## Slimjimham (Jan 10, 2016)

Is this 'doc d' from breedbay? Headbanger ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 10, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> Is this 'doc d' from breedbay? Headbanger ?


NO it is me Dr.D81. That is the only name i have posted under over the past few years on every forum.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2016)

Way to go, Doc !


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 10, 2016)

Doc, your seeds have better germination rates for me than any I've gotten from seed banks!

I just hatched the last of my OG Larry x Honeybee#2, one is a tricot!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 10, 2016)

Doc that is aweseome.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 10, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> Doc, your seeds have better germination rates for me than any I've gotten from seed banks!
> 
> I just hatched the last of my OG Larry x Honeybee#2, one is a tricot!


Very cool SF! I have a couple of those ready to flower as soon as possible that smell fantastic.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 10, 2016)

Some fine lookin herbs up in here.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 12, 2016)

Cool stuff doc, good luck and let us know when your stuff's available, will definitely pick up some Dank Doc seeds!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 12, 2016)

Dank Farms has a new grow spot as of today. We will be back to flowering by the first of January. I have already begun to reverse some 5 gallon plants to do some big s1 pollinations. We will be making s1s of gg4, cherry pie, sfv og , and Frank's gift this cycle. Also I have the pollen for lemon shine f2 generation already collected and waiting.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2016)

I will dig up more pics over the next two weeks till i can get my desk top out where the bulk of them are. Here is some pics of Swamp Wrecked. It is one of my crosses i am currently breeding with and has been producing some very nice offspring like the Rum Bayou above.

This is the SW#5 and giving a clone of this away got me this gig


----------



## moondance (Jan 13, 2016)

Congrats Doc, I hope all goes smoothly for you and your family. All your strains look awesome, lots of love and hard work go into them all.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I will dig up more pics over the next two weeks till i can get my desk top out where the bulk of them are. Here is some pics of Swamp Wrecked. It is one of my crosses i am currently breeding with and has been producing some very nice offspring like the Rum Bayou above.
> View attachment 3585106
> This is the SW#5 and giving a clone of this away got me this gig
> View attachment 3585108



Ooh that looks goood... What's the parents on that? How's the flavor?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 14, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Ooh that looks goood... What's the parents on that? How's the flavor?


Swamp Wrecked was my first fem crosses i made and is RP Purple Wreck hit with a reversed RP Og Kush (sfv heavy). I get a lot of citrus when i have grown them out. There is only the #7 left that i know for certain in clone only form as i lost the parents moving to Oregon. The #5 could still be around and @BobBitchen grew a separate clone of it from the Dbag in kansas we ran off of here.


----------



## northeastmarco (Jan 14, 2016)

Congratulations doc,looking forward to see more.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 14, 2016)

He'll yea Doc,
.hope shit stays straight for ya ...
I have a few fireballs x GDP of yours that just broke ground..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 14, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> He'll yea Doc,
> .hope shit stays straight for ya ...
> I have a few fireballs x GDP of yours that just broke ground..


Very cool those are the Grandad balls and they are nice. The GDP X Honeybee are looking stellar too


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 14, 2016)

Doc I am even more disappointed I didn't link up with you when you were in my state 2 summers ago. Looks like I seriously missed out.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 14, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Doc I am even more disappointed I didn't link up with you when you were in my state 2 summers ago. Looks like I seriously missed out.


It happens bro but my folks live in ATL. I will be out there end of the year around Christmas.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 14, 2016)

Nice! Maybe 2016 will happen then.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 15, 2016)

Some bud from my jar
 

And some glass I made this morning


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 18, 2016)

Okay I am here now bro. I have my Garden up and running in MI and I 1/3rd own a house. Not bad for an Iowa man I must say. @Dr.D81 You know how to make some dank for sure. I enjoyed growing and getting Rum Bayou. Brother I can grow um thanks to So many who have guided me on my journey to being a indoor grower. I do a few things diff but I do it my way. I cant wait to run 6 Rum Bayou outdoors this summer and I am in my greenhouse. 

Doc my man nice glass you are so dam talented. I hope 1 day I can have land near you and we can be neighbors.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 18, 2016)

Here is a pic of how its right now. I am gonna add a few more plants spread scrog out and add cmh 400 for spectrum/uv in between the 2 thousies running overdrive. I cant wait to have my mini split installed. I want higher temps 76F is to low. 86F would be allot better.
Here is a group shot.


Look on right side I have the scrop going vertical so the Malawi Gold can take its time and run 4 months while using less space.

Its tuff to see in this pic I will take a better one. Don't mind the DE all over the plants, Had a mite issue and now its gone. Even ordered a Ozone generator to insure bugs stay the Heck out of my Garden.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 25, 2016)

We will be in our new spot tomorrow and already have balls on the reversed girls i have started to flower. The rest will be flipped by the end of the week so look for a 4/20/2016 release date for the new stuff at DocsDankSeeds.com, Gorilla Seed bank and possibly Breeders Boutique I still have to get back with them this week also. I looked through my seed stash and bo have a few f1 packs I will be selling off before then so pm or email if interested in a strain list.


----------



## ky man (Feb 15, 2016)

he doc.try to get james bean co.to carey your seeds there in the usa and that way if I can scrap up some money I can get some of your seeds.if you have aney trouble getting in touch with them I can get the busness card they sent me.hope this helps you.


----------



## ky man (Feb 15, 2016)

dr.d81..............PLEASE try this company they have been honest with me and others I know so here is the info...........www.jamesbeancompany.com...................I would love to grow some of your seeds if I knew how to get them in the usa if i can come up with some cash...they also take credit cards.from the time you order you gets your seeds in 3-5 days in ky.


----------



## cbtbudz (Feb 15, 2016)

Nice doc!!


----------



## ky man (Feb 15, 2016)

dr.d81 How can I get some of your fem seeds like 50 of them?hell I will take a loan from the bank if need to.thank you


----------



## ky man (Feb 15, 2016)

good night every one.dr.d81 I will check back here tomarow sometime.And I am very serouse about them 50 fem seeds.hope to here back from you very soon.ky


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 15, 2016)

You will be able to get them at Twenty After Four in Eugene and more locations to follow. I will look in to the JBCBeen collecting pollen for more fem beans. All male pollen collection has already been completed


----------



## papapayne (Feb 15, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> He'll yea Doc,
> .hope shit stays straight for ya ...
> I have a few fireballs x GDP of yours that just broke ground..


your in for a treat, the grand daddy balls was very potent.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 16, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> He'll yea Doc,
> .hope shit stays straight for ya ...
> I have a few fireballs x GDP of yours that just broke ground..


How are the Granddad balls doing for you? They surviving the ski season?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 16, 2016)

When I am back at it you can bet Ill be adding some of your beans to my vault buddy!!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> How are the Granddad balls doing for you? They surviving the ski season?


Went from party cups to 1 gal yesterday , all look healthhy..


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 17, 2016)

hey doc the Rum bayou plant we have is just now perfect mother plant. So very soon will be sending clone of your creation and a new mix of her with CTF(one of the strongest longest lasting strains ever) in seed form. Weather is saying next week but I will be on road to CO again as I got a deal I cant pass up. Post pics when you can bro here are my ladies at day 9 in flower well 2 hrs ago turned day 9.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 17, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> hey doc the Rum bayou plant we have is just now perfect mother plant. So very soon will be sending clone of your creation and a new mix of her with CTF(one of the strongest longest lasting strains ever) in seed form. Weather is saying next week but I will be on road to CO again as I got a deal I cant pass up. Post pics when you can bro here are my ladies at day 9 in flower well 2 hrs ago turned day 9.
> View attachment 3610096 View attachment 3610097 View attachment 3610098 View attachment 3610099 View attachment 3610100


Cool and I have 15 more Rum Bayou started to find a girl to complaint her and make some fem beans for everyone. First run I did them I ran 12/12 from seed and had some fantastic plants


----------



## ky man (Feb 17, 2016)

thank you dr.d81 I sent them a email and told them to let me know when they got your seeds instock.that was twenty after for wellines if I spelled it rite.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 17, 2016)

ky man said:


> thank you dr.d81 I sent them a email and told them to let me know when they got your seeds instock.that was twenty after for wellines if I spelled it rite.


Yes sir just talked with them the other day. You will be able to get them from gorilla seed bank in the uk aswell. Both will be about two months out on the restock of fems as I have sold out of my stock. 20 after 4 should have reg stock next week I told them but more two its looking like.


----------



## ky man (Feb 18, 2016)

DR.D81 MAKE SOME MOORE OF THEM FEMS, FOR THEY ARE A GREAT SELLER IN KY.sorey about the cap lock.please please more fem seeds as soon as you can.but I will get some reg, if not fem for I love the looks of your stuff.ky.


----------



## ky man (Feb 18, 2016)

dr.d81 witch one would you recomed for a cash cropper that finishes the fastes with a good buzz.thank you.ky. ps and with one for couch lock for me.


----------



## ky man (Feb 19, 2016)

dr.d81 I let the jamesbean company know that I told you about them so PLEASE GET IN TOUCH with them so I can order some of your seeds from them for they take credit cards.there also in the usa.there great people to dell with and honest.they did at one time carrey some fem seeds but got to maney complants on nanners from there suplires so at this time they onley care reg,beans and I know they would love to carrey both your reg,beans and fem.tell them david from ky. told you about them.


----------



## ky man (Feb 19, 2016)

I will watch there web site for your beans...........


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 26, 2016)

Just now discovering this thread. Fucking A gonna get the genetics I have been wanting after all! Subbed up.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 26, 2016)

Strains look fire....would love to get my hands on gg4 and sfv og s1 beans


----------



## ky man (Feb 26, 2016)

I would love to see some of dr.d81 purple beans in fem, seeds any reg. where in the usa that takes depit cards.They would sell like hot cakes on a cold morning for briefest.Also I would stock up my bank more....ky.


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 26, 2016)

I'd like some of that purple dank ass shit he posted a couple days ago that he'd just got a cut of.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks everyone

Cherry Pie all nutted up guys

This weekend is a trip to a couple of farms. One stop Is with a hell of a smart cat and breeder aswell


----------



## papapayne (Feb 26, 2016)

drive safe man!


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> This weekend is a trip to a couple of farms. One stop Is with a hell of a smart cat and breeder aswell
> View attachment 3617819


Love to be a fly on the wall there.
Hope ya get to ski a bit too.
Enjoy


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 7, 2016)

granddaddy balls...
female..

 
fireballs x gdp


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 7, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> granddaddy balls...
> female..
> View attachment 3625633
> View attachment 3625639
> fireballs x gdp


Looks great

I will be back to the garden tonight after a couple weeks of traveling to visit gardens and will have pics up of the crop over the next few days.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 7, 2016)

Back to the garden


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 7, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Back to the garden
> View attachment 3626290


Looks awesome brother..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 7, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Looks awesome brother..


Thanks
Joedank told me a about your Colorado outdoor thread tag me in an I can post up some pics


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 7, 2016)

Hey I have a insane list of genetics Dr.. If you ever need anything hit me up..

These are from Texas Kid from the farm.. He is fam...

     


And we are setting in nicely..


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 8, 2016)

6 weeks after moving!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 8, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Hey I have a insane list of genetics Dr.. If you ever need anything hit me up..
> 
> These are from Texas Kid from the farm.. He is fam...
> 
> ...


Haha yea you are the secound person to show me that list but for real i would be down for some Clark County Kush. I will get you my OR #


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Haha yea you are the secound person to show me that list but for real i would be down for some Clark County Kush. I will get you my OR #


If anybody here showed you that list they copied it from me, but THCFarmer is a different story, that's where my buddies hang out.. I'm a RIU guy.. 

But those are TK's collection, he said we could have what ever we wanted.. All the Texas Company Resin "TRC" stuff is from my sister in laws father Lone Star.. Who is no longer with us.. RIP lonestar!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 8, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> If anybody here showed you that list they copied it from me, but THCFarmer is a different story, that's where my buddies hang out.. I'm a RIU guy..
> 
> But those are TK's collection, he said we could have what ever we wanted.. All the Texas Company Resin "TRC" stuff is from my sister in laws father Lone Star.. Who is no longer with us.. RIP lonestar!!!


No it was somone off a private forum from a long time TX grower


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> No it was somone off a private forum from a long time TX grower


Cemchris?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 8, 2016)

Much better camera is in the works but for now a shot of a Larry B


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 10, 2016)

Doc that list is diff than the one I have seen. Allot of similar strains but I see you have a few diff ones.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 10, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> Doc that list is diff than the one I have seen. Allot of similar strains but I see you have a few diff ones.


That's from Texas Kid, he is at the THCFarmer my brother works in a warehouse for him..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 10, 2016)

GG4 rosin to the head then it is the start of pollination week


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 3, 2016)

WOW....congrats Doc...wish you all the best in your venture.


----------



## hyroot (Apr 3, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> GG4 rosin to the head then it is the start of pollination week
> View attachment 3628602



Is that flower or hash rosin. Either way it's dank. I'm about 4 weeks from harvest of my gg4. It's been a while lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 17, 2016)

Been very busy around here and getting close to h aveing the company open and stocked time to get this thread moving. Some pics for the grow


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 17, 2016)

More weed


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 17, 2016)

More pics of the garden


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 17, 2016)

Pics of garden


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 17, 2016)

Enjoy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 17, 2016)

I had my wife load pics and now you can see them. I will label all tonight probably about midnight I'd when I seem to have time to jump on here


----------



## hippy132 (Apr 18, 2016)

Really nice


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks I didn't get to label them last night my bad guys but we are going to take care of that now.
here is the keeper Larry B ( norcal lemon larry / chem valley kush x honeybee #2 ) though they all came out fantastic and imo best strain I have made to date.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 18, 2016)

Some Gendaddy ( Jens GDP x Honeybee f2 male ) love this cross and now with the second cycle of seed plants is officially the constantly most happy strain ever.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 18, 2016)

definitely dankness.....very well done


cof


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Some Gendaddy ( Jens GDP x Honeybee f2 male ) love this cross and now with the second cycle of seed plants is officially the constantly most happy strain ever.
> View attachment 3660183 View attachment 3660184


Hey Doc where can I find your gear brother?


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 18, 2016)

I feel ya, he'd get a steady flow of my business for damn sure.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 18, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Hey Doc where can I find your gear brother?


Gorilla seed bank, baked beans of cannabis will be the first to get my stock and you can contact us i will add the email to my profile on here. Dm on Ig at docs.dank.seeds I am waiting on a call to confirm where I will be 4/20 to give away samples here locally in Eugene.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2016)

Gotta support my bro all day 

 

@skunkwreck @herbganji @needsomebeans


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Gotta support my bro all day
> 
> View attachment 3661379
> 
> @skunkwreck @herbganji @needsomebeans


@ttystikk @Mohican @rikdabrick


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Gotta support my bro all day
> 
> View attachment 3661379
> 
> @skunkwreck @herbganji @needsomebeans


Hell yeah, go ahead Doc; best of luck to your dank seeds venture, @ruby fruit @TWS @doublejj


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2016)

He'll yea guys but might have to be on ig for that. Don't think it is going to be cool for RIU.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2016)

@sunni what's up?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 20, 2016)

Thats alright, free business plug


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2016)

Ahhh me have no IG so if that's it then I won't post it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2016)

That is also the last Rum Bayou for about 6 months till I can veg and reverse the blue moonshine again. My testers got first crack at my beans and they made short work of the Rum Bayou and Larry B


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2016)

As far as I am concerned list away but might have to finish it slightly quieter


----------



## sunni (Apr 20, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> He'll yea guys but might have to be on ig for that. Don't think it is going to be cool for RIU.





Dr.D81 said:


> @sunni what's up?


You are correct this can't be done here
Sorry folks he's not a paid advertiser 
Therefore he follows under user liability
Y'all will have to go to the IG to do it off forum


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 20, 2016)

Oh spewin  that cherrie pie glue sounds freakin awesome!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Gotta support my bro all day
> 
> View attachment 3661379
> 
> @skunkwreck @herbganji @needsomebeans


Done hit him up bro lol thanks tho


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hell yeah, go ahead Doc; best of luck to your dank seeds venture, @ruby fruit @TWS @doublejj


Oh god cherry pie glue !!!!
@MjMama @mushroom head @Smidge34


----------



## Joedank (Apr 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Oh god cherry pie glue !!!!
> @MjMama @mushroom head @Smidge34


i am gonna find a way for you to get some of docs seeds for next season . some high cbd too for the oil internally soon as i get these franks gift X cannatonic tested ...


----------



## ky man (Apr 20, 2016)

doc, what is your best indca strain you have for outdoors?With a earley finish.you can pm me if you like.thanks ky


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 20, 2016)

Joedank said:


> i am gonna find a way for you to get some of docs seeds for next season . some high cbd too for the oil internally soon as i get these franks gift X cannatonic tested ...


plenty of time joe thanks for thinking of me mate


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 21, 2016)

Well we gave six packs of seeds and glass this evening and it was pretty fun. Worked on wood today after a pipe broke this morning.
@Joedank looks like we both have 1 sensi star f10

To everyone it looks like motor city seeds will be getting some packs of beans pretty quick of the old stuff before the new gets packaged. My new email is 
[email protected]
you can pm here dm on Ig or email any questions or concerns. I will try to stay on top of my threads with my wifes help but post can get missed so get with me directly for anything.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 21, 2016)

ky man said:


> doc, what is your best indca strain you have for outdoors?With a earley finish.you can pm me if you like.thanks ky


Well the larry B, gendaddy ( GDP x Honeybee (m), but out of them right now . Honeybee f3 I have aura og is a stocky ass og , P.G.A ( bms x goji f2 ), hell bearded jedi did well with the GDP x bluepit. Picked up some nice clone to breed with pitbull is a 45 day strain.


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 21, 2016)

I'd love any crosses you make with pit bull!! How do you press your rosin man?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Loved the ig giveaway doc!


----------



## ky man (Apr 21, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well we gave six packs of seeds and glass this evening and it was pretty fun. Worked on wood today after a pipe broke this morning.
> @Joedank looks like we both have 1 sensi star f10
> 
> To everyone it looks like motor city seeds will be getting some packs of beans pretty quick of the old stuff before the new gets packaged. My new email is
> ...


doc..i don't know how to email you.i tried but I don't no my pass word my girlfriend set it up 4 me.can you send me a pm so I can ask you 2 questions? I will have my girlfriend saterday fix this thing for me and then I can email you.i am dumb to computers and barley get by on one.thank you,,,ky


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 21, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Loved the ig giveaway doc!


Man i did too! Might have to do one for the 4th of July or something. It is nice that I can on there. Only thing I can even link my self on RIU is the gorilla page when it gets up. Other than that someone else has to post it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 21, 2016)

Joedank said:


> i am gonna find a way for you to get some of docs seeds for next season . some high cbd too for the oil internally soon as i get these franks gift X cannatonic tested ...


That is funny we have already talked about sending him some of these after they are done and told him I would send some of yours also. I want to get the cherry pie x Frank's gift gg4 x gg4 and gg4 x dog x fg out so we can see if there is any good cbd phenos


----------



## ky man (Apr 22, 2016)

DR.D81..I cant wait to get some of your beans to spread around among friends and for my sealf..ky.


----------



## cindysid (Apr 26, 2016)

Great job Dr! I can't wait to get some of your seeds!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks guys i will be sending Motor city seeds some limited stock crosses. Mostly my f1 stash of crosses that you will be seeing more of. Have found a few really pm resistant rum bayou that have me excited and the Aura Og is the most extreme example of stocky growth in that heavy a og cross I have seen. I have several of my crosses about to flower only testers have seen. I wish more of them posted on here but turned out many were on ig when I joined it. Picked up a legit GDP cut out of the bay I have been looking for Friday, Saturday was a blast and gave @420tycoon some P.G.A. beans along with a few more folks that blur in to the 3 dozen doobies I smoked at the bbq. Brought a Woody og, sfv og bx3, precious og, and purple crack home. @Garden Boss wants me to add the purple to the purple crack that it needs. That means more beans to test


----------



## 420tycoon (Apr 26, 2016)

thanks again man! cant wait til i can sprout em!
but my memory is foggy as well.. p.g.a was what cross? lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 26, 2016)

420tycoon said:


> thanks again man! cant wait til i can sprout em!
> but my memory is foggy as well.. p.g.a was what cross? lol


98 blue moonshine x Goji OG f2 and no worries. I will have f2s comeing on those but have to pop a ton of the f1 bms crosses to find a nice selection of pm resistant breeding stock. Crazy how in the largest swamp in the country I never had a spot and now I have to take the same seeds and cull half here in the valley.


----------



## 420tycoon (Apr 26, 2016)

any clue yet what this random seed bag was yet?


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 26, 2016)

awesome thread doc!


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm loving these crosses your doing really want to try some of your gear out. Are there any strains that would specifically help with back pain? It takes me about a hf hr just to get out of every morning because of the pain. Where can I find your beans at? Did you say motorcity, anywhere else too?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 26, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> I'm loving these crosses your doing really want to try some of your gear out. Are there any strains that would specifically help with back pain? It takes me about a hf hr just to get out of every morning because of the pain. Where can I find your beans at? Did you say motorcity, anywhere else too?


Think he's going to gorilla seedbank in due time and some US spots in Oregon as well....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 26, 2016)

420tycoon said:


> any clue yet what this random seed bag was yet?


I think you got the pga and maybe the aura og but you are Talking about the ones from MO right? If so i gave those to them in LA my first visit to cali a year and a half ago so no I have no clue


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I think you got the pga and maybe the aura og but you are Talking about the ones from MO right? If so i gave those to them in LA my first visit to cali a year and a half ago so no I have no clue


Some more of that good shit. Oh yeah that good shit


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 27, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> I'm loving these crosses your doing really want to try some of your gear out. Are there any strains that would specifically help with back pain? It takes me about a hf hr just to get out of every morning because of the pain. Where can I find your beans at? Did you say motorcity, anywhere else too?


I have started growing and working with the Franks Gift clone that has tested as high as 22.6 % cbd for my wife's migraines and our general aches and pains. I just made some gg4 x Frank's gift and cherry pie x Frank's gift but not the crosses I am looking to work more. I have some Frank's gift x catatonic @Joedank made with the cut I passed to him I am growing out now I am hopeful about and a few other herijana crosses I might can pull a nice cbd stud from. I have also been calling for two weeks about a harliquin cut testing at 15 - 18 %cbd and am picking up a lucy's lion that has a 22 - 1 cbd - thc ratio with less than 1% thc. Will also be hunting a Charlotte's web cut to help out in cali were my people are having a hard time getting clones, bud, or cbd oil.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 27, 2016)

I have a friend whose wife's cancer is in stage 4 and has gone thru chemo and radiation with no success. The flowers give her some relief, but she wants to try a cbd oil. I need some help....everything I have is high thc.


cof


----------



## 420tycoon (Apr 27, 2016)

man if u can get ahold of charlottes web i would love to work with that strain too, im already excited about the franks gift, i know loads of patients that can really use it


----------



## Joedank (Apr 27, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I have a friend whose wife's cancer is in stage 4 and has gone thru chemo and radiation with no success. The flowers give her some relief, but she wants to try a cbd oil. I need some help....everything I have is high thc.
> 
> 
> cof


hit me up in pm i will priority to cancer folks . got some franks gift oil going right now with her name on it ..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have started growing and working with the Franks Gift clone that has tested as high as 22.6 % cbd for my wife's migraines and our general aches and pains. I just made some gg4 x Frank's gift and cherry pie x Frank's gift but not the crosses I am looking to work more. I have some Frank's gift x catatonic @Joedank made with the cut I passed to him I am growing out now I am hopeful about and a few other herijana crosses I might can pull a nice cbd stud from. I have also been calling for two weeks about a harliquin cut testing at 15 - 18 %cbd and am picking up a lucy's lion that has a 22 - 1 cbd - thc ratio with less than 1% thc. Will also be hunting a Charlotte's web cut to help out in cali were my people are having a hard time getting clones, bud, or cbd oil.


Greenman Organics has a couple floating around his stuff may be worth looking at.....Copper Rhino, Black Rhino (http://www.greenmanorganics.net/#!greenman-organic-seeds-strain-list/ciqt)


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm want to check into these strains when I visit Joe. I operate in a Nazi state man that hammers growers and I believe in karma man, so I make butter and oil with part of my trim as medicine for people like my elderly mom to combat her insomnia and restless leg syndrome and an old HS classmate who went through/is going through breast cancer treatments. I need all the karma I can get in this life for real.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Apr 27, 2016)

That gg4x franks gift sounds amazing to me. That is my name after all anywhere I could grab some of those? Im from mass and its hard to get clones around here too. My buddies and I trade clones but that's about it unless I order some seeds. I recently tried a glue cross I believe my buddy said it was from sincity but that stuff definitely helped with the pain big time so I've been on the hunt to find more strains like that. I also get bad migraines to the point where I have to go into a dark room close my eyes smoke a lil bit and pray it goes away. Bad migraines are no joke let me tell you. Let me know if you have any of those available somewhere I'd scoop some up in a heart beat.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 27, 2016)

the best one I have found for migraines is Extrema from Sannies Seeds


cof


----------



## Joedank (Apr 27, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I'm want to check into these strains when I visit Joe. I operate in a Nazi state man that hammers growers and I believe in karma man, so I make butter and oil with part of my trim as medicine for people like my elderly mom to combat her insomnia and restless leg syndrome and an old HS classmate who went through/is going through breast cancer treatments. I need all the karma I can get in this life for real.


gonna press some franks gift kief rosin 4 you while your here . see whats up

@Doc's Dank Seeds you are gonna kill the game  just hop you can keep up wit demand !
big up 3/3 on bms x gogi...fast growers . just like you all


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 27, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I'm want to check into these strains when I visit Joe. I operate in a Nazi state man that hammers growers and I believe in karma man, so I make butter and oil with part of my trim as medicine for people like my elderly mom to combat her insomnia and restless leg syndrome and an old HS classmate who went through/is going through breast cancer treatments. I need all the karma I can get in this life for real.


I am pretty impressed by the ones I have grown out thus far from Greenman Organics....He has some decent crosses for sure. I have grown Black Rhino, Black Malawi and they werent lacking on anything. I notice he has some Cannatonic & Pennywise (Copper Rhino) crosses and the BR1947 he uses in the Black Rhino is good for pain.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 27, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> That gg4x franks gift sounds amazing to me. That is my name after all anywhere I could grab some of those? Im from mass and its hard to get clones around here too. My buddies and I trade clones but that's about it unless I order some seeds. I recently tried a glue cross I believe my buddy said it was from sincity but that stuff definitely helped with the pain big time so I've been on the hunt to find more strains like that. I also get bad migraines to the point where I have to go into a dark room close my eyes smoke a lil bit and pray it goes away. Bad migraines are no joke let me tell you. Let me know if you have any of those available somewhere I'd scoop some up in a heart beat.


Yea shot me an email at [email protected] and i can get you some cbd testers to run


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea shot me an email at [email protected] and i can get you some cbd testers to run


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 28, 2016)

I have mine ready


Vnsmkr said:


>


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi doc did you get my email? I think I sent it to the right email. Thanks again I'm very grateful for your help.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 30, 2016)

brother @Dr.D81 you blow glass bro haha that's great I think you got the same torch I got im getting a kiln Monday that's the only thing I been lacking, shit is so fun ant it bro, u should checkout my boy borotory on ig he has sum great pieces, there gonna start making a spinner rig when you suck the part that's under the water spins and bubbles come out its badass


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 30, 2016)

He'll yea I just looked at his feed and he does nice work. Yea I finished getting everything in December and love it. was working on some bubblers last night 
  

Got my males starting to flower out


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 30, 2016)

@Dr.D81 fuckin a bro they are tight ur getting good I had to stop cause I was putting hours in on pieces and then the cool down would crack them so I stopped until I get a kiln and im getting one this week


----------



## ky man (Apr 30, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I have a friend whose wife's cancer is in stage 4 and has gone thru chemo and radiation with no success. The flowers give her some relief, but she wants to try a cbd oil. I need some help....everything I have is high thc.
> 
> 
> cof


I had bone cancer and made my own oil. I think your beter off using the highest indca strain thc you can get your hands on for oil for cancer.it took 3 months for it to start srinking my boon cancer and in 6 months it was all gone,but it blue the drs, minds when I told them how I cured it.the drs wounted to give me kemo and I told them I would treat my sealf and It worked, but may never work again but it worked for me.The first time I hade a rare cancer after surgery I had 35 treatements of radiation and two othere people at that time had the same cancer as me, we was the onley 3 people in ky, to ever have that kind of cancer,one of the othere two people died and the othere person hade the same treatment as I did,but he never used the oil like I did and his came back,i lost track of him now so I don't if he got beter or not after his second surgery.Me personley I don't think the low thc stuff is good for cancer treatment.There is onley 2 placer in the world that studies the knid of cancer I had the first time,i went to the state of nc.and they told me onley thing could be done for the typed of cancer I had was cut it out,onley reason they recomanded radiontion was they did not trust the surgen that did my surgery,so if it comes back on me I can onley have surgery dun in the state of nc, where they studie that tyed of cancer at.It very very bad to come back that typ of cancer is so they think that oil is what keep it from coming back on me..so fare so good and it has been 6 years now and not came back...


----------



## ky man (Apr 30, 2016)

I personley think the cbd oil is onley good for things that is not cancer..i hope you can read my bad spelling,IF ANY PERSON NEEDs TO TALK TO ME ON THE PHONE pm, me and I will tell you what I know and it could just save your life or a loved one.I have been ask to even be put on tv, about the oil that saved my life.ky.I think pot can help a lot of people that needs it for there meds,be it oil or to smoke..ky


----------



## ky man (Apr 30, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I have a friend whose wife's cancer is in stage 4 and has gone thru chemo and radiation with no success. The flowers give her some relief, but she wants to try a cbd oil. I need some help....everything I have is high thc.
> 
> 
> cof


I would be glad to talk to that person, if you can help them but use the higest thc strain you have..ky..iam not a dr, I am just talking from real life experinces is all...ky


----------



## ky man (Apr 30, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have started growing and working with the Franks Gift clone that has tested as high as 22.6 % cbd for my wife's migraines and our general aches and pains. I just made some gg4 x Frank's gift and cherry pie x Frank's gift but not the crosses I am looking to work more. I have some Frank's gift x catatonic @Joedank made with the cut I passed to him I am growing out now I am hopeful about and a few other herijana crosses I might can pull a nice cbd stud from. I have also been calling for two weeks about a harliquin cut testing at 15 - 18 %cbd and am picking up a lucy's lion that has a 22 - 1 cbd - thc ratio with less than 1% thc. Will also be hunting a Charlotte's web cut to help out in cali were my people are having a hard time getting clones, bud, or cbd oil.


That little girl CHARLOTTE is from rite here in ky,,that Stanley man flew here to ky to speak to help us get med, pot legal and him and his 3 brothers is good people.HE named that strain after that little girl.that is how that strain got its name charlottes wed was from where it help treat her secures it was a true mircol for her and her family and now she has a life worth living..And thank you from the bottem of my heart for helping make meds, that help people like her,I get teared up just talking about people like you that dos care for othere peoples health,so thank you again for what you do,,ky


----------



## ky man (Apr 30, 2016)

I hope you can read my shitty writing,I did not go to school long in life I had to go to work,I hope you under stand that.Thats why roll it up is the onley site I post on NO ONE MAKES FUN OF ME WHERE I CAN NOT SPELL WORTH A SHIT,I am a smart man just not IS SOELLING OR SCHOOL THINGS.I did well in life with no schooling.All my kids went to collage and did very well in life and I am proud to say that...ky


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 30, 2016)

ky man said:


> I had bone cancer and made my own oil. I think your beter off using the highest indca strain thc you can get your hands on for oil for cancer.it took 3 months for it to start srinking my boon cancer and in 6 months it was all gone,but it blue the drs, minds when I told them how I cured it.the drs wounted to give me kemo and I told them I would treat my sealf and It worked, but may never work again but it worked for me.The first time I hade a rare cancer after surgery I had 35 treatements of radiation and two othere people at that time had the same cancer as me, we was the onley 3 people in ky, to ever have that kind of cancer,one of the othere two people died and the othere person hade the same treatment as I did,but he never used the oil like I did and his came back,i lost track of him now so I don't if he got beter or not after his second surgery.Me personley I don't think the low thc stuff is good for cancer treatment.There is onley 2 placer in the world that studies the knid of cancer I had the first time,i went to the state of nc.and they told me onley thing could be done for the typed of cancer I had was cut it out,onley reason they recomanded radiontion was they did not trust the surgen that did my surgery,so if it comes back on me I can onley have surgery dun in the state of nc, where they studie that tyed of cancer at.It very very bad to come back that typ of cancer is so they think that oil is what keep it from coming back on me..so fare so good and it has been 6 years now and not came back...


Yep, everything I've read on the topic indicates that a high thc oil is what you want. I'm helping a girl right now with bone cancer, and we're using thc flowers to make it.

Congrats on beating cancer ky! That's great to hear, and gives me hope for my patient!


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 30, 2016)

How are you making the oil and how do you administer it...and in what dosage?


cof


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 30, 2016)

ky man said:


> That little girl CHARLOTTE is from rite here in ky,,that Stanley man flew here to ky to speak to help us get med, pot legal and him and his 3 brothers is good people.HE named that strain after that little girl.that is how that strain got its name charlottes wed was from where it help treat her secures it was a true mircol for her and her family and now she has a life worth living..And thank you from the bottem of my heart for helping make meds, that help people like her,I get teared up just talking about people like you that dos care for othere peoples health,so thank you again for what you do,,ky


And of course you know that Stanley and crew are from right here in Ft Collins, and that they bred Charlotte's Web here as well?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 30, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> How are you making the oil and how do you administer it...and in what dosage?
> 
> 
> cof


Rick Simpson Oil (or Phoenix tears) is what you want to google. It takes A LOT of bud/trim to make a batch. You need a solvent (I use 99% isopropyl alcohol) and a rice cooker or something similar to *slowly* cook off the solvent. What you're left with is a tar-like substance that is more potent than words can describe. You would take a dose the size of a grain of rice (orally), and be prepared to be super stoned for many hours. It takes some time to develop a tolerance. 2 doses daily.

If you make this, be sure to do it outside, and have a fan blowing the fumes away from you and whatever device you're using to cook off the solvent. It's VERY flammable, so use caution.

Definitely google it though. There are some tutorials and YouTube vids that walk you through the process. Best of luck cof!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 30, 2016)

@Dr.D81 did I hear correctly that you're coming to visit Colorado soon? 

I believe we have a mutual friend in Denver.


----------



## ky man (Apr 30, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> How are you making the oil and how do you administer it...and in what dosage?
> 
> 
> cof


I made mine with a pound of the best indca weed that I grew outdoors and it made around two oz oil, but I did not weight it that was just a guess.I used 99 percent achol.I put the weed in a bucket and poured the achol over the weed till it was covered and then stured it 5 minutes and then strain the weed out,I poured the liquid in a crock pot and keep added to it with the liquid till it was buled down,when it stared to get thick I poured it in a VERRY SMALL cocker and sit it on my stove on just worm setting,then them it got thicked I drew it up in a very big srunge with no needeal while it was very worm.the first week I took about the size of a gran of rice 8 times a day.then droped down to taking it twice a day one time in the morning and one time in the evening about a drop the size of two grains of rice..Why I took so much the first week was I wounded to get it in my system.I did not get high off eating it but I smoked some and got high as fuck and I love that high.That shit was great to smoke,,there is beter way to make that oil that is cleaner but I don't know how so I just did the onley way I knew how do make it,it is not legal in my state but if it was I would have some one make the oil through a closed loop system,,,ky..ps.I hope that helps and I hope you can read it....


----------



## ky man (Apr 30, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Rick Simpson Oil (or Phoenix tears) is what you want to google. It takes A LOT of bud/trim to make a batch. You need a solvent (I use 99% isopropyl alcohol) and a rice cooker or something similar to *slowly* cook off the solvent. What you're left with is a tar-like substance that is more potent than words can describe. You would take a dose the size of a grain of rice (orally), and be prepared to be super stoned for many hours. It takes some time to develop a tolerance. 2 doses daily.
> 
> If you make this, be sure to do it outside, and have a fan blowing the fumes away from you and whatever device you're using to cook off the solvent. It's VERY flammable, so use caution.
> 
> Definitely google it though. There are some tutorials and YouTube vids that walk you through the process. Best of luck cof!


That was the same video I watched to make mine,Every one says they get high as hell off eating the oil,BUT I DID NOT GET HIGH EATING THE OIL,But I got high as hell smokeing it,I liked smoking it so good that I make oil with all my trimmings and even moor buds just to smoke.I would love to have some made from buds through one of them closed loop systeams to smoke,i bet it would be great to eat or smoke for it would be a lot cleaner.yes I made mine out side so it did not blow up for it could bloow up easey..ky..ps ...after mine was what you say dun I finised it on my stove on a very low setting but by that time there was no danger in it blowing up or starting a fire..ky


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks for the answers.
I've been using 190 Everclear and a double boiler over an electric stove...but it all went into cannabutter for my cookies. best batch so far.


cof


----------



## ky man (Apr 30, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yep, everything I've read on the topic indicates that a high thc oil is what you want. I'm helping a girl right now with bone cancer, and we're using thc flowers to make it.
> 
> Congrats on beating cancer ky! That's great to hear, and gives me hope for my patient!


I beat cancer two times..thank you for your kind words..ky..first time they onley gave me 30 days to live..Thank GOD for pot.


----------



## ky man (Apr 30, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Thanks for the answers.
> I've been using 190 Everclear and a double boiler over an electric stove...but it all went into cannabutter for my cookies. best batch so far.
> 
> 
> cof


I have heard that the 190 everclear makes better oil..hope it works for you and if I can ever help you or any person I would..ky


----------



## ky man (Apr 30, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Thanks for the answers.
> I've been using 190 Everclear and a double boiler over an electric stove...but it all went into cannabutter for my cookies. best batch so far.
> 
> 
> cof


just be carful and don't blow your sealf up or we cant b.s. no moore..lol ky


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 30, 2016)

ky man said:


> That was the same video I watched to make mine,Every one says they get high as hell off eating the oil,BUT I DID NOT GET HIGH EATING THE OIL,But I got high as hell smokeing it,I liked smoking it so good that I make oil with all my trimmings and even moor buds just to smoke.I would love to have some made from buds through one of them closed loop systeams to smoke,i bet it would be great to eat or smoke for it would be a lot cleaner.yes I made mine out side so it did not blow up for it could bloow up easey..ky..ps ...after mine was what you say dun I finised it on my stove on a very low setting but by that time there was no danger in it blowing up or starting a fire..ky


It didnt get you high eating it? You must have the tolerance of a mule! I took a drop not much bigger than a pin head and I was so blitzed I thought I was having a stroke!


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 30, 2016)

ky man said:


> just be carful and don't blow your sealf up or we cant b.s. no moore..lol ky


I think the boiling water helps raise the flash point.

I just got a text about the cookies from oil
"Buzz rating: hornets nest. Laid back. but mind easy breezy"


cof


----------



## ky man (Apr 30, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> It didnt get you high eating it? You must have the tolerance of a mule! I took a drop not much bigger than a pin head and I was so blitzed I thought I was having a stroke!


I got a very high tolerance,my father befor he died said I could smoke moor weed than any person he had sean smoke in his life..I just cant figer out why the oil dos not make me high,but if I make buter out of good weed I get high as hell on bronies I have made with the butter,,sounds dumb I know but true.IT took me 17 weeks to pass a piss test.I had to stop smokeing for a little bit so I could get my pain pills back.POT don't help my pain when iam in bad pain but it help my nerves and helps me sleep.ky


----------



## ky man (Apr 30, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I think the boiling water helps raise the flash point.
> 
> I just got a text about the cookies from oil
> "Buzz rating: hornets nest. Laid back. but mind easy breezy"
> ...


That reminds me of my brother inlaw what you said,,when I was eating oil every day he would say,EASEY BREEZY that's a nuff oil to od a bufflow..lol he could not eat much oil he said it triped in out and made him scard to death he said it made him fell like the feds was watching in when he ate oil,,,lol lol I had a lot of fun out of him when I got him to eat his first oil I told hime the law had called my house looking for him I told him the law ask me if he was a pot grower and he freak out till I told him it was a joke..good times we have had togeather ever cense we where kids togeather...lol lol ky


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Apr 30, 2016)

Congratulation on the new seed company Doc. Your crosses look great. It's good to see folks doing good and doing well.

I too am interested in the high CBD strains. My wife's family has a rare genetic disease of the nervous system that starts off making you drag your feet. As it progresses, you have less and less control of your legs. Her mother was walking with a cane in her 20's and her brother in his 30's. The wife is 62 now, and we had hoped she wouldn't get it, but it looks like that is not to be. It is getting harder for her to walk, and she can't get up off the floor without help. {she is not using a cane yet, but we don't take the mile long walks we did just a year ago either} There is a lot of leg pain that goes with the condition and she is living off of over the counter pain meds now. She doesn't like to get high, but said she would try a high CBD strain. 

Thanks for the work you do,

Larry


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 30, 2016)

ky man said:


> I got a very high tolerance,my father befor he died said I could smoke moor weed than any person he had sean smoke in his life..I just cant figer out why the oil dos not make me high,but if I make buter out of good weed I get high as hell on bronies I have made with the butter,,sounds dumb I know but true.IT took me 17 weeks to pass a piss test.I had to stop smokeing for a little bit so I could get my pain pills back.POT don't help my pain when iam in bad pain but it help my nerves and helps me sleep.ky


You sound like me dude. I still spiked a fucking piss test after 12 weeks. Brother used to say goddamn man, youre smoking more than someone smoking a serious amount of cigs and you dont even look high


----------



## akhiymjames (May 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You sound like me dude. I still spiked a fucking piss test after 12 weeks. Brother used to say goddamn man, youre smoking more than someone smoking a serious amount of cigs and you dont even look high


Damn thought I was the only one and I have barely any body fat  seriously when I was 19 thought about joining military was very serious got clean went to recruiter for 4 months straight was still failing. He was amazed and so was I. That's how much I smoked tho at that time. I'm sure it would be the smae or worse now cus that was 9 years ago lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 1, 2016)

The bad thing was I found out after a company had flown me to Dubai for interview . The doctor told me they would still hire me, but that I would have to take another test at a later date that I would need to pass. I decided on my flight home that any company that based hiring or firing on what I did on my own time could go fuck themselves....and when the job was offered I turned it down. I dont regret that decision.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The bad thing was I found out after a company had flown me to Dubai for interview . The doctor told me they would still hire me, but that I would have to take another test at a later date that I would need to pass. I decided on my flight home that any company that based hiring or firing on what I did on my own time could go fuck themselves....and when the job was offered I turned it down. I dont regret that decision.


I feel you but hell at least they still offered to let you get clean. Never heard of that happening for anyone. Jobs ain't doing that can't be clean next up. I applaud you for sticking to your values but me being me and growing up the way I have and lived life I would have done it to get the job. I know your talking about a great opportunity that doesn't come around that often but I'm from the hood and parents straight hustlers so I was taught you don't let stuff fuck up your money. I love cannabis to my heart and soul it's apart of me but if the Hornets told me told me right now they would give me big money to play ball just have to stop smoking it's done. I have a Mrs and kids so they come first and if something great comes along for me to take care of my fam I gonna do it. But it bashing you for doing that not at all but now the jobs I have they can eat a dick lol not gonna stop. Only had to pass on test and made sure of that lol but they can kick rocks. All the work I do I gotta smoke lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I feel you but hell at least they still offered to let you get clean. Never heard of that happening for anyone. Jobs ain't doing that can't be clean next up. I applaud you for sticking to your values but me being me and growing up the way I have and lived life I would have done it to get the job. I know your talking about a great opportunity that doesn't come around that often but I'm from the hood and parents straight hustlers so I was taught you don't let stuff fuck up your money. I love cannabis to my heart and soul it's apart of me but if the Hornets told me told me right now they would give me big money to play ball just have to stop smoking it's done. I have a Mrs and kids so they come first and if something great comes along for me to take care of my fam I gonna do it. But it bashing you for doing that not at all but now the jobs I have they can eat a dick lol not gonna stop. Only had to pass on test and made sure of that lol but they can kick rocks. All the work I do I gotta smoke lol


Nah, I stick to my guns especially for this plant. I already had a good job anyway so it was just feeling out for another. I feel you, gotta do what gotta do to get them started, but I'm not quitting for nothing, I know what its doing for my health and money cant do that.....


----------



## dandyrandy (May 1, 2016)

I was hired some 30 years ago in a top 5 company as an electronics maintenance tech. I had a felony and was piss tested. They hired me. They are happy they did especially now. I've been training my replacements the last few years. Not many work to the component level anymore. Lot's of older TTL logic still around making them money. To costly to replace.


----------



## Smidge34 (May 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn thought I was the only one and I have barely any body fat  seriously when I was 19 thought about joining military was very serious got clean went to recruiter for 4 months straight was still failing. He was amazed and so was I. That's how much I smoked tho at that time. I'm sure it would be the smae or worse now cus that was 9 years ago lol


I'd have told those bastards that if they could find some pot where you could get high one day, not smoke anymore and still be high 4 months later, I wanted all they could get.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 1, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I'd have told those bastards that if they could find some pot where you could get high one day, not smoke anymore and still be high 4 months later, I wanted all they could get.


Lol id be scared of that  make me think its some sprayed down k2 type stuff


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 1, 2016)

Damn good talk you guys are having. I started to respond but fell to sleep last night. Bbq at the neighbors and a grip of srs og put me down. So last time we went to jail was for the growing in LA and when we got bonded dede was pissing clean and i was still dirty. It all came down to her drinking water annabbd green tea but i was on the Dew back then.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 1, 2016)

As for working with the cbd strains. I was east coast stoner that always thought the med was just a way for the cali guys to get away with it. Then I joined the army and ended up meeting dede. We got married two years latter and ended up in LA were she was from. The whole time she suffered terrible migranes and had taken every pill there was. From there we had road tripped to see @curious old fart who passed on the Exstrema to us. Just by chance she smoked some right when one was starting and it was gone. Happened again she asked what that jar was said it was Exstrema and it became her jar. When we moved we stoped for two days because of snow with Lt.Dan from Rm3 and he had three different Exstrema plants jarred and they all worked. After that we got here and a place and the neighbor grew too. I got a clone list from him and I saw Frank's gift 22.6 cbd and I said I want that and his boy hooked it up and neighbor covered it in with what he was getting. Now Exstrema is good meds but this is great meds and in the fall I took it to Andrew to take to @SomeGuy and @Mohican. Also made it a point to get it to @Garden Boss so i knew it would get out and he has had a great response to it. Every time I here about something new it helps it really does make tear up there @ky man. Recently i have been asked to get some cuts down to sac to help out a guy that goes by cen cal care on ig that has a developmentally challenged 5year old and the cbd oil has made a amazing change and allwowed here to start using the restroom her self and many other things she could not before. It just blows my mind the damn near what 80 years we wasted on prohabition.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> As for working with the cbd strains. I was east coast stoner that always thought the med was just a way for the cali guys to get away with it. Then I joined the army and ended up meeting dede. We got married two years latter and ended up in LA were she was from. The whole time she suffered terrible migranes and had taken every pill there was. From there we had road tripped to see @curious old fart who passed on the Exstrema to us. Just by chance she smoked some right when one was starting and it was gone. Happened again she asked what that jar was said it was Exstrema and it became her jar. When we moved we stoped for two days because of snow with Lt.Dan from Rm3 and he had three different Exstrema plants jarred and they all worked. After that we got here and a place and the neighbor grew too. I got a clone list from him and I saw Frank's gift 22.6 cbd and I said I want that and his boy hooked it up and neighbor covered it in with what he was getting. Now Exstrema is good meds but this is great meds and in the fall I took it to Andrew to take to @SomeGuy and @Mohican. Also made it a point to get it to @Garden Boss so i knew it would get out and he has had a great response to it. Every time I here about something new it helps it really does make tear up there @ky man. Recently i have been asked to get some cuts down to sac to help out a guy that goes by cen cal care on ig that has a developmentally challenged 5year old and the cbd oil has made a amazing change and allwowed here to start using the restroom her self and many other things she could not before. It just blows my mind the damn near what 80 years we wasted on prohabition.


Still blowing those fucking years brother. Aint fucking fucking legal yet & people are still jailed & dying


----------



## ky man (May 1, 2016)

It took me 17 weeks to pass a home piss test..ky


----------



## ky man (May 1, 2016)

sorey about that I forgot I had posted about my piss test already..


----------



## Joedank (May 1, 2016)

ky man said:


> I had bone cancer and made my own oil. I think your beter off using the highest indca strain thc you can get your hands on for oil for cancer.it took 3 months for it to start srinking my boon cancer and in 6 months it was all gone,but it blue the drs, minds when I told them how I cured it.the drs wounted to give me kemo and I told them I would treat my sealf and It worked, but may never work again but it worked for me.The first time I hade a rare cancer after surgery I had 35 treatements of radiation and two othere people at that time had the same cancer as me, we was the onley 3 people in ky, to ever have that kind of cancer,one of the othere two people died and the othere person hade the same treatment as I did,but he never used the oil like I did and his came back,i lost track of him now so I don't if he got beter or not after his second surgery.Me personley I don't think the low thc stuff is good for cancer treatment.There is onley 2 placer in the world that studies the knid of cancer I had the first time,i went to the state of nc.and they told me onley thing could be done for the typed of cancer I had was cut it out,onley reason they recomanded radiontion was they did not trust the surgen that did my surgery,so if it comes back on me I can onley have surgery dun in the state of nc, where they studie that tyed of cancer at.It very very bad to come back that typ of cancer is so they think that oil is what keep it from coming back on me..so fare so good and it has been 6 years now and not came back...


i am in full agreement with this regarding the cbd / thc debate . the autokill stage of attack is proven to be bolstered by thc BUT cbd is a precourser for thc so it gets changed in some strains as they decarb .
my understanding is : fully activatied high thc oil is best . so the reclaim on a dab rig is a good way to go about it ... 
i am amazed by your story @ky man


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 1, 2016)

ky man said:


> It took me 17 weeks to pass a home piss test..ky


No more stopping for me. If any companies ask for a sample they get a sample of someone elses who doesn't smoke.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> No more stopping for me. If any companies ask for a sample they get a sample of someone elses who doesn't smoke.


Same here...not stopping for none of these jobs


----------



## ky man (May 1, 2016)

I did it so I could get back my pain pills for the weed just got so it would not do the trick for my pain.this is the first pain pills I have took in 4 years.Belive me if the weed had not stoped working for pain I still would be smoking..ky...But I will go back to smokeing this fall that way the weed will work again for my pain.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 1, 2016)

ky man said:


> I did it so I could get back my pain pills for the weed just got so it would not do the trick for my pain.this is the first pain pills I have took in 4 years.Belive me if the weed had not stoped working for pain I still would be smoking..ky...But I will go back to smokeing this fall that way the weed will work again for my pain.


Sounds like you need to vary your strains KY and get into making some edibles. I know you been to hell and back but fuck those pain pills, been there done that, and never again.


----------



## curious old fart (May 1, 2016)

as much as I love my mj, there are some things that require more.


cof


----------



## ky man (May 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> No more stopping for me. If any companies ask for a sample they get a sample of someone elses who doesn't smoke.


That's what I did befor I had to stop working,Hell my 10 men I was over at work smoked with me at work every day.The big dogs over me knew me and my men smoked but we always got the job dun and they knew my grew was the best out of 30 crews so they said nothing but make sure your men turn in good piss and we did..ky


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (May 1, 2016)

I actually just started a new job. I had the option to work at two different companies. One drug tested and the other did not so the choice was easy for me. I'm glad I chose the place I'm at now because one of the guys I work with grows too and we're always bouncing ideas off of each other. I'm from mass and we recently became a med state a few yes back. I've recently started to look into what it would take to open up a dispensary. I feel like the one's that have opened up around here are doing it for the money not for the people. One day I'd like to open a place that put the people's needs first. Hell you can't even get clones at the few that are around here. I feel that will change very soon though. I haven't known doc that long but from the little we've talked you can tell he's a stand up guy and a very genuine person. I look forward to growing his strains out and passing them out to people in need out my way.


----------



## ky man (May 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sounds like you need to vary your strains KY and get into making some edibles. I know you been to hell and back but fuck those pain pills, been there done that, and never again.


I am the typ of person that can not get hooked on nothing.It is a gen, thing I guess but I can stop any thing cold turkey and it don't bother me one bit.I TOOK 3 oc80 each day and 3 perk 10 mg.for 4 years and just stoped and smoked weed till just a few days ago.I will stop the pills this fall at harvest time,I always eat my pill and don't take over my limite but some people can talke pills one week and be hooked on them.I dun the best coke cash could buy for 5 years every day at least 7 grams and snort it and some days did moore and smoked some but I just can not get hooked on nothing,At the time I had kelows just laying around and it was just smoothing I did,So one day I just said no moore and have never touched it sence then but still was around it alote for years.I don't mess with it no moore after I met the ladey of my dreans and she don't even take aspern.I did get her to smoke two times in 12-14 years that we been togeather.Pills is hard on your bodey even took the rite way like your liver and things.I had a lot of friends that got hook on pills and I got them off pills by getting them to smoke pot and now there clean..ky


----------



## ky man (May 2, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> As for working with the cbd strains. I was east coast stoner that always thought the med was just a way for the cali guys to get away with it. Then I joined the army and ended up meeting dede. We got married two years latter and ended up in LA were she was from. The whole time she suffered terrible migranes and had taken every pill there was. From there we had road tripped to see @curious old fart who passed on the Exstrema to us. Just by chance she smoked some right when one was starting and it was gone. Happened again she asked what that jar was said it was Exstrema and it became her jar. When we moved we stoped for two days because of snow with Lt.Dan from Rm3 and he had three different Exstrema plants jarred and they all worked. After that we got here and a place and the neighbor grew too. I got a clone list from him and I saw Frank's gift 22.6 cbd and I said I want that and his boy hooked it up and neighbor covered it in with what he was getting. Now Exstrema is good meds but this is great meds and in the fall I took it to Andrew to take to @SomeGuy and @Mohican. Also made it a point to get it to @Garden Boss so i knew it would get out and he has had a great response to it. Every time I here about something new it helps it really does make tear up there @ky man. Recently i have been asked to get some cuts down to sac to help out a guy that goes by cen cal care on ig that has a developmentally challenged 5year old and the cbd oil has made a amazing change and allwowed here to start using the restroom her self and many other things she could not before. It just blows my mind the damn near what 80 years we wasted on prohabition.


Thank you for helping people.It is a good felling when you help others when there dr,s say they cant.I have helped lots of people with pot and oil and it make me proud to help people like that.Again thank you from old ky,


----------



## ky man (May 2, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Damn good talk you guys are having. I started to respond but fell to sleep last night. Bbq at the neighbors and a grip of srs og put me down. So last time we went to jail was for the growing in LA and when we got bonded dede was pissing clean and i was still dirty. It all came down to her drinking water annabbd green tea but i was on the Dew back then.


I got to tell you one on a close friend of mine,he had been smoking pot and the union hall called him to come to work the next morning he looked half the knight and could not find no one clean of pot,so when he got home his wife said hell iam clean I will piss in a cup for you and you can pour it in you plactic bottle so he did that,the next morning at work he used that piss the next even we all was eating luch togeather on the jab and the surepdent can in and told him he had bad new and gave him a check then told him his piss was clean but HE WAS PREGNUTE and we all fell over laphing fired on the spot.He passed away 4 months ago and he was still talking about how funny that was after all them years.he die of surose of the liver and if he could have worked and smoked pot he would be alive today..ky


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 2, 2016)

ky man said:


> I am the typ of person that can not get hooked on nothing.It is a gen, thing I guess but I can stop any thing cold turkey and it don't bother me one bit.I TOOK 3 oc80 each day and 3 perk 10 mg.for 4 years and just stoped and smoked weed till just a few days ago.I will stop the pills this fall at harvest time,I always eat my pill and don't take over my limite but some people can talke pills one week and be hooked on them.I dun the best coke cash could buy for 5 years every day at least 7 grams and snort it and some days did moore and smoked some but I just can not get hooked on nothing,At the time I had kelows just laying around and it was just smoothing I did,So one day I just said no moore and have never touched it sence then but still was around it alote for years.I don't mess with it no moore after I met the ladey of my dreans and she don't even take aspern.I did get her to smoke two times in 12-14 years that we been togeather.Pills is hard on your bodey even took the rite way like your liver and things.I had a lot of friends that got hook on pills and I got them off pills by getting them to smoke pot and now there clean..ky


Not worried about the getting hooked part, they fuck your insides up buddy.......


----------



## ky man (May 24, 2016)

Get you some of doc, beans I put 15 seeds in water and 18 hours later they all had sprouted.It is hard to beat that for fem, beans.I look forward to growing them.ky


----------



## ky man (May 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Not worried about the getting hooked part, they fuck your insides up buddy.......


I know but it is beater then dieing in pain.ky


----------



## ky man (May 25, 2016)

to the top for a good man and breader,,ky


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 25, 2016)

Thanks guys


took some pics yesterday I need to process but here is a shot of the Larry B 

some ones I haven't posted on here yet


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 25, 2016)

slymer
 
srs og


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 25, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> slymer
> View attachment 3691276 View attachment 3691277
> srs ogView attachment 3691278 View attachment 3691279


gimme that


----------



## ky man (May 25, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> slymer
> View attachment 3691276 View attachment 3691277
> srs ogView attachment 3691278 View attachment 3691279


Give me that as well for that looks great.I just wish I had them buds with some seed in them..ky


----------



## ky man (May 25, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> took some pics yesterday I need to process but here is a shot of the Larry B
> ...


doc,,your making my mouth water for some of that bud and seeds..ky


----------



## bobdagrowah (May 25, 2016)

Doc do you have any srs og and slymer going out right now??? Please sayvyes, please say yes (crosses fingers)


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 25, 2016)

the slymer is going to come back soon but the srs grows a bit funky for me but have some seeds to pop from it.
cherry pie
Larry B


----------



## ky man (May 25, 2016)

that looks killer...ky


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> the slymer is going to come back soon but the srs grows a bit funky for me but have some seeds to pop from it.
> cherry pieView attachment 3691360
> Larry BView attachment 3691361


Where can I find your cherry pie doc? Looks amazing


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 26, 2016)

Beautiful shots Dr. D81!!! Seriously love me some good trichome photography!


----------



## ky man (May 27, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Where can I find your cherry pie doc? Looks amazing


pm him and he will tell you where to get them at..ky


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 27, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Where can I find your cherry pie doc? Looks amazing


 Currently Bell Island Seed Bank has the first shipment sent already, Baked Beans of Cannabis will have a shipment go out tomorrow Saturday at the latest, but right now i have all the cherry pie s1, cherry pie glue, and cherry pie x franks gift. the CPs1 and cpg are going to be packaged and go out soon. the cp x fg has yet to be tested so will be awhile if ever.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 27, 2016)

The cut of cherry pie i am working with came out of San Francisco about 6ish years ago. it is fantastic smoke, yeilds big hard buds, and goes purple at the end, but that said it will not finish outdoors here in Oregon and is slightly prone to the pm here in the Willamette valley. If it finish the way it has started i will be replacing it with the Cherrypieglue #3
pics are from few days back


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> The cut of cherry pie i am working with came out of San Francisco about 6ish years ago. it is fantastic smoke, yeilds big hard buds, and goes purple at the end, but that said it will not finish outdoors here in Oregon and is slightly prone to the pm here in the Willamette valley. If it finish the way it has started i will be replacing it with the Cherrypieglue #3
> pics are from few days back
> View attachment 3692584 View attachment 3692583 View attachment 3692582


they are some beautiful plants brother. Winds been trying to kick my ass over here. Wishing I had funds to have my tent running, getting sick of sliding everything out around the walls, every fucking day


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 27, 2016)

cpg#3

Rum Bayou #17  bear creek kush


----------



## ky man (May 28, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> cpg#3
> View attachment 3692664
> Rum Bayou #17 View attachment 3692666 bear creek kushView attachment 3692665


As usfull doc,thoes plants look fucking great..ky


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 28, 2016)

@ky man back in the day I used to hang with a buddy from Ky who was a commercial diver, crazy motherfucker. Used to bring me some nice flowers from there when he made his home runs few times a year.

@Dr.D81 once again am impressed by a Greenman Organics plant, Copper Rhino (Black Rhino x Pennywise). It still has another 3-4 weeks in flower so I'll get some pics later on, but its the 3rd from him (other 2 were Black Malawi & Black Rhino) that looks to be some connoisseur sativa smoke. And definitely 1 of these Aloha Grape Stompers is a bomb fucking diggity pheno; I could eat it on a plate right now; still another 3-4 weeks minimum, but its encrusted with sugar


----------



## ky man (May 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @ky man back in the day I used to hang with a buddy from Ky who was a commercial diver, crazy motherfucker. Used to bring me some nice flowers from there when he made his home runs few times a year.
> 
> @Dr.D81 once again am impressed by a Greenman Organics plant, Copper Rhino (Black Rhino x Pennywise). It still has another 3-4 weeks in flower so I'll get some pics later on, but its the 3rd from him (other 2 were Black Malawi & Black Rhino) that looks to be some connoisseur sativa smoke. And definitely 1 of these Aloha Grape Stompers is a bomb fucking diggity pheno; I could eat it on a plate right now; still another 3-4 weeks minimum, but its encrusted with sugar


At one time we had 38 coal trucks in the 80s and I met a lot of truck drivers that haled pot from cost to cost after they started halling frait cost to cost after the coal boom,that was the good old day..ky


----------



## bobdagrowah (May 29, 2016)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/dr-d81-nibiru-gangbang.910429/#post-12640193


Started a grow journal for docs planetary collision...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 3, 2016)

bobdagrowah said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/dr-d81-nibiru-gangbang.910429/#post-12640193
> 
> 
> Started a grow journal for docs planetary collision...


Haha man i have sent out a bunch of those too. We need to get some more popping them. Going to be some crazy variance but bet most is fire as fuck!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 3, 2016)

So this shit was on page 5 and that cant happen again. So get ready for daily pics to keep my thread bumped.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 3, 2016)

Hell I can come over here and type random shit to bump it daily


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 3, 2016)

Wife just cooked up some burgers and I browned the buns with coconut oil. Me and the kids killed it; wife even had a 1/2. Stomach hurts now from cramming it down like a cannibal


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hell I can come over here and type random shit to bump it daily


Haha might have too. I am trying to get back in to the forums but still not like i was 
cherrypieglue #3
 Rum Bayou #17
 89 romulan


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Haha might have too. I am trying to get back in to the forums but still not like i was
> cherrypieglue #3
> View attachment 3699262 Rum Bayou #17
> View attachment 3699263 89 romulan
> View attachment 3699264


Beautiful man. I got 3x ALoha Grape Stompers, 2x Copper Rhino,1x AG13 Haze x Biker,1x Tom Hill Deep Chunk flowering now. Not much, but need to get some more promix and neem cake before planting anything new


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 3, 2016)

@oldman60 i know you have some stuff going. This is some long shots but i will try to get some of the testers to post a pic or two.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 3, 2016)

Stumbled on a nice tune


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Beautiful man. In 3x ALoha Grape Stompers, 2x Copper Rhino,1x AG13 Haze x Biker,1x Tom Hill Deep Chunk flowering now. Not much, but need to get some more promix and neem cake before planting anything new


Yea i need three hoods and a fan like now. Got to hit up my old neighbor he knows people around and we dont know anyone much now. Well not true i go see @Durzil but thats over an hour drive.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jun 3, 2016)

I need some flowering specs on it doc


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 4, 2016)

bobdagrowah said:


> I need some flowering specs on it doc


Well i would expect some stretch, frost, and pm resistance from the nibiru and there were 12 males from granddad balls, berry bubble, fireballs f3, nibiru, and rum bayou


----------



## Organja (Jun 4, 2016)

Just read this entire thread. Good work Dr!
Good work everyone else for input and good conversations! 

Loving the direction of all the goodness and your work Dr! I'm confident we will link up, chat, and hopefully develop a kind friendship, as there isn't many people I care to associate with these days. The wife and I are low key, we work, we have a kiddo, pretty much just regular heady people. 

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 4, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Haha might have too. I am trying to get back in to the forums but still not like i was
> cherrypieglue #3
> View attachment 3699262 Rum Bayou #17
> View attachment 3699263 89 romulan
> View attachment 3699264


Everything lookin real lush Doc. Nicely done bro!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 4, 2016)

Organja said:


> Just read this entire tytoo but hread. Good work Dr!
> Good work everyone else for input and good conversations!
> 
> Loving the direction of all the goodness and your work Dr! I'm confident we will link up, chat, and hopefully develop a kind friendship, as there isn't many people I care to associate with these days. The wife and I are low key, we work, we have a kiddo, pretty much just regular heady people.
> ...


Yea we keep to the family life around here. We have been home schooling too but they are going to school next year. Hell with all the travelli g to different grows and with our grows work dont leave much time 


st0wandgrow said:


> Everything lookin real lush Doc. Nicely done bro!


Thank you sir. Means a lot from a grower of your skill.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

@Dr.D81 

Tried some of the buds grown from your cross of Fireballs and GDP courtesy of @BobBitchen Sweet with a touch of stank. Put me to sleep last night hard. Nice work


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 4, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> @Dr.D81
> 
> Tried some of the buds grown from your cross of Fireballs and GDP courtesy of @BobBitchen Sweet with a touch of stank. Put me to sleep last night hard. Nice work


Thanks and how you guys been?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 4, 2016)

Yea boys time to pop some fire!
 fuck that means time to choose


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 4, 2016)

Got the first pheno hunt at this spot about ready to flip anyday now. This started as 285 seeds and now culled down to some damn nice plants.


----------



## Organja (Jun 4, 2016)

I have some Mandala SafAri mix that would make for some good choosing I'd imagine.

Ladies looking good Dr! Well done!!


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 4, 2016)

No long shot my friend here are some; Rum Bayou, SFV x Karma OG, Nebula (front)
8 Ball Kush (back) the Lemonshine are doing great outside but they're about 40 mi.north 
of me right now.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## ky man (Jun 4, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Got the first pheno hunt at this spot about ready to flip anyday now. This started as 285 seeds and now culled down to some damn nice plants.View attachment 3699767


looking good dr.


----------



## bict (Jun 4, 2016)

That spiced rum and gdp/fireballs look dope. Will need to get ahold of em

Are they for general release yet doc?


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jun 4, 2016)

So on the pc I basically just got to grow it till it looks complete got cha hopefully they'll be 35 percent thc when it's said n done lol


----------



## ShyGuru (Jun 4, 2016)

@Dr.D81 I've read the whole thread but I don't recall if you mention where your seeds can be had. Also what would you say your sweetest tasting strain is?


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks and how you guys been?


Really good, our little guy turned one and is running around all the time. Trying to get through the heat we have been having  What about you? Looks like your hard work is paying off


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 4, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> No long shot my friend here are some; Rum Bayou, SFV x Karma OG, Nebula (front)
> 8 Ball Kush (back) the Lemonshine are doing great outside but they're about 40 mi.north
> of me right now. View attachment 3699801 View attachment 3699802 View attachment 3699803


Not you i was talking about beardedmike, nyc, jojo and a bounch theat dont post any more


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 4, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @Dr.D81 I've read the whole thread but I don't recall if you mention where your seeds can be had. Also what would you say your sweetest tasting strain is?


Belle lsle bean bank 
baked beans of cannabis
and my self


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 4, 2016)

Dont you love it when everything is loving life and it gets to looking like you flipped them just right


----------



## Organja (Jun 4, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Dont you love it when everything is loving life and it gets to lpoking like you flipped them just rightView attachment 3700002View attachment 3700003View attachment 3700004


How's the temps treating you today?! Fkin hot as shit dude..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 4, 2016)

Organja said:


> How's the temps treating you today?! Fkin hot as shit dude..


in the 80's here now and will be over 100 in a few hours. Is it that hot?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 4, 2016)

Are they under your name Doc? Heres a few links

http://bakedbeans-cannabis-seeds.com/
https://belleislebeanbank.com/


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 4, 2016)

Should be under docs dank seeds but Yea most likely just not up on the sites yet. I am typeing up strain descriptions now. They have graphics but still need to gather the pics for them


----------



## Beemo (Jun 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> https://belleislebeanbank.com/


look at, shop by vendor at belleislebeanbank...
breeders popping up like CRAZY...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 4, 2016)

CPG#3


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 4, 2016)

Organja said:


> How's the temps treating you today?! Fkin hot as shit dude..


Haha being hot


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 4, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Not you i was talking about beardedmike, nyc, jojo and a bounch theat dont post any more


Just kidding my friend, enwhysea is in temp retirement last I knew, we talked in March,
he got popped for possession after the baby was born and freaked a bit so he took down the grow.
I haven't been posting a lot been busy with 3 granddaughters and a great-granddaughter 
When school gets out I'll be going nuts, I'll need a good place to hide!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 4, 2016)

School is out here so my 6 year old and 4 year old are partying everyday about to drive their momma nuts


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> School is out here so my 6 year old and 4 year old are partying everyday about to drive their momma nuts


Good reefer is the only way to survive it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> School is out here so my 6 year old and 4 year old are partying everyday about to drive their momma nuts


Like i said ours are going to school next year. I think dede is atleast half way to crazy already


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 4, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Like i said ours are going to school next year. I think dede is atleast half way to crazy already


Oh mine is full on crazy. she's just getting more crazy as the days go by between the 2 girls and her crazy ass mother who lives with us


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 4, 2016)

Her mother emptied the trashcan in my office/lab yesterday and was bitching to my wife about the ashes. I said tell her to stay the fuck out that room. Of course there's ashes in there, what does she think that burning smell is.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> stay the fuck out that room. Of course there's ashes in there, what does she think that burning smell is.....


HAHAHAHA


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 4, 2016)

Just saw the coolest looking bug about 1.5 inches long same color pattern as a big bumblebee but its got 2 black/yellow tipped antenaes out the front about an inch long


----------



## ky man (Jun 4, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @Dr.D81 I've read the whole thread but I don't recall if you mention where your seeds can be had. Also what would you say your sweetest tasting strain is?


send him a pm and he will tell you..ky


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 5, 2016)

About to have to head south for a couple hours but how about a mid tarp pic


----------



## ky man (Jun 5, 2016)

DR,,,I just wish I could be there to help you tarp.i work for nugs you know.LOL please don't forget to let me know when your fem seed plants come down so you can pick mine for next year.I wount mine asap for next year so I can get started by feb.this winter for next years summer crop.I bought some kitty pools today to plant your plants in for in one moor week it will be transplanting time and then its on.I fed them piss water last night for the first feeding and I think they loved my piss.thats good for plants but I know you know that..happy growing my new friend from ky..


----------



## ky man (Jun 5, 2016)

I read where some one screwd you.That kind of person only thinks of today and don't think of tomarow and one day some one will screw them and you can just grin,at least you fill good at night when you go to bed knowing you have friends that's not like them dick heads..good things will come your way just stay honest and it all works out for the best in the long run for you and yours..happy growing.ps..I do travel if needed just like a old western bounty hunter IF IT EVER GETS THAT BAD THAT YOU NEED ONE..LOL..KY


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jun 6, 2016)

Here's the (planetary collision)young ladies I forget wut day


----------



## kona gold (Jun 6, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> CPG#3
> View attachment 3700015


That is pure beauty!
Thank you for your post


----------



## kona gold (Jun 6, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea boys time to pop some fire!
> View attachment 3699763 fuck that means time to choose


Get the frack outta here!
I thought I was the only one who made those paper seals for seeds!!!!
Of course I originally learned to make them for a different.....um..ahhh....substance.

But I digress.....


----------



## kona gold (Jun 6, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> You will be able to get them at Twenty After Four in Eugene and more locations to follow. I will look in to the JBCBeen collecting pollen for more fem beans. All male pollen collection has already been completed
> View attachment 3609309


Very nice male.
Good clusters, and resin is always a bonus!
Nice selecting


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 6, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Very nice male.
> Good clusters, and resin is always a bonus!
> Nice selecting


That was one of the reversals these are a couple of the males i am working with
granddanky ( og13 x gdp )
 Triple purple doja thanks to my hommie @Durzil


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 6, 2016)

ky man said:


> DR,,,I just wish I could be there to help you tarp.i work for nugs you know.LOL please don't forget to let me know when your fem seed plants come down so you can pick mine for next year.I wount mine asap for next year so I can get started by feb.this winter for next years summer crop.I bought some kitty pools today to plant your plants in for in one moor week it will be transplanting time and then its on.I fed them piss water last night for the first feeding and I think they loved my piss.thats good for plants but I know you know that..happy growing my new friend from ky..


Yo i have told people on here i have fed piss and they about lost there minds. Man i first learned this shit from the old 1970s grow books i had sent to me on depolment in Kosovo. 1 cup of pee 1 gallon of water to easy


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 6, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yo i have told people on here i have fed piss and they about lost there minds. Man i first learned this shit from the old 1970s grow books i had sent to me on depolment in Kosovo. 1 cup of pee 1 gallon of water to easy


Great for outdoor and farm use! Indoor...eww


----------



## green217 (Jun 6, 2016)

I've never watered with piss, but I have pissed around my grows just to keep some wildlife from coming around. It seemed to work for me for the deterent, but I am interested in hearing more about watering with it, u guys are really doing this? Guess I'll google it and see what comes up, but please enlighten me if u could. Dr. your plants look great, as usual. I may try to get a strain or 3 off of you one of these days. Best of luck on your bussiness venture!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 7, 2016)

green217 said:


> I've never watered with piss, but I have pissed around my grows just to keep some wildlife from coming around. It seemed to work for me for the deterent, but I am interested in hearing more about watering with it, u guys are really doing this? Guess I'll google it and see what comes up, but please enlighten me if u could. Dr. your plants look great, as usual. I may try to get a strain or 3 off of you one of these days. Best of luck on your bussiness venture!


Thanks @green217 and i dont any more but have and it is like a 5-0-0 fert i would guess. I bet you have fed pee just wasnt thinking about it. If you go to a feed store and buy 30-0-0 it is pure urea or urine from stock yards. A lot of your salt based Nitrogen in fertilizer comes from urea and A. Nitrate is used for true agriculture because of the bomb making shit is my guess. We could only sale it in bulk to farmers. Of course i bet that is not true everywhere or every brand.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 7, 2016)

Come on flowers! Got to stop stretching!


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 7, 2016)

Looks like they're setting up for some sweet cola's Doc.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 7, 2016)

Rum Bayou are some of the fastest growing plants I've had. 
On the other hand the OG's are the slowest but they are growing.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 7, 2016)

Just dropped 3 East Coast Sour Diesel seeds for my kid or so he says, I
never trust someone's bagseed that I don't know.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 7, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Come on flowers! Got to stop stretching!
> View attachment 3701907 View attachment 3701908


Off to the races !!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 7, 2016)

Got the last two hoods i needed to flip everything so it is really about to be off to the races @BobBitchen@oldman60 are those oh kush s1s if so you did better than me mine didnt pop. Same pollen made swamp wrecked that was hell of vigorous.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 7, 2016)

I have 5 out of 6 plants 1 damped off. I up potted 1 and now it's starting to
look a lot better, put a shot of michorr. in the roots to.
When do these things start to branch? lol they're straight as an arrow so far.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 8, 2016)

Dang, this is where I should have posted Rum Bayou pics I posted in your outdoor section thread man. Loving the way my two are looking and really loving that I have at least one male (on right) and what looks like a gal (on left).


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 8, 2016)

I deleted outdoor post. Male is green looking pheno on stalk and other has some red/purple to her. Green male has 11 leaflets while red stalk pheno has 9. Cheers bro! 

Red stalk pheno 
 
 
 
Green stalk male pheno


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 8, 2016)

Leaves look heavy to the blue moonshine side


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 8, 2016)

One of my Rum Bayou i have in the light dep. just had to cut the time on them back. Woke uo early and it was light at like 5:30 so i will be tarpping at 6:00 tonight. Definitely have a wider swing on the day light hours here over LA.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## ky man (Jun 9, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yo i have told people on here i have fed piss and they about lost there minds. Man i first learned this shit from the old 1970s grow books i had sent to me on depolment in Kosovo. 1 cup of pee 1 gallon of water to easy


all plants love piss water and pot loves it great and they grow so good on FREE PISS..ky


----------



## kona gold (Jun 9, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3703307


Nice selection!
Nice dense clusters.


----------



## Organja (Jun 9, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> One of my Rum Bayou i have in the light dep. just had to cut the time on them back. Woke uo early and it was light at like 5:30 so i will be tarpping at 6:00 tonight. Definitely have a wider swing on the day light hours here over LA. View attachment 3703306


Hell doc, I swear it's light at 5:00!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 9, 2016)

ky man said:


> all plants love piss water and pot loves it great and they grow so good on FREE PISS..ky


I piss on my compost every now and then, gives it a bit of extra nitrogen!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 9, 2016)

Organja said:


> Hell doc, I swear it's light at 5:00!


Yea bro my girls couldnt decide if they wanted to flower but i know at 13 hours light everything flowers. I have ran that for a couple years now with no problems but take that to the 14 1/2 and its a problem


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 9, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Nice selection!
> Nice dense clusters.


You would like the Granddanky male


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 9, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> You would like the Granddanky maleView attachment 3704112


That's a nice set of balls you got there


----------



## Organja (Jun 9, 2016)

Ever get so overwhelmed you just wanna say fuck it and scrap it all!?

Or am I alone in that adventure...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 9, 2016)

Organja said:


> Ever get so overwhelmed you just wanna say fuck it and scrap it all!?
> 
> Or am I alone in that adventure...


Bro growing is work if you are doing it right


----------



## BiGrEd1011 (Jun 9, 2016)

Literally its a full time job lol. well part time.....I go in and sweat my ass off when im tranplanting and doing other shit in the grow room.


----------



## kona gold (Jun 9, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> You would like the Granddanky maleView attachment 3704112


You are correct sir!


----------



## Organja (Jun 9, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Bro growing is work if you are doing it right





BiGrEd1011 said:


> Literally its a full time job lol. well part time.....I go in and sweat my ass off when im tranplanting and doing other shit in the grow room.


well that explains it.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 10, 2016)

Organja said:


> Ever get so overwhelmed you just wanna say fuck it and scrap it all!?
> 
> Or am I alone in that adventure...


This is why I only grow for myself, a nice small setup is all I can manage at the moment!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 10, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> This is why I only grow for myself, a nice small setup is all I can manage at the moment!


I mostly consume what i grow. Well at least half of it me, dede, and a couple friends end up smoking up. I do get medicated a bit more than most. I was telling dede we need a t break because when everytime you meet a grower and they say "damn you smoke a lot" It might be time to cut back a little anyway


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 10, 2016)

Well first day the temps are not bumping a houndred and the triple purle doja stud started purpling up. Got a couple other purple males you will be seeing. Just stoked to finally have some fire purple to work with again. Really hated loosing my purple wreck in the move, now i have a replacement purple mom or two or ten and have a nice clone of the purple dr. Who male saved as well as several others


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## hippy132 (Jun 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I mostly consume what i grow. Well at least half of it me, dede, and a couple friends end up smoking up. I do get medicated a bit more than most. I was telling dede we need a t break because when everytime you meet a grower and they say "damn you smoke a lot" It might be time to cut back a little anyway


or they are just lightweights, no disrespect meant to anyone, maybe they just don't smoke enough.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 10, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> or they are just lightweights, no disrespect meant to anyone, maybe they just don't smoke enough.


@Garden Boss @doublejj @RM3 @Fumbles @Nugg @DCobeen @Joedank what tou guys say?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @Garden Boss @doublejj @RM3 @Fumbles @Nugg @DCobeen @Joedank what tou guys say?


I think they are just fucking lightweights saying that shit!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I think they are just fucking lightweights saying that shit!


Na i doubt that with those guys but they have all seen me partake a few times. I trust there opinions.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 10, 2016)

I go through around 10 grams a day so I feel your pain buddy, they are light weights


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 10, 2016)

Yea i can go through an oz a day by my self pretty easy plus dede smokes a good bit of oil and i help with that. I used to work all through high school just to pay for my weed. Also why i started growing at 16 which means i am well into officially working on my 20th year growing


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 10, 2016)

Intake has deffenly been increasing for us both.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Intake has deffenly be increasing for us both.


I dont think thats a bad thing considering the good shit you are introducing to your system


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea i can go through an oz a day by my self pretty easy plus dede smokes a good bit of oil and i help with that. I used to work all through high school just to pay for my weed. Also why i started growing at 16 which means i am well into officially working on my 20th year growing


Yeah that would be me if I had an unlimited amount available in front of me


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 10, 2016)

Got damn an oz a day is a fuck ton lol. I smoke about a quarter oz a day plus now after a member sent me some samples I'm back to baking and have been eating about 4 large, strong ass cookies per day.


----------



## hippy132 (Jun 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea i can go through an oz a day by my self pretty easy plus dede smokes a good bit of oil and i help with that. I used to work all through high school just to pay for my weed. Also why i started growing at 16 which means i am well into officially working on my 20th year growing


Damn, dude you smoke to much, lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 10, 2016)

you guys are a buncha dopers... How many pots you guys smoke? Hehe


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Jun 10, 2016)

How would your lungs not be hating you after an ounce a day? I take 5-10 vape hits a day and go through an ounce every six months.. lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 10, 2016)

5-10 vape hits a day, hahahaha, I fucking wish. Every person is different thats how......an ounce in 6 months was like when I was 16


----------



## 420roofer (Jun 10, 2016)

Heres something for you


----------



## ky man (Jun 10, 2016)

befor I had to stop for a while to get clean for a piss teast.I smoked a half oz a day by my sealf and some days moor if I was hurting bad..ky


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 10, 2016)

When I had lbs and was moving hard I used to smoke a half ounce a day and sometimes more. Top shelf stuff I can go through lol I love it but I don't even come close to that now. When you've built up a big tolerance you have to smoke lots. I could still smoke like that and prolly would if I could lol


----------



## BiGrEd1011 (Jun 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3704638


Kick me some beans dear sir lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 10, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Got damn an oz a day is a fuck ton lol. I smoke about a quarter oz a day plus now after a member sent me some samples I'm back to baking and have been eating about 4 large, strong ass cookies per day.


I guess its almost been 1.5 years now since I picked up this SSV vaporizer. I vaporize more bud than I did when I was spinning spliffs (hash+weed) up all day long. Last 200 grams I picked up only lasted 15 days 

If I have some edibles then I wont vape or smoke as much but when I'm out, like now, Im like a cannibal


----------



## ky man (Jun 10, 2016)

BiGrEd1011 said:


> Kick me some beans dear sir lol


Send him a pm and he will tell you where and how to get his beans..ky


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I dont think thats a bad thing considering the good shit you are introducing to your system


I would agree if i was not combusting


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 10, 2016)

You have a dnail or similar for dabs? How about the new subliminator. Have a look at it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 10, 2016)

ky man said:


> Send him a pm and he will tell you where and how to get his beans..ky


Just saw this @ky man http://www.kentucky.com/opinion/op-ed/article82366972.html


----------



## mushroom head (Jun 10, 2016)

Just found this thread


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 10, 2016)

Wow i missed a couple post. @420roofer haha i think that is what she used to think too. You could hang too. Bet that drive after your first dab was fun


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 10, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Just found this thread


Welcome


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hey Doc, here's the Rum Bayou at a week or so, man these things can grow!
with some East Coast Sour Diesel babies.
next is the OG I up potted looking better, up potted the rest of the OG's today
hoping they take off also.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 11, 2016)

Dankness to come....
tnx Doc


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2016)

Enjoy buddy


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 11, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Dankness to come....
> tnx Doc
> View attachment 3705490


Ooo weeee!


----------



## 420roofer (Jun 11, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Wow i missed a couple post. @420roofer haha i think that is what she used to think too. You could hang too. Bet that drive after your first dab was fun
> View attachment 3705027


Too funny


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## 420roofer (Jun 11, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3705569 View attachment 3705571 View attachment 3705572 View attachment 3705573


Growing some nanners. I like the watermark. Very professional.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2016)

Well the actual watermark is in the works. I have to do a little work to get everything ready to record the action in photoshop. Had to break out some old books. I had gotten a bit rusty


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2016)

Hope Everyone is having a great Shatterday!
 Triple Purple Doja male is looking like a knockout all triched and purpled up


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 11, 2016)

Gotta love those frosty boys.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 11, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hope Everyone is having a great Shatterday!
> View attachment 3705743 Triple Purple Doja male is looking like a knockout all triched and purpled upView attachment 3705744


Looks like some beautiful stuff!!! That male, dude!!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Gotta love those frosty boys.


He will do the cherrypieglue #3, forum cookies, grape ape, purple alien og, gods gift, cherry pie, 89 romulan, 91 chem, fuck alot of teasting a purple breeding coming up

But First


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 11, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> He will do the cherrypieglue #3, forum cookies, grape ape, purple alien og, gods gift, cherry pie, 89 romulan, 91 chem, fuck alot of teasting a purple breeding coming up
> 
> But First
> View attachment 3705895


Doc your going to be up to your ass in alligators. 
God bless ya.


----------



## ky man (Jun 11, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hope Everyone is having a great Shatterday!
> View attachment 3705743 Triple Purple Doja male is looking like a knockout all triched and purpled upView attachment 3705744


DOC if you have any extra of that there pollen I would love a gallon of it LOL ky....ps.that male looks great and no kidding I would like a sack or 2 if you have some left over in a few months if I don't get a male like that..ky


----------



## ky man (Jun 11, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> He will do the cherrypieglue #3, forum cookies, grape ape, purple alien og, gods gift, cherry pie, 89 romulan, 91 chem, fuck alot of teasting a purple breeding coming up
> 
> But First
> View attachment 3705895


is that a bunney?THAT LOOKS GOOD..KY


----------



## mushroom head (Jun 11, 2016)

ky man said:


> is that a bunney?THAT LOOKS GOOD..KY


Better be the rabbit that's been eating my plants!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2016)

No bunnys this time just leg quarters and then breast for fettuccini tomorrow


----------



## ky man (Jun 11, 2016)

that sounds like good eating..ky


----------



## ky man (Jun 11, 2016)

fish and frogs for me tomarow,,ky


----------



## Organja (Jun 11, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea i can go through an oz a day by my self pretty easy plus dede smokes a good bit of oil and i help with that. I used to work all through high school just to pay for my weed. Also why i started growing at 16 which means i am well into officially working on my 20th year growing


Break time! It only takes a day or two to plummet my tolerance level. Especially with concentrates. The highs are more high...it's not as fun to not be able to just puff and puff but it's also more fun getting way more ripped and experiencing it for what it really is. Tolerance is real, call me a lightweight if you want, but I get ripped beyond anybody with a tolerance at this point. It's legit. I even had a full blown psychedelic experience with having a break then having too much in one sitting!
But cheers to all of it guys! Smoke if you got em!


----------



## Organja (Jun 11, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3705569 View attachment 3705571 View attachment 3705572 View attachment 3705573


I'd love to hit my
Mandala #1 with that pollen! They have purple genetics in em!


----------



## Organja (Jun 12, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Look us up on ig at Docs.Dank.Seeds and we are having a 1k giveaway everyone should get in onView attachment 3706192


Where how?!?!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2016)

Look us up on ig at Docs.Dank.Seeds and we are having a 1k giveaway everyone should get in on


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2016)

Organja said:


> Where how?!?!


You will have to look on instagram. I cant do giveaways on here.


----------



## Organja (Jun 12, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> You will have to look on instagram. I cant do giveaways on here.


Ohhhh IG!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 12, 2016)

Is it posted to ig yet? Didn't see it


----------



## Organja (Jun 12, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Is it posted to ig yet? Didn't see it


We too fast ! Bahah 
We want in doc! Peoples pounding down the door!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2016)

It is now. I did it graphic in Photoshop and have to get in transfered to the phone and posting it then download ing it on here is the fastest way I have found


----------



## Organja (Jun 12, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Look us up on ig at Docs.Dank.Seeds and we are having a 1k giveaway everyone should get in onView attachment 3706193


Ah man... I need friends first ! Haha damnit.


----------



## Organja (Jun 12, 2016)

@Dr.D81 
I would love to get you some of this mandala safari mix. Random mandala genetics, perfect for finding mamas and papas! I love the genetics and would love to share with someone as badass as yourself.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 12, 2016)

Everything is looking great Doc. 

{I'm catching up on a week's worth of post, so kind of behind} But I use pee in my veggie garden and my weed garden. For a common western diet, pee is 11-1-2. For comparison purposes, blood meal is 12-2-1 and cottonseed meal is 7-2-2.

I use a cup per gallon on big plants. Less on younger ones. They like it.


----------



## ky man (Jun 12, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Everything is looking great Doc.
> 
> {I'm catching up on a week's worth of post, so kind of behind} But I use pee in my veggie garden and my weed garden. For a common western diet, pee is 11-1-2. For comparison purposes, blood meal is 12-2-1 and cottonseed meal is 7-2-2.
> 
> I use a cup per gallon on big plants. Less on younger ones. They like it.


they do love pee.I had a ag, teacher teach me that years ago and I use it every year.ky


----------



## ky man (Jun 12, 2016)

Organja said:


> @Dr.D81
> I would love to get you some of this mandala safari mix. Random mandala genetics, perfect for finding mamas and papas! I love the genetics and would love to share with someone as badass as yourself.


pm..is your best friend to talk in private..ky


----------



## ky man (Jun 12, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Look us up on ig at Docs.Dank.Seeds and we are having a 1k giveaway everyone should get in onView attachment 3706193


I don't know how to do IG or I would but thanks for that info dr...ky


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 12, 2016)

ky man said:


> I don't know how to do IG or I would but thanks for that info dr...ky


If you have a phone or tablet, you can set up an account. Then it can be reached with those tools, as well as PC's and laptops.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2016)

ky man said:


> pm..is your best friend to talk in private..ky


Haha not if he lives 5ish mileaway


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2016)

Larry {the}gardener said:


> Everything is looking great Doc.
> 
> {I'm catching up on a week's worth of post, so kind of behind} But I use pee in my veggie garden and my weed garden. For a common western diet, pee is 11-1-2. For comparison purposes, blood meal is 12-2-1 and cottonseed meal is 7-2-2.
> 
> I use a cup per gallon on big plants. Less on younger ones. They like it.


Thanks for the 11-1-2 ratio I was courius


----------



## Organja (Jun 12, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Haha not if he lives 5ish mileaway


Didn't see the need for it to be private.

 ya... We close!


----------



## ky man (Jun 12, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Haha not if he lives 5ish mileaway


in person then if he lives that dang close.LOL..ky


----------



## ky man (Jun 12, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> If you have a phone or tablet, you can set up an account. Then it can be reached with those tools, as well as PC's and laptops.


I am as dumb as they come on computers so I just don't know how,but some day I will get a frind to set me up a account on there..thank you any way friend...ky


----------



## Organja (Jun 12, 2016)

ky man said:


> I am as dumb as they come on computers so I just don't know how,but some day I will get a frind to set me up a account on there..thank you any way friend...ky


Don't be so hard on yourself man. Computers can be a bitch, and are a bitch.
Alls well!


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 12, 2016)

ky man said:


> I am as dumb as they come on computers so I just don't know how,but some day I will get a frind to set me up a account on there..thank you any way friend...ky


You haven't met me yet lol, me and computers are oil and water.
Email and chatting here is it for me it took 6 mos for me to figure out how to post
a picture and then I needed one of the guys to walk me through it. hahaha.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2016)

have three purple babys out of five so far on the red purps x colorodo thunder fuck


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 12, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> have three purple babys out of five so far on the red purps x colorodo thunder fuckView attachment 3706680


Nice photo doc damm!


----------



## ky man (Jun 12, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> have three purple babys out of five so far on the red purps x colorodo thunder fuckView attachment 3706680


DR.thoes look great and as you know when there ready let me know I got to have that also for next spring.make some fems. fems,is all I wount to grow next year I have great luck out door with fem, seeds.ky..ps..cherry pie=GROLA GLUE4 is coming alive and kicking ass in there kitty pools growed 2 inches over knight and so is the others but cant rember there name but have it wrote down..when they get a little biger I will start pushing them to see just how big I can grow them.ky


----------



## Organja (Jun 12, 2016)

What do you have in the cbd end of things doc?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2016)

Clone
Franks gift
Charlottes web
Major tom

In veg from seed

Franks gift x cannatonic

In seed
Franks gift s1
Fg x dog kush
Gg4 x fg
Cherry pie x Franks gift
@Organja


----------



## Organja (Jun 12, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Clone
> Franks gift
> Charlottes web
> Major tom
> ...


Damn! How does a guy decide..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2016)

Got a seed pop coming this week. Next up is

Buckeye purple x code blue
RM3 magic
Sunset sherbet x gg4
Urkle x dragons bloodf3 f2
818 headband x Bio deisel
Grand master x sr71 pk
P.G.A. (98bluemoonshine x goji og f2)
Honeybee f3
Akki
Pre 98 bubbakush x pakipunch
Srs og x gg4
Cherry Pie x 2010 dog kush
Franks gift s1
Cp x fg
Gg4 x fg
Dog x fg
Bsb/cb/ white rhino x dog kush
Chernobyl x dog kush
Hells angels og x dog kush
Cherry pie x gg4
Killer bee
Ghost og? Trim find
Thunderfunk 69 bag seed


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 12, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Got a seed pop coming this week. Next up is
> 
> Buckeye purple x code blue
> RM3 magic
> ...


Playing with FIRE.


----------



## Organja (Jun 12, 2016)

Frank's gift x cannatonic, sounds legit. 
Looking for a good balance of cbd/thc. Wife is a huge fan of those.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2016)

Organja said:


> Frank's gift x cannatonic, sounds legit.
> Looking for a good balance of cbd/thc. Wife is a huge fan of those.


major tom is a 1:1sativa


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Organja (Jun 12, 2016)

Thats what's up!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## HeadyYonder (Jun 12, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3706748


Bet the rosin is delicious. What're the terps like on this gorgeous beauty? Also, what kinda camera do you use. Absolute stunning pics. They make me salivate haha


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Got a seed pop coming this week. Next up is
> 
> Buckeye purple x code blue
> RM3 magic
> ...


Pga sounds quite tasty


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 13, 2016)

Organja said:


> @Dr.D81
> I would love to get you some of this mandala safari mix. Random mandala genetics, perfect for finding mamas and papas! I love the genetics and would love to share with someone as badass as yourself.


I got a good expérience outdoor with the safari mix and the krystalica indoor some sativa hybrid were very good and potent


----------



## ky man (Jun 13, 2016)

DR.D81.....JUST WOUNTED TO LET YOU KNOW THAT ALL OF your beans I planted is kicking ass and have been toped now for the first time,next year I wount to get a earleyer start with your beans but man to have been planted late you would not belive how fast and healthy that your beans in growing in ky.on chop day this fall I will have picters taken and posted so you and others can see the good results of your beans in ky.Make sure that you save me and my friends plenty of your fem, beans for us to grow next year.That cherry pie crossed with gorilla glue4 is takeing a hold man and kicking ass it has been growing 2 inches over knight in the good soil mix I made and they are going to look like big ass trees bushy with a big yeald if they keep growing like they are,next year I dam sure wount moor fem, beans of that stuff...ky


----------



## ky man (Jun 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3706743


dr, make sure you make some fem beans of this plant for I wount some of it..ky


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2016)

Right on guys I am glade they are doing well. @ky man hell yes I hope they turn in to some big dank gals. I got a couple emails I should be getting out to night but I picked 39 lb of blueberries today. will update the stock list and get them out to you guys tomorrow. Then after i got home Druzil stopped by and dropped off a Chernobyl male and I hook my buddy up with some seeded gatorballs. He is out and we all know that shit blows.


----------



## Organja (Jun 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Right on guys I am glade they are doing well. @ky man hell yes I hope they turn in to some big dank gals. Igot a couple two emails I should be getting out to night but I picked 39 lb of blueberrus today. will update the stock list and get them ouy to you guys tomorrow. Then after i git home Druzil stopped by and dropped off a Chernobyl male and I hook my buddy up with some seeded gatorballs. He is out and we all know that shit blows.


Your a busy many Doctor!
Love it! I want to be part of this action!

Blueberries???


----------



## ky man (Jun 14, 2016)

blueberrie pie home made is finger licking good with a little icecream on top..ky


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jun 14, 2016)

Hey doc you gave me a seed called purple fire what is the lineage, I have aura og in veg, planetary collision in beg


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 14, 2016)

bobdagrowah said:


> Hey doc you gave me a seed called purple fire what is the lineage, I have aura og in veg, planetary collision in beg


Well they should have had ether 
Daze x purple fireballs
Nibiru x purple fireballs
And I believe you have the Nibiru x pfb


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 14, 2016)

I had a bit of a surprise yesterday morning. I am sure some wouldn't care but I was stoked some that has been doing this shit as long as he has took notice of what I have been posting on ig
 
plus i have wanted to met and burn a couple with him for awhile and just talk for a bit.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 14, 2016)

someone asked about my camera and I am using a d7000 with a 105mm nikkor macro and this is what I went to school for about ten years ago

Fireballs Bob's cut  
Gatorballs
 fireballs Gen cut
 Iceland poppy


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 14, 2016)

Ahhh! just finished the flower room update with new cooltubes and exhaust fans.
Up potted the Rum Bayou and put cages on the 8 Ball and Nebula now is reefer time.


----------



## ky man (Jun 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> someone asked about my camera and I am using a d7000 with a 105mm nikkor macro and this is what I went to school for about ten years agoView attachment 3707767 View attachment 3707769 View attachment 3707770 View attachment 3707771


great picters there dr.d81.......ky


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 14, 2016)

Looking great!

I will be putting up some netting and top dressing latter today. This is my rum bayou #17 I put in the light dep


----------



## Organja (Jun 14, 2016)

Good work Doc!!
Keep it up!!!


----------



## ky man (Jun 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looking great!
> 
> I will be putting up some netting and top dressing latter today. This is my rum bayou #17 I put in the light dep View attachment 3707811View attachment 3707812


dr, that looks killer keep up the great work you do..ky


----------



## kona gold (Jun 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> have three purple babys out of five so far on the red purps x colorodo thunder fuckView attachment 3706680


Aloha Dr.
Would your mind describing these parents in as great of detail as your wish to share? 
I'm very interested in exotic varieties, and this seems like it's could be such.
Mahal nui


----------



## ky man (Jun 15, 2016)

to the top for the dr.d81..........ky


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 15, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> Bet the rosin is delicious. What're the terps like on this gorgeous beauty? Also, what kinda camera do you use. Absolute stunning pics. They make me salivate haha


Man it is like a bum's armpit in August


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> bum's armpit in August


I know its not supposed to be funny but I just laughed my fucking ass off at the comment. Thanks for the smile anyhow


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 15, 2016)

Inventory is done and list is updated and wil go out tonight. Well have been sexing the third crop and i figured i would post the males i have saved
pollen saved
granddanky
bbj x fb f3
alligator kush f2
rum bayou
berrybubble


Already saved as clone
rum bayou
Smokejumper og
triple purple doja
dr who
Einstein
hoverboard

Next to be cloned
Mickey kush
Chernobyl (old stock)

Sorting now
bear creek kush
franks gift x cannatonic
larry 1
plemon x sour cherry
fireballs x lemon cookies
ghost og x lemon cookies
3bar

More might still show male


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 15, 2016)

So i had a miss labled plant and so next pollenation will be with these two plants


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> So i had a miss labled plant and so next pollenation will be with these two plants
> View attachment 3708784 View attachment 3708785


Wow


----------



## ky man (Jun 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> So i had a miss labled plant and so next pollenation will be with these two plants
> View attachment 3708784 View attachment 3708785


What will that cross be called?I wount some of that..ky


----------



## ky man (Jun 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> So i had a miss labled plant and so next pollenation will be with these two plants
> View attachment 3708784 View attachment 3708785


I also wish you had some of that top picter in fem, seeds and I dam sure would take and get some of them also..ky.ps looking good dc.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 15, 2016)

ky man said:


> What will that cross be called?I wount some of that..ky


I dont know yet. I like growing them before i name a cross most of the time. Some times i pick a name first too though.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I like growing them before i name a cross most of the time


Just most of the time huh  haha


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 15, 2016)

ky man said:


> I also wish you had some of that top picter in fem, seeds and I dam sure would take and get some of them also..ky.ps looking good dc.


I am working on some fem purple strains trust me.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just most of the time huh  haha


Yea like i said it dont always go down like that. Hell i have named a cross when i got one of the parents rooted before


----------



## ky man (Jun 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am working on some fem purple strains trust me.


Send me a pm and let me know when there ready to be had..ky


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## bobdagrowah (Jun 16, 2016)

Docs got some amazing shit goin on I'm happy with my purchases


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 16, 2016)

bobdagrowah said:


> Docs got some amazing shit goin on I'm happy with my purchases


So which one was it nb x pfb or daze x pfb? I really got to notate what freebies and testers i send out.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 16, 2016)

I hate to keep going on about the rum B's I have, but man what a beautiful pair! These are my favorite two plants and most vigorous in my indoor run now . Plus I got my boy and girl wish for the only two beans I had. I'm currently running 21 plants indoors right now and plan on hitting everything I have going -- Sannie's strains Sugar Punch, Killing Fields, Sannie's Jack, Shackzilla and Katzu Kush X Sannie's Jack, plus a couple gg#4 fem beans from you, plus that beautiful RB gal -- with the pollen from that RB male, as well as a Getaway Special and Island Afghani growing outdoors, so I hope he's a good one. Pollen chucking at its finest hahahahaha. 

Girl


Boy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 16, 2016)

Hell yea hope you make some fire beans


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 16, 2016)

I realize chucking the pollen from any one male is a crap shoot and a million miles removed from breeding, but dammit I figure putting your excellent breeding work together with other breeders like Sannie and Getaway can't be all bad, you know? Just hoping for more beans for future pheno hunts.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 16, 2016)

I will be at the hemp fest this week end and will have some freebies if anyone will be there


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 16, 2016)

Will be going to this show as well if we can arrange a sitter for the kids. Getting lucky my boy @Durzil has one for the hemp fest


----------



## adower (Jun 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Will be going to this show as well if we can arrange a sitter for the kids. Getting lucky my boy @Durzil has one for the hemp festView attachment 3709352


Make sure you see rebelution. That's my buddies band!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 16, 2016)

working on adding a new sig


----------



## ky man (Jun 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Will be going to this show as well if we can arrange a sitter for the kids. Getting lucky my boy @Durzil has one for the hemp festView attachment 3709352


dr,I just wish I had time to come but no way I can make it rite now but some day I hope to..ky


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 16, 2016)

Man you've come so far from your cabinet grows in LA, congratulations on
building your dream.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jun 16, 2016)

Here's some planetary collision from the doc early in life


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 16, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Man you've come so far from your cabinet grows in LA, congratulations on
> building your dream.


Shit i brought one of the cabinet with me


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 16, 2016)

Bowchickawowowwww
( insert 70s porn music of your choice) @Vnsmkr came up with a name. How does Triple Purple Rhino sound


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## oldman60 (Jun 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Shit i brought one of the cabinet with me
> 
> View attachment 3709471


Amen brother, don't ever let go of some of those days. 
Those vert grows of yours are a thing of pure beauty.


----------



## adower (Jun 16, 2016)

That's a sick logo


----------



## ky man (Jun 16, 2016)

DR.D81.....I just came up with a brilunt name for one of your new purple strains call it SHAVED PUSS every man loves shaved puss and that would even help sell the strain..your welcome..ky


----------



## ky man (Jun 16, 2016)

PURPLE SHAVED PUSS Save me a 20 pack in fem, beans.ky


----------



## ShyGuru (Jun 16, 2016)

ky man said:


> PURPLE SHAVED PUSS Save me a 20 pack in fem, beans.ky


If it's purple idk if I want it...  lol


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 16, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> If it's purple idk if I want it...  lol


I've heard a purple puss is a sure sign of "Indiaca" dominant genes.


----------



## ky man (Jun 16, 2016)

indiaca is my favorate weed..ky


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## ky man (Jun 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3710004 View attachment 3710006


that looks killer..ky


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3710004 View attachment 3710006


When I get me a good camera you have to give me some tips on taking pics. Stellar stuff man I know this is one of your many talents too and your very good bro


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 17, 2016)

ky man said:


> that looks killer..ky


Going to be some purple fire!



akhiymjames said:


> When I get me a good camera you have to give me some tips on taking pics. Stellar stuff man I know this is one of your many talents too and your very good bro


Thanks and you got it man. I am betting you have more than a few talents your self


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 17, 2016)

Got a side project going and first up is the dog kush next will be the gg4

60 = Dog Kush S1


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 17, 2016)

MKG Pink Lemonade


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> MKG Pink Lemonade
> View attachment 3710864


funny to me, as you posted that I was going to check out your IG , good stuff


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 18, 2016)

fireballs @genuity


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 18, 2016)

Doc, the transplant worked I have 4 of the SFV x Karma OG going like crazy
now, I lost 1 but what the heck it worked, now we'll see what happens next. 
The Rum Bayou are moving right along, Lemonshine report is due soon.
Looks like you're playing with fire my friend that Fireballs is looking frosty.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 18, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Doc, the transplant worked I have 4 of the SFV x Karma OG going like crazy
> now, I lost 1 but what the heck it worked, now we'll see what happens next.
> The Rum Bayou are moving right along, Lemonshine report is due soon.
> Looks like you're playing with fire my friend that Fireballs is looking frosty.


Yea that is the Aura Og and they start slow and then catch up. got that trait from the Karma Og dad


----------



## ky man (Jun 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3710004 View attachment 3710006


looks so good..ky


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 18, 2016)

Had a great time at the Hempfest and back now. I saw @bigworm6969 boy at oregon elite seeds and talked to him for a bit and took a dab. Walked around and got in on a blunt i will have to track a pic down of. Saw some dry trimmers i liked. Saw some folks get married ar 420 and talked to the HappyDabber again before i left.


----------



## ky man (Jun 19, 2016)

to the top..ky


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 19, 2016)

Good old Bob came up while i was getting a pic of the Opium Poppies i grew from seed this year. Planted some pink California Poppies the other day making the fifth species in the garden.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 19, 2016)

Happy Fathers Day to all. 

Nice poppy garden Doc.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks buddy


----------



## ky man (Jun 19, 2016)

looking good doc..ky


----------



## hippy132 (Jun 20, 2016)

http://www.examiner.com/article/are-poppies-legal-to-grow-the-garden

Not sure how relevant?


----------



## ky man (Jun 20, 2016)

TO THE TOP...KY


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 21, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> http://www.examiner.com/article/are-poppies-legal-to-grow-the-garden
> 
> Not sure how relevant?


That is bull Shit but they are gone for now. When I get a place I will most likely pops Shit ton as I have all ways loved poppies of all varieties


----------



## mushroom head (Jun 21, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> That is bull Shit but they are gone for now. When I get a place I will most likely pops Shit ton as I have all ways loved poppies of all varieties


Poppies are beautiful


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 21, 2016)

Remember the line from The Wizard of Oz "Poppies will make them sleep"
they most certainly will.


----------



## ky man (Jun 21, 2016)

to the top....ky


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 21, 2016)

ky man said:


> to the top....ky


Haha

Been in the glass shop today working on my first recycler and I really hope I can pull it off


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jun 22, 2016)

The planetary collision seems to be slow vegging maybe not but they got about 3 or 4 nodes gonna top soon


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 22, 2016)

OG's looking good Rum Bayou looking great! ECSD looking good also.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 22, 2016)

I also finally have the 8 Ball Kush and Nebula in the flower room.


----------



## ky man (Jun 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Haha
> 
> Been in the glass shop today working on my first recycler and I really hope I can pull it offView attachment 3714046


looking great dr...no dought you will get it to work with your skill,one day I may just get you to make me a very small water pipe one that I can even smoke bho in or oil, pot or what ever but I wount a very small one soon as I can get the extra cash to spare.may be by fall harvest time here..ky.........ps I toped your cherry pie=gorilla 4...yesterday and there taking off and so are the others but cant rember there name off the top of my head.i keep it all wrote down or I could not rember where I shit last.LOL.i haven't even been to town in a few days my unceal is sick but I need to go to town soon as I can to send out a letter to a friend..i mite not be back on for a few day so happy growing to all.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 22, 2016)

ky man said:


> looking great dr...no dought you will get it to work with your skill,one day I may just get you to make me a very small water pipe one that I can even smoke bho in or oil, pot or what ever but I wouldt a very small one soon as I can get the extra cash to spare.may be by fall harvest time here..ky.........ps I toped your cherry pie=gorilla 4...yesterday and there taking off and so are the others but cant rember there name off the top of my head.i keep it all wrote down or I could not rember where I shit last.LOL.i haven't even been to town in a few days my unceal is sick but I need to go to town soon as I can to send out a letter to a friend..i mite not be back on for a few day so happy growing to all.


Thanks KY  well i got this far before I had to stop and go to the dentist then i came home and later just before dark we potted some seeds. @RM3 your magic was not the first to pop and i was a little worried. Today thay had tree trunks very nice and uniform. Now i have to be easy when planting but not them the tap root was very stiff and taprootish if that makes since to you guys. Anyway thanks and i am impress sir. @AlphaPhase the ss x gg4 also took off buddy got 5 going and i cant what to see what they hold. Should be a great cross


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks KY  well i got this far before I had to stop and go to the dentist View attachment 3714909then i came home and later just before dark we potted some seeds. @RM3 your magic was not the first to pop and i was a little worried. Today thay had tree trunks very nice and uniform. Now i have to be easy when planting but not them the tap root was very stiff and taprootish if that makes since to you guys. Anyway thanks and i am impress sir. @AlphaPhase the ss x gg4 also took off buddy got 5 going and i cant what to see what they hold. Should be a great cross


Awesome brother! I'm subbed, i hope you find some fire! I only have one going now but she's stinking in veg which I like


----------



## RM3 (Jun 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks KY  well i got this far before I had to stop and go to the dentist View attachment 3714909then i came home and later just before dark we potted some seeds. @RM3 your magic was not the first to pop and i was a little worried. Today thay had tree trunks very nice and uniform. Now i have to be easy when planting but not them the tap root was very stiff and taprootish if that makes since to you guys. Anyway thanks and i am impress sir. @AlphaPhase the ss x gg4 also took off buddy got 5 going and i cant what to see what they hold. Should be a great cross


Here's hopin ya gets a boy


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 23, 2016)

Doc, the Aura OG needs to be pinched @ about 6" to stimulate branching, at least
that is what I figured out with mine maybe outdoors it won't be needed but with limited
head space I would highly recommend it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 24, 2016)

triple purple rhino seeds took and are cooking pink lemonade will get hit soon
honeybee gets a pass this time as I am going to run out of smoke it looks like


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 24, 2016)

Sweet


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 24, 2016)

@genuity your fireballs is going to be one of the first done


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 24, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> honeybee gets a pass this time as I am going to run out of smoke it looks likeView attachment 3716456


Man I'm gonna run out myself before I harvest anything it looks like and I'm already in conserve mode. It's funny, but the better and danker the strains I'm fortunate enough to get, the more I seem to smoke lol.

Check out my Rum Bayou male that just went into full out flower mode in 12 hours. He stretched a lot too, being on the outskirts since he started twisting up and making little balls. I watered and top dressed about a half inch of well worked vermicompost night before last into everything and damn he must have liked it. I checked him over and found a few pods starting to open but found no pollen thankfully, showered him and stuck him in the tent. I'm gonna use him on everything but I am also gonna paint some IA on everything and don't want to corrupt my grow. 

 

Female RB, she's competing in rotation with sativa hybrids and keeping up. Gotta clean up my undercarriage on everything ASAP. 


I have one purpling up early, a Killing Fields. Got a green too. Gonna hit her with RB for sure. Thanks for letting me post man.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 24, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Man I'm gonna run out myself before I harvest anything it looks like and I'm already in conserve mode. It's funny, but the better and danker the strains I'm fortunate enough to get, the more I seem to smoke lol.
> 
> Check out my Rum Bayou male that just went into full out flower mode in 12 hours. He stretched a lot too, being on the outskirts since he started twisting up and making little balls. I watered and top dressed about a half inch of well worked vermicompost night before last into everything and damn he must have liked it. I checked him over and found a few pods starting to open but found no pollen thankfully, showered him and stuck him in the tent. I'm gonna use him on everything but I am also gonna paint some IA on everything and don't want to corrupt my grow.
> 
> ...


Looking great bro. My rb male stretched out like that also.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 24, 2016)

So I pollenated the pitbull with cherry pie fem pollen and black Berry jabba x fireballs f3 pollen today. Going to hit the bsb x wr for the last time tomorrow. Dr Who male will be the next collected


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 24, 2016)

This is my Zoie that my mom had to have put to sleep today in Atlanta


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 24, 2016)

My sympathy again bro to you and your mom. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 24, 2016)

sorry to hear that Doc, breaks my heart every time i here of a furry one going to the bridge....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 24, 2016)

thanks guys and she was there to help my mom deal with us being cross country. you can see in the last pic that my mom posted on ig that she has pain in here eyes not the happiness in the ones above it. that brings me to the fact my mom first now my sister and her husband are following the glass ig account. We were wondering who would find me on there first. we passed 420 followers yesterday on docs dank seeds aswell. Today we are close to450 so get in the 1k drawing over there.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 25, 2016)

move the family down to costa rica and they will give up following you huh? seriously that would be a fucking awesome spot.


----------



## ky man (Jun 25, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3716690


dr.i can taste that in the picter it looks so dam good.I hate you lost your dog but we cant keep them for ever all we can do is love them the time we have them.I have lost many GREAT DOGS that it took time to get over the hurt from loosing them but WE WILL NEVER I MEAN NEVER FORGET THEM..I lost one of 3 great ones a few years back when 3 men broke in my house with bite sleaves on they shot one and killed it but the other two dogs made burger out of them befor they got away.THERE is a lot moor to that story but cant say on pc I like my freedom but they will never try that shit again...ky.....I cryed over that dog and mis that dog still so bad today..she truly was one of the best in the world for what she was trained to do and loved so much doing.ever watch FLAGES OF ARE FATHER that clint east wood wrote and stared in it is a war movie?them two dobbies in that movie there sister I keep here till death took her from me..she died in the bed with my 4 year old nefue of a stroke.I have trained many great ones but give others the glory of claming they did the training to help them in the business of training.ky............old clint is a card on the phone still when he calls.LOL


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 25, 2016)

You don't look too baked in that middle pic


----------



## ky man (Jun 25, 2016)

to the top for the dr,ky


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear about your dog bro. It's always tuff losing a pet just remember the good times.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 25, 2016)

Sorry for your loss. It's always tough losing a good dog. I swore off dogs after my Chow, Cedar died 10 years back. But when Mocha showed up at the farm 7-8 years ago, I knew she was a keeper. There is getting to be more gray in her coat, and her hips are bothering her these days, but she is still full of love.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 25, 2016)

She was a great dog and a hell of blood trailer. We took Jax to get his rabies shit today so now we only have to get him fixed still. I don't think he even knew they stuck him


----------



## ky man (Jun 26, 2016)

to the top for the dr,,,,,ky


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 27, 2016)

Dusted with the tpd on this girl for the last time last night was talking whith chewberto yesterday and he does not have the gods gift going right now and joedanks go fubared at his over 9k ft garden. I will be protecting this strain till i can get clones rooted for his buddy so we have it in a couple gardens stillHad some seeds crap out yesterday. I turned the ac and fan off to collect pollen and forgot. cooked a few seedlings but that was all.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 27, 2016)

Been hot as Hades here to, I'm glad I have mine in the cool basement.
Rum Bayou seem to like it warm though, must be the LA blood.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 27, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Been hades here to, I'm glad I have mine in the cool basement.
> Rum Bayou seem to like it warm though, must be the LA blood.


Mine in the light dep is stacking nice and getting back looking right. Had a bit of lock out starting. My mix is differant this year and ph was dropping way low. Got the greening back befor they fade again. So i had a total loss on the beans i started and loiks soil related. Dont know exactly but looks like they were damping off not the heat like i thought


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Mine in the light dep is stacking nice and getting back looking right. Had a bit of lock out starting. My mix is differant this year and ph was dropping way low. Got the greening back befor they fade again. So i had a total loss on the beans i started and loiks soil related. Dont know exactly but looks like they were damping off not the heat like i thought


I usually loose a few to damping off, each start I swear I won't over water but it seems
1 or 2 get too much.
My Aura OG is about 22" now, when would be the optimum time to put it in the
flower room. I have about 6' with the cooltubes.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hard to say exactly but would error on the side of caution. They are squat girls but that og stretch will still show up


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 27, 2016)

For the 3rd day in a row I am blessed with 60 mph winds and sheets of rain. Now I remember why I bought the tent. If only I had money to outfit it ffffffmfs


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 27, 2016)

> ="Vnsmkr, post: 12727246, member: 198168"]For the 3rd day in a row I am blessed with 60 mph winds and sheets of rain. Now I remember why I bought the tent. If only I had money to outfit it ffffffmfs


Haha i feel you. I have my hoods and a fan but had to use the fan for the light dep. I got a 8in to go with a 6 in I already have to air cool the 4 hoods and 2cool tubes.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 27, 2016)

I was just in the tent and it looks like 2 Rum Bayou are pretty close to the same size as the Aura
so it will be 3 more to the flower room this week.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 27, 2016)

Sorry about your pup bro


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 28, 2016)

> ="AlphaPhase, post: 12727762, member: 877744"]Sorry about your pup bro


Thanks buddy


oldman60 said:


> I was just in the tent and it looks like Rum Bayou are pretty close to the same size as the Aura
> so it will be 3 more to the flower room this week.


hell yea man. Mine in the light dep is till kicking ass. So i had to go get ph up yesterday. I had put out some lime but they were still not looking right. Checked the water and it is 4.8 and I have never seen it spike that low out of the tap


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 28, 2016)

Sounds like your water is moving through an organic source like wood or peat
to acidify like that. Check the PH each watering (PIA but!)
Your tea must come together quick with acid water like that.
My Nebula has bud sets now so my countdown begins on those (yea!) getting
low on head smoke. Had the last of my Blue Pit hash last night, great stuff.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 28, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Sounds like your water is moving through an organic source like wood or peat
> to acidify like that. Check the PH each watering (PIA but!)
> Your tea must come together quick with acid water like that.
> My Nebula has bud sets now so my countdown begins on those (yea!) getting
> low on head smoke. Had the last of my Blue Pit hash last night, great stuff.


I am checking the neighbors water today and see if there's is the same.
Found the problem now just to fix it. I have a balanced feed phed I put down, and might have to just do that after every water till it shifts back


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 28, 2016)

By the way Belle Isle Bean Bank has my stock up and I sent them the short descriptions and the first full description for what they have. Also have met the owner of Oregon Elite Seed will be making an order and should have them up soon.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 28, 2016)

Of the 8 strains they have, which is your fave?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 28, 2016)

Cool shit man!
https://belleislebeanbank.com/collections/docs-dank-seeds


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 28, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> By the way Belle Isle Bean Bank has my stock up and I sent them the short descriptions and the first full description for what they have. Also have met the owner of Oregon Elite Seed will be making an order and should have them up soon.


SUPER.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 28, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Of the 8 strains they have, which is your fave?


My pick would be the Alligator kush with the added yield and vanilla flavors from the Blue Dream bag seed dad. The P.C. is nibiru open pollenated and guess who are a mix that we're sent as freebies. Swamper og and aura of are same karma og dad and pretty close. honeybee are really nice and props to genuity really for that one. Purple Pit made great buds but a bit looser than I would like. great color though.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 28, 2016)

Oh yea pollenated the pitbull with tpd pollen and will be looking for a male to breed the Obama kush with. Will be looking for a early September harvest strain. Would be great in heavily hunted areas where open season starts in October. Plus all three will go purple


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 28, 2016)

Day 17 since flipping to 12 and 12 so they have really only been flowering decent about 8-10 days and the gg#4 fem from Doc is starting to show a little grease. I also include a shot of the 2K grow since I don't have a grow thread and like showing it off lol. I've never had so many stretching ass plants, but then I've never grown this many sativa doms. Hell I tried lowering the Gavitas to slow the stretch and all I did was light stress them so back to 3 ft.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 28, 2016)

Funny thing is if you look at the 3rd pic, taken from end, you will notice the second row back, third plant from left is on a coffee can lol. It's a Sugar Punch nearly pure indica pheno, while the other 4 in the grow are the absolute stretchiest in bunch. Front row far left for example. She's showing a lot of grease and furthest along of all. You can see her bigger colas.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 28, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Day 17 since flipping to 12 and 12 so they have really only been flowering decent about 8-10 days and the gg#4 fem from Doc is starting to show a little grease. I also include a shot of the 2K grow since I don't have a grow thread and like showing it off lol. I've never had so many stretching ass plants, but then I've never grown this many sativa doms. Hell I tried lowering the Gavitas to slow the stretch and all I did was light stress them so back to 3 ft.
> View attachment 3719830 View attachment 3719831 View attachment 3719832
> View attachment 3719835


looking great man


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 28, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3719949 View attachment 3719950 View attachment 3719951


gutdamnit man look at that beauty!!!! fuck yes


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 28, 2016)

13 seedlings looking like they got beat in a tornado, but still kicking it over here. Just cleaned up everything all nice and neat enough to eat off the floor. Now that means its gonna fuck me over this afternoon.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 29, 2016)

Sorry @Dr.D81 thought I said it already but didn't. Im sorry to hear about your dog, they become family members and it's always a hard decision to make. Hope you are all doing ok.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 29, 2016)

Nothing to do with growing but I just made my final mortgage payment and I'm 
about to smoke a monster joint to celebrate! 
Please feel free to party with me albeit in abstensia but in spirit anyway.
Party on my brothers.


----------



## hippy132 (Jun 29, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Nothing to do with growing but I just made my final mortgage payment and I'm
> about to smoke a monster joint to celebrate!
> Please feel free to party with me albeit in abstensia but in spirit anyway.
> Party on my brothers.


Cool dude


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 29, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Nothing to do with growing but I just made my final mortgage payment and I'm
> about to smoke a monster joint to celebrate!
> Please feel free to party with me albeit in abstensia but in spirit anyway.
> Party on my brothers.


I'm with ya oldman


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 29, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Nothing to do with growing but I just made my final mortgage payment and I'm
> about to smoke a monster joint to celebrate!
> Please feel free to party with me albeit in abstensia but in spirit anyway.
> Party on my brothers.


Dude that is fantastic old man!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 29, 2016)

So been working on finishing the rig I have been slowly getting done and also made a really nice inside out chillum I think is just going to crack to shit in the kiln unfortunately.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jun 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> So been working on finishing the rig I have been slowly getting done and also made a really nice inside out chillum I think is just going to crack to shit in the kiln unfortunately.
> View attachment 3720520


That's coming along nicely bro. Been watching your progress on ig you definitely have skills and a artistic eye.always wanted to try a recycler but haven't yet.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> So been working on finishing the rig I have been slowly getting done and also made a really nice inside out chillum I think is just going to crack to shit in the kiln unfortunately.
> View attachment 3720520


I want 1 of those, a chillum, & a regular pipe like mushy head's . The absolutely love those colors, blue and yellow are 2 of my fav's


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 30, 2016)

Almost got it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## oldman60 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3720944


GOOD morning !!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 30, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3720944


One day I'll wake up to that too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 30, 2016)

red purps x ctf @RM3


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 30, 2016)

that is the Bear Creek Kush up front there


----------



## RM3 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> red purps x ctf @RM3 View attachment 3721045


Very Nice !!!! from DC right?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 30, 2016)

RN3 post: 12734645 said:


> Very Nice !!!! from DC right?


Yes got them when we met in CO


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 30, 2016)

Fireballsfireballand done i hope


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 30, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> FireballsView attachment 3721393fireballView attachment 3721394and done i hopeView attachment 3721395


Thats a badass rig bro


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 30, 2016)

It's a beautiful thing you do Doc.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 30, 2016)

Yea ...very bad ass Doc....


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 30, 2016)

Yup.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 1, 2016)

Just pollinated 
Cherry Pie x Triple Purple Doja
Grape Ape x tpd
White Diesel x tpd
HAOG x tpd
Larry B x tpd 
91 Chem x tpd


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 1, 2016)

Tomorrow I will get the pink lemonade and Bear Creek Kush


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 1, 2016)

Happy Independence Day to all.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 1, 2016)

Pulled out extra clones from new moms and have 89 romulan, precious og, Daze, ch pie, grape ape, grape og, rum bayou, tres sister, sour tangi, white d, forum cookies, bsb/cb x wr, socal master kush, and bear creek kush, will be flowered set each to a Dr Who and Chernobyl males.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm real interested in getting my hands on the Precious OG cross. I tried and did everything but beg for a cut of it, but failed so a cross will have to do I suppose. I hope the cross is available one day man.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 2, 2016)

Moved 3 Rum Bayou and 2 Aura OG into the flower room today, stretch reports to follow.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 2, 2016)

Here's the pc week 4 veg


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 2, 2016)

Gg#4 fem beans? Where can I mail this blank check to lol jk but seriously which seed bank are those at??


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 2, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Gg#4 fem beans? Where can I mail this blank check to lol jk but seriously which seed bank are those at??


belleislebeabbank.com/collections/Docs-Dank-Seeds will get you there.


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 2, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Gg#4 fem beans? Where can I mail this blank check to lol jk but seriously which seed bank are those at??


I heard that next week Oregon Elite seeds will have Docs Beans Yaaaaaaa


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 2, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> belleislebeabbank.com/collections/Docs-Dank-Seeds will get you there.


No gg4 fems


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 2, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> No gg4 fems


Oregon Elite Seeds will get them next week I just got the Email


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 2, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> Oregon Elite Seeds will get them next week I just got the Email


Say whaaaa I hope I'm fast enough to cop


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 2, 2016)

2010 dog kush x bms AND sw#7 x bms are germing! 

Thanks doc, you rock


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 2, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Say whaaaa I hope I'm fast enough to cop


Looks like Tuesday or wednesday


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 3, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> Looks like Tuesday or wednesday


Thanks for the info bro I will keep an eye out


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 3, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Gg#4 fem beans? Where can I mail this blank check to lol jk but seriously which seed bank are those at??


Oregon elite seeds will have them this week


Haha to slow


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 3, 2016)

Pink lemonade  
Bear creek kush
 
Fireballs
 
Cherry pie glue #3


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 3, 2016)

Yea buddy

Clones for breeding run with Chernobyl and Dr who males. There is bear creek kush, sour tangi, tres sister, bsb /cb x wr, and many more, 
A little work flow going now

Working on another recycler


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 3, 2016)

@Thundercat what's up bro?


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 3, 2016)

Doc,nice work man.keep forgetting about this thread.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 3, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Doc,nice work man.keep forgetting about this thread.


It happens way to easy with everything on here.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 3, 2016)

That's why I like the email notices, I don't get lost.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 4, 2016)

I don't ever get notices or rarely and I follow this thread.

Rum Bayou, 22 days since flip, with and without flash.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy 4th everyone


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 4, 2016)

Looking swamp wrecked heavy on them two. Cant wait to see how they come out. Mine did all shift more to the bms side at the end though. @Smidge34


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 4, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Happy 4th everyone
> View attachment 3724188


Same to you Doc!


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 4, 2016)

Out some pga in germ today


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3724737 View attachment 3724738 View attachment 3724739 View attachment 3724740


Cool man, looks like ya'll had a good time


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3724737 View attachment 3724738 View attachment 3724739 View attachment 3724740


Look like a super day.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 5, 2016)

I didn't end up working in the shop yesterday but started a new price to day while I am finishing the last one made the drop today to the guys at OES and hella cool cats check them out


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 5, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I don't ever get notices or rarely and I follow this thread.


I have found the best way is to go to your news feed, {hold curser over your name, then click on "Your News Feed"} then click on Watched Threads {over on left side of page}. Most of my watched threads are in the Outdoor section, so I can just scroll down there and see what has new posts. But for the rest of them, I use the news feed feature.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 5, 2016)

Yeah, I can click on watched forums any time, but I'm a stoner and I forget to sometimes lol. It's just crazy that sometimes it shows up in notifications and sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 5, 2016)

Iv been having problems the last 2 days, says I have a new post I follow, when I click on the alert there is no post there and already read threads show as new, I re-click the alert,and the new post shows up


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 5, 2016)

I have the same thing going on.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 5, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I have the same thing going on.


Shit as long as the add checks are rolling in i think riu is good with it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 6, 2016)

This is the nice split but still heavy to the Blue Moonshine side. Smells like heaven guys and a beautiful high y'all are in for some great smoke


----------



## WORF (Jul 6, 2016)

Hey doc i just got my hands on your cherry pie s1 could you tell me anything about her I.e. .... how you came across her, ,growth pattern, best nutrient regiment for her Thanx in advanced


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 6, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3725801 This is the nice split but still heavy to the Blue Moonshine side. Smells like heaven guys and a beautiful high y'all are in for some great smoke


Blue Moonshine is one of my flavorites.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 6, 2016)

Dr. Who male Chernobyl male


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 6, 2016)

pink l pitbull


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 7, 2016)

89 romulan dr who pl x sc


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 7, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Dr. Who maleView attachment 3726223 Chernobyl maleView attachment 3726224 View attachment 3726225


Like how that Chernobyl male is lookin


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 7, 2016)

89 Romulan sounds good to me, but then they all do.


----------



## ShyGuru (Jul 7, 2016)

Hey doc. Gonna pop your honeybee in about 2 or 3 more weeks. Loving what I'm seeing from you tho and I'm sure I'll be picking up more of your crosses in the future. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 7, 2016)

WORF said:


> Hey doc i just got my hands on your cherry pie s1 could you tell me anything about her I.e. .... how you came across her, ,growth pattern, best nutrient regiment for her Thanx in advanced


I have not had to do anything special with mine and they held up to the neglect that room has been seeing. I will be up potting and will get some pics. The clone I have I got at the north cali bbq because the first cut of it I drove from Los Angeles to Lafayette didn't make the move to Oregon. It was picked up in San Francisco like 7 years ago now by doublejj to start with.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 7, 2016)

oldma? 0post: 12753219 said:


> 89 Romulan sounds good to me, but then they all do.


I have the same problem Can you tell ?


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 7, 2016)

Yeah that 89 Romulan.


----------



## WORF (Jul 7, 2016)

Thank you Doc!

I appreciate the quick and great customer service. Makes the purchase even more solid !


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 7, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have the same problem Can you tell ?


So many strains, so little time.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 7, 2016)

I had a visit from @Friction1957 and had a great time showing him around. He is starting out and was sent to me to answer questions and such so I hope we took good care of him. Sent him with a clone and some seeds that I hope do him well


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 7, 2016)

Those s1 beans you dropped at oes were gone in no time!


----------



## Friction1957 (Jul 7, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I had a visit from @Friction1957 and had a great time showing him around. He is starting out and was sent to me to answer questions and such so I hope we took good care of him. Sent him with a clone and some seeds that I hope do him well


Thanks for a wonderful day. First time I've gone to visit another grower. Gotta admit I couldn't have asked for a better virginal visit. Sometimes you get lucky as a noob.

Thank you for your time today. I can't begin to tell you all the stuff I took away from the trip. Not the least of which was the way to make uncooperative seeds show you their tap roots!

Thank you so much for the generous gifts that came home with me. Not sure it's my place to talk about the what's, but DAAAAMMMHHHHHAAAAAMMMMMM is my lil ol garden goin to be happy!

And Holy Crapola, in the name of all that's holy and Jesus, Mary and all things chlorophyll you have an amazing grow. Never stood next to that many plants with multiple buds the size of my forearm before. Amazing, simply amazing. All with no feeding, only the right soil. Dude, you speak plant wonderfully. Thanks for sharing. So many people in the world today are all about "Ancient Chinese Secret" about how they grow the fire, it's nice to meet with someone so giving of their knowledge and expertise.


----------



## Friction1957 (Jul 7, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3725800


Oh by the way, this image does NOT do that greenhouse justice. WAY WAY better when you look at it and SMELL it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 8, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Those s1 beans you dropped at oes were gone in no time!


There will be another drop coming soon


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> There will be another drop coming soon


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> There will be another drop coming soon


This pleases me mucho  getting ready for my fall season and would like some in the ol garden


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 8, 2016)

Grabbed two packs hopefully I can grab more next drop too


----------



## lio lacidem (Jul 8, 2016)

Missed yhis drop definately want 2-3 diff packs of yours


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 8, 2016)

I believe there is still some stock at belle isle... None of the s1 tho


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 8, 2016)

I keep saying, S-1's will go sooooooo fast.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 8, 2016)

Ya im def gonna scoop some


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 8, 2016)

Small fem restock at oes. Looks to be only a few though
Edit: can't wait to see what comes out of these cherry pie s1. Seen the stock notice an couldn't resist the urge to buy.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 8, 2016)

More of the fem beans made there way to OES today guys and only a few left after them for a about 45 days when the new Cherry Pie s1s will be ready to ship. Also in 3 months Cherrypieglue and cherry pie s1 will be ready again. Gg4 s1 will be last to restock I am afraid


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 8, 2016)

Had to scoop a pack of each


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 8, 2016)

nice man  
Like always I hope you find the fire girl you are looking for. Both of those will have winners but I have really been liking how the two do crossed


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 8, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> Missed yhis drop definately want 2-3 diff packs of yours


Hes got more right now there going fast


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 8, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Ya im def gonna scoop some


OES just had another DOC drop


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> nice man
> Like always I hope you find the fire girl you are looking for. Both of those will have winners but I have really been liking how the two do crossed


I bet there will be some serious fire


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 8, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I bet there will be some serious fire


Nice scoop. I think you got the last cherry pie s1 that was up. I think I know what's hitting the paper towel next.
Now that little voice in my head telling. Me to go back for the glue haha


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 8, 2016)

I got no glue in my arsenal so I'm pumped to what all the hub bub is about


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 8, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I got no glue in my arsenal so I'm pumped to what all the hub bub is about


Likewise I have 0 glue in my stash either. Just can't decide on the s1 from doc or I have been eyeballing a gg4 x fpog f3 cross.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 8, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Likewise I have 0 glue in my stash either. Just can't decide on the s1 from doc or I have been eyeballing a gg4 x fpog f3 cross.


I had to go with the s1 cus I'm sure doc has a bad ass cut of the original and that's what i want the offspring of


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 8, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Likewise I have 0 glue in my stash either. Just can't decide on the s1 from doc or I have been eyeballing a gg4 x fpog f3 cross.


Oregon Elite Seeds has that glue


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 8, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I got no glue in my arsenal so I'm pumped to what all the hub bub is about


Oregon Elite Seeds has that Glue


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 8, 2016)

yea guys the gg4 is great smoke and will slowly be working it from s1 to s2 on to s3 each generation will be selected based on the production of a stable line as close to gg4 as possible while getting rid of the floppy stems. I love Glue doobies and hate glue stems


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 8, 2016)

This is a good time since I am seeing a lot of new growers to me to say a couple things. I am small time guys and like it like that. All the regs that are out there where breed in tight ass grows and the fems I finally had a bit more room but still tight. This winter will stay about the same. Next spring I look to have 4 proper rooms isolated and fully set up for seed production with the capacity to have mutple males/females dumping pollen simultaneously. Also will allow me to grow to males larger for better selection purposes.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> This is a good time since I am seeing a lot of new growers to me to say a couple things. I am small time guys and like it like that. All the regs that are out there where breed in tight ass grows and the fems I finally had a bit more room but still tight. This winter will stay about the same. Next spring I look to have 4 proper rooms isolated and fully set up for seed production with the capacity to have mutple males/females dumping pollen simultaneously. Also will allow me to grow to males larger for better selection purposes.


Maybe in a few years the laws will be such where it will be extremely cheap here to produce and export. You are on the right track


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 8, 2016)

As far as the fem seeds go a lot of people have a lot of negative things to say about them and there is the " real breeders don't make fems" additude. I look at it like this I started making them because I was asked to and will continue for the same reason. Two ideas of thinking both involve the possible degradation of the cannabis species as a whole. I am going to attempt to avoid by not going fem to fem to fem to many generations with out out crossing to a male and pulling new females to fem. This means the fem and reg cross will intercect but will still be different. I don't see me ever putting out a line that is fem and reg because it's not like they are going to come out the same anyway.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> As far as the fem seeds go a lot of people have a lot of negative things to say about them and there is the " real breeders don't make fems" additude. I look at it like this I started making them because I was asked to and will continue for the same reason. Two ideas of thinking both involve the possible degradation of the cannabis species as a whole. I am going to attempt to avoid by not going fem to fem to fem to many generations with out out crossing to a male and pulling new females to fem. This means the fem and reg cross will intercect but will still be different. I don't see me ever putting out a line that is fem and reg because it's not like they are going to come out the same anyway.


I like where your heads at


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 8, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I like where your heads at


I was going to say the same thing. I know alot of people that scream only reggies, but there are people that utilize fems. All about how you produce them imo. Different strokes for different folks (and different situations). I use both


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 8, 2016)

They do serve a purpose... I always start my season with fems so I can reliable count on meds... Then play around with my pheno hunts later


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 8, 2016)

I use fems because I have 1 room and just recently got a tent for veg. I produce
meds for MS and cancer patients so time and space are a premium.
I have no wish to create my own strains, I don't have the time or desire so why
spend time and space with males. I know there are a plethora of lg breeders who
produce tons of fems but I like owner operated businesses it used to be the
American way (not so much any more).
I disdain these "growers" who look down their noses at us folks who don't breed
our own weed, after all aren't we creating a viable market? hell we even pay more per
unit, no complaint here.
OK, OK I'm off my soap box now, thank you for letting a Oldman vent a little.
With all do respect to all.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 8, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I use fems because I have 1 room and just recently got a tent for veg. I produce
> meds for MS and cancer patients so time and space are a premium.
> I have no wish to create my own strains, I don't have the time or desire so why
> spend time and space with males. I know there are a plethora of lg breeders who
> ...


Well said. Autos even have a place at the table. If someone is willing to pay for a good or service, someone will provide that good or service. Supply and demand.

Now can some of you breeders come of with a seed that will be male 99% of the time? I'm needing pollen.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 9, 2016)

@nuggs this is the grape og I got from you  


 91 cem


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 9, 2016)

Cherrypie glue #3 is finally really getting goingwait till you guys see what i am making next


----------



## lio lacidem (Jul 9, 2016)

@Dr.D81 I just got planetary collision as freebies whats the info on this one please?


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 9, 2016)

Was suppose to get my gear today I took a nap literally to wake up n be able to check my mail USPS tracking shows it was delivered but my landlord says only one package Was given to her n there was just letters in the mailbox now I feel really salty looks like I'm down 210$ and no gg4 FEMS for me I think I might commit suicide today


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 9, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> @Dr.D81 I just got planetary collision as freebies whats the info on this one please?


It is Nibiru ( blueberry haze x space bomb ) open pollenated to a whole tent full of males


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 9, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Was suppose to get my gear today I took a nap literally to wake up n be able to check my mail USPS tracking shows it was delivered but my landlord says only one package Was given to her n there was just letters in the mailbox now I feel really salty looks like I'm down 210$ and no gg4 FEMS for me I think I might commit suicide today


what! That is some bull shit man. I'd be having a talk with the post man. I might know of one time about two oz got delivered to the wrong house.


----------



## ShyGuru (Jul 9, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Was suppose to get my gear today I took a nap literally to wake up n be able to check my mail USPS tracking shows it was delivered but my landlord says only one package Was given to her n there was just letters in the mailbox now I feel really salty looks like I'm down 210$ and no gg4 FEMS for me I think I might commit suicide today


Did you actually go thru the mail? If I recall my delivery came in a plain white envelope and it took me a few to realize what it was. Either that or your mailman is a snake.


----------



## lio lacidem (Jul 9, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> It is Nibiru ( blueberry haze x space bomb ) open pollenated to a whole tent full of males View attachment 3728102


Thanks Doc


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 9, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> what! That is some bull shit man. I'd be having a talk with the post man. I might know of one time about two oz got delivered to the wrong house.


Yeah I know I'm gonna try to catch them Monday n see wasup cuz now I might have to put another order n probably mail it to a different address


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 9, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Did you actually go thru the mail? If I recall my delivery came in a plain white envelope and it took me a few to realize what it was. Either that or your mailman is a snake.


Yeah no letters for me or anything


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 9, 2016)

Usps always be on bullshit but never had it to where it said delivered n it wasn't and the land lord said she was out here when the mail man came so either the mail Man on bs or she is or it was left behind n I'm getting it Monday so I'm hoping I get it Monday


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 9, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Yeah no letters for me or anything


Ya something doesn't sound right about this. I would be talking to the mail person for sure. If the tracking says delivered in my experience it was in the mailbox.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 9, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Usps always be on bullshit but never had it to where it said delivered n it wasn't and the land lord said she was out here when the mail man came so either the mail Man on bs or she is or it was left behind n I'm getting it Monday so I'm hoping I get it Monday


Where'd ya order from


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 9, 2016)

@Dr.D81 you get any thc cbd analysis done on your gg4 or cherry pie?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 9, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Usps always be on bullshit but never had it to where it said delivered n it wasn't and the land lord said she was out here when the mail man came so either the mail Man on bs or she is or it was left behind n I'm getting it Monday so I'm hoping I get it Monday


I had that before. They had delivered it to the wrong mailbox. it was delivered alright, not to the right place. Hope they clear it up for you


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 9, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Where'd ya order from


Oes


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 9, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Oes


he ships pretty discreet


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 9, 2016)

yeah within the us it only goes through the postal system. nobody should be fucking with that. i am sure you'll get it monday


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 9, 2016)

I hope so man


----------



## Javadog (Jul 9, 2016)

subbed!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 9, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> I Hope so man


Lets see what they say Monday but hopefully it shows up.



Javadog said:


> subbed!


Howdy JD


@fumble there is not much going on in the lab now. I spend more time here than anywhere lately


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 9, 2016)

Well I started taking clones today and took Wedding Cake and Candy land clonesfrom the neighbor Also have taken sin og, triple purple doja, black hole, super skunk, purple alien og, and like 16 gods gift


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 9, 2016)

Either way I'm not taking any chances just ordered another 3 for a different adress . when do u estimate another drop of gg4 FEMS will be?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 9, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well I started taking clones today and took Wedding Cake and Candy land clonesfrom the neighbor Also have taken sin og, triple purple doja, black hole, super skunk, purple alien og, and like 16 gods giftView attachment 3728348


Wedding cake and candyland sound delicious


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 9, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> @Dr.D81 you get any thc cbd analysis done on your gg4 or cherry pie?


Set it up at hemp fest to have it done after this cycle


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 9, 2016)

Granddanky #3 I thought would be next in the light dep but I think it is starting to trigger and would put it last week of September finishing.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 9, 2016)

I am high as fuck


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am high as fuck


Me too, on edibles


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 10, 2016)

Just had a breakfast bowl of Lambsbread, nice way to start the day!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 10, 2016)

We'll I am out of flower so we had rosin and I evaporated some Alcohol based oil. Shit I woke up still high. We had split about a gram dab and I was right


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 10, 2016)

Well the honeyee came down today and the fireballs yesterday. Been having some bud mold problems with the size the buds grew to with the almost reveg. I lost about a half oz so far I guess. I am trying to let the grape og x tpd seeds finish so they can go to testing but we will see.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 10, 2016)

I went and picked up two more fans to get a little more air moving


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 10, 2016)

Humid as heck here, I can't get the flower room under 78% even with the ac running.
It's been raining for 3 days with some real bad downpours and more storms coming.
I guess it's time to get a dehumidifier.
Doc is the Honeybee the same strain Delicious Seeds is selling? or is it a different
animal all together.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 10, 2016)

Doc do you know when you'll be restocking the cherry pie s1? I'd give my left nut for a cherry pie s1


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 10, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Doc do you know when you'll be restocking the cherry pie s1? I'd give my left nut for a cherry pie s1


I think there are several banks that accept left nuts


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 10, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Humid as heck here, I can't get the flower room under 78% even with the ac running.
> It's been raining for 3 days with some real bad downpours and more storms coming.
> I guess it's time to get a dehumidifier.
> Doc is the Honeybee the same strain Delicious Seeds is selling? or is it a different
> animal all together.


Same problem. so I got this from Home Depot
 Danby Premiere 45-Pint Dehumidifier 
 &lt;img src="http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/productImages/145/d1/d1c7cafd-bd5a-437a-94a3-da6464a9471a_145.jpg" alt="45-Pint Dehumidifier" height="145" width="145"/&gt;


Model # DDR45B3WP

 (50)
$149.99 / each

I haven't run a discharge hose and I'm emptying it 4 times a day, but it works well.
It is in the office/grow room and the level is set to 55% for bud drying.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 10, 2016)

Next of the fems to restock will be cherry pie s1 hopefully 45 days. glued cherry pie and gg4 s1will be 3 months out getting done. A lot of things are about to get tested in regs from the triple purple doja stud. First is the Triple Purple Rhino and It will be germed in a couple days.



Thefarmer12 said:


> Doc do you know when you'll be restocking the cherry pie s1? I'd give my left nut for a cherry pie s1


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Next of the fems to restock will be cherry pie s1 hopefully 45 days. glued cherry pie and gg4 s1will be 3 months out getting done. A lot of things are about to get tested in regs from the triple purple doja stud. First is the Triple Purple Rhino and It will be germed in a couple days.


Doing good work my friend, I'll try to grab a pack when they come back in stock.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 10, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Same problem. so I got this from Home Depot
> Danby Premiere 45-Pint Dehumidifier
> &lt;img src="http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/productImages/145/d1/d1c7cafd-bd5a-437a-94a3-da6464a9471a_145.jpg" alt="45-Pint Dehumidifier" height="145" width="145"/&gt;
> 
> ...


I went to get the part i needed to connect to the drain and it dosn't fit


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 10, 2016)

Oh yea I took the grape og down. Good news is I have bud again


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I went to get the part i needed to connect to the drain and it dosn't fit


that's an "ah shit" moment.....and usually the story of my life.

when you have to work with plumbing and can get by with less than 6 trips to the hardware store, then it's a successful job.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 10, 2016)

Was looking and white diesel x triple purple doja took really well. I am putting some stakes way late but will look at the other pollanations. The pitbull is seeded with some test beans and the next to come out. Took down the berrybubble with the new freebie seeds also today.


----------



## Southerner (Jul 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Was looking and white diesel x triple purple doja took really well. I am putting some stakes way late but will look at the other pollanations. The pitbull is seeded with some test beans and the next to come out. Took down the berrybubble with the new freebie seeds also today.


Is this Stoney Girl's Pitbull?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 10, 2016)

Southerner said:


> Is this Stoney Girl's Pitbull?


Yes p-91 x sugerplum and I got my cut from the breeders son


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 10, 2016)

So we have seeded for sure
91 Chem x tpd
Cherry pie x tpd
Grape ape x tpd
White D. X tpd
Forum cookies x tpd
Larry B x tpd
Pitbull x tpd


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 10, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Humid as heck here, I can't get the flower room under 78% even with the ac running.
> It's been raining for 3 days with some real bad downpours and more storms coming.
> I guess it's time to get a dehumidifier.
> Doc is the Honeybee the same strain Delicious Seeds is selling? or is it a different
> animal all together.


No honeybee is from Genuity


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 10, 2016)

Dr. D81, I just bought a 5 pack of your Gorilla Glue #4 fems. I have a grow to do for a breeder friend then after that im going to grow your GG4's DWC, 1000w. Is there anything I should know about this strain before I grow it DWC?


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 10, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Same problem. so I got this from Home Depot
> Danby Premiere 45-Pint Dehumidifier
> &lt;img src="http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/productImages/145/d1/d1c7cafd-bd5a-437a-94a3-da6464a9471a_145.jpg" alt="45-Pint Dehumidifier" height="145" width="145"/&gt;
> 
> ...


Set that unit up higher than any sort of tub, and hook a short cut off of garden hose to it...100% pure water. I do that and use the chlorine free water for my hydro


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 10, 2016)

GreenTools said:


> Set that unit up higher than any sort of tub, and hook a short cut off of garden hose to it...100% pure water. I do that and use the chlorine free water for my hydro


Great waste mangement! That water is essentially RO water. If you really want to get good use of it restructure it by vortex or make your own water structuring device with 2" pvc, pvc shower drains, and lead free glassmarbles or spherical rare earth magnets. You'd be suprised how much better your plants will like restructured ionized water. Its much better for humans also. You can even taste the difference. In DWC its important to restructure your water although you dont "have" to. Makes a difference however.


----------



## ShyGuru (Jul 10, 2016)

Grape ape x tpd sounds like something I I'll have to have lol. Keep me in mind when these become ready


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 10, 2016)

GreenTools said:


> Set that unit up higher than any sort of tub, and hook a short cut off of garden hose to it...100% pure water. I do that and use the chlorine free water for my hydro


I just told someone to do this the other day



chronicals77 said:


> Dr. D81, I just bought a 5 pack of your Gorilla Glue #4 fems. I have a grow to do for a breeder friend then after that im going to grow your GG4's DWC, 1000w. Is there anything I should know about this strain before I grow it DWC?


With the GG4 S1 in dwc suport is going to be key


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 10, 2016)

Pollinated Cherry Pie S1 and Pink Lemonade x Ch. Pie fems. The next two times I hit them I am going to get the Rum Bayou #17 as well. Had to post this twice I deleted it by mistake the first time.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 12, 2016)

Well after not getting my mail Monday I for sure though I was popped but I got em today lol fucking USPS can't be scarying me like that got my glue beans and still got order number 2 to look forward to


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 12, 2016)

Nice anyone know what the genetics of planetary collision are?


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 12, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Well after not getting my mail Monday I for sure though I was popped but I got em today lol fucking USPS can't be scarying me like that got my glue beans and still got order number 2 to look forward to


Hey man, I ordered the same beans. I should have mine by Thursday. Can you share the quality of your beans? No offense Dr. D! Just wondering what I have to look forward too. I have paid good money for immature non viable beans before. I am very excited about these particular beans. I want to see what all the hype is about!


----------



## Javadog (Jul 12, 2016)

It is Nibiru ( blueberry haze x space bomb ) open pollenated to a whole tent full of males

Sounds like fun!

P.S. Dr takes pride in what he does...I am quite certain that they will be robust beans. :0)


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 12, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> Hey man, I ordered the same beans. I should have mine by Thursday. Can you share the quality of your beans? No offense Dr. D! Just wondering what I have to look forward too. I have paid good money for immature non viable beans before. I am very excited about these particular beans. I want to see what all the hype is about!


They look good bro no need to worry


----------



## Javadog (Jul 12, 2016)

I will be gladness all around if you can post some seed photos.

Mo will appreciate it, and the community can confirm Docs product. :0)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/seed-pictures.635589/ == The "Seed Pictures" thread


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 12, 2016)

Shot of Rum Bayou 31 days since flip and absolutely pouring on the trichomes now. Easy to tell this shit is fire. 
  
Plus a pregnant shot of one of her lowers by Getaway's Island Afghani.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 12, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Shot of Rum Bayou 31 days since flip and absolutely pouring on the trichomes now. Easy to tell this shit is fire.
> View attachment 3730882 View attachment 3730883
> Plus a pregnant shot of one of her lowers by Getaway's Island Afghani.
> View attachment 3730884


Dayum, I wanna smoke some of dat Smidge!!!!


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Dayum, I wanna smoke some of dat Smidge!!!!


Me too bro, I'm out of flower and just eating butter lol. The only thing in my indoor arsenal that will even try and compete with her in trich coverage is this oddball indica dominant pheno of sativa leaning Sugar Punch and she falls short. For comparison.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 12, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Me too bro, I'm out of flower and just eating butter lol. The only thing in my indoor arsenal that will even try and compete with her in trich coverage is this oddball indica dominant pheno or sativa leaning Sugar Punch and she falls short. For comparison.
> View attachment 3730893


Ha I hear ya on being out. Just cut the last Aloha Grape Stomper down. Been out for a minute


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 12, 2016)

Doc 

OES selling 10 packs but Belle Isle only 5?


----------



## Javadog (Jul 12, 2016)

Looks like it is 5 fem vs 10 reg

Typical seedbank approach, unless I am mistaken.

Doc, is this a good time? I am thinking about the Glue and Pie.

Take care,

JD


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 12, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Looks like it is 5 fem vs 10 reg
> 
> Typical seedbank approach, unless I am mistaken.
> 
> ...


ya fems are in 5 in a pack and regs are 10 in a pack


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 12, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> ya fems are in 5 in a pack and regs are 10 in a pack


But it says regular

5 for 40
10 for 55


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 12, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> But it says regular
> 
> 5 for 40
> 10 for 55


OES has them at 55$ a pack the fem have 5 in them and the regs have 10 I don't know about the other bank


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 12, 2016)

I've been growing Doc's gear for a while and there is no question about the heat his gear brings.


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 12, 2016)

I know OES is one of the best things to happen to the U.S.! I'll still order a few genetics from TSSC but the majority of my business will be with OES. IF they can keep more Fems in stock! lol


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 12, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Shot of Rum Bayou 31 days since flip and absolutely pouring on the trichomes now. Easy to tell this shit is fire.
> View attachment 3730882 View attachment 3730883
> Plus a pregnant shot of one of her lowers by Getaway's Island Afghani.
> View attachment 3730884


Here's the thing I left off. I only had two regular seeds of Rum Bayou (thank you Marco) and this is the only female, so it's not like I had to go on this big old pheno hunt to find her lmao. I would really love to have a wad of seeds of this strain to do just that, pheno hunt. Got damn, no telling what a man will find.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 12, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Here's the thing I left off. I only had two regular seeds of Rum Bayou (thank you Marco) and this is the only female, so it's not like I had to go on this big old pheno hunt to find her lmao. I would really love to have a wad of seeds of this strain to do just that, pheno hunt. Got damn man, no telling what a man will find.


I only have 5 s-1 RB going right now but there is 3 pheno's showing.


----------



## Friction1957 (Jul 12, 2016)

Great day today. Your GG #4 S1 I soaked in water for 24 hours just went total geoduck (if you don't know what that is Doc, go look it up, you can't live in the PNW and not know a geoduck. Pronounced "gooy duck") had nearly 1/2" tap root after 24 hours in a glass of water. Now that is a quality seed.

Franks Gift cutting is looking great, no roots out of the cutting pot yet, (only been a few days) but full vigor and stiffness. (at my age full vigor and stiffness with out a little blue pill is always a thing to celebrate`) lol

Charlotte's Web cutting is still sketch, super droopy even after cutting leafs by 50% and misting several times a day. Still hanging in there, but she's not looking good. Looks better if I mist her every two hours with filter water. I'm cheering her on, and my lady has already told me that if she makes it, then it's all hers. 

BCK cutting is kicking ass and taking names after I upcanned her. Super stoked that she is pregnant. Seeded buds are the best buds, can't wait to sample her, totally owe you for that.

Germinated MM using the "pinch it" method you showed me. One of them showed some tap root and is in dirt in the tray. Two more MM seeds are in the paper towel in my tray atop empty Rapid Rooter plug trays to stay warm and humid until I can see geoduck. The first "pinched" MM seed showed a bit of tap root and is in dirt. I hear from DC that it can take 18 days to pop so I've got my patience hat on waiting to see what she will do.

All in all my visit to you keeps getting better by the day!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 12, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> Hey man, I ordered the same beans. I should have mine by Thursday. Can you share the quality of your beans? No offense Dr. D! Just wondering what I have to look forward too. I have paid good money for immature non viable seeds before. I am very excited about these particular beans. I want to see what all the hype is about!


 There will not be any white ass bull going out here. Anything I would not want in a pack stays here


SmokyLungs said:


> Well after not getting my mail Monday I for sure though I was popped but I got em today lol fucking USPS can't be scarying me like that got my glue beans and still got order number 2 to look forward to


 That's great they made it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 12, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Doc
> 
> OES selling 10 packs but Belle Isle only 5?


So like i I have said I am figuring some of this out as I go. BIBB got the first batch and OES requested I change them for him. I had changed to 3 and 5 in the first place for the local market. As for price they set there price they resale for.


----------



## WORF (Jul 13, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I will be gladness all around if you can post some seed photos.
> 
> Mo will appreciate it, and the community can confirm Docs product. :0)
> 
> ...





chronicals77 said:


> Hey man, I ordered the same beans. I should have mine by Thursday. Can you share the quality of your beans? No offense Dr. D! Just wondering what I have to look forward too. I have paid good money for immature non viable beans before. I am very excited about these particular beans. I want to see what all the hype is about!




Hey what's going on man.. I just got some of his cherry pie s1's....and here's the scoop . three of them are chunky and tiger striped.... what most of us would call a fully mature seed. The other two where immature not white immature but not fully grown still slight green on them more so the other nothing crazy but visible. After seeing the other three then the other two under a scope for a better look . now would I buy from doc again ? yes I would. sometimes things happen this doesn't feel like I got the shaft more like two sneaky beans snuck in the pac. After seeing and reading this thread and plus this honest review of the "fish bait" quality .. If I where you I would pick something that interest you and get it.


Hope this helps
Peace


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 13, 2016)

WORF said:


> Hey what's going on man.. I just got some of his cherry pie s1's....and here's the scoop . three of them are chunky and tiger striped.... what most of us would call a fully mature seed. The other two where immature not white immature but not fully grown still slight green on them more so the other nothing crazy but visible. After seeing the other three then the other two under a scope for a better look . now would I buy from doc again ? yes I would. sometimes things happen this doesn't feel like I got the shaft more like two sneaky beans snuck in the pac. After seeing and reading this thread and plus this honest review of the "fish bait" quality .. If I where you I would pick something that interest you and get it.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps
> Peace


If they are border line I make the last call so you should not have a problem germinating them.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 13, 2016)

I have a Question and would like everyone's opinion. At this point I am still hashing out how to model my company. Now I most importantly want to produce the finest product I can. I also understand this is a customer service busyness and that is way I am letting seed banks handel the order and shipping end. That frees me up more to do what I do and not have to sweat making to post office. To get back to my point the only thing people are buying are fems so question is do I need to be trying to release reg beans or just stick to making fems? I will still be breeding with males but would select females to cross and or self. You look at DNA, CSI Humbolt, and a bunch of others who only make fems.


----------



## WORF (Jul 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> If they are border line I make the last call so you should not have a problem germinating them.



No worries doc . like I said I would still show support . your the only one offering this jewel (that i coukd fine) which says a lot in my opinion and at a more then fair price I could just imagine if some of the other guys released this... the prices would be crazy kinda like the ogkb seed packs (real cut) .... The funny part about it is the breeder is charging the consumer for the fact that he wanted to work with ogkb before hand knowing she doesn't putt our a lot of seeds . how is this my issue thus I have to pay hundreds for seeds. Crosses at that. So with saying that thanks doc just the three chunky seeds alone had me singing in the shower!


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 13, 2016)

You can put your trust in Doc, he won't send out any beans he wouldn't keep himself.

Doc I would say 80 - 90% fem, easy. We are smokers not breeders that is where BB is
losing growth potential imho.
You will still need regs of "super strains" for breeders but everyday smoke fems are the go.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have a Question and would like everyone's opinion. At this point I am still hashing out how to model my company. Now I most importantly want to produce the finest product I can. I also understand this is a customer service busyness and that is way I am letting seed banks handel the order and shipping end. That frees me up more to do what I do and not have to sweat making to post office. To get back to my point the only thing people are buying are fems so question is do I need to be trying to release reg beans or just stick to making fems? I will still be breeding with males but would select females to cross and or self. You look at DNA, CSI Humbolt, and a bunch of others who only make fems.


With that market, I would go heavily with the fems and use the regs for breeding and small amount of sales....maybe 90% fems to 10% regs .
One reason to make all fems is to keep the competition from copying your success.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 13, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> With that market, I would go heavily with the fems and use the regs for breeding and small amount regs ....maybe 90% fIMO. to 10% regs .
> One reason to make all fems is to keep the competition from copying your success.
> 
> 
> cof


You make a good point too. You look at DVG right now and he has a tester or partner trying to rip a citrus farmer. More work making fems and less seed made is what stops alot imo


----------



## ShyGuru (Jul 13, 2016)

Well personally I think there is a use for both. The US market seems to prefer regs as there seems to be an unfounded stigma against fems. I prefer to pop a few fems every time I pop a pack of regs just to make sure I have enough females to fill my space. It seems there more selection and tempting crosses with regs than here are with fems.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have a Question and would like everyone's opinion. At this point I am still hashing out how to model my company. Now I most importantly want to produce the finest product I can. I also understand this is a customer service busyness and that is way I am letting seed banks handel the order and shipping end. That frees me up more to do what I do and not have to sweat making to post office. To get back to my point the only thing people are buying are fems so question is do I need to be trying to release reg beans or just stick to making fems? I will still be breeding with males but would select females to cross and or self. You look at DNA, CSI Humbolt, and a bunch of others who only make fems.


IMO I would continue to make both. I feel like your fems are so hot because of price and selection of strains (mainly gg4 and cherry pie) I know of no where to get 5 s1 of either of them for that price. I feel like it the lineage an not necessarily the fems that are selling, at least that is what sold me on your fems


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm not trying to be the bad guy, I contemplated for an hour whether or not to post but I am a little bummed. I was very excited to have been able to get my hands on a pack of real Gorilla Glue #4 and I just happened to catch them in stock at OEM/Doc's Dank Seeds. I bought one pack. I recieved my order today(a day early) which put my delivery at 48hrs, fast! When I opened the pack I was a little disapointed. The beans are very small(smallest ive ever recieved), one is tiny, one seed is mature dark with spots/stripes. The other 4 are, I wouldnt say white but very pale green and no color(immature).


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have a Question and would like everyone's opinion. At this point I am still hashing out how to model my company. Now I most importantly want to produce the finest product I can. I also understand this is a customer service busyness and that is way I am letting seed banks handel the order and shipping end. That frees me up more to do what I do and not have to sweat making to post office. To get back to my point the only thing people are buying are fems so question is do I need to be trying to release reg beans or just stick to making fems? I will still be breeding with males but would select females to cross and or self. You look at DNA, CSI Humbolt, and a bunch of others who only make fems.


I understand the big demand for fem seeds but I refuse to make them because they are inferior to regular. I feel that in the long run we can convert and educate people to regular seeds and also cater to more serious growers. TGA, DJ Short, Gage Green,Bodhi, myself and a few others refuse to make feminized. The companies who only make fems lose my business since I only buy regs and half the time I buy seeds it's because I am searching for a good male to cross with my elite clone only cuts.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 13, 2016)

I prefer reg's, but understand the need for fem's.
Business wise, probably have more interest in the fems


----------



## genuity (Jul 13, 2016)

I personally like regs,cause I like the hunt...(and it feels normal for some reason)

Fems to me,should all come out like the clone they was made of(that's the way it has always been told to me)....and in my few fem seed runs,that was not the case..


----------



## WORF (Jul 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have a Question and would like everyone's opinion. At this point I am still hashing out how to model my company. Now I most importantly want to produce the finest product I can. I also understand this is a customer service busyness and that is way I am letting seed banks handel the order and shipping end. That frees me up more to do what I do and not have to sweat making to post office. To get back to my point the only thing people are buying are fems so question is do I need to be trying to release reg beans or just stick to making fems? I will still be breeding with males but would select females to cross and or self. You look at DNA, CSI Humbolt, and a bunch of others who only make fems.



In my opinion doc.. its because you like CSI , DNA, etc.. Offer hard to find cuts .in seed form..... hard to find legit cuts in seed form is a no brainer even if its not a replica for me its about the gene pool... I'm not sure if you will but the frenzy for the sfv s1's would be crazy . regs would have to be a big name in regular form at this point most choose from hype not homework .. Its the age of brands


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 13, 2016)

Fems aren't clones they carry all the genes of the strain but they tend to have larger
yields and more vigor, you can pheno hunt fems, you can even make crosses with fem pollen.
It's harder and more time consuming to use fems but the consumer has to pay the breeder
for his time and trouble that's why fems are more expensive. 
I for one am more than willing to pay the price because I understand what goes into them.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 13, 2016)

Regs are a PITA because I hate wasting time and resources on males. Trying to think of a quick sex option...


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 13, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Fems aren't clones they carry all the genes of the strain but they tend to have larger
> yields and more vigor, you can pheno hunt fems, you can even make crosses with fem pollen.
> It's harder and more time consuming to use fems but the consumer has to pay the breeder
> for his time and trouble that's why fems are more expensive.
> I for one am more than willing to pay the price because I understand what goes into them.


fems dont take any work. Finding a male, testing progency, and finding crosses and combinations that work takes talent.


----------



## genuity (Jul 13, 2016)

All my regular plants show sex in 4-5 weeks...seems normal to me.

And fems should represent the clone only to the full estate. ..imo
Not just carry the genetics, that's what reg seeds are for...imo

But really,as long as it's fire at the end of the grow...thats what really matters.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 13, 2016)

genuity said:


> All my regular plants show sex in 4-5 weeks...seems normal to me.
> 
> And fems should represent the clone only to the full estate. ..imo
> Not just carry the genetics, that's what reg seeds are for...imo
> ...


All fems do is give the elite clone only cuts, a bad name and add to the confusion. If you have blue dream from seed...you don't have blue dream.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 13, 2016)

Definitely both. I like to pollen chuck and also I worry a lot about nanners on fem seeds, cause frankly I have ran into a few running fems.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 13, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> fems dont take any work. Finding a male, testing progency, and finding crosses and combinations that work takes talent.


Talent and patients most people don't have ergo the price of fems but most people just grow and
smoke, breeding is a whole other facet of the hobbie.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 13, 2016)

There's a place for both regs and fems. I utilize both


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 13, 2016)

genuity said:


> I personally like regs,cause I like the hunt...(and it feels normal for some reason)
> 
> Fems to me,should all come out like the clone they was made of(that's the way it has always been told to me)....and in my few fem seed runs,that was not the case..


That's not true, only clones are exact replica's. Even though they are fem seeds they still contain many pheno's of that strain or cross. Its like growing apples from seed, 1 in 100 will produce quality fruit. That's why fruit trees are cloned and grafted. Same thing, just with cannabis the odds are better than 1:100. Only a clone will produce the exact same traits every time. If you grow 5 fem seeds they may all be female BUT all 5 plants could be different pheno's. You then select the one or two with the best genes/traits and those are the ones you clone and/or pollinate.


----------



## genuity (Jul 13, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> That's not true, only clones are exact replica's. Even though they are fem seeds they still contain many pheno's of that strain or cross. Its like growing apples from seed, 1 in 100 will produce quality fruit. That's why fruit trees are cloned and grafted. Same thing, just with cannabis the odds are better than 1:100. Only a clone will produce the exact same traits every time. If you grow 5 fem seeds they may all be female BUT all 5 plants could be different pheno's. You then select the one or two with the best genes/traits and those are the ones you clone and/or pollinate.


Clones from the same mom,X to each other should put out offspring the best resembles the mom...or what's the point?

Females from the same genetics, hit to one another. ..I can see them putting out different phenos. .


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 13, 2016)

genuity said:


> Clones from the same mom,X to each other should put out offspring the best resembles the mom...or what's the point?
> 
> Females from the same genetics, hit to one another. ..I can see them putting out different phenos. .


I don't think it works that way. Each "parent" even though genetic duplicates, still carry the genes of BOTH their parents and even though only one parent's genes are represented for any one characteristic, they still carry and could pass on a totally different gene of the other parent for a given characteristic. At least that's how I understand it, again, with my rudimentary knowledge.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 13, 2016)

Got some guess who by doc dank as freebies anyone know the lineage?


----------



## Doc's Dank Seeds (Jul 13, 2016)

@SmokyLungs 
Guess Who ? 
A random mix of seeds from my time breeding which includes the last Swamp Wreck and Rum Bayou seeds and many more great crosses
Regular
Yield and flower time will vary from plant to plant


Doc is visiting with an old friend. He will be on later to read and respond. Great debate everyone. Full of info


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 13, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> I'm not trying to be the bad guy, I contemplated for an hour whether or not to post but I am a little bummed. I was very excited to have been able to get my hands on a pack of real Gorilla Glue #4 and I just happened to catch them in stock at OEM/Doc's Dank Seeds. I bought one pack. I recieved my order today(a day early) which put my delivery at 48hrs, fast! When I opened the pack I was a little disapointed. The beans are very small(smallest ive ever recieved), one is tiny, one seed is mature dark with spots/stripes. The other 4 are, I wouldnt say white but very pale green and no color(immature).


I would suggest that you try them and if they don't work, then you can bitch....looks can be deceiving.
Herijuana is one of the strongest strains and those seeds are about a millimeter.


cof


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 13, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I would suggest that you try them and if they don't work, then you can bitch....looks can be deceiving.
> Herijuana is one of the strongest strains and those seeds are about a millimeter.
> 
> 
> cof


Ive said this to people before too. Ive got a load of seeds from different breeders/areas and they are all different, some large, some small, some tiger striped, some solid colors, some dark, some light.....


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 13, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Got some guess who by doc dank as freebies anyone know the lineage?


I got the same ones from oes


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 13, 2016)

I say fems because not everyone breeds or has room to breed or grow and find weather male or fem


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 13, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I would suggest that you try them and if they don't work, then you can bitch....looks can be deceiving.
> Herijuana is one of the strongest strains and those seeds are about a millimeter.
> 
> 
> cof


Im not really bitching, well I guess it looks that way a little bit. Anyway heres my problem and the ONLY reason I said anything before trying to germinate.

I bought them now because I seen GG#4 fems and ive only known the strain to be clone only and I didn't want to pass the chance and not be able to get them later.

I cant germ them now because I have some free beans coming from a breeder that I promised I would grow his right away. So itll be 2.5-3 months before I can try to germ the GG#4's and if I waited that long to say something they would be like "theres nothing I can do, its been 3 months since your purchase". So that's why I chose to say something the day I recieved them.

I know theres a chance they may germinate but I wont know for 3 months. I believe however beans are not cheap, even $55 for 5 is $11 each. $11 for one seed, even $6-$8 per seed isnt cheap for a plant seed. However I know what kind of work and time goes into producing good fem seeds. That said, I still believe when a grower is paying good money for seeds those seeds should be mature and of top quality. A immature seed might pop, but that doesnt mean it will survive past the first week. 

Now free seeds however, thats different. You get what you get.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 13, 2016)

Doc's Dank Seeds said:


> @SmokyLungs
> Guess Who ?
> A random mix of seeds from my time breeding which includes the last Swamp Wreck and Rum Bayou seeds and many more great crosses
> Regular
> ...


I'm assuming the guess who are regs correct?


----------



## Friction1957 (Jul 13, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> Im not really bitching, well I guess it looks that way a little bit. Anyway heres my problem and the ONLY reason I said anything before trying to germinate.
> 
> I bought them now because I seen GG#4 fems and ive only known the strain to be clone only and I didn't want to pass the chance and not be able to get them later.
> 
> ...


I have some of Doc's GG #4 S1. Shipping was perfect, he handed them to me when I went to visit his grow 

I dropped a small lighter colored one last night in a cup of water expecting to move it this morning to a paper towel. I woke up and it already had a solid tap root pushing out just sitting in the glass. Can't comment on all of them, but that was the first time I've ever had one show tap root while still in the glass of water. Poked it in the dirt this morning and it already has green starting to poke out of the dirt. Haven't dropped that many seeds, less than 50 of them, but this is the most vigorous of any that I've dropped before now.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I got the same ones from oes


Nice i doubt I'll pop em anytime soon with my current lineup tag me if u ever pop em would like to see what's in them


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'm assuming the guess who are regs correct?


Yes they are regs


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 13, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Nice i doubt I'll pop em anytime soon with my current lineup tag me if u ever pop em would like to see what's in them


Ya might be awhile haha


----------



## WORF (Jul 13, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> Im not really bitching, well I guess it looks that way a little bit. Anyway heres my problem and the ONLY reason I said anything before trying to germinate.
> 
> I bought them now because I seen GG#4 fems and ive only known the strain to be clone only and I didn't want to pass the chance and not be able to get them later.
> 
> ...





Its not bitching ..... You paid for a service if those where indeed the beans that came in the package .( not trying to question your character ) then by the looks of those . you have all the right to say something . those where predominantly immature . in a 5 pack come on that's tuff two pass off . besides this is an open forum for discussions in this case docs dank seeds all comments , reviews, and smoke reports should be welcomed rather negative or positive and really should be taken simply as a point of reference


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 13, 2016)

how do you know that they are immature? have you tried to germinate them? don't play what if, play what is.


cof


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 13, 2016)

WORF said:


> Its not bitching ..... You paid for a service if those where indeed the beans that came in the package .( not trying to question your character ) then by the looks of those . you have all the right to say something . those where predominantly immature . in a 5 pack come on that's tuff two pass off . besides this is an open forum for discussions in this case docs dank seeds all comments , reviews, and smoke reports should be welcomed rather negative or positive and really should be taken simply as a point of reference


Kinda messed up you'd even suggest he swapped the seeds out


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 13, 2016)

Everything I have put down for the doc has popped except 1 pga but no complaints from me, I'm a satisfied customer just took 8 clones off 4 planetary collisions


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Kinda messed up you'd even suggest he swapped the seeds out


I would never! All I want is quality for the money I pay, thats it. I opened the envelope, took out the package, opened the package and laid out the beans on a piece of black foam and took a picture. They may germinate(theres two I know that wont because one is way immature and another is cracked) BUT even IF they germinate immature seeds USUALLY produce weak underdeveloped sprouts. Not always. I just think seeds that cost what they do should always be quality mature seed and fresh. I contacted OES and showed Toby the picture and explained my concern and this is what he said; " I don't do the packaging my friend I just grab them and I just put it in an envelope and ship it. The Breeders do the packaging". That was all he said. The only reason I even said anything was because I am unable to germ them for 3 months and I dont want to be worring for 3 months whether my $55 investment is going to be a waste. That and they are always out. As soon as I bought that one pack they were out again. I think I was just lucky to have seen that pack in stock at the time. This was my first purchase from OES by the way. I wondered if I should even say anything or not but I dont have $55 to throw away either. If Doc assures me they will be fine and will back it up i'll be fine. It struck me funny that the place I paid for the seeds totally washed thier hands of it, they didnt have any problem taking my payment and shipping me the seeds.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 14, 2016)

you're crying over spilt milk that you haven't spilled yet....grow up.


cof


----------



## WORF (Jul 14, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Kinda messed up you'd even suggest he swapped the seeds out




Lol that's what you got from that . wow . I respect your opinion tho but even then I hate to break it to you and the others who liked your post.......... Sometimes people are not honest the world is a very ruff enchilada the little part that I put in there " not trying to question your character" should have shown that I'm not coming from a negative stance but some how that did not register for you or the others.


Its time to use logic in stead of emotion

Peace


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 14, 2016)

WORF said:


> Lol that's what you got from that . wow . I respect your opinion tho but even then I hate to break it to you and the others who liked your post.......... Sometimes people are not honest the world is a very ruff enchilada the little part that I put in there " not trying to question your character" should have shown that I'm not coming from a negative stance but some how that did not register for you or the others.
> 
> 
> Its time to use logic in stead of emotion
> ...


I wanna use logic but I heard in a song once to listen to my heart . So I just do that


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 14, 2016)

If u wanna kno if they goin pop germ them, Doc has great genetics for the price so unless none of them pop its still a win, its not like you paid 600 for 3 beans n a tshirt. Come on man your being too critical, take a  or  and enjoy your gear


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 14, 2016)

Pop em!...pop em!...pop em!


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 14, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> I would never! All I want is quality for the money I pay, thats it. I opened the envelope, took out the package, opened the package and laid out the beans on a piece of black foam and took a picture. They may germinate(theres two I know that wont because one is way immature and another is cracked) BUT even IF they germinate immature seeds USUALLY produce weak underdeveloped sprouts. Not always. I just think seeds that cost what they do should always be quality mature seed and fresh. I contacted OES and showed Toby the picture and explained my concern and this is what he said; " I don't do the packaging my friend I just grab them and I just put it in an envelope and ship it. The Breeders do the packaging". That was all he said. The only reason I even said anything was because I am unable to germ them for 3 months and I dont want to be worring for 3 months whether my $55 investment is going to be a waste. That and they are always out. As soon as I bought that one pack they were out again. I think I was just lucky to have seen that pack in stock at the time. This was my first purchase from OES by the way. I wondered if I should even say anything or not but I dont have $55 to throw away either. If Doc assures me they will be fine and will back it up i'll be fine. It struck me funny that the place I paid for the seeds totally washed thier hands of it, they didnt have any problem taking my payment and shipping me the seeds.


The breeder backs there seeds if you end up having a problem the banks dont know what the looks of the seeds are to be from genetics to genetics and the bank cant question the grower all you have to do is pop them I sure would hate to see you get a pack of Sequoia strawberry from Sin City there all white and very very small. If you do have an issue I'm pretty sure Doc and OES will take care of you


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 14, 2016)

ok so I had a visit from doobie brother yesterday so I have to get back to the discussion I started. right now though I have a couple thing in the glass shop I have to do but I will catch up in between heats.

for now here is the Dr. Who male

and some Grape Og flower rosin


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 14, 2016)

bobdagrowah said:


> If u wanna kno if they goin pop germ them, Doc has great genetics for the price so unless none of them pop its still a win, its not like you paid 600 for 3 beans n a tshirt. Come on man your being too critical, take a  or  and enjoy your gear


Maybe so. I guess I have just always found beans to be rather expensive and expect each bean to be perfect and sprout. I also am used to buying one or two single seeds of a particular strain and maybe thats what caused that. When I was told about OES and seen the website I had high hopes because I was hoping to never have to order out of the country again except maybe for an occasional bean that OES doesnt have. Such as 2 Fast 2 Vast Auto, or LSD. I have always counted on each bean being a grow because I have limited space for storing clones of strains I like. I guess I just expect my beans to be perfect for the money I spend. I don't know about anyone else but my money doesn't come fast or easy and my pockets are not deep.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 14, 2016)

When you pop those beans, let us know. Until then I think we have heard enough about them.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 14, 2016)

Fuckin a man.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 14, 2016)

Well first @chronicals77 so like I said I made the call on the last couple packs and they where the grey type. I get a lot more of those with the fems it seems and there has to be a cut off some where. Now after the cut off I tested germ in the no goes and had a great germ so I stand behind they will be fine. I am not complaining ether but grey is not white and back off the flash a bit and I bet they don't look so bad. I will definitely like to know what happens though as I real don't want to ever seem as though the all mighty dollar is all I am after.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 14, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> Maybe so. I guess I have just always found beans to be rather expensive and expect each bean to be perfect and sprout. I also am used to buying one or two single seeds of a particular strain and maybe thats what caused that. When I was told about OES and seen the website I had high hopes because I was hoping to never have to order out of the country again except maybe for an occasional bean that OES doesnt have. Such as 2 Fast 2 Vast Auto, or LSD. I have always counted on each bean being a grow because I have limited space for storing clones of strains I like. I guess I just expect my beans to be perfect for the money I spend. I don't know about anyone else but my money doesn't come fast or easy and my pockets are not deep.



Think of your op as a car yea its nice but u run into a hickup from time to time, you dont ask the gas station how good the gas is you just buy it and use it n make ur own decisions


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 14, 2016)

All right now back to fem vs reg debate which was not what i was after but guess that is about like asking about defoliating. We'll next break I will put my two cents in


----------



## Southerner (Jul 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> All right now back to fem vs reg debate which was not what i was after but guess that is about like asking about defoliating. We'll next break I will put my two cents in


Honestly, I think you should do the fem thing. There aren't a whole lot of US based fem breeders and it seems the few there are have no problem getting rid of stock. Fem seeds definitely have a place in growing and I see that space increasing. Not everyone has the room to grow out 10 plants and have half of em be males. Newer growers can be intimidated about the idea of sexing as well, even though its pretty simple(with experience). Also, as more states jump on legal there will be more people setting up small grows, where plant count can be a liability. For what its worth fem seeds are better for the environment in terms of indoor growing as well; a lot of resource waste goes into growing males that end up chopped up in the compost if you arent interested in breeding.


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well first @chronicals77 so like I said I made the call on the last couple packs and they where the grey type. I get a lot more of those with the fems it seems and there has to be a cut off some where. Now after the cut off I tested germ in the no goes and had a great germ so I stand behind they will be fine. I am not complaining ether but grey is not white and back off the flash a bit and I bet they don't look so bad. I will definitely like to know what happens though as I real don't want to ever seem as though the all mighty dollar is all I am after.


I dont have a flash on my Samsung Illusion. That was taken in regular living room lighting. Anyway, a response is what I was looking for as it seemed maybe you were ignoring the issue. Just because I only bought one pack to see what the product was like doesnt mean I wont buy many packs later of a strain I like. You asked for feedback and all feedback should be considered.

Now that you mention grey seeds, these do look more grey than white but still have no other color to them. I have seen solid colored beans before but they were all black pure sativa landrace beans. As long as you understand that I cannot pop them for 3 months and still stand behind your product and your word thats all I care about. When it comes down to it, how big of a deal is it to replace 4 seeds really? You probably have that many stuck between the treads of your shoes.

I only brought it here because these thing are being discussed here, you asked for feedback, and you havent responded to my email.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 14, 2016)

I won't even complain when a few bean don't pop, it's normal. I wish I could get
100% germination but it doesn't happen hell if every pip germed we'd be overrun 
with weed ok,ok not a bad thing but here's my point I never expect 100% germ
ever and I pop about 25 seeds at a rip then cull.
On to fems vs reg: FEMS but you know me by now lol.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 14, 2016)

Some of Doc's dank..
Soaked Monday 
Paper towel Tuesday 
Peat pots Wednesday 
Pushing above ground Thursday 
. .


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 14, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I won't even complain when a few bean don't pop, it's normal. I wish I could get
> 100% germination but it doesn't happen hell if every pip germed we'd be overrun
> with weed ok,ok not a bad thing but here's my point I never expect 100% germ
> ever and I pop about 25 seeds at a rip then cull.
> On to fems vs reg: FEMS but you know me by now lol.


Considering what seeds cost YOU should atleast expect each and every seed to be a quality seed. Sometimes even the best of seeds won't germ but only the best quality seeds should be packaged and that's just something that comes with breeding and selling seeds. I personally dont think its fair that bank put 100% of the responsibility on the breeders. It should be a joint partnership. "joint, funny" The breeder IS 100% responsible for what goes into a package but the bank is profiting by selling those seeds. Think about it, $10-$15 per seed. That's not cheap by any sense of the word BUT quality seeds are worth it. The people that shrug off subpar beans have more money than I do.

On topic, I am a feminised fan. I will grow regs but I will choose fems everytime if they are available just for the convenience. Regs are stronger and more stable but require more time, more materials, and disposal if you dont breed. Its really a no brainer, any good business person fills the demand. Fems are the majority. Once nationwide legalization is reality seeds will be a thing of the past except for preservation and clones will be packaged and shipped nation wide.


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 14, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Some of Doc's dank..
> Soaked Monday
> Paper towel Tuesday
> Peat pots Wednesday
> ...


Why all the steps? I soak my seeds in a shotglass of ph'd water, I shake the jug to disolve oxygen and I replace the water once a day. Once I see a tap root I put the seed in a root riot/rapid rooter or a small pot of hydroton and done until transplant. So water to planting, thats it. Easy peasy japanesey!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 14, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> Why all the steps?!


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 14, 2016)

I just wet a paper towel day 2 I got a root day 7 into solo cups


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 14, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


>


Why the extra(papertowel) step then? Just change the water once a day with fresh oxygenated water(i add hydroguard to the water)and wait for the root. What ever works for you I suppose. I just dont like the paper towel method I guess because most people soak it until its dripping wet and it only needs to be slightly damp. A few drops of water goes a long way. I see new growers using paper towels, soaking them to death, and there sprouts are damping off before they even make it to a pot or plug. Using a soaked papertowel theres no way to disolve oxygen into the water daily. Sometimes I will even fill 2" baskets with hydroton and put the seed directly into the pebbles and the baskets go into my DWC cloner. Within 3 days they are above the soil level. That's my favorite method.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 14, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> Considering what seeds cost YOU should atleast expect each and every seed to be a quality seed. Sometimes even the best of seeds won't germ but only the best quality seeds should be packaged and that's just something that comes with breeding and selling seeds. I personally dont think its fair that bank put 100% of the responsibility on the breeders. It should be a joint partnership. "joint, funny" The breeder IS 100% responsible for what goes into a package but the bank is profiting by selling those seeds. Think about it, $10-$15 per seed. That's not cheap by any sense of the word BUT quality seeds are worth it. The people that shrug off subpar beans have more money than I do.
> 
> On topic, I am a feminised fan. I will grow regs but I will choose fems everytime if they are available just for the convenience. Regs are stronger and more stable but require more time, more materials, and disposal if you dont breed. Its really a no brainer, any good business person fills the demand. Fems are the majority. Once nationwide legalization is reality seeds will be a thing of the past except for preservation and clones will be packaged and shipped nation wide.


You have been assured they aren't sub-par trust the man we all do.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 14, 2016)

Thanks for the tips....


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 14, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> You have been assured they aren't sub-par trust the man we all do.


Now that I got a response I feel better about it. He mentioned the grey seeds and them being viable and the ones I recieved do appear more greyish. In 3 months when I go to germ them, IF I get one out of 5 I will be all over it! Lol.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have a Question and would like everyone's opinion. At this point I am still hashing out how to model my company. Now I most importantly want to produce the finest product I can. I also understand this is a customer service busyness and that is way I am letting seed banks handel the order and shipping end. That frees me up more to do what I do and not have to sweat making to post office. To get back to my point the only thing people are buying are fems so question is do I need to be trying to release reg beans or just stick to making fems? I will still be breeding with males but would select females to cross and or self. You look at DNA, CSI Humbolt, and a bunch of others who only make fems.


The kicker, in part, is the question of how to select males for good offspring.

Remember the Weed Church episode we were all talking about? IIRC Chimera
made the example of trying to breed women with big tits: easy to pick good females
but how to pick good males?

==> This problem goes away when making femmed beans.

Now, I think that you nailed it there: make males to maintain your own genetic stock.

I would not want to rely too much on forced/odd genetics.

But if it is only the Fs that are moving then make Fs. :0)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 14, 2016)

I haven't forgotten y'all just had a visit from the landlord and it seems our camper is a violation for not being in an approved driveway. We have been getting it ready to sale anyways so time to sale before it cost us a $1000 dollar ticket.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 14, 2016)

We also got with Belle Isle and had a talk about price and they are dropping them to $30 a pack to be more competitively priced. Now I have to go get some plywood


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 14, 2016)

I think you should definitely make both regs and fems. Maybe 70%fems 30%regs because that's what the market calls for. Me personally I love regs because I love a good male but I also like fems once in a while too. As for chronica bro you can't really bitch about them not germing until you at least tried. If you get one good female out of a 5 pack you should be happy. Think about all that good nug that one good female could give you and it only cost you 55bucks. Personally I would of private messaged doc about the issue instead going on about it on here but hey that's me personally. I'm sure you'll find fire in that pack and in the end you'll be happy.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 14, 2016)

Dealing with the concerns of customers is clearly part of the business...
.....and a place where Doc can stand out. 

But I still think that I might prefer to use "*Doc's Lab OR*" to hang out with Doc,
so that I do not feel moved to interfere in these interactions.

Anyhoo, I am going to have to jump on something....does that outfit ship
to anyone in the US? (my card expired)

Take care.

JD


----------



## Holiday928 (Jul 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> We also got with Belle Isle and had a talk about price and they are dropping them to $30 a pack to be more competitively priced. Now I have to go get some plywood


New member here. I've been wanting to grow for a while and I came across this forum looking for a trustworthy place to buy seeds. I see you're well respected and that you're a breeder and I was wondering if you could ease my mind by letting me know if I can trust ordering your seeds from Belle Isle and if there's any other great places to buy from here in the states.


----------



## Friction1957 (Jul 14, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> I think you should definitely make both regs and fems. Maybe 70%fems 30%regs because that's what the market calls for. Me personally I love regs because I love a good male but I also like fems once in a while too. As for chronica bro you can't really bitch about them not germing until you at least tried. If you get one good female out of a 5 pack you should be happy. Think about all that good nug that one good female could give you and it only cost you 55bucks. Personally I would of private messaged doc about the issue instead going on about it on here but hey that's me personally. I'm sure you'll find fire in that pack and in the end you'll be happy.



Couldn't agree more


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 14, 2016)

Holiday928 said:


> New member here. I've been wanting to grow for a while and I came across this forum looking for a trustworthy place to buy seeds. I see you're well respected and that you're a breeder and I was wondering if you could ease my mind by letting me know if I can trust ordering your seeds from Belle Isle and if there's any other great places to buy from here in the states.


http://oregoneliteseeds.com/t/docs-dank-seeds


----------



## Holiday928 (Jul 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> http://oregoneliteseeds.com/t/docs-dank-seeds


Thanks man, appreciate the help. Do they accept USPS money orders by any chance?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 14, 2016)

I dunno go to the website and find out


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 14, 2016)

Holiday928 said:


> Thanks man, appreciate the help. Do they accept USPS money orders by any chance?


yes


----------



## Holiday928 (Jul 14, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> yes


Thank you, out of curiosity have you ever had any experience with Belle Isle Bean Bank? OES is pretty much sold out of everything.


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 14, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Dealing with the concerns of customers is clearly part of the business...
> .....and a place where Doc can stand out.
> 
> But I still think that I might prefer to use "*Doc's Lab OR*" to hang out with Doc,
> ...


Oregon Elite seeds ships all over USA


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 14, 2016)

Holiday928 said:


> New member here. I've been wanting to grow for a while and I came across this forum looking for a trustworthy place to buy seeds. I see you're well respected and that you're a breeder and I was wondering if you could ease my mind by letting me know if I can trust ordering your seeds from Belle Isle and if there's any other great places to buy from here in the states.


Oregoneliteseeds


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 14, 2016)

Holiday928 said:


> Thank you, out of curiosity have you ever had any experience with Belle Isle Bean Bank? OES is pretty much sold out of everything.


OES has a huge restock coming up next week from sin city, red eyed, DVG (those are what there low on) new breeders coming mota rebel, dank genetics You ask about Doc Dank Seeds OES has them in 10 packs for regs 5 pack fems OES isn't out of everything lol Nope never done Belle OES has the best freebies and prices and has treated me really good like they say DONT mess up a good thing


----------



## Holiday928 (Jul 14, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> OES has a huge restock coming up next week from sin city, red eyed, DVG (those are what there low on) new breeders coming mota rebel, dank genetics You ask about Doc Dank Seeds OES has them in 10 packs for regs 5 pack fems OES isn't out of everything lol Nope never done Belle OES has the best freebies and prices and has treated me really good like they say DONT mess up a good thing


Alright I'll keep my eyes peeled on their site. Thanks for the info I really appreciate it.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 14, 2016)

Moving the rest of the Rum Bayou into the flower room this weekend.  
Aura OG are getting there also 1 in the flower room is stretching like mad.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 14, 2016)

I popped some pga, my pc is looking good pics tomorrow


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 15, 2016)

Here's the girls (planetary collision) week 6 I think, 1 more week till they go flowering


----------



## Friction1957 (Jul 15, 2016)

On Wednesday this week I had a GG#4 S1 that popped tap root in a glass of water in under 24 hours. I dropped it into a Jiffy pot filled with FFOF soil. Today it has roots poking out of the jiffy pot and is nearly 3" tall. I'm impressed. Thanks Doc. Dropped in water on Tuesday and need to move to 1 gal pot on Friday. I like that time line!


----------



## hippy132 (Jul 15, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> All fems do is give the elite clone only cuts, a bad name and add to the confusion. If you have blue dream from seed...you don't have blue dream.


HUH?


----------



## hippy132 (Jul 15, 2016)

For 5 years I included HSO Fem Blue Dream in my tent, always same and always big buds and tasty. Last grow , did some Blue Dream clones from Northern Ca. and while the taste and high is similar the plant was different and more work to grow.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 15, 2016)

the original blue dream is a clone only from southern cal


cof


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 16, 2016)

genuity said:


> Clones from the same mom,X to each other should put out offspring the best resembles the mom...or what's the point?
> 
> Females from the same genetics, hit to one another. ..I can see them putting out different phenos. .


I'm way behind, but thought I would give my thoughts on the birds and the bees. People, dogs and dope plants all draw on huge gene pools. I look just like my 2nd cousin on my Daddy's side of the family. I also have very many of his mannerisms. Do I think Mamma was stepping out? Or was it just one of those quirks that will happen in breeding? One vote for quirk.

Plants do the same thing. The genes you get may be from 2 or 3 generations back. That is why you pop lots of seeds.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 16, 2016)

Sorry for leaving the tread with out being able to respond but code enforcement here is who you don't want pissed off at you. Anyway I am finished working on the rv and should have it sold soon enough and maybe make a profit on it even. Did fix all the problems and bought a new rv battery for it. Anyway guys I will get back to the question I asked but was going to send out a few testers / comperitive grow packs of triple purple rhino if anyone thinks they have room to get at them. @chronicals77 email an addy over and I will get you a pack along with some cbd beans for your wife extra @Eastcoasttreez I got you in already as well.


----------



## hippy132 (Jul 16, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> the original blue dream is a clone only from southern cal
> 
> 
> cof


I had heard and tasted from the Santa Cruz County, in Northern Ca


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 16, 2016)

from Seedfinder....

*Blue Dream - Clone Only Strain*
    Clone Only Strains Print this page







*Blue Dream Haze* is a cult classic in California Medical Cannabis Scene, often commanding upwards of $4,000 a lb! This is a true cash cropper in every sense of the word, but what’s special about it is that it still brings that Top Shelf quality a good farmer demands from their plants. This cut of Blue Dream is made up of an *F5 Blueberry male* from the *DJ Short* collection and is believed to be crossed with a *Super Silver Haze* from *Mr. Nice*. It is extremely *Sativa* in its high but has some great indica qualities in its dense nug structure and doesn’t stretch too much like a normal haze. This plant like to develop into a branchy bush, so it’s also perfect for cloning. It takes root VERY fast and is very reliable in that sense. This plant has purple potential when the temps see a 15ish degree difference from daytime to nighttime.

Genetics: DJ Short – Blueberry F5 x Mr Nice – Super Silver Haze

Flowering Time: 10 Weeks


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 17, 2016)

So got the camper sold and can catch up some garden duties finally. Still need to pot a ton ore plants including the 20 dog s1


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 17, 2016)

Good luck doc


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 17, 2016)

Damn, it never seems to stop does it.

Got the Rum Bayou and some Aura OG moved today, the first Aura is stretching
like crazy.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 17, 2016)

I drowned my aura og on accident r.i.p aura og, doc I need some more I inboxes you as well


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 18, 2016)

That's good news doc. Those dog s1s sounds good too keep killing it bro.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 18, 2016)

bobdagrowah said:


> I drowned my aura og on accident r.i.p aura og, doc I need some more I inboxes you as well


That's a shame, I lost a couple but saved 4 they take a while to get going but go like crazy after about 12"
and some great terps even when small. Here's some pix: first is 8 days ago second today, there's a pair of Rum Bayou with her, Aura is in the back she's a bit taller than the RB.
Then there's some 8 Ball Kush and Nebula.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 19, 2016)

2 Aura and 3 Rum Bayou popping flowers, I'm assuming 10 weeks?


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 19, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> That's a shame, I lost a couple but saved 4 they take a while to get going but go like crazy after about 12"
> and some great terps even when small. Here's some pix: first is 8 days ago second today, there's a pair of Rum Bayou with her, Aura is in the back she's a bit taller than the RB.
> Then there's some 8 Ball Kush and Nebula.
> View attachment 3735259 View attachment 3735260 View attachment 3735261 View attachment 3735262


8 Ball Kush, I haven't heard that name in a long time.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 19, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> 8 Ball Kush, I haven't heard that name in a long time.


I'm kind of an old school guy.


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 19, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I'm kind of an old school guy.


Nothing wrong with that. I still like a lot of the classics. I grow a lot of Acapulco and Columbian Golds, Original Skunks, Thai Bud, I have even brought back the Thai Sticks around these parts. The youngsters had no idea! lol. They get pissed because I only share and help people for medicating purposes. Every once in a while i'll give the younger generation a little teaser sample. I try not to condone stoners anymore, even though there isn't anything wrong with that. I was a recreational user for years before I really knew anything about the magic within this plant. I like to share with connoisseurs that understand quality, that know what it takes to produce a quality product. Most that just smoke to be ripped all day everyday only know good smoke by how stoned they get. They care nothing about turpenes, turpenoids, flavinoids, ect...curing properly and so on. Sorry about all the off topic info.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 19, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> Nothing wrong with that. I still like a lot of the classics. I grow a lot of Acapulco and Columbian Golds, Original Skunks, Thai Bud, I have even brought back the Thai Sticks around these parts. The youngsters had no idea! lol. They get pissed because I only share and help people for medicating purposes. Every once in a while i'll give the younger generation a little teaser sample. I try not to condone stoners anymore, even though there isn't anything wrong with that. I was a recreational user for years before I really knew anything about the magic within this plant. I like to share with connoisseurs that understand quality, that know what it takes to produce a quality product. Most that just smoke to be ripped all day everyday only know good smoke by how stoned they get. They care nothing about turpenes, turpenoids, flavinoids, ect...curing properly and so on. Sorry about all the off topic info.


PM me any time.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 20, 2016)

Anybody pop any of them glue Fems yet? What kind of stretch can I expect 2x? 3x?


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 20, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Anybody pop any of them glue Fems yet? What kind of stretch can I expect 2x? 3x?


I have not grown the glue but you can count on MOST hybrids being 2x. Pure Indica's 1.5x, and pure Sativa's 2.5x and in rare cases even 3x. This general guideline holds true for Most strains but not every. The strain I am finishing now is an Indica dominate hybrid, I started flower at 21" because I have a total of 46" from the top of my bucket to within 10-12" of my light in its upmost position. Its right at 46" tall and is two weeks from finish, that is 4" within the 2x general guideline. Just incase you didnt know this little trick. lol.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 20, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> I have not grown the glue but you can count on MOST hybrids being 2x. Pure Indica's 1.5x, and pure Sativa's 2.5x and in rare cases even 3x. This general guideline holds true for Most strains but not every. The strain I am finishing now is an Indica dominate hybrid, I started flower at 21" because I have a total of 46" from the top of my bucket to within 10-12" of my light in its upmost position. Its right at 46" tall and is two weeks from finish, that is 4" within the 2x general guideline. Just incase you didnt know this little trick. lol.


Yeah I know the basic rule of thumb for sativa/indica but I'm looking for the exact gorrilla glue stretch it is not a hybrid but its not the clone either I know In seed I will get different phenos but I think I heard it was a stretcher which is why I'm asking because I want to veg them the most I can to get the most out these babies


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 20, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Yeah I know the basic rule of thumb for sativa/indica but I'm looking for the exact gorrilla glue stretch it is not a hybrid but its not the clone either I know In seed I will get different phenos but I think I heard it was a stretcher which is why I'm asking because I want to veg them the most I can to get the most out these babies


Ahh, I see. I thought GG#4 was a hybrid of 3 strains being crossed? Im almost sure of it. Even though its seed it will still carry all the genes of those 3 strains. It just wont be the exact GG strain. Usually is very close though and sometimes right on. I have a WW x BB tri-leaf which is fairly rare, in 22-23 years this is the first time i've ever seen one.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 20, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> Ahh, I see. I thought GG#4 was a hybrid of 3 strains being crossed? Im almost sure of it. Even though its seed it will still carry all the genes of those 3 strains. It just wont be the exact GG strain. Usually is very close though and sometimes right on. I have a WW x BB tri-leaf which is fairly rare, in 22-23 years this is the first time i've ever seen one.


Oh yeah gg4 itself is a hybrid I thought u meant like a hybrid of gg4 crossed with something else


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 20, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Oh yeah gg4 itself is a hybrid I thought u meant like a hybrid of gg4 crossed with something else


If someone knows what stretch to expect I am curious to know also for when I pop mine in a few months. Surely Doc would know.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 20, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> I have not grown the glue but you can count on MOST hybrids being 2x. Pure Indica's 1.5x, and pure Sativa's 2.5x and in rare cases even 3x. This general guideline holds true for Most strains but not every. The strain I am finishing now is an Indica dominate hybrid, I started flower at 21" because I have a total of 46" from the top of my bucket to within 10-12" of my light in its upmost position. Its right at 46" tall and is two weeks from finish, that is 4" within the 2x general guideline. Just incase you didnt know this little trick. lol.





chronicals77 said:


> If someone knows what stretch to expect I am curious to know also for when I pop mine in a few months. Surely Doc would know.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 20, 2016)

Glad to hear your out from under the camper Doc, don't need more landlord trouble.
The Aura looks like she'll stretch almost 3x.


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 20, 2016)

Everything im reading suggests to expect 2x-2.5x of stretch. Most say it didnt stretch as much as they would have expected it to so I figure allow for 2.5x we'd be safe and if it doesnt stretch that far then we'll know for next time. Thats just the way it goes with strains we've never grown before. Its rare a strain stretches 3x but it does happen, its usually Sativa landrace or Sativa dominate hybrids.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 20, 2016)

@SmokyLungs @chroncals77 I asked around to the growers that have flowered them already and the gg4 s1 you will see a 2x or more stretch much like the gg4. Also have had one full on herm that had to be chopped and a couple with low balls that got plucked off. I will come back to that in just a minute with my fem seed post. @oldman60 told you they would catch up it all the og in them they just can't stay stocky


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 20, 2016)

OK I am dabbed out and might have some pain killers left in me too I took after the dentist visit today . That has me in bed at 9 giving me a chance to finally respond to the fem vs reg debate. First thank you all for your input and I will keep working some reg crosses for the guys looking for males.

Now like I said I will keep making fems because I have asked to repeatedly by multiple people. I think to say fems are inferior is a bit harsh @shorelineOG since I bet more than one of your clone onlys came from them. I know I have a ton that did and a ton with male fathers. You do have to accept them for what they are and yes @Smidge34 is right they do have a higher rate of herms in my experience and S1 lines will be even higher. For the folks who said that the only reason the fems sold out was because they were gg4 and cherry pie s1 that is not really accurate as that was what had not sold out and made it to OES for you guys to see them sale out. Plus the only two reasons I made s1s was by request of Garilla seed bank who then backed out of all our deals, and for a couple breeding experiments I am doing. I will not making them for that much longer as I would like to move to a busyness model more like Ocean grown seeds and not be using any cuts I didn't pheno hunt my self. I have 20 dog kush s1 going now selected from 60 based on vigour. I will pull a cut to s2 and those would be the first I would release past the few of these I let go off @eastcoasttress . I do believe I will be replacing gg4 with Cpg but then again here is the rub. Cpg is a great cross and much better than the glue IMO so far so I would like to keep making them but then that goes against the whole only using my cuts part. I will be popping a big batch of gg4 s1s to pull a better glue to breed with also. Fuck I think I got off topic some where but I am a bit lit right now


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 21, 2016)

I know this is off topic but I just have a quick question. Has anyone ever grown a mutant tri leaf to full term? This is the first time in 22-23 years ive ever seen one. Are they worth 2.5-3 months of time and $20 worth of nutrients? I was told by the breeder of the seed (Femaleseeds.nl) that they are very rare and if they do well the can produce huge narley mutant buds. Can anyone give any validity to this statement? I don't know to keep it, or sell/trade it to a grower buddy. I can only grow one plant at a time and this is the reason I am so picky about each and every seed I recieve. I cannot afford to be 4-5 weeks or longer into a grow and end up with a tiny yielding plant or males/hermies. Good clones are rare to come by where I am. This is why my expectations are so high when it comes to paying good money for fem seeds.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 21, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> I know this is off topic but I just have a quick question. Has anyone ever grown a mutant tri leaf to full term? This is the first time in 22-23 years ive ever seen one. Are they worth 2.5-3 months of time and $20 worth of nutrients? I was told by the breeder of the seed (Femaleseeds.nl) that they are very rare and if they do well the can produce huge narley mutant buds. Can anyone give any validity to this statement? I don't know to keep it, or sell/trade it to a grower buddy. I can only grow one plant at a time and this is the reason I am so picky about each and every seed I recieve. I cannot afford to be 4-5 weeks or longer into a grow and end up with a tiny yielding plant or males/hermies. Good clones are rare to come by where I am. This is why my expectations are so high when it comes to paying good money for fem seeds.


Post a pic why don't ya my purple animal kush by in-house grew 3 finger leaves if thats what u mean and smoke was great


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 21, 2016)

3 out of 5 of my Sannie's Sugar Punches started life out as a crazy, mutated seedling. 5+ weeks into flower and they look like normal plants.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 21, 2016)

Was gonna wait cuz I have a 12/12 grow going right now but fuck it I'm gonna germ some gg4 Fems tonight n see what I get


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 21, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I'm way behind, but thought I would give my thoughts on the birds and the bees. People, dogs and dope plants all draw on huge gene pools. I look just like my 2nd cousin on my Daddy's side of the family. I also have very many of his mannerisms. Do I think Mamma was stepping out? Or was it just one of those quirks that will happen in breeding? One vote for quirk.
> 
> Plants do the same thing. The genes you get may be from 2 or 3 generations back. That is why you pop lots of seeds.


This post right here is a great one for people to understand why s1 seeds don't reproduce exact offspring of mom plant. S1 seeds opens up the recessive gene pool so that's why there's so many phenos in them. Some will be bad, some ok, some really good and a few that could be considered elite it's just the way it is.

I personally don't think fem seeds are bad cus as it has been stated lots of elites come from s1 bag seeds and herm crosses. Hell I believe lots of the OG phenos that are considered elite cuts ones not known about till the early 2000s are s1 beans made by orgnkid but who knows. But I don't think fem diminishes the gene pool if it does its cus people are using shit stuff to start with. But it's all a preference thing IMHO and I like both. Grow more regs than fems but I like fems cus it gives you the chance to grow a cross of clone only cuts that you won't get to ever grow regs cus of no male. Regs gives us the chance to preserve a cross truly if it's good and keep the elites around in seed form even tho it's not pure


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 21, 2016)

Had a bunch of triploids last year, but only 1 of them went full term, others were dragging along and ended up yanking them up. The 1 was ok nothing spectacular


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> This post right here is a great one for people to understand why s1 seeds don't reproduce exact offspring of mom plant. S1 seeds opens up the recessive gene pool so that's why there's so many phenos in them. Some will be bad, some ok, some really good and a few that could be considered elite it's just the way it is.


Last year I ran some F1 seeds from a cross my BIL made in 1988. I got seeds off of 11 of the 12 girls. This year I'm growing out a bunch of them, looking for that golden bean. I see a lot more difference in this year's plants.


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 21, 2016)

Its called a tri-leaf. It grows 3 leaves at every node instead of two. Three feeder leaves, three single finger leaves, three three finger leaves and so on. Apparently they are rare. If they do well there supposed produce big weird mutant buds. They supposedly dont get as bushy as a normal Indica or Indica dominate.


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 21, 2016)

They are actually called Tri-Ploid plants. This picture isn't mine but its what the buds look like. There are almost no innernodes, the leaves stay very close together and they dont branch out as much as normal. For that reason I dont know if I should top the plant like I normally do.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 21, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> Its called a tri-leaf. It grows 3 leaves at every node instead of two. Three feeder leaves, three single finger leaves, three three finger leaves and so on. Apparently they are rare. If they do well there supposed produce big weird mutant buds. They supposedly dont get as bushy as a normal Indica or Indica dominate.


I dont think they are really rare. Triploids. I had 1/2 dozen of them last year in 40 plants. All different strains


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I dont think they are really rare. Triploids. I had 1/2 dozen of them last year in 40 plants. All different strains


Hmm, I only said that because the breeder told me they were rare. Did you grow them out? How did they do? What do they produce? Mine is WW x BB.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 21, 2016)

They tended to lag behind in everything so I yanked them.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 21, 2016)

Or maybe they really are rare and I got the luck of the draw . Any case I wasnt impressed with them so far


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> They tended to lag behind in everything so I yanked them.


Damn, thats not what I wanted to hear. lol. You even yank them if you pay $7-$13 per seed? Its hard for me to throw away plants I paid for.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 21, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> Damn, thats not what I wanted to hear. lol. You even yank them if you pay $7-$13 per seed? Its hard for me to throw away plants I paid for.


Yes I do. Such is life.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 21, 2016)

Hope it turns out great for you. Baby it and see what it does....


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 21, 2016)

This Qrazy Elephant I grew last was a triploid....she turned into some extremely dank smoke


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 21, 2016)

Or PUMP it up with roids until it bursts with huge bulging buds and its pecker shrinks! Oops, its a lady, in that case until it gets a manly voice and grows a pecker! lol.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 21, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> This Qrazy Elephant I grew last was a triploid....she turned into some extremely dank smoke
> View attachment 3738332


Trim anxiety from looking at that one! Dank tho


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 21, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Trim anxiety from looking at that one! Dank tho


Ha ha you got that right mate, it was a slight bitch to trim but so worth it!


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 21, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> This Qrazy Elephant I grew last was a triploid....she turned into some extremely dank smoke
> View attachment 3738332


It did grow a FAT mutated bud. What genetics was this?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 21, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> It did grow a FAT mutated bud. What genetics was this?


This was Qrazy elephant from @bigworm6969 i think the genetics are Qrazy train x elephant stomper from memory.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 21, 2016)

Hey doc what's the next drop going to have?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Hey doc what's the next drop going to have?


It has been crazy for me and OES but anyday they will have more. As for belle Isle I am not certain if they are getting more right now.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 21, 2016)

Hey doc I kno u been busy but check your inbox


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 21, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> This was Qrazy elephant from @bigworm6969 i think the genetics are Qrazy train x elephant stomper from memory.


Sorry about that, I thought you was just calling it a Qrazy Elephant!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 21, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> Sorry about that, I thought you was just calling it a Qrazy Elephant!


man my battery is dead but I have a triploid male ghost og s1 x lemon cookies right now I will get pics of. had my first quadploid this year but have had many triploids


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 21, 2016)

got some Fabio gold bag seed from my buddy chewy. these are cookies s3 and will be cool to see if there is any increase in mutations.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 21, 2016)

This is chewberto's fabio gold ( forum gsc bag seed ) cut the seeds came from


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Third crop is mostly tansplanted now and it will be woody og, sfv og bx3, purple crack, precious og, 2 x triple purple doja, bsb/cb x wr, gg4, sin og, master kush, purple alien og 
franks gift, charlotte's web

And the Gods Gift


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 21, 2016)

The garden looks great.......... as usual.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 22, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> Sorry about that, I thought you was just calling it a Qrazy Elephant!


Lol, all good, it is a name that lends itself to being qrazy ha h


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 22, 2016)

I would love to get my hands on true Charolette's Web.

You grow outside like that, that close to people and you dont have to worry about thieves? I had to have high decible alarms when I grew just a few plants outside here.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 22, 2016)

This is the tri-ploid male ghost og s1 x lemon cookies


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 22, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> I would love to get my hands on true Charolette's Web.
> 
> You grow outside like that, that close to people and you dont have to worry about thieves? I had to have high decible alarms when I grew just a few plants outside here.


If you can get to the fall bbq I will have clones of the Charlotte Web there


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> If you can get to the fall bbq I will have clones of the Charlotte Web there


I would love to if I wasn't more than a 3 hour flight to where you are!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 22, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> I would love to if I wasn't more than a 3 hour flight to where you are!


It is a 8 hour drive for us but man it is worth it. @getawaymountain how long is your flight?


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> It is a 8 hour drive for us but man it is worth it. @getawaymountain how long is your flight?


I am completely on the other end of the country, East Coast. Every great once in a while a couple people I know smugle a few hundred clones from Colorado in a specially fitted box truck equip with AC, fans, and cfl lights. That's how I got the Mr. Burns strain im finishing up now. I very rarely get clones. If I had an acquaintance in Michigan it would be worth the drive.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I dont think they are really rare. Triploids. I had 1/2 dozen of them last year in 40 plants. All different strains


I've had a few of them over the years. The first time I was stoked, but after the novelty wore off, I was never happy to see one. But I let mine live. I grew in trenches back then, and one plant more or less in a 12 plant trench just didn't matter one way or the other.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 23, 2016)

We are going to a show tonight


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 23, 2016)

Cherry Pie Glue #3


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 23, 2016)

I am doing a germ test and I will let send the Triple Purple Rhino testers out. I am a bit behind but that is the story of my life


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3739613We are going to a show tonight


Used to love sci back in the day!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3739613We are going to a show tonight


Jam on Brother. I love me some SCI. Also Widespread Panic, Gov't Mule etc. etc. But my everyday listen these days is Dead & Company.


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cherry Pie Glue #3
> View attachment 3739614 View attachment 3739616 View attachment 3739617


Why all the S1's though? Just asking, wondering actually.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 23, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener 12800022 said:


> Jam on Brother. I love me some SCI. Also Widespread Panic, Gov't Mule etc. etc. But my everyday listen these days is Dead & Company.


We are taking the kids to Government Mule next month. This will be my sons first show. My wife and daughter saw Joan Jet last year and that was her first.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> We are taking the kids to Government Mule next month. This will be my sons first show. My wife and daughter saw Joan Jet last year and that was her first.


Too cool. I don't get to many shows anymore. I work nights and weekends, so that puts a damper on going out. My last show was Tab Benoit at the Moon in Tallahassee. The Moon is a big bar, but has really good sound. Much better than the Civic Center where bigger names play.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> We are taking the kids to Government Mule next month. This will be my sons first show. My wife and daughter saw Joan Jet last year and that was her first.



Check your inbox my good sir


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 23, 2016)

Just germs docs slymer x dog and put planetary collision in flower at 24 in above soil pics tommorrow when they wake up


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 24, 2016)

Been having to get the octagon running so I can flip the girls in the sips. Tied back they still touch the top of the 7ft cab


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 24, 2016)

Rum Bayou  BCK


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 24, 2016)

Pink L 
Forum Cookies


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 24, 2016)

Doc u Killin it here lately....


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 24, 2016)

Looks like an early frost in the P.N.W.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 25, 2016)

Shit yeah Doc, you got some serious fire in the stable


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 25, 2016)

Some beautiful shots Doc your getting your eye back.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 26, 2016)

well I had a bit of a fuck up on my part when i broke a cool tube. I got it replaced and got a circuit wired so I could fire that puppy up again


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3741761 View attachment 3741762 View attachment 3741763


Is that a hash jt, solid hash?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Is that a hash jt, solid hash?


Flower rosin and dry sift tipped green swisher sweet


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 26, 2016)

I like the solid hash better


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 26, 2016)

Roll yourself up a hash tube around a coffee straw and pop that in the freezer. remove the straw and enjoy


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 26, 2016)

I like Thai Sticks myself, whole buds and hash oil wrapped with cannabis leaves like a cigar with a hole through the center. Burns for hours, medicates a group of people. Group Stoning! lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 26, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> I like Thai Sticks myself, whole buds and hash oil wrapped with cannabis leaves like a cigar with a hole through the center. Burns for hours, medicates a group of people. Group Stoning! lol.


Now that sounds good!


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 26, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> I like Thai Sticks myself, whole buds and hash oil wrapped with cannabis leaves like a cigar with a hole through the center. Burns for hours, medicates a group of people. Group Stoning! lol.


Hell yea!!!


----------



## Javadog (Jul 26, 2016)

Sorry to read about the breakage Doc but glad that you got right back on track.

I gotta admit that I have never mixed the tobacco in....much of the world does,
and has forever, but I never liked the flavor.

JD


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 26, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Sorry to read about the breakage Doc but glad that you got right back on track.
> 
> I gotta admit that I have never mixed the tobacco in....much of the world does,
> and has forever, but I never liked the flavor.
> ...


What?! You dont enjoy a grape or sour apple blunt? Come on man, your missing out!

If I had a $1 for every blunt I ever rolled id be a rich bastard!


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Jul 26, 2016)

Now thats frosty!!


Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks everyone
> I will get more pics up on a day with better internet service.
> 
> Rum Bayou
> ...


----------



## Javadog (Jul 26, 2016)

You make it sound good bro, but I was hooked on Red Apples*
for about 25 years. That is a strong one....I do not drink to excess
since quitting, as the one leads to the other.

JD


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Jul 26, 2016)

you got more of those seeds somewhere doc? The rum bayou? I will like to grow her


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 26, 2016)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> you got more of those seeds somewhere doc? The rum bayou? I will like to grow her


Oregon elite seeds?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 26, 2016)

Oh crap. Looks like I'm late to a killer thread. 

Gotta try some gear.


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Jul 26, 2016)

lo


Vnsmkr said:


> Oregon elite seeds?


i was there and didn't see those beans in the website


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 27, 2016)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> you got more of those seeds somewhere doc? The rum bayou? I will like to grow her


They are a pleasure to grow.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 27, 2016)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> you got more of those seeds somewhere doc? The rum bayou? I will like to grow her


The rum bayou never made oes but at some point they will be backboth parents are still going and the bms is slowly makeing it's way back to me. The original Swamp Wrecked is gone for good though. I lost the parents in the move west.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 27, 2016)

This is the swamp wrecked #7 mom for the Rum Bayou. I think @ttystikk just pulled one down 
This is with some ac and I think this cat just chopped half a room of these


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> This is the swamp wrecked #7 mom for the Rum Bayou. I think @ttystikk just pulled one down View attachment 3742599
> This is with some ac and I think this cat just chopped half a room of these View attachment 3742600


Yup, just took a swamp wreck #7 down, frosty as fuck! Haven't cured or tasted it yet, so we'll have to wait for that to render judgement. Nothing wrong with how it likes to grow, though!


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 27, 2016)

Mine are just starting to flower, a bit of stretch but not bad and don't be afraid to feed them.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 27, 2016)

Some lights on pics of my only Rum Bayou pheno, one with flash and one without. I believe she is going to turn a lot more purple. Got a bud seeded with a red pheno of @getawaymountain strain Island Afghani. 
  
And a shot of my 2K grow day 45 since the flip. Stinks to high hell in this bitch.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 27, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Some lights on pics of my only Rum Bayou pheno, one with flash and one without. I believe she is going to turn a lot more purple. Got a bud seeded with a red pheno of @getawaymountain strain Island Afghani.
> View attachment 3742690 View attachment 3742691
> And a shot of my 2K grow day 45 since the flip. Stinks to high hell in this bitch.
> View attachment 3742692


Awesome Smidge


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 27, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Some lights on pics of my only Rum Bayou pheno, one with flash and one without. I believe she is going to turn a lot more purple. Got a bud seeded with a red pheno of @getawaymountain strain Island Afghani.
> View attachment 3742690 View attachment 3742691
> And a shot of my 2K grow day 45 since the flip. Stinks to high hell in this bitch.
> View attachment 3742692


Great looking grow Smidge.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 27, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Some lights on pics of my only Rum Bayou pheno, one with flash and one without. I believe she is going to turn a lot more purple. Got a bud seeded with a red pheno of @getawaymountain strain Island Afghani.
> View attachment 3742690 View attachment 3742691
> And a shot of my 2K grow day 45 since the flip. Stinks to high hell in this bitch.
> View attachment 3742692


Brove boss! That looks like the pheno Dc got put in HT. I have 2 waiting to flower that look to be the same.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes it sure does look like DC's pheno.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 27, 2016)

had to do some work on my skunk someone was bitching to OES but never has said shit to me.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 27, 2016)

Was there already a skunk involved in a logo?


----------



## hippy132 (Jul 27, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Was there already a skunk involved in a logo?


What were they bitching about? They couldn’t see the skunk when they smoked themselves out.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 27, 2016)

Doc the girls are getting big


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 27, 2016)

Here's the planetary collision day 3 of flower they are bout 28in above soil so they'll b about 3 or 4 ft at finish


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3743169 View attachment 3743170 View attachment 3743171


Sweet!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 27, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Was there already a skunk involved in a logo?


OES got a call saying in 2011 someone use it. Thing is I had done the graphics design so don't think it would have been the same. I changed it once next time he can just sue me and see what a copyright lawyer has to say.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 27, 2016)

cherry pie cherry pie glue


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## oldman60 (Jul 27, 2016)

You def got 2 green thumbs.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> cherry pieView attachment 3743288 cherry pie glueView attachment 3743289


Damn Doc that cherry pie glue looking righteous. When will that one be available again?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn Doc that cherry pie glue looking righteous. When will that one be available again?


they will be ready end of the season when I harvest crop 3


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 27, 2016)

Funny story I tried to grow lavender and all of it died but my girls standing tall lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 27, 2016)

bobdagrowah said:


> Funny story I tried to grow lavender and all of it died but my girls standing tall lol


haha as long as the girls are standing tall then fuck some lavender


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol true


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 27, 2016)

I got some pga going too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 27, 2016)

bobdagrowah said:


> I got some pga going too


watch for a low ball or two possibly. I ran like 25 and had one throw some balls. @420roofer had one throw some too but holy shit the rest were stupid fire and most went blueish. I think my freebies are going to surprise you guys how nice they come out. just tubed the first of the new freebies today Bubble Party. they are open polenated blueberry cheesecake peno of Bubbleberry. fathers are granddanky, alligator kush f2, gatorballs, berrybubble, triple purple doja. we also tubed up some triple purple rhino and grape og x tpd tester give aways for OES to hand out.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 27, 2016)

Lavender was a smart idea though. It is a natural bug repellent.

I use Dr Bronner's Lavender Soap to emulsify my neem oil. 

(sometimes Peppermint)

JD


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 28, 2016)

I was using lavender for smell purposes


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 28, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> watch for a low ball or two possibly. I ran like 25 and had one throw some balls. @420roofer had one throw some too but holy shit the rest were stupid fire and most went blueish. I think my freebies are going to surprise you guys how nice they come out. just tubed the first of the new freebies today Bubble Party. they are open polenated blueberry cheesecake peno of Bubbleberry. fathers are granddanky, alligator kush f2, gatorballs, berrybubble, triple purple doja. we also tubed up some triple purple rhino and grape og x tpd tester give aways for OES to hand out.



Well I got 3 going so if no balls they'll get cloned


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 28, 2016)

man look for the stretchy blue budded pheno


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 28, 2016)

Hmm I'll send pics over when they grow


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 28, 2016)

What should I look for on the pc


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 28, 2016)

bobdagrowah said:


> What should I look for on the pc


you are the first to grow big ones so you are breaking new ground.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 28, 2016)

O ok ill take measurements of it later, is it bringing the firepower, yield, different colors, different phenos???


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 28, 2016)

I had several people ask about BIBB getting there site back up and I got this response to my inquiry 
Now that sounds like dude got locked up or just straight took off to me . Ether way I am thinking it's not going to come out good. Looks like I will be doing like @bigworm6969 and will let Oregon Elite Seeds handle all my seeds. I like them and the way they handel there business.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 28, 2016)

Also I just talked to hommie over at OES and there is a some suggestions made by other breeders they carry that there might be some other disreputable stuff going down over there. Can the ones that bought from BIBB letme know I would like to get as close of a count as possible of what they should have be for I tell them I want my shit back


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 28, 2016)

Sorry to hear that Doc, damn disreputable bastards anyway.
Hope all works out for ya.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 28, 2016)

Man it's just a few packs of beans. Ijust saw a post on IG about one seed bank shafted a bunch of breeders and popped back under a new name. Shit is stupid if you look at it like it is now. It is legalish and will be getting more so. You can run it like the business it is and sustain a profit for a life time or you can con and turn a quick Buck till everyone knows what you are about. That goes for con ass growers too


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 28, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man it's just a few packs of beans. Ijust saw a post on IG about one seed bank shafted a bunch of breeders and popped back under a new name. Shit is stupid if you look at it like it is now. It is legalish and will be getting more so. You can run it like the business it is and sustain a profit for a life time or you can con and turn a quick Buck till everyone knows what you are about. That goes for con ass growers too


I hear ya, by the way I just came from the flower room and one of the Aura OG's started
throwing balls just for general info, smelling like heaven though.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 28, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I hear ya, by the way I just came from the flower room and one of the Aura OG's started
> throwing balls just for general info, smelling like heaven though.


yea these ogs I love them but damn the balls


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 28, 2016)

Just 1 out of 4 so far.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 28, 2016)

Doc, do OG's throw balls all through flowering?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 28, 2016)

some do and some will throw a few and straighten out. The dog kush is a perfect example. I had a fireballs, two dog s1, two Goji og f2, cherry puff and some other og cross herm. the worst was the Lemonshine though and that cross could have been great


oldman60 said:


> Doc, do OG's throw balls all through flowering?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 28, 2016)

some pics of the hops


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 28, 2016)

Doc is there anything u don't grow lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

bobdagrowah said:


> Doc is there anything u don't grow lol


No


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

Been growing these gourds here which start out looking like cucumbers then get about 3 times the size. Looks similar to the hops bush


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 28, 2016)

I want to grow lemon cucumber, carrots, broccoli, and strawberry from seed next year. Like 1000 strawberrys


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I want to grow lemon cucumber, carrots, broccoli, and strawberry from seed next year. Like 1000 strawberrys


I had not been successful with cucumbers previously but the spot the gourds are in seems to work. Need to get some more supplies before another rd of veges goes down


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 28, 2016)

To reference Frank Zappa "Movin' to Montana and grow some dental floss bushes"
that's the only thing Doc doesn't grow.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 28, 2016)

Hey another Zappa fan!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3744331 View attachment 3744332


nice photo ! and flower


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> nice photo ! and flower


Thanks man I can't grow the tropicals I loved but I can grow some of the more sensitive varietys


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Flower rosin and dry sift tipped green swisher sweet


Flower rosin is amazing !! Just got a hardpress


----------



## bertaluchi (Jul 29, 2016)

Hey @Dr.D81 did you ever think of trying to sell through Great Lakes Genetics? I have had very good experience buying with them and Drag Boat Jeffy seems like a pretty straight shooter. Just a suggestion. I want to get my mitts on some of your beans and OESB only has 1 of your strains in stock. If there is somewhere else please let me know.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 29, 2016)

Gonna be a Dental Floss Tycoon...


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 29, 2016)

Say hi to my pga girls


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 29, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Gonna be a Dental Floss Tycoon...


Amen Java brother.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks DOC!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 29, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Gonna be a Dental floss Tycoon...


Ok you got me what's is a DFT? 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks DOC!


Anytime and have some really nice flavors for you to sample coming down soon


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2016)

well thats something to look foward to! you grow some lovely medz.... so fresh and wonderful smelling.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 30, 2016)

*FRANK ZAPPA LYRICS*

"Montana"

_[backing vocals Tina Turner & The Ikettes]_

I might be movin' to Montana soon
Just to raise me up a crop of
Dental Floss

Raisin' it up
Waxen it down
In a little white box
That I can sell uptown

By myself I wouldn't
Have no boss,
But I'd be raisin' my lonely
Dental Floss

Raisin' my lonely
Dental Floss

Well I just might grow me some bees
But I'd leave the sweet stuff
To somebody else . . . but then, on the other hand I would

Keep the wax
'N melt it down
Pluck some Floss
'N swish it aroun'

I'd have me a crop
An' it'd be on top (that's why I'm movin' to Montana)

Movin' to Montana soon
Gonna be a Dental Floss tycoon (yes I am)
Movin' to Montana soon
Gonna be a mennil-toss flykune

I'm pluckin' the ol'
Dennil Floss
That's growin' on the prairie
Pluckin' the floss!
I plucked all day an' all nite an' all
Afternoon . . .

I'm ridin' a small tiny hoss
(His name is MIGHTY LITTLE)
He's a good hoss
Even though
He's a bit dinky to strap a big saddle or
Blanket on anyway
He's a bit dinky to strap a big saddle or
Blanket on anyway
Any way

I'm pluckin' the ol'
Dennil Floss
Even if you think it is a little silly, folks
I don't care if you think it's silly, folks
I don't care if you think it's silly, folks

I'm gonna find me a horse
Just about this big,
An' ride him all along the border line

With a
Pair of heavy-duty
Zircon-encrusted tweezers in my hand
Every other wrangler would say
I was mighty grand

By myself I wouldn't
Have no boss,
But I'd be raisin' my lonely
Dental Floss

Raisin' my lonely
Dental Floss
Raisin' my lonely
Dental Floss

Well I might
Ride along the border
With my tweezers gleamin'
In the moon-lighty night

And then I'd
Get a cuppa cawfee
'N give my foot a push . . .
Just me 'n the pygmy pony
Over by the Dennil Floss Bush

'N then I might just
Jump back on
An' ride
Like a cowboy
Into the dawn to Montana

Movin' to Montana soon
(Yippy-Ty-O-Ty-Ay)
Movin' to Montana soon
(Yippy-Ty-O-Ty-Ay)
Movin' to Montana soon
(Yippy-Ty-O-Ty-Ay)
Movin' to Montana soon
(Yippy-Ty-O-Ty-Ay)
Movin' to Montana soon
(Yippy-Ty-O-Ty-Ay)
Movin' to Montana soon
(Yippy-Ty-O-Ty-Ay)
Movin' to Montana soon
(Yippy-Ty-O-Ty-Ay)
Movin' to Montana soon
(Yippy-Ty-O-Ty-Ay)
Movin' to Montana soon
(Yippy-Ty-O-Ty-Ay)
Movin' to Montana soon
(Yippy-Ty-O-Ty-Ay)
Movin' to Montana soon
(Yippy-Ty-O-Ty-Ay)
Movin' to Montana soon
(Yippy-Ty-O-Ty-Ay)

_*mennil-toss flykune*_ is how I typically pronounce it.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 30, 2016)

...the musical version....







cof


----------



## Javadog (Jul 30, 2016)

Yeah, Axe Master!

(I have to admit that I as disappointed when I found that he was never a Head...
...but you get over it...and the music was always *strong*)

The price of meat has just gone up.
And your Old Lady has just gone down! Reaorrr!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 30, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Yeah, Axe Master!
> 
> (I have to admit that I as disappointed when I found that he was never a Head...
> ...but you get over it...and the music was always *strong*)
> ...


I always got the impression he was high with no outside input. One of the best song writer/composers of our time.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 30, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I always got the impression he was high with no outside input. One of the best song writer/composers of our time.


You're right, he was on a natural high.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 30, 2016)

Haha right on guys

I am tired as fuck. I planted all 11 plants in the ghouse today. That gives us 14 in the ground and two in a big pot and a tote for fall crop.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Haha right on guys
> 
> I am tired as fuck. I planted all 11 plants in the ghouse today. That gives us 14 in the ground and two in a big pot and a tote for fall crop.


Whats the doctagon doing currently?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## oldman60 (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3745813


In your spare time could you.........................lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 30, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> In your spare time could you.........................lol


man that was a day buddy. 11 holes 2 ft down and about 30 - 36 in across depending on the hole.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> man that was a day buddy. 11 holes 2 ft down and about 30 - 36 in across depending on the hole.


Hell of a day of digging Doc.... should hire a couple ground hogs.
Then eat them when they're done.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 30, 2016)

Couple hours shut eye and back at it again. Will have plenty of time to sleep when your dead


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Couple hours shut eye and back at it again. Will have plenty of time to sleep when your dead


I've been around a loooong time, not true! 
Worked myself into a disability retirement at 50, get some rest Doc.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 31, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I've been and a loooong time, not true!
> Worked myself into a disability retirement at 50, get some rest Doc.


Shit i had my ice cream and burning a doobie now and thats a rap


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 31, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I've been around a loooong time, not true!
> Worked myself into a disability retirement at 50, get some rest Doc.


You gotta know your limits. I didnt say kill yourself. I sleep no more than 4 hrs a day


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 31, 2016)

Got OES holding me some Old Family Purple beans. I might have to go see him to get those. Got to looking at more pics a damn that shit has me excited


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3745813


those girls are gonna blow up doc....nice work


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 31, 2016)

doublejj said:


> those girls are gonna blow up doc....nice work


I am limited on how big i can get them this year. I hope I timed it right


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am limited on how big i can get them this year. I hope I timed it right


I think you did....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2016)

are you still squishing rosin?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 31, 2016)

doublejj said:


> are you still squishing rosin?


Shit about to hit some now


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 31, 2016)

I reckon out of these 49 plants I should be squishing in a few months


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 31, 2016)

Damn I need a shoehorn to get 16 in my room.
You guys are out of my league.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 31, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Damn I need a shoehorn to get 16 in my room.
> You guys are out of my league.


In all honesty unless my ratios are really high will probably be closer to flowering 30-35 but they will be crammed and I may take some offsite. Smaller plants dont take up too much space I keep telling myself . Take it as it comes


----------



## dave chull (Jul 31, 2016)

Y


doublejj said:


> Best of luck Doc....[/QUOTYeehaw


----------



## dave chull (Jul 31, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Best of luck Doc....


Yup


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 31, 2016)

Found the link the this on the Oregon kids if page. Anyway took this today in between garden work


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 31, 2016)

This is my goal for my seeds. One seed one season and you know the months of work will be fire!


----------



## bobdagrowah (Aug 1, 2016)

Doc I didnt lnow the planetary collision stretches like this she up to my chest


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 1, 2016)

When those gg4 s1 gonna surface on oes?


----------



## bobdagrowah (Aug 1, 2016)

I got 1 gg4 seed left


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 1, 2016)

I think I saw on ig he dropped more off at oes like today


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 1, 2016)

I did do a quick drop but just the gg4 and I have no idea when they will show in stock. I did get a pack of old family purple and with some other excitement for got to get the difference so I think I will just get one more pack from him of some thing else and do a small seed pop to go with the ones I have popped already.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 2, 2016)

@Dr.D81 sorry to hear that bro, that whole motorcity seed shit has been shady from the beginning, u cant bullshit a bullshitter u know what I mean, no worries homie atleast now u know, they tried to hook me back in and I wouldn't do, toby from @oregoneliteseeds trest me to good man and theres not many people like that left in this crazy world we live in theses days, only thing we can do is teach our kids the right way and hope they don't turn out like ass clowns hahaha ttyl bro, keep ur head up homie


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 2, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> @Dr.D81 sorry to hear that bro, that whole motorcity seed shit has been shady from the beginning, u cant bullshit a bullshitter u know what I mean, no worries homie atleast now u know, they tried to hook me back in and I wouldn't do, toby from @oregoneliteseeds trest me to good man and theres not many people like that left in this crazy world we live in theses days, only thing we can do is teach our kids the right way and hope they don't turn out like ass clowns hahaha ttyl bro, keep ur head up homie


Yea man I appreciated the heads up so I didn't loss a whole lot but still some sorry shit. I got to say I like @oregoneliteseeds a lot. Good people and old Toby knows how to work the hustle man and that's who I want moving my gear


----------



## Friction1957 (Aug 2, 2016)

He @Dr.D81 that clone of BCK is doing great, that's a 10 gal pot she's in. Still gotta get down there again in the near future.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 2, 2016)

fricton1957 said:


> He @Dr.D81 that clone of BCK is doing great, that's a 10 gal pot she's in. Still gotta get down there again in the near future.
> 
> View attachment 3747949


Looking great buddy! She is a grower and will do you right


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 2, 2016)

This plant really impressed a visiter I had last two days and have to say it looks danker by the day

CPG3


----------



## Javadog (Aug 2, 2016)

Nice to see the Worm here. 

Hey, how is OES about discretion? 

The locals cannot be trusted here. :0)

JD


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 2, 2016)

That Cherry Pie Glue is SWEET looking.


----------



## deeproots74 (Aug 2, 2016)

bobdagrowah said:


> Doc I didnt lnow the planetary collision stretches like this she up to my chest


Damn bro looking like a center slapping down shaqs dunks


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rum Bayou day 50 12/12, one shot with flash and one without. Gotta feeling she's gonna finish up pretty as fuck in another 3 weeks or so.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 2, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Rum Bayou day 50 12/12, one shot with flash and one without. Gotta feeling she's gonna finish up pretty as fuck in another 3 weeks or so.
> View attachment 3748069 View attachment 3748071


I hope my RB's look near as good............Bravo Smidge.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 2, 2016)

bobdagrower; post: 12826836 said:


> Doc I didnt lnow the planetary collision stretches like this she up to my chest


Blueberry haze need i say more


----------



## Javadog (Aug 2, 2016)

That is giant and fat Smidge....nice for seven weeks.

Beautiful structure Doc


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## bobdagrowah (Aug 3, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3748108
> Blueberry haze need i say more



U never told me wut was in her lol


----------



## bobdagrowah (Aug 3, 2016)

Are these male plants???


----------



## supchaka (Aug 3, 2016)

bobdagrowah said:


> Are these male plants???


the first one looks like a hermie, the second is male.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 3, 2016)

bobdagrowah said:


> Are these male plants???


Both are male get em out unless u want seeds


----------



## deeproots74 (Aug 3, 2016)

bobdagrowah said:


> Are these male plants???


yep both male


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 3, 2016)

Who is carrying your seeds now @Dr.D81 ?


----------



## bobdagrowah (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks guys goin killem today, I gotta kill some clones too o well I got more comin, today is a sad day in cannabis cultivation... got 1female though so its cool


----------



## Doc's Dank Seeds (Aug 3, 2016)

@PerroVerde as of right now Oregon Elite Seeds will be getting all my seed drops in the foreseeable future


----------



## bobdagrowah (Aug 3, 2016)

She's the lone survivor the other 3 were great guys but they had to go


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 3, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Rum Bayou day 50 12/12, one shot with flash and one without. Gotta feeling she's gonna finish up pretty as fuck in another 3 weeks or so.
> View attachment 3748069 View attachment 3748071


Holy fuck, that is straight FIRE! Nice work man


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 3, 2016)

Doc, here's the RB's and Aura OG's 16 days 12/12.
This is the first group.


----------



## deeproots74 (Aug 4, 2016)

bobdagrowah said:


> Thanks guys goin killem today, I gotta kill some clones too o well I got more comin, today is a sad day in cannabis cultivation... got 1female though so its cool


Hey ones better then none...........look at the dudes that have like 4 girls and are trying a 5th time for a boy with no luck lol. I know you are not complaining but there are people who will who need to realize its a roll of the dice


----------



## bobdagrowah (Aug 4, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> Hey ones better then none...........look at the dudes that have like 4 girls and are trying a 5th time for a boy with no luck lol. I know you are not complaining but there are people who will who need
> to realize its a roll of the dice




They just gotta realize its like that sometimes but I got a few clones so if 1 of those is female ill make it a mom and shell give me plenty girls plus this 1 will let me know how fire it is lol


----------



## lio lacidem (Aug 4, 2016)

About to germinate some Bubble Party and Pitbull x Triple Purple Doja in a couple days. Keep your eyes open for a journal or two.
Thanks Doc!


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 4, 2016)

These are going into soil right now!


----------



## lio lacidem (Aug 4, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> These are going into soil right nowView attachment 3749376! View attachment 3749377


Nice sounds like there could be some fire In them too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hay guys I am processing the crop and such so bear with me. Had a bunch of BS with the whole belle isle crap yesterday as well. Looks like that went as south as it could go but knew that already


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 4, 2016)

Was just LMAO at Mike "Im kinda losing track of the days dude, that doesnt rhyme" haha


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 4, 2016)

cpg3


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 4, 2016)

Rum Bayou pre trim


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 4, 2016)

All are beautious Doc!


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice doc


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 5, 2016)

Sorry buddy, but can't stop clicking pics of this mofo! I'm a big DJ Short Blueberry fan and I am thinking this RB pheno leans heavy BM. What you say Doc?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> cpg3View attachment 3749684 View attachment 3749685 View attachment 3749686


Dammm


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 5, 2016)

I believe the proper pronunciation is DAAAAAAYYYUUUMMM! lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 5, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Sorry buddy, but can't stop clicking pics of this mofo! I'm a big DJ Short Blueberry fan and I am thinking this RB pheno leans heavy BM. What you say Doc?
> View attachment 3750408
> View attachment 3750419


I would say very much so, that looks bloody magnificent


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 5, 2016)

Looks fukn excellent Smidge!!!!!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Was just LMAO at Mike "Im kinda losing track of the days dude, that doesnt rhyme" haha


LOL, yeah, you gotta appreciate Mike's honesty.

Q: Do you know what day it is?
A: Honestly, No


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 6, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Sorry buddy, but can't stop clicking pics of this mofo! I'm a big DJ Short Blueberry fan and I am thinking this RB pheno leans heavy BM. What you say Doc?
> View attachment 3750408
> View attachment 3750419


not per say but more to the blueberry imo. I had a couple this pheno pop up on the ones I ran. I still have 4 more girls to flower from this batch.

very very nice by the way


----------



## ShyGuru (Aug 7, 2016)

Hey doc! I'm looking for something sweet tasting and mid to heavy yielding in feminized form. Do you have anything out or soon to be released that you could recommend?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 8, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Hey doc! I'm looking for something sweet tasting and mid to heavy yielding in feminized form. Do you have anything out or soon to be released that you could recommend?


rum bayou will be available again for spring. I am working on crossing the BCK to the blueberry cheese cake pheno of Bubbleberry and that should be some epic beans there


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 8, 2016)

couple shot of the Dr Who male that I am about to chop. I am using up some dudes I have around and will only be keeping three. Dr. Who, Triple Purple Doja, and Smokejumper Og for right now.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 8, 2016)

Doc, we beat the balls off the OG none came back.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 8, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Doc, we beat the balls off the OG none came back.


yea I have 10 dog kush s1 I am about to have to start watching really close


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> yea I have 10 dog kush s1 I am about to have to start watching really close


I have 10 Dog s1 seeds myself but I'm waiting to grow them out in my tent so they can be segregated
from the other plants just in case.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 8, 2016)

Lemonshine are now about 7ft tall and doing fine, I didn't bring my camera but
the look great.


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 8, 2016)

Doc! Why aren't your pic's visible?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 8, 2016)

Latest pollinations
Plemon x sour cherry male
Sour tangi, grape og, grape ape, daze, forum cookies

Hso Chem x gdp male
Tres sister

Hoverboard male
Daze

Chernobyl male
Super skunk, bear creek kush, cherry pie

Dr who male
Sour tangi, bck, rum bayou, grape og, grape ape, cherry pie, forum, white d, tres sister, socal master, bsb/cd x wr,


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 8, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> Doc! Why aren't your pic's visible?


? Dont know have not had anyone say that


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> ? Dont know have not had anyone say that


The past several pictures you have posted have a little picture frame with a red X though them.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)

Thats the server causing that....pics are there


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats the server causing that....pics are there


Ok, I wondered if that many full size pics on one page was just too much data for my phone but other pics on the other pages load.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)

Network been fuckt over here for a minute and alot of pics dont load as well.


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Network been fuckt over here for a minute and alot of pics dont load as well.


Oh ok, its not my phone at all then. Just the server taking a piss.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 9, 2016)

Hey Doc. Just saw this shit. And shit it is.....
http://kval.com/outdoors/wood-chipper-used-to-destroy-12000-marijuana-plants


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 9, 2016)

I watched the chopper fly over week before last


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 9, 2016)

Fucking morons with this compliance bullshit


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Fucking morons with this compliance bullshit


Yea bs but not worth jail over. I am looking at a partnership in Cali. Licensed and legal


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 9, 2016)

Hey doc the grape og x tpd have a pretty hard shell on them. I gave them a Lil scuff so that should do the trick. Hopefully tmw they'll be popped. Did you notice that with them or is it just me?


----------



## Doc's Dank Seeds (Aug 9, 2016)

@Eastcoasttreez I haven't popped any of those yet. I have done the triple purple rhinos and they had a hard shell so I scuffed beforehand but not sure if it really needed that. I'm cracking cp X tpd and 91 Chem X tpd tonight with my old family purple.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 9, 2016)

Sweet i just popped 4 of the old family purps with your gear.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 9, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Sweet i just popped 4 of the old family purps with your gear.


Nice! I put down old family purple, doja dog, cherry pie x tpd, and dragons blood urkle f2. I have to get the tpr, sunset sherbet x gg4, and cookies s3 put in cups tonight. Bleached them a bit with the leds

Lots and lots of purple crossed to chronic


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 10, 2016)

What's in the triple purple rhino's Doc? They sound interesting!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 10, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> What's in the triple purple rhino's Doc? They sound interesting!!


The mom is black sour bubble / Caseyband x white rhino crossed to triple purple doja ( f2 generation of Sputnik #1 x black russain)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 10, 2016)

I had tails on most all the cp x tpd and chem x tpd this morning. Had one of the ofp and no dbu f2


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> The mom is black sour bubble / Caseyband x white rhino crossed to triple purple doja ( f2 generation of Sputnik #1 x black russain)View attachment 3754201


What's Caseyband made of? I have a feeling these are going to crazy


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> The mom is black sour bubble / Caseyband x white rhino crossed to triple purple doja ( f2 generation of Sputnik #1 x black russain)View attachment 3754201


Oh wow, that sounds exquisite! Cheers Doc!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 10, 2016)

eastcoasttreez said:


> What's Caseyband made of? I have a feeling these are going to crazy


Casey jones x headband


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 10, 2016)

Sounds like some fire like the rest of your gear. Thank you for the beans can't wait to flower them in a month or 2


----------



## Durzil (Aug 10, 2016)

Nice list you got going doc. I like the 3 males you kept around they all looked good when we visited.


----------



## hippy132 (Aug 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea bs but not worth jail over. I am looking at a partnership in Cali. Licensed and legal


ith the new laws coming in is there still money to be made in California, or will the legal grows be taxed and licensed to death?


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 10, 2016)

looking at Cali's past, (notice their fuel prices), then count on them being high....and the politicians are salivating.


cof


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 11, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> looking at Cali's past, (notice their fuel prices), then count on them being high....and the politicians are salivating.
> cof


thats what im worried about if its ever legal (well not legal, regulated) here. Taxation and regulation ruining things.
Guess what I got for a freebie from the last order? Triple Purple Rhino! OES hooked it up


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 11, 2016)

Hey Doc, Aura OG at 4 weeks (wish I had a room full of these girls).


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Hey Doc, Aura OG at 4 weeks (wish I had a room full of these girls).
> View attachment 3755163 View attachment 3755164


NICE oldman60!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 11, 2016)

Looks great buddy. Glade that one straightened up but does it have that nice lemon of funk? @oldman60


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 11, 2016)

Got everything to pop but a couple of the dragons blood urkel f2 after 24 hours and they should be up tomorrow.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 11, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looks great buddy. Glade that one straightened up but does it have that nice lemon of funk? @oldman60


Hell yea! smells like lemon and incense and hash. 
This one never hermed on me only one out of four threw balls. I'd say its a 
lock on Aura hope you still have the genetics.


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 12, 2016)

Doc, I know your busy man but check your email and get back at me real quick. Im stuck in neutral until I hear from you!


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 12, 2016)

Anyone pop them gg4 FEMS yet I got 2 about 2 wks old n just popped some more yesterday to germ . also I know I asked before but I forget all these diff genetics rum bayou and aura Og they from your guess who , planetary collision packs? Mind telling me the possible genetics from each pack


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 12, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> Doc, I know your busy man but check your email and get back at me real quick. Im stuck in neutral until I hear from you!


I will get right on that. Sorry for any delay it has been trim time around here.


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 12, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I will get right on that. Sorry for any delay it has been trim time around here.


I know how that is, just harvested last week. Pulled just over 18oz off one 3.5' x 4' plant. Primo smoke. Very potent, very fruity, great taste, and very smooth.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 12, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Anyone pop them gg4 FEMS yet I got 2 about 2 wks old n just popped some more yesterday to germ . also I know I asked before but I forget all these diff genetics rum bayou and aura Og they from your guess who , planetary collision packs? Mind telling me the possible genetics from each pack


Swamp wrecked - purple wreck x og kush

Rum Bayou - swamp wrecked x blue moonshine

Aura og - sfv og x karma og

P. G. A. - BMS x goji og f2

Swamper og - swamp wrecked x karma og

Cherry pie glue - gg4 x cherry pie

Planetary collision - nibiru ( blueberry haze x spacebomb) open pollinated by 12 males

Guess who - mixed seeds

Bubble party - berrybubble ( blueberry haze x bubble&squeak) open pollinated


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 12, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> I know how that is, just harvested last week. Pulled just over 18oz off one 3.5' x 4' plant. Primo smoke. Very potent, very fruity, great taste, and very smooth.


My email is being a pain but the tube you can't read should have 3 beans and that is some replacement gg4 s1


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> My email is being a pain but the tube you can't read should have 3 beans and that is some replacement gg4 s1


Well thanks for that, I didn't expect that. The other two are c64, and shit I can't remember the other one at the moment.


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 13, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> Well thanks for that, I didn't expect that. The other two are c64, and shit I can't remember the other one at the moment.


I just noticed that it's not C64, its GG4. Lol. My fault. What is the TPR?


----------



## Krippled (Aug 13, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> I just noticed that it's not C64, its GG4. Lol. My fault. What is the TPR?


Triple Purple Rhino


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 13, 2016)

Krippled said:


> Triple Purple Rhino


Holy shit, thats cool! Those are regs right? The Bubble Party are regs too correct?


----------



## lio lacidem (Aug 13, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> Holy shit, thats cool! Those are regs right? The Bubble Party are regs too correct?


Yes the bubble party are regs about to pop some In the next few days


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 13, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> Yes the bubble party are regs about to pop some In the next few days


Are you going to do any kind of a journal or anything I can follow the progress on your BP?


----------



## lio lacidem (Aug 13, 2016)

Yes im gonna do a journal with bubble party and Pitbull x Triple Purple doja.


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 13, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> Yes im gonna do a journal with bubble party and Pitbull x Triple Purple doja.


Ok, cool. Soil or hydro?


----------



## lio lacidem (Aug 13, 2016)

I do soil organic water only with occasional tea for a boost


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 14, 2016)

Should be some rocking plants show up in both the planetary collision and the bubble party. Took some pics I am about to start sorting through


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 14, 2016)

double doja dog
 urkle x dragonsblood f3 f2 old family purple

triple purple rhino


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 14, 2016)

Rum Bayou day 63 since flip plus a view of my current run.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 14, 2016)

Looking good there!


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 14, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Rum Bayou day 63 since flip plus a view of my current run.
> View attachment 3757170 View attachment 3757171 View attachment 3757172 View attachment 3757173


What that Rum Bayou smell like fam? I can't wait to grab me some Doc D gear..


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 14, 2016)

It's a real subtle floral smell, kinda grapey maybe. It's pretty typical of most blueberry plants I've grown and she's leaning pretty heavy that way to me. When you mash a few trichomes she's a little more pungent. Getting louder daily. The bitch is absolutely covered in trichs to the point the sugar leaves have that hairy look to them like some of that old 70s raised wallpaper had lol. Cool colors too, the hps lighting kinda whacks that out. She's the densest mofo in my garden and getting heavier by the day. I sampled a quick dried bud last week and it fucked me up pretty good, so another week or two, a dry and a short cure should be pretty damn potent.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 14, 2016)

Btw, she's kicking out new foxtails daily and there's a shitload of cloudy trichs already, less clear ones and no amber I can find.

Wish I could capture some macros of the trichs on my purple killing fields. I'm either seeing reflections of purple or its cloudy trichs turn purple. Crazy.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 14, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Rum Bayou day 63 since flip plus a view of my current run.
> View attachment 3757170 View attachment 3757171 View attachment 3757172 View attachment 3757173


Everything looks great smidge


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 14, 2016)

On the other hand, while my pheno is subtle in the aroma dept, I reckon @northeastmarco has some loud ass phenos, even in veg.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 14, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> What that Rum Bayou smell like fam? I can't wait to grab me some Doc D gear..


I only had two beans, one male and one female and I fucked up the male pollen collecting but that's for another post. I got one pheno and look at her. Tells me there should be some real winners in every 10 pack or however Doc packs his regs.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 14, 2016)

double purple pie smokejumper og male
red thunder male


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 14, 2016)

sour tangi x dr who


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 14, 2016)

franks gift  Charlottes web


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 14, 2016)

@Dr.D81 check out the spiraling Bodhi Synergy
 
And this Garlic Bud 98 x Vortex male from @Mason Jar 92705


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @Dr.D81 check out the spiraling Bodhi Synergy
> View attachment 3757645
> And this Garlic Bud 98 x Vortex male from @Mason Jar 92705
> View attachment 3757646


I like that male buddy! yea I have been digging the corkscrew triploid ghost og x lemon cookies male I have


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I like that male buddy


Thanks yeah he is a handsome devil.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I like that male buddy! yea I have been digging the corkscrew triploid ghost og x lemon cookies male I have


I think the Synergy is Pinequeen x Appalachia. Supposed to be a solid one. Will see. Definitely looks nice, good structure

Edit: cool site www.cannabisreports.com/strain-reports/bodhi-seeds/synergy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I think the Synergy is Pinequeen x Appalachia. Supposed to be a solid one. Will see. Definitely looks nice, good structure
> 
> Edit: cool site www.cannabisreports.com/strain-reports/bodhi-seeds/synergy


that appy male was legit


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 14, 2016)

Looks like Ed Rosenthal will be growing some Triple purple rhino and Planetary Collision! toby give them to him today and when I said something about them he said " no bro he is going to grow them" I hope they turn out extra fire for him. It could open some big doors if he loves them I would think


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 14, 2016)

Doc, do you have any pictures of GG #4 in full bloom near harvest? Or does anyone else have any pics of GG #4 in the last few weeks of flower from Doc's seeds? No reason in particular, just would like to see what I have to look forward too.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looks like Ed Rosenthal will be growing some Triple purple rhino and Planetary Collision! toby give them to him today and when I said something about them he said " no bro he is going to grow them" I hope they turn out extra fire for him. It could open some big doors if he loves them I would think


Cool as all get out Doc, thumbs up!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 14, 2016)

chronicals77I :post: 12868593 said:


> Doc, do you have any pictures of GG #4 in full bloom near harvest? Or does anyone else have any pics of GG #4 in the last few weeks of flower from Doc's seeds? No reason in particular, just would like to see what I have to look forward too.


Yea it has been and i will get them for you


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea it has been and i will get them for you


Ok, take your time. Thnx!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 14, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> Ok, take your time. Thnx!


I should have something back from the guys tomorrow


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I should have something back from the guys tomorrow


Sounds good Dr. Appreciate it!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 15, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> Doc, do you have any pictures of GG #4 in full bloom near harvest? Or does anyone else have any pics of GG #4 in the last few weeks of flower from Doc's seeds? No reason in particular, just would like to see what I have to look forward too.


There is a few threads with pics of GG4 in them here and all over other forums but the seeds from GG4 are s1 and there are pics of different s1 phenos too so they should give you an idea what to expect. Just in case you don't know s1 seeds will not be an exact copy of the mom you will have some very close and some way different.


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> There is a few threads with pics of GG4 in them here and all over other forums but the seeds from GG4 are s1 and there are pics of different s1 phenos too so they should give you an idea what to expect. Just in case you don't know s1 seeds will not be an exact copy of the mom you will have some very close and some way different.


Only a clone is an exact copy, I know there will be various pheno's from any seed. I just wanted to see a pic of Doc's GG #4 because thats where my seeds came from. I've seen pictures of other peoples GG #4. Extremely crystalized.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2016)

Week two in the ghouse for crop three and boy they are growing


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Week two in the ghouse for crop three and boy they are growing View attachment 3758326


Looking great as always Doc. 
Later tonight I'll get a lights out shot of a RB that is soooooo frosty, even more than the OG!
Congrats again on the Rosenthal grow........WOW!


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 15, 2016)

Doc you take some beautiful pictures bro what kind of camera are using? And that's pretty cool to have ed Rosenthal growing your gear check that off the bucket list lol


----------



## Javadog (Aug 15, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> It's a real subtle floral smell, kinda grapey maybe. It's pretty typical of most blueberry plants I've grown and she's leaning pretty heavy that way to me. When you mash a few trichomes she's a little more pungent. Getting louder daily. The bitch is absolutely covered in trichs to the point the sugar leaves have that hairy look to them like some of that old 70s raised wallpaper had lol. Cool colors too, the hps lighting kinda whacks that out. She's the densest mofo in my garden and getting heavier by the day. I sampled a quick dried bud last week and it fucked me up pretty good, so another week or two, a dry and a short cure should be pretty damn potent.


"some of that old 70s raised wallpaper" == Witnessed!

Pulling for you Doc! You are rocking it.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2016)

@Eastcoasttreez Nikon D7000

@Javadog thanks and you rock buddy

our flimish giant

our new male full blood New Zealand @Durzil hooked it up with when he got his parents.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2016)

Woody og
I have plans for fems of this crossed to the hells og and maybe the master kush


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 16, 2016)

Can someone please remind me of the crosses/linage of Bubble Party and Triple Purple Rhino? I can't seem to find it. Thanks!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

Page 53. Probably do a search for Triple Purple Rhino and get it.....

Swamp wrecked - purple wreck x og kush

Rum Bayou - swamp wrecked x blue moonshine

Aura og - sfv og x karma og

P. G. A. - BMS x goji og f2

Swamper og - swamp wrecked x karma og

Cherry pie glue - gg4 x cherry pie

Planetary collision - nibiru ( blueberry haze x spacebomb) open pollinated by 12 males

Guess who - mixed seeds

Bubble party - berrybubble ( blueberry haze x bubble&squeak) open pollinated


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

triple purple rhino ( bsb / cb x wr x dpd f2 )


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

with a search...The mom is black sour bubble / Caseyband x white rhino crossed to triple purple doja ( f2 generation of Sputnik #1 x black russain)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

All you have to do is use the search box and put Doc's name in....or whatever/whoever you are looking for


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks for that! Its takes my phone forever to load these pages because of all the full size images. I got tired of trying to load and scroll, lol. Appreciate it!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> Thanks for that! Its takes my phone forever to load these pages because of all the full size images. I got tired of trying to load and scroll, lol. Appreciate it!


No worries I know it can be a bitch from the phone, I didnt know if you knew about the search function


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> No worries I know it can be a bitch from the phone, I didnt know if you knew about the search function


I do but it keeps coming up with no results. Probably compatibility issue between phone and forum format. Its a smartphone but its out dated. I have got to get a new one! And a camera like Doc has, maybe he'll buy me one for Christmas? Lol! Doc, Nikons all around? Jk


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 16, 2016)

Good morning Doc here's the RB @ 15 days 12/12, frosty little monster.
Please excuse the mild nute burn I wanted to push her a little.
She's going to be a crowd pleaser


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Good morning Doc here's the RB @ 15 days 12/12, frosty little monster.
> Please excuse the mild nute burn I wanted to push her a little.
> She's going to be a crowd pleaser
> 
> ...


Very nice oldman60


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Very nice oldman60


Thanks Vnsmkr, she's the first RB grow and I'm real pleased with her performance.


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 16, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Good morning Doc here's the RB @ 15 days 12/12, frosty little monster.
> Please excuse the mild nute burn I wanted to push her a little.
> She's going to be a crowd pleaser
> 
> ...


Can I ask why your pushing so hard the first two weeks of flower? Are you trying to encourage more stretch to increase bud sites? You would normally start pushing nutes a few weeks before finish, correct? I grow true hydro, its a bit different. Forgive my ignorance.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

No, the food gets pushed early....Shit the last 2 weeks of flower are the least of the food


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 16, 2016)

My bad, I thought maybe he was pushing boosters and such. My plants get high feed all through veg and bloom and I pk boost for two weeks before a week flush. I run high ppm.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

I bet he will comment in a minute. 

I'm in rols (recycled soil, ewc, compost, promix) and mine only get water, water+aloe, water+coconut water, water+bs molasses


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 16, 2016)

Oh wow, mine get Amour Si(Silica), CaliMagic, Floragrow, Floramicro, Florabloom, Florablend, Kool Bloom Liquid, Floralicious Plus, Rapid Start, Diamond Nectar, FloraNectar, Kool Bloom Dry, and Hydroguard. I use RO water, ph 5.8. My plants have so many trichomes they look like glass, I just need a good damn camera to get clear close up pictures. This last harvest was 18oz, 1 plant. I only grow one at a time because one plant takes up my whole tent and 1-2lbs per plant ever 8-10 weeks lasts us between harvests and plenty to share. Always super potent. Every person thats ever had my stuff says its the best they've ever had, no matter thier age. I have to take one toke every couple/three hours or its too much for me. Alot of people say hydro has no affect on potentcy but that has not been my experience at all. My plants love what I do for them and they reward me very well.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 16, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> Can I ask why your pushing so hard the first two weeks of flower? Are you trying to encourage more stretch to increase bud sites? You would normally start pushing nutes a few weeks before finish, correct? I grow true hydro, its a bit different. Forgive my ignorance.


I push nutes as soon as they go into the flower room the first week before bud set to build the root 
system and yes they do stretch but it's primarily for the roots and I don't use boosters.


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 16, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I push nutes as soon as they go into the flower room the first week before bud set to build the root
> system and yes they do stretch but it's primarily for the roots and I don't use boosters.


Now see I do things a little different. I build my root system from week one veg through week two 12/12, so 4-5 weeks root building depending on how many weeks I veg. Rarely more than 3w veg. This way my plants have a massive root system and everything already stored by the time flowers kick in. I feed 1500-2500ppms depending on strain. Again, this is hydro though. None of the plants I grew in soil mixes can even compete with my hydro products. I <3 Hydro! lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> None of the plants I grew in soil mixes can even compete with my hydro products.


You werent doing it right then....


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You werent doing it right then....


Not really. Growth rates in soil dont compare very well to hydro. If he is talking rate of growth and veg times, it doesn't matter how right he was doing it. 

We all have our preferences, his way is no less right than yours.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Not really. Growth rates in soil dont compare very well to hydro. If he is talking rate of growth and veg times, it doesn't matter how right he was doing it.
> 
> We all have our preferences, his way is no less right than yours.


Dont take it the wrong way...I wasnt saying my way was right.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

Less is more


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 16, 2016)

I sure hope I was doing it right, I been growing plants for 23 years. For me, in my experience of hydro compared to soil veg rates are faster, bloom is faster, more explosive growth in roots and vegitation, stronger thicker plants, higher yield, way more and bigger trichomes, and atleast 1.5x potency. If not double. By the time my plants are flipped the 5 gallon bucket is completely full of bright white roots. Im not talking a round rootball either, im saying the roots take up every square inch of the inside of the bucket in a few weeks time. GH's Rapid Start is amazing. Actually the entire GH line is amazing. Thats all I use appart from Hydroguard by Botanicare. I'll post a pic in a minute. Im not saying everyone should switch but I am saying anyone that grows indoors thats never tried true hydro should try it without taking any shortcuts or repurposing nutrients. I personally dont understand why everyone isnt growing hydro, for me its night and day. I use GH Floraseries entire line and follow the GH Expert Recycling Chart and my tent is dialed in perfectly and im growing the best product ive ever grown in my life. I think when most try hydro they mix up product lines, they use those products every way except whats recommended, there temps and humidity maybe is off, and possibly dont keep ph optimal. I think for a few its maybe too hard also. Not anyone here, just speaking in general.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm growing for med patients and use nutes that have no salts or residuals
taking care of my patients comes first and foremost that's why I grow the way I do.
It is a different structure but the results speak for themselves.
I don't get to biggest but it works for them.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm sure most of us in these threads know that hydro is much faster growth than soil. So it's no point in trying to even compare growth rates. If I could I probably would run a hydro setup for the whole space cus of the fast rate and yields are better but I think flavor IMHO is best is soil. And depending on what nutes is used like old an said not everyone wants to smoke buds from synthetic nutes. Nothing again GH nutes but ever since Monsanto bought them I wouldn't be so quick to used them. Everyone doesn't have the time to run hydro so soil is easier and forgiving. Mess up with hydro and not so much but it's many factors to why someone doesn't grow hydro but I'm pretty sure it doesn't double potency. If that was the case these cultivars that test regularly in the high 20s would be more than that and it's not too many cultivars that's tested 30s. It's all about giving the plants what it needs to produce lovely flowers. Combination of many things. Hydro isnt the god way to grow tho I grow that way too but prefer my organic soil over it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I'm growing for med patients and use nutes that have no salts or residuals
> taking care of my patients comes first and foremost that's why I grow the way I do.
> It is a different structure but the results speak for themselves.
> I don't get to biggest but it works for them.


I am also leaning towards where oldman60 is coming from. I didnt mean to say you dont know what you are doing chronicals77 only that you can get very good results in soil, maybe not as fast, but the quality is definitely there


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 16, 2016)

I think without question you get a more complex and rich flavor when grown in soil as compared to hydro. Each medium has its advantages and disadvantages but ultimately it is about the individual grower doing what works best for them to produce the desired result. I run dwc because for me it maximizes yield for my space with a barely noticeable dip in flavor. But I grow for me, not cancer patients already dealing with chemo poisoning their bodies. 

I'd like to do some organic supersoil, water only runs but I can never justify it with the space I have, so it will have wait until I can get more space.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

I hear you @BigLittlejohn , but why just think along the lines of if you are growing for only you, you dont require clean meds? Im not knocking anything because I just dont do that and I too have grown synthetically, but why does it matter whether one is on chemo or not? Poison is poison is it not?


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 16, 2016)

Hey guys we've hijacked Doc's page long enough, lets get back to business which
is Doc's Dank Seeds.


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 16, 2016)

It doesn't bother me that GH was bought out because it is an indirect ownership and the products are not and have not been changed in any way. The only difference is whos pockets the profit goes in. They arent changing anything. GH is still the high quallity advanced nutrient system it has always been. Synthetics come from the same organic sources as any other high quality nutrients. Its not like synthetics are a bad evil chemical that wreak havok everywhere it goes. There are salts in ALL nutrients, especially "fertilizers". Fertilizers and nutrients are different. Salts are just higher in others and thats why its recommended to flush GH between each nute change. Aa long as instructions are followed and products used correctly theres no difference in mineral content in finished products from organic to synthetic. I wish people wouldnt freak out when someone mentions synthetics and make them out to be bad. Me personally, and this is just my opinion but I believe if you grow two clones of the same strain and grow one true hydro to the letter and the other in whatever soil with whatever nutrients the hydro will dominate the soil grown in every aspect. Thats just been my experience and I have to believe it because its my reality and anyone thats had my herbs says the same thing. Everyone, young and weathered. lol. Im hoping to enter my buds in the Cannabis Cup in the near future.

I also grow for patients, my other half is my main and most important patient. She has MS, a Brain Tumor, and now an inidentified growth on her kidney. She has to have a biopsy done on it. Shes rotting away from prescription meds so thats one reason I grow a few very potent strains every so often so she has a variety from high cbd/low thc to high thc for pain. When she uses the stronger stuff she only needs one toke and she doesnt need the pain killers. It also helps her eat. She gets a 5 hour iv treatment once a month and it makes her very sick. If I didnt think my product was very clean and high quality I would not give it to her. She vapes, and I make concentrates for eatting and smoking. I need CW but I cannot afford a $500 plane ticket to go buy it and mail it to myself. Doc, what would it take to get you to make some CW seeds?


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 16, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Hey guys we've hijacked Doc's page long enough, lets get back to business which
> is Doc's Dank Seeds.


I agree, sorry Doc!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I hear you @BigLittlejohn , but why just think along the lines of if you are growing for only you, you dont require clean meds? Im not knocking anything because I just dont do that and I too have grown synthetically, but why does it matter whether one is on chemo or not? Poison is poison is it not?


I'm sure Doc doesn't mind some discussion. For me, I feel good that flush takes care of any concerns I have with the nutes I am using. Efficient use of my space while producing enough so that I never go without while covering my costs is pretty much my #1 in this hobby of ours.


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 16, 2016)

Hy Netics said:


> Synthetics pollute ground soil, ground water and the run off destroys ecosystems. Look up the Salton Sea. Its the largest lake in California. 35 miles long and 15 miles wide. Once a popular vacation spot. In the 1950's and 60's. Even the Rat Pack vacationed there. Over 4500 species of birds and fish once lived there. There's dead mutated fish all along the shore line. All the pollution was caused by run off from local farms using synthetics and chemicals. Now they're spending millions to restore it.
> 
> http://www.water.ca.gov/saltonsea/
> 
> ...


Yeah that sucks terribly but I believe pesticides ect were to blame for that. Not high quality nutrients. The plants absorb minerals, they dont absorb the acids ect used to correct ph. I believe in GH and I know if there products were that harmful they wouldnt have been in business since 1938. There are harmful fertilizers but you have to research and know what your buying and where it comes from. GH comes from the highest quality organic minerals. Its not Robocop my friend, its organic minerals that are biologically refined, cleaned for sterility, and concentrated for usability.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 16, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> I sure hope I was doing it right, I been growing plants for 23 years. For me, in my experience of hydro compared to soil veg rates are faster, bloom is faster, more explosive growth in roots and vegitation, stronger thicker plants, higher yield, way more and bigger trichomes, and atleast 1.5x potency. If not double. By the time my plants are flipped the 5 gallon bucket is completely full of bright white roots. Im not talking a round rootball either, im saying the roots take up every square inch of the inside of the bucket in a few weeks time. GH's Rapid Start is amazing. Actually the entire GH line is amazing. Thats all I use appart from Hydroguard by Botanicare. I'll post a pic in a minute. Im not saying everyone should switch but I am saying anyone that grows indoors thats never tried true hydro should try it without taking any shortcuts or repurposing nutrients. I personally dont understand why everyone isnt growing hydro, for me its night and day. I use GH Floraseries entire line and follow the GH Expert Recycling Chart and my tent is dialed in perfectly and im growing the best product ive ever grown in my life. I think when most try hydro they mix up product lines, they use those products every way except whats recommended, there temps and humidity maybe is off, and possibly dont keep ph optimal. I think for a few its maybe too hard also. Not anyone here, just speaking in general.


Tap or ro?


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 16, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Tap or ro?


RO restructured.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

Anyone got any recent flower shots?


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 16, 2016)

Hy Netics said:


> Pesticides and synthetic / chemical nutrients have the same harmful ingredients. It's the same thing.
> 
> I suggest you contact your state dept of agriculture and see what's in those bottles. Most companies lie or don't disclose everything to the public.
> 
> ...


Its obvious theres no convincing you but not all synthetic nutrients are created equal. I know a lot about GH and I stand behind them. I cannot speak for all brands but Blue Planet is another thats trustworthy and excellent. Its the ones that keep thier ingredients and methods a secret are the untrustworthy ones such as Advanced Nutrients. You couldnt give me that shit!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 16, 2016)

holy shit I go visit my boy @Durzil and now I have two pages to catch up after I water
double purple pie is going to be fire!

old family purple I will be pulling my best cut and crossing it to my buddy's DMT from rm3 forum cut of grimace he is sending me with a cut of my Swamp Wrecked #7 I need to to make more rum bayou. will be old family purple x grimace = family feud


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hy Netics said:


> From the book teaming with microbes
> 
> View attachment 3759300


I dont use fertilizer. Fertilizers require biological break down by soil microbes. Quality hydro nutrients such as GH are immediately available to the plant. Fertilizers and nutrients are two different things although there are nutrients IN fertilizers. Raw organics such as blood and bone meals are fertilizers which also require micobial break down and raw organics can take up to 6 months for many of the minerals in them to become available to the plant. By that time the crop is being chopped so the plant never gets everything it should have. The way I grow, my plants get everything I put in the solution including high amounts of disolved oxygen. I also use bennifical bacteria which makes the nutes available even faster. No one is being poisoned by hydro growing. If this was the case the U.S.D.A. wouldnt allow hydro fruits and vegetables to be sold in stores. Im not holding anyone against thier will and forcing them to grow with my methods but hydro is more superior than any other way ive grown which is why I will always grow hydroponic.


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hey Doc, do you have any idea what percentage of hermies could be expected from S1's?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2016)

I am sitting here waiting to water again and I see there is a bit of a fuss about grow style and not necessarily the place but......

I currently grow everything in living soil and would prefer to stay that way. This winter though I will be running something you guys have not seen me do and that is a mostly mono crop garden. I have 30 woody og , 20 cherry pie and 20 gg4 cloning now I will be using. One 2k tray will be the woody and the cp and gg4 will split the other tray a light each. They. Will be main lined and srog grown in pure perlite on GH Flora and micro with co2. I did not put this up to get grow advice it is just to show there are multiple ways to do it and they all work and have there particular benefits


No arguing please


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am sitting here waiting to water again and I see there is a bit of a fuss about grow style and not necessarily the place but......
> 
> I currently grow everything in living soil and would prefer to stay that way. This winter though I will be running something you guys have not seen me do and that is mono crop a garden. I have 30 woody og , 20 cherry pie and 20 gg4 cloning now I will be using. One 2k tray will be the woody and the cp and gg4 will split the other tray a light each. They. Will be main lined and srog grown in pure perlite on GH Flora and macro with co2. I did not put this up to get grow advice it is just to show there are multiple ways to do it and they all work and have there particular benefits
> 
> ...


Thats right, for me personally hydro is king. I love everything about it. Again im not forcing anyone to do anything, I dont argue anymore because theres no point, ive tried to end the discussion twice. No one will ever change my mind about hydro and I do not believe for a minute anyone is going to die or become drastically ill from it. Some of the smartest minds in cannabis cultivation only grow hydro such as former N.A.S.A. Botanist Dale Chamberland.


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 17, 2016)

No misinformation, just your opinions and prefrences. Because you choose not to grow the way I do doesnt mean im doing it wrong. The results I get theres no way im doing anything wrong. I just grow hydroponically and you dont like it but thats ok.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

Do you know what a coon dog is? A fucking RACCOON HUNTING DOG


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

Only people who havent a fucking clue would read something into that.....So if the shoe fits, have a nice day


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 17, 2016)

People that hunt coons collect the dick bones (Arkansas toothpics). And a coonass is a Cajun person.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 17, 2016)

Me and doc from the same areas. The word "Coon" isn't derogatory at all. They call themselves Coon asses!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 17, 2016)

Doc is my bro and it never crossed my mind that he was trying to be offensive to me or any other blacks. 

I will say this tho depending on the person and who it is and how they were raised the coon meaning can be offensive so I see WORF said something but I know Doc and I know he isn't trying to be offensive so it's all how the person takes the word. 

Shorline and Vnsmkr is right too several meanings so like I said it's all how you perceive the word. I don't think nobody should fault WORF for feeling the way he does cus it's his opinion and no matter what anyone wants to say it's def a term used to call blacks a name but I know Doc isn't being offensive and def not racist or he wouldn't have been good to me


----------



## led2076 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hy Netics said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coonhound
> 
> http://dogtime.com/dog-breeds/black-and-tan-coonhound#/slide/1
> 
> ...


blood hounds also hunted white escaped convicts as well.
wish others really would be as honest


----------



## genuity (Aug 17, 2016)

It would suck to get this thread shut down....so just drop it.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 17, 2016)

It never crossed my mind that Doc was trying offensive one bit but I think if he knew Doc like we did I don't think that thought would've come into play. I know racism exists the USA was built on it but I'm so over it and tired of hearing about it. It will always exist everywhere not just USA but the person I am I could care less about words and they're implied meanings it's too much other stuff that's important to be worried about. Doc is good people all the way and it's way too early for this kinda stuff anyways. I think since you felt some type of way about it a pm would've been better but that's just my opinion and I'm saying nothing else.


----------



## WORF (Aug 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It never crossed my mind that Doc was trying offensive one bit but I think if he knew Doc like we did I don't think that thought would've come into play. I know racism exists the USA was built on it but I'm so over it and tired of hearing about it. It will always exist everywhere not just USA but the person I am I could care less about words and they're implied meanings it's too much other stuff that's important to be worried about. Doc is good people all the way and it's way too early for this kinda stuff anyways. I think since you felt some type of way about it a pm would've been better but that's just my opinion and I'm saying nothing else.


. I apologize to doc and whom ever I had words with in the past post. I have seen and experienced ... Still really a lot of bigotry some of you live in areas where it's not in your face very well hidden some of us have not. I never called doc a racist I do not know him on a personal level . plus I felt this is something I had to address in the town square not behind closed doors that's not my style ...nspecta changed spooky even he said it was to much similarity. I get its not about that ... Its about racoon's yes! For you but for a lot of us coon and then coon dog thats a little much. 

BUT REMEMBER THIS IS MY PERSONAL
OPPINION

Ps I'm a troll now ............................ ..


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 17, 2016)

Smh


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @ruby fruit @TWS @757growin have a look at this shat ^


I cant see these posts...but my head hurts without even reading them


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 17, 2016)

WORF said:


> . I apologize to doc and whom ever I had words with in the past post. I have seen and experienced ... Still really a lot of bigotry some of you live in areas where it's not in your face very well hidden some of us have not. I never called doc a racist I do not know him on a personal level . plus I felt this is something I had to address in the town square not behind closed doors that's not my style ...nspecta changed spooky even he said it was to much similarity. I get its not about that ... Its about racoon's yes! For you but for a lot of us coon and then coon dog thats a little much.
> 
> BUT REMEMBER THIS IS MY PERSONAL
> OPPINION
> ...


I know you didn't call a Doc racist or anything and believe me I understand where you coming from cus I'm from Mississipi and I still live in a southern Bible Belt state so I know all about what's going and if you didn't notice I said I'm black. I understand where you coming from tho it's just the way you said it I think what set most off saying he doesn't have class like he did it on purpose and it prolly never crossed his mind that he may offend some blacks that may want to but his gear. Knowing him I'm sure he will prolly change it just cus of the commotion of this and I know he doesn't want that tag of trying to offend anyone. I don't see you as no troll


----------



## RM3 (Aug 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Anyone got any recent flower shots?


Doc's Bear Creek Kush week 4 
.


----------



## Krippled (Aug 17, 2016)

Somebody already put a 1 star review yesterday on OES because of the strain name.....


----------



## althor (Aug 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Doc is my bro and it never crossed my mind that he was trying to be offensive to me or any other blacks.
> 
> I will say this tho depending on the person and who it is and how they were raised the coon meaning can be offensive so I see WORF said something but I know Doc and I know he isn't trying to be offensive so it's all how the person takes the word.
> 
> Shorline and Vnsmkr is right too several meanings so like I said it's all how you perceive the word. I don't think nobody should fault WORF for feeling the way he does cus it's his opinion and no matter what anyone wants to say it's def a term used to call blacks a name but I know Doc isn't being offensive and def not racist or he wouldn't have been good to me


 This is why an IDIOT like Trump is still around. People are so sick of walking on egg-shells and how the most innocent of words or phrases can be twisted to turn it into something completely different from the meaning originally intended. I think most of the world are at a point where they want everyone to grow up and quit taking every single thing so damned personal.


----------



## genuity (Aug 17, 2016)

State fair corn dogs is the shit......mmmmmm


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2016)

Coon Dog = 2010 dog kush x 98 Blue Moonshine


I have to say this really blows my mind that in 2016 and an election year no less that this is what we as a society choose to argue over. @WORF yo man I mean no offence all I thought was dog and moonshine and bam you get coondog. for the record that shit is no joke a puppy from a champion will hit you for like 5k and a trained one can get stupid high. Oh and blacks love to coon hunt too man it has nothing at all to do with the color of anyone's skin. I my self am mostly German, French and Indian but my last name is British and we can track our family back to 6 brothers that came here together. There even is a national family reunion. My brother in law is Mexican and one of the finest men I have ever known. The dude my sister was with before him was white and a fucking waist of oxygen same as the Mexican cat before him. I wouldn't piss on ether of them if they were on fire but there again it has nothing to do with the color of there skin. I am an outlaw from outside Memphis, grew up in Atlanta, when around the world back to the ATL. then after two bad years of meth addiction I hit bottom got clean 6 months later moved to Louisiana. the only times I really felt racism was in Kosovo and LA. when we were on our way out here my family came out from ATL and saw us off same time as Mardi Gras. After taking my niece and nephew to a parade john came to me a said in his whole life that was the first time he felt racism. racism is based on stupidity and is ugly, but now days if I dislike a person of any other ethnicity then it oh will your just racist. No I just don't fuck like some people get over it everyone. anyway I am high and rambling but point is I have been in hoods my black friends wont go to. I have never had a problem one because I treat people with the respect the disserve till you don't disserve it then well fuck you. I don't talk all slang I just am who I am and that has all was gotten me by just fine. Really though all over a name of a strain that only has like 4 packs left not in collections already and will not be remade


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2016)

oh and for the record many of my ancestors were slaves too as well as the enslavers so please don't ever pull that card out on me or you will get me banned. people did bad shit its over get over it and lets focus on the future


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2016)

now then I have about 6,000,000,000 shoots to cut of my plants so later


----------



## TimeToBurn (Aug 17, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Me and doc from the same areas. The word "Coon" isn't derogatory at all. They call themselves Coon asses!!


RCA!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Coon Dog = 2010 dog kush x 98 Blue Moonshine
> 
> 
> I have to say this really blows my mind that in 2016 and an election year no less that this is what we as a society choose to argue over. @WORF yo man I mean no offence all I thought was dog and moonshine and bam you get coondog. for the record that shit is no joke a puppy from a champion will hit you for like 5k and a trained one can get stupid high. Oh and blacks love to coon hunt too man it has nothing at all to do with the color of anyone's skin. I my self am mostly German, French and Indian but my last name is British and we can track our family back to 6 brothers that came here together. There even is a national family reunion. My brother in law is Mexican and one of the finest men I have ever known. The dude my sister was with before him was white and a fucking waist of oxygen say as the Mexican cat before him. I wouldn't piss on ether of them if they were on fire but there again it has nothing to do with the color of there skin. I am an outlaw from outside Memphis, grew up in Atlanta, when around the world back to the ATL. then after two bad years of meth addiction I hit bottom got clean 6 months later moved to Louisiana. the only times I really felt racism was in Kosovo and LA. when we were on our way out here my family came out from ATL and saw us off same time as Mardi Gras. After taking my niece and nephew to a parade john came to me a said in his whole life that was the first time he felt racism. racism is based on stupidity and is ugly, but now days if I dislike a person of any other ethnicity then it oh will your just racist. No I just don't fuck like some people get over it everyone. anyway I am high and rambling but point is I have been in hoods my black friends wont go to. I have never had a problem one because I treat people with the respect the disserve till you don't disserve it then well fuck you. I don't talk all slang I just am who I am and that has all was gotten me by just fine. Really though all over a name of a strain that only has like 4 packs left not in collections already and will not be remade


You tryna tell me all this BS is over the name of a strain of cannabis.....I mean really.....well now me being an ex-crackhead I have a slight problem with the name "Green Crack" but I don't think I ever showed my ass about it....I choose to call it by it's original name "Green Goblin"


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> You tryna tell me all this BS is over the name of a strain of cannabis.....I mean really.....well now me being an ex-crackhead I have a slight problem with the name "Green Crack" but I don't think I ever showed my ass about it....I choose to call it by it's original name "Green Goblin"


that's pretty cool I would have stuck with green goblin.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> RCA!!



for those not from lousyana
Cajun = people of French decent come to south LA after being kicked out of Québec

creole = mix of French , Indian, and black

coon ass = a person of French decent not Cajun or creole

I fall in to the coon ass as my grandfather was french


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 17, 2016)

Krippled said:


> Somebody already put a 1 star review yesterday on OES because of the strain name.....


Reviews like this are pointless and should be removed *from oes imo


----------



## RM3 (Aug 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Coon Dog = 2010 dog kush x 98 Blue Moonshine
> 
> 
> I have to say this really blows my mind that in 2016 and an election year no less that this is what we as a society choose to argue over. @WORF yo man I mean no offence all I thought was dog and moonshine and bam you get coondog. for the record that shit is no joke a puppy from a champion will hit you for like 5k and a trained one can get stupid high. Oh and blacks love to coon hunt too man it has nothing at all to do with the color of anyone's skin. I my self am mostly German, French and Indian but my last name is British and we can track our family back to 6 brothers that came here together. There even is a national family reunion. My brother in law is Mexican and one of the finest men I have ever known. The dude my sister was with before him was white and a fucking waist of oxygen say as the Mexican cat before him. I wouldn't piss on ether of them if they were on fire but there again it has nothing to do with the color of there skin. I am an outlaw from outside Memphis, grew up in Atlanta, when around the world back to the ATL. then after two bad years of meth addiction I hit bottom got clean 6 months later moved to Louisiana. the only times I really felt racism was in Kosovo and LA. when we were on our way out here my family came out from ATL and saw us off same time as Mardi Gras. After taking my niece and nephew to a parade john came to me a said in his whole life that was the first time he felt racism. racism is based on stupidity and is ugly, but now days if I dislike a person of any other ethnicity then it oh will your just racist. No I just don't fuck like some people get over it everyone. anyway I am high and rambling but point is I have been in hoods my black friends wont go to. I have never had a problem one because I treat people with the respect the disserve till you don't disserve it then well fuck you. I don't talk all slang I just am who I am and that has all was gotten me by just fine. Really though all over a name of a strain that only has like 4 packs left not in collections already and will not be remade


I almost had the same problem. I name a lot of strains after songs of artist I like. When Dio passed I named 10 strains after his songs. When Bowie passed I named one Major Tom. Then had a friend that named one MAMU which was after the Grateful Dead song Me and my Uncle. So I got a MAMU boy and crossed it to my Major Tom and was gonna call it Uncle Tom after the Warrant song Uncle Tom's Cabin. But before I did I asked a black friend what he thought because the more I thought about it the more I wondered about how it could be misperceived and my friend agreed it could cause a shit storm even though I have not a racist bone in my body. In the end I decided against it, but hey I still love the song


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It never crossed my mind that Doc was trying offensive one bit but I think if he knew Doc like we did I don't think that thought would've come into play. I know racism exists the USA was built on it but I'm so over it and tired of hearing about it. It will always exist everywhere not just USA but the person I am I could care less about words and they're implied meanings it's too much other stuff that's important to be worried about. Doc is good people all the way and it's way too early for this kinda stuff anyways. I think since you felt some type of way about it a pm would've been better but that's just my opinion and I'm saying nothing else.


Word bro. Words only have the power with which we ascribe to them.

I know Doc meant nothing by it. He is a solid dude.


----------



## Friction1957 (Aug 17, 2016)

If you have ever smelled a wet coon dog then this name will seem perfect. I've spent time with Doc in his garden and met his family, this issue is just ignorant.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> that's pretty cool I would have stuck with green goblin.


Snoop dog...Snoop lion whatever he's called these days started the green crack name .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

Lets get the convo back to flowers & what the fuck are you talking about ^


----------



## sunni (Aug 17, 2016)

how aboot we get this back on track of doc danks seeds 
and not your personal highschool drama fest 

thank you


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Doc's Bear Creek Kush week 4
> .
> View attachment 3759526


looks right on point there rid! cant wait to run the other 6 I have in veg and see what other gems I find



chronicals77 said:


> Hey Doc, do you have any idea what percentage of hermies could be expected from S1's?


the cp and gg4 both have that trait in there genes so I would say 20% should be close on both. there will be some cherry pie s1s made when the cherry pie glue get done this fall. the cherry pie x gg4 didn't work out as well so no more of them. I don't really like s1s and prefer to make fem crosses instead of s1s. like I said before I made them for gorilla before they fucked the deal off


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> looks right on point there rid! cant wait to run the other 6 I have in veg and see what other gems I find
> 
> 
> 
> the cp and gg4 both have that trait in there genes so I would say 20% should be close on both. there will be some cherry pie s1s made when the cherry pie glue get done this fall. the cherry pie x gg4 didn't work out as well so no more of them. I don't really like s1s and prefer to make fem crosses instead of s1s. like I said before I made them for gorilla before they fucked the deal off


Is there a problem with them Doc ? I have a few gg4 x CP of yours going now ....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2016)

sunni said:


> how aboot we get this back on track of doc danks seeds
> and not your personal highschool drama fest
> 
> thank you


how are you doing? I heard you were off to have a baby when I was out visiting CO. If so then congrats


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Is there a problem with them Doc ? I have a few gg4 x CP of yours going now ....


just watch them is all, and keep something handy to swap out if needed


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 17, 2016)

Doc what's poppingoing with that cherry pie glue? People tweaking like crackheads for that 1.


----------



## sunni (Aug 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> how are you doing? I heard you were off to have a baby when I was out visiting CO. If so then congrats


Thank you I'm doing great he is 3 months and some change now beautiful happy healthy little boy named Renly


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2016)

sunni said:


> Thank you I'm doing great he is 3 months and some change now beautiful happy healthy little boy named Renly


That is great to hear. It is a whole new world and I personally wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2016)

> "vato_504, post: 12876516, member: 921590"]Doc what's poppingoing with that cherry pie glue? People tweaking like crackheads for that 1.


Be at oes before Thanksgiving


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 17, 2016)

Doc do you still have plans to be out this way toward the end of the year? I feel awful that I missed you the last time.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2016)

Still plan to be in Atlanta come Christmas. Going to hook up with enwyce or how ever you spell that. Need to go see Jojo in Miami again. Funny shit is I got the bms cut from jojo who is a very dark skinned black dude. He don't come on here anymore but I still see him on IG and we talk on the phone


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 17, 2016)

sunni said:


> Thank you I'm doing great he is 3 months and some change now beautiful happy healthy little boy named Renly


Ahhh. I remember those days. That was about the age I started to get a good 6-7 hours of sleep. Congrats to you!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Still plan to be in Atlanta come Christmas. Going to hook up with enwyce or how ever you spell that. Need to go see Jojo in Miami again. Funny shit is I got the bms cut from jojo who is a very dark skinned black dude. He don't come on here anymore but I still see him on IG and we talk on the phone


We should definitely link up if you make the ATL to MIA trek. I feel I owe you some hospitality.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Lets get the convo back to flowers & what the fuck are you talking about ^


The flower called Green Crack was named by Snoop Dog....fairly simple bro .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> The flower called Green Crack was named by Snoop Dog....fairly simple bro .


That wasnt aimed at you skunk


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That wasnt aimed at you skunk


Ok bro , you've had me wondering what I had done wrong all day long lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Still plan to be in Atlanta come Christmas. Going to hook up with enwyce or how ever you spell that. Need to go see Jojo in Miami again. Funny shit is I got the bms cut from jojo who is a very dark skinned black dude. He don't come on here anymore but I still see him on IG and we talk on the phone


You already know you better hit me up bro. 4 hours away from ATL and I need a vacay lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That wasnt aimed at you skunk


Either the little cunts comment was deleted or he deleted it himself. In any case, the regulars of these forums, to which I find myself a member, never get into any shit, until some fuckwit pops their head in making comments. Love all you guys.  &


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You already know you better hit me up bro. 4 hours away from ATL and I need a vacay lol


I'm 5 hours from Hotlanta....let's all have a toke and a smile


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 17, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Ahhh. I remember those days. That was about the age I started to get a good 6-7 hours of sleep. Congrats to you!


Yea I know what you mean lol mines is 6 months now. Can't believe it went by that fast. Hell my 5 year old starts school next week smdh. I'm not even old but I feel so old lol



skunkwreck said:


> The flower called Green Crack was named by Snoop Dog....fairly simple bro .


Wasn't it called Qush at one point or am I thinking of something else??


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I know what you mean lol mines is 6 months now. Can't believe it went by that fast. Hell my 5 year old starts school next week smdh. I'm not even old but I feel so old lol
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it called Qush at one point or am I thinking of something else??


Mine are 6 and 4. I now sleep 2-3 hours instead of 8 . Not a bad thing, I feel rested, but it definitely changed me and I wouldnt trade my kids for the world. Are you thinking of Quantum Kush, no?


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Wasn't it called Qush at one point


Green Goblin , it has a great high but very short hang time so you'll be smoking like every 45 mins to keep your buzz right . Snoop off handily commented that it was like green crack and the name stuck . Qush is a TGA cross I believe...Bubba x Space Queen maybe. !?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

on leafly I saw this...Because its name perpetuates a negative image of cannabis, some people have taken to calling this strain Cush (with a ‘C’) or Green Cush instead.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

I have 1x Green Crack in the garden now and the smell is lovely. The ones Ive grown here have been single cola dominant.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Green Goblin , it has a great high but very short hang time so you'll be smoking like every 45 mins to keep your buzz right . Snoop off handily commented that it was like green crack and the name stuck . Qush is a TGA cross I believe...Bubba x Space Queen maybe. !?


I think you have qush right



akhiymjames said:


> You already know you better hit me up bro. 4 hours away from ATL and I need a vacay lol





skunkwreck said:


> I'm 5 hours from Hotlanta....let's all have a toke and a smile


Fuckn A i am down


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I think you have qush right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qush is Pre 98 Bubba x Space Queen


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Mine are 6 and 4. I now sleep 2-3 hours instead of 8 . Not a bad thing, I feel rested, but it definitely changed me and I wouldnt trade my kids for the world. Are you thinking of Quantum Kush, no?


Mine are 16 and 12. My oldest will be headed to college 2 years from now. I feel old as fuck. lol.

Wasn't GC also under the alias Cecil B. Green?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

The world needs to harden the fuck up


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2016)

Back to the dank at hand

I have started pulling a bunch of cuts that I am going to flower and seed and be done with. I also started segregating the new moms. Cherry pie, BCK, 91 Chem, Grape og, hells og, Rum Bayou 17, GG4, woody og, sour tangie , socal master, gods gift, sour d, tress sister and I am forgetting a couple are staying


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

Last 1, LMAO, sorry in advance for the speed bump


----------



## Krippled (Aug 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Last 1, LMAO, sorry in advance for the speed bump


Funny shit...lmao.....Swiss socks..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I know what you mean lol mines is 6 months now. Can't believe it went by that fast. Hell my 5 year old starts school next week smdh. I'm not even old but I feel so old lol
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it called Qush at one point or am I thinking of something else??


My little girl turns 6 on the 15 of next month and starts kindergarten. The boy starts middle school


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

Yep mine is 7 on the 14th Oct and the other is 5 come January 21. First 1 started 2nd year school here this week and the youngest is home bugging the shit out of everyone all day  since we not had funds let her go anywhere in a while.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Last 1, LMAO, sorry in advance for the speed bump


 that is exactly how i picture @ruby fruit


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 17, 2016)

Damn I must be old lmao 3 girls. , a 26 yr old , 17 yr old and a 13 yr old smh *I LOVE'EM! !!!*


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

Yeah most of old friends had kids right out of high school. I enjoyed life a bit before I even thought of that; was 36 before the 1st 1


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah most of old friends had kids right out of high school. I enjoyed life a bit before I even thought of that; was 36 before the 1st 1


I was in my 20's when my first one came about .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2016)

We had our first when I was 24 and we got married with dede 5 month pregnant


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 17, 2016)

This has been fun and all but back to Doc's Dankness....what's cracking Doc. ?


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 17, 2016)

Oh yeah put me a pack of 
on hold...money's in the mailbox! !!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 17, 2016)

I sorry I couldn't help myself but seriously let me get that .


----------



## althor (Aug 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Coon Dog = 2010 dog kush x 98 Blue Moonshine
> 
> 
> I have to say this really blows my mind that in 2016 and an election year no less that this is what we as a society choose to argue over. @WORF yo man I mean no offence all I thought was dog and moonshine and bam you get coondog. for the record that shit is no joke a puppy from a champion will hit you for like 5k and a trained one can get stupid high. Oh and blacks love to coon hunt too man it has nothing at all to do with the color of anyone's skin. I my self am mostly German, French and Indian but my last name is British and we can track our family back to 6 brothers that came here together. There even is a national family reunion. My brother in law is Mexican and one of the finest men I have ever known. The dude my sister was with before him was white and a fucking waist of oxygen same as the Mexican cat before him. I wouldn't piss on ether of them if they were on fire but there again it has nothing to do with the color of there skin. I am an outlaw from outside Memphis, grew up in Atlanta, when around the world back to the ATL. then after two bad years of meth addiction I hit bottom got clean 6 months later moved to Louisiana. the only times I really felt racism was in Kosovo and LA. when we were on our way out here my family came out from ATL and saw us off same time as Mardi Gras. After taking my niece and nephew to a parade john came to me a said in his whole life that was the first time he felt racism. racism is based on stupidity and is ugly, but now days if I dislike a person of any other ethnicity then it oh will your just racist. No I just don't fuck like some people get over it everyone. anyway I am high and rambling but point is I have been in hoods my black friends wont go to. I have never had a problem one because I treat people with the respect the disserve till you don't disserve it then well fuck you. I don't talk all slang I just am who I am and that has all was gotten me by just fine. Really though all over a name of a strain that only has like 4 packs left not in collections already and will not be remade



Memphis to the Big12! 
Go Tigers Go!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 17, 2016)

sunni said:


> Thank you I'm doing great he is 3 months and some change now beautiful happy healthy little boy named Renly



Awww....I gotta! Congrats @sunni ! :0) XOXO for the little one.

Thanks Doc!

So, the fracas had an upside. LMAO!

JD


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hells bells all you guys are kids yet my youngest is going to be 35 in Nov.
4 grand kids and 1 great grand kid.
Congrats to @sunni


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 17, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Hells bells all you guys are kids yet my youngest is going to be 35 in Nov.
> 4 grand kids and 1 great grand kid.
> Congrats to @sunni


Dang I didn't even mention my 3 yr old granddaughter Annabelle the apple of pop pop's eye


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 17, 2016)

Congrats @sunni on the wee one


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 17, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Dang I didn't even mention my 3 yr old granddaughter Annabelle the apple of pop pop's eye


My youngest grand daughter is Annabelle also! small world.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 17, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> My youngest grand daughter is Annabelle also! small world.


Sweet


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> My youngest grand daughter is Annabelle also! small world.





skunkwreck said:


> Sweet


Thats to cool


----------



## Odin* (Aug 18, 2016)

@sunni Congratulations!

Had no idea that you guys were grand dads. May you and yours have many a blessed year on this earth.

My oldest will be 13 this year, have a 2 year old, and our baby girl will be 1 next month. Been with my wife nearly 20 years. 


Anyhow, @Dr.D81 What's your all around favorite from your stock? Nose, taste, potency? 

Thanks.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 18, 2016)

@odin* Rum Bayou hands down. It is Swamp Wrecked#7 ( purple wreck x og kush) both from Reserva Privada seed stock crossed to a reversed 98 blue moonshine. It will unfortunately be out till first of the year. Cherry Pie Glue came out nice as well. Now I hunted a ton of seeds and drove thousands of miles collecting cuts and sseeds. next year will see some really nice crosses. Double purple pie and triple purple rhino are showing promise early. @deeproots74 had a taste the other day and it is no where near the dankest seed of RB I have popped


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 18, 2016)

Shit and wait till the Bear Creek kush hits


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 18, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Mine are 16 and 12. My oldest will be headed to college 2 years from now. I feel old as fuck. lol.
> 
> Wasn't GC also under the alias Cecil B. Green?


I got an empty nest  wife didn't mind when I took control of the spare room for my indoor shit...now I got an excuse for a bigger tent 
oldest just left home hes 22 ..I go into hi old room now more than I did when he was home is that a bad thing ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 18, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> This has been fun and all but back to Doc's Dankness....what's cracking Doc. ?


Been cracking

Sunset sherbet x gg4
Fabio gold bag seed ( cookies s3)
Triple purple rhino
Double purple pie
Old family purple
Dragons blood urkle f2
Double doja dog

All dank purps this go


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> that is exactly how i picture @ruby fruit


mate if I can find a pic ill inbox it to you..i look like choppers twin bro without the mo at the time lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Been cracking
> 
> Sunset sherbet x gg4
> Fabio gold bag seed ( cookies s3)
> ...


Full moon tonight!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 18, 2016)

rubyfrut said:


> mate if I can find a pic ill inbox it to you..i look like choppers twin bro without the mo at the time lol


Man I love everyone I have met from your country. So full of life and energy and blunt as fuck about shit


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 18, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Full moon tonight!


I already popped them  jumped the gun i suppose


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Full moon tonight!


Yip was here last night


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 18, 2016)

Oh don't know if I mentioned I have a cut of White rhino from portland to test and play with if it warrants


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man I love everyone I have met from your country. So full of life and energy and blunt as fuck about shit


we got a cool country...I think 80% of the ppl here know that  hence the full of life ppl that don't let to much get them down man I cant find a photo that isn't me being stupid lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I already popped them  jumped the gun i suppose


I started popping seeds the day before the full moon so I am actually planting the day after , farmers almanac says its a good day today so down they go later. Most all have tails, just a few need to put into water or maybe will just scuff them up


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

Got 8 of Eastcoastmo's sincity crosses, TMB's 5 crosses, & some Greenman Organics Shoji OG (Shishka99xGoji OG)


----------



## Odin* (Aug 18, 2016)

@Dr.D81 I'm going to have to get some of your gear. OES the best place to look for it? Be sure to let me know when that RB and BC Kush are around.

Thanks.


----------



## lio lacidem (Aug 18, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @Dr.D81 I'm going to have to get some of your gear. OES the best place to look for it? Be sure to let me know when that RB and BC Kush are around.
> 
> Thanks.


pretty sure only OES gets the Doc Dank drops right now.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 18, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I'm 5 hours from Hotlanta....let's all have a toke and a smile


I'm 5 hours from Atlanta exactly.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 18, 2016)

Rum Bayou porn. Day 68 since flip.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 18, 2016)

Ok last road bump I'm sorry Doc but I gotta say it.....I live in the land of moonshine and meth labs , an old backwoods country boy born and raised right here in the South commonly referred to as the Bible Belt , a full blown prohibition state and I haven't heard the word "coon" used as a racial slur in damn near 25 yrs so what's up with you city slickers getting your knickers in a twist over the name of some cannabis...I mean really , there's nothing else going on in your lives that you have to concern yourself with words.... who's actually got time for that !? Doc nothing but mad respect for you , I know you're running a business and possible clients must be catered to but nothing or no one should make you. change a name or even quit making a certain strain because of ignorant , uneducated folks...yes I know I possibly stirred the pot myself a little but I think it's funny how ppl get so tore up over stuff like that but all jokes aside ppl need to treat ppl like ppl... we're all here just trying to do what we love and it brings us together as a community . If someone controls your emotions then they control you....never let that happen . Now BACK. TO THE DANKNESS !!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Rum Bayou porn. Day 68 since flip.
> View attachment 3760307 View attachment 3760308


Oh my Smidge, look at that fat bitch!!!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 18, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Rum Bayou porn. Day 68 since flip.
> View attachment 3760307 View attachment 3760308


Looking damn good Smidge , you're doing Doc proud


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Ok last road bump I'm sorry Doc but I gotta say it.....I live in the land of moonshine and meth labs , an old backwoods country boy born and raised right here in the South commonly referred to as the Bible Belt , a full blown prohibition state and I haven't heard the word "coon" used as a racial slur in damn near 25 yrs so what's up with you city slickers getting your knickers in a twist over the name of some cannabis...I mean really , there's nothing else going on in your lives that you have to concern yourself with words.... who's actually got time for that !? Doc nothing but mad respect for you , I know you're running a business and possible clients must be catered to but nothing or no one should make you. change a name or even quit making a certain strain because of ignorant , uneducated folks...yes I know I possibly stirred the pot myself a little but I think it's funny how ppl get so tore up over stuff like that but all jokes aside ppl need to treat ppl like ppl... we're all here just trying to do what we love and it brings us together as a community . If someone controls your emotions then they control you....never let that happen . Now BACK. TO THE DANKNESS !!!!


exactly why I reacted the way I did @skunkwreck though you only saw half of it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Ok last road bump I'm sorry Doc but I gotta say it.....I live in the land of moonshine and meth labs , an old backwoods country boy born and raised right here in the South commonly referred to as the Bible Belt , a full blown prohibition state and I haven't heard the word "coon" used as a racial slur in damn near 25 yrs so what's up with you city slickers getting your knickers in a twist over the name of some cannabis...I mean really , there's nothing else going on in your lives that you have to concern yourself with words.... who's actually got time for that !? Doc nothing but mad respect for you , I know you're running a business and possible clients must be catered to but nothing or no one should make you. change a name or even quit making a certain strain because of ignorant , uneducated folks...yes I know I possibly stirred the pot myself a little but I think it's funny how ppl get so tore up over stuff like that but all jokes aside ppl need to treat ppl like ppl... we're all here just trying to do what we love and it brings us together as a community . If someone controls your emotions then they control you....never let that happen . Now BACK. TO THE DANKNESS !!!!


words that we stupid fucking humans have created, and then created stigmas for. How fucking stupid when you really think of it. , ok I am done


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 18, 2016)

You have zero right to not ever be offended. Zero.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 18, 2016)

You know things like the First Amendment were created to protect unpopular speech. As much as I hate it it gives the A. B., KKK , or New Black Panthers the right to say what ever ignorant shit they want. The one cat was right about that even though his post was deleted. We have an absolute right to speak what ever our opinion is. Also give us the right to say shut up you fucking twit


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 18, 2016)

Took some pics of the girls I have in flower. What yep I still have buds going. Male and female


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> You know things like the First Amendment were created to protect unpopular speech. As much as I hate it it gives the A. B., KKK , or New Black Panthers the right to say what ever ignorant shit they want. The one cat was right about that even though his post was deleted. We have an absolute right to speak what ever our opinion is. Also give us the right to say shut up you fucking twit


Exactly! It's not a one way street...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2016)

Very interesting conversation gents.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Took some pics of the girls I have in flower. What yep I still have buds going. Male and female


Where the pics at Doc ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 18, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Very interesting conversation gents.


Yea you missed a lot that got deleted but most dumb shit from what I saw. Had buddy's get to it before I even saw most of it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 18, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Where the pics at Doc ?


I am cutting shoots off i put them up at lunch


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2016)

Im gonnaxtry to grab gator kush and coon dog from oes this saturday. Im pretty stoked to see what i can do with your hardwork.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Rum Bayou porn. Day 68 since flip.
> View attachment 3760307 View attachment 3760308


Im gonna be honest ....
Id have one hell of a time not touching her.....verywell done smidge


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 18, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Im gonna be honest ....
> Id have one hell of a time not touching her.....verywell done smidge


I'm gonna let her get ripe as fuck before I take her. I sampled some at like day 52 or so, can't remember, when I took the bud I hand pollinated. I quick dried the bud overnight, collected the seeds and toked up the leftovers and got ripped tater chip.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 18, 2016)

red purps x ctf @RM3 

thinking we are going to call this the bluerazz cut if it finishes like it smells now
 red lettuce from the gardens


----------



## RM3 (Aug 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> red purps x ctf @RM3
> View attachment 3760493
> thinking we are going to call this the bluerazz cut if it finishes like it smells now
> View attachment 3760495 red lettuce from the gardens
> View attachment 3760499


Very Nice !!!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 18, 2016)

Looking super Doc! 
@Smidge34, great job!


----------



## Friction1957 (Aug 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> red purps x ctf @RM3
> View attachment 3760493
> thinking we are going to call this the bluerazz cut if it finishes like it smells now
> View attachment 3760495 red lettuce from the gardens
> View attachment 3760499


You are as good with that camera as you are at growing!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 19, 2016)

3hrs and 45 minutes is my driving distance to Atlanta....I heard thats where the party's at? I dont have any broads over there though


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 19, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> 3hrs and 45 minutes is my driving distance to Atlanta....I heard thats where the party's at? I dont have any broads over there though


Atlanta is the city where players go to play


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 19, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> 3hrs and 45 minutes is my driving distance to Atlanta....I heard thats where the party's at? I dont have any broads over there though



When i left camp lejeune guess where we go for pussy? Thats right hotlanta(showing my age). Cost of livings great, great food and apprently dank nugs.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 19, 2016)

I will be at the Thc Fair in Medford Or with Oregon Elite Seeds giving out some Triple Purple Doja cross testers with any purchase from them


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 20, 2016)

Doc have any of the RB's finished early on you? I have 1 that the pistils have receded
on at 6 weeks the trichs aren't quite fully clouded yet but the pistils are gone.
Pix later.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 20, 2016)

My pheno is week 10/day 70 since flip today and still throwing foxtails. Full of cloudy trichs.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 20, 2016)

Get a pic up please oldman60! Would love to see another pheno other than my one. Here it is just now before lights on day 70 to give you an idea. Hell she might go two more weeks lol and I hope like hell she keeps on stacking and building those tails!! Got damn what a beautiful mess!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 20, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Get a pic up please oldman60! Would love to see another pheno other than my one. Here it is just now before lights on day 70 to give you an idea. Hell she might go two more weeks lol and I hope like hell she keeps on stacking and building those tails!! Got damn what a beautiful mess!
> View attachment 3762285 View attachment 3762286


Thanks Smidge mine doesn't look like that yet. Pix around 12:00am est.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 20, 2016)

Sumbitch is harder than a preacher's dick lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

She has dreads eh, nice


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 20, 2016)

OK here's a couple in the hps just to show the lack of pistils @ 6 weeks.
Bottom is Aura OG @ 6 weeks.   
They are most certainly frosty bitches.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 20, 2016)

Man that's a dank ass mofo bro! I call that fuzzy lol!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 20, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Man that's a dank ass mofo bro! I call that fuzzy lol!


They're my frost queens. 
And the funk is unreal.


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 21, 2016)

Ya got my ATTN Doc ,
Ya got a list of seed ?


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 21, 2016)

Doc,
U going to the Emerald Cup in Sonoma Co. in December ??


----------



## RM3 (Aug 21, 2016)

An upskirt shot of Doc's BCK 
.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 21, 2016)

Like always, I'm playing catch up here. This thread always slips through the crack for me.

But let me share a coondog story. My BIL breeds Redbone coonhounds. He slipped up and let his best bitch get covered by a neighbor's white English bulldog. Sister named the pups Red Bulls, and they sold as good or better than the Redbones. They kept one for themselves. He was out training it one night with the bitch. They got after a coon and covered a couple miles. He couldn't keep up and decided to come back and look for them in the morning. Well, they got to the highway and the bitch was ran over and killed, and the pup was no where to be found. They did the whole Face Book search, knocked on doors, posted flyers and the like. Well someone knew who had picked up the pup and told Sister. It was a church group who were spending the day on the river. She was at that church the next Sunday and ask around. They told her the dog had been taken to Tampa, but she got the name and number of the folks who had her. {we are in NW Florida, about 5-6 hours from Tampa} They had already had the dog to the vet for shots and put in a chip. They did not want to give the dog back, but Sister can be something of a bulldog herself. She kept saying over and over, "but it's my dog." Long story short, they agreed to give the dog back. One of my Tampa cousins picked her up and now she is back home. That was one long hunting trip. Sister did promise them choice of litter from the pup when they bred her. Thank God they hadn't had her fixed.

The pup didn't act too happy to be home until she heard my BIL talking. Then she ran all over the house peeing on herself. He did say he wouldn't be going home from hunting without a dog anymore.

Now back to your regular programming.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 21, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> OK here's a couple in the hps just to show the lack of pistils @ 6 weeks.
> Bottom is Aura OG @ 6 weeks.View attachment 3762314 View attachment 3762315 View attachment 3762316 View attachment 3762319
> They are most certainly frosty bitches.


Damn, that looks good.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 21, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Damn, that looks good.


Thanks Larry, these girls LIKE TO EAT! I'm growing in coir and they're taking 1.50 times normal
measure for nutes and cry for more. 
Pure Doc fire they are.


----------



## Odin* (Aug 21, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I will be at the Thc Fair in Medford Or with Oregon Elite Seeds giving out some Triple Purple Doja cross testers with any purchase from them



Damn, I'm just now seeing this. Would have been fun to make the trip up there and meet you guys in person, while picking up some fire beans. Next time.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 21, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Damn, I'm just now seeing this. Would have been fun to make the trip up there and meet you guys in person, while picking up some fire beans. Next time.


Everybody should give Doc's gear at least 2 runs, he has some real fire!


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 21, 2016)

What's up Doc. Does Coon dog come with 5 or 10 beans


----------



## RM3 (Aug 21, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Everybody should give Doc's gear at least 2 runs, he has some real fire!


BCK clones already taken  

was also crossed to my CTF so Thunder Creek comin soon


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 21, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Thanks Larry, these girls LIKE TO EAT! I'm growing in coir and they're taking 1.50 times normal
> measure for nutes and cry for more.
> Pure Doc fire they are.


Crazy. My pheno has only had 2 fat ass tsp of Maxsea veg and maybe 3 fat ass tsp of Maxsea bloom and you can tell by the leaf tips in my pics that I pushed her, but that's about the same amount as everything I've ran this cycle has received. I'm learning that Maxsea is some strong shit if you don't mind throwing a non organic fertilizer at them occasionally that gives you a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 21, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Crazy. My pheno has only had 2 fat ass tsp of Maxsea veg and maybe 3 fat ass tsp of Maxsea bloom and you can tell by the leaf tips in my pics that I pushed her, but that's about the same amount as everything I've ran this cycle has received. I'm learning that Maxsea is some strong shit if you don't mind throwing a non organic fertilizer at them occasionally that gives you a lot of bang for the buck.


I'm using Hesi Coir + Hesi PK no bosters and using 1.5 tbs of Coir and 1/2 tsp PK.
Normal dose is 1 tbs Coir. Next run I'll be switching to Canna Coir A+B.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 22, 2016)

odin* said:


> Damn, I'm just now seeing this. Would have been fun to make the trip up there and meet you guys in person, while picking up some fire beans. Next time.


Yea man i come down to Cali, Co, and looks like will get to hit Alaska and Michigan too next year. There will all ways be another chance.



Guys I got to say I had a really great time this weekend and met a lot if great folks and gave away a ton of beans and a fare bit of smoke. Pics look great @Smidge34 @oldman60 @RM3 .I have to do the drawing tomorrow for the Instagram giveaway. The Docs. Dank. Seeds feed made it to 1020 followers this weekend. Met a cat you would like rid hell you might have already but I will get in to that tomorrow


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 22, 2016)

Good to hear you had a good time, keep on truckin'


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 22, 2016)

crop three week three is looking great and most everything made the weekend. lost a freshly rooted clone and two seedlings to drying up but shit happens


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## DCobeen (Aug 22, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> OK here's a couple in the hps just to show the lack of pistils @ 6 weeks.
> Bottom is Aura OG @ 6 weeks.View attachment 3762314 View attachment 3762315 View attachment 3762316 View attachment 3762319
> They are most certainly frosty bitches.


Wow you have come a long way my man. Great job. What strain is that again?
Doc I will jingle you later bro and plants/buds are as expected from you(top shelf) as always.


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have to do the drawing tomorrow for the Instagram giveaway. The Docs. Dank. Seeds feed made it to 1020 followers this weekend.


pm me if ya could


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 22, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> Wow you have come a long way my man. Great job. What strain is that again?
> Doc I will jingle you later bro and plants/buds are as expected from you(top shelf) as always.


 It's been a while how have you been D?


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 22, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> Wow you have come a long way my man. Great job. What strain is that again?
> Doc I will jingle you later bro and plants/buds are as expected from you(top shelf) as always.


Rum Bayou and Aura OG both Doc's gear, pure fire.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 22, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> pm me if ya could


howdy buddy give me a bit to catch up and I will get your question answered on here for you. that ways everyone gets to benefit of the response. most everything is answered just a couple pages back though and if I am ever busy there are a couple guys on here can answer most anything too



smokejumper og ( sfv og x fireballs f3)
 

My hommie toby at OES hooked me up with these crazy good sounding purple ghost beans this weekend. Pack 9/10 that's what I am talking about


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 22, 2016)

no rush


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> howdy buddy give me a bit to catch up and I will get your question answered on here for you. that ways everyone gets to benefit of the response. most everything is answered just a couple pages back though and if I am ever busy there are a couple guys on here can answer most anything too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting Doc


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 22, 2016)

Ok @Dr.D81 or anyone that can help what is swomper OG strain and swamped stran consist of? Any help would be greatful.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 22, 2016)

@Pig4buzz @fastlappy

Insta gram is
Docs.dank.seeds
Email
[email protected]

The swamper and swamper og arethe same my wife simply marked them wrong

Swamp wrecked - purple wreck x og kush

Rum Bayou - swamp wrecked x blue moonshine

Aura og - sfv og x karma og

P. G. A. - BMS x goji og f2

Swamper og - swamp wrecked x karma og

Cherry pie glue - gg4 x cherry pie

Planetary collision - nibiru ( blueberry haze x spacebomb) open pollinated by 12 males

Guess who - mixed seeds

Bubble party - berrybubble ( blueberry haze x bubble&squeak) open pollinated


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 22, 2016)

Also @Pig4buzz you will see crosses pop up not for sale. They are ether testers like you asked and will be released later or an older cross not around anymore. Keep in mind I have given / sold thousands of beans.


----------



## WORF (Aug 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> oh and for the record many of my ancestors were slaves too as well as the enslavers so please don't ever pull that card out on me or you will get me banned. people did bad shit its over get over it and lets focus on the future




Doc ....... theres no card being played ..... Not my style... I said this was in poor taste It was just my opinion that's all it is . I like your crosses hell I have some of your cherry pie would have gotten the gg#4 but they where sold out I am a supporter of your work. I'm not a dick or troll . true in deed I should have gotten at you threw pm. For that I apologize. Im not trying to get you banned I like you doc maybe that's why I took it like that . kinda like when your family does some wild shit to you it hurts more then someone you could give two shits about you know.


----------



## WORF (Aug 23, 2016)

TO EVERY ONe . im sorry i was out of line and I sincerely apologize for causing any fucckery on this great thread I suffer from paranoids schizophrenia and because of this I can get so deep in a psychotic episode needless to say I'm coming out if that cloud now and seeing the mistakes I made while In it . I'm not trying to give a sobe story just trying to say....... IM SORRY


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 23, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> It's been a while how have you been D?


 I am good bro. Finially got my flower room dialed in. I have 5 fugly plants in there and soon they will be out and make oil with them after that all happy plants again. I am doing it myself now again. So coco? you running sip pots? I just started a new AIS plant in a sip style pot mixed with AIS technology. I put a sick plant in that had hot soil and would take 5 weeks to turn around in soil. In the new AIS/sip setup it already turned around after 4 days in AIS. I cant believe I waited so long to make these. 
cant up load pics for some reason so cant show you. I am gonna see if I can hit 2-3 GPW with it for the space I am using. each plant in soil that uses a 2x3 area yields around 4-6 oz on the good side so I am gonna see if I can get 3 times that in same space with same veg time maybe 1 week longer.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 23, 2016)

cof


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @Pig4buzz @fastlappy
> 
> Insta gram is
> Docs.dank.seeds
> ...


Are you gonna s1 the Skunkwreck. ?


----------



## Friction1957 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hey Doc, happy days around here, the BCK just started her first pom poms this morning!!!!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 23, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> I am good bro. Finially got my flower room dialed in. I have 5 fugly plants in there and soon they will be out and make oil with them after that all happy plants again. I am doing it myself now again. So coco? you running sip pots? I just started a new AIS plant in a sip style pot mixed with AIS technology. I put a sick plant in that had hot soil and would take 5 weeks to turn around in soil. In the new AIS/sip setup it already turned around after 4 days in AIS. I cant believe I waited so long to make these.
> cant up load pics for some reason so cant show you. I am gonna see if I can hit 2-3 GPW with it for the space I am using. each plant in soil that uses a 2x3 area yields around 4-6 oz on the good side so I am gonna see if I can get 3 times that in same space with same veg time maybe 1 week longer.


Sounds great, as for me just messing with straight coir no sips don't even have a drip set up.
Things are going ok had a good run of Lambsbread that I'm going to attempt to self.
I do have a 8x4 veg tent now so no back and forth with the lighting, cof turned me on to some
led shop lights that work the nuts for veg. finally have cool tubes in the flower room so hot
weather isn't so tough on the girls.
Keep me posted on your grow you have my attention on the sips.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 23, 2016)

My cool tube still puts put a fair amount of heat. Easily 3750 BTUs. I am looking to go high end LED. Tired of fighting the heat and freezing my family out of the house.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 23, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> My cool tube still puts put a fair amount of heat. Easily 3750 BTUs. I am looking to go high end LED. Tired of fighting the heat and freezing my family out of the house.


Fortunately my grow room is in the cellar with it's own AC, but the wife still complains how cold the
house is lol. The tubes have lowered the room temp by 10 deg.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 23, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> My cool tube still puts put a fair amount of heat. Easily 3750 BTUs. I am looking to go high end LED. Tired of fighting the heat and freezing my family out of the house.


Cobs are nice! 315 lec are really nice use less power and run cooler as well.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cobs are nice! 315 lec are really nice use less power and run cooler as well.


Yea I see lots are covering their whole flower room to 315 lec. The 630 lec should produce yields just as much as 1000w right? Are they cheaper than cobs??


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cobs are nice! 315 lec are really nice use less power and run cooler as well.


I'm about to start making that transition from HPS to CoB's....well I'm gonna get a couple to see what they do but @GroErr has pretty much sold me on them .


----------



## ShyGuru (Aug 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I see lots are covering their whole flower room to 315 lec. The 630 lec should produce yields just as much as 1000w right? Are they cheaper than cobs??


Yes the 315's are cheaper than cobs initially. Cobs up front purchase price is steep... Not starting the whole spectrum debate but you can get more light and less heat from cobs than you can just about anything else. Example a 2x3 cab thsts 5ft tall with 150watts of fluorescents was running 92°, switched to 170watts of cobs and dropped to 81. Same space, vent fan, and time of year. No way even a small 150hps with a cooltube could have worked in there. It's absolutely amazing how much light they put out. It's the price and the confusion of which cobs in which colors at what wattage and how do I wire them that puts people off.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 23, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I'm about to start making that transition from HPS to CoB's....well I'm gonna get a couple to see what they do but @GroErr has pretty much sold me on them .


Hey I don't sell shit man, just post stuff - lol You really can't go wrong with the 315's or COBs imo. I originally grabbed the CMH 315's because I needed something quick and then ended up running them for 2 years because of how well they flower, they rock up to 3.5x3.5' and if I were going bigger I'd go 2x 315's vs. 1x 630 fixture for better coverage/yields. More recently I went back to the COB world (I tried some 3070's) to see what the hype was about with the 3590's and low and behold, they produce as well or better than the 315's, plus an increase in terps/quality.

To the question earlier in the thread, the 315's run just over $1/watt range, whereas the 3590's run in the $2/watt range. Higher initial investment with the 3590's but no bulb changes, although you don't need to change those 315's any more than about every 1 1/2 years ime,


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cobs are nice! 315 lec are really nice use less power and run cooler as well.


Yea I have my eye on 600w cob. Will be making the purchase by the weekend.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 23, 2016)

Oh yea I would love to drop 3 lecs per 4 x 8 tray but not top of the list right now.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 23, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Yea I have my eye on 600w cob. Will be making the purchase by the weekend.


What you going with


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 23, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> What you going with


I was looking at this guy

https://www.spectrumkingled.com/product/spectrum-king-600-led-grow-light/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 23, 2016)

L


skunkwreck said:


> I'm about to start making that transition from HPS to CoB's....well I'm gonna get a couple to see what they do but @GroErr has pretty much sold me on them .


Look at what @ttystikk is doing with them vert


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> L
> Look at what @ttystikk is doing with them vert


Heeheehee I have


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Heeheehee I have


Ha I know ya have. That was for skunks benefit


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ha I know ya have. That was for skunks benefit


Dude it was fucking cool but I think @RM3 has changed his path to running them hotter than he was. Not certain


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Heeheehee I have


Not yet, you haven't. Get your skunk stripe back over this way and you could, though!


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 23, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I was looking at this guy
> 
> https://www.spectrumkingled.com/product/spectrum-king-600-led-grow-light/


I build my own lights, and I spare no expense. If you are going to buy a manufactured unit, my first choice would be pacific light concepts. If you go in the led section and look for the greengenes garden thread, you will find a bunch of grows done by the owner of this company. No bullshit, just results and honest data.


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm building outa room 8' x 7' spare bathroom demo out all but toilet 
got 1600 watts of Cree 3850 (32) going in maybe 600 more 
the room is done even build a set of Far Red bars to use as lites out or sunsetters 
people will use far red at the end of a light cycle to cause the rest period to onset sooner, perhaps achieving a 14/10 flower cycle.

see this thread 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-far-red-thread.867665/
they go into detail on the sunsetters about 1/2 way thru 
you can use them 2 ways save hours of lites on (yield increase) OR extend flowering lites on @ 14 hrs for early finishes 
gonna get them up in my g/h next week you can finish earlier in g/h if u use at sunrise & then sunset for my landrace sativa 
indoor after lites out U run the Far Reds for 15 minutes , you can actually watch the plants go limp in minutes


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Not yet, you haven't. Get your skunk stripe back over this way and you could, though!


February I will be back


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> February I will be back


It's a date!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 24, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Hey I don't sell shit man, just post stuff - lol You really can't go wrong with the 315's or COBs imo. I originally grabbed the CMH 315's because I needed something quick and then ended up running them for 2 years because of how well they flower, they rock up to 3.5x3.5' and if I were going bigger I'd go 2x 315's vs. 1x 630 fixture for better coverage/yields. More recently I went back to the COB world (I tried some 3070's) to see what the hype was about with the 3590's and low and behold, they produce as well or better than the 315's, plus an increase in terps/quality.
> 
> To the question earlier in the thread, the 315's run just over $1/watt range, whereas the 3590's run in the $2/watt range. Higher initial investment with the 3590's but no bulb changes, although you don't need to change those 315's any more than about every 1 1/2 years ime,


My whole room is COB cxb3590. Used hps in the past, but prefer cob led.


----------



## RM3 (Aug 24, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Dude it was fucking cool but I think @RM3 has changed his path to running them hotter than he was. Not certain


More about controllin his humidity, I suggested two paths, up to him which one to follow


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 24, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I build my own lights, and I spare no expense. If you are going to buy a manufactured unit, my first choice would be pacific light concepts. If you go in the led section and look for the greengenes garden thread, you will find a bunch of grows done by the owner of this company. No bullshit, just results and honest data.


that's kool. seen lots of ridic. bickering in led corners. I myself have no need to change t-5 and hid lighting as necc. I've listened to HUNDREDS of opinions here....then I went to a LARGE out a state university that has long winters and spoke to the horticultutalist there. In fine with what I use.


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm Not here to covert anyone ,ran LED liked the product better (taste,frost,density)
I made my choice ,you make yours all OK then


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2016)

I ran a led cab day time back in LA. I was running two Kessil h350 which are 90 Watt cobs and a 300 Watt cheepo China job. Shit grew great weed but any light source will if used properly.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2016)

sins og


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 24, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3764385
> sins og
> View attachment 3764386 View attachment 3764387


That's badass...what kinda camera are you using...lens ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2016)

shit @RM3 I forgot the thunder funk 69 bag seed turned out to be a dude


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> That's badass...what kinda camera are you using...lens ?


Nikon D7000 with a nikkor 105 mm f2.8 macro, nikkor 50mm f1.8 , sigma 15mm - 30mm super wide angle, nikkor 70mm - 300mm piece of shit zoom. I am a multiple award winning photographer and the is what I went to school for


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 24, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nikon D7000 with a nikkor 105 mm f2.8 macro, nikkor 50mm f1.8 , sigma 15mm - 30mm super wide angle, nikkor 70mm - 300mm piece of shit zoom. I am a multiple award winning photographer and the is what I went to school for


Just bought the same camera. All my old lenses are cannon. I'll have to look into those specs.

Love the pics and plants doc

Thanks for everything


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2016)

@Jp.the.pope I used to sale cameras and the 50 mm f1.8 is the sharpest lens Nikon makes and it is not crazy expensive like the f1.4. Not going to do any close up work. For macro I want the 190mm f2.8


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 24, 2016)

may I ask what youd rec for a digi camera under 300? im curious


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2016)

For everyday I always liked the Canon SD line. I am guessing they still have them but I am not up to date on that market by any means.


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 24, 2016)

Here's a rum bayou


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 24, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Here's a rum bayouView attachment 3764910


Those girls frost up early. Looks great nem.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Here's a rum bayouView attachment 3764910





oldman60 said:


> Those girls frost up early. Looks great nem.


Haha same thing i was thinking. Smidge said you got some stinkers too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2016)

@shonuff_305 those will be available at Oregon Elite Seeds in about two month boss. Will have Double Purple Pie, Double Doja Dog, and Triple Purple Rhino tested I know and possibly more of the crosses. Shouldnt be long after that that the Cherry Pie Glue and Cherry Pie s1 will be back in stock. Also be looking for the gods gift crosses, Rum Bayou, and the Bear Creek kush come spring


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 24, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Haha same thing i was thinking. Smidge said you got some stinkers too


Yea mine are putting out some major funk now, can't wait for Bear Creek Kush!
we'll see what I can do to that.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 24, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @shonuff_305 those will be available at Oregon Elite Seeds in about two month boss. Will have Double Purple Pie, Double Doja Dog, and Triple Purple Rhino tested I know and possibly more of the crosses. Shouldnt be long after that that the Cherry Pie Glue and Cherry Pie s1 will be back in stock. Also be looking for the gods gift crosses, Rum Bayou, and the Bear Creek kush come spring
> View attachment 3764972


Straight fire Doc!!


----------



## bmgnoot (Aug 24, 2016)

i will be all over those rum bayou and bck spring drops! foolishly underestimated the popularity of docs dank seeds, was hoping to get my hand on them sooner but will have to wait...womp womp.

i wouldnt try to sell anyone on what i'm doing over anybody else either @skunkwreck (except maybe hps!) but ive been pretty dang happy with my 3590 cobs since i made the switch and built my first panel last december. if you feel like checking my thread for results..gear from BB,genstash,bodhi .. ive been averaging 1.15-1.25 gpw of finished bud (i trim very tight, also using OLS/ROLS) my last several harvests. my breeders boutique Dog BX2 i just took down i'm expecting ~1.5+ gpw just based on wet weight, which i dont really like to do, but after a while you can pretty much get a decent idea what you'll get for dry weight.. i have 2200w of COB's atm on perpetual harvest..plus ~200w of supplemental agromax pure UV bulbs. new house now so adding another 600-1200 of cob in the next couple weeks-month


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 25, 2016)

I have seen @ttystikk grow rooms and wow is all I can say. He has amazing jungles.


bmgnoot said:


> i will be all over those rum bayou and bck spring drops! foolishly underestimated the popularity of docs dank seeds, was hoping to get my hand on them sooner but will have to wait...womp womp.
> 
> i wouldnt try to sell anyone on what i'm doing over anybody else either @skunkwreck (except maybe hps!) but ive been pretty dang happy with my 3590 cobs since i made the switch and built my first panel last december. if you feel like checking my thread for results..gear from BB,genstash,bodhi .. ive been averaging 1.15-1.25 gpw of finished bud (i trim very tight, also using OLS/ROLS) my last several harvests. my breeders boutique Dog BX2 i just took down i'm expecting ~1.5+ gpw just based on wet weight, which i dont really like to do, but after a while you can pretty much get a decent idea what you'll get for dry weight.. i have 2200w of COB's atm on perpetual harvest..plus ~200w of supplemental agromax pure UV bulbs. new house now so adding another 600-1200 of cob in the next couple weeks-month


I must say Doc makes some great strains, So does @RM3 I have grown many form both and I am happy to be friends with both of these great men.


----------



## bubbahaze (Aug 25, 2016)

All that over a tall beagle cut it DD much respect for being accountable


----------



## 420roofer (Aug 25, 2016)

I got to try some rum bayou, and its some of the funkiest I've ever had. I was all about the bear creek kush, but now im digging that bayou. Maybe someone should cross the two.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2016)

I am sure they will be after I finish pheno hunting them. Have 9 more BCK and 4 more Rum Bayou to flower. Don't for get the Blueberry cheesecake pheno of Bubbleberry and looks like the Blue Razz cut is going to be a keeper. Has buds like rocks


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

One of these fkn days I'll be able to get some. Not today, but one day. Life is fucking frustrating


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2016)

Put it this way Joe P. Smelled the Rum Bayou jar last weekend looked at me and said " you have a cut of this" I responded " yes sir " and very sharply came back with " can I have one"

This is Joe with Howerd Marks dude has been run out of more countries than a lot of you have probably been too
These are his books he sells along with his seeds. We will be at the same booth in Feb in Denver when I am there with OES. I really want to read the King of Napal


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> One of these fkn days I'll be able to get some. Not today, but one day. Life is fucking frustrating


Boss I got you as soon as I am not just as broke as you

Been tight not working a "job" but been a great spending time with the family. Remember last year I worked full time built and ran my garden plus did all that shit for well you know just to get ass fucked. It has been awesome just doing stuff together. Lots of walks to and in the Parks and rivers


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

You are negative zero too. Shit man, I'll be honest I'm fucking tired of being home. There's not happy walks in the park here atm at fucking all just more bills and fuck to pay them with but my frown. Sorry for the negativity, one of those years....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You are negative zero too. Shit man, I'll be honest I'm fucking tired of being home. There's not happy walks in the park here atm at fucking all just more bills and fuck to pay them with but my frown. Sorry for the negativity, one of those years....


Man it all good and its been one of those years for a lot of good folks. Look at Joe's shit he has had to endure and he had been helping me get over my funk


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

Youngest laughed when she saw me on here today as she saw the picture, which I told her was me. She goes no thats not you daddy. I said well, it sure fucking feels like it sweetheart. Theres a reason I put that pic up.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

I tell you what bro, I wish I even had a yurt to go to at this point. Its bad over here right now, thats all I'll say. And I dont wanna drag your shit down over here


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 25, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Those girls frost up early. Looks great nem.





Dr.D81 said:


> Haha same thing i was thinking. Smidge said you got some stinkers too


Thanks,yes I do,excited to see them start busting out.one I do a stem rub every time out,


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2016)

I just sent off 61 oz of mostly bud and also the trim from what we have trimed. If it comes out nice i am going to run the CPG and pink lemon too. Got to say that will pucker your butt the first time you hand over almost 4 units. Oh yeh we averaged 12 oz per plant in 10 gallon bags so not to shabby


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 25, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I just sent off 61 oz of mostly bud and also the trim from what we have trimed. If it comes out nice i am going to run the CPG and pink lemon too. Got to say that will pucker your butt the first time you hand over almost 4 units. Oh yeh we averaged 12 oz per plant in 10 gallon bags so not to shabby


How long dos those plants veg for? That was the outdoor light dep right?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> How long dos those plants veg for? That was the outdoor light dep right?


Outdoor light dep yea and I will have to look on ig to see when I put them out. The new plants will hit the top of the greenhouse by monday it looks like. Going to have to raise the thing I think


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2016)

Started putting them out April 16 chopped Aug 1


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 25, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Put it this way Joe P. Smelled the Rum Bayou jar last weekend looked at me and said " you have a cut of this" I responded " yes sir " and very sharply came back with " can I have one"
> 
> This is Joe with Howerd Marks dude has been run out of more countries than a lot of you have probably been too
> These are his books he sells along with his seeds. We will be at the same booth in Feb in Denver when I am there with OES. I really want to read the King of Napal
> View attachment 3765417View attachment 3765416


I know Joe this is his BlackBerry Durban
2 pheneos one a indy leaner & the other sativa (with a exoctic stem smel l )


----------



## hippy132 (Aug 25, 2016)

Doc I got some Rum Bayou ( as he giggles) earlier this year , 3 to a pack , you had said they were feminized, do I have to look out for Nanners or are they good to go? Thanks


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 25, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> Doc I got some Rum Bayou ( as he giggles) earlier this year , 3 to a pack , you had said they were feminized, do I have to look out for Nanners or are they good to go? Thanks


No nanners on my 6, all clean and great grow.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 25, 2016)

@hippy132, here's a shot of RB @6 weeks.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2016)

No nanners on any of those but they did get made in the old LA grow. Watch out for males there has been a small number pop up. Had to just be cross contamination a problem I am currently fixing. I am working on flowering out all my males and the bms is supposed to be back next week same fore the Swamp Wrecked. Cant wait to have them both back


----------



## LongLoud_Co (Aug 25, 2016)

Any chance there is any cherry pie seeds available or goji og??


----------



## Friction1957 (Aug 25, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Put it this way Joe P. Smelled the Rum Bayou jar last weekend looked at me and said " you have a cut of this" I responded " yes sir " and very sharply came back with " can I have one"
> 
> This is Joe with Howerd Marks dude has been run out of more countries than a lot of you have probably been tooView attachment 3765411
> These are his books he sells along with his seeds. We will be at the same booth in Feb in Denver when I am there with OES. I really want to read the King of Napal
> View attachment 3765417View attachment 3765416


That's great, congrats. Maybe I need a trip to CO in feb lolz


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2016)

LongLoud_Co said:


> Any chance there is any cherry pie seeds available or goji og??


There will be Cherry pie s1s , cherry pie glue, and Double Purple Pie ( cherry pie x double purple doja f2) available again this fall the goji og f2 x karmas og and P. G. A. (Blue Moonshine x goji o ) will be back but not certain I will have to further there lines but both were keeper crosses.


----------



## LongLoud_Co (Aug 25, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> There will be Cherry pie s1s , cherry pie glue, and Double Purple Pie ( cherry pie x double purple doja f2) available again this fall


Can you please let me know mate and where bouts will they be available


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> That's great, congrats. Maybe I need a trip to CO in feb lolz


I bet we both have a buddy or two we could smoke out with there also


----------



## LongLoud_Co (Aug 25, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> There will be Cherry pie s1s , cherry pie glue, and Double Purple Pie ( cherry pie x double purple doja f2) available again this fall the goji og f2 x karmas og and P. G. A. (Blue Moonshine x goji o ) will be back but not certain I will have to further there lines but both were keeper crosses.


Will be keen on a pack of each when available


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 25, 2016)

LongLoud_Co said:


> Will be keen on a pack of each when available


This fall man on oregon elite seeds


----------



## LongLoud_Co (Aug 25, 2016)

Haha it's winter where I'm at now


----------



## LongLoud_Co (Aug 25, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> This fall man on oregon elite seeds


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2016)

LongLoud_Co said:


> Can you please let me know mate and where bouts will they be available


Until further notice the only bank that should have any Docs Dank Seed for sale is Oregon Elite Seeds. After getting ripped off from bibb I would ask if any of you see them anywhere else let me know please.


----------



## LongLoud_Co (Aug 25, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Until further notice the only bank that should have any Docs Dank Seed for sale is Oregon Elite Seeds. After getting ripped off from bibb I would ask if any of you see them anywhere else let me know please.


Will do mate will do cheers. Any shots of recent goji og or cherry pie grows


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2016)

Cherry Pie Cherry pie glue


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 26, 2016)

Damn Doc they're both beautiful.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cherry Pie View attachment 3765929Cherry pie glueView attachment 3765931


Everytime i see the cherry pie glue my mouth waters


----------



## LongLoud_Co (Aug 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cherry Pie View attachment 3765929Cherry pie glueView attachment 3765931


Mmm mmm that cherry pie glue looking good bro. Top looking meds


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 26, 2016)

hi doc. looking good man. So guys I've got oh idk .....a few indoor grows under my belt.......for the first time EVAH.....I had three babies damp off..........I digress I made these crosses with sweet tooth x ice from classic seeds. I have 10 with 3 nodes atm. I HATE mh for seedlings. Once these are viable for 5k mh beg room I wanna get my t-5s into the seedlings room and grab docs gear. As much as I wanted to I can't journal with this phone I have. On Sept 1-2 I'll start a journal documenting my doc grow....idk what I'll be growing though...that'll depend on what's available at oes, by that time I'll have a local internet provider hooked up that is 4 times faster than Comcast so in psyched.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 26, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> hi doc. looking good man. So guys I've got oh idk .....a few indoor grows under my belt.......for the first time EVAH.....I had three babies damp off..........I digress I made these crosses with sweet tooth x ice from classic seeds. I have 10 with 3 nodes atm. I HATE mh for seedlings. Once these are viable for 5k mh beg room I wanna get my t-5s into the seedlings room and grab docs gear. As much as I wanted to I can't journal with this phone I have. On Sept 1-2 I'll start a journal documenting my doc grow....idk what I'll be growing though...that'll depend on what's available at oes, by that time I'll have a local internet provider hooked up that is 4 times faster than Comcast so in psyched.


Cool shit man. Happy to see this and be even happier to see what you get out of them, whatever they may be, like you said


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 26, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> hi doc. looking good man. So guys I've got oh idk .....a few indoor grows under my belt.......for the first time EVAH.....I had three babies damp off..........I digress I made these crosses with sweet tooth x ice from classic seeds. I have 10 with 3 nodes atm. I HATE mh for seedlings. Once these are viable for 5k mh beg room I wanna get my t-5s into the seedlings room and grab docs gear. As much as I wanted to I can't journal with this phone I have. On Sept 1-2 I'll start a journal documenting my doc grow....idk what I'll be growing though...that'll depend on what's available at oes, by that time I'll have a local internet provider hooked up that is 4 times faster than Comcast so in psyched.


that's funny I wrote beg room instead of veg, ice been begging alright. lmao. I appreciate your kind words....haven't slept in three days and gave in last night......much better. No drugs...just a head injury.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 26, 2016)

Hear ya on the no sleep. Mine is for different reasons and without drugs too, even weed or hash. Asking is not the same as begging imo. I sometimes wish I had 100% ability to ask if you know what I mean. Im not sure what my father put in my head growing up but it was certainly ignorant advice. He even told me he was told by his father to never ask for things, how fucking stupid now that I contemplate that over and over.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 26, 2016)

my father was the same....German/Norwegian stubborn .......then I was blessed to have a native American mom and grandparents that warned me ......."young man, rarely in life doe's a closed mouth get Fed" I grasped it quickly. I gotta ask doc about a strain im thinking or running of his. If I have to wait I guess I will


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 26, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> my father was the same....German/Norwegian stubborn .......then I was blessed to have a native American mom and grandparents that warned me ......."young man, rarely in life doe's a closed mouth get Fed" I grasped it quickly. I gotta ask doc about a strain im thinking or running of his. If I have to wait I guess I will


This is ironic then, my grandfather was heavily Lakota Sioux. My father was and is just a hard headed fuck. Recently told me he wouldnt help me as he wasnt raising my family for me. I guess with reinforcement like that is why I don't as much as I should. Again, fucking stupid


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 26, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> my father was the same....German/Norwegian stubborn .......then I was blessed to have a native American mom and grandparents that warned me ......."young man, rarely in life doe's a closed mouth get Fed" I grasped it quickly. I gotta ask doc about a strain im thinking or running of his. If I have to wait I guess I will


I do agree with your way of thinking my friend. A closed mouth doesnt get shit


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> No nanners on any of those but they did get made in the old LA grow. Watch out for males there has been a small number pop up. Had to just be cross contamination a problem I am currently fixing. I am working on flowering out all my males and the bms is supposed to be back next week same fore the Swamp Wrecked. Cant wait to have them both back


Yea, I had 1 but oh well.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 26, 2016)

I had a recomendation of dream beaver from a farmer in Hawaii I highly respect....
Am I correct in thinking it may be both indica type beaver and sativa type beaver. doc if you were gonna rec something from your stables that your pretty sure will be available what would you rec? I truly enjoy being knocked on my ass by cannabis.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Yea I had 1 but oh well.


Yea i had a few pop up now but that is like 50 or so i have ran now. It was the male cabinet leaking pollen


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 26, 2016)

The earliest rum bayou I have and last pic is earliest honeybee


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 26, 2016)

Anyone else running docs strains outside?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2016)

@northeastmarco you @Friction1957 @420roofer and my self are it I think but who knows


----------



## shonuff_305 (Aug 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @shonuff_305 those will be available at Oregon Elite Seeds in about two month boss. Will have Double Purple Pie, Double Doja Dog, and Triple Purple Rhino tested I know and possibly more of the crosses. Shouldnt be long after that that the Cherry Pie Glue and Cherry Pie s1 will be back in stock. Also be looking for the gods gift crosses, Rum Bayou, and the Bear Creek kush come spring
> View attachment 3764972


Ok that's what's up. I currently have on the way to me as we speak triple purple doja and chem doja from Quest genetics


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 26, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> Ok that's what's up. I currently have on the way to me as we speak triple purple doja and chem doja from Quest genetics


It won't let me view your blog and welcome back by the way...how ya been man ?


----------



## shonuff_305 (Aug 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> It won't let me view your blog and welcome back by the way...how ya been man ?


Thanks bruh. And I've been gud could have been worst. But im here now. So I can't wait to see how everybody grows turned out.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 26, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Anyone else running docs strains outside?


I'm running Lemonshine but that's a herm monster.


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 26, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I'm running Lemonshine but that's a herm monster.


Is that a pink lemonade cross?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 26, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I'm running Lemonshine but that's a herm monster.


If you ever get a chance can ya share some pics?


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 26, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Is that a pink lemonade cross?


No, I believe it's an OG Larry x ?. They hermed to the max on me they already loaded up with seeds,
no way to keep the balls down. 
I don't think Doc is bringing that one back.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 26, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> If you ever get a chance can ya share some pics?


I probably won't make it back up there before they're cut.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I'm running Lemonshine but that's a herm monster.


Yea did yours herm? I have had three do it myself


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> No, Iolieve it's an OG Larry x ?. They hermed to the max on me they already loaded up with seeds,
> no way to keep the balls down.
> I don't think Doc is bringing that one back.


No it had gotten dumped a ways back now  guess it is hash time for them. Could have been a great cross to


----------



## Friction1957 (Aug 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I bet we both have a buddy or two we could smoke out with there also


Yup at least a couple of them!


----------



## Friction1957 (Aug 26, 2016)

Doc Here's a couple of your's that I have outside. First is the BCK, she's doing pretty well. Second is the GG #4 s1 and it looks nothing like my other GG #4. Looks more like the OR Lem x Code Blue that I've got going

BCK - She's almost 5' now and she just started put on the pom poms in the last week
  

GG #4 s1 - she hasn't been popped for that long and is about 2 foot tall. All plants you can see are in 10 gal pots.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> Doc Here's a couple of your's that I have outside. First is the BCK, she's doing pretty well. Second is the GG #4 s1 and it looks nothing like my other GG #4. Looks more like the OR Lem x Code Blue that I've got going
> 
> BCK - She's almost 5' now and she just started put on the pom poms in the last week
> View attachment 3766433 View attachment 3766434
> ...


That gg4 s1 looks a lot like the Koko ( serious og x gg4 ) I have going too


----------



## Friction1957 (Aug 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> That gg4 s1 looks a lot like the Koko ( serious og x gg4 ) I have going too


Yea, it's different, maybe that was what you handed me? It's in the little tube, with your dank skunk card and GG#4 s1 written on it. Could I have mixed them up and it's a M&M? Super compact nodes.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2016)

@Friction1957 my guess is it is just the Chem genes. Serious og is Chem 4 x cherry pie.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 26, 2016)

When you coming East Doc ?


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 26, 2016)

Hold up , Chem #4 x Cherry Pie ? Where do you get that ?


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea did yours herm? I have had three do it myself


All 6 are loaded.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 26, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> Doc Here's a couple of your's that I have outside. First is the BCK, she's doing pretty well. Second is the GG #4 s1 and it looks nothing like my other GG #4. Looks more like the OR Lem x Code Blue that I've got going
> 
> BCK - She's almost 5' now and she just started put on the pom poms in the last week
> View attachment 3766433 View attachment 3766434
> ...


Your GG4 s1 looks like SourDubb. Big fat fans tell it all. Show her when she gets further along


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Hold up , Chem #4 x Cherry Pie ? Where do you get that ?


it was a accidental cross from @supchaka 's garden and I crossed that to gg4 from those I am looking to cross the keeper to a Double Purple Pie and Double Doja Dog males. I was just talking to my mom about dates 10 minutes ago, and it will be during the school break so like 10 - 14 days we will be west. That's one of the many benefits of being good to people my place and garden will be taken care of for us. plus I will be automating and installing cameras so I will only need the animals cared for


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2016)

picking up my Double Bucks tomorrow @bigworm6969 you see anything you want from them you got it bro. fuck the post office they got two coming to me this year but they were stolen


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 26, 2016)

My bad I thought you were coming to Atlanta.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 26, 2016)

if he goes west he'll wind up in the Pacific


cof


----------



## Friction1957 (Aug 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> it was a accidental cross from @supchaka 's garden and I crossed that to gg4 from those I am looking to cross the keeper to a Double Purple Pie and Double Doja Dog males. I was just talking to my mom about dates 10 minutes ago, and it will be during the school break so like 10 - 14 days we will be west. That's one of the many benefits of being good to people my place and garden will be taken care of for us. plus I will be automating and installing cameras so I will only need the animals cared for


Let me know if you need something while you are gone, happy to run down and squirt or hose or whatever.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> My bad I thought you were coming to Atlanta.


I am oops


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am oops


Obviously you need to smoke another


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> Obviously you need to smoke another


sounds like a plan to me


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2016)

Here is the Koko ( serious og x gg4 ) in a 5 gal hempy running lucus formula 
 these are the red purps x ctf 18 gal hempy


----------



## Friction1957 (Aug 26, 2016)

Dude, I think got KoKo seeds, EXACTLY what my plant looks like


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2016)

friction1957 said:


> Dude, I think got KoKo seeds, EXACTLY what my plant looks like


Na man its not. What till flower and they will have some differences veg is easy to look the same


----------



## 420roofer (Aug 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @northeastmarco you @Friction1957 @420roofer and my self are it I think but who knows


Heres Some of my outdoors. I've got some cuts of bear creek kush in hempys and in dirt. I've got some pga cuts inside.


----------



## Friction1957 (Aug 27, 2016)

420roofer said:


> Heres Some of my outdoors. I've got some cuts of bear creek kush in hempys and in dirt. I've got some pga cuts inside.


Looking good growther!


----------



## LongLoud_Co (Aug 28, 2016)

420roofer said:


> Heres Some of my outdoors. I've got some cuts of bear creek kush in hempys and in dirt. I've got some pga cuts inside.


Nice work mate


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 29, 2016)

got some double bucks from @bigworm6969   getting roots on the charlottes webs are getting roots @420tycoon


----------



## LongLoud_Co (Aug 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> got some double bucks from @bigworm6969 View attachment 3768294 View attachment 3768296 getting roots on the charlottes webs are getting roots @420tycoon View attachment 3768297


Nice.. seen ya post the twin up on ig


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 29, 2016)

triple purple doja #3 showing purple week 1
 woody og is frosting up nicely getting ready for some smokejumper og


----------



## LongLoud_Co (Aug 29, 2016)

That purple doja at one week


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 29, 2016)

@northeastmarco had some twin seeds earlier.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 29, 2016)

CPG might be getting a new name we will see


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 29, 2016)

Killing it doc


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 29, 2016)

Something of a permanent name Doc?


----------



## Javadog (Aug 29, 2016)

Gorilla....are all the big apes in use? 

Mandrill? 



No products found for your search term: *mandrill*


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 29, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Some thing of a permanent name Doc?


Yea thinking about Cherry Gas Attack or just Doc's Cherry Pie Glue. I surched it when i named it found nothing and now i am seeing some pics with it in crosses on here and i dont want any confusion.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 29, 2016)

Yeah, I'm high LOL Cherry Glue is probably smart.

That ought to be my new avatar....ha hah ha ha


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 29, 2016)

Id grow cherry glue!


----------



## Friction1957 (Aug 29, 2016)

Doc, I just rubbed the stem of your BCK, and HOLY SHITE, it was the dankest smell I've ever smelled from a plant. I was ready to start looking for road kill. Wow, this is going to be interesting. I don't even have words for it. It was way worse than a babies dirty diaper.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 29, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> Doc, I just rubbed the stem of your BCK, and HOLY SHITE, it was the dankest smell I've ever smelled from a plant. I was ready to start looking for road kill. Wow, this is going to be interesting. I don't even have words for it. It was way worse than a babies dirty diaper.


The Rum Bayou is even louder


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> The Rum Bayou is even louder


Amen to that! RB is ALL you can smell in my room, sweet and funky.


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 30, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cherry Pie View attachment 3765929Cherry pie glueView attachment 3765931


Dan look at all that resin.
Yeah RUm bayou can stink for sure.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2016)

Triple Purple Rhino


----------



## Friction1957 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Triple Purple Rhino
> View attachment 3769591


I REALLY need to get some of that. Looks amazing.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey Doc seen on OEs thread where you may throw in a few extras for the drop. Some stash from the past. This going to happen? Rum bayou please!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 31, 2016)

@Pig4buzz, The freebies will be testers not stock seeds more than likely.
Besides I don't think Doc has control of what OES sends.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 31, 2016)

Yeah well he posted in Oes thread old man Purple rhino couple others if recall.


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 31, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Yeah well he posted in Oes thread old man Purple rhino couple others if recall.


IG as well


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 31, 2016)

Probably gonna take my RB at lights on here in a few. She's 80 days from the flip today lol and hasn't thrown a new foxtail since my last picture. I'm gonna scope her first, but I believe she's going down. Pics to follow.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 31, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Probably gonna take my RB at lights on here in a few. She's 80 days from the flip today lol and hasn't thrown a new foxtail since my last picture. I'm gonna scope her first, but I believe she's going down. Pics to follow.


Mine are about 3 weeks out, moved a Aura OG today and it smelled like I stuck my nose into
a box of lemonhead candy soooo sweet.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 31, 2016)

@Fastslappy @Pig4buzz Yea I did go ahead and give them some triple purple rhino today. Had 22 cards left and so 10 are TPR. We are ordering nicer custom packageing and more tamper resistant than we had this batch.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 31, 2016)

@Dr.D81 could you tell us a little about the swamped/swomper Thanks


----------



## LongLoud_Co (Sep 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @Fastslappy @Pig4buzz Yea I did go ahead and give them some triple purple rhino today. Had 22 cards left and so 10 are TPR. We are ordering nicer custom packageing and more tamper resistant than we had this batch.


What kind of phenols should we expect from the triple rhino? Cheers


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @Fastslappy @Pig4buzz Yea I did go ahead and give them some triple purple rhino today. Had 22 cards left and so 10 are TPR. We are ordering nicer custom packageing and more tamper resistant than we had this batch.





LongLoud_Co said:


> What kind of phenols should we expect from the triple rhino? Cheers


I snagged sum rino , can u explain that cross & what to expect ?


----------



## Durzil (Sep 1, 2016)

Wow I missed a lot. Didn't read much but damn some drama eh?

Doc's a great guy and honest about his strains. He has some great projects in the works so stay tuned. The male's he has right now look like beasts. A couple are from a very major pheno hunt. I'm excited for what's to come.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @Fastslappy @Pig4buzz Yea I did go ahead and give them some triple purple rhino today. Had 22 cards left and so 10 are TPR. We are ordering nicer custom packageing and more tamper resistant than we had this batch.


I didn't get them this round but TPR is most definitely my next purchase .


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 1, 2016)

Durzil said:


> Wow I missed a lot. Didn't read much but damn some drama eh?


Just some uneducated cretin , it got mostly handled before Doc even read it .


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 1, 2016)

I couldn't stay awake , i wanted that csi purple frost & dbl bucks , but i did save $ sleeping
Tri-purpsR took a chance on that one , price waz right !


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 2, 2016)

So I took my Rum Bayou last night after 82 days of 12/12. She probably could have gone a touch later but I have zero interest in continuing her beyond 12 weeks. Cheers to Doc for breeding and Marco for sharing a couple of the beans. She is so dense that individual buds feel twice as heavy as anything else I'm growing. I've never seen a stem so hollow you could drive a truck through lol.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 2, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> So I took my Rum Bayou last night after 82 days of 12/12. She probably could have gone a touch later but I have zero interest in continuing her beyond 12 weeks. Cheers to Doc for breeding and Marco for sharing a couple of the beans. She is so dense that individual buds feel twice as heavy as anything else I'm growing. I've never seen a stem so hollow you could drive a truck through lol.
> View attachment 3771346 View attachment 3771347 View attachment 3771348 View attachment 3771349 View attachment 3771350 View attachment 3771351 View attachment 3771352


Beautiful grow Smidge.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks oldman! That RB was basically on autopilot from day one. She'd tell you what she wanted and didn't need much to be happy really. I mostly ignored her because I could. Easily beginner skill level necessary to grow this plant, save the 12 week flower which looks to be an anomaly with my pheno.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 2, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Thanks oldman! That RB was basically on autopilot from day one. She'd tell you what she wanted and didn't need much to be happy really. I mostly ignored her because I could. Easily beginner skill level necessary to grow this plant, save the 12 week flower which looks to be an anomaly with my pheno.


Mine are running the same way easy peasy.


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 2, 2016)

Sweet nice pipe! Gotta use them stems bro!


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 2, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Beautiful grow Smidge.


I concur,well done smidge


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 2, 2016)

Everyone have a great Memorial Day weekend! 
Doc I'm going to try to post some pix later of my most amazing Aura OG.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 2, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Everyone have a great Memorial Day weekend!
> Doc I'm going to try to post some pix later of my most amazing Aura OG.


Oldman you must've been smoking something when you wrote this lol...Labor Day weekend  it's all good we as stoners have the right to be off sometime


----------



## Friction1957 (Sep 2, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Triple Purple Rhino
> View attachment 3769591


Man I really gotta get me some of that


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 2, 2016)

I was , ooops Labor Day.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 2, 2016)

Oh these two are kinda interchangeable even though one
is far more important to my mind. :0)

That was a lovely take up there. Purple Dreds.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 3, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> So I took my Rum Bayou last night after 82 days of 12/12. She probably could have gone a touch later but I have zero interest in continuing her beyond 12 weeks. Cheers to Doc for breeding and Marco for sharing a couple of the beans. She is so dense that individual buds feel twice as heavy as anything else I'm growing. I've never seen a stem so hollow you could drive a truck through lol.
> View attachment 3771346 View attachment 3771347 View attachment 3771348 View attachment 3771349 View attachment 3771350 View attachment 3771351 View attachment 3771352


Holy shit fort knox! That is one of the best strains I've ever seen, she is one pretty lady Smidge


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 4, 2016)

Here's some shots of the Aura OG at 46 days, excuse the shaky hand but ........
This plant is AMAZING, only word to describe it the buds are like lemon smelling rocks. 
Bravo Doc! this strain is a true winner (I swiped a early tester and it tastes like it smells).


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Just some uneducated cretin , it got mostly handled before Doc even read it .


Ha ha ha, yep fo sure


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 4, 2016)

I put a tiny nug of the RB on my satellite receiver box last night and left it on. This morning I broke up said nug and got fucking ripped tater chip. Nice subtle grapey/fruity flavor on back of my throat with a touch of haze? Does that sound possible? My pheno reminds me of a blueberry sativa. I can't wait to pop the RB X Island Afghani beans I made from this special pheno. Wish I'd cloned her.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 4, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I put a tiny nug of the RB on my satellite receiver box last night and left it on. This morning I broke up said nug and got fucking ripped tater chip. Nice subtle grapey/fruity flavor on back of my throat with a touch of haze? Does that sound possible? My pheno reminds me of a blueberry sativa. I can't wait to pop the RB X Island Afghani beans I made from this special pheno. Wish I'd cloned her.
> View attachment 3772719


Looks nice bro. Imagine it is


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 4, 2016)

I'd ship you an OZ triple vacuum sealed if I could get it through man. Really. Wish it were possible but I'd imagine Vietnamese customs aren't cool.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 4, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I'd ship you an OZ if I could get it through man. Really. Wish it were possible but I'd imagine Vietnamese customs aren't cool.


Yeah I dont imagine they would be real hip to that if they found it. Appreciate the thought anyway


----------



## Javadog (Sep 4, 2016)

That last, whole plant, shot is amazing Oldman. Great work, and nice genetics Doc!


----------



## Friction1957 (Sep 4, 2016)

Doc, here's how your BCK is progressing. She almost at the end of her second week in flower.

Bud


Plant - She's about 5' tall


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 4, 2016)

Really liking how the honeybee is coming along


----------



## Friction1957 (Sep 4, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Really liking how the honeybee is coming alongView attachment 3772948


Nice and frosty, what week is that?


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 4, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> Nice and frosty, what week is that?


I think over three,just really took off last week


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 4, 2016)

Looking great @Smidge34 @oldman60 

Just got back from camping with @Durzil and some friends hope everyone had a great weekend


----------



## 420roofer (Sep 5, 2016)

Looking forward to visiting with you. We will be in eugene Friday, probably around 2 or so.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 5, 2016)

420roofer said:


> Looking forward to visiting with you. We will be in eugene Friday, probably around 2 or so.


cant wait 

we had a great time this weekend. We got to just get away with no pone or anything.


we had a like 9 kids there between us all

my buddy @Druzil has a rocking smoker


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 5, 2016)

Gods Gift

triple purple doja #3 red purps x ctf


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 5, 2016)

2010 dog kush 
dog kush s1 #4 is one of my 2 keepers and the one that looks like the winner of the pheno hunt


----------



## Friction1957 (Sep 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> cant wait
> 
> we had a great time this weekend. We got to just get away with no pone or anything.
> View attachment 3773735
> ...


Wow looks like a great trip!

Edit: I don't know which I like more, your photography or your plants.


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> dog kush s1 #4


Nice thick stem on that girl , robust huh


----------



## 420roofer (Sep 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> cant wait
> 
> we had a great time this weekend. We got to just get away with no pone or anything.
> View attachment 3773735
> ...


Looks like alot of fun.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 5, 2016)

Its fuken awesome to be away enjoying yourself without a phone, I agree 100%. Looks like a nice time Doc


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 5, 2016)

I'll second @Vnsmkr, looks awsome Doc.
Plants look great to.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 5, 2016)

Hey Doc you're following me on IG how the hell do I use that thing ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 5, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Hey Doc you're following me on IG how the hell do I use that thing ?


You can message from person to person or you message people in pics by tagging them @skunkwreck


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 6, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Hey Doc you're following me on IG how the hell do I use that thing ?





Vnsmkr said:


> You can message from person to person or you message people in pics by tagging them @skunkwreck


What are your names on IG? I signed up last night under theeastcoastmo


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 6, 2016)

Mine is the same here & IG


eastcoastmo said:


> What are your names on IG? I signed up last night under theeastcoastmo


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 6, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> What are your names on IG? I signed up last night under theeastcoastmo


Haha I noticed that, I followed you as well. Wcitykush420


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 6, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> What are your names on IG? I signed up last night under theeastcoastmo


Skunk_wreck


----------



## supchaka (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm on IG as @srsog2


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yea guys ig is a bit different but easy after you play with it for a bit. I am on there as Docs.dank.seeds


----------



## bobdagrowah (Sep 6, 2016)

Doc we need some rum bayou


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2016)

I know guys I am working on it 

school starts tomorrow so i am up way to late but I had company then had some work to do. now a bite and off to bed


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 7, 2016)

Lkn good over there man


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 7, 2016)

Looking beautiful Doc.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

Just made an IG lol didn't think I would but once I heard about people showing guerilla grows and not med or rec figured might as well get on there. I'm so small time anyways and I won't have no location services on whatsoever so shouldn't be fucking with me lol. 

@darealkingjames420 is my handle. Hit me up y'all


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Just made an IG lol didn't think I would but once I heard about people showing guerilla grows and not med or rec figured might as well get on there. I'm so small time anyways and I won't have no location services on whatsoever so shouldn't be fucking with me lol.
> 
> @darealkingjames420 is my handle. Hit me up y'all


Yea low key small grow is not going to stand out


----------



## Friction1957 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I know guys I am working on it
> 
> school starts tomorrow so i am up way to late but I had company then had some work to do. now a bite and off to bed
> View attachment 3774860 View attachment 3774861


You getting socked in by rain the last few days? It's been to wet up here for me to do any work on my gh yet. Yours is still looking great.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Just made an IG lol didn't think I would but once I heard about people showing guerilla grows and not med or rec figured might as well get on there. I'm so small time anyways and I won't have no location services on whatsoever so shouldn't be fucking with me lol.
> 
> @darealkingjames420 is my handle. Hit me up y'all


I still haven't figured mine out , I can like shit and comment but cant post pics smh


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 7, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea low key small grow is not going to stand out


Go big or go home.....lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 7, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I still haven't figured mine out , I can like shit and comment but cant post pics smh


LMAO
*How do I take or upload a photo?*
To take a photo or upload one from your phone or tablet's photo library, first tap




at the bottom of the screen.


To take a new photo, tap *Photo* at the bottom of the screen, then tap




. To switch between front and rear-facing cameras, tap




. To adjust the flash, tap




. You can also record a video.
To upload a photo from your phone's library, tap *Library* at the bottom of the screen and select the photo you'd like to share.
Once you've taken or uploaded a photo, you can add effects or filters, a caption and your location before sharing.

Note: You can't take or upload photos from a desktop computer.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMAO
> *How do I take or upload a photo?*
> To take a photo or upload one from your phone or tablet's photo library, first tap
> 
> ...


Mine dont have the camera button or whatever at the bottom of the screen , there lies the problem


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 7, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Mine dont have the camera button or whatever at the bottom of the screen , there lies the problem


Its the image of the "button" in the center bottom?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 7, 2016)

May not look like a camera anymore


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Mine dapp have the camera button or whatever at the bottom of the screen , there lies the problem


You can only post pics from a phone or tablet through the app. You can't upload from the internet


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> You getting socked in by rain the last few days? It's been to wet up here for me to do any work on my gh yet. Yours is still looking great.


Yes we did. It rained all day and night


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 7, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> You can only post pics from a phone or tablet through the app. You can't upload from the internet


Ok im on a phone but if I download the app it starts another account


----------



## lio lacidem (Sep 7, 2016)

My ig is nosolventhere


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Ok im on a phone but if I download the app it starts another account


It shouldn't do that. Once you download the app should ask you to sign in or signup. Make sure your phone location services are off too lol and make sure the pics you take with phone doesn't geotag either.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It shouldn't do that. Once you download the app should ask you to sign in or signup. Make sure your phone location services are off too lol and make sure the pics you take with phone doesn't geotag either.


Yep and when I do that it starts another account with my real name and even generated a email address for me to use I just have to make up the password, if I try to use the email address under my account for skunk_wreck it says account already used . smh


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2016)

@RM3 what do you know about colchicene us on flowering plants?


----------



## RM3 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @RM3 what do you know about colchicene us on flowering plants?


Just what I've read, never used it, never will


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 7, 2016)

used to make diploids & muti-ploids in offspring
toxic as hell handle very carefully , you can Not smoke the treated weed it's highly toxic too


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @RM3 what do you know about colchicene us on flowering plants?


POISON!!!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 7, 2016)

It was tried in the early '70s and a few people died from the residue the only safe app is to
soak seeds 24 hrs to make polyploid plants and use the f2's for consumption.
This is what I've read.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It shouldn't do that. Once you download the app should ask you to sign in or signup. Make sure your phone location services are off too lol and make sure the pics you take with phone doesn't geotag either.


I figured it out brother lmao like I been saying im a low tech man in a high tech world smh sorry about the thread highjacking @Dr.D81


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 7, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I figured it out brother lmao like I been saying im a low tech man in a high tech world smh sorry about the thread highjacking @Dr.D81


Anything I need done on the computer I call my son, it took me 6 mos and a walk through to post 
a pic here lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2016)

Thank you guys i have @deeproots74 roommate here and he had questions I couldn't answer. @RM3 what do you all us for your sulfur in your soil. I use Epsom salt and he was asking for other sources. Does soil sulfur work?


----------



## RM3 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thank you guys i have @deeproots74 roommate here and he had questions I couldn't answer. @RM3 what do you all us for your sulfur in your soil. I use Epsom salt and he was asking for other sources. Does soil sulfur work?


DO NOT use elemental sulfur, use sulfates ,,,check first post here, there is a recipe you can give him
https://www.rollitup.org/t/your-grandpas-weed-or-is-uv-supplementation-really-needed.920065/


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2016)

RM3 said:


> DO NOT use elemental sulfur, use sulfates ,,,check first post here, there is a recipe you can give him
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/your-grandpas-weed-or-is-uv-supplementation-really-needed.920065/


Thank you he is all fixed up now and i have a new sulfur recipe to try


----------



## supchaka (Sep 7, 2016)

This is why Instagram  it's one place where all your personal interests can converge! And about a million times more people.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2016)

supchaka said:


> This is why Instagram  it's one place where all your personal interests can converge! And about a million times more people. View attachment 3775632


Yo that red head interest me alot buddy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 7, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yo that red head interest me alot buddy


Yeah me too me too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2016)

I dropped a pack of @bigworm6969 bouble bucks , black cherry dojo f2, and the last bean of my csi old family purple tonight. Bigworm was the BCD f2 made with thorhax's pollen?


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yo that red head interest me alot buddy





Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah me too me too


Damn skippy !!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2016)

Women with tatts are my weakness. Nothing like a sexy tatted up woman


----------



## RM3 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hey Doc, harvested the BCK, awesome plant ! awesome smoke !
will be gettin a few of these your way soon 
.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 8, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Hey Doc, harvested the BCK, awesome plant ! awesome smoke !
> will be gettin a few of these your way soon
> .
> View attachment 3775906


Hell yea glade you liked it


----------



## eazye252 (Sep 8, 2016)

Any info on the double purple pie?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 8, 2016)

Black Cherry Dojo F2 are from jaws BCD F1 seedstock


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 8, 2016)

hey , how's do you guys pollinate just one branch ? i've harvested some pollen on foil & was thinkin a feather & the pollen in a small baggie ? the feather with a dip in baggie then wipe 
gotta hit some fav's with DP


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 8, 2016)

got my shipping info on triple rhino Tuesday ,sshould be here tomorrow , 
i'm gettin my fall indoor planning & room prep 
gettin ready for sum LED Cob Boogie now that I've got 3 girls ripe


----------



## RM3 (Sep 8, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> hey , how's do you guys pollinate just one branch ? i've harvested some pollen on foil & was thinkin a feather & the pollen in a small baggie ? the feather with a dip in baggie then wipe
> gotta hit some fav's with DP


place a bread bag over the stem, secure with twist tie, put small hole on bread bag, dip a bit of pollen into a straw, place straw in hole, blow


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 8, 2016)

RM3 said:


> place a bread bag over the stem, secure with twist tie, put small hole on bread bag, dip a bit of pollen into a straw, place straw in hole, blow


hey I like that way , I've pollenated soo many different plants in my 20 years of g/h work each has it's own twists
I've got a Euphorbia that has to be covered in panty hose to catch the seeds as they explode when ripe


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> hey , how's do you guys pollinate just one branch ? i've harvested some pollen on foil & was thinkin a feather & the pollen in a small baggie ? the feather with a dip in baggie then wipe
> gotta hit some fav's with DP


When theres no wind (or at little as possible for me), I brush it on with a small paint brush, the very small kind you have in art classes or you can sort of fluff up the end of a cotton swab and brush it on lightly. Ive done both. I like the way RM3 mentioned


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 8, 2016)

i breed aloes as well


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

Ah cool. I have a bunch of 2 types of aloe upstairs. We use it for drinks and I use it for plant food/supplement


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 8, 2016)

mine are breed for color & thorn shape , say a pink leaf color with bright red thorns ornamentals if u will 
the sap is caustic on some aloes much like cannabis the compounds are different in each different species of aloe 
& there about a thousand


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> mine are breed for color & thorn shape , say a pink leaf color with bright red thorns ornamentals if u will
> the sap is caustic on some aloes much like cannabis the compounds are different in each different species of aloe
> & there about a thousand


Yep I knew there were loads of different aloe breeds. So, do you breed ornamentals?


----------



## 420roofer (Sep 8, 2016)

Here's some clones of docs pga that went straight to flower.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 9, 2016)

Hey Doc what's the general feelings about Pitbulls in Oregon?


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep I knew there were loads of different aloe breeds. So, do you breed ornamentals?


Yeah germination is hardest part.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 9, 2016)

The 2 here cut and transplant extremely easy


----------



## CornerStone (Sep 9, 2016)

papapayne said:


>


wow, those look good matte


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 9, 2016)

wow I did some potting yesterday about 75 3 gallons and damn my back hurt. @eazye252 the Double Purple Pie is Cherry Pie x Triple Purple Doja and I had 20 cards left before I made new packaging and let 5 packs each of it and Double Doja Dog go as a pre release. the next of those crosses will be released on Halloween ish time. @Fastslappy that's cool bro! I had several spices in LA now only one. @CornerStone that dude wont be answering you here. he hates me now I tell everyone how big a con and ass he turned out to be after I spent a year helping him and all kinds of shit came out when we were going to buy land together. I found out he was a con and lies about being a disabled vet and pretty much everything. was a dick to my kids over someone saying I was teaching him how to grow. Was some dumb shit hell he fuck my buddy on well over a LB that I was given my Dr. Who and Triple Purple Doja males from. Best and only good thing he ever did for me was introduce me to a great friend my hommie Durzil. by the way that shit is all on docs lab but enough of that its pic time

Super Skunk my old neighbor Mike gave me just before he died this year Woody og franks gift triple purple doja #3 also given to me by durzil


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 9, 2016)

2 of the triple purple rhinos


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Sep 9, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> 2 of the triple purple rhinos
> View attachment 3776818 View attachment 3776819


Nice structure on those!


----------



## eazye252 (Sep 9, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> wow I did some potting yesterday about 75 3 gallons and damn my back hurt. @eazye252 the Double Purple Pie is Cherry Pie x Triple Purple Doja and I had 20 cards left before I made new packaging and let 5 packs each of it and Double Doja Dog go as a pre release. the next of those crosses will be released on Halloween ish time. @Fastslappy that's cool bro! I had several spices in LA now only one. @CornerStone that dude wont be answering you here. he hates me now I tell everyone how big a con and ass he turned out to be after I spent a year helping him and all kinds of shit came out when we were going to buy land together. I found out he was a con and lies about being a disabled vet and pretty much everything. was a dick to my kids over someone saying I was teaching him how to grow. Was some dumb shit hell he fuck my buddy on well over a LB that I was given my Dr. Who and Triple Purple Doja males from. Best and only good thing he ever did for me was introduce me to a great friend my hommie Durzil. by the way that shit is all on docs lab but enough of that its pic time
> 
> Super Skunk my old neighbor Mike gave me just before he died this yearView attachment 3776813 Woody ogView attachment 3776814 franks giftView attachment 3776815 triple purple doja #3 also given to me by durzil
> View attachment 3776816


I was lucky enough to order 2 packs. Thanks


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 9, 2016)

@Dr.D81 whats the nose on that Super Skunk like??? Looks amazing would love to have a skunk around. Been meaning to get up with you too past few months been crazy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> @Dr.D81 whats the nose on that Super Skunk like??? Looks amazing would love to have a skunk around. Been meaning to get up with you too past few months been crazy


More sweet than skunk right now but i am looking for that old Road Kill Skunk right now


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 9, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> More sweet than skunk right now but i am looking for that old Road Kill Skunk right now


Awww man damn but yea stay on a mission for it bro. The community is longing for RKS. We gotta get @RM3 to get on the Skunk project ASAP lol. Stop bullshittin RM3


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 9, 2016)

Oh i heard of a cut but alas i am a bit short of the 35k asking price


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 9, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Oh i heard of a cut but alas i am a bit short of the 35k asking price


Whoooo it don't suprise me on bit. If it's real deal gonna have to shell out for it. Skunkwerks dude is a phony lol but whoever gets it out on open market first will kill.


----------



## RM3 (Sep 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Awww man damn but yea stay on a mission for it bro. The community is longing for RKS. We gotta get @RM3 to get on the Skunk project ASAP lol. Stop bullshittin RM3


Gonna be next year, too much goin on


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 9, 2016)

Shit bro it was bread once it can be done again. I still have about a million Mexican seeds to grow out


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 9, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Gonna be next year, too much goin on


I need to see what classic has in seeds. I would love to put some work in on a killer skunk weed


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 9, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Gonna be next year, too much goin on


I'll be waiting patiently bro


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 9, 2016)

I have 8 packs of seeds on the way from Jordan if the island today. He had gotten in touch to see about traiding beans. I am going to get him a few things together next week. Have a couple packs to send to others i am behind on too


----------



## RM3 (Sep 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I'll be waiting patiently bro


I did get the 70's Skunk X Afghan seeds done and made a few crosses this last grow


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 9, 2016)

RM3 said:


> I did get the 70's Skunk X Afghan seeds done and made a few crosses this last grow


Some really funky phenos in those beans you hunted through?


----------



## RM3 (Sep 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Some really funky phenos in those beans you hunted through?


Folks always forget my garden never stinks 

Only kept one boy and one girl, got lots of seeds, gettin ready to pheno hunt the stage 4's, tis the project that comes first, once done with it I'll get more done on these other strains


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Awww man damn but yea stay on a mission for it bro. The community is longing for RKS. We gotta get @RM3 to get on the Skunk project ASAP lol. Stop bullshittin RM3





Dr.D81 said:


> Oh i heard of a cut but alas i am a bit short of the 35k asking price


I dont know what id do for a legit cut of RKS


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 9, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Folks always forget my garden never stinks
> 
> Only kept one boy and one girl, got lots of seeds, gettin ready to pheno hunt the stage 4's, tis the project that comes first, once done with it I'll get more done on these other strains


Yea I do forget that. Well have you tried any finished product of the mom? The nugs do smell tho right? Forgive me if it sounds like I'm picking I'm not I just figure Skunk x Afghan would have to produce funky phenos


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 9, 2016)

Originally Posted by *mr. burns*
Hello all!!!

Finally someone has the balls to speak of the INFAMOUS TEXAS SHORELINE STRAIN!!! I recently moved to the Lone Star State from Northern Cali (Bay Area) and had the worst of luck trying to score some greens, plenty of TRIPLES (commercial green bud) but nothing on the EXOTIC side like strains i used to have in Cali: Trainwreck, Mendocino Madness, OG Kush, Diesel etc etc etc...

Then, I was enlightened by a friend of a friend who had the plug on some SUPER-PIE-YAO, it was called TEXAS SHORELINE, $5,300.00/lb. Being from
Cali, I've never heard of this strain before. But when got my hands on the 1st lb of this stuff, my life has literally changed!!! Through a double vacuumed sealed bag, there was a lingering STANK SMELL... seconds after i rip into the bag, the whole house where i was staying (UNCLE) reiked of a PUTRID MOST SKUNKY ODOR EVER... I literally mean the MOST AROMATIC STRAIN i have been in the presence of!!! Every corner of the house was seeped with this smell. I went through the sack, sold all the popcorn nugglets, and kept all the donkey dick nugs to myself, praying that somehow i would find a bean..... with no luck!!!!

Over the next 3 years i have been on a treasure hunt for the elite strain!!! everytime my guy would come around having this strain, twice a year, i would pick up at least a lb and rummage thru it and reserve all the main colas for the likes of myself and special buddies. The grower, I'll speak on them later, has perfected they craft, i mean everytime i've picked up shoreline from my guy, every bud is PERFECT, never been in bags (tupperware and jars only) every bud glistening wit ickey stickey tricomes, the buds all look full and about to bursts, the strain looks hideously beautiful!!!

So.... as time flies, I end up finding 2 beans off a main cola i've had stored. these beans look very FAT!!! I have BOG's SBv2 beans and these shoreline beans are 4-5 imes larger than that of the GURU BOG's coveted strain. Very impressive!!! So my search has come to an end with 2 beans (prolly from stress) because the grower of the TEXAS SHORELINE knows wat they are doing... NO MISTAKES, truly top-notch quality. On the other hand, a buddy of mine, who also has never grown was given clones of a strain he called TEXAS SHORELINE, but he didnt even know about the treasure he now possesed!!! Well, to make a long story short, I didnt believe he had the real deal TEXAS SHORELINE. So i came back on the day he harvested to help trim. When i pull up to his drive-way and get out of my car, i can smell the VERY DISTINCT ROADKILL SKUNKYNESS THAT ALL YOU TEXAS SHORELINE USERS ALL LOVE!!! I get 5 clones and burn out to my "BAT-CAVE"

HEHEHEHEHEHEHE

TEXAS SHORELINE:

genetics - i believe this strain is 100% sativa (rumors have it that TEXAS SHORELINE is NL#5 x Super Skunk) i dont know for a fact but it is pure kick ass

odor - UNFORGETTABLE, nothing smells more, hands down... not even the Super Skunks or NL/Skunk crosses (one gram can stink up a 2 story 3 bedroom 3 bathroom house in a matter of minutes... MmMmMm GOOOD

size - can be giants, worth the extra month if you are cash cropping, if you have no worries about odor. 4-5ft, approximately 120-200 grams/ plant. and thats in flood and drain set-up

appearance - people always say they got some fire, lemme tell you this, the crystals on the TEXAS SHORELINE are BIG.... very big... magnify it and you shall be drooling. very tite buds that are full, looking to burst

smoke - one hitter quitter, smokes jus like it smells!!! i used to take hits of this stuff while at work and would come back smelling jus like the strain jus breathing also my fingers stank like i been fingering a skunk's butthole, the smell lingers on ur palate for hours and doesnt lose its flavor like all buds do when smoked, this stuff tastes good all the way to the last hit

I truly believe that this strain will be one of the ELITES on the all time list, ive had the best of the best before, but the TEXAS SHORELINE is unarguably the best ever, sorry to all the breeders making money, once TEXAS SHORELINE makes a name for itself and finally gets leaked to the public.... ALL HELL WILL BREAK LOOSE *someone please quote me* the lucky few who have run across it have been blessed with my same knowledge 1st hand/ smoke.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 9, 2016)

the one the English call "cheese" has the loudest skunk smell that I've ever had. breeders' boutique has dippy ellsy which smells like fresh road kill.
http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seed-details.php?id=12
...and they're having a 50% off sale


cof


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 9, 2016)

Chem 91 has a lot of roadkill goodness, also.


----------



## RM3 (Sep 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I do forget that. Well have you tried any finished product of the mom? The nugs do smell tho right? Forgive me if it sounds like I'm picking I'm not I just figure Skunk x Afghan would have to produce funky phenos


It's every bit that old 70's skunk taste and smell, very similar high to my CTF just not as potent. We're callin it CTF Lite  The beans are gonna be the next freebies that go out with bean orders


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 9, 2016)

Here's what Neville had to say in an older RIU thread (I assume that's really Neville) about RKS:



> If u take an afgS and cross it with an afgT you'll find wat you're looking for....soon or later throw backs will pop up. Meaning if u cross the devil with ASH or devil with nordle you'll find it................AfgT was bred to SK1 to make SS. The sister plant which afgS was used to make nordle which is AfgSxSK1(2) x AfgSxSK1(2).


https://www.rollitup.org/t/who-has-the-stinkest-road-kill-skunk.605414/page-2

Pheno hunt!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 9, 2016)

Man I'd give my left one for some old time Skunk, the first "sinse" I ever smoked.


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 9, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Here's what Neville had to say in an older RIU thread (I assume that's really Neville) about RKS:
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/who-has-the-stinkest-road-kill-skunk.605414/page-2
> ...


I was talking to a guy that worked with Neville and he says Skunk #1 never was roadkill and that roadkill is an American thing, lots of it in the nineties, even the Mexican weed was skunky. In the UK they call all weed skunk. I think maybe Hindu Kush x Mexican and maybe some pine flavor from a Northern Lights and Chem 91, combinations of those strains equal Roadkill skunk.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 9, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Man I'd give my left one for some old time Skunk, the first "sinse" I ever smoked.


Yep. My very first high was 1985 and I was 16 years old. I had hit a couple doobies before, but hadn't felt shit. My buddies did the trick with a big red bud they said was Colombian. It fucked me up, but that was the last red bud I've seen to this day. After that I smoked a bunch of $15 lids of dirt for a few months before the skunk wave hit and then we were smoking rks for $35 a quarter and getting ripped. Everybody from back in the day remembers it. You couldn't have a sack on you without everybody knowing it. I just remember how half a hit would send most people into a coughing fit. I remember a dude getting his assed kicked because he puked into a fella's big ass 20 pound dragon bong at a party. Shit had major expanding powers and a joint seemed to stone as many people as you could find to hit it lol. 

Quick story. 1986 I believe I saw Poison open for Ratt in Evansville, Indiana. We rolled 26 hog legs and smuggled them into that show. I remember me and my crew hitting each of those 26 doobs once apiece before watching them trail off into the crowd. Great memories.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 9, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Man I'd give my left one for some old time Skunk, the first "sinse" I ever smoked.


Amen


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 9, 2016)

Anyway, that local grown RKS I was buying in west Kentucky way back in the mid to late 80s came from seeds RUMORED to be ordered from ad in back of High Times, back when you could legally import seeds still as a novelty. Wish I knew what they ordered.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 9, 2016)

Speaking of skunk my dog just got sprayed in the yard HELP!!! any suggestions.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 9, 2016)

tomato juice is effective...cover thoroughly , rub it into him, let stand for 15 minutes and then bath with dawn.. Hope you have some nitrile gloves


cof


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 9, 2016)

I used to think mater juice too, but.....

http://dan.drydog.com/patsyann/skunk.html


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks guys.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 9, 2016)

I just used the Myth Busters recipe of 1/4 cup baking soda 2 tsp Dawn and 1 qt peroxide
and the shizit is great 1 dose and no smell!!!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 9, 2016)

Jeeeeez what a way to finish a day, trimming since noon then at 8:30 the idiot gets sprayed.
Thanks for the help but I didn't have tomato juice on hand but the other stuff is a miracle.
All you dog owners keep that recipe on hand it really works.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 9, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Jeeeeez what a way to finish a day, trimming since noon then at 8:30 the idiot gets sprayed.
> Thanks for the help but I didn't have tomato juice on hand but the other stuff is a miracle.
> All you dog owners keep that recipe on hand it really works.


Ha ha, I know its not funny at all. Ask @getawaymountain about his dog getting sprayed and then flying through the doggie door right into his bed in the middle of the night


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 10, 2016)

Rum Bayou final tally before curing 121.7 grams. Not bad for around 3 week veg. Fuckin top shelf smoke.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 10, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Rum Bayou final tally before curing 121.7 grams. Not bad for around 3 week veg. Fuckin top shelf smoke.
> View attachment 3777542
> View attachment 3777540 View attachment 3777541
> View attachment 3777543


Beautiful Smidge nice haul. 

I have 2 Aura OG's and 1 RB coming down tomorrow the RB is showing strong purple now.
I'll try to get a pic tonight at lights out.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 10, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Rum Bayou final tally before curing 121.7 grams. Not bad for around 3 week veg. Fuckin top shelf smoke.
> View attachment 3777542
> View attachment 3777540 View attachment 3777541
> View attachment 3777543


nice haul bro. Yeah thats some pretty stuff man


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 10, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Beautiful Smidge nice haul.
> 
> I have 2 Aura OG's and 1 RB coming down tomorrow the RB is showing strong purple now.
> I'll try to get a pic tonight at lights out.


Thanks man! Is your pheno as dense and heavy as mine? I fit that qp+ in a 2 quart jar.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 10, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Thanks man! Is your pheno as dense and heavy as mine? I fit that qp+ in a 2 quart jar.
> View attachment 3777568


It's all bent over looking at the floor and I have 33" cages around them.
I have 1 Aura that you could knock a bull off a bridge with I've never had such a dense plant
can't wait to weigh it.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 10, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I put a tiny nug of the RB on my satellite receiver box last night and left it on. This morning I broke up said nug and got fucking ripped tater chip. Nice subtle grapey/fruity flavor on back of my throat with a touch of haze? Does that sound possible? My pheno reminds me of a blueberry sativa. I can't wait to pop the RB X Island Afghani beans I made from this special pheno. Wish I'd cloned her.
> View attachment 3772719


How many seeds did you make? maybe that is why she went so long also.


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Sep 10, 2016)

Your gear looks great...if yea need a test grower hit me up


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Gods Gift
> View attachment 3773759
> triple purple doja #3View attachment 3773760 red purps x ctfView attachment 3773761


You know Doc we gonna have to name RP X CTF after we each harvest and see how they are. Mine will be unseeded and yours well you are doc so seeds i am sure. I am really ripped on some aligator kush I broke a branch and well I had to sample some. I think AK likes to be treated like shit as it is really great and creeps allot.
I see allot of great grows going on, congrats all.
Glad you had a great time camping and that pic with woman with kids I swear I thought it was my ole lady form that angle lol even she agrees.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 10, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> How many seeds did you make? maybe that is why she went so long also.


Just dusted a lower bud. Maybe 120 beans.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 10, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Just dusted a lower bud. Maybe 120 beans.


when you find a good pheno share it with doc bro. By that time I will be docs neighbor.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 10, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> when you find a good pheno share it with doc bro. By that time I will be docs neighbor.


What are you working with @DCobeen your not around too much any more we miss ya.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 10, 2016)

Here's the A OG this is the densest plant I've grown and the smell is the funkiest lemon,
incense and wood and the frost speaks for itself. I hope Doc didn't lose the genetics on
this strain. Winner winner steak for dinner. 
   
That stake is 5' above the soil.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 11, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> What are you working with @DCobeen your not around too much any more we miss ya.


I dont come to RIU allot but will try to get to docs thread here. I am running some cuts from Doc and Some of mine. You find any real dank fire? I see you posting some real nice pics and I see you are growing really great now. I am jsut getting my rooms dialed in. Got some sweet outdoor ladies going also. trying to get a couple full rooms run so I can move to oregon late winter early spring.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 11, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> so I can move to oregon late winter early spring.


Are we using the same play book lol


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 11, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Are we using the same play book lol


you moving to OR also? I wanted to move to OR instead of MI but Doc had a partner then and I didnt want to cause issues as I knew Jeff was a Bitch and I learned a long time ago that people have to learn that for there selves, Now I am not partnering per say with Doc but we are teaming up for land ect so we can cover each others back. Now to raise $50k in 6 months to make it happen. Where in Oregon you thinking?


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 11, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> you moving to OR also? I wanted to move to OR instead of MI but Doc had a partner then and I didnt want to cause issues as I knew Jeff was a Bitch and I learned a long time ago that people have to learn that for there selves, Now I am not partnering per say with Doc but we are teaming up for land ect so we can cover each others back. Now to raise $50k in 6 months to make it happen. Where in Oregon you thinking?


Yes I am and I'll be around the Eugene or Springfield area . We're trying to get there soon enough to get my med/rec cards and start the spring outdoor grow . I'm not looking for partners myself but friendly neighbors would be a HUGE plus .


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 11, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> I dont come to RIU allot but will try to get to docs thread here. I am running some cuts from Doc and Some of mine. You find any real dank fire? I see you posting some real nice pics and I see you are growing really great now. I am jsut getting my rooms dialed in. Got some sweet outdoor ladies going also. trying to get a couple full rooms run so I can move to oregon late winter early spring.


I'm not doing any breeding yet but I'm going to try to save some Lambsbread that could be
a great Sativa component for any x breeding.
Good luck with the moving project I've been thinking about a move myself, getting tired of the
bs around here but the health issues and the old lady are pretty big obstacles.
Good vibes coming your way for your endeavors D hope it happens soon for you.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 11, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Rum Bayou final tally before curing 121.7 grams. Not bad for around 3 week veg. Fuckin top shelf smoke.
> View attachment 3777542
> View attachment 3777540 View attachment 3777541
> View attachment 3777543


Nice work Smidge


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 11, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Here's the A OG this is the densest plant I've grown and the smell is the funkiest lemon,
> incense and wood and the frost speaks for itself. I hope Doc didn't lose the genetics on
> this strain. Winner winner steak for dinner.
> View attachment 3777909 View attachment 3777910 View attachment 3777911 View attachment 3777912
> That stake is 5' above the soil.


Beautiful


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 11, 2016)

Made a last minute decision not to take the RB and A OG down today going to give them another week.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 13, 2016)

I have to get 3 full harvests out of my grow here then I can move. I will have money ahead of me so Doc can get land for us. I will also have to go find a house or just buy a 5th wheel or mobile home to move onto land.


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 13, 2016)

Some great colors coming out,honeybee


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Some great colors coming out,honeybeeView attachment 3779964View attachment 3779965


looks great bro


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2016)

greenhouse crop 3 week 6 since transplant
triple purple doja 3  TPD 9


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2016)

triple purple rhino is 4 out of 5 purple so far


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2016)

koko @supchaka 
 sins og


----------



## Friction1957 (Sep 13, 2016)

WOW. Both of those triple purple's look simply amazing! Absolutely on my wish list!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> WOW. Both of those triple purple's look simply amazing! Absolutely on my wish list!


Bring you some tomorrow


----------



## Friction1957 (Sep 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Bring you some tomorrow


You are so much more than just a pretty face! 

Looking forward to having you up here, be nice to get an experience set of eyes on my ladies! Not to mention a new hoop greenhouse!

Last day my garden gets to look like this. That's me in the back waving


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> You are so much more than just a pretty face!
> 
> Looking forward to having you up here, be nice to get an experience set of eyes on my ladies! Not to mention a new hoop greenhouse!
> 
> Last day my garden gets to look like this. That's me in the back waving View attachment 3780010


Looking good man


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2016)

I have been busy as hell again trying to get ready for the I door to be flippable again and having people by. Had @420roofer and his wife by twice and was a horribly host haha. Next time I will have to cook for them like I was going to. Kids started school and I have been riding about 5 miles a day taking my son to and from school on bikes. Got some oil back I need to get pics of and get them up. Got 120 18oz hempys done last night 40 of them are Charlotte web for a buddy from cali to come pick up. Had my boys from Emerald valley extracts by twice also this weekend. We will be ordering new packaging hopefully next week when I get payed. Going extra nice on the new shit you guys should like it


----------



## lio lacidem (Sep 13, 2016)

@Dr.D81 wow those BubbleParty are great growers in veg. Got 4 out of 5 to germinate. The pitbull x tpd is a little slower but still great growing so far


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> @Dr.D81 wow those BubbleParty are great growers in veg. Got 4 out of 5 to germinate. The pitbull x tpd is a little slower but still great growing so far


Pitbull x tpd are going to be heavy indica and will be slower in veg and no stretch but super fast in flower


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 13, 2016)

Quick question , how long do u leave the plastic bags on branches that u chucked pollen on to ?? 
did it this morning & now the bags are sweating


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2016)

If it is sweating I would think you are good to go. Water would have knocked down any stay pollen left


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> If it is sweating I would think you are good to go. Water would have knocked down any stay pollen left


 thought as much but wanna check with u 1st as u the expert , my 1st hemp chuck


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hey Doc I know I said I'm no breeder but I just dropped 6 seeds from the 8 Ball x Aura I found lol,
I hope they pop. 
By the way your gh looks absolutely fantastic as well as all other pics.


----------



## infinite313 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hey doc, I picked up some of your sfv og x cherry pie fems from oes a couple weeks ago. Any info on those? Thanks


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 14, 2016)

Garden looking great Doc. When I am there I am gonna see about bottling your energy bro, I think we can sale it for a premium , takes a bike ride to school with son then does chores then goes to help a friend build a greenhouse. You are a stud bro. Enjoy it while you can. another 15 years and you gonna be like wow I used to do that.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> koko @supchaka
> View attachment 3779975 sins ogView attachment 3779976


Koko is looking dandy  how's she grow?


----------



## Friction1957 (Sep 14, 2016)

Wow what a fucking day. I swear I have had more amazing luck on this first grow than any human should be allowed to have. Today @Dr.D81 /Doc drove over two fucking hours to come up here, spent all day until just a few minutes ago working on my NEW HOOP GREENHOUSE. I'm old and sort of sickly and really less handy than almost anyone you have ever known. I'd love to say that I "helped" him, but the truth is the most help I was was when I was creating shade with my shadow standing around watching him as he worked. Fuck who does that shit today for someone they've only recently met? I felt like it was 1850 and "we" were doing a barn raising. Only instead of a whole town it was just one hell of a nice guy helping out a growther. Not to mention having a set of experienced growers eye on a first grow. Man I thought I had some decent karma coming after a couple of really hard years, but this, I'm going to be in debt for some time to come. @DCobeen thank you so much for introducing me to your friend, I owe you one growther. 

I'd love to tell you how he even smoked me out all day, but to be honest I took 1 hit off of a rosin stripped blunt and I was plastered for the next 5 hours. HOLY FUCK I was high. Dude even smoked me out with his own private stash of some of the best weed I have ever smoked in my entire 59 year life. 

Seeds? FUCK ME, I may never have to buy another seed ever. Christmas and my birthday all rolled into one. Wow, just fucking wow. Here's a couple of quick picks taken at the end of the night of the new 20' x 10' x 10' hoop tunnel. More tomorrow, my back is killing me, time for a pain killer, a muscle relaxer, a glass of wine and a couple of tokes off the this super dense bud that amazingly ended up at my house today.

Man what a great day, a what a wonderful reminder that there are still some really good people walking around. thanks Doc, thank you very much. 

 

Thanks Doc, one hell of a nice guy with some great genetics! I am one very grateful and lucky noob today.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 14, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> Wow what a fucking day. I swear I have had more amazing luck on this first grow than any human should be allowed to have. Today @Dr.D81 /Doc drove over two fucking hours to come up here, spent all day until just a few minutes ago working on my NEW HOOP GREENHOUSE. I'm old and sort of sickly and really less handy than almost anyone you have ever known. I'd love to say that I "helped" him, but the truth is the most help I was was when I was creating shade with my shadow standing around watching him as he worked. Fuck who does that shit today for someone they've only recently met? I felt like it was 1850 and "we" were doing a barn raising. Only instead of a whole town it was just one hell of a nice guy helping out a growther. Not to mention having a set of experienced growers eye on a first grow. Man I thought I had some decent karma coming after a couple of really hard years, but this, I'm going to be in debt for some time to come. @DCobeen thank you so much for introducing me to your friend, I owe you one growther.
> 
> I'd love to tell you how he even smoked me out all day, but to be honest I took 1 hit off of a rosin stripped blunt and I was plastered for the next 5 hours. HOLY FUCK I was high. Dude even smoked me out with his own private stash of some of the best weed I have ever smoked in my entire 59 year life.
> 
> ...


Doc is 1 in a million, God bless him.
Here's a bit of Docs work.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 14, 2016)

One more of a Rum Bayou that is soooo heavy she has me worried about breaking.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> Wow what a fucking day. I swear I have had more amazing luck on this first grow than any human should be allowed to have. Today @Dr.D81 /Doc drove over two fucking hours to come up here, spent all day until just a few minutes ago working on my NEW HOOP GREENHOUSE. I'm old and sort of sickly and really less handy than almost anyone you have ever known. I'd love to say that I "helped" him, but the truth is the most help I was was when I was creating shade with my shadow standing around watching him as he worked. Fuck who does that shit today for someone they've only recently met? I felt like it was 1850 and "we" were doing a barn raising. Only instead of a whole town it was just one hell of a nice guy helping out a growther. Not to mention having a set of experienced growers eye on a first grow. Man I thought I had some decent karma coming after a couple of really hard years, but this, I'm going to be in debt for some time to come. @DCobeen thank you so much for introducing me to your friend, I owe you one growther.
> 
> I'd love to tell you how he even smoked me out all day, but to be honest I took 1 hit off of a rosin stripped blunt and I was plastered for the next 5 hours. HOLY FUCK I was high. Dude even smoked me out with his own private stash of some of the best weed I have ever smoked in my entire 59 year life.
> 
> ...


Great people passing along some of that great karma. Awesome ^


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Great people passing along some of that great karma. Awesome ^


That how this hobby started many years ago. 
Doc is proof of a second generation hippy. Brother helping brother.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

Started well before anyone had started calling people "hippies" because they didnt like em . It is definitely a case of brother helping brother! Nice to see that


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Started well before anyone had started calling people "hippies" because they didnt like em . It is definitely a case of brother helping brother! Nice to see that


We called each other freaks actually.


----------



## Friction1957 (Sep 14, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> One more of a Rum Bayou that is soooo heavy she has me worried about breaking.
> View attachment 3781130


After the taste I had today of that, man are you going be super stoked in a min or two! Looking really good


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 14, 2016)

I've already run 4 of Docs girls all excellent.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 15, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> Wow what a fucking day. I swear I have had more amazing luck on this first grow than any human should be allowed to have. Today @Dr.D81 /Doc drove over two fucking hours to come up here, spent all day until just a few minutes ago working on my NEW HOOP GREENHOUSE. I'm old and sort of sickly and really less handy than almost anyone you have ever known. I'd love to say that I "helped" him, but the truth is the most help I was was when I was creating shade with my shadow standing around watching him as he worked. Fuck who does that shit today for someone they've only recently met? I felt like it was 1850 and "we" were doing a barn raising. Only instead of a whole town it was just one hell of a nice guy helping out a growther. Not to mention having a set of experienced growers eye on a first grow. Man I thought I had some decent karma coming after a couple of really hard years, but this, I'm going to be in debt for some time to come. @DCobeen thank you so much for introducing me to your friend, I owe you one growther.
> 
> I'd love to tell you how he even smoked me out all day, but to be honest I took 1 hit off of a rosin stripped blunt and I was plastered for the next 5 hours. HOLY FUCK I was high. Dude even smoked me out with his own private stash of some of the best weed I have ever smoked in my entire 59 year life.
> 
> ...


That kind of generosity and selflessness is almost unheard of nowadays. Doc sounds like the truth.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 15, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> That kind of generosity and selflessness is almost unheard of nowadays. Doc sounds like the truth.


You said that right...old school


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 15, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> You said that right...old school


Im 29 myself but have been through alot and I enjoy spending time with older people who have been through it all. Lots of wisdom. And older gentleman named Benny was who first gave me tips on growing when i was 17 and doing a 2 yr prison sentence. I walked out the gates with a notebook full of notes and sketches. Forever grateful to that man. 
Edit: 29 but with an old soul lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 15, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Im 29 myself but have been through alot and I enjoy spending time with older people who have been through it all. Lots of wisdom. And older gentleman named Benny was who first gave me tips on growing when i was 17 and doing a 2 yr prison sentence. I walked out the gates with a notebook full of notes and sketches. Forever grateful to that man.
> Edit: 29 but with an old soul lol


Same here bro 28 raised by my dad who's old school hustler live and die by the code never had a job. I learned so much from him about everything except growing lol but always hung with him as much as possible. Everyone who meets me always say I'm old soul in young body


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Same here bro 28 raised by my dad who's old school hustler live and die by the code never had a job. I learned so much from him about everything except growing lol but always hung with him as much as possible. Everyone who meets me always say I'm old soul in young body


Cut from the same cloth


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Same here bro 28 raised by my dad who's old school hustler live and die by the code never had a job. I learned so much from him about everything except growing lol but always hung with him as much as possible. Everyone who meets me always say I'm old soul in young body





WindyCityKush said:


> Cut from the same cloth


Seem like we all have something in common.


----------



## 420roofer (Sep 15, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> Wow what a fucking day. I swear I have had more amazing luck on this first grow than any human should be allowed to have. Today @Dr.D81 /Doc drove over two fucking hours to come up here, spent all day until just a few minutes ago working on my NEW HOOP GREENHOUSE. I'm old and sort of sickly and really less handy than almost anyone you have ever known. I'd love to say that I "helped" him, but the truth is the most help I was was when I was creating shade with my shadow standing around watching him as he worked. Fuck who does that shit today for someone they've only recently met? I felt like it was 1850 and "we" were doing a barn raising. Only instead of a whole town it was just one hell of a nice guy helping out a growther. Not to mention having a set of experienced growers eye on a first grow. Man I thought I had some decent karma coming after a couple of really hard years, but this, I'm going to be in debt for some time to come. @DCobeen thank you so much for introducing me to your friend, I owe you one growther.
> 
> I'd love to tell you how he even smoked me out all day, but to be honest I took 1 hit off of a rosin stripped blunt and I was plastered for the next 5 hours. HOLY FUCK I was high. Dude even smoked me out with his own private stash of some of the best weed I have ever smoked in my entire 59 year life.
> 
> ...


He is one hell of a guy.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words guys but i just do what i can to help where i can. I am just glad it came out well and we got finished. The burger was great too man but could have done with out screwing my finger haha.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys but i just do what i can to help where i can. I am just glad it came out well and we got finished. The burger was great too man but could have done with out screwing my finger haha.
> View attachment 3781415


ended up with a decent little hoop house too


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 15, 2016)

Here's a few lights out shots of RB and Aura OG. 
That's the RB on top the color and smell are amazing!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys but i just do what i can to help where i can. I am just glad it came out well and we got finished. The burger was great too man but could have done with out screwing my finger haha.
> View attachment 3781415


Nah man, you go out of your way to help people, that takes a special person. You deserve the recognition


----------



## 420roofer (Sep 15, 2016)

I found a jar with a little budah seeds magnum in it. Had to twax one.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 15, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> We called each other freaks actually.


We were often "Furry".

Doc is a Natural. He makes it look easy, but he busts it.

It can be fun, with the right attitude. :0)

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2016)

Triple Purple Rhino

check out the purple stamen


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Triple Purple Rhino
> View attachment 3781788
> check out the purple stamen View attachment 3781787


Oh wow, that is a stunning male!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh wow, that is a stunning male!!


all I ran was 5 and got 2 purple males 2 purple girls and 1 green so far female. Dropping more tpr and some hells og x tpd , super skunk x Chernobyl and couple more cross tonight


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> all I ran was 5 and got 2 purple males 2 purple girls and 1 green so far female


That's some good odds mate! And what a stud to find too, colourful, resinous and chunky clusters...you hit it hard!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2016)

franks gift gods gift triple purple doja 9 @RM3 check out the amber trichs already on the tpr9 and the purple ones too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

Oldest turns 7 in a month


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2016)

my baby turned 6 today


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> my baby turned 6 today


Happy Birthday to your sweet girl


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 15, 2016)

Happy Birthday to your daughter and WOW!!! on that TPR  frosty boy.


----------



## Friction1957 (Sep 15, 2016)

Happy Birthday to her, that is such a great age


----------



## Javadog (Sep 15, 2016)

Congrats Poppa. Keep her happy. :0)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2016)

Just put down some Hells Angels Og x triple purple doja, 89 romulan x tpd, super skunk x Chernobyl, and Colorado Thunder Fuck f3


----------



## Mazey Farms (Sep 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3781847





Dr.D81 said:


> Just put down some Hells Angels Og x triple purple doja, 89 romulan x tpd, super skunk x Chernobyl, and Colorado Thunder Fuck f3


Is that all?! And let's see I've done...much love!


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys but i just do what i can to help where i can. I am just glad it came out well and we got finished. The burger was great too man but could have done with out screwing my finger haha.
> View attachment 3781415


Extreme garden makeover: Dank edition
You are a kind soul.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 16, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Extreme garden makeover: Dank edition
> You are a kind soul.


Ahhhh shyt new episode of Weed Life .


----------



## Odin* (Sep 16, 2016)

@Dr.D81 Celebrating my baby girls 1'st this month.



That RB on the last page looks real nice. I need to get some of those beans, pronto. Early '17 though?


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 16, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @Dr.D81 Celebrating my baby girls 1'st this month.
> 
> 
> 
> That RB on the last page looks real nice. I need to get some of those beans, pronto. Early '17 though?


Happy 1st to the young one. 
You'll enjoy growing that RB Odin the plant is darned near bullet proof.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 16, 2016)

Harvest moon tonight, enjoy.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Harvest moon tonight, enjoy.


Still a few weeks to go yet


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Still a few weeks to go yet


Not here bro, it's on.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Not here bro, it's on.


I wish as I'm slap out here. I have a Bodhi Buddhas Hand and a Garlic Bud 98 x Vortex about the same point in flower, still a bit left


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I wish as I'm slap out here. I have a Bodhi Buddhas Hand and a Garlic Bud 98 x Vortex about the same point in flower, still a bit left


I just pulled 8 Ball Kush and Nebula, waiting to cure and have Rum Bayou, Aura OG and
Sour Diesel on deck.
Tennessee Hog, Exodus Cheese, Kripple Shock and Critical + in veg.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

I have a bunch of stuff in veg, lots of seedlings scattered all over, Conspiracy Kush, Chernobyl, Sincity crosses by eastcoastmo, Headbanger, White Tange Haze Outerspace, Amnesia OG, crosses by treemansbuds, and a bunch more


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 16, 2016)

Man can't wait to pop some of my new seed prime moonshine, alligator kush, double purple. Got old school going lol white widow, IB, Shaman.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 16, 2016)

Yep harvest moon and put beans in to the paper towels today. Need to harvest the superskunk soon. I started putting up a second greenhouse today and i hope i can finish it tomorrow before the possible rain sunday.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 16, 2016)

My next run is going to be old school, Lambsbread, C99, Acapulco.
All sativa's for a change but I want to try and self the Lambsbread you just can't find it anymore.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yep harvest moon and put beans in to the paper towels today. Need to harvest the superskunk soon. I started putting up a second greenhouse today and i hope i can finish it tomorrow before the possible rain sunday.


Cool man. I started some few days ago which are popping soil now.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> My next run is going to be old school, Lambsbread, C99, Acapulco.
> All sativa's for a change but I want to try and self the Lambsbread you just can't find it anymore.


Nice list that!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nice list that!


Thanks bro, I'm running high yielders now so my patients will be set for awhile then
play with the sativa strains for fun and seed stock, I want to spread the Lambsbread around some.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 17, 2016)

Before i faid off to sleep i remembered i checked today and i have 4 dragon's blood urkle f2 with the purple sap trait. @oldman60 i am looking to go really old school next year. Got some Deep Chunk beans on the way along with the 8 packs of J.O.I. gear. Got the deep chunk by way of heirloom genetics and he is seeing about gettersng me a 86 mass super skunk , RKS, and a pre Soviet Affie i am supposed to get from Duke Diamond VA of brothers grim


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Before i faid off to sleep i remembered i checked today and i have 4 dragon's blood urkle f2 with the purple sap trait. @oldman60 i am looking to go really old school next year. Got some Deep Chunk beans on the way along with the 8 packs of J.O.I. gear. Got the deep chunk by way of heirloom genetics and he is seeing about gettersng me a 86 mass super skunk , RKS, and a pre Soviet Affie i am supposed to get from Duke Diamond VA of brothers grim


|Awesome!! I look forward to your old school foray!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Before i faid off to sleep i remembered i checked today and i have 4 dragon's blood urkle f2 with the purple sap trait. @oldman60 i am looking to go really old school next year. Got some Deep Chunk beans on the way along with the 8 packs of J.O.I. gear. Got the deep chunk by way of heirloom genetics and he is seeing about gettersng me a 86 mass super skunk , RKS, and a pre Soviet Affie i am supposed to get from Duke Diamond VA of brothers grim


The 86 SS is top notch gear same for the RKS hoping for the best for ya.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 17, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> The 86 SS is top notch gear same for the RKS hoping for the best for ya.


This.

:0)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 17, 2016)

So got my koko, gods gift, franks gift, Charlotte web, and redpurps x ctf under plastic now and thanks @Friction1957 for the extra it has already gotten put to use. All of the Triple Purple Rhinos are purple from the jump. The last girl is putting flowers out now and Makes it 100% purple for the test run. Took all the tomatos out today but the Abe Lincoln it has a bunch almost done. Getting ready for fall and winter crops.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 17, 2016)

Cleaning up the flower room for about 1/2 hr today and the smell is so strong it 
upset my stomach a bit. 
Cool.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> So got my koko, gods gift, franks gift, Charlotte web, and redpurps x ctf under plastic now and thanks @Friction1957 for the extra it has already gotten put to use. All of the Triple Purple Rhinos are purple from the jump. The last girl is puttin flowers out now and Makes it 100% purple for the test run. Took all the tomatos out to day today but the Abe Lincoln it has a bunch almost done. Getting ready for fall and winter crops.View attachment 3783292


Hell yeah, looking good over there bro


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 17, 2016)

The yard looks super Doc, looks like the backyard veggie farms around here.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 17, 2016)

could use a couple of salmon fillets in that smoker........


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 17, 2016)

My wife just finished a little tester of the Aura OG (bottom bud) less than 1/10th of
a gram, it rocked her back on her heels.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> The yard looks super Doc, looks like the backyard veggie farms around here.


My kind of veggie's


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Before i faid off to sleep i remembered i checked today and i have 4 dragon's blood urkle f2 with the purple sap trait. @oldman60 i am looking to go really old school next year. Got some Deep Chunk beans on the way along with the 8 packs of J.O.I. gear. Got the deep chunk by way of heirloom genetics and he is seeing about gettersng me a 86 mass super skunk , RKS, and a pre Soviet Affie i am supposed to get from Duke Diamond VA of brothers grim


Doc, I heard Bros Grimm are back on the market this coming spring but only available to legal states.
It would be great to get your hands on some of their genetics to work with esp Princess if it becomes
available they are also releasing a new version of C99.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Doc, I heard Bros Grimm are back on the market this coming spring but only available to legal states.
> It would be great to get your hands on some of their genetics to work with esp Princess if it becomes
> available they are also releasing a new version of C99.


They already on the market. Attitude stocks them, so does seedsherenow


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> They already on the market. Attitude stocks them, so does seedsherenow


Thanks bro, I miss their stock.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Thanks bro, I miss their stock.


Welcome. @Mason Jar 92705 been playing with Green Avenger
https://www.seedsherenow.com/genetics/brothers-grimm-seeds.html?limit=all


----------



## lio lacidem (Sep 18, 2016)

Just flipped the bubbleparty and the tpd x pitbull testers should have some bud porn real soon!


----------



## moondance (Sep 18, 2016)

Frank's Gift X ? in the morning. Howdy Doc, hope the family is all good!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 18, 2016)

moondance said:


> Frank's Gift X ? in the morning. Howdy Doc, hope the family is all good!
> View attachment 3783593 View attachment 3783595 View attachment 3783597



Looks like ya might have a spider mite problem there MD


----------



## lio lacidem (Sep 18, 2016)

Anyone else whos growing the BubbleParty get any that reek like artificial blueberry syrup while still vegging? I do and boy do I hope its a girl!


----------



## moondance (Sep 18, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Looks like ya might have a spider mite problem there MD


yeah cof said the same thing in the 600 club so I checked and I cant find anything with magnifiers, it went from hot humid to cool last night and everything sweated hard could it be the reflection of the condensation possibly. I am going to have the wife check when she gets out there to make sure it's not my eyes lol.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 18, 2016)

Hard to be certain with all the little water drops.....there were some
white spots that often indicate centers of heavy mite activity, but it
is not certain what caused them yet.

I did wonder if I was seeing the "speckling" under the drops too.

Good luck!

P.S. "speckling" "freckling" "you say potato" :0)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2016)

moondance said:


> yeah cof said the same thing in the 600 club so I checked and I cant find anything with magnifiers, it went from hot humid to cool last night and everything sweated hard could it be the reflection of the condensation possibly. I am going to have the wife check when she gets out there to make sure it's not my eyes lol.


Looks like lace bugs to me but outdoor there are a few things it could be. some only attack certain times of day and move on just to come back the next day


----------



## moondance (Sep 18, 2016)

well I checked again and yup for sure there are some pests on the undersides of the leaves, the wife is preparing a soap spray for me to use. Thank you for noticing, I have never had this issue so I wasn't paying enough attention. Out to spray!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

Cayenne pepper, garlic, water is what works for me. Worth a shot anyway


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2016)

I use Habaneros but yea peppers are my go to in flower

TPR Dagda Mor 
Ellcrys CTF


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 18, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Thanks bro, I'm running high yielders now so my patients will be set for awhile then
> play with the sativa strains for fun and seed stock, I want to spread the Lambsbread around some.


Can I be on the list for lambsbread beans?


----------



## Friction1957 (Sep 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> So got my koko, gods gift, franks gift, Charlotte web, and redpurps x ctf under plastic now and thanks @Friction1957 for the extra it has already gotten put to use. All of the Triple Purple Rhinos are purple from the jump. The last girl is putting flowers out now and Makes it 100% purple for the test run. Took all the tomatos out today but the Abe Lincoln it has a bunch almost done. Getting ready for fall and winter crops.View attachment 3783292


Hey I recognize that hoop-house!!!!!!! 

Looking great brother, I'm glad that plastic has already come in handy.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> Hey I recognize that hoop-house!!!!!!!
> 
> Looking great brother, I'm glad that plastic has already come in handy.


Yea man been raining since yesterday


----------



## Friction1957 (Sep 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea man been raining since yesterday


Yup same here, thank you so much for all of your hard work getting my hoop-house up. Just in time. You have no idea how happy I am that at least 18 of my plants are under cover now. 

Oh and I feel like an all growed up weed farmer now. I do anything in the hoop-house where I have to move through it I come out sticky and smelling like I was just in a forest of weed!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2016)

took most of the toms out and filled up both sides of the sink and the compost bin. had three indigo rose with peckers


----------



## Javadog (Sep 18, 2016)

I learned that our sun is too much for Toms at its peak. 

We seem to have two season for them, before and after
the "Daktari Sun" period. We are getting new fruits these days.

Good luck with that reference youngsters. :0)

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I learned that our sun is too much for Toms at its peak.
> 
> We seem to have two season for them, before and after
> the "Daktari Sun" period. We are getting new fruits these days.
> ...


was the same in Louisiana for most things

these are the girls I covered and the rest of the ghouse is getting carrots and different greens.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Can I be on the list for lambsbread beans?


If it works, yes. I have a few guys I owe but your on the list.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2016)

Doc I like the tom with the boner. You have some beautiful fruits there, they charge about
$6.00 a lb. for those here.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Doc I like the tom with the boner. You have some beautiful fruits there, they charge about
> $6.00 a lb. for those here.


Like a lot of things i do i should sale them but i dont


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Like a lot of things i do i should sale them but i dont


A roadside stand could be a good thing.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> Anyone else whos growing the BubbleParty get any that reek like artificial blueberry syrup while still vegging? I do and boy do I hope its a girl!


Its mom was blueberry cheesecake smelling so that should be just about right


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Its mom was blueberry cheesecake smelling so that should be just about right


Love blueberry cheesecake


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 18, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> If it works, yes. I have a few guys I owe but your on the list.


Thank you


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> If it works, yes. I have a few guys I owe but your on the list.


Me too if you got a few to spare


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 18, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Cleaning up the flower room for about 1/2 hr today and the smell is so strong it
> upset my stomach a bit.
> Cool.


Happens to me all the time, had to excuse the wife from helping because it caused big stomach probs


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Me too if you got a few to spare


OK, your #2 after my debt is payed just remind me when I post about them.


----------



## 420roofer (Sep 18, 2016)

I


Javadog said:


> I learned that our sun is too much for Toms at its peak.
> 
> We seem to have two season for them, before and after
> the "Daktari Sun" period. We are getting new fruits these days.
> ...


Loved that show.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2016)

420roofer said:


> I
> 
> Loved that show.


\Me to.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> OK, your #2 after my debt is payed just remind me when I post about them.


Thx oldman60, will do


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> A roadside stand could be a good thing.


That really is a good idea Doc. Give the kids something to help with?


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That really is a good idea Doc. Give the kids something to help with?


That's why I mentioned it.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2016)

@Dr.D81, this is the fat RB and friends.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2016)

Sorry.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2016)

Going to ride and pick up a clone of this for a buddy Wednesday and i am stoked. Been eyeing the pics on this one 

White Tahoe Cookies


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Going to ride and pick up a clone of this for a buddy Wednesday and i am stoked. Been eyeing the pics on this one
> 
> White Tahoe Cookies
> View attachment 3784216


That is some seriously pretty bud


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2016)

bee on the hops and a not as close up on the tpr male


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2016)

Dagda Mor ( hells angels og x tpd)
 Ellcrys ( 89 romulan x tpd)
 CTF f3 @RM3 @Friction1957


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Dagda Mor ( hells angels og x tpd)
> View attachment 3784230 Ellcrys ( 89 romulan x tpd)
> View attachment 3784231 CTF f3 @RM3 View attachment 3784232


Gotta luv a baby.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2016)

check out the purple trichs on the Sins Og @Durzil 
woody og

super skunk seeded with Chernobyl comes down tomorrow along with the Dr who and plemon x sour cherry pollinated clones Chery pie glue #3 in the to be seeded clones


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> check out the purple trichs on the Sins Og @Durzil View attachment 3784235
> woody og
> View attachment 3784236
> super skunk seeded with Chernobyl comes down tomorrow along with the Dr who and plemon x sour cherry pollinated clonesView attachment 3784237 Chery pie glue #3 in the to be seeded clones View attachment 3784238


I've said it before but it's a beautious thing you do Doc.


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 18, 2016)

my goodness.. i need a prescription for all of the above doc!


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 19, 2016)

The dankness in this thread is at amazing levels, hell of a thread read and I'm still reading, but glad I started for sure


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 19, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> bee on the hopsView attachment 3784226 and a not as close up on the tpr maleView attachment 3784227


Dam he is clustered so tightly it almost looks like a nice female flower! Nice male


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2016)

tpr male
 tpr females are starting to give enough flowers to get pics


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 19, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3784942
> tpr male
> View attachment 3784944 tpr females are starting to give enough flowers to get pics
> View attachment 3784945 View attachment 3784946


Those TPR's are outrageous!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Dam he is clustered so tightly it almost looks like a nice female flower! Nice male


Ha I went back and looked myself after I commented. Definitely agree


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2016)

Triple Purple Doja 9


----------



## Javadog (Sep 19, 2016)

You are literally exposing new worlds here Doc. LOL

....never seen how far the purple can go....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 19, 2016)

Nice colors dr.
The triches look like Polk R dots


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2016)

Javadog said:


> You are literally exposing new worlds here Doc. LOL
> 
> ....never seen how far the purple can go....


Thank you brother and will have you a care package your way soon with some tpd crosses


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Nice colors dr.
> The triches look like Polk R dots


Hay long time yall never came by for that other jar back. Still got some BCK and Rum Bayou for you to try if you like


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 20, 2016)

Bloody hell Doc, that TPR stud is going to produce some very chunky buds! And loving the purple trichs on the TPR girl too!!


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 20, 2016)

purple hash yum


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 20, 2016)

anyone hit Durban Poison ibl with yer purps Doc ? 

You know Joe P 

hit with a poly purple hybrid might be interesting fer sure
or maybe a Red Congolese


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 20, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> anyone hit Durban Poison ibl with yer purps Doc ?
> 
> You know Joe P
> 
> ...


I want a run at the Triad og ( red congalese / nepalese / something i cant remember right this second / og kush )


----------



## Friction1957 (Sep 20, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Triple Purple Doja 9
> View attachment 3785032
> 
> View attachment 3785033
> ...


LOVE those purple trichs.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 20, 2016)

got the hook up from Jordan of the island with packs of new blue cheese, new blueberry cough, deep purple, blue god, gods blue diesel, gods afghani gods white lightning


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 20, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I want a run at the Triad og ( red congalese / nepalese / something i cant remember right this second / og kush )


my next seed buy is that & his red congolese , I hope he makes the Emerald Cup in Dec
I see a major seed re-up about then
You going to the E Cup in Dec ??


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 20, 2016)

TPR moving up in the rotation......


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> got the hook up from Jordan of the island with packs of new blue cheese, new blueberry cough, deep purple, blue god, gods blue diesel, gods afghani gods white lightning View attachment 3785605


Cool man, looks like a nice selection. I had some God's AK but couldnt get them to take off outdoor here


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 20, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> my next seed buy is that & his red congolese , I hope he makes the Emerald Cup in Dec
> I see a major seed re-up about then
> You going to the E Cup in Dec ??


I will be in town and going to go hook up with @hyroot as of now though i dont have tickets to the cup


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 20, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> my next seed buy is that & his red congolese , I hope he makes the Emerald Cup in Dec
> I see a major seed re-up about then
> You going to the E Cup in Dec ??


I will see joe p next month if you want anything sooner. Taking him a rum bayou cut he asked for


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 20, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I will be in town and going to go hook up with @hyroot as of now though i dont have tickets to the cup


I got weekend tkts 
http://theemeraldcup.com/
hope to see ya there Doc , I'm touching base with Hyroot there as well


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 20, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I will see joe p next month if you want anything sooner. Taking him a rum bayou cut he asked for


 my seed budget is low atm but i'm banking $ for the cup ,I am looking at getting seed from u & joe as a 1st priority 
i'd get a RB cut from ya then if doable


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 20, 2016)

I just saw this thread today and am going through it now.
I didnt realize you were seed breeder Doc.
My comeback to this forum a few momths ago was to build LED lights.
So I missed out on lots of new things.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cayenne pepper, garlic, water is what works for me. Worth a shot anyway


Do peppers get flavored with the garlic?
No a flavor i would savor, at least not from my budz


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Do peppers get flavored with the garlic?
> No a flavor i would savor, at least not from my budz


No you dont get any flavor transfer


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr , I see you ran the Chernobyl, was wondering what you thought, have several from ghn and have to get rid of two plants, worth keeping? Thanks.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> Vnsmkr , I see you ran the Chernobyl, was wondering what you thought, have several from ghn and have to get rid of two plants, worth keeping? Thanks.


I think she is worth keeping


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 21, 2016)

I tossed mine not a good structure & didn't appear to be a yielder , I had a clone of it from the Emerald Cup last year
your case maybe different but I checked photos & all seem as mine was , was trying to cull the non robust plants , she didn't make the cut & I love Chernobyl as in smoke as I've bought buds of it before


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2016)

Depends on what your after, a cash cropper she is not


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Depends on what your after, a cash cropper she is not


yeah I hated culling her but I'm smoking last years swag due personal/fam issues that kjilled my indoor winter gro

bird in hand worth 2 in bush thingy


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 21, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> Vnsmkr , I see you ran the Chernobyl, was wondering what you thought, have several from ghn and have to get rid of two plants, worth keeping? Thanks.


 Chernobyl, 7wks, 3gal bag
not a great yielder, but 2tasty......


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 21, 2016)

I have to choose 4 , I have 2 Gorilla Glue, 1 Atomic Northern Lights, 1 THC Bomb and 1 Chernobyl. The Northern Lights is growing kinda slow but thinking even slow is better than the Chernobyl. So I would keep the 2 GG#4, the THC Bomb and the ANL. Cull the Chernobyl.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 21, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> I have to choose 4 , I have 2 Gorilla Glue, 1 Atomic Northern Lights, 1 THC Bomb and 1 Chernobyl. The Northern Lights is growing kinda slow but thinking even slow is better than the Chernobyl. So I would keep the 2 GG#4, the THC Bomb and the ANL. Cull the Chernobyl.


THC Bomb and ANL are both lg yielders and GG is top shelf so you made a good call.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 21, 2016)

The first Rum Bayou is hanging.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2016)

I would be culling that THC Bomb but thats just me.


----------



## lio lacidem (Sep 21, 2016)

Its a sad sad day all the TPD x Pitbull testers are males. Atleast one BubbleParty is female as of now


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I would be culling that THC Bomb but thats just me.


Why so?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> Why so?


bit too commercial for my tastes


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> bit too commercial for my tastes


So more like Blue Dream than say Dog Kush?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> So more like Blue Dream than say Dog Kush?


same reason I wouldnt buy Big Bud...not to say I havent but I wouldnt now


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2016)

Theres too much great stuff out there @hippy132 and in my eyes chernobyl outclasses thc bomb


----------



## hippy132 (Sep 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Theres too much great stuff out there @hippy132 and in my eyes chernobyl outclasses thc bomb


perplexing, wish I could grow them all, but finding more than 4 in my tent and the quality and quantity arent there.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 21, 2016)

Qty not always better, but I never tried THC bomb, but when I ran Chernobyl is was very good (tasty!)and was an average yielder (for me)
Some strains I grew for yield, and nobody really wanted it (bigbud for one)


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 21, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> perplexing, wish I could grow them all, but finding more than 4 in my tent and the quality and quantity arent there.


Thc Bomb is one of the first plants i grew. Not a bad strain if you find the right pheno, people still mention it after a couple years. I got rid of it to move on to bigger and better things, but she would have to still be around for me to say 100% I made the right move........


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Thc Bomb is one of the first plants i grew


Same here, my 2nd grow. Didnt do worth a flip outside for me here


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 21, 2016)

I got up at 3:45 and drove up to Portland to Archive for the White Tahoe Cookies drop. @Durzil rode up and sat the 4 hours with me and was worth every second! This is the first cookie cross I am really stoked to grow and breed @Friction1957 came by and we were going to ride by his place after but my boys girl was kind of tripping and we were whooped so we headed home. sorry boss


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I got up at 3:45 and drove up to Portland to Archive for the White Tahoe Cookies drop. @Durzil rode up and sat the 4 hours with me and was worth every second! This is the first cookie cross I am really stoked to grow and breed
> 
> View attachment 3786570
> 
> ...


Hell yeah brah, that looks delicious


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hell yeah brah, that looks delicious


I am glade some of my hommies wanted them and paid for the trip. other wise it would not have happened. it was truly a group effort


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2016)

Nothing wrong with group efforts, all good


----------



## Javadog (Sep 21, 2016)

We teamed up on The Shroomery and got 40 breeds of Shitake
from Aloha Medicinals. Team action can rock.

AM is a great outfit. I still need to grow some of those out.
...gotta make new slants.....sigh.... :0)

JD

P.S. That looks fully crusty Doc. Congrats on the get.


----------



## Friction1957 (Sep 21, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I got up at 3:45 and drove up to Portland to Archive for the White Tahoe Cookies drop. @Durzil rode up and sat the 4 hours with me and was worth every second! This is the first cookie cross I am really stoked to grow and breed @Friction1957 came by and we were going to ride by his place after but my boys girl was kind of tripping and we were whooped so we headed home. sorry boss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All good, it was nice to see ya. Figure next time it's my turn to drive down! Besides I gotta gets me a cut out of that new cookie jar


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hey guys you want a good laugh? I received my cost of living notice of increase today
and the grand sum of $12.83 per month increase is coming my way, now keep in mind
because "the economy held steady" last year there was none.
This is what you get for 25 years of getting called to work in the middle of the night.
Getting told your on OT 10 mins before you go home and all other sundry abuses.
Their still bending me over, this great state of mine.
Gee, I'm glad they protect me from the evils of MJ but put me on oxycodone.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 22, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Hey guys you want a good laugh? I received my cost of living notice of increase today
> and the grand sum of $12.83 per month increase is coming my way, now keep in mind
> because "the economy held steady" last year there was none.
> This is what you get for 25 years of getting called to work in the middle of the night.
> ...


I havent got a Cost of living increase for my SSI in yrs.
Min wage went from $7-$10 during the time I got SSi but I didnt get a cent increase.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 22, 2016)

Doc that cookies cross looks great.


----------



## Friction1957 (Sep 22, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Hey guys you want a good laugh? I received my cost of living notice of increase today
> and the grand sum of $12.83 per month increase is coming my way, now keep in mind
> because "the economy held steady" last year there was none.
> This is what you get for 25 years of getting called to work in the middle of the night.
> ...


Sounds like you need a better union!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 22, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> Sounds like you need a better union!


Civil Service Employee Asso. is a f'in joke as well as all gov'mt employee unions all they
do is keep the rank and file placated and the "powers that be" omnipotent.
That way they can dick around and go on union junkets instead of working.
@bassman999, I am also in the same boat with SSD.
Thank God for canna, it keeps food on the table and fuel in the furnace.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Thank God for canna, it keeps food on the table and fuel in the furnace.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

Said it before and I'll say it again, AWESOME PLANT


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I got up at 3:45 and drove up to Portland to Archive for the White Tahoe Cookies drop. @Durzil rode up and sat the 4 hours with me and was worth every second! This is the first cookie cross I am really stoked to grow and breed @Friction1957 came by and we were going to ride by his place after but my boys girl was kind of tripping and we were whooped so we headed home. sorry boss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw there was quite the line...looks Effin dank tho!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 22, 2016)

Well summer is officially over welcome Autumn.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I got up at 3:45 and drove up to Portland to Archive for the White Tahoe Cookies drop. @Durzil rode up and sat the 4 hours with me and was worth every second! This is the first cookie cross I am really stoked to grow and breed @Friction1957 came by and we were going to ride by his place after but my boys girl was kind of tripping and we were whooped so we headed home. sorry boss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you know I want a cut of that brother. Now that I have happy happy plants again. Still fighting those mites but Gonna keep spraying and hopefully they will stay gone.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 22, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> Oh you know I want a cut of that brother. Now that I have happy happy plants again. Still fighting those mites but Gonna keep spraying and hopefully they will stay gone.


A pepper spray is very effective on mites


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


>


I think it being illegal makes it better honestly at this point, and I agree


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 22, 2016)

hi guys I had to crash out early last night I was beat. I am behind again this week but better late than never on the week 7 from the transplant pic


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> hi guys I had to crash out early last night I was beat. I am behind again this week but better late than never on the week 7 from the transplant pic
> View attachment 3787035


SWEEEEEEET!!!


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> hi guys I had to crash out early last night I was beat. I am behind again this week but better late than never on the week 7 from the transplant pic
> View attachment 3787035


No wasted space there! Good on ya doc


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 23, 2016)

well looks like the trip to Archive got my sleep schedule all jacked up. I fell asleep at lunch yesterday and got up at 4 i think then back to bed at 9. I might have already picked up the crud from school though. My girl had a fever last weekend and felt bad. woke up at like 430 this morning oh well. Still can get over how fast you can grow these girls


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> well looks like the trip to Archive got my sleep schedule all jacked up. I fell asleep at lunch yesterday and got up at 4 i think then back to bed at 9. I might have already picked up the crud from school though. My girl had a fever last weekend and felt bad. woke up at like 430 this morning oh well. Still can get over how fast you can grow these girls
> View attachment 3787706


Kick your cannabis intake up, you'll be straight . Id like to kick mine up right now, but no way to atm


----------



## Friction1957 (Sep 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> well looks like the trip to Archive got my sleep schedule all jacked up. I fell asleep at lunch yesterday and got up at 4 i think then back to bed at 9. I might have already picked up the crud from school though. My girl had a fever last weekend and felt bad. woke up at like 430 this morning oh well. Still can get over how fast you can grow these girls
> View attachment 3787706


Hate when my sleep gets whacked, but if you are getting the annual school house crud rest and liquids.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

Mines been whacked in the fact I dont get any. Been out of smoke for a while which also helps me sleep. Without, I been going to sleep about 3-330, waking at fucking 5 daily. Talk about someone in a fucking foul mood, yeah thats me lately.

Oh yeah the nerves arent helping shit either


----------



## Friction1957 (Sep 23, 2016)

Quick question Doc, do you mix the BT and the Serenade together or are they separate applications?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 23, 2016)

holy shit guys i went to pay my power and had a chance run in with some friends i have been wanting to call. they run an extract company, two greenhouses, and a warehouse. We shot the shit for a minute and his buddy that came by the other day said " yo i dont mean to swell your head but that was the best weed i ever smoked" i told him what i always say " thats what i am going for" he said " no man i felt like i was dabbed out" so i told my hommie " what you need to do is let me grow for you and you make that $300 an hour extrating" long and short is dude has 300lb to run right now and mine is the only flower dude will even put to his lips. I know him, his partner, his ex old lady, his best friend and ex's new hubby. hell last time he came to the house he had to smell thefranks gift to make sure it was the same plant it was so much fuller. It looks like i have a hell of a shot at the job but be keeping us in your thoughts as this would make getting a farm much easier


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 23, 2016)

now if i can just get payed for the lb i have been waiting on all week. Atleast i get to drop 1 or 2 off tomorrow down the road depending on what i have left


----------



## Friction1957 (Sep 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> holy shit guys i went to pay my power and had a chance run in with some friends i have been wanting to call. they run an extract company, two greenhouses, and a warehouse. We shot the shit for a minute and his buddy that came by the other day said " yo i dont mean to swell your head but that was the best weed i ever smoked" i told him what i always say " thats what i am going for" he said " no man i felt like i was dabbed out" so i told my hommie " what you need to do is let me grow for you and you make that $300 an hour extrating" long and short is dude has 300lb to run right now and mine is the only flower dude will even put to his lips. I know him, his partner, his ex old lady, his best friend and ex's new hubby. hell last time he came to the house he had to smell thefranks gift to make sure it was the same plant it was so much fuller. It looks like i have a hell of a shot at the job but be keeping us in your thoughts as this would make getting a farm much easier


That's so awesome! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> holy shit guys i went to pay my power and had a chance run in with some friends i have been wanting to call. they run an extract company, two greenhouses, and a warehouse. We shot the shit for a minute and his buddy that came by the other day said " yo i dont mean to swell your head but that was the best weed i ever smoked" i told him what i always say " thats what i am going for" he said " no man i felt like i was dabbed out" so i told my hommie " what you need to do is let me grow for you and you make that $300 an hour extrating" long and short is dude has 300lb to run right now and mine is the only flower dude will even put to his lips. I know him, his partner, his ex old lady, his best friend and ex's new hubby. hell last time he came to the house he had to smell thefranks gift to make sure it was the same plant it was so much fuller. It looks like i have a hell of a shot at the job but be keeping us in your thoughts as this would make getting a farm much easier


Good karma your way Doc, you deserve it man


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 23, 2016)

got paid finally


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 23, 2016)

Like I said a couple years ago "just keep on keep'in on" you'll get there, now maybe it's coming. 
Good luck and best vibes Doc.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 23, 2016)

Took down 2 more R.B.'S and 1 AOG tonight, gloves were so sticky they glued to each other.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 23, 2016)

They would be foolish not to have you grow for them


cof




oldman60 said:


> Took down 2 more R.B.'S and 1 AOG tonight, gloves were so sticky they glued to each other.


I rinse my gloves with everclear for oil.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Sep 23, 2016)

Took down the only Planetary Collision that wasn't a male since I started, thanks doc tent smells great. I think imma nickname it Whatchumacallit because of the back story Doc told me about being pollinated by 13 different plants


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 23, 2016)

whats it smell like and i might can help with the dad


----------



## bobdagrowah (Sep 23, 2016)

Like lemon a little piney, fruity, I remember u saying the there's some blueberry haze in there


----------



## Friction1957 (Sep 24, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> got paid finally


That is the single best news I'm heard in many a moons. Ya earned it, glad to see you make some.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 24, 2016)

The meeting may not have been planned, but I'd like to think
that it is part of the plan. Very good news Bro. Inspire us! :0)

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 24, 2016)

Today i ended up running around trying to sale some bud my boy is saleing for a friend of his. Anyway when i got back to there shop they were cleaning the the equipment and seems while i was gone the assistant left a valve open and sprayed about a pound and a half of oil on the ceiling, wall, floor, and all over my boy when he ran in to shut it off. that particular oil sales for 7k a lb making it a 10k fuck up


----------



## Friction1957 (Sep 24, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Today i ended up running around trying to sale some bud my boy is saleing for a friend of his. Anyway when i got back to there shop they were cleaning the the equipment and seems while i was gone the assistant left a valve open and sprayed about a pound and a half of oil on the ceiling, wall, floor, and all over my boy when he ran in to shut it off. that particular oil sales for 7k a lb making it a 10k fuck up


Shit I would have been so angry if that was my shop.


----------



## 420roofer (Sep 24, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Today i ended up running around trying to sale some bud my boy is saleing for a friend of his. Anyway when i got back to there shop they were cleaning the the equipment and seems while i was gone the assistant left a valve open and sprayed about a pound and a half of oil on the ceiling, wall, floor, and all over my boy when he ran in to shut it off. that particular oil sales for 7k a lb making it a 10k fuck up


Would getting sprayed like that get you super stoned?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 24, 2016)

420roofer said:


> Would getting sprayed like that get you super stoned?


nope just super sticky


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 24, 2016)

the good part about it all is they already wanted to meet with me together so i can grow and his partner(who was at the ghouse today) and him run oil. Now it might happen sooner as i dont know if there assistant will assist any more.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 24, 2016)

The wife has a new favorite smoke, Rum Bayou. She doesn't want me to get rid of any of it.


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 24, 2016)

would give my left nut for that rum bayou cut!


----------



## Javadog (Sep 24, 2016)

me too!


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 25, 2016)

I'll third that want .


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 25, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> the good part about it all is they already wanted to meet with me together so i can grow and his partner(who was at the ghouse today) and him run oil. Now it might happen sooner as i dont know if there assistant will assist any more.


I bet that was one heck of a mess


----------



## 420roofer (Sep 25, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I bet that was one heck of a mess


Grab a rig and help clean this mess. They should put an ad on Craig's list. I bet a few hundred people would line up to help scrape it up off the walls and ceiling and floor lol.


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 25, 2016)

How do you clean that up? Mop with iso?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 25, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> How do you clean that up? Mop with iso?


acetone and elbow grease


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 25, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> acetone and elbow grease


Dont envy that cleanup crew, had some small scale messes that werent fun to deal with, cant imagine the coating they are stuck in(literally)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 25, 2016)

yo guys looks like i will be at the HT LA cup the weekend of Oct 8th if anyone want to meet up and smoke out and catch up @BobBitchen @Mohican @SomeGuy @hyroot or anyone else who will be around


----------



## Javadog (Sep 25, 2016)

I am not mobile bro, or I'd be there. I find out 10/3 whether my contract
continues and whether I will be needing to find a new job.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Sep 25, 2016)

Hey doc u ever thought about entering the cup


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 25, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I am not mobile bro, or I'd be there. I find out 10/3 whether my contract
> continues and whether I will be needing to find a new job.


Hope you get some good news Java. Waiting on/finding new contracts is a bitch, at least where I am at the moment.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 25, 2016)

Much thanks V!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 25, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I am not mobile bro, or I'd be there. I find out 10/3 whether my contract
> continues and whether I will be needing to find a new job.


Good vibe coming your way JD.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 25, 2016)

I hope you get your contract JD!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 25, 2016)

@Javadog I as well hope you get your extension
@Vnsmkr you already know I am pulling for your whole industry

2010 dog kush 
tpd 3
 tpd 9
 tpr


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 25, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @Javadog I as well hope you get your extension
> @Vnsmkr you already know I am pulling for your whole industry
> 
> 2010 dog kush View attachment 3789894
> ...


I do man. Those are fkn gorgeous


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 25, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @Javadog I as well hope you get your extension
> @Vnsmkr you already know I am pulling for your whole industry
> 
> 2010 dog kush View attachment 3789894
> ...


Those Dogs are barking! 
The rest are gorgeous to.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 26, 2016)

that guy who got sprayed should go home and call his friends to smoke all the dabs he has on himself. Doc hope they call and give you the job. How many hrs a day is it? you could still do your grow still right?


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 26, 2016)

Doc those are beautiful!

Whats re the genetics of the TPD nad TPR?


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 26, 2016)

Start trimming the RB's tomorrow night, snip snip.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 26, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Doc those are beautiful!
> 
> Whats re the genetics of the TPD nad TPR?


the tpd is Double purple doja ibl 3 x black cherry soda 

triple purple rhino is 
black sour bubble / caseyband x white rhino crossed to Triple purple doja


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 26, 2016)

i will be making tpd f2 and tpd x tpr also white rhino x tpr will be made very soon
first though is 
cherry pie x dr who

super skunk x tpr
gods gift x tpr
sins og x tpr
cpg3 x tpr 
tpd3 x tpr
? cookies x tpr


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> i will be making tpd f2 and tpd x tpr also white rhino x tpr will be made very soon
> first though is
> cherry pie x dr who
> 
> ...


Doc my wife is already bugging me, any RB fems in the near future?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> i will be making tpd f2 and tpd x tpr also white rhino x tpr will be made very soon
> first though is
> cherry pie x dr who
> 
> ...


Some wicked crosses in there Doc, I'll happily pick up some packs of those!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2016)

Everyone trust i will be making more Rum Bayou as soon as i can. i have been waiting on the parent cuts back. but should be in my hands again very soon. i was making more Cherry Pie Glue but i failed to reverse the cherry pie in time so i am set back a bit on it as well. i did however find the right mix on the new reversal spray and have a Bear Creek Kush and Gogs Gift with balls right now


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 27, 2016)

looking forward to it doc!


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Everyone trust i will be making more Rum Bayou as soon as i can. i have been waiting on the parent cuts back. but should be in my hands again very soon. i was making more Cherry Pie Glue but i failed to reverse the cherry pie in time so i am set back a bit on it as well. i did however find the right mix on the new reversal spray and have a Bear Creek Kush and Gogs Gift with balls right now


I need that Bear Creek Kush since I'm gonna be living near Bear Creek lol


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm bummed about those CPG's


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2016)

the cpg are comeing just pushed back to Christmas now

BCK throwing sacs from the new mix


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2016)

TPR


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2016)

Gods Gift will be nice and purple soon


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Gods Gift will be nice and purple


This that chewberto cut doc


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> This that chewberto cut doc


yea man


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> yea man


Nice score doc. Even the shatter on that strain is purple. Can't wait for you to have those beans ready.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Nice score doc. Even the shatter on that strain is purple. Can't wait for you to have those beans ready.


I have one with sacs now to make some fems crosses


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have one with sacs now to make some fems crosses


Where do I sign up... That TPR looks like a boss nice work fam. That's that purp they love down south.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 28, 2016)

Doc if one of my RB shows male I can make seeds. I got a few of them going.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 28, 2016)

You've made my wife and me very happy, Thanks.


----------



## Friction1957 (Sep 28, 2016)

Mail going out today to our mutual group of friends. Time to start sharing some of you amazing gear with other folks. Thanks again.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> Doc if one of my RB shows male I can make seeds. I got a few of them going.


wouldnt be the same. like i have explained on the phone it is a fem cross between two known cuts and any males from those beans were caused by contaminantion. Like i have said over and over again bro both cuts still exsist and to try to redo it with selfed seeds and other genetics mixed in is once again not the same. many seed companies have done just that and got called out. plus to hunt beans in the hope to come out the same you are looking at well over a year of popping , growing , seeding , testing, and then putting in to production. I will remake the same stock of Rum Bayou that has been tested before spring planting


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 28, 2016)

Just got 2 RB's trimmed I have to say that is a dream for people who hate trimming. 
Got 6.75 of the first 2, I think I'll get a lot more next grow.


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 28, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Just got 2 RB's trimmed I have to say that is a dream for people who hate trimming.
> Got 6.75 of the first 2, I think I'll get a lot more next grow.


I love a good no leafer


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 28, 2016)

thats me  been at it all day, will be again tomorrow too. most people appreciate a finely manicured bud though


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 28, 2016)

These went quick, about 45 min per and I'm slow so they were great and the frost was unreal,
great smell and tight buds make happy consumers.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2016)

I do love a fast trimming girl 

Triple Purple Rhino

Dog Kush S1


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> the cpg are comeing just pushed back to Christmas now
> 
> BCK throwing sacs from the new mixView attachment 3791201


Wow, he's got some serious frost Doc 

Edit- just realised it's a reversed female lol.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 29, 2016)

That TPR is some serious purp Doc.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 29, 2016)

charlottes web

woody og

dog kush s1
 sfv og bx3


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> charlottes web
> View attachment 3792827
> woody og
> View attachment 3792828
> ...


You doing any crosses with or selfing the Charlottes Web. Sounds silly i guess but would be nice to have a known high cbd purp. Maybe CW x TPR?


----------



## Friction1957 (Sep 29, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> You doing any crosses with or selfing the Charlottes Web. Sounds silly i guess but would be nice to have a known high cbd purp. Maybe CW x TPR?


That could be very interesting.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 29, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> you doing any crosses with or selfing the Charlottes Web. Sounds silly i guess but would be nice to have a known high cbd purp. Maybe CW x TPR?


the purp strains tend to already carry a higher cbd level to start with. Yes though i will be breeding it


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 29, 2016)

Doc weren't you working on a Franks Gift x GDP cross?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 29, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Doc weren't you working on a Franks Gift x GDP cross?


i am working on franks gift x franks gift / cannatonic but i didnt do any seeding in the greenhouse plants this fall. i have been seeding smaller plants i can move to be seeded. i need the capital from the fall crop for next year. 2017 is going to be a huge year since all my plans include people who are putting not just taking. legal Rec, my med, and my breeding


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 30, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> the purp strains tend to already carry a higher cbd level to start with. Yes though i will be breeding it


Someone awhile back told me that purp strains were higher in cbd , nice to hear you confirm that. And i definitely look forward to any work you do with the CW


----------



## WillyEarl (Sep 30, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> the purp strains tend to already carry a higher cbd level to start with. Yes though i will be breeding it



I never knew that but makes so much sence.


----------



## Friction1957 (Sep 30, 2016)

I should have started the BT sooner


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> I should have started the BT sooner
> View attachment 3793737


pick and smash. fingers work fine


----------



## Javadog (Sep 30, 2016)

Pop 'em like zits! Little fuckers....


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 30, 2016)

I got a A OG x 8 Ball Kush to pop should be interesting.


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 30, 2016)

next year get some wasps & don't kill any this year 
those mud wasps eat those catties , they kill a fat cattie & lay eggs on it & stuff into those mud homes they make 
those black iridescent ones are the best at killing & those tiny tricodera ?sp you can buy work well too 
any wasp that kills scale will do the catties in too .
as they eat them as newly hatched worms before they get big & do damage 
they kept my late summer fly population down as well (horse country)


Friction1957 said:


> I should have started the BT sooner


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 30, 2016)

i just rolled a 9 and a half gram blut for the BBQ next sunday. @BobBitchen you going to make it buddy?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2016)

I am jealous, a 9.5g blunt!!


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 30, 2016)

I quit smoking bud in the 90s and blunts were the norm, but when I started to again 6-7 yrs ago I decided no blunts.
I know I am weird, but after I quit cigarettes I just decided no blunts either.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2016)

I dont smoke them often, but it is what was around where I grew up, so I roll them up once a year or so


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I dont smoke them often, but it is what was around where I grew up, so I roll them up once a year or so


I roll joints, buy or make bongs and have a Pax
I have one pipe, but usually break them.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2016)

Yeah I have a SSV and a Pax2 (which needs to be sent in for warranty work or replaced) and I roll joints or smoke pipes. The hard floors here have killed every piece of glass I ever owned.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I have a SSV and a Pax2 (which needs to be sent in for warranty work or replaced) and I roll joints or smoke pipes. The hard floors here have killed every piece of glass I ever owned.


I bought a 6" plexi disc and epoxied i to the bottom of my bong so it wont tip over.

My pax wont heat up, something with the mouthpiece. I borrowed my daughters and she doesnt care that I still have it.
I was supposed to send mine in 2 yrs ago, lost the paper I printed and never got around to it.

How do you like the SSV?
Vaping seems to make the high different and I am old school and just prefer to smoke I guess.
I bought Pax to be healthier


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I bought a 6" plexi disc and epoxied i to the bottom of my bong so it wont tip over.
> 
> My pax wont heat up, something with the mouthpiece. I borrowed my daughters and she doesnt care that I still have it.
> I was supposed to send mine in 2 yrs ago, lost the paper I printed and never got around to it.
> ...


I like the SSV. Mine pretty much been on 2 years and never misses a beat. If the fucking Pax2 was working I prefer vaping, just due to the ease on the lungs. Smoking 10 joints a day (what I would do) is not necessarily great for the lungs . My Pax2 same issue, blinking lights, no heat. They said send it and will repair or replace, just a pita to send from here.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2016)

Low temp vapes are generally more energizing where the high temps ones are more medicinal (assuming due to CBN at higher temps). Yes, the high is different than smoking, more of a full body (hash) high imo.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 30, 2016)

I just got an aspire and need to dilute the oil. What can I use?


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I like the SSV. Mine pretty much been on 2 years and never misses a beat. If the fucking Pax2 was working I prefer vaping, just due to the ease on the lungs. Smoking 10 joints a day (what I would do) is not necessarily great for the lungs . My Pax2 same issue, blinking lights, no heat. They said send it and will repair or replace, just a pita to send from here.


I think they get gummed up inside from resin.
I tried to clean it so many times, and sometimes it will work for a session, but not usually.
I noticed after a while everything from it tastes the same, and not a great taste either. It will make vape with empty oven as well.
Problem I think is weed starts at bottom and vapors have to travek through whole thing to get out.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I think they get gummed up inside from resin.
> I tried to clean it so many times, and sometimes it will work for a session, but not usually.
> I noticed after a while everything from it tastes the same, and not a great taste either. It will make vape with empty oven as well.
> Problem I think is weed starts at bottom and vapors have to travek through whole thing to get out.


Yeah thats it. They are made more for people who take a couple hits a week and not 50 a day. I bought 2 same time, 1 for a friend of mine who didnt use near as much as me, and he ended up taking it apart fixing it and voiding the warranty (the botton on top collapsed in and there was resin way down there). They wouldnt even fix it with him offering to pay for it.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah thats it. They are made more for people who take a couple hits a week and not 50 a day. I bought 2 same time, 1 for a friend of mine who didnt use near as much as me, and he ended up taking it apart fixing it and voiding the warranty (the botton on top collapsed in and there was resin way down there). They wouldnt even fix it with him offering to pay for it.


Maybe I should void warranty and fix it myself also.
Ill prolly never send it in


----------



## Javadog (Sep 30, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I just got an aspire and need to dilute the oil. What can I use?
> 
> 
> cof


I know that there are basic oils that are the basis Cof....was it glycerin guys?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 30, 2016)

i smoke far to many blunts lately but you how it goes. I got one rolled and in my mouth now. i like them with hash or oil in them also. Been smoking a bit of the super skunk the past to days and it came out damn nice and skunky. Shit hits hard too. The blunt i rolled for the bbq has 2 grams of oil, with CPG, BCG, RB, and SS rolled up in a Rock Patel cigar


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 30, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I just got an aspire and need to dilute the oil. What can I use?
> 
> 
> cof


does it use the vap fluid


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 30, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> does it use the vap fluid


yes.....but I didn't get any because they were all flavored


cof


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I know that there are basic oils that are the basis Cof....was it glycerin guys?


Yes it is glycerin


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Maybe I should void warranty and fix it myself also.
> Ill prolly never send it in


He fixed his for about a month then it crashed. If I were Stateside Id drop it in the mail. They probably would replace it for free....


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> He fixed his for about a month then it crashed. If I were Stateside Id drop it in the mail. They probably would replace it for free....


I boight mine used on ebay and have original receipt, but not sure if it will work, thats partly why I never sent it in.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 30, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> yes.....but I didn't get any because they were all flavored
> 
> 
> cof



propylene glycol and you get it at the feed store. i would start with a 60/40 pg / hash oil mix and see how it goes


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 1, 2016)

Batman has so much personality


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 1, 2016)

been watching for awhile doc and your TPR male is fuckin beautiful..

edit: no homo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I boight mine used on ebay and have original receipt, but not sure if it will work, thats partly why I never sent it in.


If you have the original receipt it will work. From the person who bought it new you mean?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> If you have the original receipt it will work. From the person who bought it new you mean?


Yeah I was thinking that


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> i just rolled a 9 and a half gram blut for the BBQ next sunday. @BobBitchen you going to make it buddy?


Now that's a effing blunt right there Dr. McSmoky lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> i just rolled a 9 and a half gram blut for the BBQ next sunday. @BobBitchen you going to make it buddy?


I'm sure gonna try bro.


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 1, 2016)

I can not do blunts , nicotine makes me vomit
tried to use tobaaccy to mix with Lebanese red hash back in the 70's euro styles in a pin joint.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2016)

The leaf makes you vomit? No other tobacco in the mix


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 1, 2016)

I cant do blunts either, i get lung locked too fast, i prefer to just use big ass papers, or roll very long joints by hooking several papers together


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The leaf makes you vomit? No other tobacco in the mix


The tobacco makes me sick not cannabis leaf


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 1, 2016)

Organically grown hemp papers , only way to go IMVHO lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2016)

Its not cannabis leaf, I usually use a blunt wrap, no other shit mixed in, blunt wrap + weed, or + weed & hash


----------



## lio lacidem (Oct 1, 2016)

Heres some barely legal bud porn of the BubbleParty flipped them 11 days ago.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Are blunt wraps from tobacco leaf or something else?


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Are blunt wraps from tobacco leaf or something else?


Thick brown processed paper with added flavorings in my neighborhood, peach white owl anyone?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Thick brown processed paper with added flavorings in my neighborhood, peach white owl anyone?


I noticed more flexibility than swishers etc...


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 1, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Thick brown processed paper with added flavorings in my neighborhood, peach white owl anyone?


Peach or Strawberry back when I did smoke blunts lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 1, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Peach or Strawberry back when I did smoke blunts lol


I still try from time to time when im somewhere and one is passed, usually its filled with crap weed and tells me to keep mine in my pocket and leave soon....not the case here though, so id definately toke till i cant on the blunt in question!


----------



## supchaka (Oct 1, 2016)

I had 2 guys over a couple weeks ago that smoked a blunt in my presence. All I smelled was cigar and it was quite gross, so I didn't hit it.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3794168
> propylene glycol and you get it at the feed store. i would start with a 60/40 pg / hash oil mix and see how it goes


Thanks Doc!!!

As a former cigarette smoker, I don't want anything with tobacco. Besides, it ruins the taste of a good smoke.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Oct 1, 2016)

supchaka said:


> I had 2 guys over a couple weeks ago that smoked a blunt in my presence. All I smelled was cigar and it was quite gross, so I didn't hit it.


You nailed it, for me.

I hung on the nicotine cross for far too long in my life, so I cannot talk.

JD

P.S. Yes. thank you Doc....knew that someone here had that answer. :0)


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Thanks Doc!!!
> 
> As a former cigarette smoker, I don't want anything with tobacco. Besides, it ruins the taste of a good smoke.
> 
> ...


I feel the same way, but as I said it was all blunts for me till my mid twenties


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 1, 2016)

'85 @ the Greek Theater , The Grateful Dead 2nd nite my 1st & last blunt in a swisher sweet


bassman999 said:


> I noticed more flexibility than swishers etc...


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> '85 @ the Greek Theater , The Grateful Dead 2nd nite my 1st & last blunt in a swisher sweet


lol


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 1, 2016)

anyone ever smoke Lebanese hash on a pin under a rock glass ?


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 1, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> anyone ever smoke Lebanese hash on a pin under a rock glass ?


Is there any other way to smoke it? As he grabs a straw


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> anyone ever smoke Lebanese hash on a pin under a rock glass ?


Always a glass and a paperclip handy in the hotel room (everywhere)


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 1, 2016)

that was the way I learned to smoke it back in the mid 70's


cof


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

I havent had Lebanese hash nor understand the consumption method


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I havent had Lebanese hash nor understand the consumption method


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 1, 2016)

smaller glass , a pin or paper clip to suspend the hash up 2" about a gram in a pie shape
lite the small end till it flames then blow out & smomders & place rock glass over the top
place yer cheek at the table top at the glass edge let glass fill with smoke crack the glass 3/4" & at the same time inhale deeply , the straw takes too small of a hit
we'd sit 4 ppl around a table as the glass fills fast with smoke everyone was musical chairs dancing to keep up
if done right y'd exhale nothing as all that cool smaoke stayed :0)


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 1, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> smaller glass , a pin or paper clip to suspend the hash up 2" about a gram in a pie shape
> lite the small end till it flames then blow out & smomders & place rock glass over the top
> place yer cheek at the table top at the glass edge let glass fill with smoke crack the glass 3/4" & at the same time inhale deeply , the straw takes too small of a hit
> we'd sit 4 ppl around a table as the glass fills fast with smoke everyone was musical chairs dancing to keep up
> if done right y'd exhale nothing as all that cool smaoke stayed :0)


Amazingly fun treat to share with friends! Ive never bothered to go through the routine for just myself, always a social event lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> that was the way I learned to smoke it back in the mid 70's
> 
> 
> cof


A few times I was in India (and a few other places) without pipe or chillum and didnt want to add tobacco to hash to smoke spliffs so glass and paper clip it was.


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 1, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Amazingly fun treat to share with friends! Ive never bothered to go through the routine for just myself, always a social event lol


yeah that Red was killer shit & we never wasted a wisp of smoke


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 1, 2016)

greengenes thread got locked , fucking trolls


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> greengenes thread got locked , fucking trolls


WTH, I dont think he had been there in a while, at least I didnt see him in that thread.
Why screw up someones thread, I understand political and other subjects somewhat, but in a grow thread??


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 1, 2016)

photon fud troll deluxe 
GG has had a fantastic grow going too
the troll claiming he uses counterfeit meanwells


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> photon fud troll deluxe
> GG has had a fantastic grow going too
> the troll claiming he uses counterfeit meanwells


I skimmed it after hearing of closure.

Thread closed after 2+ yrs. Maybe that guy has a thread to hijack?


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 1, 2016)

he's fuckin the far red atm


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 1, 2016)

Doc's Exciting seed That gives a Purple Pooch of triple rhinos gonna get soaked along with BW 's fobbin space fruit Farmhouse's black gorilla & Relentless' frosted cherry cookies
I Feel The Need For Purple People ! my last purple was this 

Phantom Cookies just as she started turning purple , I had another pheno that was all purple but she was fincky as foook leaves looked like shit but bushy this girl was sativa like\
still got 2 seed left doc


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> he's fuckin the far red atm


Instead of closing threads why not dismiss the culprit, sounds like the govt


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 1, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> Doc's Exciting Purple Punch of triple rhinos gonna get soaked along with BW 's fobbin space fruit Farmhouse's black gorilla & Relentless' frosted cherry cookies
> I Feel The Need For Purple People ! my last purple was this View attachment 3794599
> 
> Phantom Cookies just as she started turning purple , I had another pheno that was all purple but she was fincky as foook leaves looked like shit but bushy this girl was sativa like\
> still got 2 seed left doc


 I didn't even know doc had that purple punch


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I skimmed it after hearing of closure.
> 
> Thread closed after 2+ yrs. Maybe that guy has a thread to hijack?



https://www.rollitup.org/t/anyone-paying-attention-to-leaf.921973/


I smell an unpaid advertiser, lotta bravado, not one plant pic....


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 1, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> purple punch


that's my term not Doc's sorry if i worded that poorly lol ,
a english major i was Not lol
D- in english & i'm a ginger irishmen 3 times removed too ! lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> that's my term not Doc's sorry if i worded that poorly lol ,
> a english major i was Not lol
> D- in english & i'm a ginger irishmen 3 times removed too ! lol


I tyought that was the case but didnt say so as I wasnt sure


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 1, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/anyone-paying-attention-to-leaf.921973/
> 
> 
> I smell an unpaid advertiser, lotta bravado, not one plant pic....


gro weed in reefer ? lol there's a huge # of this shit out there for sale due to the MJ flood of ripoffs make $$ fast crooks 
MJ majixk boxes i call em


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 1, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> gro weed in reefer ? lol there's a huge # of this shit out there
> MJ majixk boxes i call em


Trying to turn growing weed into making boxed mac and cheese...no thanks, i prefer my recipe


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 1, 2016)

yo i learned how to pin head with a measuring cup from a book in my school library in first grade. about to head up to my last dentist visit thank god that shit will be finished. might even have new ones before i fly out


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> yo i learned how to pin head with a measuring cup from a book in my school library in first grade. about to head up to my last dentist visit thank god that shit will be finished. might even have new ones before i fly out


What book was that? Everybody smokes?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> yo i learned how to pin head with a measuring cup from a book in my school library in first grade. about to head up to my last dentist visit thank god that shit will be finished. might even have new ones before i fly out


Lol school library


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 1, 2016)

yea it was a dont do drugs type book and had the full pinhead setup with the cup, straw, book of matchs, and a pin stuck through the match top with one folded back to light the hash


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 1, 2016)

We had alotta blonde & red flow thru AK during the Trans Alaska pipeline's days 
we'd get black temple balls from Nepal every once in awhile , truly the best hash there was to be had back then . 
mind blowing stuff instant body head stone red eyed wonders that lasted for hours & hours


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 1, 2016)

guys so @deeproots74 was there but i guess krama does kick in time to time. i had met a lady and gentleman at the THC fair i told i would give the a Charlotte Web cut and they came back around and offered a set of teeth as trade for the plant. i have that appointment tuesday


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> yea it was a dont do drugs type book and had the full pinhead setup with the cup, straw, book of matchs, and a pin stuck through the match top with one folded back to light the hash


I've done that , broke guitar string anyone , MacGyer style


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 1, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> . Besides, it ruins the taste of a good smoke


Yes it does that's why I use hemp papers or a glass bowl.


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> guys so @deeproots74 was there but i guess krama does kick in time to time. i had met a lady and gentleman at the THC fair i told i would give the a chernobyl cut and they came back around and offered a set of teeth as trade for the plant. i have that appointment tuesday


wow barter at it's best , I traded some rare Madagascar fat plants suitable for bonsai to a orthonics maker got 3 sets of custom cast inserts


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 1, 2016)

i used to have a hash guy in Germany but had to get flowers when i was makeing E and Shroom runs to Holland. i smoked a lot of Afghan, indian, and a little Nepalese


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 1, 2016)

Have i ever mentioned how much i hate mouth shots? well i fucking hate mouth shots


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 1, 2016)

even seen honey oil in the 70's but that was coming from the Matanuska Valley where Matanuska Thunder Fuck came from


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Have i ever mentioned how much i hate mouth shots? well i fucking hate mouth shots


depends how good looking she is


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 1, 2016)

wow and just got a second round of them. sucks ass being hard to numb up. i almost always get two rounds to get it done


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 1, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> depends how good looking she is


old pastie white dude so not my type i am afraid


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 1, 2016)

got my cock pierced by a fine ass girl and that was not a bad experience


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> old pastie white dude so not my type i am afraid


Lmao


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> got my cock pierced by a fine ass girl and that was not a bad experience


You're a bigger man then me.....ahh hell nah


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 1, 2016)

oh yea i love the dog s1 i am going to s2. zero pm and smells like lemon pledge


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 1, 2016)

so that hurt and i had to get a third set of shots


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> oh yea i love the dog s1 i am going to s2. zero pm and smells like lemon pledge


very interesting .....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 1, 2016)

so guys i need atleast two testers for Cherry Pie x Dr Who that can get them popped and in to rotation. got a few others to test but that is one i would like gotten quick


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> so guys i need atleast two testers for Cherry Pie x Dr Who that can get them popped and in to rotation. got a few others to test but that is one i would like gotten quick


Wish I could but can't get em in the rotation soon enough. Next time!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Wish I could but can't get em in the rotation soon enough. Next time!


Same here I already have seeds popping but in the future will be open to testing


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> We had alotta blonde & red flow thru AK during the Trans Alaska pipeline's days
> we'd get black temple balls from Nepal every once in awhile , truly the best hash there was to be had back then .
> mind blowing stuff instant body head stone red eyed wonders that lasted for hours & hours


Buddy just came back from Nepal loaded with cream from a crop grown at 2600m


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 2, 2016)

I can. Got one of your strains in my garden outside. Gader balls. Killer strain. Will post tomorrow


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2016)

been sifting seeds with the wife and so far we have these done

S. Skunk x Chernobyl
BCK x Cher

Grape Og x Plemon/sour cherry

RB17 x DrWho
tress sister x DW
sour tangi x dw
grape ape x dw
bsb/cb/wr x dw
white d x dw
cookies x dw
cherry pie x dw
grape og x dw


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 2, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> been sifting seeds with the wife and so far we have these done
> 
> S. Skunk x Chernobyl
> BCK x Cher
> ...


I bet that Dr Who crosses are some nice ones!! Reminds me, I need to drop a few more of those down


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 2, 2016)

Doc that Woody looks like the same strain you just growing it better. I think you got it. Once you describe the smoke taste/smell I will know for sure


Dr.D81 said:


> so guys i need atleast two testers for Cherry Pie x Dr Who that can get them popped and in to rotation. got a few others to test but that is one i would like gotten quick


I can pop 5-10 asap.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 2, 2016)

you just tell me how you want them grown. I can let them go natural or training or both.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 2, 2016)

Here you go doc


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 2, 2016)

It's so sticky and smelly very hard nugs.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 2, 2016)

Way better then my sherbet clone I got from a club in San Jose


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 2, 2016)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Here you go doc View attachment 3795333 View attachment 3795334 View attachment 3795335 View attachment 3795337 View attachment 3795336


Nice war clubs on that Cali.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 2, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> yea it was a dont do drugs type book and had the full pinhead setup with the cup, straw, book of matchs, and a pin stuck through the match top with one folded back to light the hash


There was much to learn in the media back in the day.

This movie:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0067820/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_55
introduced the world to the Etiquette of Smoking a Joint.

Ah, found it:
https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/4sprah/how_to_smoke_a_joint/

LOL

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2016)

Javadog said:


> There was much to learn in the media back in the day.
> 
> This movie:
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0067820/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_55
> ...


The clip with the high society learning to blaze is classic man. Thanks for sharing, what a laugh. I think Ill check out the movie later as I dont think I have seen it


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2016)

Ill collect the roaches at the end...lol


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 2, 2016)

Had roomie who had a roach jar


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 2, 2016)

I use to save all my roaches and 1 weekend a month have a roach party.


----------



## hippy132 (Oct 2, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I use to save all my roaches and 1 weekend a month have a roach party.


The wife smokes them, along with everything else that isn't hidden


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> Had roomie who had a roach jar


I used to too, but not anymore, I was just quoting the weed instructor in the video clip.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> The wife smokes them, along with everything else that isn't hidden


Thats one problem I dont have as the wife doesnt smoke


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 2, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I use to save all my roaches and 1 weekend a month have a roach party.


Lean times call for that


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 2, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> The wife smokes them, along with everything else that isn't hidden


I'm glad to know I'm not alone with that problem lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 2, 2016)

hippy132 said:


> The wife smokes them, along with everything else that isn't hidden


Im smoking fucking AVB at the moment, talk about fucking shit


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Im smoking fucking AVB at the moment, talk about fucking shit


All
Very 
Best?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 2, 2016)

Ha ha ha I fukn wish bud. After Vaped Bud = great for edibles, shit for smoke


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ha ha ha I fukn wish bud. After Vaped Bud = great for edibles, shit for smoke


ewww sounds not tasty.
I wish we were closer. I have some Jack I dont like much (tasteless), but its not AVB I would share


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 2, 2016)

Come over I'll smoke u out till u puke


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 2, 2016)

Wish you were here Vnsmkr I have some of Doc's S-1 Rum Bayou that is terrific.
You can def taste the bms bloodline in 1 pheno.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 2, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> Had roomie who had a roach jar


Had a roomie who used to scrape pipes for tar. Nasty as fuck. AVB aint that fucking nasty


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 2, 2016)

Javadog said:


> There was much to learn in the media back in the day.
> 
> This movie:
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0067820/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_55
> ...


fukn laughing already, too funny


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Had a roomie who used to scrape pipes for tar. Nasty as fuck. AVB aint that fucking nasty


Done that before myself lol


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> AVB aint that fucking nasty


if it works & if that's all u got , i'd be lying if i said i hadn't


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 2, 2016)

I think we all have at one time or another.


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 2, 2016)

Doc how's the mouth feel ??


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 2, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Wish you were here Vnsmkr I have some of Doc's S-1 Rum Bayou that is terrific.
> You can def taste the bms bloodline in 1 pheno


Need to pop those seeds


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 2, 2016)

Any feedback on the dog x dippsy seeds?


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 2, 2016)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Need to pop those seeds


Buds are curing now.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2016)

@


Vnsmkr said:


> Had a roomie who used to scrape pipes for tar. Nasty as fuck. AVB aint that fucking nasty


yo i have done that shit growing up too



209 Cali closet grower said:


> Any feedback on the dog x dippsy seeds?


i have a clone i am about to flower now. i had to clone out my flower room when it got hot and just now doing my pheno hunt.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2016)

We finished sifting seeds today and next ones to get done will be the second batch of cherry pie x dr who


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> We finished sifting seeds today and next ones to get done will be the second batch of cherry pie x dr who


I just looked the DR Who as I never heard of it, and it sounds great.
The Cherry pie I had was grown poorly.

All the ingredients sound like a nice match


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I just looked the DR Who as I never heard of it, and it sounds great.
> The Cherry pie I had was grown poorly.
> 
> All the ingredients sound like a nice match


Dr Who is awesome. I'll always keep it around


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hit me up Doc, I'll test whatever for you. Got a run coming I'm gearing up for now and just upped my flower room to 3K.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 3, 2016)

I would be happy to bump anything of yours to the front Doc.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 3, 2016)

I wish had space. I'd love to help.
It literally hurts inside that i cant lol
Next time Doc.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 3, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I wish had space. I'd love to help.
> It literally hurts inside that i cant lol
> Next time Doc.


Same here!


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 3, 2016)

I got room still have another light to turn on if need be and I can also setup another area if needed. Its bee awhile sine I did a nice seed run and really want to do a couple in AIS also.


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 3, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> The Cherry pie I had was grown poorly.


that finicky bitch didn't like heat & melts with PM when it cools off , mine was 1/2 wiped out 3 outta 6 big plants (for CP) 
love the stuff to me it's a great tasting GSC , but never again , maybe the crosses as I had the clone only CP 
just one of those strains that don't well here ,
i've learned to move on chernobyl same great plant but not a yielder once u get big fat greasy dense nugs you can't go back  lol 
hope Doc can put some yeild into Chernobyl & Cherry Pie crosses


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 3, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> that finicky bitch didn't like heat & melts with PM when it cools off , mine was 1/2 wiped out 3 outta 6 big plants (for CP)
> love the stuff to me it's a great tasting GSC , but never again , maybe the crosses as I had the clone only CP
> just one of those strains that don't well here ,
> i've learned to move on chernobyl same great plant but not a yielder once u get big fat greasy dense nugs you can't go back  lol
> hope Doc can put some yeild into Chernobyl & Cherry Pie crosses


CP is like Chernobyl?
I thought CP was an indica.
I love Chernobyl, and yeah lat yr the OD one was literally greasy before the Borg got it at ;ast


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 3, 2016)

Just over 3 weeks cure on my RB and I'm now picking up hints of grapefruit juice when I open the jar. You get that gritty/sandy feel on your fingers from all the trichs and it still has a subtle grape flavor, smooth as silk. Busts that head for you too lol. Shitty iPhone camera doesn't do the bag appeal any justice.


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 3, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> CP is like Chernobyl?


to me the high is similar both rock for taste & smell ! just finicky at my place 
maybe a winter grow but i wait for crosses


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 3, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> to me the high is similar both rock for taste & smell ! just finicky at my place
> maybe a winter grow but i wait for crosses


I wish I had a clone from that Chernobyl/Slymer I had from clone last year.
I grew a Chernobyl the yr before and it was nice Lime smelling and taste, but not greasy.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> to me the high is similar both rock for taste & smell ! just finicky at my place
> maybe a winter grow but i wait for crosses


Hey @Fastslappy I forget what thread I saw some huge fkn chernobyl in, but they were big as fuck.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hey @Fastslappy I forget what thread I saw some huge fkn chernobyl in, but they were big as fuck.


Fumble maybe in outside ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2016)

Got 2 Chernobyls going now and both just showed they were girls. Yeah they always have had a lime taste imo, at least the few packs Ive grown


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 3, 2016)

Chernobyl is in my top 5 strains


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Fumble maybe in outside ?


Maybe but for some reason I was thinking it was someone I didnt know? They were definitely outdoor.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Chernobyl is in my top 5 strains


Yep I like her too. Another one I like to keep around


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep I like her too. Another one I like to keep around


If I could get more space allocated to indoor I would keep her in rotation.
I used to love to workout after smoking/vaping her


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 3, 2016)

i had a nice one from Emerald Cup last winter running at the beginning of summer but at cull time she just wasn't robust like everything else was at the time 
Glad i didn't keep her as I ran outta room with my durban's & alien gear 
my ibl durban is 'still' stretching cutting off light to my azure haze


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 3, 2016)

@northeastmarco has grown a few badass Chernobyl phenos.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> @northeastmarco has grown a few badass Chernobyl phenos.


I think thats whose it was actually! Thanks Smidge


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I think thats whose it was actually! Thanks Smidge


They were an indoor run a buddy's place. Got some for outside next year


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 3, 2016)

Took down the last 3 Aura OG and put 3 Tennessee Hogs and 2 Ex. Cheese into the
flower room today. I think I waited a bit too long on the Cheese their about 30" so they
might need some super cropping later.
I still have a few juveniles in the tent but basically the tent is at your disposal Doc.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2016)

thanks guys i picked up mailers so i hopefully get testers out before i leave for the cup friday. been having some bud mold issues on a master kush and the gods gift both have really big hard buds


----------



## Javadog (Oct 3, 2016)

Safe Travel Doc!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 3, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> thanks guys i picked up mailers so i hopefully get testers out before i leave for the cup friday. been having some bud mold issues on a master kush and the gods gift both have really big hard buds


Where can I order seeds? Let me know if you send me testers. So I can save room


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2016)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Where can I order seeds? Let me know if you send me testers. So I can save room


http://oregoneliteseeds.com/t/docs-dank-seeds


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2016)

So i will be getting another drop ready when i get back for OES and Will have some Dr Who and Chernobyl crosses as freebies. tomorrow morning i have a fuck ton of seedlings to get in ones and clones to take so i can flip befor i leave


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 4, 2016)

I love testers Doc.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2016)

Damn...i missed the boat this season is just starting..sfgxcp


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> http://oregoneliteseeds.com/t/docs-dank-seeds


Thank u


----------



## moondance (Oct 4, 2016)

Hey Doc, hope all is well, 3 weeks to go on the Franks Gift x ?, it smells so skunky man, I am gonna love it!


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 4, 2016)

Chernobyl are there seeds of it going around? I would love to grow some. I know Doc is sending me a cross of it. Would like to see what everyone is talking about without a cross mix.


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 4, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> Chernobyl are there seeds of it going around? I would love to grow some. I know Doc is sending me a cross of it. Would like to see what everyone is talking about without a cross mix.


http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Chernobyl/TGA_Subcool_Seeds/
he sells them at the shows I got got sum 'The Flav' @ Emerade Cup , they had chernobyl (but I had a clone in my hand at the time )& some Cali dispensaries carry TGA gear


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2016)

Takes a bit of work to find that Slymer cut . I believe thats what these Chernobyl crosses are based on, that specific cut? Though yeah, Chernobyl is a solid plant to have in the garden. Its a staple here


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 4, 2016)

You can get Subcool's gear through Herbies also.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2016)

Theres also some Michigan distributors. James seedbank within the US is their go to


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2016)

yea the symer is nice and makes some bomb ass extracts


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 4, 2016)

So the answer is go buy some lol. I will find a cut going around as I want the best pheno.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 4, 2016)

I heard(here?) that Chernobyl is known for having a huge number of phenos.

This makes is a target rich environment and fun to grow, but very hard to 
relocate one particular phenotype.

It is down here with the So Cal bros. 

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 4, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I heard(here?) that Chernobyl is known for having a huge number of phenos.
> 
> This makes is a target rich environment and fun to grow, but very hard to
> relocate one particular phenotype.
> ...


I have had couchlock and sativa high from different phenos, that smelled similar (Lime)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2016)

yea the lime is what i love


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> So the answer is go buy some lol. I will find a cut going around as I want the best pheno.


Well I dont so much have option of cuts going around being where I be , so yeah its seeds for me all the time


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well I dont so much have option of cuts going around being where I be , so yeah its seeds for me all the time


Something easily taken for granted is the clone only cuts circulating in some areas


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2016)

so anyone who wants testers i am going to have dede fill out mailers tonights so get with me if you havent already.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2016)

Must make things a bit easier thats for sure. Though I enjoy growing them all, would be nice to have some guarantees at times how good certain things are.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Must make things a bit easier thats for sure. Though I enjoy growing them all, would be nice to have some guarantees at times how good certain things are.


Not all clones from the clubs are good though.
I actually got a male once as a clone lol, I was pissed


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 4, 2016)

Yeah I finially am ready and have room to grow some testers like 10 if they are all ladies. I could get my breeding tent up but not yet. I am still pheno hunting thousands of seeds I want to run. So me putting Docs testers up front is huge. He is my friend and I love to see what he comes up with as so far I am impressed. Really I am in High Times cause he made Rum Bayou. I will always be there if he needs me. Doc has shown to me great friendship and I him.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 4, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> Yeah I finially am ready and have room to grow some testers like 10 if they are all ladies. I could get my breeding tent up but not yet. I am still pheno hunting thousands of seeds I want to run. So me putting Docs testers up front is huge. He is my friend and I love to see what he comes up with as so far I am impressed. Really I am in High Times cause he made Rum Bayou. I will always be there if he needs me. Doc has shown to me great friendship and I him.


I think peeps in some of these threads are really great ppl, I have had some really nice ppl reach out to help me and I really appreciate it!!
The friends and family I have know my whole life arent and were never there for me like that.


----------



## WillyEarl (Oct 4, 2016)

I should have took pictures but . anyways popped 2 of your cherry pie they took only 24 hours really 18 but by 24 hours I had two fat bright really long white tales floating in a wine glass of water . they where the most vigorous out of 7 different strains in my germination test . very uniform .


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 4, 2016)

BW has a opening in his vault check his thread for list


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2016)

so i packed up 9 mailers tonight that i will have sent out most likely on friday when i am on the plain. I put 4 packs in all but @bassman999 i add the cbd beans and @DCobeen i add you a few extras hommie


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> so i packed up 9 mailers tonight that i will have sent out most likely on friday when i am on the plain. I put 4 packs in all but @bassman999 i add the cbd beans and @DCobeen i add you a few extras hommie


Awesome man, I cant wait to flower some CBD bud and see what it does.
Thanks Doc!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> so i packed up 9 mailers tonight that i will have sent out most likely on friday when i am on the plain. I put 4 packs in all but @bassman999 i add the cbd beans and @DCobeen i add you a few extras hommie


You are good peeps my man.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> so i packed up 9 mailers tonight that i will have sent out most likely on friday when i am on the plain. I put 4 packs in all but @bassman999 i add the cbd beans and @DCobeen i add you a few extras hommie


Big ups champion, you and Bigworm are two very well respected dudes! If I wasn't shutting down my grow for 12 months, I'd love to test out some of your strains, they all sound and look fire!


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 5, 2016)

Cheers!


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Big ups champion, you and Bigworm are two very well respected dudes! If I wasn't shutting down my grow for 12 months, I'd love to test out some of your strains, they all sound and look fire!


I know right , I would have loved to run some of Doc's test gear but I'm majorly behind on test beans as it is , plus trying to do my thang too . Need more rooms and lights lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I know right , I would have loved to run some of Doc's test gear but I'm majorly behind on test beans as it is , plus trying to do my thang too . Need more rooms and lights lol


Need a clone of yourself as well eh lmao


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Need a clone of yourself as well eh lmao


Yeah that might help too lol


----------



## lio lacidem (Oct 5, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I know right , I would have loved to run some of Doc's test gear but I'm majorly behind on test beans as it is , plus trying to do my thang too . Need more rooms and lights lol


I know the feeling i have Docs BubbleParty testers in early flower, then 3 full runs of MotaRebel testers before I can get back to regular packs.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 5, 2016)

I will make a point of showcasing your good work bro.

It will be fun. :0)


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 5, 2016)

They'll be soaking as soon as they get here, can't wait to run more Dankness!
This will be back to back grows of Doc's gear. 
That CP x DW you want tested is going first.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 5, 2016)

I will also pop all at once, to allow better comparisons.

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2016)

thanks guys and I hope you all find some kill in them packs for your help. made far to many this time to test my self


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2016)

been raining for damn near 2 days straight here. everything is taking it well too thankfully but it wouldn't hurt my feelings for it to stop for a few days


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> been raining for damn near 2 days straight here. everything is taking it well too thankfully but it wouldn't hurt my feelings for it to stop for a few days


Its stopped for a few days here and I echo your sentiments. I hope it stops for a few more so I can leave the seedlings all outside. sick of musical seedlings in and out the house


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 5, 2016)

We are expecting a bumper outdoor this year, been dry as hell here but good for the plants.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm getting a new batch of cards before the cup. Look ok?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I'm getting a new batch of cards before the cup. Look ok?View attachment 3797596


Looks fine yeah


----------



## Javadog (Oct 5, 2016)

No obvious defect, conflict, or error.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2016)

well the last one had my number and toby advised against that and wanted to change a couple things


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I'm getting a new batch of cards before the cup. Look ok?View attachment 3797596


Looking good Doc, love the skunk.


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 5, 2016)

give the skunk red eyes  & at the joint tip red 
u can do after the fact with a red hi-liter


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 5, 2016)

I'll pop ASAP as well. I just popped 55 Rum Bayou X Island Afghani (getaway mountain strain) too, hoping to get 20-25 nice gals to run. .


----------



## Friction1957 (Oct 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> been raining for damn near 2 days straight here. everything is taking it well too thankfully but it wouldn't hurt my feelings for it to stop for a few days


This is like day 5 of rain with no relief in sight until this weekend. I'm with you, a little Sun would be flipping nice.

Oh by the way, your BCK cut is throwing dankness now if I touch her in any way.. She's so heavy I have to tie all the branches up, they just won't stay up on their own. Quality first world problem when they are too heavy! I'm sooooo looking forward to smoking her. @DCobeen told me she's an early finisher so that will be nice. Your GG #4 S1 is stunning, same one you took a cut from. She looks a little like the Rube Boi right now. Hoop-house took on some heavy winds yesterday, top swaying several feet. Took a licking and still kept on ticking, Looked like a willow tree the way she was bending, and is still in perfect shape. Thank you so much for putting that up, every plant in there is doing well, you totally rock. Thanks again.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 5, 2016)

Just burned a doob of Rum Bayou............. diner will be late tonight.


----------



## Friction1957 (Oct 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I'm getting a new batch of cards before the cup. Look ok?View attachment 3797596


Love the new card, good job


----------



## Friction1957 (Oct 5, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Just burned a doob of Rum Bayou............. diner will be late tonight.


I have about 1 joint left of it, I'm saving to smoke with another grower that is a buyer for a desp here in town that is coming over for dinner. I'm jealous, I'd love to burn it right now.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2016)

I just sent the testers with my wife to get sent out and @skunkwreck you had one in there so you got some beans comeing too


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I just sent the testers with my wife to get sent out and @skunkwreck you had one in there so you got some beans comeing too


Oh wow , thanks Doc , I will squeeze some in on the next grow ! Didn't know you had my addy lmao


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Oh wow , thanks Doc , I will squeeze some in on the next grow ! Didn't know you had my addy lmao


me ether but i was getting the emails and had yours from back a bit i guess no worries about getting to them


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 5, 2016)

Just started diner, damn that's good smoke.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Oh wow , thanks Doc , I will squeeze some in on the next grow ! Didn't know you had my addy lmao


LMAO make room Skunk!!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 5, 2016)

It's probably too late to get on that list, I assume, but damn, thanks @Vnsmkr for bringing me here, I've been stuck in organics section due to RIU / my internet crashing almost as soon as every time I leave.. No disrespect! Prob time for a new device. Thought it was my dang destiny but is there ever some good stuff out here

As per your card design, 
Looks like a wicked face on the Skunk, very badass bro
I wouldn't change a thing there
.. most skunks are too high or horny or goofy I think, lol (skunk mag, bugs bunny, etc) and you got that fire so I'd keeper serious jus like that 

Only place I might be able to help you is on the tail, cause yea everythings perfect, the layout, simple contrasting colours, and mirrored letters are all pimp..

We love good design
No logos in front of me but heres A small sample of my girls talent 
 

If you ever need anything drawn we can do it for free bro

Tbh, I just can hardly wait to get franks gift and the honeybee, or anything else u might recommend that's our style (either super potent, super exotic, or super medicinal, lol) 

Happy to do whatever works best for u, Doc. I know you're a busy guy , so jus let us know how we can compensate ya.

As many of us would agree here, changing your strains can change your life, so my resources are your resources, dude

Big, big up from The Dons' Organic Grden 


Dr.D81 said:


> I'm getting a new batch of cards before the cup. Look ok?View attachment 3797596


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> It's probably too late to get on that list, I assume, but damn, thanks @Vnsmkr for bringing me here, I've been stuck in organics section due to RIU / my internet crashing almost as soon as every time I leave.. No disrespect! Prob time for a new device. Thought it was my dang destiny but is there ever some good stuff out here
> 
> As per your card design,
> Looks like a wicked face on the Skunk, very badass bro
> ...


Happy to see you made it over to the light . Always some good info and some good peeps hanging out over here.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Happy to see you made it over to the light . Always some good info and some good peeps hanging out over here.


Thnks dude!
I thought all the angels were blazing in the organics section lol

Turns out im still alive tho, and LED and seeds got some totally wicked spots to chill

Ahaha


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> It's probably too late to get on that list, I assume, but damn, thanks @Vnsmkr for bringing me here, I've been stuck in organics section due to RIU / my internet crashing almost as soon as every time I leave.. No disrespect! Prob time for a new device. Thought it was my dang destiny but is there ever some good stuff out here
> 
> As per your card design,
> Looks like a wicked face on the Skunk, very badass bro
> ...


Agreed even the best strains can lose efficacy after a while and new strains can be so powerful


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMAO make room Skunk!!


I am somehow lmao


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2016)

gods gift



C Web


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 5, 2016)

purdy..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2016)

more cherry pie x dr who
Triple purple rhino

bear creek kush reversal


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2016)

They all look tasty and frosty


----------



## Joedank (Oct 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> gods gift
> View attachment 3797964
> 
> View attachment 3797965
> C WebView attachment 3797966


God's gift looking like @chewberto said she might . Bravo brother . Hit me up when you got time we gotta chat .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2016)

Joedank said:


> God's gift looking like @chewberto said she might . Bravo brother . Hit me up when you got time we gotta chat .


will do i will call tomorrow


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 5, 2016)

Ha ha I love this thread, so many laughs and cool people  

Love the new cards too @Dr.D81 , looks pretty fly!!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 5, 2016)

They all look like fire Doc, that TPR is amazing! such purple it's wild. 
Keep me in mind when that Bear Creek s-1's are ready.


----------



## bmgnoot (Oct 5, 2016)

doc's the man..have to admit i get jealous everytime someone posts something about how awesome RB is... cant wait for next drop to spend some cash.


----------



## lio lacidem (Oct 6, 2016)

Front left and middle plants are bothBubbleParty. One had uncontrollable stretch and one shorter compact one. The stretchy one reeks ofblueberry syrup the shorter one has a distinct hazey smell.​


----------



## lio lacidem (Oct 6, 2016)

Better pics to follow buying a good camera tonight


----------



## WillyEarl (Oct 6, 2016)

Docs cherry pie s1 seedling she has a beautiful magenta thing going on ... Her sister is similar the shell just hasn't came off yet. But you can see the magenta on her too. This is my first time seeing it . after the impressive germination . this just makes the future look even more promising!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2016)

looking nice guys but today is going to be a busy one. looks like my season is over for a few of my plants today but the gods gift is like a week from being good and two from done. it still will be coming down today. buds are just to dense for all the fing rain. the rest are ready that are comeing down today. got another fitting today, have to get my cards, got shit to mail, shit to pot, shit to, clone. i think i will be sleeping on the plain


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 6, 2016)

sweet bro. Just tell me what you want dropped first. I am also making 2 more AIS totes. Have to see how a happy plant grows in the new style.


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 6, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> looking nice guys but today is going to be a busy one. looks like my season is over for a few of my plants today but the gods gift is like a week from being good and two from done. it still will be coming down today. buds are just to dense for all the fing rain. the rest are ready that are comeing down today. got another fitting today, have to get my cards, got shit to mail, shit to pot, shit to, clone. i think i will be sleeping on the plain


Yeah them huge buds can be pain , pulled one yesterday football size but found brot for 2 days


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 6, 2016)

Anything like dead Nate fly from weeks ago starts to decay inside a bud ....brot


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2016)

here the bud worms were really bad and there the worst.


----------



## rekoj0916 (Oct 6, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> here the bud worms were really bad and there the worst.


Did they hit you this year? Last year I had issues with the worms. This year only the Fire OG has had issues.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2016)

rekoj0916 said:


> Did they hit you this year? Last year I had issues with the worms. This year only the Fire OG has had issues.


yea I had to stay on them this year


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 6, 2016)

Even if I have no plants growing I cringe when I see the white butterflies or whatever they are flying


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 7, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Even if I have no plants growing I cringe when I see the white butterflies or whatever they are flying


Yeah we get some big ass tomatoe worm looking mofos. Luckily they like to eat the kum quat and lemon leaves and not the cannabis. I smash them nonetheless, I dont want them eating fuckall


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah we get some big ass tomatoe worm looking mofos. Luckily they like to eat the kum quat and lemon leaves and not the cannabis. I smash them nonetheless, I dont want them eating fuckall


Maybe they are coming for my Kumquats.
I have them blocking a small small small girl flowerng so the owner doesnt see.
I might get an ounce from her.
I put it outside at 4" tall 5 weeks ago. Now 18" tall and looks to have 3-4 weeks left
Special Edward is the strain


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 7, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Maybe they are coming for my Kumquats.
> I have them blocking a small small small girl flowerng so the owner doesnt see.
> I might get an ounce from her.
> I put it outside at 4" tall 5 weeks ago. Now 18" tall and looks to have 3-4 weeks left
> Special Edward is the strain


worms like sour fruits for sure. They key in on those plants here


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> worms like sour fruits for sure. They key in on those plants here


Ok well eat that and leave my baby budz alone.
They are out of season now anyway


----------



## Friction1957 (Oct 7, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> yea I had to stay on them this year


I've killed over 30 of them in my my two largest WR, the hoop-house so far has been free of those fuckers.


----------



## lio lacidem (Oct 7, 2016)

Got mail today! Thanks Doc. Didnt think I was on list this time so it was a pleasant surprise. Let me know which you want done first and ill squeeze it in asap.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 7, 2016)

I got mine today too . thanks Doc.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 7, 2016)

I think that the Dr Who cross was uppermost in his thinking,
but will let Doc confirm.

Here's hoping that I manage to post something to the Fostiest Thread!


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 7, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I think that the Dr Who cross was uppermost in his thinking,
> but will let Doc confirm.
> 
> Here's hoping that I manage to post something to the Fostiest Thread!


I'm gonna run a Dr. Who cross I believe lol


----------



## lio lacidem (Oct 7, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I'm gonna run a Dr. Who cross ibelieve lol


Let me know which dr. Who cross you start. I believe I got 2 diff who crosses so Ill start other one.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 7, 2016)

I think it's....(BSB/CB x WR) x Dr. Who


----------



## lio lacidem (Oct 7, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I think it's....(BSB/CB x WR) x Dr. Who


Ill do the White D x Dr. Who


----------



## lio lacidem (Oct 7, 2016)

Whats the lineage on Daze #1 please?


----------



## Javadog (Oct 7, 2016)

Beans labelled Who?DrD!1 (thru 5) are in a paper towel.

:0)

(until a name is chosen, if needed)


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 7, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> Whats the lineage on Daze #1 please?


I got Daze #2 lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 7, 2016)

Saw the postings and checked my mail...beans!!
Not sure what they all are, but I will figure it out and write em down.

Ive said it before, but I will say it again. Great peeps here on these threads!!
Thanks Doc


----------



## Javadog (Oct 7, 2016)

WR = White Rhino
DW = Dr Who

I am sorry, but I am forgetting BSB/CB.

???


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 7, 2016)

Javadog said:


> WR = White Rhino
> DW = Dr Who
> 
> I am sorry, but I am forgetting BSB/CB.
> ...


BSB- Black Sour Bubble?
CB=IDK


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 7, 2016)

How about BCK x Cher
Cher =Chernobyl?
BCK??


----------



## Javadog (Oct 7, 2016)

For a second there I thought that I was tracking that answer...
....but I think that I was recalling Black Cherry Soda....that is a
famous "Purple Starting Point" IIRC.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 7, 2016)

It could be BSB/CP x WR plus I got 
Sour Tangie x Dr. Who
Cherry PIe x Dr. Who
Daze #2


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2016)

@Javadog @skunkwreck 
black sour bubble / caseyband x white rhino

daze 1 is
daze ( CO duban x nevilles haxe) x hoverboard ( gg4 x future)

daze 2 are
daze x plemon/ sour cherry

i will type up everything and post them again


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 7, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> How about BCK x Cher
> Cher =Chernobyl?
> BCK??


BCK = Bear Creek Kush


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 7, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> How about BCK x Cher
> Cher =Chernobyl?
> BCK??


bear creek kush x dr who


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 7, 2016)

Might run the CP x DW......I miss my CP cut


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 7, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Might run the CP x DW......I miss my CP cut


mmmm Cherry Pie and Dr Who. What a MIX!!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> mmmm Cherry Pie and Dr Who. What a MIX!!!


That's what I'm saying lol


----------



## lio lacidem (Oct 7, 2016)

Heres some better shots of eachBubbleParty pheno ive found. Bottom is the super stretchy blueberey pheno and top is the shorter hazey smelling one.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm going to bookmark this pg for the names.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> mmmm Cherry Pie and Dr Who. What a MIX!!!


Pree-cisely! I was thinking the same thing. 

CP seems to be an amazing plant....haven't tried it yet, but such a buzz!
and Kosher Tangie is called 24K for good reason. That one I have run and
am running. 

All so good....nothing bad.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 7, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I'm going to bookmark this pg for the names.


I am writing the into my notebook....now!

hoverboard ( gg4 x future) == heh heh heh these names never cease to crack me up.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 8, 2016)

Arrived, all will be soaking today and in cups of medium this time tomorrow.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 8, 2016)

What is the PL/SC?


----------



## lio lacidem (Oct 8, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> What is the PL/SC?


Plemon / sour cherry


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 8, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> BCK = Bear Creek Kush





Dr.D81 said:


> bear creek kush x dr who


Bear creek lush x Chernobyl/slymer ,that's an interesting one


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 8, 2016)

i hope everone gets a good germ rate on them freash ass beans


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 8, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Even if I have no plants growing I cringe when I see the white butterflies or whatever they are flying


I make 3 gallons of Seven water and spray my enire acre and some of my neighbors also. Trees/bushes and everything. I found 3 pods on branches so I removed them. if you miss one you will have them even spraying like I did. After 2nd spraying I didnt see anymore pods and didnt see as many white moths or whatever they are. a week later I would see them fly but not land and keep going to the neighbors where I would see them land.
I got packs also and will drop a couple of each. Thanks Doc as always you rock.
Doc did you dry them out good or should I dry them out more before germinating them? I dont want to loose any of these seeds to not ready yet. You sent some dam great mixes and I want all of them to pop.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 8, 2016)

Man I didn't think about that DC. I could have gave them a nice warm spot on top of the water heater for a week.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 9, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Man I didn't think about that DC. I could have gave them a nice warm spot on top of the water heater for a week.


I am waiting to hear back from Doc. I will drop a couple today as I been up early and did my chores already and now dropping some seeds then gonna start building my AIS totes.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 9, 2016)

I noticed that some had sunk to bottom after a few hours yesterday and by this morning all had, so pretty moist to begin with it seems. I did see some hulls splitting this morning so getting ready to plant in some medium and will know in a few.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 9, 2016)

I wanted to get the DW crosses going ASAP and so I put
those into paper towels right after receiving them....We will
see. None popped in the first 24 hours.

Thanks for raising the issue. I had not considered that at all.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 9, 2016)

Man guys you would not believe the people we have met! I love my Job!


pic from Venice


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3801087 Man guys you would not believe the people we have met! I love my Job!
> 
> 
> pic from Venice


Awesome man one day will be my job too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Awesome man one day will be my job too


Mine too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 10, 2016)

Glad you are having an awesome time Doc. Those times are deserved my friend


----------



## shonuff_305 (Oct 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> more cherry pie x dr whoView attachment 3797967
> Triple purple rhino
> View attachment 3797968
> bear creek kush reversal View attachment 3797969


Nice.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3801087 Man guys you would not believe the people we have met! I love my Job!
> 
> 
> pic from Venice


glad you had a great time bro. I also love my Job. I work my own hrs well kinda the ladies have to get attention at diff times. We got the best job there is IMO.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 10, 2016)

Retirement sucks so I just keep doing something.
Took my first baby steps off the painkillers this weekend haven't had a pill
since Thurs. been smoking a ton of reefer so not too much pain.
@Dr.D81, Aura OG is a great pain med, a good solid 2.5 hrs pain free per small joint.


----------



## shonuff_305 (Oct 10, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Originally Posted by *mr. burns*
> Hello all!!!
> 
> Finally someone has the balls to speak of the INFAMOUS TEXAS SHORELINE STRAIN!!! I recently moved to the Lone Star State from Northern Cali (Bay Area) and had the worst of luck trying to score some greens, plenty of TRIPLES (commercial green bud) but nothing on the EXOTIC side like strains i used to have in Cali: Trainwreck, Mendocino Madness, OG Kush, Diesel etc etc etc...
> ...


I've been in the hunt for the true Texas Shoreline 4 years I've brought Devil's Harvest Shoreline trying to see was it remotely close. it was pretty decent but not like the the what was described to me. Point me in the rite direction


----------



## WillyEarl (Oct 10, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Retirement sucks so I just keep doing something.
> Took my first baby steps off the painkillers this weekend haven't had a pill
> since Thurs. been smoking a ton of reefer so not too much pain.
> @Dr.D81, Aura OG is a great pain med, a good solid 2.5 hrs pain free per small joint.



I see that your issue is pain .... But I have found impressive medical relief from my paranoids schizophrenia with edibles . to me it easily replaces the pills easy! The slow release long lasting cannabanoid supply is shiting on the benefits from just smoking it. Maybe give it a try. I am so damn glad I did try one made with a good amount of cbd for your pain i use treats that are at 200mg minimal i eat may be a half treat a day plus ummmm maybe 3 decent bowls a day mind you i was easily smokeing 6 spliffs and 2 dabs before 7pm and then there's the before bed spliff .


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 10, 2016)

WillyEarl said:


> I see that your issue is pain .... But I have found impressive medical relief from my paranoids schizophrenia with edibles . to me it easily replaces the pills easy! The slow release long lasting cannabanoid supply is shiting on the benefits from just smoking it. Maybe give it a try. I am so damn glad I did try one made with a good amount of cbd for your pain i use treats that are at 200mg minimal i eat may be a half treat a day plus ummmm maybe 3 decent bowls a day mind you i was easily smokeing 6 spliffs and 2 dabs before 7pm and then there's the before bed spliff .


Thanks WillyEarl I haven't had edibles focused on pain but have enjoyed a cookie or 2 in my time
brownies also.
I'll be getting my med card as soon as I'm completely off treatment.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2016)

We are back at lax now and waiting on our plain to get here. Been a Hell of a cool trip and got it set up to be on weed talk and two other weed shows. We hooked up with Jon Shelly owner of Tweed and he got both our numbers to come up to OR to talk with us and put us on a show he is doing. Gave Og Rascal, Casper, and a few others some BCK and all loved it. Shit all of that is a drop in the bucket of what went down yesterday


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2016)

Didnt take to many pics but took a few and will put some up. Spent last night in Beverly Hills eating steak and enjoying the company of new freinds.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 10, 2016)

Elaborate at your leisure Doc....it is very enjoyable to catch up.

We are all pulling for you!

JD


----------



## WillyEarl (Oct 10, 2016)

Here are two cherry pie s1 seedlings 4 days after the last pic . the one who had a magenta thing going on has grown out of it.


----------



## Friction1957 (Oct 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> We are back at lax now and waiting on our plain to get here. Been a Hell of a cool trip and got it set up to be on weed talk and two other weed shows. We hooked up with Jon Shelly owner of Tweed and he got both our numbers to come up to OR to talk with us and put us on a show he is doing. Gave Og Rascal, Casper, and a few others some BCK and all loved it. Shit all of that is a drop in the bucket of what went down yesterday


Sounds like a great trip, can't wait to hear about it


----------



## Friction1957 (Oct 10, 2016)

Took a couple of images today of your gear

here is the BCK
 


And this one is your GG#4 S1 
 

Both of them are looking great. That BCK is super funky, and I'm making up I still have 2 to 3 weeks left on it. The GG is looking like something from Archive, simply beautiful.


----------



## lio lacidem (Oct 10, 2016)

Let those seeds dry up a bit more and the white d x dr. Who just hit water!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Elaborate at your leisure Doc....it is very enjoyable to catch up.
> 
> We are all pulling for you!
> 
> JD


well buddy we had met a cat from Africa and had a interesting conversation but thats really all i can say about it. It could prove to be a profitable chance encounter at the Sheraton elevator. We both had bud rolled and we all rolled to Beverly Hills burning a blunt of Cherry Pie Glue 3. Ate Ruth's Chris steak and rolled back and got the Prince high as giraffe pussy on some of my oil i brought down. By the way they let me fly home with a half oz of shatter if you can believe it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> well buddy we had met a cat from Africa and had a interesting conversation but thats really all i can say about it. It could prove to be a profitable chance encounter at the Sheraton elevator. We both had bud rolled and we all rolled to Beverly Hills burning a blunt of Cherry Pie Glue 3. Ate Ruth Crise steak and rolled back and got the Prince high as giraffe pussy on some of my oil i brought down. By the way they let me fly home with a half oz of shatter if you can believe it.


Sounds like a helluva time dude. Chance encounters are definitely good at times. Work just keeps on pushing for me and I lost the chance to harvest/trim in Cali as I dont have any way to get there. Shit just keeps on stacking up, in the negative for me. Hopefully it will fucking break soon, before I do


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sounds like a helluva time dude. Chance encounters are definitely good at times. Work just keeps on pushing for me and I lost the chance to harvest/trim in Cali as I dont have any way to get there. Shit just keeps on stacking up, in the negative for me. Hopefully it will fucking break soon, before I do


Be strong man!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 10, 2016)

Yeah I dont know any other way, shoulders been sagging for a while though. Tired of being tired


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 10, 2016)

As always, best vibes in any endeavor. Glad you had a good trip.
Your Auora OG is tearing ALL my patients (and me) up helping all with
neuro, physical and emotional discomfort.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 10, 2016)

LOL Awesome! That sounds amazing Doc. Keep it up.

The DW beans might have been a tad fresh....did not think of this
but I can report that at least one has germinated and will be in soil
tonight. 

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3801898
> View attachment 3801899
> View attachment 3801900


Did you puff with Snoop?


----------



## Javadog (Oct 10, 2016)

Fo Shizz!?!?! LMAO Awesome.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 10, 2016)

Sounds like you had a wicked time Doc, I'm jealous lol. 
@Vnsmkr I really hope things pick up soon for you bro, hate seein you like this


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 10, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sounds like you had a wicked time Doc, I'm jealous lol.
> @Vnsmkr I really hope things pick up soon for you bro, hate seein you like this


Me too brother, this shit sucks. Wouldnt wish it on my worst enemy


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Me too brother, this shit sucks. Wouldnt wish it on my worst enemy


I just wish there was something I could do from here, I'm broke af but would still love to help in some way!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 10, 2016)

Send me some good thoughts man, I'll take whatever positivity I can get. Enough positive energy and shit is bound to change.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Send me some good thoughts man, I'll take whatever positivity I can get. Enough positive energy and shit is bound to change.


I'll always send you those bro, always!! And free beans too so at least you can have weed  i'll have some jack skunk and skunk afghani for you around xmas time too!!


----------



## WillyEarl (Oct 11, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> Took a couple of images today of your gear
> 
> here is the BCK
> View attachment 3801656
> ...





DAMN!


----------



## WillyEarl (Oct 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Send me some good thoughts man, I'll take whatever positivity I can get. Enough positive energy and shit is bound to change.


What does not kill you will make you stronger brother. If you can tell us your problems its not that bad trust me . the situations where you can't even get out the bed over. Now thats that shit . think of all the poor souls all over the world who are living in hell literally. No water medical aide hell decent edible food, limbs being cutt off etc.. This is there reality. You will be OK man stay positive as possible ... This could be a test for something to come this may be preparing you to handle something in the future. Just some thoughts I hope I was of some help.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 11, 2016)

WillyEarl said:


> What does not kill you will make you stronger brother. If you can tell us your problems its not that bad trust me . the situations where you can't even get out the bed over. Now thats that shit . think of all the poor souls all over the world who are living in hell literally. No water medical aide hell decent edible food, limbs being cutt off etc.. This is there reality. You will be OK man stay positive as possible ... This could be a test for something to come this may be preparing you to handle something in the future. Just some thoughts I hope I was of some help.


Well, I appreciate the words man, but I sincerely hope this aint no fucking test for later times. I know we are fortunate to still have a roof over our head and a bag of rice in the cupboard, but thats not what I call living. There is no other place, so thats what I think about daily. My family and my wifes family live in this house and at any month end we could be kicked out on our arses for no payment, so thats what concerns me.
What gets me through everyday is knowing that others have it way worse; and have been in alot of 3 what we consider 3rd world countries on this planet, so I have seen it.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 11, 2016)

What's with the official sticker/label ? ? 

Is this a new design? 

Get the logo on there! :0)


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 11, 2016)

Javadog said:


> What's with the official sticker/label ? ?
> 
> Is this a new design?
> 
> Get the logo on there! :0)


I think that's doc d not doc's dank , two different dudes .


----------



## Biggchong (Oct 11, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I think that's doc d not doc's dank , two different dudes .


Dude.... so stoned I didnt notice.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 11, 2016)

Seeds came today P.O. crushed a few but otherwise all good. 
I'm going to give them a couple weeks then pop.
CP x DW will be first.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 11, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> Dude.... so stoned I didnt notice.


OK, I am getting stoned right now....I gots no excuse!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 11, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> Dude.... so stoned I didnt notice.


shits all good bro we all have our stoner moments 



Been chopping today and still more to go


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 11, 2016)

sins og


triple purple doja

triple purple rhino


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 11, 2016)

I LOVE my new dog cut I will be working with. zero pm or mold. stinks of pine sol and lemon pledge


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2016)

They all look beautiful Doc!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 11, 2016)

Super Frosty!


----------



## Friction1957 (Oct 11, 2016)

Just stunning Doc, makes me even more grateful for my seeds!!!!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 11, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> sins og
> View attachment 3802731
> 
> triple purple doja
> ...


Dude!!!!! I cannot wait to have some of that in my garden over here


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 12, 2016)

It's looking on like Al Capone. Germ porn.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 12, 2016)

Nice!

I managed to get two of the DW beans popped and into soil.
Hope springs eternal!

JD


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 12, 2016)

Thumbs up Doc! they're beautiful. 
I was able to get about a dozen seeds from the Aura OG so I'll have
another grow of that and maybe more seeds.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Dude!!!!! I cannot wait to have some of that in my garden over here


Shit son

I just woke up few mins ago
Fiyyya alarrrrmm!!

Sign me up for them packs too!

I will do a side by side with VnSmoka from here in CanadaCanada lol


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sounds like a helluva time dude. Chance encounters are definitely good at times. Work just keeps on pushing for me and I lost the chance to harvest/trim in Cali as I dont have any way to get there. Shit just keeps on stacking up, in the negative for me. Hopefully it will fucking break soon, before I do


Oh man, u were gonna fly to Cali for ganja work!?

Don't we just neeed a twin once in a while, damn!

I'm sorry u missed that bro
I just missed a cup I'm sure I coulda quite possibly won, I'm bummed too
(Probably the smallest cup but damn near highest limits grr)

But in the end I found out that there are 5 cups in Canada alone, if not six, and one has a lower limit cause its limited to 20 judges.

You're gonna help me win that one by helping me find peeps like the doc, here..whos gear will propell us into the hightimes and skunk mags like nothing

and when I do I'm gonna offer to fly your ass out here man! It's only 700 return to Columbia so..hope that some silver lining
How much can it be for Vietnam, mon


And since u always bigup everyone ..
Ill send u and the doc if he wants some organic peppers we grew up here from ol Canada!!
I got purple bells, black beauties starting, and a booming "basket of fire", jumbo chili, and cayenne and super chills all going organically indoors all winter bruh!!
Help keep strong and healthy plus an anti cancer endorphin release is always good lol

@Doc's Dank Seeds did u ever have a bomb ass trip man!! Flights with tsa approved shatter, epic cali steaks and drinks, and fated elevator pitches unfolding into random international opportunities !? Shit son..

Good thing u went despite the booth!! Maybe ima fly to Tdot for the cup despite the no booth and more expensive flights now..
Who the hell knows what can happen, could change your whole damn life ey


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 13, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> How much can it be for Vietnam, mon


Yeah same, if planned in advance (and sometimes even not), little bit less than 700 , 660 -670


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I LOVE my new dog cut I will be working with. zero pm or mold. stinks of pine sol and lemon pledge
> View attachment 3802750 View attachment 3802751 View attachment 3802752


Shit brother

Maybe I shouldn't spoil such solid budporn but I'd hate for u to have an outbreak..
Bud looks fantastic! but seems we spotted some webs on the last pic here, hope its not the start to spider mites hombre

Maybe its jus a tiny normal spider aha keeping other bugs away


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 13, 2016)

I see what you are talking about as well, it may even be a shadow in the pic. Theres definitely an arachnid hanging out on the leaf int he top 2 pics, but looks way big to be a mite


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I see what you are talking about as well, it may even be a shadow in the pic. Theres definitely an arachnid hanging out on the leaf int he top 2 pics, but looks way big to be a mite


Oh for sure
It's a gnat I believe on the top but a clear albeit thin web on the bottom
It's not well developed.. only single and double stranded web pyramid bridging from the outer edge to top of cola, only showing up in sunlight on the last bud shot

Happy to see if* i can catch a couple Orious tiger beetles from the worm farm send em out if jahDoc wants

but yeah it might just be a tiny actual spider, not a mite. And therefore a good,predator jus in a bad position.. I know my peppers plant have spiders but they are good hunters. Jus might want to shoe the lil homie toward the bottom if its a spider, or conduct a full neem and lab spray if its a mite.. When your a breeder can't be taking no chances ! Each specimen could be worth thousands!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 13, 2016)

man that is out in the ghouse and just a spider but i did treat the indoor yesterday and sulfer burned. it is that time of year here were everything want to move in to your grow so i like to stay on it right now. my neighbor let his blue dreams mold and that spored out but i only lost a small amont thankfully. had 4 or 5 buds get fubared while i was away but that is one reason i want away from people. yea its cool all your neighbors grow but if they have a issue it can rapidly become your problem


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> man that is out in the ghouse and just a spider but i did treat the indoor yesterday and sulfer burned. it is that time of year here were everything want to move in to your grow so i like to stay on it right now. my neighbor let his blue dreams mold and that spored out but i only lost a small amont thankfully. had 4 or 5 buds get fubared while i was away but that is one reason i want away from people. yea its cool all your neighbors grow but if they have a issue it can rapidly become your problem


Proximity problems of a liberal zone hey! Way to stay on top tho, Doc


----------



## ShyGuru (Oct 13, 2016)

Wrapped 5 honeybee f3 in a damp towel last night. Just waiting for them to sprout. Will be running them with bright dreams from farmhouse genetics. Thanks @Dr.D81 !!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 13, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Wrapped 5 honeybee f3 in a damp towel last night. Just waiting for them to sprout. Will be running them with bright dreams from farmhouse genetics. Thanks @Dr.D81 !!!


Where did you get those?


----------



## ShyGuru (Oct 13, 2016)

From you in June lol. Bought two packs and just dropped the one last night, the other pack I plan to keep until I can setup a mother's area. I had intended to run them already but then I also intended to have a mother's area built by now. So little time... Lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 13, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> From you in June lol. Bought two packs and just dropped the one last night, the other pack I plan to keep until I can setup a mother's area. I had intended to run them already but then I also intended to have a mother's area built by now. So little time... Lol


oh yea ok the reason i asked is BIBB has all of the rest of those they stole from me. just making certain they arent popping up for sale anywhare


----------



## ShyGuru (Oct 13, 2016)

Yeah I remember reading about that fiasco on the forum here. Sucks you lost all that hard work but I'm glad you were able to overcome and move on to bigger and better.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> oh yea ok the reason i asked is BIBB has all of the rest of those they stole from me. just making certain they arent popping up for sale anywhare


Dont know what/who Bibb is, but sucks that they stole from you.
Can be a cut-throat industry. 

I have a question, is the FG S1 fem?


----------



## Javadog (Oct 13, 2016)

Bass....I am kinda guessing....but doesn't the "S" mean "Self" == always female?

P.S. At least one DW cross is out of the soil:


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 13, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Bass....I am kinda guessing....but doesn't the "S" mean "Self" == always female?
> 
> P.S. At least one DW cross is out of the soil:
> View attachment 3804098


I was under that impression, but wasnt sure.
If fem Ill pop one 1 if reg pop 3 to make sure 1 fem hopefully.

Good news on the DWx


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 13, 2016)

Can you tell we like growing cannabis lol? Germ porn!


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 14, 2016)

Rum bayou,did awesome with the weather I get.not a speck of mold


----------



## Javadog (Oct 14, 2016)

Oh yeah, I highly endorse clicking for a zoom-in on the first photo.

You have one of the more desired breeds going right now Mate! Enjoy!


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 14, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Oh yeah, I highly endorse clicking for a zoom-in on the first photo.
> 
> You have one of the more desired breeds going right now Mate! Enjoy!


RB is definitely the name I hear the most , gotta be something to it . lol


----------



## 420roofer (Oct 14, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> RB is definitely the name I hear the most , gotta be something to it . lol


Its so good. The smell is so loud and it tastes excellent. Probably some of the best that I've smoked in last 23 years of smoking. I managed to get some to Texas and felt like i was in pineapple express. No one around there had smelled anything like it. Like Gods vagina lol.


----------



## Friction1957 (Oct 15, 2016)

Doc, cut a very early sampler bud from the GG#4 S1. Still has several weeks to go, but holy crapola Batman she is going to be amazing. I'm high AF off of the early flash dried bud. This is going to be special.


----------



## Friction1957 (Oct 15, 2016)

420roofer said:


> Its so good. The smell is so loud and it tastes excellent. Probably some of the best that I've smoked in last 23 years of smoking. I managed to get some to Texas and felt like i was in pineapple express. No one around there had smelled anything like it. Like Gods vagina lol.


It sure put me in orbit. Good as it gets.


----------



## bmgnoot (Oct 15, 2016)

waitin on that doc drop


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 15, 2016)

So I wound up with 17 out of 20 germing for me and killed one BCK cross attempting to remove seed membrane like a fucking newbie ass.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 15, 2016)

Getting the helmet off can require assistance....good ratio!

I did put the Dr Who crosses into H2O right away....it looks like three popped
for me....
 
That is #3 just getting its stem out of the soil.

JD


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 15, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Getting the helmet off can require assistance....good ratio!
> 
> I did put the Dr Who crosses into H2O right away....it looks like three popped
> for me....
> ...


Yeah, great ratio considering they were fresh seeds. I know to wet that membrane but like a dumbass I thought with my experience I could ease it off without. Lazy cost me what could have been THE pheno. We will never know now...


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 15, 2016)

Here's a macro of a freshly germed seedling I took, still sporting his/her membrane/hood. I usually wet the membrane, wait a minute and she slips right off with ease. Leave her dry and you risk decapitating the bitch before you know it. Fuck.


----------



## moondance (Oct 15, 2016)

Well Damn Doc, I just smoked a bowl of the Franks Gift, you were right about adding the CBD into my high THC regimen, my neck is already loosening up for the first time in days. Nice and smooth too even though it got no cure. She finished in 8 weeks on the dot for me here in Michigan, I cut her for clones and threw her outside and I found this at the end hehe. Thanks Brother I love ya Man! Frank Gift cross from Docs stash. MD


----------



## Tupapa (Oct 15, 2016)

I want to grow some of that rum bayou. Where u at doc?


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 15, 2016)

We all want RB, but alas this is all available for now(not really alas, still plenty o dank in the bank)


http://oregoneliteseeds.com/t/docs-dank-seeds


----------



## Tupapa (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't understand what you saying. U say there is no more rum bayou?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 15, 2016)

Tupapa said:


> I don't understand what you saying. U say there is no more rum bayou?


Its out right now


----------



## Tupapa (Oct 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its out right now


Ok. When is expected?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 15, 2016)

I think I remember him saying Christmas time, but I could be off. The link above to Oregon Elite Seeds has everything he has currently "in stock"


----------



## 420roofer (Oct 15, 2016)

He has access to the same cuts that he bred to create it. Doc is going to recreate this fall i do believe. That or ill go up there and force him to lol.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Oct 15, 2016)

Damn I need some of that Franks gift.aches pain constantly sore sounds like something that could really help.


----------



## WillyEarl (Oct 16, 2016)

This picture does no justice .. This is the cherry pie s1 #1 the one who had the magenta colors as a sprout and now she is turning a pink/purple color in the seedling stage! Very very excited about these genetics! this is @ 10 days old 

Thankyou doc! For putting out this gene pool . and thank you to O.E.S. for carrying these rare jewels! 


PS. Sorry the pic isn't the greatest but u get the picture...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2016)

I am really glad everyone is getting good germ on those beans and Willy that CP s1 is crazy man! I hope it stays killer. We have most of the outdoor down and working on getting it all dried, trimmed, and cured properly. We also have new flat cases with the foam getting here tomorrow. I also figured out how to heat seal up my packages so you can tell it is unopened when you get them.


----------



## WillyEarl (Oct 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am really glad everyone is getting good germ on those beans and Willy that CP s1 is crazy man! I hope it stays killer. We have most of the outdoor down and working on getting it all dried, trimmed, and cured properly. We also have new flat cases with the foam getting here tomorrow. I also figured out how to heat seal up my packages so you can tell it is unopened when you get them.




Nice! Yea doc I'm excited I've decided to concentrate just on this project . just your cherry pie s1's. u know give her my all . she is giving me every reason to believe that she is worth it . there something special about this strain . happy harvesting doc !


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Oct 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Before i faid off to sleep i remembered i checked today and i have 4 dragon's blood urkle f2 with the purple sap trait. @oldman60 i am looking to go really old school next year. Got some Deep Chunk beans on the way along with the 8 packs of J.O.I. gear. Got the deep chunk by way of heirloom genetics and he is seeing about gettersng me a 86 mass super skunk , RKS, and a pre Soviet Affie i am supposed to get from Duke Diamond VA of brothers grim


Glad homie helped Chunk! I have the pre soviet granny afghan but its in first week of growth it be few weeks before can share....skunk dm Im taking break IG not here maybe every fee days if dont hear back , u will 
HeirLoom


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Glad hommie helped Chunk! I have the pre soviet granny afghan but its in first week of growth it be few weeks before can share....skunk dm Im taking break IG not here maybe every fee days if dont hear back , u will
> HeirLoom


cool man yea i am always on this thread if no where else. i usally get a bit scarce this time of year with all the work but you know how it goes if you dont take brakes you dont get shit done


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2016)

got some new beans yesterday and will be dropping them and two packs of TPR maybe some Cherry Pie x Dr. Who


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 16, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> ..skunk dm Im taking break IG not here


Gotcha broski


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2016)

@akhiymjames yo tody said you know why the buffalo og are so high priced. you mind explaining bro? i am sure it is like dosido and just dont make many. the BCK is going to be like that. it does not make much pollen


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2016)

i picked up a 4ft 4 bulb and a 2ft 4 bulb t5 veg lights today to redo veg areas. i will have those two for cups and 2 x 600 for bigger veg and moms


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2016)

hit these plants with BCK fem pollen today

tpd
sinister og
cookies
gods gift x2
cpg 3
super skunk
blue razz
i have two more tubs of clones to hit with gods gift and bck when they are further in to flower


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> hit these plants with BCK fem pollen today
> 
> tpd
> sinister og
> ...


What's the bck again?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2016)

Bear Creek Kush


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2016)

i dropped
buffalo og
white funk x dosidos
strawberry @shorelineOG
slimer og
sour t x dw
cp x dw

also doing a suffed / unscuffed TPR test with random pulled packs


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2016)

Triple Purple Rhino if super dank and @Eastcoasttreez has some in flower too


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 16, 2016)

Going to be popping these tonight. Purple kush x dippsy, Dog, cq x ak48, and rum


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 16, 2016)

Just dropped 5x Cherry Pie x Dr. Who


----------



## 420roofer (Oct 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> i dropped
> buffalo og
> white funk x dosidos
> strawberry @shorelineOG
> ...


What, no B-Dub kush?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2016)

420roofer said:


> What, no B-Dub kush?


not heard of B dub kush


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2016)

scuff test to see if it speeds germ on two random tpr packs
cherry pie seeded by dr who


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2016)

2010 Dog Kush

sfv og bx 3

tpr


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 16, 2016)

Man that tpr thoo!!


----------



## bobdagrowah (Oct 16, 2016)

Is tpr fems or regs


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2016)

bobdagrowah said:


> Is tpr fems or regs


regs came out purple as fuck and stink of grape funk more than ether perant


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> regs came out purple as fuck and stink of grape funk more than ether perant


Siiick

Can't wait to recieve my order man!


----------



## 420roofer (Oct 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> not heard of B dub kush


The seeds i sent you. Pga x bck


----------



## rekoj0916 (Oct 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> 2010 Dog Kush
> View attachment 3806837
> sfv og bx 3
> View attachment 3806838
> ...


That dog Kush looks bomb and finishing nicely. Your sfv looks exactly like the og I've got going outdoors. Nice and plump but all white hairs still. 
Looking forward to seeing you pop that slimer OG and Buffalo OG, both sound dank!


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 17, 2016)

Here you go @Shakenbabies


----------



## bmgnoot (Oct 17, 2016)

dropped 3 of the Buffalo OG myself hope its hot


----------



## Shakenbabies (Oct 17, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Here you go @Shakenbabies


Thanks a lot Vato. Super stoked to try out Dr.D81's Tahoe OG. Seeds are germinating now. I split the tester pack with my contact so I only have 3. Hopefully I find a keeper for the garden.
What is this cut Dr?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 17, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> dropped 3 of the Buffalo OG myself hope its hot


yea at $25 each they better be FIRE!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 17, 2016)

Shakenbabies said:


> Thanks a lot Vato. Super stoked to try out Dr.D81's Tahoe OG. Seeds are germinating now. I split the tester pack with my contact so I only have 3. Hopefully I find a keeper for the garden.
> What is this cut Dr?


yo that is not me so i cant say


----------



## Shakenbabies (Oct 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> yo that is not me so i cant say


Ok. Interesting....


----------



## lio lacidem (Oct 17, 2016)

There is 2 companies docs dank and doc d those are doc d @Shakenbabies


----------



## Shakenbabies (Oct 17, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> There is 2 companies docs dank and doc d those are doc d @Shakenbabies


Ok thank you!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 17, 2016)

whoa! i never knew that? two Docs? lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 17, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> whoa! i never knew that? two Docs? lol


Battle royale


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 17, 2016)

I got my money on Doc Dank, dawg

triple purrin rhino fi da victory


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 17, 2016)

got a repost today


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 17, 2016)

24 hrs of soaking and all 5 CP x DW's are cracked...so far so good.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 17, 2016)

@Smidge34 going to have all kinds of fire! man i am glade you took those i was ahout to spend more $ on beans and just spent 250 the sunday


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 17, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> 24 hrs of soaking and all 5 CP x DW's are cracked...so good so far .


yea mine popped faster than any of the other companies. @shorelineOG was the only other one with a seed cracked at 24 hours


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 17, 2016)

Yeah man, hauled ass 15 miles into town to get that sent off even though I was in the middle of transplanting a bunch of Rum Bayou X Island Afghani! Thanks for setting the deal up. Cookies & Creme up ASAP!


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> got a repost today
> View attachment 3807605


Man you can't buy that kind of publicity on the cheap and you got it FREE!!! Hell yeah!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 17, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Yeah man, hauled ass 15 miles into town to get that sent off even though I was in the middle of transplanting a bunch of Rum Bayou X Island Afghani! Thanks for setting the deal up. Cookies & Creme up ASAP!
> View attachment 3807608


Nice and clean bro. Will you flower in same bags?


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 17, 2016)

Yep, 2 more weeks veg and straight to flower. I've stuffed close to 5 gallons in each bag.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 17, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Yep, 2 more weeks veg and straight to flower. I've stuffed close to 5 gallons in each bag.


Perfect, 5 should be plenty


----------



## Javadog (Oct 17, 2016)

They will rock with 5.

That is awesome about the publicity Doc. Keep it going.

JD


----------



## bobdagrowah (Oct 17, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Yeah man, hauled ass 15 miles into town to get that sent off even though I was in the middle of transplanting a bunch of Rum Bayou X Island Afghani! Thanks for setting the deal up. Cookies & Creme up ASAP!
> View attachment 3807608



What type of light these under??


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 17, 2016)

Gavita HPS. It's not ideal for last 2 weeks of veg, but the bulb spectrum is a little better than your average run of the mill hps or at least it does a helluva job vegging without a shitload of unwanted stretch. They were germed and vegged until transplant under 600 MH.


----------



## Cezarkush (Oct 17, 2016)

Hey y'all got a quick question I just got a pack of the Tahoe x red blue and gold what's in this buddy gave em to me without much info. Thanks in advance any help will be appreciated.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 18, 2016)

Cezarkush said:


> Hey y'all got a quick question I just got a pack of the Tahoe x red blue and gold what's in this buddy gave em to me without much info. Thanks in advance any help will be appreciated.


That's a doc d cross not docs dank


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 18, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> That's a doc d cross not docs dank


well who would get that wrong lmfao, kidding man


----------



## Javadog (Oct 18, 2016)

No, we are seeing a few of those packs over here....and inquiring
on the needs/behavior of a new breed is the natural next step.

If Javadawg ever shows up, confusion will follow.

(actually, having access to the breeder of the beans you are
working with is over the top cool)

JD


----------



## Cezarkush (Oct 18, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> That's a doc d cross not docs dank


Ahhh alright thanks for the information. After reading the last 25 pages of this thread looks look doc danks is on my short list of must have gear lmao.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 18, 2016)

Good Attitude! :0)

P.S. Let me add that four out of five of my Dr Who beans popped...
...and that was when I put them into water *immediately*. I have
been dealing with an infection (gum) and forgot to check them 
yesterday....the fourth bean put out way more root than I'd like to
see....that energy needs to be working that little root into soil. It
is in it's beercup.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 18, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Good Attitude! :0)
> 
> P.S. Let me add that four out of five of my Dr Who beans popped...
> ...and that was when I put them into water *immediately*. I have
> ...


That's why I always give them a 24 hour soak and straight into medium. Most times there are lots of split pods starting, but the tap root is still protected.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 18, 2016)

I need to know that the "reaction" has begun....I typically put them
into soil with only the helmet cracked. But all true.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I need to know that the "reaction" has begun....I typically put them
> into soil with only the helmet cracked. But all true.


Is that better than with tap root?
I seem to lose half my beans that I put to soil after taproot is out


----------



## Javadog (Oct 18, 2016)

I have lost only a couple out of that must 100s of beans by now
at that stage bass. I lose more to stuck helmets than I do to not
coming out of the soil.

But I typically plant them before the first root is more than just 
poking out. Well, 3 are up and growing and Hope Springs Eternal!

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I have lost only a couple out of that must 100s of beans by now
> at that stage bass. I lose more to stuck helmets than I do to not
> coming out of the soil.
> 
> ...


I put perfectly good beans into soil with root, and they never emerge from soil.
Maybe I get them in upside down sometimes?


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm gonna say you either broke off the tap root tip or possibly drowned the seedling before getting it out of the water.


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 18, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I have lost only a couple out of that must 100s of beans by now
> at that stage bass. I lose more to stuck helmets than I do to not
> coming out of the soil.
> 
> ...


When you have a stuck helmet/shell, using a spray bottle and spraying with water is the best way to dislodge it.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I'm gonna say you either broke off the tap root tip or possibly drowned the seedling before getting it out of the water.


I statrted in paper towels, but if too much water could still drown I suppose.

If the root tip breaks its a goner?
Im clumsy and feel really awkward with the seeds in my fingers


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 18, 2016)

I soak in a shot glass personally and after a few hours I've found the viable seeds will generally saturate and sink to the bottom. I'm thinking and grant you that's probably funny as high as I am this minute, but I'm thinking that seedling has a little reserve of oomph for its initial push through the medium and after it's gone it's gone. I could be fos too lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2016)

well folks i woke up at 3am with a fever and have been pukeing and shitting all morning


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> well folks i woke up at 3am with a fever and have been pukeing and shitting all morning


Not at the same time though, right?
Feel better, take your meds!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2016)

oh no it was a sametime action and i feel like garbage still


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 18, 2016)

Ish
Sorry guy.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2016)

me too!


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 18, 2016)

Been there man on the throne with the trash can in my arms and you're right, without getting too descriptive, it's awful tough to do one without the other at that point. The whole Newton deal with each force having an equal and opposite one or some shit, pun intended.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 18, 2016)

Impossible to say, but that is an awesome guess.

("SWAG" we say in the tech inustry)

LOL, I left this unsent waaay too long.

That spray bottle idea is outstanding and it makes sense too. :0)

I go all wicked with microscope glasses...and still kill one out of ten.
(maybe will try that ;0)

P.S. I hurt myself sneezing during a shit once.....hope you feel better doc! LOL


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 18, 2016)

Got 2 grape og x tpd up and one triple purple rhino out of the birthday freebies at oes. Pretty excited to see what the grape og x tpd does. Sounds good anyway.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 18, 2016)

I have a Grape OG, from Cali Connection. That breed uses the 
very interesting Romulan Grapefruit. I was so pleased with the
result that I just yesterday received a pack of their Grape Kush 
which crosses RG with Bubba Kush.

Good luck


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 18, 2016)

I didn't realize the seed coats where so hard, so after 20 hrs I scuffed em and pinched a bit and tap roots shot out while I showered and made breakfast really quickly. Went back and looked and started them into their peat pellets. Grape og x tpd look a little rough but I think they'll make it. Triple purple rhino is off and running. Fingers crossed for all ladies.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> oh no it was a sametime action and i feel like garbage still


That sounds like the flu the shits and throw up = flu usually. Get well bro I hate being sick. Just got over a cold I had for like a month could barely smoke cus I couldn't stop coughing


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That sounds like the flu the shits and throw up = flu usually. Get well bro I hate being sick. Just got over a cold I had for like a month could barely smoke cus I couldn't stop coughing


Gotta vape when I get sick. I'm a combustion guy but I keep a vapir table top for the few times I do get sick. Seems easier for me but since I quit cigarettes I don't get sick at all, how shocking. I don't have kids yet but i know kids always be bringing shit home from school from my girls kids.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2016)

akhimjames said:


> That sounds like the flu the shits and throw up = flu usually. Get well bro I hate being sick. Just got over a cold I had for like a month could barely smoke cus I couldn't stop coughing


yea i figure the flu too. had to take two showers today to get my fever down. shit sucks since i dont get sick much and i dobt take shit when i do. Advil and weed is all i put in my body and no weed today if that tells you how bad i feel


----------



## Javadog (Oct 18, 2016)

Ugh. So sorry bro. Rest.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> yea i figure the flu too. had to take two showers today to get my fever down. shit sucks since i dont get sick much and i dobt take shit when i do. Advil and weed is all i put in my body and no weed today if that tells you how bad i feel


Hope you get to feeling better brother. Fuck being sick!


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hope you get to feeling better brother. Fuck being sick!


True that. Im never gonna take a flu shot as I don't know wtf is in that thing. I try to keep it natural. Like doc said thc and Advil for this guy. Cup of tea and some local granny jam on toast to make this fat boy feel better. Especially home made mushroom soup with some barely.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Oct 18, 2016)

Well get well doc just got ur tpr from OES sweeeeet


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 18, 2016)

The only pills I take these days are when gout in the foot fucks with me, which is not very often. Rest of the time, solid cannabis, hash, & edibles. Plenty of coconut oil, honey, turmeric, ginger, garlic, basil, & all range of herbs.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 18, 2016)

Can anyone tell us about the Swamper!?

Please n thanks, mon


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 18, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Can anyone tell us about the Swamper!?
> 
> Please n thanks, mon


Swamper & Swamper OG same thing accd to Doc.

Swamp wrecked - purple wreck x og kush

Rum Bayou - swamp wrecked x blue moonshine

Aura og - sfv og x karma og

P. G. A. - BMS x goji og f2

Swamper og - swamp wrecked x karma og

Cherry pie glue - gg4 x cherry pie

Planetary collision - nibiru ( blueberry haze x spacebomb) open pollinated by 12 males

Guess who - mixed seeds

Bubble party - berrybubble ( blueberry haze x bubble&squeak) open pollinated


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks brother

I'm stoked

..talked my whole crew into grabbing gear so now we gonna order absolutely everything in stock for both the doc and big worm at which point we can trade a few of everything so everyone has everything

Then we just gotta wait for the next drop 

The bud porn gone be serious


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Swamp wrecked - purple wreck x og kush


I found this description in my notes, just a tad more specific that I believe I got from Doc: Swamp Wreck #7 (Purple trainwreck x og) x Kharma Og (f4 bear og).


----------



## Javadog (Oct 19, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Thanks brother
> 
> I'm stoked
> 
> ...


Well, your crew ROCKS! Awesome!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 19, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Well, your crew ROCKS! Awesome!


Dude, _this_ crew rocks!

Everyone respects the rollitup cats now

Used to hear, "rollitup.what"

Now we like. . Lets check the thread!


----------



## lio lacidem (Oct 19, 2016)

So unfortunately the hazey BubbleParty pheno just shot out 9 week 5 nanners. Plucked them and put her in quarantine tent just cause im hoping no more come out. The blueberry syrup pheno is going strong tho. No other plants in flower room show any nanners.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 19, 2016)

Noted. Thank you.

Oh, that is an open pollination....cannot really draw conclusions....

(Still, good to know ;0)


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 19, 2016)

I am happy I saved some RB seeds from way back when. I also have allot of Doc's earlier stuff when he was in LA. I try to keep some of each so I can grow several times and of coarse send some back if he needs them.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 19, 2016)

get better Bro. Sucks being sick. I have most of the ones dropped in solo cups alreay. I use those root riot things and keep them wet with water in a the base. So far so good. Ill send doc a pic or 2 so he can post them. I dont use any picture sites anymore so up loading them is tuff hear.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2016)

thanks for the well wishes and i am not 100% today but no fever or puking. It a good thing to i forgot i was riding down to meet Tjack and Classic today and with Classic just having a stroke i would not have been going if my fever hadnt broke.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 19, 2016)

Whew! Good news and safe travel.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 20, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> thanks for the well wishes and i am not 100% today but no fever or puking. It a good thing to i forgot i was riding down to meet Tjack and Classic today and with Classic just having a stroke i would not have been going if my fever hadnt broke.


So I heard from Tjack that you went and met Classic man that guy has been growing and breeding longer than most of us have been alive. Wish I was there to meet him hopefully in future.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 20, 2016)

You should be part of the community up there. Let us know how it went when you can.


----------



## bmgnoot (Oct 20, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> yea at $25 each they better be FIRE!


scored a tri-leaf mutation on one of the buffalo og seeds. getting my moneys worth! usually great for scrog


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> scored a tri-leaf mutation on one of the buffalo og seeds. getting my moneys worth! usually great for scrogView attachment 3810021


I truly hope that tri does better than any of the ones I have had myself.


----------



## bmgnoot (Oct 20, 2016)

had a tri mutant of my Dog from BB that turned out beautifully.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 20, 2016)

I left my phone in frictions truck yesterday so i had to make a trip to portland in the rain today. Fuck portland drivers! Made the best of it and got a pack of elevated og ( bty og x face off bx) Anyway this week has been fucked off proper but that is life. i almost have the early veg area redone since i got back and hopefully can get the other 6 up in big veg today too. My wife is packing up glass and seeds for @bmgnoot and two of the Ig winners from way back that wantedthe new stuff that i judt sent out. Also will get a couple more tester packs out next week after i get back from the Thc Fair


----------



## Javadog (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 20, 2016)

So far 4 of the 5 CP x DW's are above ground .


----------



## bmgnoot (Oct 20, 2016)

glass AND seeds he says! i think my heart just skipped a beat


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 20, 2016)

yea @bmgnoot and @eazye252 i believe is the gentleman that got the bubbler yea those will go tomorrow. I got the new veg done for now. i will line it for water and white back it when i get back. I will be giving away a bunch of the CW so that will be making some room for me to spread the cups out


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 20, 2016)

I forgot i got a repost from Dope Magazine today


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 20, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I left my phone in frictions truck yesterday so i had to make a trip to portland in the rain today. Fuck portland drivers! Made the best of it and got a pack of elevated og ( bty og x face off bx) Anyway this week has been fucked off proper but that is life. i almost have the early veg area redone since i got back and hopefully can get the other 6 up in big veg today too. My wife is packing up glass and seeds for @bmgnoot and two of the Ig winners from way back that wantedthe new stuff that i judt sent out. Also will get a couple more tester packs out next week after i get back from the Thc Fair


Portland drivers are the worst. Every time I get on the I-5 everybody is in the damn left lanes going slow tying up traffic and some jackass is right on my bumper, every gosh darn time. Cheers man


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 21, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> had a tri mutant of my Dog from BB that turned out beautifully.


Sometimes they bolt, but they should be scared to with that many cobs above !!

Good luck on that baby


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 21, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I left my phone in frictions truck yesterday so i had to make a trip to portland in the rain today. Fuck portland drivers! Made the best of it and got a pack of elevated og ( bty og x face off bx) Anyway this week has been fucked off proper but that is life. i almost have the early veg area redone since i got back and hopefully can get the other 6 up in big veg today too. My wife is packing up glass and seeds for @bmgnoot and two of the Ig winners from way back that wantedthe new stuff that i judt sent out. Also will get a couple more tester packs out next week after i get back from the Thc Fair


Way to turn lemons to lemonade, dawg

Scored another serious sounding strain..

What's your favourite OG cross so far, anyways, if i may, and if u can narrow her..
Lol


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 21, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> yea @bmgnoot and @eazye252 i believe is the gentleman that got the bubbler yea those will go tomorrow. I got the new veg done for now. i will line it for water and white back it when i get back. I will be giving away a bunch of the CW so that will be making some room for me to spread the cups out
> View attachment 3810263 View attachment 3810264


Beautiful army!!


----------



## eazye252 (Oct 21, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> yea @bmgnoot and @eazye252 i believe is the gentleman that got the bubbler yea those will go tomorrow. I got the new veg done for now. i will line it for water and white back it when i get back. I will be giving away a bunch of the CW so that will be making some room for me to spread the cups out
> View attachment 3810263 View attachment 3810264





Thanks @Dr.D81 for the prizes. I can't wait to see what's inside. I already know u made my birthday a happy weekend. Hope u feeling better than the last few days.


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 21, 2016)

Doc u get mel vann's email ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 21, 2016)

Just double checked and did not see one


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 21, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> Doc u get mel vann's email ?


I got it last night , gonna score them f6's and then the f2's from OES


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 21, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I forgot i got a repost from Dope Magazine today
> View attachment 3810291


That TPR is making you known bro


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> That TPR is making you known bro


Well yes and no. That there is the TPD and also had the 2010 dog and dog s1 pics reposted this week. The tpr did get the most attention just because of it being high times that reposted it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 21, 2016)

buffalo og



white funk x dosidos

triple purple rhino


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 21, 2016)

pink lemonade getting started to flower so we can make beans

triple purple rhino


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 21, 2016)

I Love the Smell of Fresh Beans in the Morning , The Smell of Victory


----------



## Friction1957 (Oct 21, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I left my phone in frictions truck yesterday so i had to make a trip to portland in the rain today. Fuck portland drivers!


Thanks for swinging by and having a look at the hoop-house plants. It was helpful. Oh and the BCK came down today. Nice fat yield on her funk ass. Took my 3 brown paper bags full of branches to get her cut.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 21, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> pink lemonade getting started to flower so we can make beans
> View attachment 3810753
> triple purple rhinoView attachment 3810754
> 
> ...


Killer pics bro. Holy shit those fuckers are so purple they are almost black


----------



## Javadog (Oct 21, 2016)

Amazing. Those get retweeted and such for good reason.

ie the purple trichs are blowing my mind. :0)


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 21, 2016)

Cherry Pie x Dr. Who poking their heads up 5/5


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 22, 2016)

Nice pics


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 22, 2016)

I am about ready and off for the THC Fair in Bend. I hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am about ready and off for the THC Fair in Bend. I hope you all have a great weekend


Same to you bro


----------



## Javadog (Oct 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am about ready and off for the THC Fair in Bend. I hope you all have a great weekend


Good luck today!


----------



## Friction1957 (Oct 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am about ready and off for the THC Fair in Bend. I hope you all have a great weekend


Have a great show, you guys are going to kill it!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am about ready and off for the THC Fair in Bend. I hope you all have a great weekend


You too Doc! Have fun mate


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 23, 2016)

Well we got shut down by the OLCC today and so did Joe P but once again we made the best of the day. Now time for so sleep before we head back early. No need to stay if we cant hussle beans


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well we got shut down by the OLCC today and so did Joe P but once again we made the best of the day. Now time for so sleep before we head back early. No need to stay if we cant hussle beans


That sucks bro


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well we got shut down by the OLCC today and so did Joe P but once again we made the best of the day. Now time for so sleep before we head back early. No need to stay if we cant hussle beans


That's real shit man, wish they'd just leave you guys alone hey! Glad you still made the best of a bad situation though!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 23, 2016)

Its ok we are fixing it before next show. Now we are waiting to go pick our shit up so we can head home. Made some more connections and got to put faces to some ig people. Also talked with the owner of oregrown for a bit.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Its ok we are fixing it before next show. Now we are waiting to go pick our shit up so we can head home. Made some more connections and got to put faces to some ig people. Also talked with the owner of oregrown for a bit.


OLCC , Licensed Card Carriers? Regulation police eh?


----------



## Friction1957 (Oct 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> OLCC , Licensed Card Carriers? Regulation police eh?


OLCC = Oregon Liquor Control Commission - and yes, they are the regulation police for the weed industry here in OR. Everyone hates em.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeah sounds like they should be controlling liquor with all that knowledge


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 23, 2016)

Yea you how it goes. They will end up regulating it in to the ground and back to the outlaw bootleggers.


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea you how it goes. They will end up regulating it in to the ground and back to the outlaw bootleggers.


I support bootlegging when the situation calls for it. When basic liberties and human freedoms are denied by the state it puts us in a position to be a sheep or outlaw. I'll choose the latter...


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 23, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> the state it puts us in a position to be a sheep or outlaw. I'll choose the latter


Always


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 23, 2016)

red purps x ctf @DCobeen @RM3 




eggplant


----------



## Friction1957 (Oct 24, 2016)

That CTF cross is looking really good.


----------



## PerroVerde (Oct 24, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> That CTF cross is looking really good.


Yes it dose, fo show...


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Oct 24, 2016)

Some grape og x tpd and tpr just went into 12/12. Allready stinking up the place.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Oct 24, 2016)

Pictures are mostly cherrypieglue xtpd one grape og x sl/pl. The rest getting soaked tonight.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 25, 2016)

holy crap i am tired but my crop is finished. now i can catch up and build the new glass shop.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 25, 2016)

I Think You Can!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 26, 2016)

The web page is finally up and should be finished soon


----------



## Javadog (Oct 26, 2016)

Sorry Doc...thinking that I should know this....but is this your own website? URL?

(or a fresh drop?)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 26, 2016)

it is the company name . com but I cant link it.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 26, 2016)

Heh heh.....I found it. 

I am going to live on the breed descriptions pages....make those good when you can.

(the absolute lack of genetic detail on the OES was off-putting...)


----------



## moondance (Oct 26, 2016)

I found it too hehe, Looks beautiful.
Moondance


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 26, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Heh heh.....I found it.
> 
> I am going to live on the breed descriptions pages....make those good when you can.
> 
> (the absolute lack of genetic detail on the OES was off-putting...)


the reason for that is he keeps having issues with the CC sales and he is trying to not draw attention. i have told him he needs to add the parents atlest


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 26, 2016)

moondance said:


> I found it too hehe, Looks beautiful.
> Moondance





Javadog said:


> Heh heh.....I found it.
> 
> I am going to live on the breed descriptions pages....make those good when you can.
> 
> (the absolute lack of genetic detail on the OES was off-putting...)


any of you can link it i just cant


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 26, 2016)

http://www.docsdankseeds.com/


----------



## Javadog (Oct 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> the reason for that is he keeps having issues with the CC sales and he is trying to not draw attention. i have told him he needs to add the parents atlest


Ah, not surprised to see that you are on it. :0) 

Bob ftw!

http://www.docsdankseeds.com/welcome-1.html


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 26, 2016)

Looks slick , glossy,, dbb dank dank
Nice


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 26, 2016)

still a hell of a lot to do with it. will not have a buy option on there ever just info and links


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> still a hell of a lot to do with it. will not have a buy option on there ever just info and links


Looks good though


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 26, 2016)

And a place to sign up for emails and say hi....found that already


----------



## Javadog (Oct 26, 2016)

At least you can answer "What are the genetics of XXX?" once and for all. :0)


----------



## Javadog (Oct 26, 2016)

Oh yeah, a "get emailed when drops go down" would be an instant hit. :0)


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 26, 2016)

Knowing the breeder and having pretty easy access is important to me. Helps the fuck out. Hope when you're subcool size you remember smidge lmao.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 26, 2016)

I got two strains up and will keep at it the next few days. Oh i wont forget @Smidge34 hell you mind if i add a couple of your pics to the page?


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 26, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Knowing the breeder and having pretty easy access is important to me. Helps the fuck out. Hope when you're subcool size you remember smidge lmao.


Subcool? He's gonna be bigger then Bodhi or Gage.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 26, 2016)

I didn't say anything about topped out man, just saying on the way up lol. 

Shoot though, I'd take subcool's lifestyle in a heartbeat judging by his ig pics.

Post away whatever Doc.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 26, 2016)

Subcool rocks....we are just having fun....

Supercool? LOL

Obercool/Overcool

Supracool


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 26, 2016)

Sub's got major health issues


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 26, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> Sub's got major health issues


Yeah COPD is kicking his ass brah. Hopefully Mr Indra can help sort out his breathing a bit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 26, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Subcool rocks....we are just having fun....
> 
> Supercool? LOL


Supercool420 lmao


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 26, 2016)

I worry about COPD as much as I've abused my lungs. Need to cut way back on combusting but damn I love to taste my flowers.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 26, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I didn't say anything about topped out man, just saying on the way up lol.
> 
> Shoot though, I'd take subcool's lifestyle in a heartbeat judging by his ig pics.
> 
> Post away whatever Doc.


thanks everyone for your support


Smidge34 said:


> I worry about COPD as much as I've abused my lungs. Need to cut way back on combusting but damn I love to taste my flowers.


i am right there with you


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 26, 2016)

got a little more work on the page done and now its way past water time and finishing the back of the veg so it is shinny


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 26, 2016)

Dr Cool...



cof


----------



## 420roofer (Oct 26, 2016)

How about this?


----------



## Javadog (Oct 27, 2016)

Seeing the new content Doc.Much appreciated.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 27, 2016)

Each breed should have a discussion thread....fully moderated...on it for users to chat out issues. Just a thought.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2016)

Yeah the page is looking killer bro


----------



## Javadog (Oct 27, 2016)

Yes....that was what I actually meant to post! Really! :0)


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 27, 2016)

Check this out Doc, 19 Rum Bayou X Island Afghani waiting on flip in a week or so. They have been pushed a little with the fox farm trio plus that bio live stuff mixed in with my promix giving me a touch of nitro tox. Gonna call her Island Rum.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 27, 2016)

Selected these two studs based on structure, growth and appearance for f2s. I'll of course choose mama later. They both have the thickest stems of 28 plants, have impressive lateral side branching and take all the nutes you throw at them, and were later to show sex.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2016)

looks great smidge! was the dad from Jorden of the Island


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> looks great smidge! was the dad from Jorden of the Island


It was Island Afghani from Getaway huh?


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 27, 2016)

Yep, red pheno of @getawaymountain island afghani strain. It's an old school strain with some Brunswick, Canada R-2 in it I do believe, plus a semi auto Iranian too somewhere in the heritage. Killer early strain that reeks of lemon skunk. I chose the strain because he's an early sexer and caused these babies to show at node 5, plus my pheno of RB went long and I figured IA would help bring finish time down to 8-9 weeks.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @Smidge34 going to have all kinds of fire! man i am glade you took those i was ahout to spend more $ on beans and just spent 250 the sunday



Plus a bonus 6 CPG X TPD !! 

#winning


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> View attachment 3815835
> Plus a bonus 6 CPG X TPD !!
> 
> #winning


that's great that deal worked out. he is popping the Guice he had too. I am popping the Elevated Og next


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 27, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> .....plus my pheno of RB went long and I figured IA would help bring finish time down to 8-9 weeks.
> View attachment 3815829


The thing about that statement is it seems first of all that I got a pheno with a longer flower time vs the norm AND @northeastmarco and I were discussing how my pheno would likely pass on genes that were the average of her sisters rather than her specific self, if that makes any sense lol. Interesting stuff I think.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 27, 2016)

Best Doc strain x Getaway's Island Afghani = fast finishing dank


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 27, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Best Doc strain x Getaway's Island Afghani = fast finishing dank


I am so excited to try out the rum bayou x brain twister I made this year.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> I am so excited to try out the rum bayou x brain twister I made this year.


yea i have rum bayou x dr who and RB x TPD to play with. Looks like the BCK fem crosses took also


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 27, 2016)

Here's rum bayou,was my favorite pheno from the start.great structure and very purple /blue throughout.took all my shity weather awesome.its waiting in line to be trimmed and some seeds plucked out.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2016)

Looks good north!
Even the fans are shiny with trichs


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 27, 2016)

I pulled the Cherry Pie seeded with Dr Who today and will be clearing out a bunch of clones tomorrow afternoon. After i finish rearranging everything i will be flipping the Triple Doja Dog, Triple Purple Pie( i changed the double to triple on these two because of ihg double purple pie), Old Family Purple, Sunset Sherbet x GG4, Fabio Gold bag seed aka Cookies s3 and a bunch of gods gift that will be seeded out by several different strains but looking forward to gods gift x Smoke jummper og


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I pulled the Cherry Pie seeded with Dr Who today and will be clearing out a bunch of clones tomorrow afternoon. After i finish rearranging everything i will be flipping the Triple Doja Dog, Triple Purple Pie( i changed the double to triple on these two because of ihg double purple pie), Old Family Purple, Sunset Sherbet x GG4, Fabio Gold bag seed aka Cookies s3 and a bunch of gods gift that will be seeded out by several different strains but looking forward to gods gift x Smoke jummper og


 Cherry pie x dr who!!!


----------



## bmgnoot (Oct 27, 2016)

got a special delivery today earlier than expected  will get around to pics later.... glad to say i have some doc seeds soaking!


----------



## eazye252 (Oct 28, 2016)

The Dr hooked up. The IG win.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 28, 2016)

Nice haul @eazye252


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 28, 2016)

eazye252 said:


> The Dr hooked up. The IG win.


Im jealous, nice win!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 28, 2016)

I have a new macro setup comeing. I have a 24mm lens and a reversing ring coming that will get me from 1.5 x i can do now to 3 x macro. This setup has its limitations but is way cheeper than the 200mm Nikkor macro and tube setup i want. That is a $2200 lens though.

will look like this


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 28, 2016)

I am so happy for you Doc. I see you added the RB pic of mine and it was at 4 weeks 2 days of flower in that pic if memory serves me correct.I wish I would have took finish pics before chop but was so dam busy doing a whole room chop then.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 28, 2016)

Doc what is the limitation?
All the auto features are lost with reversing ring so manual focus etc...
My camera is still too had for me in manual mode


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Doc what is the limitation?
> All the auto features are lost with reversing ring so manual focus etc...
> My camera is still too had for me in manual mode


the closer you focus to a lens at any given F stop the shorter your depth of field. meaning the less is in focus and yes no auto


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 28, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have a new macro setup comeing. I have a 24mm lens and a reversing ring coming that will get me from 1.5 x i can do now to 3 x macro. This setup has its limitations but is way cheeper than the 200mm Nikkor macro and tube setup i want. That is a $2200 lens though.
> 
> will look like this
> View attachment 3816471 View attachment 3816473


Dayyummm


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 28, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> the closer you focus to a lens at any given F stop the shorter your depth of field. meaning the less is in focus and yes no auto


I just burned a big ass bowl of bubble and read that 3 times lolololololol.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 28, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I just burned a big ass bowl of bubble and read that 3 times lolololololol.


I re read this too but im on forum cut lol


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 28, 2016)

BlackBerry Durban here , jez I outdid myself on this selection 2 kickass phenoes 
the buds be all red or orange , hard nugs & take toke on a joint & quickly forget u got a j in hand all the while wanting to do something interesting AF


----------



## Friction1957 (Oct 28, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I worry about COPD as much as I've abused my lungs. Need to cut way back on combusting but damn I love to taste my flowers.


As someone who has it I can assure you it SUCKS.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 28, 2016)

I was smokeing on some woody og , dog kush on the way to and from getting my teeth


----------



## bmgnoot (Oct 28, 2016)

been missing a good bong for a while now, smokes great.. thanks doc ! hooked up with seeds too, cherry pie x dr. who popped.. got some mystery cookies x tpd , white d x tpd , and the last pack i could maybe use some help on ! lol but i think its Daze #1 ? also ordered a pack of TPR


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 28, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> been missing a good bong for a while now, smokes great.. thanks doc ! hooked up with seeds too, cherry pie x dr. who popped.. got some mystery cookies x tpd , white d x tpd , and the last pack i could maybe use some help on ! lol but i think its Daze #1 ? also ordered a pack of TPR View attachment 3816583


daze ( durban posion x Neville Haze) x hoverboard ( gg4 x future ( gg4 x starfighter f2)


----------



## Friction1957 (Oct 28, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I was smokeing on some woody og , dog kush on the way to and from getting my teethView attachment 3816873


Dude those teeth are amazing, Damn I'll bet you are so stoked! Hope you get used to them really quickly. Congrats.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 28, 2016)

I just saw Doc....they seem spot on! :0)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 28, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I was smokeing on some woody og , dog kush on the way to and from getting my teethView attachment 3816873


haha awesome shit brother.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hey guys the Oldman's back and opiate free for the first time in 12 years
getting the rooms fixed after my short absence.
Going to drop the CP x Dr. Who tomorrow.
Tenn. Hog and Cheese still going barely but they'll fatten up now I'm back.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 28, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Hey guys the Oldman's back and opiate free for the first time in 12 years
> getting the rooms fixed after my short absence.
> Going to drop the CP x Dr. Who tomorrow.
> Tenn. Hog and Cheese still going barely but they'll fatten up now I'm back.


Glad to hear bud. opiate free, thats awesome


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 28, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Hey guys the Oldman's back and opiate free for the first time in 12 years
> getting the rooms fixed after my short absence.
> Going to drop the CP x Dr. Who tomorrow.
> Tenn. Hog and Cheese still going barely but they'll fatten up now I'm back.


Glad to hear it!


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 28, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Hey guys the Oldman's back and opiate free for the first time in 12 years
> getting the rooms fixed after my short absence.
> Going to drop the CP x Dr. Who tomorrow.
> Tenn. Hog and Cheese still going barely but they'll fatten up now I'm back.


i'm down to 4 mg a day , working my way to that day , 
gotta get my strains down


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 28, 2016)

I smoked a bowl of freshly dried conspiracy kush and my eyes are crimson red . Forgot, very briefly what real mary jane was, since I hadden had any for a minute, its been only hash


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I smoked a bowl of freshly dried conspiracy kush and my eyes are crimson red . Forgot, very briefly what real mary jane was, since I hadden had any for a minute, its been only hash


hell yea buddy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 28, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> been missing a good bong for a while now, smokes great.. thanks doc ! hooked up with seeds too, cherry pie x dr. who popped.. got some mystery cookies x tpd , white d x tpd , and the last pack i could maybe use some help on ! lol but i think its Daze #1 ? also ordered a pack of TPR View attachment 3816583


I hope you guys like them


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 28, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> As someone who has it I can assure you it SUCKS.


I used to have a buddy had it really bad and it was ruff in the mornings!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 28, 2016)

pumpkin patch pics


----------



## Javadog (Oct 28, 2016)

There you go Poppa!


----------



## eazye252 (Oct 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I hope you guys like them


Im loving mine.


----------



## Friction1957 (Oct 29, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Hey guys the Oldman's back and opiate free for the first time in 12 years
> getting the rooms fixed after my short absence.
> Going to drop the CP x Dr. Who tomorrow.
> Tenn. Hog and Cheese still going barely but they'll fatten up now I'm back.


Congrats, that is no easy feat, you should be very proud about now.


----------



## Friction1957 (Oct 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> pumpkin patch picsView attachment 3817154
> 
> View attachment 3817155
> 
> View attachment 3817156


Looks like a great day. I LOVE the hoop house with it's own outhouse. More important to have the plants covered than to cover up the shiter. I can understand that prioritization.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 29, 2016)

Damn this threads full of good news, new teeth, no opiates, beautiful glass(looks good on ya noot!)


----------



## Friction1957 (Oct 29, 2016)

So Doc as you know I've been cutting now for a couple of weeks. Smoking some green ass quick/heat dried testers and coughing my COPD lungs out. Well today some of the BCK was dry enough to jar and I took a small tester hit in the bong. Holy 420 Batman. I smoked about 1/2 of what I normally do and high AF right now. HUGE thumbs up on the BCK dude, great job. Wow this is nice.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> So Doc as you know I've been cutting now for a couple of weeks. Smoking some green ass quick/heat dried testers and coughing my COPD lungs out. Well today some of the BCK was dry enough to jar and I took a small tester hit in the bong. Holy 420 Batman. I smoked about 1/2 of what I normally do and high AF right now. HUGE thumbs up on the BCK dude, great job. Wow this is nice.


Less coughing also I hope!


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 29, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> So Doc as you know I've been cutting now for a couple of weeks. Smoking some green ass quick/heat dried testers and coughing my COPD lungs out. Well today some of the BCK was dry enough to jar and I took a small tester hit in the bong. Holy 420 Batman. I smoked about 1/2 of what I normally do and high AF right now. HUGE thumbs up on the BCK dude, great job. Wow this is nice.


it's Great when what u slaved over all summer has turned out Kick Ass , no better feeling AF


----------



## Javadog (Oct 29, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Less coughing also I hope!


Oh, no doubt. Potency can do that. I remember having an early dab and
thinking "Ok, that's handled!" LOL


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 29, 2016)

It's great being back, spent the whole day with the plants trying to reverse the abuse
foisted upon their tender souls but it almost feels good to hurt again (any opium head knows what I mean) my body isn't producing any dopamine yet so everything hurts.
However some of Docs Aura OG or Rum Bayou and I'm fit to fight again.
Thanks for the good vibes friends they do help.
And Doc I have 1 of the Aura x 8 Ball Kush in the flower room now so we'll see.
I have the 5 CP x DW in to soak now.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 29, 2016)

Carry on.... :0)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 29, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> It's great being back, spent the whole day th the plants trying to reverse the abuse
> foisted upon their tender souls but it almost feels good to hurt again (any opium head knows what I mean) my body isn't producing any dopamine yet so everything hurts.
> However some of Docs Aura OG or Rum Bayou and I'm fit to fight again.
> Thanks for the good vibes friends they do help.
> ...


I hate to hear it hurts but glade the bud is helping. Have you tryed taking the crockpot coconut oil? i think it was helping @nuggs last time i saw him.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I hate to hear it hurts but glade the bud is helping. Have you tryed taking the crockpot coconut oil? i think it was helping @nuggs last time i saw him.


Using @curious old fart's cookie recipe and it's helping but still fighting the chills and joint aches.
I'm thinking of ordering some Herijuana seed from Sannies' just to grow and have on hand.
Can you shoot me the process for the oil?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 29, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Using @curious old fart's cookie recipe and it's helping but still fighting the chills and joint aches.
> I'm thinking of ordering some Herijuana seed from Sannies' just to grow and have on hand.
> Can you shoot me the process for the oil?


I will find it on @SomeGuy thread. @fumble and @DCobeen both make it also.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 29, 2016)

Red Purps/ CTF x ? 
the good stuff


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 29, 2016)

Berry Bubble

@bigworm6969 Super Crazy


----------



## fumble (Oct 29, 2016)

Hey Doc  I made it for Nuggs the one time. I don't remember the exact recipe. but I think it was (1) 16 oz container virgin (don't get refined) coconut oil, melted. fill crockpot with as much weed as will fit in the pot. add water and the coconut oil to cover all the weed. cook on low for 4 to 7 days. strain.
I'm pretty sure that was all but I could be wrong


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 29, 2016)

I just made a batch for a stage 4 cancer patient. I used 190 proof everclear to make oil and added coconut oil to loosen it up. It was then put in caps obtained from GNC.
I enjoy trying to help people, but it's hard when they die...as she just did...


cof


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)

let 


Dr.D81 said:


> I will find it on @SomeGuy thread. @fumble and @DCobeen both make it also.


let me know if you cant find it. should be on nuggs thread too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Red Purps/ CTF x ? View attachment 3818051
> the good stuffView attachment 3818052


Wow brother. Those look killer!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I just made a batch for a stage 4 cancer patient. I used 190 proof everclear to make oil and added coconut oil to loosen it up. It was then put in caps obtained from GNC.
> I enjoy trying to help people, but it's hard when they die...as she just did...
> 
> 
> cof


Gotta try to help though. Sorry to hear she didnt make it through.....


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 30, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I will find it on @SomeGuy thread. @fumble and @DCobeen both make it also.


Thanks Doc.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 30, 2016)

Ok, let's try this again. It's not in a link but I copied the recipe in my notes last March. Here ya go:

*"How to make the "medicine" *

This is a written step by step on how i make my infused coconut oil. I call it "medicine" its gnarly stuff but if very effective for pain etc..


*Whats needed:*
-First you need a crockpot with a low and High setting. I use a smaller one. I think it is around 4quarts or so.
-enough buds, trim, duff etc.. to fill the crock pot to the very top with material. It is best if it is broken up really good and is of fairly good quality. I also try to use as many different strains as possible in it.
-24oz coconut oil. if you can only fill the crockpot half full use 120z of oil instead.
-Water to add to crock
-potato ricer
-mesh strainer
-large picther
-some spoons
-some jars

*Extraction process:*
-break up all material into smaller pieces no bigger than fingertip size
-Put all the material into crockpot. Should be full to the brim and squished but packed in so there are no air pockets.
-turn crock on high and pour all the oil over it.
-add water till all the material is wet and covered. will probably be to the brim

--cook for approximately 4-7 days. Add water as needed to keep hydrated. you can let it get all the way to it looks like there is no excess water and then fill back up. I cook on high most of the time but do turn it to low if it sputtering too much and making a mess. That is how you know to turn it down. 

--The material should noticeably be broken down by the end of cooking. You will notice a significant change in how it looks. mostly everything will be very fine and very done.
*
The Squeeze*:
-once its cooked unplug your crock and get setup to squeeze. I lay out a bowl next to the crock to squeeze into. and use a spoon for scooping in and out of the potato ricer.
-load the potato ricer but not too much. Squeeze all you can get out and repeat till all of the oil and water is in the bowl and the crock is empty.
-save the squeezed material for a second run (takes two used first runs to make a second run at a later date)
now put the mesh strainer over the pitcher and pour your liquid through the strainer and into the pitcher. It should have removed a majority of fine particles left from the squeeze.
-put the pitcher with the infused oil and water in the fridge to separate.

*The Wash:*
-Once it has separated in the fridge pull your puck of oil off the top and run it under some cold water to get an waste you can off and throw the water away.
-put the puck in new water in a pot on the stove and heat till the oil is melted in the water. S
-stir furiously till water becomes discolored.
-Put back in pitcher into fridge to separate again.
-do this process over and over (usually about 3-4 times) till the water does not discolor after being stired. Its now clean and that is the last time in the fridge.

*The Finish:*
-take the puck of oil off the water. This time if there is still some debris on the bottom of the puck cut it off with a knife till the puck is only butter. Save what you cut off to put in cookies or something. 
-dry the puck with paper towels really good to keep it cold as it melts to the touch Work fast!
-put the puck in a sauce pan with high sides and a lid that can let seam escape.
-Cook just the oil in the saucepan on low. It will sputter and spit and sound angry. We are getting the water out so this stuff has true shelf life. You know it is ready when the oil goes completely quiet.
-While cooking you can use a candy thermometer if you want and make sure it doesn't get over 240dg. If you cook on low it will not get that hot though.
-once it is ready and water free pour into canning jars and cap. let cool enough in the open so you can touch them and then move to fridge and then freezer for long term storage.


Thats it. Thats how I make it. Hopefully this helps.

@fumble @nuggs

Much love to you all up there! take care."


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 30, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Ok, let's try this again. It's not in a link but I copied the recipe in my notes last March. Here ya go:
> 
> *"How to make the "medicine" *
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that recipe @Smidge34 . with a good quality oil, what do you recommend as a beginning dose for a heavy smoker as myself who doesnt dab? i also have an aunt with stage 3 cancer who smokes but not as heavily as i do, she is on chemo and id like to help her as well, what dosage would you recommend for her? Is this exclusively a cooking oil? 
sorry for the bombardment of questions but to have someone as credible as you share this recipe is exciting so i have to try it lol
thanks again


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 30, 2016)

that's a good recipe, but time consuming. oil can be made with an everclear wash in an hour or so and then infused with the coconut oil. The whole process is usually finished in 2 hours......I mix the oil with melted tootsie rolls for small, portable treats.


cof


----------



## Omarfolks (Oct 30, 2016)

Been reading up on this thread, pretty new to rollitup i would mainly use grasscity but i came to check out this website and stumbled on these genetics! Going to get myself a pack of that tripple purple rhino looks amazing!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 30, 2016)

Welcome aboard! RIU is pretty laid back.


----------



## moondance (Oct 30, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Hey guys the Oldman's back and opiate free for the first time in 12 years
> getting the rooms fixed after my short absence.
> Going to drop the CP x Dr. Who tomorrow.
> Tenn. Hog and Cheese still going barely but they'll fatten up now I'm back.


That is Awesome I am so glad for you Brother! Doc looking sharp with those new teeth, i cant wait to get some too.
Moondance


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 30, 2016)

you're always welcome here. you might check out this forum, too

http://rollitup.org/t/club-600.285620/page-5436


cof


----------



## moondance (Oct 30, 2016)

@oldman60 I recenty started making brownies with canna butter, the Ghiaredelli mix rocks I cant taste nothing but brownie. Worked good for my knees and back.
Moondance


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 30, 2016)

moondance said:


> @oldman60 I recenty started making brownies with canna butter, the Ghiaredelli mix rocks I cant taste nothing but brownie. Worked good for my knees and back.
> Moondance


I use crumpled andes mint chunks, just sprinkle a few on the top while they are cooling, totally masks any flavor but dessert(always dark chocolate brownie mix)


----------



## moondance (Oct 30, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I use crumpled andes mint chunks, just sprinkle a few on the top while they are cooling, totally masks any flavor but dessert(always dark chocolate brownie mix)


Nice Ill make a note of that. I had to get away from eddibles for awhile due to too heavy a keif taste, but i may have been trying to make them wrong i duno, everything tasted like straight hash lol it was too much for my stomach, but the canna caps with rso in them do good with my guts so I went to those till I ran out.
Moondance


----------



## Javadog (Oct 30, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> you're always welcome here. you might check out this forum, too
> 
> http://rollitup.org/t/club-600.285620/page-5436
> 
> ...


Smart addition COF. The 6 gets 'em all in time. (just a very active thread == good for Qs)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 30, 2016)

@oldman60 The doseing I saw was a heaping spoon full three times a day. Far warning that is a lot but if you do it right it doesnt decarb and if not you will get the green feaver like i saw nuggs do testing a new batch. also i think the full plant extracts like this have more medical properties from what i have learned talking to patents.


----------



## ShyGuru (Oct 30, 2016)

@moondance kief is tricky to use when making edibles due to the very small particle size. Make sure you're straining your butter very very thoroughly after cooking. I'm talking multiple layers of cheese cloths not a metal strainer. Also check the bottom of the butter when it separates from the water and hardens and scrape off any residual crap you find. I use Betty Crocker fudge brownie mix specifically because it calls for more butter (2/3 cup vs typically 1/3-1/2) yet I've never tasted anything... Except that one time I used the cannabutter to butter the bottom of the pan, yeah don't do that lol.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 30, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @oldman60 The doseing I saw was a heaping spoon full three times a day. Far warning that is a lot but if you do it right it doesnt decarb and if not you will get the green feaver like i saw nuggs do testing a new batch. also i think the full plant extracts like this have more medical properties from what i have learned talking to patents.


So you want it to decarb or not when making the oil?


----------



## moondance (Oct 30, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @moondance kief is tricky to use when making edibles due to the very small particle size. Make sure you're straining your butter very very thoroughly after cooking. I'm talking multiple layers of cheese cloths not a metal strainer. Also check the bottom of the butter when it separates from the water and hardens and scrape off any residual crap you find. I use Betty Crocker fudge brownie mix specifically because it calls for more butter (2/3 cup vs typically 1/3-1/2) yet I've never tasted anything... Except that one time I used the cannabutter to butter the bottom of the pan, yeah don't do that lol.


I was only straining once through the cheescloth for starters so thats one, yeah there were particles that I scrapped in too if I remeber correctly thinking I had to get every bit. The eddibles were a great alternative for when I was out of the house all day in meetings and needed to not smell ganja ish but still get my pain relieved. Thank you very much all the notes are in my book now.
Moondance


----------



## ShyGuru (Oct 30, 2016)

The brownish particles are basically plant matter and if you cooked it right they should be should used up and contain no more thc and thus should be discarded. It will only infuse a pot flavor and will not increase potency. Trial and error is how we all learn. Good luck!


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 30, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> that's a good recipe, but time consuming. oil can be made with an everclear wash in an hour or so and then infused with the coconut oil. The whole process is usually finished in 2 hours......I mix the oil with melted tootsie rolls for small, portable treats.
> 
> 
> cof


It's not the one I use. I do something similar to this, except I don't fuck with soy lecithin or whatever it is. I basically decarb, then bake 2 hours in pure butter/oil with no water, freeze, rebake and strain.

http://dudegrows.com/make-potent-cannabis-oil-aka-canna-butter/

Btw, here's an excellent recipe guide. I make the oatmeal raisin cookies on page 52 for my mom. I sometimes skip the raisins and cranberries and it's still one of the better oatmeal cookie recipes I have tried.

https://cannabistraininguniversity.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/The-CTU-Cannabis-Cookbook.pdf


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 30, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> It's not the one I use. I do something similar to this, except I don't fuck with soy lecithin or whatever it is. I basically decarb, then bake 2 hours in pure butter/oil with no water, freeze, rebake and strain.
> 
> http://dudegrows.com/make-potent-cannabis-oil-aka-canna-butter/
> 
> ...


Would this work with say peanut butter also? Or is peanut oil too different in structure to bond?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Would this work with say peanut butter also? Or is peanut oil too different in structure to bond?


http://www.originalweedrecipes.com/cannabis-peanut-butter/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)

Needs to be infused first before mixed in with peanut butter I guess. Not sure why, but there must be a reason its not done that way


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> http://www.originalweedrecipes.com/cannabis-peanut-butter/


My favorite expat! Thanks bro!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)

Thats a quick and easy one though single serving. should be good


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats a quick and easy one though single serving. should be good


Haha i just ate some peanutbutter rice crispy treats with chocolate on top while reading this and thought hmmmm.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Haha i just ate some peanutbutter rice crispy treats with chocolate on top while reading this and thought hmmmm.


mmmmm that sounds good, infused coconut oil on top of all of that would be perfecto


----------



## supchaka (Oct 30, 2016)

I take from 1tsp to 1tbsp of oil. Usually a tbsp to start and depending how I feel 1.5hours later I'll take a tsp to keep it going. For someone with no tolerance I'd only start with a 1/4 or 1/2tsp and see what it does first. I had a friend take a full tbsp with me and he was high for 36 hours.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)

supchaka said:


> I take from 1tsp to 1tbsp of oil. Usually a tbsp to start and depending how I feel 1.5hours later I'll take a tsp to keep it going. For someone with no tolerance I'd only start with a 1/4 or 1/2tsp and see what it does first. I had a friend take a full tbsp with me and he was high for 36 hours.


I usually do 1-2 tbsp. Definitely start low and figure out what works for you bc everyone different. I get serious case of cotton mouth at about an hour in and I know things are working. Weird how edibles effect the saliva in the mouth same way smoking a joint would.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)

supchaka said:


> I take from 1tsp to 1tbsp of oil. Usually a tbsp to start and depending how I feel 1.5hours later I'll take a tsp to keep it going. For someone with no tolerance I'd only start with a 1/4 or 1/2tsp and see what it does first. I had a friend take a full tbsp with me and he was high for 36 hours.


36 hours...I wish lmao, thats getting the full use


----------



## fumble (Oct 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Needs to be infused first before mixed in with peanut butter I guess. Not sure why, but there must be a reason its not done that way


I make medicated pb every month...
Decarb 1 gram per oz pb. grind up finely to a powder (coffee grinder) and mix with pb. bake at 250f for 1 hour. let cool yhen jar. no need to strain. unless you are using a natural, no sugar pb, you wont even taste it or know its in there


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 30, 2016)

supchaka said:


> I take from 1tsp to 1tbsp of oil. Usually a tbsp to start and depending how I feel 1.5hours later I'll take a tsp to keep it going. For someone with no tolerance I'd only start with a 1/4 or 1/2tsp and see what it does first. I had a friend take a full tbsp with me and he was high for 36 hours.


Thanks , that sounds doable


----------



## GroErr (Oct 30, 2016)

Docs edibles thread today - lol Thought I'd post my recipe for caps, they use kief as I found it easier to dose that way. Simple step-by-step, took a recipe from somewhere and tweaked the instructions so anyone can make them. Take 1 or 2 a day, keeps the doctor and pharma crap away


----------



## WeedWitchOR (Oct 30, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Red Purps/ CTF x ? View attachment 3818051
> the good stuffView attachment 3818052


Holy crap. Can't wait to see what those turn into. They look like pomagranite seeds.


----------



## WeedWitchOR (Oct 30, 2016)

Life was a little nuts this summer but here's sorta a update. My rum bayou decided to be male with exceptionally bad timing. Discovered it on a day I was heading out of town, before I could collect pollen HUGE rain shower, flowers on my sour tangie weren't ready, so I chopped him. Fast forward to harvest. Apparently a fair number of flowers were receptive although possible (but unlikely) there's a stray male running around. So I've got sour tangie x rum.bayou seeds to pop. Yay me


----------



## Javadog (Oct 30, 2016)

Shoot. I will hope to be seeing some amazing Sour Bayou coming up soon!

Hey....there must have been a "Blue Bayou" at this point....if not, then that name alone demands that you get a Blueberry and get started Doc! :0)


----------



## 420roofer (Oct 30, 2016)

I like to make pineapple upside down cake. You use butter and brown sugar for topping and butter in the cake mix. The one i made last week was very strong and didn't taste like pot at all.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 30, 2016)

WeedWitchOR said:


> Life was a little nuts this summer but here's sorta a update. My rum bayou decided to be male with exceptionally bad timing. Discovered it on a day I was heading out of town, before I could collect pollen HUGE rain shower, flowers on my sour tangie weren't ready, so I chopped him. Fast forward to harvest. Apparently a fair number of flowers were receptive although possible (but unlikely) there's a stray male running around. So I've got sour tangie x rum.bayou seeds to pop. Yay me


damn that makes 3 males i miss sexed out of about 50ish girls. i just now am getting to flower all tose. i had taken clones and chopped down the big ones. i posted the Berrybubble and super crazy that i pull out of the room this past week.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 30, 2016)

i bet he was a looker too! that was a nice looking plant


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks for tons of ideas for meds I think I like the idea of caps just easier
to take.
You guys are all great buds, thank you all.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 30, 2016)

Doc, those new chompers look fantastic, enjoy a big fat steak!
with some cannabuttter


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 30, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Thanks for tons of ideas for meds I think I like the idea of caps just easier
> to take.
> You guys are all great buds, thank you all.


Ive thought about the caps as well.
I dont Like having to eat junkfood to medicate.
Normally I wouldnt care, but I am not burning enough calories now and getting fat.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 30, 2016)

took the kids to the science museum today 
last run of honeybee that will be seeded very soon sour tangie x dr who from a few days ago. got to get them potted


----------



## WeedWitchOR (Oct 30, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> damn that makes 3 males i miss sexed out of about 50ish girls. i just now am getting to flower all tose. i had taken clones and chopped down the big ones. i posted the Berrybubble and super crazy that i pull out of the room this past week.


It's all good  he was lovely. Wish things had been less crazy so I could have managed clones and controlled pollinization. I'd love to get another cut of the tangie. Definitely want to get some seeds from you too. Working on plan for a small indoor set up and logistics for next year.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 31, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Thanks for tons of ideas for meds I think I like the idea of caps just easier
> to take.
> You guys are all great buds, thank you all.


Okay to answer the question to decarb or not to decarb.
If just for pain then no need to decarb. If using for cancer and or to get baked decarb yes.I also add soy or sunflower lecithin as it helps the body absorb it better.

Doc those could be survivor seeds if on the stem. Or did they come from a bud? Cant wait to see what grows from them for sure.
Also hows the teeth doing? Ready for a thick steak yet?


----------



## Javadog (Oct 31, 2016)

Look up-thread DC....he posted a great Chomper-Shot. 

:0)


----------



## WillyEarl (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello every one this is pinky. She is one of the cherry pie. S1's. From doc. The plant turned pink in her early life and still shows it on two of her fan leaf branches . She has a nice open structure. I like to call it the bouque. Or the fountain structure. She has been out the soil as of October 6th. So her and her sis. Are a little over. 3 weeks closing in on 4 As of today. I've only given her kelp meal , fish fert ,great white myco molasses and love. Her next home will be her final.... im thinking a 5 gally. Will be good to go for a little veg and then flower her root zone is breathtaking


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 31, 2016)

yeah I see his teeth pic but to eat a steak you need your teeth to adjust so you dont get blisters/ sore gums.


----------



## WillyEarl (Oct 31, 2016)

And this is her sista limer-rita i call her that because she has a nice limey zest to her out of the two she has the best and most pronounced aroma. As you can see she is a shorty very compact in structure. If her parent's are really f1 durb x GDP. Then she looks too be purp dominate. Much slower as well which just adds to her supposed. Purp heritage ..plus look at that. Leaf pattern . she is being fed the same things as her sis but not as much fish. She seems to not require as much nitro as big sis her green is natural not an over feeding.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 31, 2016)

Nice babies!

(did not know that about teeth....but may well learn in time ;0)


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 31, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Nice babies!
> 
> (did not know that about teeth....but may well learn in time ;0)


yeah there is a break in period for sure. I got partials and after eating I had to take them out cause my gums were sore.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 31, 2016)

Looking good up in here ! 
Glad to see my Daze is getting worked with 
Got a bunch of seeds to trade with you next time we connect . Bring the kids n we can sled out in Tahoe . New pad will be nicer than rado . Lol one of mine hope you don't mind cherry pie x (ghost x lemon cookies ) loving this cross .
One love


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 31, 2016)

Joedank said:


> Looking good up in here !
> Glad to see my Daze is getting worked with
> Got a bunch of seeds to trade with you next time we connect . Bring the kids n we can sled out in Tahoe . New pad will be nicer than rado . Lol View attachment 3819849one of mine hope you don't mind cherry pie x (ghost x lemon cookies ) loving this cross .
> One love


great to see you buddy! you know we are down for a trip down the hill?


----------



## Joedank (Oct 31, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> great to see you buddy! you know we are down for a trip down the hill?


Glad you made it home safe tonight.


----------



## fumble (Nov 1, 2016)

Joedank said:


> Looking good up in here !
> Glad to see my Daze is getting worked with
> Got a bunch of seeds to trade with you next time we connect . Bring the kids n we can sled out in Tahoe . New pad will be nicer than rado . Lol View attachment 3819849one of mine hope you don't mind cherry pie x (ghost x lemon cookies ) loving this cross .
> One love


Hey Joe...good to see you. beautiful pic!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 1, 2016)

Joedank said:


> Glad you made it home safe tonight.


yes thankfully a uneventful trip. Was great to see our boy down there and now you will be a way quicker trip from here to see you.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 1, 2016)

Any word on dcseedbank? When they drop doc?


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 1, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Any word on dcseedbank? When they drop doc?


DC is a Great seed bank , i waz their 3rd customer CC & fast shipping 
there's a seedbank review thread so show sum love if yer happy with Paul 
@Doc's Dank Seeds TPR 3 seed set 24 hrs in paper towels one has a huge tap ,2nd cracked & nub , third looks cracked 100% what I like !!!
have to say thou @bigworm6969 's vault seed of quekle x quazy train had 1/2 tails in 12 hours of into the PT 
can we all say 'Robust' ?
the other fast cracker was frosted cherry cookies (relentless) 3 had nubs @ the same time the Q x Q had tails


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 1, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> DC is a Great seed bank , i waz their 3rd customer CC & fast shipping
> there's a seedbank review thread so show sum love if yer happy with Paul
> @Doc's Dank Seeds TPR 3 seed set 24 hrs in paper towels one has a huge tap ,2nd cracked & nub , third looks cracked 100% what I like !!!
> have to say thou @bigworm6969 's vault seed of quekle x quazy train had 1/2 tails in 12 hours of into the PT
> ...


Lol i know they legit im just wondering when doc drops his gear there


----------



## Javadog (Nov 1, 2016)

I want some sort of alert....an email....something...LOL


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 1, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Any word on dcseedbank? When they drop doc?


they will be take orders on the 3rd i belive. They will be giving a 5 pack of grape ape x dr who along with the current freebies with the first 20 orders


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> they will be take orders on the 3rd i belive. They will be giving a 5 pack of grape ape x dr who along with the current freebies with the first 20 orders


perfect going for cherry pie glue rum bayou triple purple doja mix cant fucking wait!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 1, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> perfect going for cherry pie glue rum bayou triple purple doja mix cant fucking wait!


He put those up because he copyed the web page. Trust me everyone will know when cpg and rum bayou come back in


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> He put those up because he copyed the web page. Trust me everyone will know when cpg and rum bayou come back in


hehe! thank man i still have the Aurora OG i got from IG contest lol one day they will deff pop


----------



## Friction1957 (Nov 1, 2016)

Doc, so it turns out that this Oct was the second wettest one in OR recorded history. Explains a thing or two.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 1, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> Doc, so it turns out that this Oct was the second wettest one in OR recorded history. Explains a thing or two.


i though we broke the record?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 1, 2016)

Took Dede to eat at the fish market in Eugene for her birthday and it was excellent. Then we picked up some maple and walnut to make more trays and finally stopped for icecream


----------



## Javadog (Nov 1, 2016)

Someone post the URL for the drop! :0)

i.e. not here: http://oregoneliteseeds.com/t/docs-dank-seeds


----------



## Friction1957 (Nov 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> i though we broke the record?


https://weather.com/forecast/regional/news/good-start-rainy-season-west-more-october-rain


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 1, 2016)

Crazy, I just went through the wettest June-August in my area's weather history going back 150 years and we've been in a drought ever since. Drier than a popcorn fart here.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Crazy, I just went through the wettest June-August in my area's weather history going back 150 years and we've been in a drought ever since. Drier than a popcorn fart here.


Still raining here. Been a seriously windy one this year, wet too, but more wind than anything.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Took Dede to eat at the fish market in Eugene for her birthday and it was excellent. Then we picked up some maple and walnut to make more trays and finally stopped for icecream


Sounds nice brother. Happy Birthday to your better half Dede .


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Nov 1, 2016)

Sounds like a good day! Hey Doc I'm heading to Eugene Thursday and was wondering what dispensary you would recommend? Is your product available at any of the dispensaries? Thanks!


----------



## WeedWitchOR (Nov 1, 2016)

Haven't gone to any in Eugene but the one on Lancaster in Salem is good if you're going south. 

And a very happy birthday to DeDe.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 1, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Crazy, I just went through the wettest June-August in my area's weather history going back 150 years and we've been in a drought ever since. Drier than a popcorn fart here.


We had our wettest spring in history as well, Aussie spring's are usually windy and dry! Not this one lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 2, 2016)

Im in washington state it has been raining too sucks today waa the only day we got with a bit of sun !


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 2, 2016)

Raining here lots as well in Northern Cali


----------



## Javadog (Nov 2, 2016)

We need it....the northwest corner of CA just got out of drought 
status for the first time in years....here's hoping that this year is
not another El No-no.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 2, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Raining here lots as well in Northern Cali


It was raining from Mt Shasta all the way past Lake Shasta Monday going and coming from my buddy's place


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Javadog (Nov 2, 2016)

OK....now, how to ensure that I am in that number! LOL

Doc is that on your own site or OES?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 2, 2016)

Javadog said:


> OK....now, how to ensure that I am in that number! LOL
> 
> Doc is that on your own site or OES?


Sorry that is DC Seed Exchange link is on my web page
I will not be selling seeds on my page.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 2, 2016)

I am looking there....

Hey, I see missing images on this page: 

http://www.docsdankseeds.com/feminized.html

I also see that that page has the wrong title:

<title>Regular</title>

^^^^^^

This is what Programmer's call "Copy Pasta"....you copied the "Regular" webpage to use as the "Feminized" webpage, but you forgot to reset this data. Note that the Title cannot be seen on the webpage itself, but you will see it as the text on the tab in the browser.

JD


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 2, 2016)

6 weeks cure Rum Bayou.


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 2, 2016)

Damn, I spot my little lap dog's hair everywhere lol.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 2, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> hehe! thank man i still have the Aurora OG i got from IG contest lol one day they will deff pop


My run on Aura was fantastic, easy to grow and responds to love instantly! they don't eat a lot
except for the last 4 weeks. I let mine flower a full 10+ weeks.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 2, 2016)

CP x Dr W are in cups, 24 hr. soak 24 hr. in towel all 5 are good.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 2, 2016)

Happy Birthday to Dede  my wifes' is today on our way out to dinner now.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 2, 2016)

Pass our Best Wishes to your better half, and enjoy the night. :0)


----------



## green217 (Nov 2, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Sorry that is DC Seed Exchange link is on my web page
> I will not be selling seeds on my page.


I checked out the DC Seed Exchange page, says all your gear is out of stock. What will be available? Might not be one of the first 20 but I want some of your beans to run this fall/winter inside. Also is your page on instagram or somewhere else?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

green217 said:


> I checked out the DC Seed Exchange page, says all your gear is out of stock. What will be available? Might not be one of the first 20 but I want some of your beans to run this fall/winter inside. Also is your page on instagram or somewhere else?


There is an instagram page, [email protected]


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 2, 2016)

DC seed exchange drop is tomorrow the 3rd
@green217


----------



## Javadog (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm gonna let y'all wander right past it.

Kidding! :0)


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 2, 2016)

Its showing the presale as the 4th on the site


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Nov 2, 2016)

Plan on running some of your gear after some stuff from breeders boutique in a no till soil, just mixed up 80 gallons in two totes.. That triple purple rhino is something else with the purple/almost interveinal green calyx leaves, buds and exotic pink pistils. Well done! How are her terps?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 2, 2016)

The pre sell is Thursday to sunday and gives them more to put in to stock at the end of it. The Purple Creek will be exclusive to them. Oes will get all the Ellcry and Purple Bayou like next week most likely


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 2, 2016)

I got some more work done to the web page today also

@Javadog @RM3 is it still messing up on your browser


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I got some more work done to the web page today also
> 
> @Javadog @RM3 is it still messing up on your browser


looks like its fixed to me


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

website looking killer homie!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 2, 2016)

Got some goodies coming up


----------



## Javadog (Nov 2, 2016)

Doc, all the images are there now....looks good.

The <title> tag on the feminized page still says "regular" though.

Just go to this page: http://www.docsdankseeds.com/feminized.html

and look at the title of the tab....it says "Regular"

You can see it here:
 

Then right-click the page and search for "title" and you can see the <title> tag
in the <header>:
 

Just make that<title>Feminized</title> and Browser tabs will look right.


----------



## RM3 (Nov 3, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I got some more work done to the web page today also
> 
> @Javadog @RM3 is it still messing up on your browser


Tis still wide


----------



## phpatrick (Nov 3, 2016)

Great to see you got a website up Doc. I've been wanting to run some of your strains. I'll definitely hit the pre sale tomorrow. .

Phpatrick


----------



## green217 (Nov 3, 2016)

The triple purple rhino looks nice. I've always wanted some purple bud. What's the flower time, yield, and buzz Luke? I want a strong knock u down buzz, with decent yield, with no more than 10 week flower, shorter if possible. What would y'all recommend?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 3, 2016)

green217 said:


> The triple purple rhino looks nice. I've always wanted some purple bud. What's the flower time, yield, and buzz Luke? I want a strong knock u down buzz, with decent yield, with no more than 10 week flower, shorter if possible. What would y'all recommend?


purple creek or tpr you are going to get more purple on the tpr but better potency and terps on the purple creek. Both will keep the flower time down and yield up


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 3, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> purple creek or tpr you are going to get more purple on the tpr but better potency and terps on the purple creek. Both will keep the flower time down and yield up


 a real indy type stone high on both @Dr.D81 ?


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 3, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> purple creek or tpr you are going to get more purple on the tpr but better potency and terps on the purple creek. Both will keep the flower time down and yield up


Yea this sounds awesome


----------



## Friction1957 (Nov 3, 2016)

Doc, I just smoked my first bit of your GG #4 S1 that I had growing. Daaahhhammmm, more than a little impressed. She's now in my keeper pile. I kept a cut so let me know if you want it back


----------



## Mazey Farms (Nov 3, 2016)

Looks like the drop is happening here:

Www.dcseedexchange.org


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 3, 2016)

it's at 11pm tonite for the Pre-Sale w/freebies for early birds 
that's eastern time , soo 8pm west coast
i just texted Paul @ DC Exchange to make sure


----------



## jucee (Nov 3, 2016)

I am really excited for this pre-sale, trying not to spend any more but i really don't want to miss out on this lmao.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 3, 2016)

I am like doing the math, again, and going "OK, 8PM, that is 5PM...now!"

Nope...LOL

Do we know the breeds/crosses to be dropped?

I think that Doc mentioned this...looking.....


----------



## phpatrick (Nov 3, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I am like doing the math, again, and going "OK, 8PM, that is 5PM...now!"
> 
> Nope...LOL
> 
> ...


Yes,
http://Www.dcseedexchange.org/
Has the strains listed with the cross.

And DAMN! Looks like I'm going to have to miss out on this one. Just read the terms and conditions they will not ship to my state. 

Phpatrick


----------



## Javadog (Nov 3, 2016)

Good point....I am in Cali....I see:

"For individuals in the United States, DCSE only delivers to medical and recreational cannabis states (list)."

That leaves Cali out...no card here.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 3, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Good point....I am in Cali....I see:
> 
> "For individuals in the United States, DCSE only delivers to medical and recreational cannabis states (list)."
> 
> That leaves Cali out...no card here.


dang ! that sucks!


----------



## ShyGuru (Nov 3, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Good point....I am in Cali....I see:
> 
> "For individuals in the United States, DCSE only delivers to medical and recreational cannabis states (list)."
> 
> That leaves Cali out...no card here.


I don't see anything about needing a card lol. Ive never used this particular bank but almost all say they will only ship to legal states to cover their ass for legal purposes. Try contacting them directly the worst they can say is no.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 3, 2016)

I'll give it a whirl


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2016)

Yep they all have to say that for legal reasons though there are some who won't ship anywhere not legal, maybe they will


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 3, 2016)

Baby porn, Cherry Pie x Dr. Who.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 3, 2016)

Sale started?


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 3, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Sale started?


Idk i want that purple creak tho


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 3, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Idk i want that pyrpke creak tho


after 11est and 8pst, so I thoutght it was now?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 3, 2016)

Looks good to go now!


----------



## Mazey Farms (Nov 3, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> I don't see anything about needing a card lol. Ive never used this particular bank but almost all say they will only ship to legal states to cover their ass for legal purposes. Try contacting them directly the worst they can say is no.


They ship to all states.


----------



## jucee (Nov 3, 2016)

Put my order in, now to wait on the OES drop hehe


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 3, 2016)

jucee said:


> Put my order in, now to wait on the OES drop hehe


What u get


----------



## jucee (Nov 3, 2016)

Purple Creek and JetPack


----------



## WeedWitchOR (Nov 3, 2016)

I want to but think I'm going to wait until Dec. Need to be set up before I get more seeds. MUST....BE....GOOD....GAH


----------



## Javadog (Nov 3, 2016)

I was unable to make a venmo account. I will try again later.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I was unable to make a venmo account. I will try again later.


WTF is venmo?


----------



## Javadog (Nov 3, 2016)

LOL, that is one of their payment options.

I made an order but need to get it paid still....no direct CC purchases....ah well.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2016)

Javadog said:


> LOL, that is one of their payment options.
> 
> I made an order but need to get it paid still....no direct CC purchases....ah well.


all these weird named "payment" companies and options these days....hard to keep up with them all


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 3, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> a real indy type stone high on both @Dr.D81 ?


The Bear Creek Kush mom has a strong but up high


Javadog said:


> Good point....I am in Cali....I see:
> 
> "For individuals in the United States, DCSE only delivers to medical and recreational cannabis states (list)."
> 
> That leaves Cali out...no card here.





Traxx187 said:


> dang ! that sucks!


OES will get these strains next week but I am trying to help out the exchange. thanks for the support and for your patience


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 3, 2016)

Paypal and CC is the way I roll

Paid once with WU, but that was slow


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 3, 2016)

doc got his new macro setup in and DAMN it will get in there. had to run a super high iso so pics will be better next time


----------



## Mazey Farms (Nov 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> all these weird named "payment" companies and options these days....hard to keep up with them all


Just ordered Purple Creek! All these guys have to stay one step ahead of the CC companies. Venmo is actually owned by PayPal, LOL. It's just a parallel system, all credit cards accepted, all states shipped to. At checkout the website said Google Wallet was accepted too...


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 4, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Idk i want that purple creak tho


I wasn't gonna break down to buy sum , damn i'm over budget on seed already ,
BUT that Purple Creek sounds great !!!!
on a side note all my Triple Purple Rhino (3) all broke ground that i soaked 
(damn Hard shells on those puppies ) score them , i didn't
but they did pop in 24 hrs @80f
just ordered sum Purple Creek from DC seed exchange


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 4, 2016)

Still playing while I watered


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 4, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Still playing while I watered View attachment 3822327


New Toy always fun , I remember my 1st Nikon 
getting resin on the lens is a bitch i'd bet


----------



## green217 (Nov 4, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Idk i want that purple creak tho


u and me both


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 4, 2016)

These strains coming to oes?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> These strains coming to oes?


I think thats what he said Trax but also looks like some are exclusive accd to DCSE page


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 4, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> These strains coming to oes?





Vnsmkr said:


> I think thats what he said Trax but also looks like some are exclusive accd to DCSE page


they will but was letting dcse get first crack to help them get going. oes will be getting all the Ellcry and Purple Bayou just because they are very limited and he claimed them first.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 4, 2016)

You guys remember me being hella sick a couple weeks back? Well the baby girl woke up with it today


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> You guys remember me being hella sick a couple weeks back? Well the baby girl woke up with it today


Shit man, hope she gets well pronto!


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 4, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> You guys remember me being hella sick a couple weeks back? Well the baby girl woke up with it today


Fluids! Pedia light?


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 4, 2016)

Purple rum bayou ??? OMFG r trying to  my brain ???????????


----------



## Rusher (Nov 4, 2016)

@Dr.D81 

Is there an online service out there for us sad Canadians who have to watch all this lovely gear go by?


----------



## RM3 (Nov 4, 2016)

Rusher said:


> @Dr.D81
> 
> Is there an online service out there for us sad Canadians who have to watch all this lovely gear go by?


I hear there is one comin,,,,, Jah Man


----------



## Rusher (Nov 4, 2016)

Looks like OES will ship to Canada, but not DCSE. Damn.


----------



## Rusher (Nov 4, 2016)

RM3 said:


> I hear there is one comin,,,,, Jah Man


Yeah, I'm going to go ahead and not wait.  

Can't wait, thanks @Dr.D81


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 4, 2016)

Rusher said:


> Looks like OES will ship to Canada, but not DCSE. Damn.


Dcse might will too just shot them an email


----------



## Rusher (Nov 4, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Dcse might will too just shot them an email


Excellent. Want that Triple Purple Pie.

Cheers


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 4, 2016)

Hoping the we one feels better soon!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 4, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Hoping the we one feels better soon!


Ditto!

(Got the Triple Purple Pie Bro. :0) NO idea if I got in inside the 1st 20 though...zero worries)


----------



## phpatrick (Nov 4, 2016)

Well Doc to be honest I missed you being sick. What the heck you got going around over there? Anyhoo, take care of that baby (which I know you will). Best of wishes to the lil one. We'll handle the other end & buy & grow your gear...

Phpatrick


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 4, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Dcse might will too just shot them an email


Paul has said export is possible email him
Also there are still early bird slots still open on the freebee Doc giveaway not all 20 are taken yet
snoooze u loose , i got mine ordered just now


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 4, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your support. The baby girl is better now. it is a short lived bug and took clones i have been behind on. tonight i have to take the indoor TDD, OFP, SS x GG4, and Cookies S3. Got to work on getting the other tray table built so i can flip the next batch. @Durzil is trading me some 4 x 4 trays i will be adding to the flower room. will be two 4 x 8 trays and a 4x4 making a big U


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 4, 2016)

Gods Gift


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 4, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Gods Gift
> 
> 
> View attachment 3822809
> ...


Wow! Ain't it though!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

Rusher said:


> @Dr.D81
> 
> Is there an online service out there for us sad Canadians who have to watch all this lovely gear go by?


There will be one online shortly, Jah Earth Collective, Instagram is jahearthcollective420. Follow us on there for news and I will also post on here once we are operational


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Gods Gift
> 
> 
> View attachment 3822809
> ...


holy shit my man!!!!!! thats just unreal


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Friction1957 (Nov 4, 2016)

Wow Doc, you are doing some stunning work with that new lens. Simply beautiful. 

Glad the little one is feeling better, sucks that she got that bug you had. 

Good luck on this drop.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 4, 2016)

Triple Purple Rhino flower rosin


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Javadog (Nov 4, 2016)

If you post a video of blasting a dab of that, then post the URL here!

I bet the smoke would have a purple tinge!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Triple Purple Rhino flower rosin
> View attachment 3822973


Holy fucking shit!!!! Why must I be~7500 miles away when I see this ffs?


----------



## green217 (Nov 4, 2016)

just pulled the trigger on the purple creek too. Excited to see what i find


----------



## Joedank (Nov 4, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Took Dede to eat at the fish market in Eugene for her birthday and it was excellent. Then we picked up some maple and walnut to make more trays and finally stopped for icecream


Packed my walnut burl tray today thanks for that ! 
Fish market . Yum .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2016)

Website is looking really good brother. You got some killer males in the stable at the moment to go along with the badass ladies. Look forward to having some of those in the garden over here as well as helping get them out there in Canada.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 5, 2016)

Joedank said:


> Packed my walnut burl tray today thanks for that !
> Fish market . Yum .


yea the fish market was great but the one in portland had the slightest bit better fish. Glade you have enjoyed the tray. Today is the Salem Thc Fair so hopefully it goes better than the last one.


----------



## fumble (Nov 5, 2016)

Glad you and the little one are doing better Doc.


----------



## Friction1957 (Nov 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> yea the fish market was great but the one in portland had the slightest bit better fish. Glade you have enjoyed the tray. Today is the Salem Thc Fair so hopefully it goes better than the last one.


Hope you kicked ass and took names today at the fair.


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 5, 2016)

@Dr.D81 what's the high like on the cherry pie glue ??


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2016)

You ever been high as giraffes p*ssy? ha ha joking, though that could be accurate

Edit: poontang just didnt sound right!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 5, 2016)

you know you're high when you have to call the control tower for landing instructions....and you're not in an aircraft.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Nov 5, 2016)

"You're not drunk if you can lie on the floor without holding on" - Dean Martin

Dean was one of the Great Heads of the 20th Century


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 5, 2016)

A guy in New Orleans smoked it. He couldnt boil water without a thermometer for a week.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 5, 2016)

How did I miss this thread!

Puff puff


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2016)

Mohican said:


> How did I miss this thread!
> 
> Puff puff


LMAO , more like puff puff puff puff puff puff puff


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 5, 2016)

Mohican said:


> How did I miss this thread!
> 
> Puff puff


You have been working and not like it's hard keeping up on here or anything. I have mostly only been in here we have been so busy lately


----------



## Javadog (Nov 5, 2016)

You are a man on the move Doc. :0)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 6, 2016)

TPR


----------



## Mohican (Nov 6, 2016)

Did you get the adaptor for reversing your lens or are you freehanding it?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 6, 2016)

So beautiful!

This is the closest I ever got to that:




This one is lovely:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Javadog (Nov 6, 2016)

Nice camera work.

Purple World!

(SpongeBob's "Glove World" just came to mind....why? I guess I'd go to Purple World?)


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 6, 2016)

all three Triple Purple Rhino are Up & thriving , sum hard ass shells on them p0ups 
little delicate work was needed , next batch will go into a 100% humidity chamber
the shells&inner skin sticks to the coldylon leaves real tight . 
TPR does it More than most everything i've sprouted to date 
keeping them that moist after the 1st break soil stops it BUT it also raises the Damp Off possibilities . 
I usually just spray a fine mist of R/O on sticky shells &/0r inner the skins wait 15 minutes & they slide off with a little nudge , as I don't like Damp Off it's bad shit you could lose them all in hours when damp off starts


----------



## Javadog (Nov 6, 2016)

I will occasionally humor myself using a pair of these:






I typically just use one side...they never align all that well while in focus. :0)


----------



## green217 (Nov 6, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> TPR
> 
> View attachment 3824240
> 
> ...


DAMN! gonna make me grab some of those up, hopefully there will be some around in a couple weeks.
You gotta any pics of the purple creek around? I found some of the bear creek kush, but couldnt find any that i was sure were purple creek.


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 6, 2016)

green217 said:


> DAMN! gonna make me grab some of those up, hopefully there will be some around in a couple weeks.
> You gotta any pics of the purple creek around? I found some of the bear creek kush, but couldnt find any that i was sure were purple creek.


Link those bearchreek pix , i snagged o pak PC with freebies @DCseedexchange


----------



## green217 (Nov 6, 2016)

Here is a link: http://www.pictaram.com/media/1224257282978540867_3027206978
I grabbed a pack also, and just got an email that i got the freebies too. Score! 
and a close up link: http://www.imgrum.net/media/1375191269428870815_3929021082


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 6, 2016)

WoW !


----------



## fumble (Nov 6, 2016)

Doc...is there a link for your beans? I have to have that TPR


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 6, 2016)

fumble said:


> Doc...is there a link for your beans? I have to have that TPR


http://www.docsdankseeds.com/welcome-1.html


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 6, 2016)

fumble said:


> Doc...is there a link for your beans? I have to have that TPR


DC seed Exchange has them atm with freebies 
https://www.dcseedexchange.org/


----------



## green217 (Nov 6, 2016)

i believe u should check oregoneliteseeds for the TPR


----------



## PerroVerde (Nov 6, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> TPR
> 
> View attachment 3824240
> 
> ...


Stunning!!! Strait purple goodness!


----------



## fumble (Nov 6, 2016)

Awesome...thanks guys


----------



## Javadog (Nov 6, 2016)

When will the OES drop happen?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2016)

doc if you have time in your busy life can you tag me or inbox me when u have the fem seeds available ....I don't want to miss out


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> doc if you have time in your busy life can you tag me or inbox me when u have the fem seeds available ....I don't want to miss out


I love fem!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 7, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Did you get the adaptor for reversing your lens or are you freehanding it?


I have the adapter ring and an adapter for the other end to fit a uv filter to keep dust out


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 7, 2016)

my bad that DC seed exchange ended I was reading a late post from yesterday from paul last nite that I mistook for today smoke another one lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 7, 2016)

Javadog said:


> When will the OES drop happen?


Today I think. I was not very clear with the way I told Dc seed exchange stock I had set a side and they could have been selling TPR. Ops that is my bad but got it fixed now


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 7, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Today I think. I was not very clear with the way I told Dc seed exchange stock I had set a side and they could have been selling TPR. Ops that is my bad but got it fixed now


yea i heard today ! cant wait!!


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Nov 7, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I will occasionally humor myself using a pair of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my mind is racing with the possibilities ................................wow are those sexy!

Ive never seen rosin in such vibrant colors! I wonder what it'd look like through those badazz goggles!


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Nov 7, 2016)

https://www.dcseedexchange.org/store.html#!/Triple-Purple-Larry-Larry-B-x-Triple-Purple-Doja-10-Regular-Seeds-**DCSE-EXCLUSIVE**/p/74368061/category=21410242


YESSIR! I can't "spend" until thursday...............
If these aint available then, i obviously will grab something diff, but super kool man, Those prices gave me goosebumps! F6 male? yeah i can work with that man!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 7, 2016)

MANGOBICHE said:


> https://www.dcseedexchange.org/store.html#!/Triple-Purple-Larry-Larry-B-x-Triple-Purple-Doja-10-Regular-Seeds-**DCSE-EXCLUSIVE**/p/74368061/category=21410242
> 
> 
> YESSIR! I can't "spend" until thursday...............
> If these aint available then, i obviously will grab something diff, but super kool man, Those prices gave me goosebumps! F6 male? yeah i can work with that man!


He might have it like that because he took preorders and I will mail out that and what ever stock he will have today ish. Girl is running late at the print shop but still should make it.


----------



## Mazey Farms (Nov 7, 2016)

I just saw TPR is onsale now??? 

https://www.dcseedexchange.org/store.html#!/Triple-Purple-Rhino-Black-Sour-Bubble-Caseyband-White-Rhino-x-Triple-Purple-Doja-10-Regular-Seeds/p/73720420/category=21317113.


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 7, 2016)

Mazey Farms said:


> I just saw TPR is onsale now???
> 
> https://www.dcseedexchange.org/store.html#!/Triple-Purple-Rhino-Black-Sour-Bubble-Caseyband-White-Rhino-x-Triple-Purple-Doja-10-Regular-Seeds/p/73720420/category=21317113.


yep , heard a rumour that the special is still live because of the TPR , but email Paul to check


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 7, 2016)

Cherry Pie x Dr. Who , they're sleeping


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

Check us out guys. Your support is and would be appreciated. Instagram @jahearthcollective420. Website up soon and I'll post address on thread below. Thanks
http://rollitup.org/t/jah-earth-collective.925423/


----------



## Javadog (Nov 7, 2016)

Hey Skunk,

What was the exact cross of the Dr Who cross that Doc sent out?

For some reason, I have something like this written down:

( BSB/CB X WR) X Dr. Who

BTW: Docs drop at OES is still to-happen, it seems.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Hey Skunk,
> 
> What was the exact cross of the Dr Who cross that Doc sent out?
> 
> ...


Black sour Bubble x Caseyband x white rhino x Dr who

There are a few different Who crosses


----------



## Javadog (Nov 7, 2016)

OK, I gotta check the container that Doc sent. Thanks Bass!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 8, 2016)

http://oregoneliteseeds.com/t/docs-dank-seeds

That list will be expanding some time soon, yes?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 8, 2016)

Javadog said:


> http://oregoneliteseeds.com/t/docs-dank-seeds
> 
> That list will be expanding some time soon, yes?


Yes I am going over there tonight. I will give him a call now


Gods Gift


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yes I am going over there tonight. I will give him a call now
> 
> 
> Gods GiftView attachment 3826263
> ...


Badass brother! Look fwd to getting your name out there even more


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 8, 2016)

I've been watching the thread a while Doc. I guess I'll have to order some beans from DC.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 8, 2016)

gods gift


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 8, 2016)

Just talked to Toby and I will be dropping a ton a beans tonight. Going to have the Purple Bayou and Ellcry in very limited supply


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Just talked to Toby and I will be dropping a ton a beans tonight. Going to have the Purple Bayou and Ellcry in very limited supply


what other strains doc if u don't mind me asking


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> what other strains doc if u don't mind me asking


more Triple Purple Rhino

Triple Doja Dog = 91 chem x TPD


Triple Purple Pie = Cherry Pie x TPD


Dagda Mor = Hells Og x TPD


Ellcrys = 89 Romulan x TPD


TP Larry = Larry B x TPD


Purple Bayou = Rum Bayou x TPD


California Raisins = Grape Ape x TPD


Tea Cake = Mystery Cookies x TPD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 8, 2016)

there are only 6 packs of the Ellcry till I breed the 15 I have going now. It Purple Bayou and California Raisins will only be found at OES for now


----------



## Javadog (Nov 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> there are only 6 packs of the Ellcry till I breed the 15 I have going now. It Purple Bayou and California Raisins will only be found at OES for now


Well, I see that the elcrys has the very interesting Romulan parent...

...I will keep refreshing the page....LOL


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 8, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Well, I see that the elcrys has the very interesting Romulan parent...
> 
> ...I will keep refreshing the page....LOL


that old Rom is dank stuff


----------



## Javadog (Nov 8, 2016)

One does get that impression.

Cali Connection's "Grape OG" actually uses a Grapefruit and not a Grape
in its genetic mix. It is Swerve's Tahoe OGK crossed to one "Romulan Grapefruit"

Check that one out here.

I gotta add that finding that Grapefruit would be cool too:
Clone Only Strains - Grapefruit


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 8, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Well, I see that the elcrys has the very interesting Romulan parent...
> 
> ...I will keep refreshing the page....LOL


well don't wait up till tomorrow. Toby just called he had made it home but is still has to eat and shit so I will drop him some stuff while we are together tomorrow


----------



## Javadog (Nov 8, 2016)

OK, drop word here. :0)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 8, 2016)

Javadog said:


> One does get that impression.
> 
> Cali Connection's "Grape OG" actually uses a Grapefruit and not a Grape
> in its genetic mix. It is Swerve's Tahoe OGK crossed to one "Romulan Grapefruit"
> ...


yea You can see the Rom in my Grape og cut. really stands out growing next to the old romulan


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> well don't wait up till tomorrow. Toby just called he had made it home but is still has to eat and shit so I will drop him some stuff while we are together tomorrow


LMAO thats awesome people will stay up sleep depriving themselves to hit that buy button, LMFAO truly good shit


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hello everyone this is Abigail


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2016)

Hello Docs daughter.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Javadog (Nov 8, 2016)

Hey! Little One! Ha ha ha....have fun!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 8, 2016)

Well fuck...the mexican peso has taken its biggest dive in 20 yrs...
Shit i gotta sort my currency out now hahaha


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 8, 2016)

Man im so down for some triple purp pie ...oh and the rest !


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hello Docs daughter.


Ground control to docs seeds...
Can you hear me docs seeds...
This is ground control....


----------



## fumble (Nov 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hello everyone this is Abigail


Hello Abigail...nice to meet you


----------



## Javadog (Nov 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Man im so down for some triple purp pie ...oh and the rest !


I got the TPP from the DCSE. 

I was happy to get some pie finally.

It is still there, fwiw.

I will try to get that Romulan cross, though it will go fast.

JD


----------



## Friction1957 (Nov 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yes I am going over there tonight. I will give him a call now
> 
> 
> Gods GiftView attachment 3826263
> ...


Beautiful work Doc, beautiful work indeed


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 9, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hello everyone this is Abigail


Hello Abigail and welcome to the world of RIU. As you are cut from the same cloth as the Doc, you are also very well respected around these parts. It's great to make your acquaintance


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 9, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hello Abigail and welcome to the world of RIU. As you are cut from the same cloth as the Doc, you are also very well respected around these parts. It's great to make your acquaintance


Im normally clued in ...but i gotta ask who is abigail


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im normally clued in ...but i gotta ask who the f##k is abigail


1 of Docs kids


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 1 of Docs kids


Ahhh ..its coming back 
Abigail had her birthday not long ago ?
Well hello abigail


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 9, 2016)

Yea Abbie was wanting to know what that was on the computer so I helped her type a little message. She is most certainly a chip off the old block. She will be the generation of Docs Dank Seeds. Lots of interest in growing, animals, and just life in general.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 9, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> ... Lots of interest in growing, animals, and just life in general.


This is Something lost upon a lot of kids these days with the flood of smartphones and tablets lol 
My daughter loves my "beanstalks" and "Jamaican peppers" , loves animals, eating vegetables, watching Cubs games with me,
I hope she stays like this forever


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 9, 2016)

Mohican said:


> How did I miss this thread!
> 
> Puff puff


Glad you made it here. It is just gonna be better with you here. How is job going?


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 9, 2016)

Doc the dream is coming true my friend. Congrats you deserve it. Now get to work  as they cant keep your stuff in stock.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 9, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> This is Something lost upon a lot of kids these days with the flood of smartphones and tablets lol
> My daughter loves my "beanstalks" and "Jamaican peppers" , loves animals, eating vegetables, watching Cubs games with me,
> I hope she stays like this forever


Good luck and hope she does!
Mine was like that till she wasnt...now 20 yrs old is never home except to sleep...sometimes.
I cant even get her to do stuff with me if I beg lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 9, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Good luck and hope she does!
> Mine was like that till she wasnt...now 20 yrs old is never home except to sleep...sometimes.
> I cant even get her to do stuff with me if I beg lol.


It will all come back full circle 


Road trip today


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 9, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> It will all come back full circle
> 
> 
> Road trip todayView attachment 3826834


I hope so 
She is talking about moving to Texas with her bf


----------



## Mohican (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi Abbie - are you still wearing the tiara?


----------



## phpatrick (Nov 9, 2016)

That bridge looks a whole lot better than the one that I'd seen in one of your post quite a while back (the one over the swamp). And believe me I've been over the swamp bridge a many of time & even fished around it. So you know where I'm from Doc. (Did you live on the Henderson side?).
Glad to see you doing so well now Doc. That was an interesting story you told about your life. A lot of folks don't make it out of the situations you've been through, Doc. It seems you have a plan and you stuck to it & I wish you and yours all the best.
And keep dropping the DANK!

Phpatrick


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 9, 2016)

phpatrick said:


> Did you live on the Henderson side?).


I did. Spent alot of time around that swamp


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 9, 2016)

But lived on both technically since I was in New Orleans for a couple of years


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 9, 2016)

phpatrick said:


> That bridge looks a whole lot better than the one that I'd seen in one of your post quite a while back (the one over the swamp). And believe me I've been over the swamp bridge a many of time & even fished around it. So you know where I'm from Doc. (Did you live on the Henderson side?).
> Glad to see you doing so well now Doc. That was an interesting story you told about your life. A lot of folks don't make it out of the situations you've been through, Doc. It seems you have a plan and you stuck to it & I wish you and yours all the best.
> And keep dropping the DANK!
> 
> Phpatrick





Vnsmkr said:


> I did. Spent alot of time around that swamp


Yea I was living 2 miles off of 10 in Breaux Bridge LA. We could hear the cars crossing the swamp bridge from our front door


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 9, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea I was living 2 miles off of 10 in Breaux Bridge LA. We could hear the cars crossing the swamp bridge from our front door


I lived in Broussard and Cade. Had a good friend I worked with for about a decade who lived in BB so I spent a bunch of time that direction cooking, drinking, partying, etc. and another friend and I used to be on the basin a couple weekends a month at least.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 9, 2016)

Not sure if can do links but Doc this iw what i mean kinda by hills and valleys, they are close but 4 more inches higher maybe 8 for the hill part. water down the valley. old school and works my man.
http://www.thecannabist.co/2016/11/09/pueblo-county-colorado-question-200-marijuana-question-300/66898/


----------



## squirt1961 (Nov 10, 2016)

Do you sell on a website


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 10, 2016)

squirt1961 said:


> Do you sell on a website


Oregon Elite Seeds, DC Seed Exchange, and soon to be Jah Earth Collective


----------



## Javadog (Nov 10, 2016)

Yes, this page is supposed to getting updated....Doc!!??!! :0)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Yes, this page is supposed to getting updated....Doc!!??!! :0)


I dropped some of them off yesterday. Toby is having some bad back pain this week and it has him behind. He posted last night he was doing orders last night and uploading mine and cannarado today.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I dropped some of them off yesterday. Today is having some bad back pain this week and it has him behind. He posted last night he was doing orders last night and uploading mine and cannarado today.


Cant waitt!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2016)

GYB @Mohican @SomeGuy seeded by berrybubble @whodatnation . I am working on like 40 different seeded plants so I can have a much better variety of freebies


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2016)

honeybee



supercrazy and pink lemonade


----------



## green217 (Nov 10, 2016)

Went ahead and snatched up a pack of TPR, too. Purple trichomes h aunt my dreams


----------



## Javadog (Nov 10, 2016)

Qrazy Pink?

Sorry to hear of Toby's issues bro....seriously not wanting to 
stress or rush you or him....seriously wanting that Romulan cross. LOL!

Those purple glands are like some sort of mutant appendage....sexy in a weird way. 

Ha ha ha...I am reminding myself of the Aliens on South Park.

But I got the TPP, 'cause the Pah


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 10, 2016)

when is the drop ?


----------



## Javadog (Nov 10, 2016)

At this point, we know that one is impending....likely today I am thinking....but there is no set day/time.

I will post here.....*immediately* _after _nailing the Romulan cross. LOL! :0)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> when is the drop ?


I will pass it on as soon as I know


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2016)

Javadog said:


> At this point, we know that one is impending....likely today I am thinking....but there is no set day/time.
> 
> I will post here.....*immediately* _after _nailing the Romulan cross. LOL! :0)


I love the after part


----------



## Javadog (Nov 10, 2016)

"First things first" 

- Javadog



:0)


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I will pass it on as soon as I know


9pm-12am pacific time


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 10, 2016)

seen that on the oes thread 

some unhappy campers o'there


----------



## green217 (Nov 10, 2016)

Javadog said:


> At this point, we know that one is impending....likely today I am thinking....but there is no set day/time.
> 
> I will post here.....*immediately* _after _nailing the Romulan cross. LOL! :0)


u seem to be on it, so what is supposed to be in the OES drop, I'm finding myself craving Doc's genetics. Which are the most likely to be gone first?


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 10, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I will post here.....*immediately* _after _nailing the Romulan cross.


Not if I don't beat ya to post I got mine 1st ,
i've got a romulan cross myself ,so alittle bx is about to happen


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 10, 2016)

I have 3 grand daughters living with me: Samantha, Abigail and Annabel; I wouldn't
trade them for anything but that makes 5 females in the house! 
Thank God for grow rooms.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 10, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I have 3 grand daughters living with me: Samantha, Abigail and Annabel; I wouldn't
> trade them for anything but that makes 5 females in the house!
> Thank God for grow rooms.


Put them to work lol jk


----------



## Javadog (Nov 10, 2016)

Doc mentioned a couple of the crosses up-thread, but I am not certain
of everything he is dropping. (looking forward to confirming ;0)


----------



## northeastmarco (Nov 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> honeybee
> 
> View attachment 3827598
> 
> ...


Nice to see honeybee going again. It did great for me this season. Would run again. Doc how the f*ck you keep track of everything.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 10, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Doc how the f*ck you keep track of everything.


LMAO, the dude is a regular juggler of multiple tasks, a fellow multi tasker extremist


----------



## Javadog (Nov 10, 2016)

I think that Doc has quietly picked up Tissue Culture skills and
now has every breed in a liquid nitrogen system.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I have 3 grand daughters living with me: Samantha, Abigail and Annabel; I wouldn't
> trade them for anything but that makes 5 females in the house!
> Thank God for grow rooms.


All girls in my house except for my dog and I


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I think that Doc has quietly picked up Tissue Culture skills and
> now has every breed in a liquid nitrogen system.


No lie that is next on the block


----------



## squirt1961 (Nov 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Oregon Elite Seeds, DC Seed Exchange, and soon to be Jah Earth Collective


Awesome thanks man found it online also thank you again


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> No lie that is next on the block


DT and myself were talking about micro propagation, cool shit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 10, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> All girls in my house except for my dog and I


All girls here except me, wife and her mother and 2 daughters


----------



## bmgnoot (Nov 10, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> Not if I don't beat ya to post I got mine 1st ,
> i've got a romulan cross myself ,so alittle bx is about to happen


unless i beat both of you  2 left! got that purple bayou too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2016)

Yep I just checked it and saw it was up @Javadog


----------



## Rusher (Nov 11, 2016)

They all look so beautiful! Ellcrys I think.


----------



## Rusher (Nov 11, 2016)

Damn, missed it. @Dr.D81 Can you recommend a not too stretchy plant with an uppity kind of effect?


----------



## bmgnoot (Nov 11, 2016)

damn the ellcrys went fast.. 1 purple bayou left


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2016)

Rusher said:


> Damn, missed it. @Dr.D81 Can you recommend a not too stretchy plant with an uppity kind of effect?


the Purple Creek at Dc Seed Exchange will have the most up high


----------



## Rusher (Nov 11, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> the Purple Creek at Dc Seed Exchange will have the most up high


Thanks! I'll try it out if DCSE ever answers my email about shipping to Canada. Meanwhile, pulled the last pack of Purple Bayou from OES. I know I'll love it. 

Seeing your posts, knowing what you go through and what I have seen you produce... I'm really happy to *NOT *be buying seeds from some unknown company with flashy bullshit and ripped off, tired genetics. 

Thanks again


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2016)

Rusher said:


> Thanks! I'll try it out if DCSE ever answers my email about shipping to Canada. Meanwhile, pulled the last pack of Purple Bayou from OES. I know I'll love it.
> 
> Seeing your posts, knowing what you go through and what I have seen you produce... I'm really happy to *NOT *be buying seeds from some unknown company with flashy bullshit and ripped off, tired genetics.
> 
> Thanks again


Thanks for the kind words and your support. I will be here if you ever need anything.


----------



## AK_Militia907 (Nov 11, 2016)

I can't wait to get some of your seeds up here in the North Doc. Its hard to decide what to pick.

I am sure your seeds will have a continued spot in my garden. Thanks again Doc. 

Happy Veterans day to my fellow service members.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 11, 2016)

I guess i missed the drop


----------



## Javadog (Nov 11, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yep I just checked it and saw it was up @Javadog


LOL, Baby, I am up at 5AM....I crashed 30 minutes too early, and
now all the Bayou and Elcrys are gone.

But I am jut excited for you bro.....they cannot keep them on the shelves. Congrats!

LOL, for all my worry, I go and drop the ball. OK, back to work.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 11, 2016)

Hey, I went back to check on TPR and got the last pack of that cross. All good. :0)


----------



## green217 (Nov 11, 2016)

I read on the Oregon Elite seeds thread that they are going to release the same strains that just dropped last night again in a few days. Is this true? Does anyone know


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 11, 2016)

To all veterans, with great appreciation thank you for your service.
Find peace today and every day.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I guess i missed the drop





green217 said:


> I read on the Oregon Elite seeds thread that they are going to release the same strains that just dropped last night again in a few days. Is this true? Does anyone know


Yes he only picked up part of what he has reserved and will get the rest I guess when he gets his money back from pay pal. FUCK narc ass fucking people that want to rat him out because he took an order that was received Monday morning and shipped Thursday. I happen to know were it shipped to and the d bag is only an hour from that shit hole I left last year. As soon as I found that out all the dumb shit he post makes more sence.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2016)

Big news is I went and took a look around the Tier 1 rec grow I will be managing next year. Looks like I should be getting started when we get back from happy place fest on it and hopefully our med grow. I am going to be looking for land around Monroe ( no shit @Vnsmkr ) now. We will be opening a store front retail shop with Toby selling glass, trays, shirts, and shit there and online also. Going to be a big year guys and still be doing the breeding here but get more space to phenom hunt seed stock.


----------



## bmgnoot (Nov 11, 2016)

congrats on more success! my state just passed rec as well so i'm currently throwing all kinds of ideas around for other avenues other than buds and edibles. long road to become a proper breeder but i would like to at least get started for a ways down the road. storefront with a good glass collaboration would be an ok side gig too.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Big news is I went and took a look around the Tier 1 rec grow I will be managing next year. Looks like I should be getting started when we get back from happy place fest on it and hopefully our med grow. I am going to be looking for land around Monroe ( no shit @Vnsmkr ) now. We will be opening a store front retail shop with Toby selling glass, trays, shirts, and shit there and online also. Going to be a big year guys and still be doing the breeding here but get more space to phenom hunt seed stock.


Congrats brother, wish you guys all the success in the world. I agree, big year ahead! Whats the go with Funroe? Why there?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> congrats on more success! my state just passed rec as well so i'm currently throwing all kinds of ideas around for other avenues other than buds and edibles. long road to become a proper breeder but i would like to at least get started for a ways down the road. storefront with a good glass collaboration would be an ok side gig too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Congrats brother, wish you guys all the success in the world. I agree, big year ahead! Whats the go with Funroe? Why there?


That is were the Rec grow is


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> That is were the Rec grow is


No shit, wow.... How you feel about heading back that direction?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2016)

Did something else just happen with the laws there? I don't look at any sort of news.


----------



## bmgnoot (Nov 11, 2016)

i laughed maybe too hard at the wutang clip...was perfect though.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> No shit, wow.... How you feel about heading back that direction?


Monroe OR is were the rec grow is I will be managing. There will be an on site helper that stays all the time, my self as the site manager, and the two owners but they want me so the one can set up the rec oil lab.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> i laughed maybe too hard at the wutang clip...was perfect though.


I still remember the first time I saw it on tv when it first came out. That whole skit is fuck hilarious.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Monroe OR is were the rec grow is I will be managing. There will be an on site helper that stays all the time, my self as the site manager, and the two owners but they want me so the one can set up the rec oil lab.


haha lmao, you fucked me up with that name!!


----------



## deeproots74 (Nov 11, 2016)

green217 said:


> I read on the Oregon Elite seeds thread that they are going to release the same strains that just dropped last night again in a few days. Is this true? Does anyone know


Yes it is true this is Toby the owner Oregon Elite seeds I'm in the process of setting up my own account I'm going to use deep roots for now


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 11, 2016)

Ya gonna have anymore drops soon Toby ?


----------



## Javadog (Nov 12, 2016)

Hey Toby, nice to meet you. Happy to work with you. 

JD


----------



## Krippled (Nov 12, 2016)

A bushy little TPR 4th day of flower already throwing pistils...


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 12, 2016)

2 of 3 TPR are showing purple in the new leaf veins 
I hope one is a male 
edit ; I just double check that purple sighting 
for sure 2 have new leaf that has solid purple in the inner leaf area ,
ddb check under a white led flash lite one is more purple than the other not much but noticeable as small as the new leaf is 
gonna let em get a little bigger so by the end of day they might be big ennuff , yes robust 
but all 15 seedling are doing Very well 
3 bodhi Blaskraspberry
3 relentless frosted cherry cookies (fems)
3 Qurekle x quazy train BW 
3 JawaPie OC
3 TPR 
the fastest robust of them all were the @bigworm6969 Q x Q 
2nd place was the FCC from Relentless 
popped & showed tap root in less than 12 hrs


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2016)

Krippled said:


> A bushy little TPR 4th day of flower already throwing pistils...View attachment 3828929 View attachment 3828931


Looks great!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2016)

So I think I forgot to mention my new Mom / veg room is a 30ft x 42ft suplamental light greenhouse 
Was out transplanting some of my mom's trying to fit them all and just thinking about how many mom's I will be able to keep. I will be growing in rows of 4x8 trays with suplamental light auto black out greenhouses. Will be 5 gallon pots of my custom soil blend with compost and castings I make on site. The next run before rec will be a greenhouse of Bear Creek Kush, sour tangie, grape og, and blue razz. A lot of Bear Creek Kush


----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2016)

Are you going to run any more GYB? Did you get any males?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Are you going to run any more GYB? Did you get any males?


I only had one seed. Remember I was trying to get some at the bbq. I do have a bunch of 3bar going but I didn't pull cuts. They are a little to pm prone.


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 12, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> t suplamental light greenhouse


I'm gonna start using them & Far Red led sunsetters come spring in my g/h , blackin out my gh is a no go in spring winds & inside blkout pia
some guys around here were done at the end of August using the above set-up ,
they miss the late summer PM inducing fog rolls in every season around here


----------



## northeastmarco (Nov 12, 2016)

Doc,congratulations on the new opportunities. Well deserved. What is this written on pack?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 12, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Doc,congratulations on the new opportunities. Well deserved. What is this written on pack?View attachment 3829081


(Grape Ape x Dr Who) maybe


----------



## Javadog (Nov 12, 2016)

I think that you nailed it Bass.

That really does appear to be "GA X DrW"

There seem to have been a slew of Dr Who crosses.

I see that "California Raisins" uses GA but crosses it with TPR.

Doc will confirm.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Doc,congratulations on the new opportunities. Well deserved. What is this written on pack?View attachment 3829081


Grape ape x Dr Who. That should be killer where you are. I used that Dr Who on everything for the mold and mildew resistance


----------



## green217 (Nov 12, 2016)

Just got these in today. What are the parent strains of bubble party?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2016)

green217 said:


> Just got these in today. What are the parrot strains of bubble party?
> View attachment 3829197


Bubble party - berrybubble ( blueberry haze x bubble&squeak) open pollinated


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 12, 2016)

done snagged me another pak of TPR after seeing my seedlings bolting purps on a 2nd set of leaf
i wanna vault a pak
Bubble Party Plaaloozza @ Casa Del La Slappy
I'm gonna pop all my Bubble Party's at once Cause I feel lucky (once they all get here ,should have 2 paks coming )


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 12, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> done snagged me another pak of TPR after seeing my seedlings bolting purps on a 2nd set of leaf
> i wanna vault a pak
> Bubble Party Plaaloozza @ Casa Del La Slappy
> I'm gonna pop all my Bubble Party's at once Cause I feel lucky (once they all get here ,should have 2 paks coming )


Purple seedlings is epicness.
Ill get a pack in a few months after xmas if theres any available then.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 13, 2016)

Congrats again Doc! 

Super Skunk x Chernobyl went in to soak today.


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 13, 2016)

I've just purchased some tpr x tp dojo? First Doc seeds. No idea about taste etc. I've found a bunch of breeders I like. I'm sure it will be dank!


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 13, 2016)

Any recommendation on mold~mildew resistant strains for outdoors? Something fairly fast blooming.


----------



## northeastmarco (Nov 13, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Any recommendation on mold~mildew resistant strains for outdoors? Something fairly fast blooming.


I have very difficult conditions for my grow.can say for sure his rum bayou did excellent and was done early to mid October.especially the purple/blue pheno,flawless.and he posted above the grape ape x dr.who


----------



## northeastmarco (Nov 13, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Congrats again Doc!
> 
> Super Skunk x Chernobyl went in to soak today.


Sounds like a good one,keep us posted


Dr.D81 said:


> Grape ape x Dr Who. That should be killer where you are. I used that Dr Who on everything for the mold and mildew resistance


excellent,didn't know dr.who had those traits.guess just added another to next years list already.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 13, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Sounds like a good one,keep us posted
> 
> excellent,didn't know dr.who had those traits.guess just added another to next years list already.







You are in Maine, right? ...when do you get your first hard frost? Typically here we finish up outdoors from the first week of October til the first week of November. 

This year the rains came hard n often in September through early October.. Lotta mold...can't have that again, how was the yield on the rum bayou and any pics? Thanx


----------



## northeastmarco (Nov 13, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> You are in Maine, right? ...when do you get your first hard frost? Typically here we finish up outdoors from the first week of October til the first week of November.
> 
> This year the rains came hard n often in September through early October.. Lotta mold...can't have that again, how was the yield on the rum bayou and any pics? Thanx


Nope south of Maine. You have a lot better window than me.i have to done by third week of October.i posted some finished bud on this thread just recently and I believe a couple plant pic earlier and in the New England outdoor thread


----------



## 420roofer (Nov 13, 2016)

Hey bro, i just started some seeds yesterday. I put in some purple pie, purple creek, magda, and some of my b-dub seeds. I had two seeds from my bck clones that didn't get pollinated, but had those two huge seeds in them. The two seeds didn't make a taproot but had a slimy cell around them. They were squishy. I've never had seeds make slime like that. Any ideas on that?


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 14, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Sounds like a good one,keep us posted
> 
> excellent,didn't know dr.who had those traits.guess just added another to next years list already.


Will do, I don't know which pheno of Chernobyl Doc used but it could be epic.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Will do, I don't know which pheno of Chernobyl Doc used but it could be epic.


Dr Who and Chernobyl both make some killer shit!!! He had some of Odie Diesel's cuts of the Dr Who and the Chernobyl was slymer pheno


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2016)

Messing with your website right now as seems to be offline?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 14, 2016)

Howdy folks we went and watched Trolls with the kids yesterday and other than that I was still transplanting. I am getting one 4x8 tray of the indoor pheno hunts ready to flip now. then will get the 4x4 flipped then the other 4x8 making a big u running 18 plants, 9 plants and 18 plants. I uped the buffalo og, white funk x dosidos, slimmer, shoreline strawberry, cherry pie x dr who, sour tangi x dr who, and Triple Purple Rhinos last night and gave everything a good foliar feed this morning.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 14, 2016)

The Chernobyl male was nice but as for the pheno I cant say as that strain has a lot of phenos. it had a nice lime smell and a bit of color. It and the dr how are both bred in Oregon and are pm and mold resistant. no Od Diesel cuts it was from seed though I did get to meet him in Salem a week ago at the Thc Fair. I posted a pic of the Radioactive = Super Skunk x Chernobyl male I have on Ig the other day. Them the CTF, Dagda Mor, Ellcrys, get up potted very soon. We talked and decided with all going on I am not going to set up the glass just yet. Instead we are going too turn the glass shop I was working on in to a over flow veg and propagation rooms. mostly because I am trying to keep dedicated moms of my breeders.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 14, 2016)

Triple Doja Dog

on Saturday


today


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 14, 2016)

Blue Razz #5


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 14, 2016)

that blue raz gave me a woodie


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Blue Razz #5
> View attachment 3830700
> 
> View attachment 3830701


Absolutely beautiful brother


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 14, 2016)

Docs flowers should be on the cover of horticulture magazine as well as high times, pretty enough just to be decor...well done


----------



## Javadog (Nov 14, 2016)

Wow....strawberry watermelon....There needs to
be some Jolly Rancher! So yummy looking.

I have my Triple Purple Pie in hand. :0)


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 14, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Wow....strawberry watermelon....There needs to
> be some Jolly Rancher! So yummy looking.
> 
> I have my Triple Purple Pie in hand. :0)


@RM3 's M+M tastes and smells of Jolly Rancher candy. I bred it awhile back and should do some pheno hunting as I have hundreds of seeds.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> @RM3 's M+M tastes and smells of Jolly Rancher candy. I bred it awhile back and should do some pheno hunting as I have hundreds of seeds.


sounds awesome can't wait


----------



## Javadog (Nov 14, 2016)

Indeed. I would love some Jolly Ranchers :0)

Is there an "Apple" breed? Need to check that.

Good stuff.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 14, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Indeed. I would love some Jolly Ranchers :0)
> 
> Is there an "Apple" breed? Need to check that.
> 
> Good stuff.


Yea I had some Apple Kush that was bad ass


----------



## Javadog (Nov 14, 2016)

Looking at hit on the term "Apple" on seedfinder shows plants that
have apple names but not necessarily apple flavors/scents.

This one struck me as having a good chance:
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Sour_Apple/Top_Shelf_Seeds/

C-99 X Original Diesel might have an apple in it!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 14, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Looking at hit on the term "Apple" on seedfinder shows plants that
> have apple names but not necessarily apple flavors/scents.
> 
> This one struck me as having a good chance:
> ...


Take apple strain and cross with Jack or JTR etc...and get Apple Jacks


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 14, 2016)

Doc that Blue Razz looks fabulous first time I've seen Fushia pistils.
I put the SS x Cher into paper towel tonight. The CP x Dr. Who are doing well also.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMAO thats awesome people will stay up sleep depriving themselves to hit that buy button, LMFAO truly good shit


Hey i did it for the DB's lmao


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 15, 2016)

I need that Chem 91 x TPR


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 15, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Hey i did it for the DB's lmao


Durzik and me went to great lengths to get those White Tahoe Cookies our selves. Got one of those and a bunch of big God's Gift about to get flipped to seed down


----------



## 420roofer (Nov 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Durzik and me went to great lengths to get those White Tahoe Cookies our selves. Got one of those and a bunch of big God's Gift about to get flipped to seed down


What are you going to pollinate the tahoe cookies with?


----------



## Friction1957 (Nov 15, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Durzik and me went to great lengths to get those White Tahoe Cookies our selves. Got one of those and a bunch of big God's Gift about to get flipped to seed down


Man do I ever want a cut of that Tahoe Cookie. And as luck would have it today is my 59th birthday lolololol


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 15, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> Man do I ever want a cut of that Tahoe Cookie. And as luck would have it today is my 59th birthday lolololol


Happy Birthday , this tokes for you


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 15, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> Man do I ever want a cut of that Tahoe Cookie. And as luck would have it today is my 59th birthday lolololol


Happy Bday @Friction1957


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 15, 2016)

Happy bday @Friction1957 !!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 15, 2016)

Ditto. I am loading one of HSO OG Kush right now, in your honor. :0)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 15, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> Man do I ever want a cut of that Tahoe Cookie. And as luck would have it today is my 59th birthday lolololol


happy bday boss


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Nov 15, 2016)

Happy birfday Fric!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 16, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> Man do I ever want a cut of that Tahoe Cookie. And as luck would have it today is my 59th birthday lolololol


Happy Birthday mate


----------



## 420roofer (Nov 16, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> Man do I ever want a cut of that Tahoe Cookie. And as luck would have it today is my 59th birthday lolololol


Have a good one


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 16, 2016)

Today I got to sample some BCK/Pittbull/Swiss Cheese and a couple other strains that had a tuff life as my room wasnt dialed in and hot soil high RH ect. BCK is staying in my garden for sure. The pitbull tastes great but is missing something as it seems to be all THC with no CBD and I like a more complex high so that strain will be removed from my garden but It did get a small dose of pollen from a TF69 or Frosted flakes male so the 7 seeds could be what it needed. The Cheese is OMG what happened to last 3 hrs as my head was floating in a daze high and that was very cool so its staying. Berry indica x chem4 will be staying as its a over all great smoke with taste/high. I have to fill the flower room in as temps have dropped and I can turn on the 4th light. I need to find the BCK and make sure I keep her as a mom so I can make a shit ton of clones. I will say this to all Who have not grown @RM3 strains that they are very robust and grow bigger than any other strain except SLH which is jsut as robust and big. So if you get a chance to get RM3 gear at any of the seed banks do it and you can thank me later as all his strains are great with diff highs and purposes, like CTF clears the airways and removes back pain after 1 hit. I am not sure when his gear will get into the banks but I hope soon as all who have grown his gear wont remove them form there gardens.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 16, 2016)

Oh yeah almost forgot. @Vnsmkr I am going threw seeds and gonna get a nice variety to Doc for you. I have true and tested strains that can handle winds/rain/flooding and still produce very good with little to no bud rot after a month of non stop rains and flooding the root zone. There was no pm just plant started eating itself when roots were flooded for almost a month straight. I think Vitazyme also helped that allot. In fact I will dig out the seeds now and make yours up now. I also have to send to another so perfect time. I will call Doc as he wanted me to add in some of his stuff and need to know which ones as I do have most of Doc's gear and all of his earlier stuff also.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> Oh yeah almost forgot. @Vnsmkr I am going threw seeds and gonna get a nice variety to Doc for you. I have true and tested strains that can handle winds/rain/flooding and still produce very good with little to no bud rot after a month of non stop rains and flooding the root zone. There was no pm just plant started eating itself when roots were flooded for almost a month straight. I think Vitazyme also helped that allot. In fact I will dig out the seeds now and make yours up now. I also have to send to another so perfect time. I will call Doc as he wanted me to add in some of his stuff and need to know which ones as I do have most of Doc's gear and all of his earlier stuff also.


Awesome @DCobeen I look forward to those! Thanks my friend


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 16, 2016)

Well I have been cloning and getting ready to flip the first tray tonight with 
Triple Purple Pie
Triple Doja Dog
Sunset Sherbet x GG4
Fabio Gold ( Cookies S3 )
Old Family Purple


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 16, 2016)

Sounds great Doc I always love your genetics and cant wait.



Vnsmkr said:


> Awesome @DCobeen I look forward to those! Thanks my friend


Okay I am more baked than I have been in years. Yep in those seeds is a GTH x CTF mix that is the most potent overall best high I have had in well over a decade maybe allot longer. Oh my man it could have been the GG x rp+ctf so you gonna have to find it. When you do you will know it. Without cure it is dam fire with a cure OMG I am blown away as my body melts with my mind and bam its back on track. loosing time a bit. I cant remember this type of high ever. I a dropping seeds tomorrow of this one for sure. I love how she is but feel a better one even coming down the line as it was back crossed to @RM3 gear which is either a tf69 male or a Frosted flakes male. either way I have a feeling and when my gut feels it its always true.


----------



## Friction1957 (Nov 16, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> Sounds great Doc I always love your genetics and cant wait.
> 
> 
> Okay I am more baked than I have been in years. Yep in those seeds is a GTH x CTF mix that is the most potent overall best high I have had in well over a decade maybe allot longer. Oh my man it could have been the GG x rp+ctf so you gonna have to find it. When you do you will know it. Without cure it is dam fire with a cure OMG I am blown away as my body melts with my mind and bam its back on track. loosing time a bit. I cant remember this type of high ever. I a dropping seeds tomorrow of this one for sure. I love how she is but feel a better one even coming down the line as it was back crossed to @RM3 gear which is either a tf69 male or a Frosted flakes male. either way I have a feeling and when my gut feels it its always true.


Sounds like some real fire DC


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 16, 2016)

living soil


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 16, 2016)

GYB


Gendaddy

Triple Doja Dog


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Nov 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> GYB
> View attachment 3832580
> 
> Gendaddy
> ...


Wow! Killing it


----------



## Friction1957 (Nov 16, 2016)

Looking amazing Doc. That living soil is a very interesting pic.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> Looking amazing Doc. That living soil is a very interesting pic.


Was wondering what that was.


----------



## fumble (Nov 16, 2016)

Amazing!


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Nov 17, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> Sounds great Doc I always love your genetics and cant wait.
> 
> 
> Okay I am more baked than I have been in years. Yep in those seeds is a GTH x CTF mix that is the most potent overall best high I have had in well over a decade maybe allot longer. Oh my man it could have been the GG x rp+ctf so you gonna have to find it. When you do you will know it. Without cure it is dam fire with a cure OMG I am blown away as my body melts with my mind and bam its back on track. loosing time a bit. I cant remember this type of high ever. I a dropping seeds tomorrow of this one for sure. I love how she is but feel a better one even coming down the line as it was back crossed to @RM3 gear which is either a tf69 male or a Frosted flakes male. either way I have a feeling and when my gut feels it its always true.


Sounds like some mind bender, love it!!


----------



## Durzil (Nov 17, 2016)

Excited to see what the WTC look like Friday. Looks like the threads been busy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 17, 2016)

Durzil said:


> Excited to see what the WTC look like Friday. Looks like the threads been busy


Look like they needed to be uppotted sooner haha. No they look better now I got shit moved to 3s. Been finally getting time getting the indoor happy and running again. Got to call you today so I can get the measurements of that 4x4. I need to finish framing up


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 17, 2016)

dam Doc those pictures are so dam good. Are you doing something diff with the soil to make it living? Using that stuff I sent you to make that happen?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 17, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> dam Doc those pictures are so dam good. Are you doing something diff with the soil to make it living? Using that stuff I sent you to make that happen?


Yea the stuff you sent this batch but all of it will fruit out under optimum conditions. I have it out side in the shade and it is cool and damp so I got some good specimens to shoot.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 17, 2016)

Okay Last night was so much fun. The high was off the charts. I had a similar experience with Swamp wreck/ CTF/C99 and GTH before but not to that level. I think it was cause I was trying them in middle of cure around 4 weeks and waiting 7 weeks made a huge difference. If you all have smoked GTH #1 from Rare Dankness and @RM3 CTF you understand why I was so baked as both of them are super potent and being breed together has improved both which I thought was impossible.



Dr.D81 said:


> Yea the stuff you sent this batch but all of it will fruit out under optimum conditions. I have it out side in the shade and it is cool and damp so I got some good specimens to shoot.


You saved the name of that stuff right as I cant remember and its so dam affordable. I think we need that in the outdoor grows for sure.


----------



## Jay80'sbaby (Nov 17, 2016)

Can someone tell me why my new growth is twisted


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 17, 2016)

I need to grow more of the Rum bayou x CTF seeds as I know those are gonna be fire also. I am hoping to get a male and hit a CTF with it and then back to the rum bayou. i cant wait for those. I think I have 1 leprechaun rum going that is female so its gonna be interesting how she turns out. That is Docs Rum bayou x CTF


----------



## Jay80'sbaby (Nov 17, 2016)

Can somebody tell me what could be causing my new leaves to fold up & twist


----------



## Javadog (Nov 17, 2016)

Not really seeing it there.....they look like they are still getting pumped up,
like Butterfly wings. GG is known for twisting leaves. What breed is that?


----------



## Jay80'sbaby (Nov 17, 2016)

Shining silver haze


----------



## Jay80'sbaby (Nov 17, 2016)

Javadog thanks for the feedback . but why are the new top leaves so skinny?


----------



## Jay80'sbaby (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Javadog (Nov 17, 2016)

If they are not normal after them fully open, then post back, as we'll have
something to wonder about. (until then we have to assume that it is just
still-opening)

It can be hard to tell....

This one popped up weird (you can see the odd first leaves (after the cotyledons))
but then is did fine and seems to be advancing:
 

Where this one seems to have stopped at the odd-child stage:
 

I am betting that you are fine, but keep us in touch.

JD


----------



## Jay80'sbaby (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks man


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 17, 2016)

Jay80'sbaby said:


> Javadog thanks for the feedback . but why are the new top leaves so skinny?


Man they look great man. Keep on going


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 17, 2016)

@DonTesla @Vnsmkr I have a few seeds shot and have the full size file with out the stamp when we find one you guys like


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Nov 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @DonTesla @Vnsmkr I have a few seeds shot and have the full size file with out the stamp when we find one you guys like
> View attachment 3833153


Awesome pic. Look fwd to seeing them


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @DonTesla @Vnsmkr I have a few seeds shot and have the full size file with out the stamp when we find one you guys like
> View attachment 3833153


Cool


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @DonTesla @Vnsmkr I have a few seeds shot and have the full size file with out the stamp when we find one you guys like
> View attachment 3833153


Holy shit..


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @DonTesla @Vnsmkr I have a few seeds shot and have the full size file with out the stamp when we find one you guys like
> View attachment 3833153


Anything with 3 distinct stripes !! Perhaps overhead view if possible? (Amazing shots btw, G- fkn stunning)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 17, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Anything with 3 distinct stripes !! Perhaps overhead view if possible? (Amazing shots btw, G- fkn stunning)


I will look but I bet I can find one


----------



## Mohican (Nov 17, 2016)

Take some pics of the baby plants!


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @DonTesla @Vnsmkr I have a few seeds shot and have the full size file with out the stamp when we find one you guys like
> View attachment 3833153


Okay is it just me or are there wolves standing straight up dancing on that seed? Look again all you will see it especially the one on the right side.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 18, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Anything with 3 distinct stripes !! Perhaps overhead view if possible? (Amazing shots btw, G- fkn stunning)


okay explain more please about the 3 stripe on seeds. I have heard something like that years ago and cant remember.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Nov 18, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> 6 weeks cure Rum Bayou.
> View attachment 3821178


I'm planning on running a little bit of this outdoors next year. Is it predominately indica? I'm going to lean towards more sativa next year like Maniac Crack but still gotta come away with some good indica.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Nov 18, 2016)

green217 said:


> Just got these in today. What are the parent strains of bubble party?
> View attachment 3829197


Is that Purple Crack seeds I see?


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Nov 18, 2016)

My shitty old eyes lol...Purple Creek lol...I was like wow there are finally Purple Crack seeds


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 18, 2016)

I know the creek part is Bear creek kush and the purple is TPD I think correct me if I am wrong guys.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Nov 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> honeybee


Tell me more about this sexy little bitch @Doc's Dank Seeds


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 18, 2016)

i loved HB#2 allot. Great smoke just not over the top like his RB or his Swampwreck


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Nov 18, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> i loved HB#2 allot. Great smoke just not over the top like his RB or his Swampwreck


I'm probably going to be running Rum Bayou and possibly Cherry Pie Glue among my other picks like R2 and Maniac Crack. Probably going heavy on the MC as it holds up fucking great here in the Midwest.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 18, 2016)

Got my deal.Felony free I still am.Super happy. Thanks all who gave vibes and all my way.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 18, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> okay explain more please about the 3 stripe on seeds. I have heard something like that years ago and cant remember.


We be working on a logo!! And who gots better macros the the Doc!?!?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 18, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> Got my deal.Felony free I still am.Super happy. Thanks all who gave vibes and all my way.


Great news DC!!!


----------



## Durzil (Nov 18, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> I know the creek part is Bear creek kush and the purple is TPD I think correct me if I am wrong guys.


Yup


----------



## Durzil (Nov 18, 2016)

WTC look like they are going to yield more than a traditional cookie to me after checking them out tonight. Can't wait till we get them going.


----------



## Durzil (Nov 18, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> Got my deal.Felony free I still am.Super happy. Thanks all who gave vibes and all my way.


Awesome news bro!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 18, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> Got my deal.Felony free I still am.Super happy. Thanks all who gave vibes and all my way.


Best of news! 

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 19, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> Got my deal.Felony free I still am.Super happy. Thanks all who gave vibes and all my way.


Dude! You didn't tell me that when I saw you. I thought it was just more delay. Congrats brother. No wonder you were smiling. Well there was the good weed too.


----------



## Jay80'sbaby (Nov 19, 2016)

What could of caused this, I don't see any bugs anywhere! Btw..My leaves are nice & green its just look this color under the light


----------



## Javadog (Nov 19, 2016)

I wonder if it is genetic. I see it on one leaf of something in what
I am pretty sure is a clear tent. It is as if it suffered some internal
mishap while stretching out....


----------



## northeastmarco (Nov 19, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> i loved HB#2 allot. Great smoke just not over the top like his RB or his Swampwreck


I did as well,had a couple phenos,all got real frosty,did have hard time towards the end keeping mold at bay,but was harvested a little early and came out great


MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> I'm probably going to be running Rum Bayou and possibly Cherry Pie Glue among my other picks like R2 and Maniac Crack. Probably going heavy on the MC as it holds up fucking great here in the Midwest.


do the rum bayou for sure,look for the partially or especially fully purple stem ones.did great for me,on the list for next season already


----------



## northeastmarco (Nov 19, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> Got my deal.Felony free I still am.Super happy. Thanks all who gave vibes and all my way.


Awesome Dc,was wondering how that was going.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 19, 2016)

I just found out last night at around 5 pm and @natro.hydro stopped by and we smoked up mine and his and he is a great grower and can smoke me under the table easy. It took all I had to post the news. Dam young ones can smoke allot more than me. I will call a few today now that I can function again. 
@Dr.D81 Its on brother so I will finish up here so early spring I will be there and we can get the MED going. Cant wait and I feel like I am dreaming kinda as I am just so dam happy.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 19, 2016)

Congrats DC! 
Did you have to sell the motorcycle?
Are you moving to Cali soon


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 19, 2016)

I am wondering if the Franks' Gift S1 are all high CBD and exact copy of mom or do they differ?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 19, 2016)

I can't wait to pop the Frank's offspring!


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 19, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Congrats DC!
> Did you have to sell the motorcycle?
> Are you moving to Cali soon


I am moving to OR. I am not selling the bike but my Dad is gonna keep the Title and bike till I pay him back so I can keep the bike and pay the fines. I am so excited and will be in Oregon in spring so I can hit the ground and get shit going. We on a limited time till they stop Medical and gonna get it while I can. I cant wait to meet so many of you all and will travel so i can. Thank you all for the good vibes ect.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 19, 2016)

Awesome! Sounds great


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 19, 2016)

Jay80'sbaby said:


> What could of caused this, I don't see any bugs anywhere! Btw..My leaves are nice & green its just look this color under the light


High vapour pressure while growing fast!?


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 19, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> I am moving to OR. I am not selling the bike but my Dad is gonna keep the Title and bike till I pay him back so I can keep the bike and pay the fines. I am so excited and will be in Oregon in spring so I can hit the ground and get shit going. We on a limited time till they stop Medical and gonna get it while I can. I cant wait to meet so many of you all and will travel so i can. Thank you all for the good vibes ect.


Congrats dude! That's awesome!


----------



## 420roofer (Nov 20, 2016)

Just gonna throw this out there. My wife gave me a set of mini binds that a friends dog had messed up. I asked why i would want that. She had the idea of cutting them into 6-8 inch pieces for plant markers. They work pretty well so far. Its more durable than cutting pieces of solo cup.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 20, 2016)

I use duct tape and a sharpie. Sharpie writing can be erased with alcohol.

peace:
cof


----------



## Javadog (Nov 20, 2016)

An awesme use of an old mini-blind. Thanks!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 20, 2016)

I like the mini blind idea. I wish I had done that when I bought new ones a few months ago.

I have done the tape and alcohol many times


----------



## Mohican (Nov 20, 2016)

I have an old refrigerator out in the garden as my gardening cabinet.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 20, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I have an old refrigerator out in the garden as my gardening cabinet.


So inside you keep nutrients and tools?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 20, 2016)

Yup!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 20, 2016)

Fuck I am tried! Been at it all day but I am almost finished with the flower room. I will flip them tonight but I will not hang the 5 new 315 lec till next week


----------



## Friction1957 (Nov 20, 2016)

Looks awesome. Let me know if you need a hand and I can run down there.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 21, 2016)

Oregon Elite Seeds dropped new Docs Dank Seeds stock last night. Including more Triple Purple Rhino the last of the Ellcry and Purple Bayou


----------



## Javadog (Nov 21, 2016)

I got the Romulan cross. 

Thanks Bro.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 21, 2016)

Well another busy day today. Had a couple different visiters and went with @OregonEliteSeeds and got the motor home for happy place festival. Got my tickets for Emerald Cup this morning but didn't get to transplant like I needed to.


----------



## Durzil (Nov 21, 2016)

Was good seeing you and nice on the drop and good meeting happy dabber. Room looks awesome with the new table layout. Can't wait for the CMH to shine.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 21, 2016)

Picked up a Enail Friday and I love it!


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Nov 21, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well another busy day today. Had a couple different visiters and went with @OregonEliteSeeds and got the motor home for happy place festival. Got my tickets for Emerald Cup this morning but didn't get to transplant like I needed to.


Sorry homie but now we are ready to roll


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Nov 21, 2016)

Durzil said:


> Was good seeing you and nice on the drop and good meeting happy dabber. Room looks awesome with the new table layout. Can't wait for the CMH to shine.


Nice meeting you also


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 21, 2016)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> Sorry homie but now we are ready to roll


Shit I could have but I burned out on the grow yesterday getting ready to flower i need a day off. That burger kicked ass


----------



## Javadog (Nov 22, 2016)

Oh, Egg Burger....nice.


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Nov 22, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Oh, Egg Burger....nice.


Mine had peanut butter on it


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 22, 2016)

Cherry Pie x Dr. Who


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 22, 2016)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> Mine had peanut butter on it


I stand behind what I said. Fuck a peanut butter and pickle burger


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 22, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Cherry Pie x Dr. WhoView attachment 3837001 View attachment 3837002


Got a cool leaf shape to it. Looks like it might be a nice hybrid of the two.


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Nov 22, 2016)

You're just jealous that shit was fire


----------



## Durzil (Nov 22, 2016)

I like peanut butter as much as the next guy but texturally that doesn't sound right lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I stand behind what I said. Fuck a peanut butter and pickle burger


Sounds like something a prego woman would eat lmao, no offense buddy


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sounds like something a prego woman would eat lmao, no offense buddy


glad u said that , because i was gonna


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sounds like something a prego woman would eat lmao, no offense buddy


That's what I told him too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 22, 2016)

franks gift and alien og flower rosin Triple Doja Dog


----------



## lio lacidem (Nov 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sounds like something a prego woman would eat lmao, no offense buddy


I thought that til I tried a burger with peanut butter and bacon. Darn tasty


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sounds like something a prego woman would eat lmao, no offense buddy


Lol nah, just sounds like something a stoner would eat


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 22, 2016)

Where did you go eat? Was it a green van and were you served by a great dane with a speech impediment and a hippie?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 22, 2016)

My Father loved PB and Mayo sandwiches!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 22, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Where did you go eat? Was it a green van and were you served by a great dane with a speech impediment and a hippie?



the thought of Scooby with a speech impediment had me lol


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 22, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Where did you go eat? Was it a green van and were you served by a great dane with a speech impediment and a hippie?


Hahaha it was called Killer Burger


----------



## green217 (Nov 22, 2016)

Mohican said:


> My Father loved PB and Mayo sandwiches!


I eat those with bananas. Good stuff


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 22, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Awesome! Sounds great





DonTesla said:


> Congrats dude! That's awesome!


I know there are allot of great people on the west coast and never lived on the west coast yet. I am super excited to have the opportunity to travel and meet. BBQ I will be to all I can make. I remember when starting indoor growing and watching Mohican do his thing and looking at him build his back yard and dreaming. Its been 3 years almost and will be in Jan for indoor for me. Outdoor I have done allot more but was always hide them plants kinda grows so now I get to put them out in open and man



OregonEliteSeeds said:


> Mine had peanut butter on it


You couldnt have found a better man to do business with. Doc is 1 of a kind for sure. I cant wait to meet you all when I get out there this coming spring.

Now I am hungry thanks allot for the burger pics and I think I am gonna make both and see if I like PB on a burger as I love PB allot.

Franks gift tester is done. Looks great and has a fruity smell from stem rub. I love my finishing light as it just gets them so dam right. Will be about an OZ when dry just a tiny plant in a little 1.5 gal pot so I could see if I liked this strain as i heard it smelled like grass. Well this doesn't smell like grass and looks dam good so lets see what a dry/cure can show me. for first grow I chop them earlier than I normally would but she would have went 10 days more max but Room in flower was needed and she told me chop me now so who am I to argue with her.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2016)

Fruity sounds nice


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## DCobeen (Nov 23, 2016)

dam doc that looks great. is that rosin or BHO?


----------



## Javadog (Nov 23, 2016)

I think that he said flower rosin on another thread.....


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 23, 2016)

that was 80% happy so the next ones should be even better and bigger.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 23, 2016)

Not like I needed any more seeds but gotta support the Doc and all his great work. Took some waiting and a few tries but got that TPR I was after, added some TPL and got some "Bubble Party" freebies thrown in, hello 2017 seed popping fest, want me some of that purple resin 

 

Cheers Doc


----------



## Javadog (Nov 23, 2016)

Nice Gro!

I got the TPR too....I got TPP (Pie) too when I failed to get the Romulan cross (elcrys)
and then I got the Rom cross anyway. LOL

I am home+down with a fully puffed up lower right cheek, as my crown had to become
a root canal, and, as usual, I waited until shit was growing before I accepted dropping the dough.

This reminds me that I need to get a letter for Toby together. (got the cash already so it should be easy)

JD


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 23, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Not like I needed any more seeds but gotta support the Doc and all his great work. Took some waiting and a few tries but got that TPR I was after, added some TPL and got some "Bubble Party" freebies thrown in, hello 2017 seed popping fest, want me some of that purple resin
> 
> View attachment 3837704
> 
> Cheers Doc


Should be able to hook ya up next go around from Canada


----------



## GroErr (Nov 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Should be able to hook ya up next go around from Canada


Cheers I've seen that on a couple of threads, hope that pans out, good luck guys!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Not like I needed any more seeds but gotta support the Doc and all his great work. Took some waiting and a few tries but got that TPR I was after, added some TPL and got some "Bubble Party" freebies thrown in, hello 2017 seed popping fest, want me some of that purple resin
> 
> View attachment 3837704
> 
> Cheers Doc


Tp Larry will be some nice producers. Mom had killer structure


----------



## GroErr (Nov 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Tp Larry will be some nice producers. Mom had killer structure


That would be a bonus, sounds like some dank flower Doc


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2016)

Sfv og Bx3 flower rosin 
monkeyballs sugar from Emerald Valley Extracts


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2016)

@DonTesla @Vnsmkr I did not have a good pic like you want so I am going to shot it tomorrow and write my descriptions


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Nov 23, 2016)

Hey guys anyone who has good Docs Dank pics, vegging and/or flowering and you don't mind me reposting on Instagram drop me a message with pics, [email protected].

PS, I get a shitload of great pics from Doc on here, but never hurts to have more


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2016)

Had a few great talks on the phone to today and still got my plants transplanted. just put down tea and will be headed out for the hommie Durzil's for Thanksgiving.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 23, 2016)

Docs tpr. It's a female. She is a beefcake. Fat ass stem, thick ass fans. I got a few more babies in veg but this one stinks and has awesome structure so far. Only time will tell.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Had a few great talks on the phone to today and still got my plants transplanted. just put down tea and will be headed out for the hommie Durzil's for Thanksgiving.
> 
> View attachment 3838006


Happy Thanksgiving ya'll


----------



## 420roofer (Nov 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Had a few great talks on the phone to today and still got my plants transplanted. just put down tea and will be headed out for the hommie Durzil's for Thanksgiving.
> 
> View attachment 3838006


Is always good having a talk with ya. Don't eat to much tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Docs tpr. It's a female. She is a beefcake. Fat ass stem, thick ass fans. I got a few more babies in veg but this one stinks and has awesome structure so far. Only time will tell.


Looks great! You are keeping her nice and happy and I am glad she stinks.


----------



## fumble (Nov 23, 2016)

Mohican said:


> My Father loved PB and Mayo sandwiches!


lol...so did my mother!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2016)

My grandfather used to make the best peanut butter and banana sandwiches, oh yeah and the pimento cheese sandwiches lots of black pepper, fkn love that


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 24, 2016)

My Memaw did the penut butter and banana and also tomato and mayo


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 24, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> My Memaw did the penut butter and banana and also tomato and mayo


Mine too, I make them for my kids now


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 24, 2016)

you can use the Rum Bayou pics Doc has them. They were 4 weeks in flower at that time. That is the high times one I grew. That is if you are getting his Rum bayou.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy thanksgiving all and eat till you pass out.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> you can use the Rum Bayou pics Doc has them. They were 4 weeks in flower at that time. That is the high times one I grew. That is if you are getting his Rum bayou.


Thanks DC, I have some of them, they are still to be posted as I have plenty of picture stock. Doesnt matter what we are getting or what we have as the point is to get Docs name out there,


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## green217 (Nov 24, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving
> View attachment 3838706


nice spread u got there doc. Nothing like good home cooked food. You make any "special treats" for the feast?


----------



## Javadog (Nov 24, 2016)

Check out that hound....his nose is screaming. 

(and not pointed at the fruits or vegatables :0)


----------



## green217 (Nov 24, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Check out that hound....his nose is screaming.
> 
> (and not pointed at the fruits or vegatables :0)


didn't even see it, was to busy checking out the food, but he does look like he wants a helping


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Check out that hound....his nose is screaming.
> 
> (and not pointed at the fruits or vegatables :0)


LMAO, the bird gimme the fucking bird now!!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 24, 2016)

I am certain that, in the end, he did quite well. Good on you boy!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks guys that is Misha and she stayed at my house last weekend. She is a sweety and we are down here at Durzils enjoying the day


----------



## green217 (Nov 24, 2016)

nice to be able to hang with like minded growers. Maybe one day things will change in my neck of the woods. But i'm not holding my breath. Would love to move to a legal state. But family needs me here, for now. But maybe one day....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks guys that is Misha and she stayed at my house last weekend. She is a sweety and we are down here at Durzils enjoying the day


Misha knows whats up


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 25, 2016)

I made way to much food. 19 lb bird took 2 bags of stuffing which I add apple and other stuff too. 1 gal of gravy so I know I will have turkey for days if not a week. Oh now today to get motivated and spend another 6 hrs in the rooms and get it done.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 25, 2016)

I broke out the 73 bubble of REBAR and smoked out my neice. After the first hit she was like "uncle Mo, my tolerance is pretty high." I gave her a big chunk and she felt that!


----------



## 806KING (Nov 25, 2016)

Hell yeah had to snag a pack of tha doc's 
Triple purple rhino


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving
> View attachment 3838706


Looks great with lots of variety, and the dog is ready for his dinner it seems!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I broke out the 73 bubble of REBAR and smoked out my neice. After the first hit she was like "uncle Mo, my tolerance is pretty high." I gave her a big chunk and she felt that!


Damn a Gallon of gravy, we always run out, but you prolly had enough


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 25, 2016)

We are doing a sale for the weekend. $50 a pack and will have some new freebies Bubble Party V2 and Friction. With OES having CC issues this should help get beans to people. We can invoice Paypal just DM, PM, or Email and I will send the inventory. Ends Sunday at 9 pst


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 26, 2016)

Okay the Franks Gift has a mellow pineapple taste with a mellow head high. Top lip is part numb so for me its a keeper as I will make oil with it and light weights can smoke it as it doesn't have the kick of some strains but for meds tiss great and you can get shit done while on it. I will find out how it plays with a hard hitting strain in a bit after I finish chores.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 26, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> Okay the Franks Gift has a mellow pineapple taste with a mellow head high. Top lip is part numb so for me its a keeper as I will make oil with it and light weights can smoke it as it doesn't have the kick of some strains but for meds tiss great and you can get shit done while on it. I will find out how it plays with a hard hitting strain in a bit after I finish chores.


Nice to hear, I gotta pop one or 2


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 26, 2016)

Friction's mom Granddanky 
Super Crazy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 26, 2016)

fuck my computer


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3839866
> 
> View attachment 3839871


super crazy male is What cross ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> super crazy male is What cross ?


One of Big Worms I think


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> fuck my computer
> View attachment 3839866
> 
> View attachment 3839871


LMAO, fuck my computer too, POS!


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 26, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Looks great with lots of variety, and the dog is ready for his dinner it seems!


Oh I got more high and it lasted 4 hrs so for a 50/50 strain it is great in my book. Surprised me it did. still a daytime smoke but first 30 min is a floating head so smoke it then go to work so a bit of time has passed lol.



Dr.D81 said:


> Friction's mom GranddankyView attachment 3839814
> Super Crazy View attachment 3839815


Dam bro that looks amazing.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 26, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> super crazy male is What cross ?


It is from @bigworm6969 and it is Crazy Train x Superstitious


----------



## bmgnoot (Nov 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> someone asked about my camera and I am using a d7000 with a 105mm nikkor macro and this is what I went to school for about ten years ago


kind of making a last minute decision to buy a nice camera on a cyber monday deal if i can this year.. i guess it depends whats available, and where... i've honestly never participated in black friday or cyber monday...not much of a retailer myself! except for recent seed purchases.....

searched this thread first based on doc's high quality pics, so i'd go for his model if i can find a deal but anyone know of or have any recommendations? even "in the know" for upcoming deals?!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> kind of making a last minute decision to buy a nice camera on a cyber monday deal if i can this year.. i guess it depends whats available, and where... i've honestly never participated in black friday or cyber monday...not much of a retailer myself! except for recent seed purchases.....
> 
> searched this thread first based on doc's high quality pics, so i'd go for his model if i can find a deal but anyone know of or have any recommendations? even "in the know" for upcoming deals?!


Make sure to get a nice tripod


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 27, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> kind of making a last minute decision to buy a nice camera on a cyber monday deal if i can this year.. i guess it depends whats available, and where... i've honestly never participated in black friday or cyber monday...not much of a retailer myself! except for recent seed purchases.....
> 
> searched this thread first based on doc's high quality pics, so i'd go for his model if i can find a deal but anyone know of or have any recommendations? even "in the know" for upcoming deals?!


Cannon and nikon seem to be the most popular. I've done some research into it but I still am a camera newbie. If I see someone with really nice photos I ask what they are shooting with. Seems like there is a shit ton of lenses and misc. gadgets to learn about tho. Docs photos are bad ass with super nice clarity on close ups which is what I want. You could almost see the bee smiling on his ig photos lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Cannon and nikon seem to be the most popular. I've done some research into it but I still am a camera newbie. If I see someone with really nice photos I ask what they are shooting with. Seems like there is a shit ton of lenses and misc. gadgets to learn about tho. Docs photos are bad ass with super nice clarity on close ups which is what I want. You could almost see the bee smiling on his ig photos lol.


Nikon D750 or Canon EOS Mark III is what I had my eye on before. I was getting serious a few years ago then drifted off the camera path


----------



## Javadog (Nov 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> It is from @bigworm6969 and it is Crazy Train x Superstitious


Right, TGA X Bohdi 

Qrazy Train is a great grow itself as well.....one of my old favorites.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 27, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> kind of making a last minute decision to buy a nice camera on a cyber monday deal if i can this year.. i guess it depends whats available, and where... i've honestly never participated in black friday or cyber monday...not much of a retailer myself! except for recent seed purchases.....
> 
> searched this thread first based on doc's high quality pics, so i'd go for his model if i can find a deal but anyone know of or have any recommendations? even "in the know" for upcoming deals?!


Well I am a Nikon guy same as my dad. That said get a Canon and it comes down to lenses. Canon has the best glass and has for years. The Canon L lenses are second to none as well as offering the MPE- 65 a 1 - 5x macro lens. I have to know what the fuck I am doing to get my super macro but that lens gives you the auto focus, metering, and vibration reduction. My rversed 24mm I have none of the above. I am stuck till I am balling and can justify rebuying the 10k in equipment.



bassman999 said:


> Make sure to get a nice tripod


Can wait to have mine back. It is in GA and we got our tickets for Christmas this past week.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well I am a Nikon guy same as my dad. That said get a Canon and it comes down to lenses. Canon has the best glass and has for years. The Canon L lenses are second to none as well as offering the MPE- 65 a 1 - 5x macro lens. I have to know what the fuck I am doing to get my super macro but that lens gives you the auto focus, metering, and vibration reduction. My rversed 24mm I have none of the above. I am stuck till I am balling and can justify rebuying the 10k in equipment.
> 
> 
> Can wait to have mine back. It is in GA and we got our tickets for Christmas this past week.


Lenses with Cannon but get pricey, and comparability with old lenses for Nikon, even back to the 35mm era, so long as you know how to use manual mode


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Lenses with Cannon but get pricey, and comparability with old lenses for Nikon, even back to the 35mm era, so long as you know how to use manual mode


Yeah the mpe-65 lense is like a g alone without the camera. Its worth every penny but damn thats pricey for me as of now lol. I like the nikon packages. You can get a nice nikon for like 700 or 900 and it comes with a couple lenses, tripod , bag, and gadgets to fuck around with. Not a bad starter spot I think. I see alot of really nice nikon photos.


----------



## Omarfolks (Nov 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> fuck my computer
> View attachment 3839866
> 
> View attachment 3839871


Woah some of the craziest looking males ive seen!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah the mpe-65 lense is like a g alone without the camera. Its worth every penny but damn thats pricey for me as of now lol. I like the nikon packages. You can get a nice nikon for like 700 or 900 and it comes with a couple lenses, tripod , bag, and gadgets to fuck around with. Not a bad starter spot I think. I see alot of really nice nikon photos.


Even the Nikon pkg is outta my budget, but I pieced mine together one piece at a time, and still working on it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah the mpe-65 lense is like a g alone without the camera. Its worth every penny but damn thats pricey for me as of now lol. I like the nikon packages. You can get a nice nikon for like 700 or 900 and it comes with a couple lenses, tripod , bag, and gadgets to fuck around with. Not a bad starter spot I think. I see alot of really nice nikon photos.


none of the pro lenses are cheep. I am going to get a nikkor 200mm macro but it is going to run like $2100. Getting in at entry level is the norm but remember to think about the future. As you add a part here or a part there it gets harder to change if you ever want to.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> none of the pro lenses are cheep. I am going to get a nikkor 200mm macro but it is going to run like $2100. Getting in at entry level is the norm but remember to think about the future. As you add a part here or a part there it gets harder to change if you ever want to.


That's a very good point. My friend breeds dogs and said the same thing. He told me to think about the future when it comes to your camera purchase. It's pricey but if you take care of it you will have it for a long ass time.


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> It is from @bigworm6969 and it is Crazy Train x Superstitious


I thought it might be QxQ 
I've got 3 of his Querkle X Quazy going them some smelly things not fuel but not skunk either of all I've got going even yer DPR the QxQ r the smell , 2nd goes to my cross of DP & Alien Tarantula but that's a berry/funk not a odd odor


----------



## Friction1957 (Nov 27, 2016)

Wait, you have a strain called "Friction"? I gotsta get me some of that!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> Wait, you have a strain called "Friction"? I gotsta get me some of that!


Its your namesake!


----------



## Friction1957 (Nov 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Its your namesake!


I knew there would be consequences for fucking around with these plants with no protection!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> I knew there would be consequences for fucking around with these plants with no protection!


lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 27, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> Wait, you have a strain called "Friction"? I gotsta get me some of that!


haha hell it was named for you it is Granddanky ( Og13 x GDP ) open pollenated 
skeet skeet


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 27, 2016)

Male Frost


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Male Frost
> View attachment 3840644
> 
> View attachment 3840646
> ...


Frosty the Snowman


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 27, 2016)

Picked up my oil Friday and now time to flip that shit before I smoke it all


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Picked up my oil Friday and now time to flip that shit before I smoke it all
> View attachment 3840664 View attachment 3840666


What sort of return are you getting per?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 27, 2016)

@DCobeen


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> What sort of return are you getting per?


7 lb of trim 15 oz return


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 27, 2016)

Not bad at all. Very decent return for quality kill.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> 7 lb of trim 15 oz return


Very respectable. Looks badass. I wish I were closer!


----------



## Friction1957 (Nov 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> haha hell it was named for you it is Granddanky ( Og13 x GDP ) open pollenated
> skeet skeet
> View attachment 3840643


I had no idea, that's kind of cool. Ms. Friction just beamed when I told her.


----------



## Friction1957 (Nov 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> 7 lb of trim 15 oz return


Are you making it or farming it out?

EDIT: Never mind, just saw that it "came in".


----------



## 806KING (Nov 28, 2016)

Oh yeah they came in thank you DC


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 28, 2016)

This is docs tpr. She damn close to flower. One more month and she goes. The smell is hard to describe I can't really think of anything it smells like, it's very unique. Leaf and stem rub is very sticky.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 28, 2016)

Can't wait for my Docs Dank


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 28, 2016)

I was looking at the cannon eos 70d and 80d online today. They both look like nice cameras.
These are 4 tpr babies. Room temp is 65+ at night. I have a bunch of other seedling and these are the only ones with Purple tops so it's not the temp turning them purple.


----------



## LandAndHeir (Nov 28, 2016)

What variety of yours would you recommend for someone who loves Chem/ diesel terps?


----------



## LandAndHeir (Nov 28, 2016)

Just asking cause I've been checking out you stuff on Oregon elite but they don't have any cross description or I'd probably figure it out myself
Wanna def support RIU breeders!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 28, 2016)

Triple Doja Dog has the Chem 91 if you can find it


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 28, 2016)

I ordered a pack this weekend


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 28, 2016)

That is a real good return on trim. Remind me to ask what they charge for doing it.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 28, 2016)

Some very nice happy plants


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 28, 2016)

LandAndHeir said:


> Just asking cause I've been checking out you stuff on Oregon elite but they don't have any cross description or I'd probably figure it out myself
> Wanna def support RIU breeders!


Go to docs website brother. It's docsdankseeds.com


----------



## LandAndHeir (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks man I appreciate it


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 28, 2016)

LandAndHeir said:


> Thanks man I appreciate it


Anytime broski. That's what we here for is to help the fellow growers! Check his cherry pie glue and rum bayou fems dropping the new year. Amazing stuff I'm gonna grab both if I can. I have all his gear besides radioactive and stuff he dropped before I discovered oes.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

LandAndHeir said:


> Just asking cause I've been checking out you stuff on Oregon elite but they don't have any cross description or I'd probably figure it out myself
> Wanna def support RIU breeders!


We are hoping to have our website up asap, jahearth.com . We are working on those descriptions, but have you tried
docsdankseeds.com ?


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> We are hoping to have our website up asap, jahearth.com . We are working on those descriptions, but have you tried
> docsdankseeds.com ?


I'm excited for jah to bless jah with killer beans.


----------



## LandAndHeir (Nov 28, 2016)

Yes I did check it out very very cool I'm gonna have to snag a 3pdx hell's og and make a bx with my purgatory and Angelica's ....love that hell's!!!


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 29, 2016)

Some very nice happy plants


jrock420 said:


> Anytime broski. That's what we here for is to help the fellow growers! Check his cherry pie glue and rum bayou fems dropping the new year. Amazing stuff I'm gonna grab both if I can. I have all his gear besides radioactive and stuff he dropped before I discovered oes.


I am gonna have to get some of those fems for sure.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 29, 2016)

Triple Purple Pie


super crazy


----------



## Mohican (Nov 29, 2016)

Reminds me of the Black Sour Bubble male!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 29, 2016)

B&H Video has great prices and so does Best Buy.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 29, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Reminds me of the Black Sour Bubble male!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep he was a looker


----------



## Friction1957 (Nov 29, 2016)

Beautiful brother.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 1, 2016)

nice trichomes on that one.


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Picked up my oil Friday and now time to flip that shit before I smoke it all
> View attachment 3840664 View attachment 3840666


Looks so good,LOL


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 2, 2016)

Had @Friction1957 stop by and we picked up some new light I got hung tonight. Got 3 x Nanolux 630 cmh and will be keeping 2 x 1k hps for 4090 watts total


----------



## Friction1957 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hey Doc, had a great day, thanks! Good to see those beauty's hanging. Gotta say your garden was looking amazing!


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 2, 2016)

He got a great deal on them lights. I cant wait till I see how they do. I can see changing to those after Doc gives his approval of them.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 2, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> He got a great deal on them lights. I cant wait till I see how they do. I can see changing to those after Doc gives his approval of them.


Couldn't agree more. I was already checking them out. Very nice lights, looks like they are well built too.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 2, 2016)

@Dr.D81 what height u usually throw tpr into flower. I was thinking I'll get her up 4 feet or so with 6 or 8 leads. I was also curious on how much stretch to expect? Thanks brother.


----------



## Omarfolks (Dec 2, 2016)

Has anyone grown California raisins or have pics?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 2, 2016)

Omarfolks said:


> Has anyone grown California raisins or have pics?


Only eaten them


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm not gonna be the guy who posted the heard it through the grapevine video, but I'm wondering who is?


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 2, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Tp Larry will be some nice producers. Mom had killer structure


dr.d81 when you get time send me a pm I need to talk to you about a few of your strains..thank you...ky


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 2, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> Oh yeah almost forgot. @Vnsmkr I am going threw seeds and gonna get a nice variety to Doc for you. I have true and tested strains that can handle winds/rain/flooding and still produce very good with little to no bud rot after a month of non stop rains and flooding the root zone. There was no pm just plant started eating itself when roots were flooded for almost a month straight. I think Vitazyme also helped that allot. In fact I will dig out the seeds now and make yours up now. I also have to send to another so perfect time. I will call Doc as he wanted me to add in some of his stuff and need to know which ones as I do have most of Doc's gear and all of his earlier stuff also.


you can mail all the ones you don't wount TO ME,LOL


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 2, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well I have been cloning and getting ready to flip the first tray tonight with
> Triple Purple Pie
> Triple Doja Dog
> Sunset Sherbet x GG4
> ...


All them beans sound great.DR.I HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT YEAR.


----------



## 420roofer (Dec 2, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I'm not gonna be the guy who posted the heard it through the grapevine video, but I'm wondering who is?


Im your huckleberry.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sDkA1pCQFOo&ved=0ahUKEwiszPeYoNfQAhXFApoKHciyCAQQyCkIHTAA&usg=AFQjCNEARLuYw6Io4Gl3X57nTUFwC1QJag


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 3, 2016)

Howdy folks we went to the Christmas Parade here in town today now I am finishing my screens. I am a good week in to flower and want to bet them before they finish stretching


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Javadog (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice Time. :0)


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 4, 2016)

Has anyone heard from old man lately?


cof


----------



## Javadog (Dec 4, 2016)

He was posting fairly consistently, here and at the 600, up to 11/14 but nothing since.

Hoping that he, and you all, are happy and rocking it today.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 5, 2016)

I hope old man is doing well also. I lazyed around yesterday mostly but I did get the one set of nets up. They looked a lot better this morning after having some time to recover from getting abbused


----------



## Friction1957 (Dec 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I hope old man is doing well also. I lazyed around yesterday mostly but I did get the one set of nets up. They looked a lot better this morning after having some time to recover from getting abbused View attachment 3846088


Interesting. so looks like you built two pvc frames, stretched some 4" netting, attached with zip ties and then suspended from the ceiling. Do this twice with about 6" between the two frames. Am I seeing that right?


----------



## Friction1957 (Dec 5, 2016)

@Dr.D81 hey just started snowing for the first time this year up here. You guys getting snowed on?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 5, 2016)

Real real slow Mail from the NW. Not only waiting for DOC but some Archive as well. 

All arrived safe and sound 

Very impressed DOC can't thank you enough 

@Dr.D81


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 5, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Real real slow Mail from the NW. Not only waiting for DOC but some Archive as well.
> 
> All arrived safe and sound
> 
> ...


you will love his beans.ky


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 5, 2016)

David Boggs said:


> you will love his beans.ky


What happened to your old handle. Glad to have you back ky


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 5, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> What happened to your old handle. Glad to have you back ky


I can tell you only in a pm...LOL


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 5, 2016)

you can pm me for I don't rember how..


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 5, 2016)

David Boggs said:


> I can tell you only in a pm...LOL


Stop being some damn friendly


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2016)

David Boggs said:


> you can pm me for I don't rember how..


click on name, start a conversation


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 5, 2016)

David Boggs said:


> I can tell you only in a pm...LOL


Howdy stranger


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 5, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> Interesting. so looks like you built two pvc frames, stretched some 4" netting, attached with zip ties and then suspended from the ceiling. Do this twice with about 6" between the two frames. Am I seeing that right?


Yes sir that is it


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Howdy stranger


when you got time send me a pm please..I hope you had a great year.I DID but it would have been much beater if the hellcopetrs would not have found so much this year..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2016)

David Boggs said:


> when you got time send me a pm please..I hope you had a great year.I DID but it would have been much beater if the hellcopetrs would not have found so much this year..


That sucks ky, I dont like that fukn helicopter news


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That sucks ky, I dont like that fukn helicopter news


they flew this year in ky, harder then ever in history.are NEW GOVENER IS FOR LEGAL POT and he is rep, and are dem, attorney general did not like him beating the other one that ran and he was a dem, most all pot growers campaigned hard for the rep, govener that won where he said he would sign in to law any pot law to make pot legal in ky that came to his office if he won,and he said after he won he would be good on his word for people in ky, needed pot for med,.I like are new govener...........ky


----------



## Friction1957 (Dec 5, 2016)

David Boggs said:


> they flew this year in ky, harder then ever in history.are NEW GOVENER IS FOR LEGAL POT and he is rep, and are dem, attorney general did not like him beating the other one that ran and he was a dem, most all pot growers campaigned hard for the rep, govener that won where he said he would sign in to law any pot law to make pot legal in ky that came to his office if he won,and he said after he won he would be good on his word for people in ky, needed pot for med,.I like are new govener...........ky


Wow, really sorry to hear that. I tend to bitch about the regulations here and kind of forget all the crazy shit so many others are going through. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Friction1957 (Dec 6, 2016)

Busy day yesterday Doc. 36 cuttings with 6 each from the BCK and Franks Gift. Finally got to drop some CTF and your Triple Purple Rhino. Really looking forward to growing that TPR.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 6, 2016)

@Friction1957 

Do you know anything about the friction freebies I got from Doc. I remember them being named after you, just forget the rest


----------



## Friction1957 (Dec 6, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> @Friction1957
> 
> Do you know anything about the friction freebies I got from Doc. I remember them being named after you, just forget the rest


Dude, I'm old, it's a good day when I can remember where I parked my car! I remember the mother was a real slut, she was potentially pollinated by multiple males and liked it! Think there was some Granddaddy something in the mother. Really need to have @Dr.D81 weigh in on it.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 6, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> Dude, I'm old, it's a good day when I can remember where I parked my car! I remember the mother was a real slut, she was potentially pollinated by multiple males and liked it! Think there was some Granddaddy something in the mother. Really need to have @Dr.D81 weigh in on it.


Shoot, I'm only moderately old and you remembered more than me  she sounds like a regular floozy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> Dude, I'm old, it's a good day when I can remember where I parked my car! I remember the mother was a real slut, she was potentially pollinated by multiple males and liked it! Think there was some Granddaddy something in the mother. Really need to have @Dr.D81 weigh in on it.


You made me laugh there Friction hahaha. Hope all is well buddy


----------



## Javadog (Dec 6, 2016)

I checked and my current Doc List is just:

Triple Purple Rhino
Triple Doja Dog = 91 chem x TPD
Triple Purple Pie = Cherry Pie x TPD
Dagda Mor = Hells Og x TPD
Ellcrys = 89 Romulan x TPD
TP Larry = Larry B x TPD
Purple Bayou = Rum Bayou x TPD
California Raisins = Grape Ape x TPD
Tea Cake = Mystery Cookies x TPD

I add them here as a reminder....but I need to add the new names.

JD


----------



## Friction1957 (Dec 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You made me laugh there Friction hahaha. Hope all is well buddy


Life good growther, thanks. How's the seed bank coming along? You guys up and running now?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> Life good growther, thanks. How's the seed bank coming along? You guys up and running now?


Slowly but surely, thanks for asking. The holding page for website should actually be active today, we were waiting on some approvals via Europe today since thats where we are hosting site from. Anyway should be online pronto and DT out to visit everyone (and stock up) as soon as he receives his passport back. We are up and running, just not fully functional yet.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 6, 2016)

Good work @Vnsmkr


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2016)

Friction is granddanky ( og13 x gdp ) open pollinated by triple purple doja, smoke jumper og, Dr who, Chernobyl, Plemon x sour cherry, red Purps x ctf

Bubble Party v2 is Berrybubble ( blueberry haze x bubble & squeak ) open pollinated by triple purple doja, smoke jumper og, Dr who, Chernobyl, Plemon x sour cherry, red Purps x ctf


----------



## Durzil (Dec 7, 2016)

Love how the trellis turned out. This run is going to kill it with the new design layout and lights and trellis. Plus it's been cold AF so no heat issues. I'm excited to see the outcome this round.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 7, 2016)

Question for all. How to use CBD oil to help with asthma for a child. Any have any known solutions with it?? thanks


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 7, 2016)

@Durzil what's the high like on TPR ??


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 7, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> Question for all. How to use CBD oil to help with asthma for a child. Any have any known solutions with it?? thanks


Eat it? But it on a banana and eat it?


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 7, 2016)

okay I will pass that on. Any other ways?


----------



## Friction1957 (Dec 7, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> okay I will pass that on. Any other ways?


put it in caps and just take the caps


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 7, 2016)

was the first real frost of the year

had my balls a bit icy


----------



## Friction1957 (Dec 7, 2016)

man you are getting really good with that new lens!


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 7, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> was the first real frost of the year
> View attachment 3848049
> had my balls a bit icy
> View attachment 3848048


dr.d81 that looks dam good, I can smell it from ky.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 7, 2016)

@DCobeen show Steve this is the type system I would be looking to setup with you to have him run at first. Then we can add the bigger pumps and shit as we go


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 8, 2016)

Triple Doja Dog 8


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 8, 2016)

to the top for a good breader.send me a pm when you get time dr.d81................ky


----------



## fumble (Dec 8, 2016)

those pics are amazing Doc!


----------



## Friction1957 (Dec 8, 2016)

Hope this storm is nicer to you than to me. As it was getting built I kept saying it only needed to last until Nov, and it did. 50+ mph winds finally won the war last night.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 8, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> Hope this storm is nicer to you than to me. As it was getting built I kept saying it only needed to last until Nov, and it did. 50+ mph winds finally won the war last night.
> 
> View attachment 3848899


Glade it made it till Dec for you. Was the ice load that got you I bet. I have been eye mine to give out.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 8, 2016)

fumble said:


> those pics are amazing Doc!


Thank you. The frosted leaf is making the IG rounds right now. My buddy Chewberto reposted it yesterday and Culture & Dope magazine both posted it today


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thank you. The frosted leaf is making the IG rounds right now. My buddy Chewberto reposted it yesterday and Culture & Dope magazine both posted it today


You deserve that brother, you got some serious skills with the camera!


----------



## Friction1957 (Dec 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Glade it made it till Dec for you. Was the ice load that got you I bet. I have been eye mine to give out.


no it was the wind that got it. Snow didn't happen until after it fell. However I now know exactly how to build one! Since I am going to need a second one next summer I'll just get another roll and do two of them. Thanks again for making that one possible!


----------



## fumble (Dec 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thank you. The frosted leaf is making the IG rounds right now. My buddy Chewberto reposted it yesterday and Culture & Dope magazine both posted it today


Right on! too cool...you deserve it Doc


----------



## Friction1957 (Dec 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thank you. The frosted leaf is making the IG rounds right now. My buddy Chewberto reposted it yesterday and Culture & Dope magazine both posted it today


Awesome news brother, you deserve it and then some


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You deserve that brother, you got some serious skills with the camera!


kinda goes hand in hand with his grow skills


cof


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 8, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> kinda goes hand in hand with his grow skills
> 
> 
> cof


Yep, there's no "kinda" about it though. A multi talented cannabis "soldier"


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 9, 2016)

Hello, I'm in the land of the living again, here's the CP x Dr. Who (left) and
the SS x Chernobyl ready for up potting.
Hope everyone is healthy I have a bit of catching up to do.
Second pic is just some 8 Ball x Aura OG.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Hello, I'm in the land of the living again, here's the CP x Dr. Who (left) and
> the SS x Chernobyl ready for up potting.
> Hope everyone is healthy I have a bit of catching up to do.
> Second pic is just some 8 Ball x Aura OG.


They all look very happy!


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 9, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> They all look very happy!


Never a problem with Doc's gear but thanks.
I changed to Canna Coir nutes, they seem to like it just fine.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 9, 2016)

Good to see you Shakin' The Bush there Oldman.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 9, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Good to see you Shakin' The Bush there Oldman.


Thank you Jd, been a rough autumn but it's getting better now.


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 10, 2016)

to the top


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Thank you Jd, been a rough autumn but it's getting better now.


Times are a changing, they are soon to be on the upswing my friend


----------



## Javadog (Dec 10, 2016)

Yeah...when I use that voice and go "It's Morning in America", I have to laugh....but 
it really is a hopeful moment. Go with that flow. :0)


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 10, 2016)

Looking forward to a meet up with @Dr.D81 & @OregonEliteSeeds @ The Emerald Cup this morning
Rolling up bombers as we speak 
i'll put up sum pix on IG when i get in the door
obsoul33 dropping new seed this morning looking for his orange gear


----------



## Javadog (Dec 10, 2016)

Popping one of these immediately. 

Enjoy the day folks.

JD


----------



## green217 (Dec 10, 2016)

nice pick up. 99 romulan right? I didn't stay up late enough to get any. think i heard to the drop happened after 3am easter time


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 10, 2016)

green217 said:


> nice pick up. 99 romulan right? I didn't stay up late enough to get any. think i heard to the drop happened after 3am easter time


'86 I think


----------



## green217 (Dec 10, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> '86 I think


yeah as soon as i wrote it i thought is was 89, need to check. it's on his website. I wanted some but they are hard to get. Did get TPR and Purple Creek Kush. And Berrybubble and Dr. Who x Grape ape for freebie. So i have plenty of Doc's gear to get through for now. Wish i could pop some now but I'm about 2-3 weeks into veg with 13 plants so gonna have to wait till next run.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm getting the Cherry Pie x Dr. Who and Super Skunk x Chernobyl up-potted
tomorrow then I'll drop a dozen East Coast Sour D's in to soak.
Aura OG x 8 Ball Kush are going to the flower room this week coming.
Gotta get busy again.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 10, 2016)

Yes, this is the Romulan Cross. 

I have always had an interest in this classic breed, but recently I got
to grow out Cali Connections Grape OG. I really liked the smoke and
went to SeedFinder to look it up. I saw that it leans on Romulan Grapefruit.

I leaped on the other cross involving that amazing cross, another 
Cali Connection breed Grape Kush. That will flower soon.

I look forward to seeing that Dr Who cross Oldman.

JD


----------



## Mohican (Dec 10, 2016)

Found the bag of GYB doc:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Found the bag of GYB doc:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Refresh memory again what GYB was Mo?


----------



## Javadog (Dec 10, 2016)

I got only Grow Your Brain....fits though. :0)


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2016)

Good Year Bud
Giving Your Best


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 10, 2016)

grab your balls


cof


----------



## Javadog (Dec 10, 2016)

Gosh, You're Brilliant!


----------



## 420roofer (Dec 10, 2016)

Good year blimp


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 10, 2016)

Green yarn bro


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Refresh memory again what GYB was Mo?


La Con x black sour bubble


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2016)

Well they got behind opening the cup and I was not ready for the scale even with the high times cup so I did not make the bbq

I did meet Crocket, Sub, Frenchy, loompa, Suneycheba, OD Diesel, JJ, Duke Diamond and more if you can believe it. Got lots of fire to play with and lots more breeders to see. The new bosses are here. It has been a blast!


----------



## Durzil (Dec 11, 2016)

Hell yeah doc!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 11, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> grab your balls
> 
> 
> cof


This


----------



## Javadog (Dec 11, 2016)

Great news Doc!


----------



## fumble (Dec 11, 2016)

That's awesome Doc.


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 11, 2016)

get ya some...ky


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 11, 2016)

Cool as can be Doc you've payed it forward time for some rewards. 

Got the Cherry Pie x Dr. Who up-potted today Super Skunk x Chernobyl tomorrow,
moved the Aura OG x 8 Ball Kush into the flower room.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Cool as can be Doc you've payed it forward time for some rewards.
> 
> Got the Cherry Pie x Dr. Who up-potted today Super Skunk x Chernobyl tomorrow,
> moved the Aura OG x 8 Ball Kush into the flower room.


He definitely has and he does deserve his rewards.


----------



## luck78113 (Dec 11, 2016)

@Dr.D81 i just received some bubble party seeds have all germinating, got no info on them, may i please get info in genetics flowering time etc, what to expect as in bud color etc.
any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 11, 2016)

From Doc:

Bubble Party v2 is Berrybubble ( blueberry haze x bubble & squeak ) open pollinated by triple purple doja, smoke jumper og, Dr who, Chernobyl, Plemon x sour cherry, red Purps x ctf

This sort of pack is often fun to pop at once, to compare phenos more directly.

I did this with a "Mother's Mix" from Cannaventure a long time ago and had fun with the results.

Hard to predict, but with many top shelf possibilities.

JD


----------



## luck78113 (Dec 11, 2016)

Javadog said:


> From Doc:
> 
> Bubble Party v2 is Berrybubble ( blueberry haze x bubble & squeak ) open pollinated by triple purple doja, smoke jumper og, Dr who, Chernobyl, Plemon x sour cherry, red Purps x ctf


thank you any info if its a 9 or 10 week flowering strain?


----------



## Javadog (Dec 11, 2016)

Well, to predict that you would have to look at the known characteristics of all
of the possible parents. This is hard to predict. 

This family of freebies is going to make a Gorilla Glue (or some such, with any luck)
for one of us, but it is hard to know who will get the Golden Ticket. 

Fun stuff. I am way into breed numbers right now, and have popped everything
else new from Doc, so I am holding off on my Party for now.

JD


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 11, 2016)

got to meet Doc & Toby from OES , Doc gifted me rumbayuo & bear creek kush cuts , slab of melt too ! 
I gave him some seed I'd made & some samples of romulan & Blackberry durban 
great guys but didn't spend much time , the Cup was maddening & we met up @ the hotel after


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> got to meet Doc & Toby from OES , Doc gifted me rumbayuo & bear creek kush cuts , slab of melt too !
> I gave him some seed I'd made & some samples of romulan & Blackberry durban
> great guys but didn't spend much time , the Cup was maddening & we met up @ the hotel after


Nice 
Blackberry Durban...sounds like fire


----------



## Friction1957 (Dec 11, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> got to meet Doc & Toby from OES , Doc gifted me rumbayuo & bear creek kush cuts , slab of melt too !
> I gave him some seed I'd made & some samples of romulan & Blackberry durban
> great guys but didn't spend much time , the Cup was maddening & we met up @ the hotel after


You are going to like the Rum Bayou and the BCK, great cuts.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> You are going to like the Rum Bayou and the BCK, great cuts.


First I am popping the Franks Gift and then decide what else to pop


----------



## Javadog (Dec 11, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> Doc gifted me rumbayuo & bear creek kush cuts


<Homer Drool Noise>

:0)


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 11, 2016)

Out of everything I've grown in the past 5 years Rum Bayou is by far the most
asked for med from my patients (me to) it's a good anytime smoke.


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 12, 2016)

The cut is alive & turgid ,went into cold shock but looks up & praying ATM the bck had a root shoot out in the rockwool cube since I got ,now in soil


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 13, 2016)

3 more tpr. I got a fourth somewhere around here. I got a female hitting flowing next month too. She has been a true pleasure to grow. No nute problems, she is always happy when others aren't so much, like after feeding/watering. They all are quite vigorous. The big girl has a kinda sour grape stem rub. It's pretty decent!

I'll get some better pictures up this afternoon. That was the end of a long ass day of planting clones and uppotting bigger girls. My phone was damn near dead without flash.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 13, 2016)

Better tpr photos.


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 13, 2016)

Search #triplepurplerhino on IG for pix from all over


----------



## Durzil (Dec 13, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> Search #triplepurplerhino on IG for pix from all over


Or #tpr


----------



## Mohican (Dec 13, 2016)

Good Year Blimp 

A famous LA Bubble 

@Dr.D81 - Is see you finally got some Triangle from the Bros!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 13, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Good Year Blimp
> 
> A famous LA Bubble
> 
> @Dr.D81 - Is see you finally got some Triangle from the Bros!


Yes sir it looks like I did find a triangle kush and they are throwing in an ogkb


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 13, 2016)

So the past weekend was nuts. It was go go go then sleep and do it again. I met Krome, Loompa, Dungens Valt, Crockett, JJ of Top Dawg, Both Brothers Grimm, Sunycheba, Mosta, Mel, Adam that bread the Frank's Gift I love so much, and many more but the best of all Bodhi! Not only did I meet them but I got real face time to meet them. When I gave Bodhi some oil and Triple Purple Rhino beans he looked down and his eyes got big. When he look up and said " Yea Docs Dank Seeds from ig" I about died he new who I was instantly. Everyone was fucking super cool but I really hit it of with Heavy_daze host of Pot Cast and Duke Diamond VA. He is going to send me something special he said so I am super stoked for them beans to get here. Overall it was one off the better weekends of my life to date, but I have high hopes to blow it away repeatedly next year and all that follow


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> So the past weekend was nuts. It was go go go then sleep and do it again. I met Krome, Loompa, Dungens Valt, Crockett, JJ of Top Dawg, Both Brothers Grimm, Sunycheba, Mosta, Mel, Adam that bread the Frank's Gift I love so much, and many more but the best of all Bodhi! Not only did I meet them but I got real face time to meet them. When I gave Bodhi some oil and Triple Purple Rhino beans he looked down and his eyes got big. When he look up and said " Yea Docs Dank Seeds from ig" I about died he new who I was instantly. Everyone was fucking super cool but I really hit it of with Heavy_daze host of Pot Cast and Duke Diamond VA. He is going to send me something special he said so I am super stoked for them beans to get here. Overall it was one off the better weekends of my life to date, but I have high hopes to blow it away repeatedly next year and all that follow


Damn dude sounds like a killer time you had!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> So the past weekend was nuts. It was go go go then sleep and do it again. I met Krome, Loompa, Dungens Valt, Crockett, JJ of Top Dawg, Both Brothers Grimm, Sunycheba, Mosta, Mel, Adam that bread the Frank's Gift I love so much, and many more but the best of all Bodhi! Not only did I meet them but I got real face time to meet them. When I gave Bodhi some oil and Triple Purple Rhino beans he looked down and his eyes got big. When he look up and said " Yea Docs Dank Seeds from ig" I about died he new who I was instantly. Everyone was fucking super cool but I really hit it of with Heavy_daze host of Pot Cast and Duke Diamond VA. He is going to send me something special he said so I am super stoked for them beans to get here. Overall it was one off the better weekends of my life to date, but I have high hopes to blow it away repeatedly next year and all that follow


You deserve it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> So the past weekend was nuts. It was go go go then sleep and do it again. I met Krome, Loompa, Dungens Valt, Crockett, JJ of Top Dawg, Both Brothers Grimm, Sunycheba, Mosta, Mel, Adam that bread the Frank's Gift I love so much, and many more but the best of all Bodhi! Not only did I meet them but I got real face time to meet them. When I gave Bodhi some oil and Triple Purple Rhino beans he looked down and his eyes got big. When he look up and said " Yea Docs Dank Seeds from ig" I about died he new who I was instantly. Everyone was fucking super cool but I really hit it of with Heavy_daze host of Pot Cast and Duke Diamond VA. He is going to send me something special he said so I am super stoked for them beans to get here. Overall it was one off the better weekends of my life to date, but I have high hopes to blow it away repeatedly next year and all that follow


I can read the positivity in your writing my brother...awesome!!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

But you are right every consecutive year after now is going to be even bigger. Look forward to attending next year!!


----------



## fumble (Dec 13, 2016)

too cool Doc! That is so awesome you got to meet them all. What a great feeling he knew who you were


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2016)

fumble said:


> too cool Doc! That is so awesome you got to meet them all. What a great feeling he knew who you were


Fumble who is your friend in your avatar?


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bravo Doc!!! glad you had a high old time.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Bravo Doc!!! glad you had a high old time.







Thank you everyone!


----------



## green217 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thank you everyone!


Yeah man u r living the dream!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Overall it was one off the better weekends of my life to date


Awww Shucks....that is so awesome.


----------



## fumble (Dec 14, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Fumble who is your friend in your avatar?


My avatar is a pic of our girl Lexi who just passed. best dog in the whole world...forever


----------



## Javadog (Dec 14, 2016)

Old Sweetie. Sorry Bro.


----------



## fumble (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks JD


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 14, 2016)

fumble said:


> My avatar is a pic of our girl Lexi who just passed. best dog in the whole world...forever


Sorry for your loss Fumble!


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 14, 2016)

You deserve it bro and cant wait till I am out there. lets hope I can get this shit together so I can get there on time. Hey where is that pic at you was gonna post of the nectar collector


----------



## fumble (Dec 14, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Sorry for your loss Fumble!


Thank you


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 14, 2016)

fumble said:


> My avatar is a pic of our girl Lexi who just passed. best dog in the whole world...forever


Very sorry to hear about that @fumble . Thats very tough losing a best friend like a dog, more tough to me than losing a human, but then again I hold dogs in higher regards that most humans.


----------



## fumble (Dec 14, 2016)

Thank you VN ...i love dogs because...well, people 

...most ppl anyway. you all are good


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 14, 2016)

fumble said:


> Thank you VN ...i love dogs because...well, people
> 
> ...most ppl anyway. you all are good


I understand fully and completely.....


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Very sorry to hear about that @fumble . Thats very tough losing a best friend like a dog, more tough to me than losing a human, but then again I hold dogs in higher regards that most humans.


I agree with that dude!
Not too many ppl I rust as much as my dog


----------



## Durzil (Dec 14, 2016)

That's awesome Bohdi knew of you beforehand. Wish I could of gone. We'll have to plan it out next year if they do it again.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 14, 2016)

@fumble sorry about your pooch buddy. All dogs go to heaven tho!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2016)

@DCobeen


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @DCobeen View attachment 3853511


That's tight, nice and worked. Mines a pos but it gets the job done. I like that non spill shit.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 14, 2016)

@fumble, So sorry about loosing Lexi. I'm still mourning my old pit I had him
16 years, his ashes will go with me when it's time.


----------



## fumble (Dec 14, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> @fumble sorry about your pooch buddy. All dogs go to heaven tho!


Thank you. I know she still with me



oldman60 said:


> @fumble, So sorry about loosing Lexi. I'm still mourning my old pit I had him
> 16 years, his ashes will go with me when it's time.


Thank you, and sorry for your loss as well . we buried her under the oaks here.


----------



## fumble (Dec 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @DCobeen View attachment 3853511


That is pretty Doc...your work?


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> @DCobeen View attachment 3853511


That is bad ass. Not in my budget till I get to OR and you know the rest.
Jointforcesglass has lil'rippers quartz stra travel kit for $34 and 20 shipping but if you order more shipping stays same. That is in my budget right now lol. That will change in January for sure.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 14, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> That is bad ass. Not in my budget till I get to OR and you know the rest.
> Jointforcesglass has lil'rippers quartz stra travel kit for $34 and 20 shipping but if you order more shipping stays same. That is in my budget right now lol. That will change in January for sure.


Feel ya DC, hell 54 aint even in my budget atm, mine would be zero. Its gonna get better soon though eh!!! Tides are turning


----------



## Friction1957 (Dec 14, 2016)

Great news on the weekend. You are climbing the ladder in all the right ways growther. I'm super stoked for you.

Been busy cloning and dropping seeds, BCK, GG #4 S1, Franks Gift. Just dropped some TPR and dropping some more TPR and Double Doja Dog tonight. I'm in Denver over the weekend and back on Sunday. Want to get together and plot the new room build outs when I get back.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 14, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> Great news on the weekend. You are climbing the ladder in all the right ways growther. I'm super stoked for you.
> 
> Been busy cloning and dropping seeds, BCK, GG #4 S1, Franks Gift. Just dropped some TPR and dropping some more TPR and Double Doja Dog tonight. I'm in Denver over the weekend and back on Sunday. Want to get together and plot the new room build outs when I get back.
> 
> View attachment 3853633


Whats in all those boxes,or they just for plant height?


----------



## Friction1957 (Dec 14, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Whats in all those boxes,or they just for plant height?


Temporary plant height. USPS prepaid boxes. Ms. Friction started and runs a charity that sends care packages from thousands of "moms" from around the country to GI's that are deployed. We've got lots and lots of them laying around.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 14, 2016)

Good on the Mrs!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 14, 2016)

Helping ppl!


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 15, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> Temporary plant height. USPS prepaid boxes. Ms. Friction started and runs a charity that sends care packages from thousands of "moms" from around the country to GI's that are deployed. We've got lots and lots of them laying around.



For Mrs. Friction!


----------



## Friction1957 (Dec 15, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> For Mrs. Friction!


I agree she's waaaaay nicer than I am!


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 15, 2016)

to the top for doc............ky


----------



## Durzil (Dec 16, 2016)

The Animal Cookies looks good and healthy but the BCK and WTC are looking grim after transplant unfortunately Doc. Any issues after the flood? It's been raining buckets here non stop. We lost power for a few hours last night.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2016)

Durzil said:


> The Animal Cookies looks good and healthy but the BCK and WTC are looking grim after transplant unfortunately Doc. Any issues after the flood? It's been raining buckets here non stop. We lost power for a few hours last night.


I just noticed your footer @Durzil , I like it! Oregon is the SA of marijuana . Sounds like some wet season issues I have over here, thankfully that shit has fucked off for the year


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 16, 2016)

Cold as all get out here, it got up to +4f today wind chill at -28f.
The Olympic training center was -26f with -63f wind chill.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 16, 2016)

I hope you have plenty of firewood


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi everyone I am not lost just getting everything ready for my garden sitter. Put my mom's in 10s today and will clone, net, and set up irrigation and drains for the flower room before I head out Sunday. My buddy should be able to water the veg once and mom's should be good the whole time. He will only have to turn on water and valves to take care of the flower room


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2016)

Cut close to three feet off some of the mom's


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 16, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Cold as all get out here, it got up to +4f today wind chill at -28f.
> The Olympic training center was -26f with -63f wind chill.


Thats damn cold! So used to heat not sure I could adapt to that easily


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 16, 2016)

We expect it "The Great Northeast" ain't so great come winter.
I have 3 tons of pellets and a full oil tank, bring it on!


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cut close to three feet off some of the mom's
> View attachment 3855170


Mom's look great Doc can't wait for more fems., maybe soon?


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cut close to three feet off some of the mom's
> View attachment 3855170


hey Doc,
when u cut back moms like that to save them for the next round do u amend them at all ?
do u score the roots back , when U up up pot moms ? 
I know that on starts that just up potting is called for , but I cut back the root ball to 1/2 it's size on the moms re-up 
& reamaend ,with azos & mycos placed on the newly cut roots .
just wondering how U do things , I learn by asking if that is OK


----------



## Javadog (Dec 17, 2016)

I got the impression that Doc was just dealing with height rather
than with plants that had out-grown their pots. (might impact the answer)
Looking forward to his response. :0)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 17, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Thats damn cold! So used to heat not sure I could adapt to that easily





oldman60 said:


> We expect it "The Great Northeast" ain't so great come winter.
> I have 3 tons of pellets and a full oil tank, bring it on!


I have done the cold and I picked where I live for a good reason. Last night got 20 and that is super cold here. Should be 5 days a year like that here.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 17, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> hey Doc,
> when u cut back moms like that to save them for the next round do u amend them at all ?
> do u score the roots back , when U up up pot moms ?
> I know that on starts that just up potting is called for , but I cut back the root ball to 1/2 it's size on the moms re-up
> ...


Yes you can cut them back, chop the root ball, and reply. I took 30 - 50 % off the root ball before I put them in the tens.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 17, 2016)

I dont remove any root ball but I tear them open so the roots can fill in new pot. Funny I just picked up my 10 gal pots from Iowa and gonna use them for moms also till I get ready to move then flower the moms.


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 17, 2016)

I've always in any plant not just weed, if u chop the top u take an equal away from the roots if this is done at any potting with newly amendmented soil


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 17, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> I've always in any plant not just weed, if u chop the top u take an equal away from the roots if this is done at any potting with newly amendmented soil


that's it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 17, 2016)

Triple Doja Dog 8 Triple Doja Dog1 Dragons Blood Urkel f2 7


----------



## Javadog (Dec 17, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> I've always in any plant not just weed, if u chop the top u take an equal away from the roots if this is done at any potting with newly amendmented soil


Good stuff! :0)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Triple Doja Dog 8View attachment 3856079 Triple Doja Dog1View attachment 3856080 Dragons Blood Urkel f2 7View attachment 3856081


gorgeous brother


----------



## fumble (Dec 17, 2016)

Got damn! Spring...where are you. Those are gorgeous Doc


----------



## Omarfolks (Dec 18, 2016)

Just ordered some triple purple pie, always excited when im getting some new beans!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Back in the ATL for the first time in several years!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Dec 18, 2016)

Seen pics of your travels on ig. Have fun happy holidays


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> So the past weekend was nuts. It was go go go then sleep and do it again. I met Krome, Loompa, Dungens Valt, Crockett, JJ of Top Dawg, Both Brothers Grimm, Sunycheba, Mosta, Mel, Adam that bread the Frank's Gift I love so much, and many more but the best of all Bodhi! Not only did I meet them but I got real face time to meet them. When I gave Bodhi some oil and Triple Purple Rhino beans he looked down and his eyes got big. When he look up and said " Yea Docs Dank Seeds from ig" I about died he new who I was instantly. Everyone was fucking super cool but I really hit it of with Heavy_daze host of Pot Cast and Duke Diamond VA. He is going to send me something special he said so I am super stoked for them beans to get here. Overall it was one off the better weekends of my life to date, but I have high hopes to blow it away repeatedly next year and all that follow


Congrats brother! What a time that must've been!


----------



## goodro wilson (Dec 18, 2016)

I almost ordered from the good doc a while back but never got around to it and now after reading some of this thread I decided I need new gear soon


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 19, 2016)

Have fun brother I hope Xmas is over the top for the Family Doc.


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 19, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Back in the ATL for the first time in several years!


Am trying my best to get there Doc , hate to miss meeting you with you being that close.


----------



## Durzil (Dec 19, 2016)

Puppy is doing good Doc. Cuts are as well. Hope your enjoying your family time.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 19, 2016)

We have been home here with my dad today and my sister's kids came over and have been playing. Mostly just a quiet day but I did sleep like crap last night after the flight.


----------



## 420roofer (Dec 19, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> We have been home here with my dad today and my sister's kids came over and have been playing. Mostly just a quiet day but I did sleep like crap last night after the flight.


Tsa let you bring any oil this time?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 19, 2016)

420roofer said:


> Tsa let you bring any oil this time?


Yea about a half oz again


----------



## fumble (Dec 19, 2016)

Sorry you slept like crap but glad you there safe


----------



## Friction1957 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hey Doc have a great holiday with your family. You deserve a break.


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 20, 2016)

Cherry PIe x Dr. Who 

Lower nuggs


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 20, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Cherry PIe x Dr. Who View attachment 3857719
> 
> Lower nuggsView attachment 3857720


Looks good and not that far in is it?


Been hitting the pen but I think I might go get a nectar collector if I can find one. All I drought was oil so got to go see some people about some flowers


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 20, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looks good and not that far in is it?
> 
> 
> Been hitting the pen but I think I might go get a nectar collector if I can find one. All I drought was oil so got to go see some people about some flowersView attachment 3857723


Bout 3 weeks or so , I'd have to check my notes to be sure .


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 20, 2016)

Looking good skunk. Nice colors


----------



## Mohican (Dec 20, 2016)

Where are you?


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 20, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Cherry PIe x Dr. Who View attachment 3857719
> 
> Lower nuggsView attachment 3857720


Lookin' good skunkwreck now I'll be impatient for mine to get to the flower room
they're growing great, just up potted last week.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 20, 2016)

@Dr.D81, I'll be posting some pix of the Aura x 8 Ball cross later.


----------



## 420roofer (Dec 20, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looks good and not that far in is it?
> 
> 
> Been hitting the pen but I think I might go get a nectar collector if I can find one. All I drought was oil so got to go see some people about some flowersView attachment 3857723


Welcome back to the black market lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 20, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Where are you?


Atlanta at enysea's right this minute


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 21, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Atlanta at enysea's right this minute


Hey Doc I rubbed the trichs off a sugar leaf from the CP x DW and smelled sweet black raspberry and gas  NOT what I expected at all  lmao


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 21, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looks good and not that far in is it?


They showed first pistils 14 days ago , the lights were flipped 24 days ago .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 21, 2016)

Picked up a health stone pipe last night in Atlanta so we would have something to smoke with @Enwhysea haha remembered how to spell that shit. Anyway his baby is super cute and he is doing good. Was nice meeting him finally.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 21, 2016)

Better late than never! 
Aura OG x 8 Ball Kush 6 weeks in.
Bottom is SS xCher (front) CP x Dr. W (back).


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 21, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Picked up a health stone pipe last night in Atlanta so we would have something to smoke with @Enwhysea haha remembered how to spell that shit. Anyway his baby is super cute and he is doing good. Was nice meeting him finally.
> View attachment 3858481


Those things are dope! I need to get a replacement stone.. Mine has seen better days.


----------



## Friction1957 (Dec 21, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Better late than never!
> Aura OG x 8 Ball Kush 6 weeks in.
> Bottom is SS xCher (front) CP x Dr. W (back).
> 
> View attachment 3858483 View attachment 3858484 View attachment 3858485 View attachment 3858486


Beautiful, that one looks like the perfect sticky gooey mess!


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 22, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Where are you?


Well sometimes I am here but other times I am there. Depends how much I smoke to where I am really. You left this wide open so I am having fun brother. I might be here but am I really here or is the illusion kicked in and I am really there


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm over in the dirt somewhere next to the city of tiny lights !


----------



## Javadog (Dec 22, 2016)

I just saw a new lantern on sale on TV....all shouting about how they 
use "COB LEDs". Heh heh, I guess that the 100th Monkey has found out.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2016)

I have a cob headlight (flashlight) very bright!
http://www.toolup.com/Coast-19336-HL8-Pro-focusing-headlamp?CAWELAID=120204890000192720&CAGPSPN=pla&CAAGID=36581739978&CATCI=pla-186299182331&catargetid=120204890000486888&cadevice=c&gclid=Cj0KEQiAkO7CBRDeqJ_ahuiPrtEBEiQAbYupJcC0HskR4gnxbLnawMpSAE0uV5zMrFLvUyXCRgLmcPwaAmXu8P8HAQ
A friend got it for me knowing I like cobs


----------



## Javadog (Dec 22, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2016)

Great tool esp since hands free.
3 brightness settings and focus able. Great for pictures without flash


----------



## Javadog (Dec 22, 2016)

Yeah and so bright I bet that the lower settings help take better photos.

Even my handheld tactical flashlight (prob a COB too) makes bad photos...washed out.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Yeah and so bright I bet that the lower settings help take better photos.
> 
> Even my handheld tactical flashlight (prob a COB too) makes bad photos...washed out.


Yeah you can also turn the head and it widens beam so no washout


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 23, 2016)

I will say us men love our toys okay so do the ladies but theirs are diff toys usually.


----------



## Friction1957 (Dec 23, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> I will say us men love our toys okay so do the ladies but theirs are diff toys usually.


There are sooooooooooo many ways to make a comment on that "girls loving their toys" statement of yours...........


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 23, 2016)

And ALL are correct!


----------



## Durzil (Dec 23, 2016)

The Animal cookies mom. What a difference a week can make. I'm excited for Doc's future crosses of this. She's loving my soil.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 24, 2016)

looking great. Oh I left it open to see what all would say cause I was blazed and having fun.


----------



## Friction1957 (Dec 24, 2016)

Just dropped 4 Hells Angel OG x Triple Purple Doja, 3 Blueberry Purple. Gonna lots of Doc's Dank going on in this grow


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 24, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> Just dropped 4 Hells Angel OG x Triple Purple Doja, 3 Blueberry Purple. Gonna lots of Doc's Dank going on in this grow


Sounds like a nice combo, what else you got in there?


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 24, 2016)

I would like to wish everyone a merry Christmas, hoping it's a high old time for everybody.


----------



## cassinfo (Dec 25, 2016)

What's up Doc. Do you know when you'll be dropping some new TPR seeds on OES? I was hoping to grab a couple of packs but it's out of stock . Take care brother and keep up the amazing work.


----------



## 420roofer (Dec 25, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> Just dropped 4 Hells Angel OG x Triple Purple Doja, 3 Blueberry Purple. Gonna lots of Doc's Dank going on in this grow


Those purple angels are beefy plants. Mine are about 9 inches tall and topped once and have stalks bigger than my thumb. All my other plants the same age have smaller stems. They also have massive giant fan leaves. They would be trees grown outdoors.


----------



## Friction1957 (Dec 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sounds like a nice combo, what else you got in there?


I've actually got a lot of Doc's stuff in the garden right now. Hell for that matter my grow wouldn't be what it is if it weren't for Doc's generous spirit. From Doc I'm running, TPR, BCK, Franks Gift, GG#4 s1, HAOG x TPD and Blueberry Purp, Here in a two or three weeks I'll be dropping more. I am also running some GTH x Rp + CTF from @DCobeen, just dropped some more CTF and some Holy Fuck x CTF from @RM3 I've also got a bunch of cuts from what I ran this summer. Going to be a lot of tjack's Grand Funk and I'm running some of Archives Rude Boi plus some assorted other stuff I've picked up along the way. This seed drop puts me at about 100 plants.



420roofer said:


> Those purple angels are beefy plants. Mine are about 9 inches tall and topped once and have stalks bigger than my thumb. All my other plants the same age have smaller stems. They also have massive giant fan leaves. They would be trees grown outdoors.


That's great to hear. They are headed for life in one of the hoop houses this coming spring, popping them early to get more flips next summer.


----------



## cassinfo (Dec 25, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> I've actually got a lot of Doc's stuff in the garden right now. Hell for that matter my grow wouldn't be what it is if it weren't for Doc's generous spirit. From Doc I'm running, TPR, BCK, Franks Gift, GG#4 s1, HAOG x TPD and Blueberry Purp, Here in a two or three weeks I'll be dropping more. I am also running some GTH x Rp + CTF from @DCobeen, just dropped some more CTF and some Holy Fuck x CTF from @RM3 I've also got a bunch of cuts from what I ran this summer. Going to be a lot of tjack's Grand Funk and I'm running some of Archives Rude Boi plus some assorted other stuff I've picked up along the way. This seed drop puts me at about 100 plants.
> 
> 
> 
> That's great to hear. They are headed for life in one of the hoop houses this coming spring, popping them early to get more flips next summer.


You can always pass along some of doc's seed this way if your max out of space lol .


----------



## Mohican (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 25, 2016)

looking great. Oh I left it open to see what all would say cause I was blazed and having fun.


420roofer said:


> Those purple angels are beefy plants. Mine are about 9 inches tall and topped once and have stalks bigger than my thumb. All my other plants the same age have smaller stems. They also have massive giant fan leaves. They would be trees grown outdoors.


Yep Doc as getting ready for me to get out there and run the Med Grow. We need trees that can hit over 12' first round and 20' second round. I got a few I am gonna drop on a side grow if I can find a piece of land close to the Med grow.


Friction1957 said:


> I've actually got a lot of Doc's stuff in the garden right now. Hell for that matter my grow wouldn't be what it is if it weren't for Doc's generous spirit. From Doc I'm running, TPR, BCK, Franks Gift, GG#4 s1, HAOG x TPD and Blueberry Purp, Here in a two or three weeks I'll be dropping more. I am also running some GTH x Rp + CTF from @DCobeen, just dropped some more CTF and some Holy Fuck x CTF from @RM3 I've also got a bunch of cuts from what I ran this summer. Going to be a lot of tjack's Grand Funk and I'm running some of Archives Rude Boi plus some assorted other stuff I've picked up along the way. This seed drop puts me at about 100 plants.
> 
> 
> 
> That's great to hear. They are headed for life in one of the hoop houses this coming spring, popping them early to get more flips next summer.


GTH x Rp + CTF is one of my fav's for potency. If you grow it good it will stand with anything out there for potency and a full head/body bake. The GTH is from a great grower who got them as testers and are Ghost Train Haze #1 from Rare Dankness and The red purp was a female from female seeds which got busy with @RM3 CTF and Malawi Gold. Malawi Gold hit her later than CTF did so CTF is mainly the father. I call that mix Ditzy as you act like a ditzy blonde after smoking it first couple times.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 25, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Merry Christmas!


Yes Merry Christmas all. Hope you have a great one Mohican.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks! You too!


----------



## Friction1957 (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas @DCobeen and @Mohican here's hoping that you and yours had a great one.


----------



## Friction1957 (Dec 25, 2016)

DCobeen said:


> looking great. Oh I left it open to see what all would say cause I was blazed and having fun.
> 
> Yep Doc as getting ready for me to get out there and run the Med Grow. We need trees that can hit over 12' first round and 20' second round. I got a few I am gonna drop on a side grow if I can find a piece of land close to the Med grow.
> 
> GTH x Rp + CTF is one of my fav's for potency. If you grow it good it will stand with anything out there for potency and a full head/body bake. The GTH is from a great grower who got them as testers and are Ghost Train Haze #1 from Rare Dankness and The red purp was a female from female seeds which got busy with @RM3 CTF and Malawi Gold. Malawi Gold hit her later than CTF did so CTF is mainly the father. I call that mix Ditzy as you act like a ditzy blonde after smoking it first couple times.


Yea I remember you calling it Ditzy awhile back. I'm really looking forward to growing it out. Here in a couple of weeks I'll drop your MaMu #5 x RP + CTF, looking forward to that as well.


----------



## 420roofer (Dec 26, 2016)

What's ctf stand for again?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2016)

cassinfo said:


> What's up Doc. Do you know when you'll be dropping some new TPR seeds on OES? I was hoping to grab a couple of packs but it's out of stock . Take care brother and keep up the amazing work.


I am going to be on @OregonEliteSeeds to do a restock when I get back. He can't sale what he don't have


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2016)

Hope you all had a great Christmas. I know we have had a great time with my family


----------



## Friction1957 (Dec 26, 2016)

420roofer said:


> What's ctf stand for again?


Colorado Thunder Fuck


----------



## infinite313 (Dec 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am going to be on @OregonEliteSeeds to do a restock when I get back. He can't sale what he don't have


What's the status of your Rum Bayou and gg4 x CP fems? Thanks Doc.


----------



## cassinfo (Dec 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am going to be on @OregonEliteSeeds to do a restock when I get back. He can't sale what he don't have


Thanks for letting us know. I will definitely be keeping an eye out for it. Take care.


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 26, 2016)

to the top for doc,good beans that grow like hell.ky


----------



## cassinfo (Dec 27, 2016)

FYI. Not sure how many packs are left but if anyone is interested..I Just place my order for Doc's TPR @ D.C Seed Exchange. Also requested FRICTION as the freebie so hopefully I'll be popp'in some danky stanky here in a couple of weeks!! Peace and take care folks.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 27, 2016)

Thank you for the heads-up.

JD


----------



## Friction1957 (Dec 27, 2016)

cassinfo said:


> FYI. Not sure how many packs are left but if anyone is interested..I Just place my order for Doc's TPR @ D.C Seed Exchange. Also requested FRICTION as the freebie so hopefully I'll be popp'in some danky stanky here in a couple of weeks!! Peace and take care folks.


Personally I'm really looking forward to seeing some Friction grown out! 

Doc, when you get back I'd like to get some of those Friction seeds from you, seems like I should probably be growing a few of them out lolz


----------



## cassinfo (Dec 27, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> Personally I'm really looking forward to seeing some Friction grown out!
> 
> Doc, when you get back I'd like to get some of those Friction seeds from you, seems like I should probably be growing a few of them out lolz


Friction, that how you do it brother. When you need something done right...Ya gotta do it yourself lol. I'm pretty excited to see what you can do with that strain since mines will be here in a few days. I will definitely keep you updated on the grow and will definitely be pulling up a chair if you decide to make a public grow journal. Best of luck brother and take care.


----------



## cassinfo (Dec 27, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> Hope this storm is nicer to you than to me. As it was getting built I kept saying it only needed to last until Nov, and it did. 50+ mph winds finally won the war last night.
> 
> View attachment 3848899


I attached a rope in one corner and zig zag all the way to the other corner on my hope house. Anchor both side and the wind ain't got shit on that bad boy. Based on experience. Good luck on the new hoop house.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 28, 2016)

Smoked a tester from the Aura OG x 8 Ball and I'm very pleasantly surprised
as a matter of fact it kicked my ass in a good kushy way!


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 28, 2016)

Looking for 8 ball kush!


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 28, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Looking for 8 ball kush!


Herbies carries Barneys 8 Ball that's where I found them.


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 29, 2016)

I haven't posted here in a minute but I've been lurking. I currently have 7 Doc testers in veg and will be giving them a haircut and start flowering in a week or two. The 7 consist of 4 Cherry Pie X Dr Who, 2 SoCal Master Kush X Dr Who and 1 Sour Tangie X (Plemon X Sour Cherry). I'll be updating periodically. Cheers Doc and thanks to you and @northeastmarco for last week's care package. It sure helped take the sting out of my situation!

The 7 testers under 2K watts of Gavita power plus a beautiful Sour Tangie cross male that has the coolest structure, look and nice smelling stem rub about him. I'm catching fucking mangos here no shit lol. The one on the front row, far left got a little more nitrogen than she cared for, Cherry Pie cross:


----------



## Mohican (Dec 29, 2016)

Nice jungle Smidge!

I use Alaska Fish ferts for N - they never burn - they do stink though


----------



## 420roofer (Dec 29, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Nice jungle Smidge!
> 
> I use Alaska Fish ferts for N - they never burn - they do stink though


My wife knocked over my big bottle of fish fert and broke the cap and spilled on the floor. It was disgusting. After i mopped it up and sprayed the floor with hose, it smelled like a pond for a while in there.


----------



## northeastmarco (Dec 29, 2016)

420roofer said:


> My wife knocked over my big bottle of fish fert and broke the cap and spilled on the floor. It was disgusting. After i mopped it up and sprayed the floor with hose, it smelled like a pond for a while in there.


The plants do love it though


Smidge34 said:


> I haven't posted here in a minute but I've been lurking. I currently have 7 Doc testers in veg and will be giving them a haircut and start flowering in a week or two. The 7 consist of 4 Cherry Pie X Dr Who, 2 SoCal Master Kush X Dr Who and 1 Sour Tangie X (Plemon X Sour Cherry). I'll be updating periodically. Cheers Doc and thanks to you and @northeastmarco for last week's care package. It sure helped take the sting out of my situation!
> 
> The 7 testers under 2K watts of Gavita power plus a beautiful Sour Tangie cross male that has the coolest structure, look and nice smelling stem rub about him. I'm catching fucking mangos here no shit lol. The one on the front row, far left got a little more nitrogen than she cared for, Cherry Pie cross:
> 
> View attachment 3863515 View attachment 3863516


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 29, 2016)

Feels good to be back. For those who don't know I got my entire grow robbed. Twenty-seven Rum Bayou X Island Afghani ready to flower, lights and $300+ in nutes. Devastated me and to think I know the cocksucker and his prick son is worse. Low life scum who are got damn lucky. Got damn lucky. Anyway, I was afraid they had figured me out on here and was gonna get a new RIU account but I fixed things around this motherfucker lol and I ain't running and hiding shit. Come on back pussies is all I will say. You will wind up in ICU eating through a straw and I don't even need to be at home....

Anyway, feels good to have my mojo back. I'm probably just paranoid anyway from all the good Oregon grown outdoor I been smoking here in KY lately lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 29, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I haven't posted here in a minute but I've been lurking. I currently have 7 Doc testers in veg and will be giving them a haircut and start flowering in a week or two. The 7 consist of 4 Cherry Pie X Dr Who, 2 SoCal Master Kush X Dr Who and 1 Sour Tangie X (Plemon X Sour Cherry). I'll be updating periodically. Cheers Doc and thanks to you and @northeastmarco for last week's care package. It sure helped take the sting out of my situation!
> 
> The 7 testers under 2K watts of Gavita power plus a beautiful Sour Tangie cross male that has the coolest structure, look and nice smelling stem rub about him. I'm catching fucking mangos here no shit lol. The one on the front row, far left got a little more nitrogen than she cared for, Cherry Pie cross:
> 
> View attachment 3863515 View attachment 3863516


Shits looking unreal bro. Glad to see you are humping along.


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks got a few issues though they are coming through. I have some taco leaves from heat stress from canopy being too close to those double ended 1Ks and the heat wave we had here without AC lol, a little nute burn, a tad bit of N toxicity and I had some mag def but Epsom salts about has that fixed. I also have 5 bushy Candytrains from Marco to flower along with Doc's.


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 29, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Feels good to be back. For those who don't know I got my entire grow robbed. Twenty-seven Rum Bayou X Island Afghani ready to flower, lights and $300+ in nutes. Devastated me and to think I know the cocksucker and his prick son is worse. Low life scum who are got damn lucky. Got damn lucky. Anyway, I was afraid they had figured me out on here and was gonna get a new RIU account but I fixed things around this motherfucker lol and I ain't running and hiding shit. Come on back pussies is all I will say. You will wind up in ICU eating through a straw and I don't even need to be at home....
> 
> Anyway, feels good to have my mojo back. I'm probably just paranoid anyway from all the good Oregon grown outdoor I been smoking here in KY lately lol.


rattle snakes dos wounders tied to plants..LOL


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 30, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Feels good to be back. For those who don't know I got my entire grow robbed. Twenty-seven Rum Bayou X Island Afghani ready to flower, lights and $300+ in nutes. Devastated me and to think I know the cocksucker and his prick son is worse. Low life scum who are got damn lucky. Got damn lucky. Anyway, I was afraid they had figured me out on here and was gonna get a new RIU account but I fixed things around this motherfucker lol and I ain't running and hiding shit. Come on back pussies is all I will say. You will wind up in ICU eating through a straw and I don't even need to be at home....
> 
> Anyway, feels good to have my mojo back. I'm probably just paranoid anyway from all the good Oregon grown outdoor I been smoking here in KY lately lol.


Fuck Smidge, sorry to hear hey, I hate getting ripped by so called mates, had a few stolen over the years too! Glad you got your mojo back bro and hope things get better from here!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 30, 2016)

Good Word ecm. To better days.


----------



## fumble (Dec 30, 2016)

Damn Smidge...that's hella effed up. Sorry you went through that. Glad you back and got your mojo


----------



## 420roofer (Dec 30, 2016)

Flipped my grow today. Hopefully out of the12 i get at least 6 girls.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 30, 2016)

Glad you're back @Smidge34, we need ALL the good men we can get.
I to lost a full harvest after I trimmed and got it in jars to one of my in-laws
(rotten bastard) but anyway welcome back.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 30, 2016)

@Smidge34 sorry to hear of the asshats that stole your grow and everything.
Glad you are back in effect again, we gotta look forward and keep growing!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 30, 2016)

Just dropped some TP Pie  will keep yall posted


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 30, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Feels good to be back. For those who don't know I got my entire grow robbed. Twenty-seven Rum Bayou X Island Afghani ready to flower, lights and $300+ in nutes. Devastated me and to think I know the cocksucker and his prick son is worse. Low life scum who are got damn lucky. Got damn lucky. Anyway, I was afraid they had figured me out on here and was gonna get a new RIU account but I fixed things around this motherfucker lol and I ain't running and hiding shit. Come on back pussies is all I will say. You will wind up in ICU eating through a straw and I don't even need to be at home....
> 
> Anyway, feels good to have my mojo back. I'm probably just paranoid anyway from all the good Oregon grown outdoor I been smoking here in KY lately lol.


need any help,just let me know.I hate people that steal.i could not reast till I went and robed them pricks..ky...........ps I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Friction1957 (Dec 30, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Just dropped some TP Pie  will keep yall posted
> 
> View attachment 3864488


Love the shot glasses.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 30, 2016)

Soju glasses


----------



## cassinfo (Dec 31, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Glad you're back @Smidge34, we need ALL the good men we can get.
> I to lost a full harvest after I trimmed and got it in jars to one of my in-laws
> (rotten bastard) but anyway welcome back.


Damn that sucks big time Oldman. You did all the hard work. Growing, trimming, curing and they reap the rewards without any hard work!! I would have givin then some knuckle sandwiches for Christmas!!


----------



## cassinfo (Dec 31, 2016)

These TPR must be something pretty special. It came with a nice round package. Seeds sitting on soft foam cusion and all...And then I saw the FRICTION. Poor seeds got those in a vial with no special treatment LOL!! Anyhow, time to rock and roll. Shout out to Paul from DC seeds, dude got back to me with any questions that I had and seeds came in 3 days whoa!! Last but not least, big up to Doc for his time and hard work in making these new genetics for us little guys to grow. Let the fun begin!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 31, 2016)

cassinfo said:


> These TPR must be something pretty special. It came with a nice round package. Seeds sitting on soft foam cusion and all...And then I saw the FRICTION. Poor seeds got those in a vial with no special treatment LOL!! Anyhow, time to rock and roll. Shout out to Paul from DC seeds, dude got back to me with any questions that I had and seeds came in 3 days whoa!! Last but not least, big up to Doc for his time and hard work in making these new genetics for us little guys to grow. Let the fun begin!!
> View attachment 3864821


those little tubes are used fairly universally these days, the beans don't move around much; the last ones I received even had a little styrofoam ball in the tube so there was no movement at all.

Nice snag! You should enjoy those


----------



## cassinfo (Dec 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> those little tubes are used fairly universally these days, the beans don't move around much; the last ones I received even had a little styrofoam ball in the tube so there was no movement at all.
> 
> Nice snag! You should enjoy those


Thanks brother. I agree with u about the tube being the norm these days. Hopefully Doc will be able to give a little insight on what to expect from the TPR & FRICTION strain. For instance will I be expecting a sativa vs Indica grow? Flowering time, etc. Any insight would be helpful. And, anyone else, please chime in on these two strains if you had any experience with them. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 31, 2016)

cassinfo said:


> Thanks brother. I agree with u about the tube being the norm these days. Hopefully Doc will be able to give a little insight on what to expect from the TPR & FRICTION strain. For instance will I be expecting a sativa vs Indica grow? Flowering time, etc. Any insight would be helpful. And, anyone else, please chime in on these two strains if you had any experience with them. Thanks in advance!


The info for docs crosses is up on his site here: http://www.docsdankseeds.com


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 31, 2016)

Triple purple pie first to pop tails 

Just dropped em in some plugs. 

12 hours in water for all 5


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 31, 2016)

Hope everyone has a prosperous and happy New Year!


----------



## Friction1957 (Dec 31, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Triple purple pie first to pop tails
> 
> Just dropped em in some plugs.
> 
> 12 hours in water for all 5


I'm looking forward to see how that Triple purple pie does. I suspect that it's a great cross.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 31, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> I'm looking forward to see how that Triple purple pie does. I suspect that it's a great cross.


You and me both


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy new year doc, and happy new year to all.ky............doc, has some great beans and every one should grow some of his stuff.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 1, 2017)

Here's a new plant for the new year:
 

This is the first of the Dr Who crosses that Doc laid on me. 

You may recall that I popped my pack immediately, only to find that they
might have benefited from a week or so to dry out a bit. Well, three beans
made it and this one is in the lead. The sexer clone is hanging from a tent
pole, but I up-potted this one to a basket anyway because I will grow it out
even if it is a male.

Happy New Year!

JD


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 1, 2017)

even the seeds of TPR look sexy gotta get some in my bean pile one day


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Year all.


----------



## 420roofer (Jan 1, 2017)

I only have one purple creek kush growing but it showed me some lady parts when i watered. I'm really hoping the purple bayou and purple pie are girls too.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 1, 2017)

Moved my Cherry Pie x Dr.Who into the flower room today, Super Skunk x Chernobyl
aren't far behind.


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 1, 2017)

Friction1957 said:


> I'm looking forward to see how that Triple purple pie does. I suspect that it's a great cross.


x-2


----------



## cassinfo (Jan 2, 2017)

Friction1957 said:


> I'm looking forward to see how that Triple purple pie does. I suspect that it's a great cross.


FRICTION, Will you be doing a journal with the Friction strain that Doc named after you? I would love to see how they grow before I pop the ones I have. Thanks


----------



## Friction1957 (Jan 2, 2017)

cassinfo said:


> FRICTION, Will you be doing a journal with the Friction strain that Doc named after you? I would love to see how they grow before I pop the ones I have. Thanks


I'm in the process of building out two new rooms, I'll do some sort of journal when the rooms are up and running. I'm doing something a bit unique for lighting so I want to do a journal for it. I still need to get some Friction seeds from Doc before I can run them, but yes I'm willing to do a journal on them over here. My journal stuff I normal do on a different site.


----------



## cassinfo (Jan 3, 2017)

Friction1957 said:


> I'm in the process of building out two new rooms, I'll do some sort of journal when the rooms are up and running. I'm doing something a bit unique for lighting so I want to do a journal for it. I still need to get some Friction seeds from Doc before I can run them, but yes I'm willing to do a journal on them over here. My journal stuff I normal do on a different site.


Good deal brother. Hopefully we will see some creative light usage and learn from it! Since those seeds are named after you, I'm sure it's going to be a good journal to learn from. I'm looking forward to it. Let's kick of 2017 with some stanky danky!


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 3, 2017)

The SS x Cher showed male blossoms @ 5 weeks under 18/6, makes
them easy to sort.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi everyone we are back and got the motor home back today. My mom is here, I have to get a lawyer, and have work to do but should be back on here to catch up on the thread in a couple days. I picked up clones of oaxnaca gold, mendo breath, Santa Cruz blue dream, mint chocolate chip, srs og, blueberry cookies, golden ticket, pre98 bubba. I also picked up packs of mint lemonade ( lemon G x sin mints) hazelnut cream ( Miami haze x cookies and cream) and all of dirt farmers gear.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 4, 2017)

Oooh, another run at Someguy's Pre-98 Bubba. (that one is practically famous people ;0)

Those all sound great. 

It was unfortunate to read such a message....whenever "Liars" are needed....
So, let us know if/when you can what shakes out. 

Really missed getting to visit again the other day. I am under it and must find my
new position this month. Or Bust.

Bro C


----------



## fumble (Jan 4, 2017)

Glad you're home safe Doc


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jan 4, 2017)

doc, i just wanted some info on your seeds,, are they true breeding or f1 hybrids? if i was to buy a strain that is a good yield finishes in 50 days or less and is reliably stable,, each seed is uniform. what would you recomend?? any true breeds?


----------



## Friction1957 (Jan 4, 2017)

Welcome home Doc!


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 4, 2017)

Glad your back Doc, now get to work! lol.
Enjoy yourself you've earned it.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 5, 2017)

O.E.S. has a bunch of Doc's gear now, can anyone fill me in on
the genetics of Doc's Dagda Mor.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 5, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> O.E.S. has a bunch of Doc's gear now, can anyone fill me in on
> the genetics of Doc's Dagda Mor.


He needs pics up and descriptions. but here are his strain info.
http://www.docsdankseeds.com/regular.html


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks D. as always the right guy with the right answers.


----------



## Friction1957 (Jan 5, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hi everyone we are back and got the motor home back today. My mom is here, I have to get a lawyer, and have work to do but should be back on here to catch up on the thread in a couple days. I picked up clones of oaxnaca gold, mendo breath, Santa Cruz blue dream, mint chocolate chip, srs og, blueberry cookies, golden ticket, pre98 bubba. I also picked up packs of mint lemonade ( lemon G x sin mints) hazelnut cream ( Miami haze x cookies and cream) and all of dirt farmers gear.


Love the sounds of some of those strains!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 6, 2017)

I got that Romulan Cross....as fast as I could...lol...but still really want to run some Rum Bayou...soon.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2017)

had a bit of a week. got a lawyer and got that covered, lost my phone, car got robbed, and my mom went home today to Atlanta. I have been locked out of here but now I am back and will catch up tonight.
Cherry Pie Glue #3


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 6, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> had a bit of a week. got a lawyer and got that covered, lost my phone, car got robbed, and my mom went home today to Atlanta. I have been locked out of here but now I am back and will catch up tonight.
> Cherry Pie #3 View attachment 3870056
> 
> View attachment 3870057
> ...


Tasty doc


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2017)

I am bummed that I missed you on New Year's day.


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 6, 2017)

Sweet Nugs !


----------



## 420roofer (Jan 6, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> had a bit of a week. got a lawyer and got that covered, lost my phone, car got robbed, and my mom went home today to Atlanta. I have been locked out of here but now I am back and will catch up tonight.
> Cherry Pie #3 View attachment 3870056
> 
> View attachment 3870057
> ...


Is that the purple pie or just a purple pheno of cherry pie?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 6, 2017)

Seriously gorgeous brother. Sorry to hear you got exposed to some fuckwits & fuckwitery of the world. Nice to have your mom out for a visit huh. 
Slowly but surely getting things together


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 6, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> had a bit of a week. got a lawyer and got that covered, lost my phone, car got robbed, and my mom went home today to Atlanta. I have been locked out of here but now I am back and will catch up tonight.
> Cherry Pie Glue #3 View attachment 3870056
> 
> View attachment 3870057
> ...


dr.d81 that looks great.i need to try some of them beans...ky


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2017)

Well I wish this was a new problem but it is the same ass hats I have been dealing with since last year. The property management company is suing us for breach of contract including the fees for the last time we went to court and they lost which is illegal. They also rented the place to fast, and back dated some forms so they fucked up right and my lawyer has it cover. Plus now I have a contract lawyer on retainer.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 7, 2017)

Get done with the dirty dirt and back to the clean earth! Good Luck.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jan 7, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> had a bit of a week. got a lawyer and got that covered, lost my phone, car got robbed, and my mom went home today to Atlanta. I have been locked out of here but now I am back and will catch up tonight.
> Cherry Pie Glue #3 View attachment 3870056
> 
> View attachment 3870057
> ...


thats fing beautifull!!! ive run lots of supose to be purple strains and wasted lots of cash in purple pursuit,, after over 1k spent i quit the quest...
i looked at the site, and wonder if most males have been gifted, how do you know if they are true breeds? i would like to know how uniform ur strains are? any stabilized seeds? if i wanted a good producing purple,, but didnt want to plant 10 or 50 seeds to get one,, what do you recomend??


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2017)

420roofer said:


> Is that the purple pie or just a purple pheno of cherry pie?


I labeled it wrong at first. It is Cherry Pie Glue 3 I think


----------



## 420roofer (Jan 7, 2017)

I really hate this cold weather. I went to water today and my garden looked aweful. they were all wilted and droopy. I ran a heater on 30 minutes and off 30 minutes all last night but it was still too cold. The purple hells angel is rebounding but the rest is still sickly. To make matters worse, 2 hours after i went to check them again and my light was off. The power strip i was using quit. I got the light back on. If i cut clones of them would they pull through or would they not be able to root? I gotta look at options to save this.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2017)

420roofer said:


> I really hate this cold weather. I went to water today and my garden looked aweful. they were all wilted and droopy. I ran a heater on 30 minutes and off 30 minutes all last night but it was still too cold. The purple hells angel is rebounding but the rest is still sickly. To make matters worse, 2 hours after i went to check them again and my light was off. The power strip i was using quit. I got the light back on. If i cut clones of them would they pull through or would they not be able to root? I gotta look at options to save this.


Man it depends on how bad they are but most likely yes


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2017)

snow flakes at ruffly 6x macro


----------



## fumble (Jan 7, 2017)

Hella cool snowflake pics!


----------



## Durzil (Jan 8, 2017)

Because he knows the guy aka me who gave him the genetics and seen the packs I popped. Everything Doc has is legit and labeled what it is. He doesn't rename anything and always gives credit. You want purple crosses he's got em period. His pictures speak for themselves.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2017)

Spot on


----------



## cassinfo (Jan 8, 2017)

Durzil said:


> Because he knows the guy aka me who gave him the genetics and seen the packs I popped. Everything Doc has is legit and labeled what it is. He doesn't rename anything and always gives credit. You want purple crosses he's got em period. His pictures speak for themselves.


I agree that Doc has them Purple. 9 out of 10 TPR pop. Purple born tips and a few days later.... the bottom sides were turning purple! These seeds are under T5 with room temp at 80 degrees. I have high hopes that these TPR will be something special.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 8, 2017)

Buddy it only gets better. Call me later if you got time.


----------



## Durzil (Jan 8, 2017)

These males where selected and further eliminated based on breeding stability and traits Doc was looking for.

 

From this "little pheno hunt" all my best genetics I had at the time.

  
Some killer plants in that room. Unfortunately the females where mostly all lost but a few that where given out. All that money in seeds wasn't a total loss because Doc got the males


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 9, 2017)

So what happened ?


----------



## Durzil (Jan 9, 2017)

Exwife happened. Sent the cops after me for something I wasn't doing. I was never cited or arrested but she was able to take my kids. I killed what the cops didn't in an effort to retain my parenting rights.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 9, 2017)

ouch that blows big time. I hate spiteful people and she has your kids. I feel for you.


Durzil said:


> Exwife happened. Sent the cops after me for something I wasn't doing. I was never cited or arrested but she was able to take my kids. I killed what the cops didn't in an effort to retain my parenting rights.


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 9, 2017)

You'll be back ,the lie will backfire on her down the road


----------



## Javadog (Jan 9, 2017)

Dude, so sorry to read that. The world is slowly being "Red Pilled" but
not nearly fast enough. You have proven to be a decent person here.
We are pulling for you.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 9, 2017)

She can't raise kids your honor, she wasn't even able to keep my male cannabis plants alive.....(things that should be admissable in court)


----------



## Durzil (Jan 9, 2017)

This happened a while ago. I miss them but it'll work out in the end. I'm dating my best friend now and in a much happier place in life. I'm slowly working the process. Unfortunately the all mighty dollar is what matters in these situations.

Wasn't trying to derail the thread. Point was Doc does real breeding and has access to pretty much any cut and has what he says. He has amassed a stellar mom list and is always improving genetics and searching seeds for better even more stable males. Stand up dude and I'm glad to call him my friend.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 9, 2017)

Ain't that the truth.

This one's for you:


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 9, 2017)

Amen, Doc's gear is ALWAYS exactly what he says. He was even kind enough to
make some meds for my son who has MS the man is straight up as the day is long.


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 9, 2017)

Durzil said:


> This happened a while ago. I miss them but it'll work out in the end. I'm dating my best friend now and in a much happier place in life. I'm slowly working the process. Unfortunately the all mighty dollar is what matters in these situations.
> 
> Wasn't trying to derail the thread. Point was Doc does real breeding and has access to pretty much any cut and has what he says. He has amassed a stellar mom list and is always improving genetics and searching seeds for better even more stable males. Stand up dude and I'm glad to call him my friend.


Your a stand up guy yourself bro


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 9, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Amen, Doc's gear is ALWAYS exactly what he says. He was even kind enough to
> make some meds for my son who has MS the man is straight up as the day is long.


DOC,.has always been a strait shooter with me,and you can bet he has some GREAT BEANS..ITs people like doc..that works there ass off so we can have beater weed..thank you all and keep breading,so I can just grow.....thanks ky


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 9, 2017)

Durzil said:


> Exwife happened. Sent the cops after me for something I wasn't doing. I was never cited or arrested but she was able to take my kids. I killed what the cops didn't in an effort to retain my parenting rights.


Sorry to hear of the ex and the BS.
I know how spiteful (explicative) can be and feel you pain.
Hoping for better times to come for you dude!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 10, 2017)

I will be working with Doc as long as I can. :0)

Just flipped the first of the Dr Who Crosses.

This one is (BSB/CB X WR) X DW

I will post some shots later.

JD


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jan 10, 2017)

great looking plants, im interested in buying some genetics.. im not dissing doc or his breeding in any way,, i know breeding is a pain, and back crossing to stabilize is time consuming and tedious.. ive run hundreds of strains from many,many different seed co's and found true uniformity hard to come by... so i ask again,, are any of these strains true breeding or stabilized genetics???
i only ask because when purchacing seeds i prefer true breeds or stabilized,, not phenio hunting,, and also i do breeding myself and a plant from stable seeds can be bred,,wile unstable seeds can produce some killer phenio's their offspring cant be determined...


----------



## Javadog (Jan 10, 2017)

Honestly, I do not think that these lines have been back crossed into stability.

No problem here. I am finding good things. 

I expect that there might be further refinement going on, but wanted to chime in.

This is all just my $0.02. I have no official affiliations.

JD


----------



## green217 (Jan 10, 2017)

Dropped 3 Purple Creeks and 4 Triple Purple Rhinos. 100% germination rate, stoked to see what I get in around 3.5 months.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 10, 2017)

If you want strains that have been back crossed and such good luck. Those are held by breeders and such. Why would a breeder want his genetics getting around. I know Doc has stabilized his strains that he made. the cross breeding is a pheno hunt so they can be either back crossed or crossed again. My 2 cents.


TheChemist77 said:


> great looking plants, im interested in buying some genetics.. im not dissing doc or his breeding in any way,, i know breeding is a pain, and back crossing to stabilize is time consuming and tedious.. ive run hundreds of strains from many,many different seed co's and found true uniformity hard to come by... so i ask again,, are any of these strains true breeding or stabilized genetics???
> i only ask because when purchacing seeds i prefer true breeds or stabilized,, not phenio hunting,, and also i do breeding myself and a plant from stable seeds can be bred,,wile unstable seeds can produce some killer phenio's their offspring cant be determined...


----------



## northeastmarco (Jan 10, 2017)

TheChemist77 said:


> great looking plants, im interested in buying some genetics.. im not dissing doc or his breeding in any way,, i know breeding is a pain, and back crossing to stabilize is time consuming and tedious.. ive run hundreds of strains from many,many different seed co's and found true uniformity hard to come by... so i ask again,, are any of these strains true breeding or stabilized genetics???
> i only ask because when purchacing seeds i prefer true breeds or stabilized,, not phenio hunting,, and also i do breeding myself and a plant from stable seeds can be bred,,wile unstable seeds can produce some killer phenio's their offspring cant be determined...


Go back and read any comments that anyone that has run docs gear,they are all great.if you have run that much you should know f1 or f2 any awesome pheno hunting possiblities .whos to say what the breeder wants is what you want anyway.either buy them or not.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 10, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> If you want strains that have been back crossed and such good luck. Those are held by breeders and such. Why would a breeder want his genetics getting around. I know Doc has stabilized his strains that he made. the cross breeding is a pheno hunt so they can be either back crossed or crossed again. My 2 cents.


Right right right....good point....Rum Bayou for example.

I was only referring to the new crosses we are trying.

I can add that a second (BSB/CB X WR) X DW is female and will be flipped
once it is established in it's basket.

JD


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 10, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Right right right....good point....Rum Bayou for example.
> 
> I was only referring to the new crosses we are trying.
> 
> ...


Oh I got to get cuts of this Leprechaun Rum out. Tiss @RM3 's CTF F2 male and @Dr.D81 's Rum Bayou. Its very very very good and Doc has seeds of it so does Rm3


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 10, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Oh I got to get cuts of this Leprechaun Rum out. Tiss @RM3 's CTF F2 male and @Dr.D81 's Rum Bayou. Its very very very good and Doc has seeds of it so does Rm3


(best ric flair voice)
Woooooo! Playing with fire! I'd run those unstable bitches in a heartbeat!


----------



## 420roofer (Jan 10, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Oh I got to get cuts of this Leprechaun Rum out. Tiss @RM3 's CTF F2 male and @Dr.D81 's Rum Bayou. Its very very very good and Doc has seeds of it so does Rm3


That sounds lovely. I could use some cuts to replace some frostbit plants for sure.


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 10, 2017)

if a guy wants really stable worked lines then they are about $200.oo & Up from there 
& then u might just get sum f2 remakes for $200 & not know it 
OR buy well know Fem's & again they are expensive as well 
stick to the well traveled path or go off on a dank tangent with Doc's gear yer choice 
but as with everyone here we did our homework & it brought us to Doc's Dank Seed


----------



## Javadog (Jan 10, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Oh I got to get cuts of this Leprechaun Rum out. Tiss @RM3 's CTF F2 male and @Dr.D81 's Rum Bayou. Its very very very good and Doc has seeds of it so does Rm3


<Homer Drool Noise>


----------



## Friction1957 (Jan 10, 2017)

Durzil said:


> This happened a while ago. I miss them but it'll work out in the end. I'm dating my best friend now and in a much happier place in life. I'm slowly working the process. Unfortunately the all mighty dollar is what matters in these situations.
> 
> Wasn't trying to derail the thread. Point was Doc does real breeding and has access to pretty much any cut and has what he says. He has amassed a stellar mom list and is always improving genetics and searching seeds for better even more stable males. Stand up dude and I'm glad to call him my friend.





David Boggs said:


> DOC,.has always been a strait shooter with me,and you can bet he has some GREAT BEANS..ITs people like doc..that works there ass off so we can have beater weed..thank you all and keep breading,so I can just grow.....thanks ky


I couldn't agree more about him being a stand up guy that works his ASS off. Shoots it straight and is about as nice a fellow as you'll ever want to meet.


----------



## Friction1957 (Jan 10, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Oh I got to get cuts of this Leprechaun Rum out. Tiss @RM3 's CTF F2 male and @Dr.D81 's Rum Bayou. Its very very very good and Doc has seeds of it so does Rm3


DC sure hope you put me on the list for those, sounds amazing.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 10, 2017)

Doc is about the most standup dude you'll ever meet. He would give the shirt off his back if he thought you needed it. And he definitely is doing some true breeding with excellent stock. As @Friction1957 says he works his fucking ass off with everything that he does. You want some fire you have come to the right place!


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 11, 2017)

Well 2017 is here so the Lambsbread project has started.
Cherry Pie x Dr. Who are stretching nicely 3 females out of 5 beans
same with the Super Skunk x Chernobyl so far.


----------



## green217 (Jan 11, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Well 2017 is here so the Lambsbread project has started.
> Cherry Pie x Dr. Who are stretching nicely 3 females out of 5 beans
> same with the Super Skunk x Chernobyl so far.


got a Dr Who cross from Doc, dr who x grape ape. Im wanting to get into those soon. Might drop a few next round.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi everyone I am going to read through here today and catch up in between working in the back yard. I have been a lazy shit while it has been snowing and nasty. We started packing the Dr who crosses yesterday while it rained in anticipation of them finishing testing. I have cought some of the inquiry in to my males I have been using over the past fourish years and I will get to that as I come to those post.


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 11, 2017)

green217 said:


> got a Dr Who cross from Doc, dr who x grape ape. Im wanting to get into those soon. Might drop a few next round.


I got gifted those , looks fire


----------



## Durzil (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm excited to see what comes of the Dr Who crosses. I love some Dr. Who smoke.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 11, 2017)

The first of my (BSB/CB X WR) X DW has been flipped. More to follow.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 11, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Doc is about the most standup dude you'll ever meet. He would give the shirt off his back if he thought you needed it. And he definitely is doing some true breeding with excellent stock. As @Friction1957 says he works his fucking ass off with everything that he does. You want some fire you have come to the right place!


On a diff subject is this where we will be notified about RG Gear 
https://www.instagram.com/jahearthcollective420/
I need to get some of his CTF f2's as I want a pheno back I had so I can enjo it again and back cross like 10+ strains with it down the road.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 11, 2017)

I have to look but I have a couple of Doc's gear in flower. I know 1 is Socal MK x Dr who female and I got another also. I only dropped a few of each.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 11, 2017)

Durzil said:


> I'm excited to see what comes of the Dr Who crosses. I love some Dr. Who smoke.


Me too brother, its a staple here


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 11, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> On a diff subject is this where we will be notified about RG Gear
> https://www.instagram.com/jahearthcollective420/
> I need to get some of his CTF f2's as I want a pheno back I had so I can enjo it again and back cross like 10+ strains with it down the road.


Its one of them


----------



## bmgnoot (Jan 11, 2017)

just put some cherry pie x dr. who to flower that doc gifted...cant wait til theyre ready to pose for pictures! setting up my girl with a tent to learn how to grow as well, thinking i'm gonna have her do some beans from doc...have 7 packs i believe.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 11, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> just put some cherry pie x dr. who to flower that doc gifted...cant wait til theyre ready to pose for pictures! setting up my girl with a tent to learn how to grow as well, thinking i'm gonna have her do some beans from doc...have 7 packs i believe.


My CP x Dr.W are stretching nicely.
I'll try to get some pix later.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 11, 2017)

LOL, I will eventually be sharing a Pink Lemonade cross, some Tres Sisters thing, a "Cookies #1",
and a couple others that escape me. Thanks Doc!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2017)

ok i mostly cought up today before i went to my boy's house and will finish in a bit. i did snap a couple pics today while i chopped what passed the outdoor torture test


aura og 5




blue razz 5


----------



## Javadog (Jan 11, 2017)

Wup! Cookies #1 popped balls. It is in the males tent. I will pop another one.

JD

Beautiful Cold Buds there Boss!


----------



## green217 (Jan 11, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> ok i mostly cought up today before i went to my boy's house and will finish in a bit. i did snap a couple pics today while i chopped what passed the outdoor torture test
> 
> 
> aura og 5
> ...


just curious, what are some of more intense things you do to female plants to test for stability? Also do you notice a certain time that strains tend to buckle? I can't do things any where close to your scale but seem to find more hermies right about week 4 or 5, or close to it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 11, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> ok i mostly cought up today before i went to my boy's house and will finish in a bit. i did snap a couple pics today while i chopped what passed the outdoor torture test
> 
> 
> aura og 5
> ...


Wow bro, fukn gorgeous


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 11, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> ok i mostly cought up today before i went to my boy's house and will finish in a bit. i did snap a couple pics today while i chopped what passed the outdoor torture test
> 
> 
> aura og 5
> ...


I bet that's some great weed,it dam sure looks beater then great..ky


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 12, 2017)

The Aura OG that I had is some of the happiest smoke I've had in
a long long time, it stands right along side Rum Bayou.
Great cannabis.
That one looks stickylishous Doc!


----------



## skunkwreck (Jan 12, 2017)

Cherry Pie x Dr. Who


----------



## Javadog (Jan 12, 2017)

green217 said:


> just curious, what are some of more intense things you do to female plants to test for stability? Also do you notice a certain time that strains tend to buckle? I can't do things any where close to your scale but seem to find more hermies right about week 4 or 5, or close to it.


I haven't tried any of these....try to avoid stress, but heat is another stressor.

I know that Chems can also stress out plants, but have no specific formulas.

JD


----------



## Javadog (Jan 12, 2017)

Hey Folks, while I might have popped my pack of the 

(BSB/CB X WR) X DW 

beans when they were still a bit too green, I got three to grow well,
and I can report this morning that all three are female. 

The first is already flipped and the other two will just need a couple
of weeks to root into their new basket.

JD


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 12, 2017)

TPR popped. It seems those and the gu popped first and fastest. TT next. Still waiting for others. 2 days from soak on doc's. Nice.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jan 12, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> ok i mostly cought up today before i went to my boy's house and will finish in a bit. i did snap a couple pics today while i chopped what passed the outdoor torture test
> 
> 
> aura og 5
> ...


hey doc, ive been growing for 20+ years and started doing some breeding and back crossing myself some years ago,,always so much more to learn as capturing certain traits is somewhere near impossible,,especially wen u only have room for 30 plants at a time.. ive used coildal silver and tiresias mist, to make S1's and so on.. always stress testing my females before i do any breeding.. im sure i could learn alot from u and love to discuss it... im a true breed lover,, stability is always a main goal after every cross,,as i like to know each seed will produce similar results,,so i dont have to hunt for that one again...
what are your thoughts on the rhodilization method,,for getting male pollen off a strong female?? ive tried it but have gotten mix results,,maybe its the strength of the female,,idk...
anyways good luck in your breeding efforts,,i know its a bitch..grow well and be well...


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 12, 2017)

Man I just got baked on Leprechaun Rum. Okay now I remember Check out this GTH #1(rare dankness female) x Rm3's CTF male. This is day 24 or 25 in this picture. HPS 1000 watt with added blue hortilux bulb so far and it does get some light from my Ushio Hilux Grow conversion bulb but not much. 
 
I know in general so far all the phenos are dank but this one is super frosty. This is not my Ditzy this one does not have Red Purp in it as I made these ones early last year.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 12, 2017)

Doc keep that BlueRazz going so we can do her outside please. It will be around the 11th-12th of Feb when there. @Friction1957 so plan on driving down to Docs around then. Also any Cherry pie mixes please doc. I will have some dam fire for the medical outdoor grow also. I am gonna be in heaven doing that for sure. I Love outdoor growing.

For a visit to meet up with our other partner also. then back home for a couple months.


----------



## Friction1957 (Jan 12, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Man I just got baked on Leprechaun Rum. Okay now I remember Check out this GTH #1(rare dankness female) x Rm3's CTF male. This is day 24 or 25 in this picture. HPS 1000 watt with added blue hortilux bulb so far and it does get some light from my Ushio Hilux Grow conversion bulb but not much.
> View attachment 3874664
> I know in general so far all the phenos are dank but this one is super frosty. This is not my Ditzy this one does not have Red Purp in it as I made these ones early last year.


We got about 9" of snow here the other day, and that looks every bit as frosty! Beautiful plant DC.

Yea just let me know when you know and I'll make plans to come on down. Doc is coming up here today to give me a hand building my new rooms, I'll talk to him about it when he gets here.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 12, 2017)

Thrilling genetics, to be sure. :0)


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 12, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Man I just got baked on Leprechaun Rum. Okay now I remember Check out this GTH #1(rare dankness female) x Rm3's CTF male. This is day 24 or 25 in this picture. HPS 1000 watt with added blue hortilux bulb so far and it does get some light from my Ushio Hilux Grow conversion bulb but not much.
> View attachment 3874664
> I know in general so far all the phenos are dank but this one is super frosty. This is not my Ditzy this one does not have Red Purp in it as I made these ones early last year.


D, I've had some frost monsters but that GTH#1 is out of this world, hats off to those genetics.


----------



## 420roofer (Jan 13, 2017)

My garden might pull through after getting froze out last week. I trimmed off all the wilted dead growth. Heres pics of the day before the freeze, and then today before and after trimming. The purple hells angels came out strong. One was male. One purple pie is fem, one hasnt decided. My one purple creek kush looks female. The bdubs and the rest of the purple angels havent shown yet.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 13, 2017)

I lost 19/20 seedlings to the cold snap in Denver about a week or 2 ago.

Designed the active intake to cool the lights during the summer. Didn't think about the winter so much :/

Good news is the last one standing is a triple purple pie. Hearty little thing. It was -5 outside...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2017)

Out of my males only the couple i kept and used that durzil gave me were gifted. All my males I have use over the years I popped and selected my self. I have no interest in ever miss representing anything.
Purple that one is easy if you want purple the Triple Purple Rhino will get it done. Also the grape og x tpd will kill it on the ratios when I drop them. Making more now.


TheChemist77 said:


> thats fing beautifull!!! ive run lots of supose to be purple strains and wasted lots of cash in purple pursuit,, after over 1k spent i quit the quest...
> i looked at the site, and wonder if most males have been gifted, how do you know if they are true breeds? i would like to know how uniform ur strains are? any stabilized seeds? if i wanted a good producing purple,, but didnt want to plant 10 or 50 seeds to get one,, what do you recomend??


 I have lines I have worked from the beginning and have them to the f3. I will go further but they are used to cross for stable true f1's not just poly hybrids like 90% of what's out there. That takes time and so stick around and see what comes. Keep in mine I only claim to love weed and love making seeds. My goal is stable f1s that people will know what is going to come out when they plant that seed and invest there time.


TheChemist77 said:


> great looking plants, im interested in buying some genetics.. im not dissing doc or his breeding in any way,, i know breeding is a pain, and back crossing to stabilize is time consuming and tedious.. ive run hundreds of strains from many,many different seed co's and found true uniformity hard to come by... so i ask again,, are any of these strains true breeding or stabilized genetics???
> i only ask because when purchacing seeds i prefer true breeds or stabilized,, not phenio hunting,, and also i do breeding myself and a plant from stable seeds can be bred,,wile unstable seeds can produce some killer phenio's their offspring cant be determined...


OK I have used CS with great results but I switched to STS now days. I am also doing some s3 lines to cross with each other in and effort to try a method from traditional plant breeding on the cannabis plant. I have used the rhodilization method and yes it is very strain dependent. The testing I was doing this time is outdoor winter in Oregon so it is focused on pm and mold tolerances.


TheChemist77 said:


> hey doc, ive been growing for 20+ years and started doing some breeding and back crossing myself some years ago,,always so much more to learn as capturing certain traits is somewhere near impossible,,especially wen u only have room for 30 plants at a time.. ive used coildal silver and tiresias mist, to make S1's and so on.. always stress testing my females before i do any breeding.. im sure i could learn alot from u and love to discuss it... im a true breed lover,, stability is always a main goal after every cross,,as i like to know each seed will produce similar results,,so i dont have to hunt for that one again...
> what are your thoughts on the rhodilization method,,for getting male pollen off a strong female?? ive tried it but have gotten mix results,,maybe its the strength of the female,,idk...
> anyways good luck in your breeding efforts,,i know its a bitch..grow well and be well...


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 13, 2017)

Okay all look at the fan leaf. Cant believe it has that much on it.


----------



## Durzil (Jan 13, 2017)

Doc's been at this a while and clearly cares for the plants he's working with. I'm excited for what the future crosses hold. I specifically hoped for a good TPD male for a purple line he could work on upping the potency with and was fortunate to find one. The Dr Who male was also purple on the pollen sacks and I'm hoping we see some purple phenos from it as well.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Okay all look at the fan leaf. Cant believe it has that much on it.
> View attachment 3875435


Damn man I thought there would be more honestly. The sugar leaves are supid frosty.
Look at skunk's it is frosted to the ends of the fans.


----------



## Durzil (Jan 13, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Damn man I thought there would be more honestly. The sugar leaves are supid frosty.View attachment 3875493
> Look at skunk's it is frosted to the ends of the fans.


Which is that Doc? GTH?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2017)

Durzil said:


> Which is that Doc? GTH?


Cherry Pie x Dr Who


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 13, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cherry Pie x Dr Who


Can't wait for my CP x Dr. Who to start they're about 40" now and still putting out
paired leaves another week or two.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 13, 2017)

sweet doc. We doing something great and finding phenos. If they can survive my rooms they can survive outdoors great.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2017)

So last night I dropped my light dep plants and the full season cookies crosses so they can get the extra veg time. I dropped

Triple Purple Rhino F2
Bear Creek Kush x Dr Who
Grape Ape x Dr Who
Tina Danza
Tre Angle Kush
Elevated Og
Buckeye Purple 
Foul Mouth
Mint Lemonade 
Moonshine Bubba 
Cupcake 2.0
3 Queens 
Blueberry Suryp 
Mom's Cookies
G13 x Northern Lights #1


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 14, 2017)

I will be catching up on pms and emails tomorrow. Might add a couple seed banks that have shown interest and need to do some sit down wrighting work for jahearth. I probably have a fuck ton of emails from them but that will be tomorrows fun


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 14, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> So last night I dropped my light dep plants and the full season cookies crosses so they can get the extra veg time. I dropped
> 
> Triple Purple Rhino F2
> Bear Creek Kush x Dr Who
> ...


Nice bunch of drops!


----------



## Friction1957 (Jan 14, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> So last night I dropped my light dep plants and the full season cookies crosses so they can get the extra veg time. I dropped
> 
> Triple Purple Rhino F2
> Bear Creek Kush x Dr Who
> ...


Gonna be a good spring!


----------



## Durzil (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm excited for so many of these packs!!!!!


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jan 14, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> So last night I dropped my light dep plants and the full season cookies crosses so they can get the extra veg time. I dropped
> 
> Triple Purple Rhino F2
> Bear Creek Kush x Dr Who
> ...


So, where can one purchase these fine strains? Thnx 4 the info.


----------



## infinite313 (Jan 14, 2017)

Hey doc, What's the status of your Rum Bayou and cherry pie glue? Releasing soon? Thanks


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 14, 2017)

If Doc isn't going in 20 different directions at once he's bored.
God love ya man.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 14, 2017)

Anybody got reports on triple purple dog or triple purple pie?
I searched as much as i can. Dont have instagram
Thx


----------



## Durzil (Jan 14, 2017)

Doc has multiple phenos going of TDD. Cross came out fire AF. Gave me a cut of what he's thinking will be the keeper.

You can search doc.dank.seeds in IG without an account and see pics.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 14, 2017)

Triple Dojo Dog ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 14, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Triple Dojo Dog ?


Triple Doja Dog


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jan 15, 2017)

infinite313 said:


> Hey doc, What's the status of your Rum Bayou and cherry pie glue? Releasing soon? Thanks


I was checking in for that exact reason. Planning on running some Rum Bayou this year.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jan 15, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Out of my males only the couple i kept and used that durzil gave me were gifted. All my males I have use over the years I popped and selected my self. I have no interest in ever miss representing anything.
> Purple that one is easy if you want purple the Triple Purple Rhino will get it done. Also the grape og x tpd will kill it on the ratios when I drop them. Making more now.
> I have lines I have worked from the beginning and have them to the f3. I will go further but they are used to cross for stable true f1's not just poly hybrids like 90% of what's out there. That takes time and so stick around and see what comes. Keep in mine I only claim to love weed and love making seeds. My goal is stable f1s that people will know what is going to come out when they plant that seed and invest there time.
> 
> OK I have used CS with great results but I switched to STS now days. I am also doing some s3 lines to cross with each other in and effort to try a method from traditional plant breeding on the cannabis plant. I have used the rhodilization method and yes it is very strain dependent. The testing I was doing this time is outdoor winter in Oregon so it is focused on pm and mold tolerances.


thanks doc, any places you recommend to buy your seeds,, delivery guaranty to america? i usually order from midweeksong,, they have been 100% on getting my orders... seems to me seed co's are not what they used to be,, back in the late 90's i ordered through marc emry and seeds wher usually pretty stable,,seeds i ordered over the last few years,, must be poly regardless of what the breeders say on the strain,, each seed a phenio hunt.. i usually buy packs of ten and keep the best male n female out of it to cross then back cross till stable.. in the end very few ever resemble the write up and picture that got me buying the strain to begin with.. VERY FRUSTRATING!!! recently ive started buying feminized seeds and if its great i use tiresias mist to create s1's ive also made some crosses with feminized pollen.. any ways i look forward to running some of your strains...whats your biggest producer that finishes in 8weeks or less?? potency, quality, also important probably more important but i like large yields as does everyone.. i switched my lighting to lec,cmh, cdl, whatever you prefer to call ceramics,, i must say my gram per watt has gone up,,and so has potency,,amazing what lighting can do..just bought a few citizen led's to test out.. under hps/mh i worked for years to get the 1 gram per watt,, my best run in 20 years using hps was 1.2 gpw..my first run with 315watt ceramics hit 1.4 gpw i was simply astonished !! what lighting do u use indoors? grow well and be well,,,again cant wait to try ur seeds!!!


----------



## infinite313 (Jan 15, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> I was checking in for that exact reason. Planning on running some Rum Bayou this year.


I already asked a couple weeks ago but no answer so we'll see


----------



## green217 (Jan 15, 2017)

TheChemist77 said:


> thanks doc, any places you recommend to buy your seeds,, delivery guaranty to america? i usually order from midweeksong,, they have been 100% on getting my orders... seems to me seed co's are not what they used to be,, back in the late 90's i ordered through marc emry and seeds wher usually pretty stable,,seeds i ordered over the last few years,, must be poly regardless of what the breeders say on the strain,, each seed a phenio hunt.. i usually buy packs of ten and keep the best male n female out of it to cross then back cross till stable.. in the end very few ever resemble the write up and picture that got me buying the strain to begin with.. VERY FRUSTRATING!!! recently ive started buying feminized seeds and if its great i use tiresias mist to create s1's ive also made some crosses with feminized pollen.. any ways i look forward to running some of your strains...whats your biggest producer that finishes in 8weeks or less?? potency, quality, also important probably more important but i like large yields as does everyone.. i switched my lighting to lec,cmh, cdl, whatever you prefer to call ceramics,, i must say my gram per watt has gone up,,and so has potency,,amazing what lighting can do..just bought a few citizen led's to test out.. under hps/mh i worked for years to get the 1 gram per watt,, my best run in 20 years using hps was 1.2 gpw..my first run with 315watt ceramics hit 1.4 gpw i was simply astonished !! what lighting do u use indoors? grow well and be well,,,again cant wait to try ur seeds!!!


Jah earth collective (IG)
Dc seed exchange
OES


----------



## cassinfo (Jan 15, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Anybody got reports on triple purple dog or triple purple pie?
> I searched as much as i can. Dont have instagram
> Thx


On that note any finish pictures of the triple purple rhino? I'm looking to compare some notes in a month or so. I will definitely share my progress once they get going from the bean pole stages. Thanks.


----------



## Durzil (Jan 15, 2017)

This guy cracks me up


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 15, 2017)

I got a couple real nice Rum bayou's going. Will be sending clones of them ahead of me before I head west as I am growing them outside. Oh Doc and RM3 drop those dam Leprechaun Rum seeds as mine is lemon skunk taste all day and one dam sweet bake as it creeps. Actually Doc wait as I want to be there so we can make seeds.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2017)

Lol Durzil. Here it is again. You don't need Instagram to view the pictures!

https://www.instagram.com/docs.dank.seeds/?hl=en AND
https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/triplepurplerhino/?hl=en


----------



## cassinfo (Jan 15, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Lol Durzil. Here it is again. You don't need Instagram to view the pictures!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/docs.dank.seeds/?hl=en AND
> https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/triplepurplerhino/?hl=en


@Vnsmkr, thanks man. Google brought me to those sites. However, some people such as myself like to have a better description of what we purchased. For instance how many weeks does see go in flowering? What pheno are we likely to see? Is she a heavy feeder? Etc. Attitude, Herbie's is just to name a couple that provides description of their strain growth. Not so say that I don't appreciate Doc posting pictures and quotes, I'm just asking for more specifics. Is that too much to ask without getting Dude it's dank so don't worry about it just grow it bro! Doc shit is alway fire bro! Or..heres the link, read it. Well, I did. The information I need were no there now what? Can you answer my question now? Anyhow, I will leave this thread. Too many cool guys are here. I'm not cool enough.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2017)

Don't get bent, the information that is here is the information available now. If its not here in this thread (or on Docs webpage) then probably no one has written anything on her....Alot of that information provided by those seedbanks is generally shit as those factors (feeding, flowering time) change from grower to grower, environment to environment. This is all that I have currently.

Cultivar: Triple Purple Doja (10 regs)
Lineage: Double Purple Doja x Black Cherry Dojo
Summary: The Triple Purple Doja male was bred by Quest genetics and gifted to me by my good friend Durzil. The doja stud is being used to breed purple in to many of my best moms. I have him saved and have began to release the crosses he has produced as well as a random mix of the Doja crosses


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 16, 2017)

cassinfo said:


> ....Too many cool guys are here. I'm not cool enough.


Two out of two ain't bad. Congrats on batting 1000 lmao.


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 16, 2017)

Durzil said:


> This guy cracks me up


while the guy is questioning the process seeds get bought & Doc sells out !
everyone wants a warranty & a Home Depot return policy 
then wants their hand held 
.
.
.
.was that too harsh ?


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jan 16, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> while the guy is questioning the process seeds get bought & Doc sells out !
> everyone wants a warranty & a Home Depot return policy
> then wants their hand held
> .
> ...


Fuck yeah, why not? Lol


----------



## Javadog (Jan 16, 2017)

Now, now.....Happy Customers. :0)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi guys so the parents for Cherry Pie Glue will hit flower in about two weeks. That's when I pull the male on one side and the other side will all be done. Knowing I had the Rec grow this year I kind of packed a shit ton in end of last year so I was not home to pollenate fems last cycle. As for the Rum Bayou I have been told for a year those cuts are coming and they keep not getting here. I talk to dmt and even seen him twice last year and last I heard was a couple weeks back. He was saying he was sorry and he was getting my SW7 to me. The other guy I see on ig and have talked on the phone with him but still no cut yet. Last summer I had both say two weeks at the same time and still waiting. I have not complained with how slow I can be and both of them have had a shit ton happen too. I will get on them again


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2017)

cassinfo said:


> @Vnsmkr, thanks man. Google brought me to those sites. However, some people such as myself like to have a better description of what we purchased. For instance how many weeks does see go in flowering? What pheno are we likely to see? Is she a heavy feeder? Etc. Attitude, Herbie's is just to name a couple that provides description of their strain growth. Not so say that I don't appreciate Doc posting pictures and quotes, I'm just asking for more specifics. Is that too much to ask without getting Dude it's dank so don't worry about it just grow it bro! Doc shit is alway fire bro! Or..heres the link, read it. Well, I did. The information I need were no there now what? Can you answer my question now? Anyhow, I will leave this thread. Too many cool guys are here. I'm not cool enough.


I have been gone or cathing up my garden for months now and I am a long ways from finished with my website. Oregon Elite Seeds does not add them because he has been trying to get credit cards going and wants to limit what he adds. Dc Seed Exchange adds some but jah earth has been waiting for me to do write ups for a couple months now. It is a tad bit to much like homework I guess and have not quite gotten round to it as we say down south. I do have it mostly all on the invintory I send out. I will pull the last one I did in a minute but understand all of those factors can change from garden to garden so much it is all a bit subjective really. Just start passing clones around the country and see how much different they will express.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2017)

Not a current invintory at all. Many of these are gone or getting close. This is just for @cassinfo to have the info he requested. I will pull some pics of the TPR from around in a bit and maybe @Eastcoasttreez can post some of his I do have two TPD males in the flower room making new beans of some of these as well as new moms of mine. Also am seeding the Dagda Mor and Ellcrys for some bx beans.


----------



## Durzil (Jan 16, 2017)

Exactly every environment is different. We are not cool kids with attitudes. You are asking for a stable wedding cake in seed for. It comes across cheeky and unrealistic. So it's your attitude I have a problem with. Big frosty yields, tastes great and under 8 weeks? Your talking a few cuts around period that do that. Again found from doing a pheno hunt that you don't want to do. So your looking for stable uniform fems most likely but I know of no one having 8/10 seeds only go 8 weeks. Those sites like attitude send you old seeds or seeds that are repackaged and not what you ordered. They have pretty layouts but it's the product and service that actually matters and they suck.


----------



## Durzil (Jan 16, 2017)

Think about it from the other side for a min. You came in very arrogant. I've got 20 plus years experience and do it better than the breeders I've purchased from is what you said no? You followed your arrogance up with unrealistic expectations. Simply you come across as a troll. Hence the reaction you received. If you want help from people online, I suggest you change your approach. Lots of humble guys in this thread willing to help others.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2017)

Durzil said:


> Think about it from the other side for a min. You came in very arrogant. I've got 20 plus years experience and do it better than the breeders I've purchased from is what you said no? You followed your arrogance up with unrealistic expectations. Simply you come across as a troll. Hence the reaction you received. If you want help from people online, I suggest you change your approach. Lots of humble guys in this thread willing to help others.


You are thinking about two people and combing there post.


----------



## Durzil (Jan 16, 2017)

My bad if so.


----------



## Friction1957 (Jan 16, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have been gone or cathing up my garden for months now and I am a long ways from finished with my website. Oregon Elite Seeds does not add them because he has been trying to get credit cards going and wants to limit what he adds. Dc Seed Exchange adds some but jah earth has been waiting for me to do write ups for a couple months now. It is a tad bit to much like homework I guess and have not quite gotten round to it as we say down south. I do have it mostly all on the invintory I send out. I will pull the last one I did in a minute but understand all of those factors can change from garden to garden so much it is all a bit subjective really. Just start passing clones around the country and see how much different they will express.


Dude you rock. Busting your ass nonstop with a work ethic that only a farm boy can really understand that is surpassed only by your good manners generally giving a fuck about the next guy. I'm glad you got to have a bit of a holiday with your family. Now get that homework done lolz! Maybe some of the folks growing your strains can write up a review or two or twelve of them. Might help with your homework.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 16, 2017)

I get a yield question about once a day. My "go to" answer is now, I dunno I have no idea how you grow


----------



## Friction1957 (Jan 16, 2017)

supchaka said:


> I get a yield question about once a day. My "go to" answer is now, I dunno I have no idea how you grow


"........... bout a pound................"


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2017)

Alright I just got back from getting peat and will be doing emails and pms as soon as I get these seeds planted


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2017)

Friction1957 said:


> Dude you rock. Busting your ass nonstop with a work ethic that only a farm boy can really understand that is surpassed only by your good manners generally giving a fuck about the next guy. I'm glad you got to have a bit of a holiday with your family. Now get that homework done lolz! Maybe some of the folks growing your strains can write up a review or two or twelve of them. Might help with your homework.


That reminds me I will be up in the morning about 10:30 if 5hat works


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 16, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Alright I just got back from getting peat and will be doing emails and pms as soon as I get these seeds planted [/QUOTE
> 
> Do you plant straight into peat?


----------



## Durzil (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm guessing he's mixing it with his compost ala Coot style? It's what I did. Biologically alive soil  his compost is great stuff and of his own making.


----------



## Friction1957 (Jan 16, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> That reminds me I will be up in the morning about 10:30 if 5hat works


That works great I'll make sure I'm out of my pj's by then! So looking forward to this.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 16, 2017)

Take pics!


----------



## Jubilant (Jan 16, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Not a current invintory at all. Many of these are gone or getting close. This is just for @cassinfo to have the info he requested. I will pull some pics of the TPR from around in a bit and maybe @Eastcoasttreez can post some of his I do have two TPD males in the flower room making new beans of some of these as well as new moms of mine. Also am seeding the Dagda Mor and Ellcrys for some bx beans.
> View attachment 3877619


I have two TPRs going now. Very impressed so far. Fast germ, tight nodes, and great vein structure in the leaves.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2017)

For seedlings I keep it weak but yes it is like Durzil said it is mixed like the rest of my soil. This time I used ewc no compost but that peat, and perlite with a light does of amendments


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 16, 2017)

Turns out I have a female BCK x DR who as I got 3 rooted clones that just went into new pots. Only the strong survive in my garden. Maybe that is why I get so many males as the females dont make it some times.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Turns out I have a female BCK x DR who as I got 3 rooted clones that just went into new pots. Only the strong survive in my garden. Maybe that is why I get so many males as the females dont make it some times.


I am sitting here now doing these seeds in the clean dry starter cells and I have a bunch of those bck x Dr Who I popped.


----------



## Jubilant (Jan 16, 2017)

@Dr.D81 Do you have flowering photos of TPR? I would love to see more of what to expect


----------



## Friction1957 (Jan 16, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am sitting here now doing these seeds in the clean dry starter cells and I have a bunch of those bck x Dr Who I popped.


Did you do a BCK x CTF cross?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 16, 2017)

Jubilant said:


> @Dr.D81 Do you have flowering photos of TPR? I would love to see more of what to expect


Heres some of the TPR I have that have been posted on RIU.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 16, 2017)

Just got done up-potting 12 ECSD and 3 '98 Chemdog that were gifted.
CP x Dr. W showing flowers now!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2017)

Jubilant said:


> @Dr.D81 Do you have flowering photos of TPR? I would love to see more of what to expect


Here is one from trez
 and grape og x tpd
 I will find some more


----------



## Jubilant (Jan 16, 2017)

*What a truly gorgeous strain you have created!*


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 17, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Turns out I have a female BCK x DR who as I got 3 rooted clones that just went into new pots. Only the strong survive in my garden. Maybe that is why I get so many males as the females dont make it some times.


I popped 3 and got all boys dang it, was really wanting to grow out something with Bear Creek in her.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2017)

Smidge34 said:


> I popped 3 and got all boys dang it, was really wanting to grow out something with Bear Creek in her.


Haha talk about shit luck. It always seems to be the ones you really want that will go south on you. I had a great germ but every buckeye purple turned to goo and had a poor germ on the Tre Angle but that's how it goes. Fucked up part is the Buckeye and tpr F2 were on opposite sides of the same bag/towel and they were fine.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 17, 2017)

Looks like that triple purple pie is gonna pull through. Finally popped a second set of leaves 



Here's to her being a sexy and dignified lady


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 17, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Haha talk about shit luck. It always seems to be the ones you really want that will go south on you. I had a great germ but every buckeye purple turned to goo and had a poor germ on the Tre Angle but that's how it goes. Fucked up part is the Buckeye and tpr F2 were on opposite sides of the same bag/towel and they were fine.


I also wound up with 3 of 4 Sour Tangie crosses being males dammit to hell. On the flip side I get 5 of 5 Cherry Pie X Dr Who to pop and only one male. I find when I pop lots of beans of any strain I get close to 50-50, but when you only soak 5 beans there's a damn good chance you won't get the average since there's not a big enough sample size. Luck of the draw. Anywho, a few pics before I flip lights tonight. These will be the last until well into flower.

Cherry Pie X Dr Who
   

SoCal MK X Dr Who
 

Sour Tangie X (Plemon X Sour Cherry)
 

One for @northeastmarco a Candytrain getting over some aggressive nuting lol. 
 

And a shitty little Rum Bayou X Island Afghani, the one I was gonna chunk until the other 27 were stolen. It was literally pulled rootbound from a 16 oz cup it had been in for 2 months lol. It's a handicapped little fucker lol, but I wanna smoke a pheno. .


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 17, 2017)

I took 6 cuts from the SSxCher to fill out the tent.


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 17, 2017)

to the top.ky


----------



## Durzil (Jan 17, 2017)

I really like the look of that 3rd Cherry pie x Dr Who pictured.


----------



## WeedWitchOR (Jan 18, 2017)

I don't 


Mohican said:


> Take pics!


Know that I want to see Friction in his PJs


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 18, 2017)

Friction1957 said:


> Did you do a BCK x CTF cross?


When I am out there I will be be breeding CTF with strains. After I find the F2 pheno I like to use. 
Here is the BCK x DR Who


----------



## Durzil (Jan 18, 2017)

Stacking nicely


----------



## Friction1957 (Jan 18, 2017)

WeedWitchOR said:


> I don't
> 
> Know that I want to see Friction in his PJs


Trust me I've seen him in PJ's, no you don't!


----------



## Bosgrower (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi all. Love to start a TPR run, but I can't find anything on it besides some gorgeous pictures. If there's anything you could tell me about flower time, height, stretch, training, nute preferences, special problems to watch for ... I'd be most appreciative.
If the info's somewhere on this thread and I missed it, please just shoot me the link.
DC threw in some Bubble Party but that will be a tent for another day.
Thanks in advance


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2017)

Bosgrower said:


> Hi all. Love to start a TPR run, but I can't find anything on it besides some gorgeous pictures. If there's anything you could tell me about flower time, height, stretch, training, nute preferences, special problems to watch for ... I'd be most appreciative.
> If the info's somewhere on this thread and I missed it, please just shoot me the link.
> DC threw in some Bubble Party but that will be a tent for another day.
> Thanks in advance








That is all I know right now, Doc posted this the other day


----------



## Bosgrower (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks @bassman999 
Guess I'll wait a while then drop something else first until I get a little more info.


----------



## Durzil (Jan 18, 2017)

Bosgrower said:


> Thanks @bassman999
> Guess I'll wait a while then drop something else first until I get a little more info.


Shouldn't stretch too bad. Should have nice structured plants with good yeilds with mostly purple phenos. (All I've seen) grows and roots well. I'd run them and see if you like purps.


----------



## Bosgrower (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi @Durzil Do you know the time from flower to harvest? Trying to keep to a schedule from veg to flower tent


----------



## Durzil (Jan 18, 2017)

Bosgrower said:


> Hi @Durzil Do you know the time from flower to harvest? Trying to keep to a schedule from veg to flower tent


9-10 weeks pheno dependent like Doc posted


----------



## Jubilant (Jan 18, 2017)

Bosgrower said:


> Hi all. Love to start a TPR run, but I can't find anything on it besides some gorgeous pictures. If there's anything you could tell me about flower time, height, stretch, training, nute preferences, special problems to watch for ... I'd be most appreciative.
> If the info's somewhere on this thread and I missed it, please just shoot me the link.
> DC threw in some Bubble Party but that will be a tent for another day.
> Thanks in advance


I keep a weekly journal (most of the time) of measurements I take and things for my TPR. So far amazing, great tight growth. I'll share with you if you like.


----------



## green217 (Jan 18, 2017)

Bosgrower said:


> Thanks @bassman999
> Guess I'll wait a while then drop something else first until I get a little more info.


Im sure in another 2-3 months there will be plenty of info around. They just were released. I have 3 of them going, still seedlings now.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 18, 2017)

green217 said:


> Im sure in another 2-3 months there will be plenty of info around. They just were released. I have 3 of them going, still seedlings now.


This is what I was thinking


----------



## Bosgrower (Jan 18, 2017)

Thank you all. That's the beauty of these forums. Given the right questions you can find almost any answer.


----------



## Durzil (Jan 18, 2017)

Between Doc, DC, me and the rest there will definitely be plenty of pictures and reports soon and over the next couple months. I'm as excited for them as you are. 

TDD#1, Paradise OG (Sunset Glue) #6, Old Family Purple, Sinister Doja, Animal Cookies, White Tahoe Cookies, & Bear Creek Kush on deck.


----------



## 420roofer (Jan 18, 2017)

Durzil said:


> Between Doc, DC, me and the rest there will definitely be plenty of pictures and reports soon and over the next couple months. I'm as excited for them as you are.
> 
> TDD#1, Paradise OG (Sunset Glue) #6, Old Family Purple, Sinister Doja, Animal Cookies, White Tahoe Cookies, & Bear Creek Kush on deck.


Now if we could just get the white Tahoe cookies and the bear creek crossed. Or the wtc with rum bayou.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 18, 2017)

420roofer said:


> Now if we could just get the white Tahoe cookies and the bear creek crossed. Or the wtc with rum bayou.


i have alreay crossed it and will work those but i have to talk to Kush4Breakfast before i make fems to sale.


----------



## green217 (Jan 18, 2017)

Durzil said:


> Between Doc, DC, me and the rest there will definitely be plenty of pictures and reports soon and over the next couple months. I'm as excited for them as you are.
> 
> TDD#1, Paradise OG (Sunset Glue) #6, Old Family Purple, Sinister Doja, Animal Cookies, White Tahoe Cookies, & Bear Creek Kush on deck.


you got bear creek kush? not crossed with anything? I'm running the Purple Creek, hoping for a bear creek kush pheno


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 18, 2017)

green217 said:


> you got bear creek kush? not crossed with anything? I'm running the Purple Creek, hoping for a bear creek kush pheno


Yea he has my cut of bck, ofp, tdd, sunset glue


----------



## green217 (Jan 18, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea he has my cut of bck, ofp, tdd, sunset glue


Lucky guy getting clones directly from you. Where are you from? i read you visited ATL around x-mas. I'm in the south myself reason i ask. Not georgia though, but it touches part of my state, close to the mountains


----------



## green217 (Jan 18, 2017)

I know there are ways to ship clones, I wish i could find a way to get them to me, and they are still healthy enough to grow. Being in a unfriendly states sucks because of that. I'd love to live somewhere that I could hang out with other people who love and appreciate this plant like i do


----------



## Durzil (Jan 18, 2017)

I live an hour from him. He was at my place for Thanksgiving so not exactly a random guy with his gear tho  Oregon is where we call home. Well these days for Doc anyways. I agree tho I am very fortunate to have such a great friend. I have BCK beans plus tons of his other gear in the vault. Stand up dude.


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 19, 2017)

My only TRP girl outta 3 sown is the most robust thing I ever seen thick. AF stems no purple yet but frosty even in pre flower,easy cloner gonna flower out 6 & 6 q x q BW. Gear & sum fcc


----------



## Bosgrower (Jan 19, 2017)

Jubilant said:


> I keep a weekly journal (most of the time) of measurements I take and things for my TPR. So far amazing, great tight growth. I'll share with you if you like.


I absolutely would like


----------



## Jubilant (Jan 19, 2017)

Bosgrower said:


> I absolutely would like


Awesome Ill PM you the notes when I get some pics taken there is not much yet as they are young and I havent written in it every week


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 19, 2017)

I will say BCK is awesome plant to grow and smoke. Its right there with some of the other ones I grow and everyone loves it.


----------



## Friction1957 (Jan 19, 2017)

Yea, pretty much everyone I know that has grown out the BCK has been very happy with it.


----------



## Durzil (Jan 19, 2017)

Yummy yummy Rum Bayou smoke is tasty stuff  thanks for the nug Doc


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 20, 2017)

Durzil said:


> Yummy yummy Rum Bayou smoke is tasty stuff  thanks for the nug Doc


what taste did you get? I have found 3 diff flavors in diff phenos. I cant recall off the top of my head but they all are great. Wait till you get to smoke some of the stuff I got going like Leprechaun Rm which tastes like lime skunk.


----------



## bmgnoot (Jan 20, 2017)

cherry pie x dr. who lookin real nice and healthy..seems to have a good ratio of females.. remember seeing someone with 4/5 fems and i got 5/5 showing the leaf twist trait too. flower pics coming soon 

setting my woman up with a 4x4 tent to start learning how to grow with some of doc's seeds. Letting her start some Ellcrys..along with some Breeders boutique seeds. since it was her booty, their contest, and my brilliant photo shoot skills that won the photo contest a few months back. (prize was glass from doc, plus some seed packs he included gratis, not mentioned as part of the competition, docs just good fella) obviously wont let her kill the plants but going to try to let her figure it out herself mostly. told her to read RIU and some other info sources to learn like i did haha... not just so she can be more independent and a badass grower chick, but so she can take care of my garden while i go to vegas cup and various other "bidness trips" in the future !! bahahaha

in case you missed it...


----------



## Javadog (Jan 20, 2017)

Yum, again!


----------



## Friction1957 (Jan 20, 2017)

Beautiful! and the plants don't look too bad either Gnoot!


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 20, 2017)

to the top for doc.


----------



## Organja (Jan 20, 2017)

Whattup doc! I'm back on the threads! 
541! Represent!


----------



## green217 (Jan 20, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> cherry pie x dr. who lookin real nice and healthy..seems to have a good ratio of females.. remember seeing someone with 4/5 fems and i got 5/5 showing the leaf twist trait too. flower pics coming soon
> 
> setting my woman up with a 4x4 tent to start learning how to grow with some of doc's seeds. Letting her start some Ellcrys..along with some Breeders boutique seeds. since it was her booty, their contest, and my brilliant photo shoot skills that won the photo contest a few months back. (prize was glass from doc, plus some seed packs he included gratis, not mentioned as part of the competition, docs just good fella) obviously wont let her kill the plants but going to try to let her figure it out herself mostly. told her to read RIU and some other info sources to learn like i did haha... not just so she can be more independent and a badass grower chick, but so she can take care of my garden while i go to vegas cup and various other "bidness trips" in the future !! bahahaha
> 
> ...


Your garden looks like a fun place to be!


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 21, 2017)

I didnt see a single plant in those pics. I just cant understand why.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 21, 2017)

It does good things for an old mans heart.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 21, 2017)

Cherry Pie x Dr. Who preflower 6 days 12/12.
Both have twisted leaves.


----------



## 420roofer (Jan 21, 2017)

So i got home a little while ago after being gone all week. My garden recovered from the cold. I now have 1 purple creek kush female
3 dagda mor female
1 purple cherry pie female, 1 unsexed
2 bdub kush female 2 male
1 purple rum bayou female.

I had a better ratio of females than i expected. And the dagda mors have huge stems. I have 3 seeds left of those that will go outdoors in the spring to get huge.

Every seed i have grown of docs gear has produced the best buds that anyone around my area has smoked. Docs gear rocks!


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> cherry pie x dr. who lookin real nice and healthy..seems to have a good ratio of females.. remember seeing someone with 4/5 fems and i got 5/5 showing the leaf twist trait too. flower pics coming soon
> 
> setting my woman up with a 4x4 tent to start learning how to grow with some of doc's seeds. Letting her start some Ellcrys..along with some Breeders boutique seeds. since it was her booty, their contest, and my brilliant photo shoot skills that won the photo contest a few months back. (prize was glass from doc, plus some seed packs he included gratis, not mentioned as part of the competition, docs just good fella) obviously wont let her kill the plants but going to try to let her figure it out herself mostly. told her to read RIU and some other info sources to learn like i did haha... not just so she can be more independent and a badass grower chick, but so she can take care of my garden while i go to vegas cup and various other "bidness trips" in the future !! bahahaha
> 
> ...


Been holding back on the pics bru
....any more to come

Hoi Dr. Hope you are good.


----------



## Friction1957 (Jan 21, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> It does good things for an old mans heart.


To an old mans what?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 21, 2017)

Hahaha @Friction1957 . Maybe the heart is second


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 21, 2017)

@bmgnoot, i don't think those plants are praying towards the light.....


----------



## Durzil (Jan 21, 2017)

Cherry Pie seems to come across very dominant in her crosses. Hopefully the Dr Who dad adds to her potency profile as Dr Who is a very different high and can be a good yielder as well. Plus the dad had very purple frosty sacks so the purple color possiblity is there also. So far the pics I've seen have been frosty!!!


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 21, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> cherry pie x dr. who lookin real nice and healthy..seems to have a good ratio of females.. remember seeing someone with 4/5 fems and i got 5/5 showing the leaf twist trait too. flower pics coming soon
> 
> setting my woman up with a 4x4 tent to start learning how to grow with some of doc's seeds. Letting her start some Ellcrys..along with some Breeders boutique seeds. since it was her booty, their contest, and my brilliant photo shoot skills that won the photo contest a few months back. (prize was glass from doc, plus some seed packs he included gratis, not mentioned as part of the competition, docs just good fella) obviously wont let her kill the plants but going to try to let her figure it out herself mostly. told her to read RIU and some other info sources to learn like i did haha... not just so she can be more independent and a badass grower chick, but so she can take care of my garden while i go to vegas cup and various other "bidness trips" in the future !! bahahaha
> 
> ...


There may be kids present. Go to bed kids...


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 21, 2017)

Is it April yet. I need to be there at least to get it started then back and forth for a month or 2 but there will be someone there as @natro.hydro will be there with me and when I cant. ITs gonna take a few of us to make it happen but it will happen. I am getting excited big time. I cant wiat to take some of my stuff and share with people out there so you all know us midwest country boys can grow dank as can natro and that is why he is coming with cause he has showed me he grows great.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 21, 2017)

My first Doc run so far. The TPR is a good week ahead as far as how they look compared to several other breeders I have going. Very nice. If this keeps up it will be interesting.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 21, 2017)

Doc makes strong strains. He aint playing around he is doing it right.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 21, 2017)

Friction1957 said:


> To an old mans what?


Memory!!! 
It's been a long time since I wanted to see the Mrs. in skimpies.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 21, 2017)

I so need a sexy woman dressed all sexy helping water lol. My old lady is sexy but she aint dressing like that to water the plants lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 21, 2017)

Shit it would be nice to have one that didnt say "water your fucking girlfriends yourself" lol


----------



## Javadog (Jan 21, 2017)

LOL Ow! LOL


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 21, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Shit it would be nice to have one that didnt say "water your fucking girlfriends yourself" lol


oh mine don't say that as she knows those ladies pay the bills. In fact she will be keeping it rolling for 2 months when I head to OR and she knows it. I will have to see how it goes.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 21, 2017)

I picked up a drip irrigation setup before I got laid off, need to get it setup and working. Its a hozelock one, timer on the faucet, etc


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 21, 2017)

I am so dam bored right now. I fucking cant stand it. Maybe cabin fever is setting in big time.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 21, 2017)

Wife thinks the plants are taboo. She's a country girl from about as far South in Viet Nam as you can go without hitting ocean water and shit has always been illegal here so she just assumes its something bad. She never has been able to wrap her head around why I love this plant so much. She is starting to come around though as she sees the worldwide news.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 21, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> I am so dam bored right now. I fucking cant stand it. Maybe cabin fever is setting in big time.


Lol I got that shit too buddy. Been in this fucking house for a year and a half with only short trips to bring oldest to school in the morning. That shit is fucking old, way old. I am ready for the flip.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 22, 2017)

I am so dam bored right now. I fucking cant stand it. Maybe cabin fever is setting in big time.


Vnsmkr said:


> Wife thinks the plants are taboo. She's a country girl from about as far South in Viet Nam as you can go without hitting ocean water and shit has always been illegal here so she just assumes its something bad. She never has been able to wrap her head around why I love this plant so much. She is starting to come around though as she sees the worldwide news.





Vnsmkr said:


> Lol I got that shit too buddy. Been in this fucking house for a year and a half with only short trips to bring oldest to school in the morning. That shit is fucking old, way old. I am ready for the flip.


Okay I used all energy I could to help @RM3 yes it worked as it did with my court shit in NE and felonies dropped to tickets. Energy my people energy. Not to many actually really know me and what I am capable of Its all about energy. I died 2 times so far in this life and I have learned so much from those times. Life is nothing but a road to the next journey..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 22, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> I am so dam bored right now. I fucking cant stand it. Maybe cabin fever is setting in big time.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I used all energy I could to help @RM3 yes it worked as it did with my court shit in NE and felonies dropped to tickets. Energy my people energy. Not to many actually really know me and what I am capable of Its all about energy. I died 2 times so far in this life and I have learned so much from those times. Life is nothing but a road to the next journey..


We are kindred souls no doubt. I havent found the right energy yet. Been on this off the road journey for a long bit now, I could use the right combination....


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 22, 2017)

Very happy with the triple purple pie that survived the cold snap.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2017)

Everyone your plants look great. I chopped 3/5 of my room the other day. Most was unseeded but I did seed a God's Gift, White Tahoe Cookies, and Super Skunk with Super Crazy and a WTC and Gods Gift with Smoke Jumper Og. Now the other 2\5 has the Triple Purple Doja male seeding out everything. I moved a ton of my mom's out to the green house and will be reversing a gg4 s1 making S2 generation and a few other crosses. The gg4 and cherry pie will be in to flower in a week or so


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2017)

By the way the Triple Doja Dog killed it!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 22, 2017)

Sounds like some nice combos up there.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 22, 2017)

Excited as always


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 22, 2017)

Sounds great Doc, I'll have to get my hands on some of those GG4 S2's.


----------



## Durzil (Jan 22, 2017)

Anyone use any of the vdp chart information when setting up temperatures and humidity in a room? I'm just concerned about pm at that humidity.


----------



## green217 (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah id grab some too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2017)

Right on guys. I will have the Dog Kush s2's in the works soon also. I will be makeing fems again for most all spring then will do more regs sumer and fall.


----------



## Durzil (Jan 23, 2017)

Man that BCK stacks retarded. I've got tops going everywhere!


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 23, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Right on guys. I will have the Dog Kush s2's in the works soon also. I will be makeing fems again for most all spring then will do more regs sumer and fall.


Sounds like it's be going to be a great year!


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 23, 2017)

Durzil said:


> Anyone use any of the vdp chart information when setting up temperatures and humidity in a room? I'm just concerned about pm at that humidity.


No but I'd love see that chart myself


----------



## Javadog (Jan 23, 2017)

I live in a Coastal Desert and have thought about VPD and my need
to add humidity to my grows. 

I am an old Trusted Cultivator of Mushrooms too and have all the old
tools for adding humidity. 

This might be another useful discussion....as I have previously used
this hygrometer control system:

https://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-HygroTherm-Temperature-Controller/dp/B0019IHK9Q/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1485189047&sr=8-3&keywords=hygrometer+reptile+controller

...but I am thinking that dropping a bit more dough might get me the
proper "controller" that I should be using. 

"Controllers" is a chapter unto itself.....how to approach this topic?

JD


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 23, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Is it April yet. I need to be there at least to get it started then back and forth for a month or 2 but there will be someone there as @natro.hydro will be there with me and when I cant. ITs gonna take a few of us to make it happen but it will happen. I am getting excited big time. I cant wiat to take some of my stuff and share with people out there so you all know us midwest country boys can grow dank as can natro and that is why he is coming with cause he has showed me he grows great.


I am so ready it's not even funny. Only thing I am even a little worried is having zero experience outdoors except with garden plants and I grow some mean fucking peppers lol.

Seen on instagram doc is already running the hoop house with night lights. That shit is crazy to me...


----------



## GroErr (Jan 23, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> No but I'd love see that chart myself


I believe this is the VPD chart being discussed. The gold/brown ranges are supposed to be ideal. Don't disagree but running RH as high as they suggest could cause all kinds of other issues like bringing on PM/mould...


----------



## green217 (Jan 23, 2017)

GroErr said:


> I believe this is the VPD chart being discussed. The gold/brown ranges are supposed to be ideal. Don't disagree but running RH as high as they suggest could cause all kinds of other issues like bringing on PM/mould...
> 
> View attachment 3883042


I run in a humid area, and have to condition the outside air. I don't like to walk into flower room and see anything over 65%, definetly wouldn't want 75%, where it looks like my "ideal" RH is at on the chart when my room is 79F. I know from experience that moisture starts accumulating on leaves at those levels, never had PM(knock on wood) and just seems like conditions are right for it at those levels.


----------



## Durzil (Jan 23, 2017)

Yup that's the chart. It would take clean clean plants. I'm running in the 60% range now. I bumped it up last night. Going to watch for pm closely. I used neem/karanja/essential oils on them twice along with my sulfur burner twice for over an hour in a 3 day stretch. I'm going to spray and burner again this week. I haven't seen anything on them thus far. I'm out presently, but I also normally add beneficial microbs from OG Biowar and make ACTea with it. I did water some EM-1 about 5 days ago as I have some of that as a temporary replacement.


----------



## Durzil (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm only keeping the humidity up a week or two to see how much of a difference it makes and does anything show itself. But I've slowly raised the level in my room over the years and as long as I keep my IPM up and don't bring in infected plants I've not been seeing issues in the 50s% so far, trying 60s% now. This'll just be for veg.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 23, 2017)

That is the other side of this coin Gro....I never have PM...but
I have recognized how lucky this is.

But my RH drops to levels that are not even depicted on that graph. LOL

JD


----------



## Durzil (Jan 23, 2017)

Javadog said:


> I live in a Coastal Desert and have thought about VPD and my need
> to add humidity to my grows.
> 
> I am an old Trusted Cultivator of Mushrooms too and have all the old
> ...


I would get a Titan or better myself. I got a little nicer one but the Titan one would have worked fine for my room.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 23, 2017)

green217 said:


> I run in a humid area, and have to condition the outside air. I don't like to walk into flower room and see anything over 65%, definetly wouldn't want 75%, where it looks like my "ideal" RH is at on the chart when my room is 79F. I know from experience that moisture starts accumulating on leaves at those levels, never had PM(knock on wood) and just seems like conditions are right for it at those levels.


Yeah that's the thing with that chart, my preference is 78-82F so I should be ~65-70% RH but that would kill my grows. My area (outdoor) is terrible for PM, it's everywhere. Summers it's difficult to manage so I run a dehuey lights out, set to 55% which is my maximum. Over time I determined that if I keep under 55%, PM won't show on anything other than the worst PM-prone strains. Over that and it always shows up.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 23, 2017)

natro.hydro said:


> I am so ready it's not even funny. Only thing I am even a little worried is having zero experience outdoors except with garden plants and I grow some mean fucking peppers lol.
> 
> Seen on instagram doc is already running the hoop house with night lights. That shit is crazy to me...


Do exactly what you do with peppers bro, you'll have monster weed plants


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2017)

natro.hydro said:


> I am so ready it's not even funny. Only thing I am even a little worried is having zero experience outdoors except with garden plants and I grow some mean fucking peppers lol.
> 
> Seen on instagram doc is already running the hoop house with night lights. That shit is crazy to me...


The way you grow indoors outside will be easy


----------



## green217 (Jan 23, 2017)

Durzil said:


> I'm only keeping the humidity up a week or two to see how much of a difference it makes and does anything show itself. But I've slowly raised the level in my room over the years and as long as I keep my IPM up and don't bring in infected plants I've not been seeing issues in the 50s% so far, trying 60s% now. This'll just be for veg.


I try to keep mine as low as I can. My flower room stays between mid 50's and mid 60's RH. Sometimes it may peak in high 70's. I do have 4 fans in a 5'x6' though. I've yet to have PM, but I've never brought a plant/clone in my garden from anyone else.


Dr.D81 said:


> Right on guys. I will have the Dog Kush s2's in the works soon also. I will be makeing fems again for most all spring then will do more regs sumer and fall.


I've got a fem Dog going now. Is it from the same stock(BB)?
I will grab a pack of those GG fems you make, shoulda grabbed them last time they were available


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 23, 2017)

natro.hydro said:


> I am so ready it's not even funny. Only thing I am even a little worried is having zero experience outdoors except with garden plants and I grow some mean fucking peppers lol.
> 
> Seen on instagram doc is already running the hoop house with night lights. That shit is crazy to me...


Outdoors is fun. You know how to read a plant and grow one. The biggest difference is outdoors you spray everything around your grow with seven and plants if bugs are causing issues. You seen my back yard and the bugs didnt fuck with my plants as I sprayed everything around them every 2 weeks. You gonna love outdoors big time. 


Dr.D81 said:


> By the way the Triple Doja Dog killed it!


You mean its fire or you killed it?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 23, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Outdoors is fun. You know how to read a plant and grow one. The biggest difference is outdoors you spray everything around your grow with seven and plants if bugs are causing issues. You seen my back yard and the bugs didnt fuck with my plants as I sprayed everything around them every 2 weeks. You gonna love outdoors big time.
> 
> You mean its fire or you killed it?


Who sprays all that shit outdoors? Not me, I either get the hose out or I hit them with superhot chili powder/LAB/aloe combo. I can't get any of that shit here even if I wanted to use it. 

I read that as its fire @DCobeen


----------



## Durzil (Jan 23, 2017)

I've had PM from being given infected stuff earlier in my quest for growing knowledge. After that initial issue I've been far more proactive in active prevention. I was running in the 40's after that but have been raising it over time. Will still be in 50's after a few weeks of flower and 40's at end. Just trying upping for better vdp and some explosive veg growth hopefully. Always tinkering and learning lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 23, 2017)

Average RH where I am is a 65% average for the year, guess Im covered lol


----------



## Durzil (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm just changing my dehumidifier setpoint I'm not having to add humidity thankfully Oregon has plenty. I'm actually saving a little eltricity by running higher temps & humidity to I'm thinking. I went with 64% and trying that out. 24 hrs in looks good so far. No signs of mold.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 23, 2017)

I had a problem with PM one time and found "Mildew Cure", works wonders
on PM, all natural cotton seed oil, corn oil, garlic oil in a water misable
concentrate. Spray once and mildew is gone and you can use it right up until
harvest.
My humidity usually runs 35 - 50% but I had a broken pipe and the RH went up to
75%+ when the PM broke out.
By the way Radioactive is the easiest cloning plant I've found to date, 4 - 5 days
in the Oxycloner and presto got roots!
CP x Dr W now at 15 days.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2017)

I get over night RH in the 80s in my tents and never an issue, but my daytime is always 40s and 50s.
Super bad rainy days can get to 60+5 at times, but I have several fans in my tents


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2017)

Both my tents are 82*F and one 40 other 42% RH, this is anon raining day, but did rain most of the day yday


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2017)

I try to keep my rooms at 50% rh myself


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 24, 2017)

to the top for dr.d81........ky


----------



## Durzil (Jan 24, 2017)

Took a few veg pics at sunset. Ran out of time for the OFP and the WTC, TDD & Paradise OG are still catching up as the plants are all different ages. 2.5 gals of soil.

   

I've been stripping leaves good to encourage the secondary colas to catch up and improve light penetration and airflow. Lots of LST as well to strengthen the branches.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 25, 2017)

@oldman60 Okay to speed up cloning ph to 5.8 and use some cal mag in your rez. I been doing that and every clone roots faster. I get some like SLH that root in 2-3 days and slow ones 2 weeks this is a picture at 2 weeks for some as I add in clones couple times a week as they go into flower.
 
As far as RH goes I had 98% RH for 3 weeks at end of flower and no PM/mold but I had a vortex of air pushing the plants around big time. That was a scary time and what I noticed is that all plants had way more resin on them. clogged my 25 micron bag so bad it took me 2 days to get it drained for my hash wich I got 2 oz of hash form just that bag.


----------



## green217 (Jan 25, 2017)

Durzil said:


> Took a few veg pics at sunset. Ran out of time for the OFP and the WTC, TDD & Paradise OG are still catching up as the plants are all different ages. 2.5 gals of soil.
> 
> View attachment 3884303 View attachment 3884301 View attachment 3884302 View attachment 3884305
> 
> I've been stripping leaves good to encourage the secondary colas to catch up and improve light penetration and airflow. Lots of LST as well to strengthen the branches.


damn you definitely stripped it down. I never remove leaves off my plants and can get 4oz of a plant vegged for around a month (strain dependant). Have you tried it both ways? meaning without removing leaves?


----------



## Javadog (Jan 25, 2017)

I inadvertently make plants like that with excess nutes. :0) . 

But I know, they will explode.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 25, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> @oldman60 Okay to speed up cloning ph to 5.8 and use some cal mag in your rez. I been doing that and every clone roots faster. I get some like SLH that root in 2-3 days and slow ones 2 weeks this is a picture at 2 weeks for some as I add in clones couple times a week as they go into flower.
> View attachment 3884641
> As far as RH goes I had 98% RH for 3 weeks at end of flower and no PM/mold but I had a vortex of air pushing the plants around big time. That was a scary time and what I noticed is that all plants had way more resin on them. clogged my 25 micron bag so bad it took me 2 days to get it drained for my hash wich I got 2 oz of hash form just that bag.


Thanks brother, I'm going to do that right now, my ph is already 5.8 so I'll add the CalMag.


----------



## Jubilant (Jan 25, 2017)

All this root porn is getting me hot and bothered


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 25, 2017)

Jubilant said:


> All this root porn is getting me hot and bothered


Spring fever hitting early.


----------



## Durzil (Jan 25, 2017)

green217 said:


> damn you definitely stripped it down. I never remove leaves off my plants and can get 4oz of a plant vegged for around a month (strain dependant). Have you tried it both ways? meaning without removing leaves?


I'm doing a longer veg than most. I found during heavy training I like to remove leaves as needed for light and air flow. I take off branch starts and focus the growing in the directions I want. I've been bending and twisting branches into place as well. Those are in 2.5 gals and it's final home is a 20 gal. Lots of time for them still. I'm trying to make a bunch of sturdy main colas that I don't have to net. The Paradise OG I have is very glue dominant but I'm hoping it's not as floppy as glue once bigger or I will have to trellis her.


----------



## 420roofer (Jan 26, 2017)

I checked my garden today after being gone another week. I only had to pull 2 boys out of 12 plants. That's the best ratio I've ever had. Here's pics of :
one of the bdub kush(bck x pga)
Purple rum bayou
One of the dagda mor
Purple creek kush
Canopy shot.
The big plant in the background is a dagda mor (purple hells angel).


The pck has brownish mold looking stuff on the stalk at the bottom of it. Some of the branches were wilting. Should i cull that one? I'm thinking i should and spray the rest with some cider vinegar water? Any ideas?


----------



## Javadog (Jan 26, 2017)

You should know whether that fungi is actively attacking that plant systemically pretty quickly.

I have seen where such a mold infection is not lethal....though that does look fairly advanced.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## 420roofer (Jan 26, 2017)

Javadog said:


> You should know whether that fungi is actively attacking that plant systemically pretty quickly.
> 
> I have seen where such a mold infection is not lethal....though that does look fairly advanced.
> 
> ...


I made a spray with vinegar ,molasses ,veg oil, and baking soda. I looked closer and found it starting on two other plants. I sprayed them with it and spread them out so they get better airflow. I've never had problems with mold before. I usually have more males and therefor more room between them when i weed them out. Ive got to teach the wife to look for problems daily instead of having me discover them each weekend.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 26, 2017)

Yes....fresh air is death to molds....FAE == Fresh Air Exchange

This is a big deal when fruiting mushrooms too.

Good luck....odd territory...

JD

P.S. H2O2 is fungal acid too.


----------



## Durzil (Jan 26, 2017)

Yeah I'd up airflow and strip low old leaves to improve the air flow. If you have a sulfar burner that would really help prevent any further exposure while you treat. Green Cure is a good spray for mold if the vinegar doesn't handle it. It's just sodium bicarbonate and changes the pH on the leaves/stalk to prevent it from forming. Would also help stop others from being infected. I would also recommend beneficial microbs asap. They will kill the mold on the inside and prevent future break outs. I use OG Biowar aka Capulators Beneficial Microbs. Biggest thing once the plants are suppressed is killing the spores left in room.


----------



## Durzil (Jan 26, 2017)

My future homework.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 26, 2017)

Those are perfect. I watched movies about the "Revolution" a long
time ago now. He is a cool dude. I need those too. :0)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

Durzil said:


> My future homework.
> 
> View attachment 3885698


Shit dude I have posted those if you want to read by the [email protected]


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

PM me you email Addie and I'll send u a treasure trove...


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 26, 2017)

To the top for dr.d81.............ky


----------



## green217 (Jan 26, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Who sprays all that shit outdoors? Not me, I either get the hose out or I hit them with superhot chili powder/LAB/aloe combo. I can't get any of that shit here even if I wanted to use it.
> 
> I read that as its fire @DCobeen


Used sevin on my first crop during veg period outside. Then I read about how only one honey bee can land on it and return to hive and kill them all. There are a few honey bee keepers in close by, they visit and polinate all my veggies outside. So after I read that and just how they are being wiped out I decided to stop using it. I've always been scared of any bee or wasp, until someone showed me how gentle honey bees were. There're natures best pollinators!


----------



## Friction1957 (Jan 26, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> PM me you email Addie and I'll send u a treasure trove...


Can you put me on that list as well please?


----------



## Friction1957 (Jan 26, 2017)

What a great week here in the Pacific Northwest. For those that don't know I'm expanding my grow right now. Basically I'll have 3x the space this year as last year. I'm putting in a new veg room and flower room as well as a couple of new hoop houses. Indoor about another 250 sq ft and outdoor about 500 sq ft. I'm hoping for a great year. Already have a butt ton of Doc's gear dropped getting ready for the March 1st hoop house deployments. That said I'm seriously about the least handy person you've ever met. I suck more than a girl, well more than any girl I've ever dated and I a total slut so that's a big number.

Good news is that Doc is great at building stuff, dude has some mad skills, seriously. Continuing my unholy, unbelievable lucky streak since I started growing two plants only last May so I'm a TOTAL noob. Doc has been up here a couple of days this week helping me build my room. "Helping me" is a huge over statement. Basically he does all the work while I stand around and chat him up. True story. Anyway, I just want to put out there what an amazing huge amount of work he's doing for almost nothing in payment. I mean I really owe so much to him already for the grow last year and the genetics. I'm a sickly fat out of shape old guy who's body and lungs are toast. Doc has been up here busting ass, doing amazingly good work and teaching me about indoor growing (never grew indoors before). What's amazing is I don't have shit the guy wants, he grows better than me, knows more than me and has way more going on day to day than I do. There really isn't any good reason for all of this high end effort from him other than he's just one hell of a good man. He was right.

Thanks Doc, I know we aren't done yet, but I want to say very publicly just how much I personally appreciate everything you have done for me. If it were not for you I wouldn't be any where near the level of growing that I am. Karma owes you big time.

Doc wiring plugs to the timer for the flower room. Will be a little over 8K watts of light in the flower room.
 

Walling off one of the rooms required a wall around the central heat and water heater that still give access to them should it be needed.
 

Mini split came today, and of course Doc's the man to get that set up as well.
 

There doesn't seem to be a single thing I'm doing in the rooms that he can't do, and do well. 

Thanks Doc, as a noob getting to watch a Master Grower at work is rare and special treat and one that I appreciate more than you can know. Please tell the misses thanks for letting me steal you for a few days!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

Friction1957 said:


> Can you put me on that list as well please?


Done


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

I'll say the same thing I said on another forum, you are in a significant position surrounded by some great people. Feed off that energy and pass it along . You do that already


----------



## green217 (Jan 26, 2017)

Friction1957 said:


> What a great week here in the Pacific Northwest. For those that don't know I'm expanding my grow right now. Basically I'll have 3x the space this year as last year. I'm putting in a new veg room and flower room as well as a couple of new hoop houses. Indoor about another 250 sq ft and outdoor about 500 sq ft. I'm hoping for a great year. Already have a butt ton of Doc's gear dropped getting ready for the March 1st hoop house deployments. That said I'm seriously about the least handy person you've ever met. I suck more than a girl, well more than any girl I've ever dated and I a total slut so that's a big number.
> 
> Good news is that Doc is great at building stuff, dude has some mad skills, seriously. Continuing my unholy, unbelievable lucky streak since I started growing two plants only last May so I'm a TOTAL noob. Doc has been up here a couple of days this week helping me build my room. "Helping me" is a huge over statement. Basically he does all the work while I stand around and chat him up. True story. Anyway, I just want to put out there what an amazing huge amount of work he's doing for almost nothing in payment. I mean I really owe so much to him already for the grow last year and the genetics. I'm a sickly fat out of shape old guy who's body and lungs are toast. Doc has been up here busting ass, doing amazingly good work and teaching me about indoor growing (never grew indoors before). What's amazing is I don't have shit the guy wants, he grows better than me, knows more than me and has way more going on day to day than I do. There really isn't any good reason for all of this high end effort from him other than he's just one hell of a good man. He was right.
> 
> ...


Looks like you are going to be hooked up, always nice to know someone with a lot of experience and Doc has that. I wanna minisplit in order to get rid of my portable ac in one room, and window unit in other. I grow in shed though so I'd have to insulate the entire building which is quite large. Sure you'll have a nice space to grow some dank soon. Any word on what we spoke about Friction?

peace,
green217


----------



## Organja (Jan 26, 2017)

Durzil said:


> My future homework.
> 
> View attachment 3885698


Teaming with microbes is intense. I started it but never finished. As much as I'd like to be able to understand the science.. it's hardcore


----------



## Organja (Jan 26, 2017)

Friction1957 said:


> What a great week here in the Pacific Northwest. For those that don't know I'm expanding my grow right now. Basically I'll have 3x the space this year as last year. I'm putting in a new veg room and flower room as well as a couple of new hoop houses. Indoor about another 250 sq ft and outdoor about 500 sq ft. I'm hoping for a great year. Already have a butt ton of Doc's gear dropped getting ready for the March 1st hoop house deployments. That said I'm seriously about the least handy person you've ever met. I suck more than a girl, well more than any girl I've ever dated and I a total slut so that's a big number.
> 
> Good news is that Doc is great at building stuff, dude has some mad skills, seriously. Continuing my unholy, unbelievable lucky streak since I started growing two plants only last May so I'm a TOTAL noob. Doc has been up here a couple of days this week helping me build my room. "Helping me" is a huge over statement. Basically he does all the work while I stand around and chat him up. True story. Anyway, I just want to put out there what an amazing huge amount of work he's doing for almost nothing in payment. I mean I really owe so much to him already for the grow last year and the genetics. I'm a sickly fat out of shape old guy who's body and lungs are toast. Doc has been up here busting ass, doing amazingly good work and teaching me about indoor growing (never grew indoors before). What's amazing is I don't have shit the guy wants, he grows better than me, knows more than me and has way more going on day to day than I do. There really isn't any good reason for all of this high end effort from him other than he's just one hell of a good man. He was right.
> 
> ...


This guy is a good guy...I've only been blessed with his presence once but I can tell he's true good people.
Much respect to the good Doc!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi eveyone. As you saw I was up in PDX again today, and tomorrow I will be out at the Rec farm. Looks Iike I will have some catching up to do on here. Smoking the first of the Sunset Sherbet x GG4 #4 and it has a nice combination of pineapple and pina colada


----------



## fumble (Jan 27, 2017)

Friction1957 said:


> Can you put me on that list as well please?


Ditto that


----------



## fumble (Jan 27, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Done


Me too please


----------



## Mohican (Jan 27, 2017)

Nice duck bucket!


----------



## 420roofer (Jan 27, 2017)

Trimmed some fan leaves to get light in lower tops and gave the old wheelbarrow a paint job.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 27, 2017)

420roofer said:


> Trimmed some fan leaves to get light in lower tops and gave the old wheelbarrow a paint job.


Ha ha! That's pretty badass.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 27, 2017)

Awesome idea and execution!


----------



## green217 (Jan 27, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I'll say the same thing I said on another forum, you are in a significant position surrounded by some great people. Feed off that energy and pass it along . You do that already


i'm on the list all ready? On IG? i know u sent the January menu to me dm. Or is there another list?


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 27, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Who sprays all that shit outdoors? Not me, I either get the hose out or I hit them with superhot chili powder/LAB/aloe combo. I can't get any of that shit here even if I wanted to use it.
> 
> I read that as its fire @DCobeen


I had to spray around them. The bugs around here eat whole crops. I even had to search and find about a dozen of them green tomato worms which had small cocoons starting. I just removed the leaf and into the fire. I sprayed my veggie garden with it and still lost some to bugs. The area we are looking at should be allot easier to grow in than here and where Doc is at. I know 2 growers within a mile of me who lost allot of their MJ crops to bugs as they didnt spray a perimeter like I did.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> I had to spray around them. The bugs around here eat whole crops. I even had to search and find about a dozen of them green tomato worms which had small cocoons starting. I just removed the leaf and into the fire. I sprayed my veggie garden with it and still lost some to bugs. The area we are looking at should be allot easier to grow in than here and where Doc is at. I know 2 growers within a mile of me who lost allot of their MJ crops to bugs as they didnt spray a perimeter like I did.


IPM early and all the way through huh


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2017)

green217 said:


> i'm on the list all ready? On IG? i know u sent the January menu to me dm. Or is there another list?


PM me your email on here and will send them


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2017)

fumble said:


> Me too please


No probs @fumble PM me your email addie on here and will send them


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 27, 2017)

@Vnsmkr 

You are the man  pm sent and many thanks good sir


----------



## Durzil (Jan 27, 2017)

Awesome work Doc! I'm excited about those Paradise OG! Which pheno is that your smoking?


----------



## Durzil (Jan 27, 2017)

Thank you @Vnsmkr !!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2017)

Sure brah you are welcome.


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 27, 2017)

doc.is breading fire beans that grow like hell.ky


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 27, 2017)

@Vnsmkr you say you got those books in digital form? what books you got?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2017)

PM me your email and you can sort through them, theres a few.....


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 27, 2017)

2 of 2 gg4 s1 cracked within 24 hours


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 28, 2017)

So we are getting there processing the indoor harvest and the other side is seeded up really well. Went out to the farm yesterday and I have to get my marijuana workers card asap. The paperwork has been in for 3 weeks now and it takes two months then you get an investigator. Then it is 3 more months which will put it at June till we will get to flip a crop. I will be over seeing 5000 sq ft of flower canopy at this site and looks like for a three year contract. It kind of sucks we will have to wait so long to get started but that will give us time to harvest my spring crop and replant. Also gives me more time to help get the med grow going with @DCobeen


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 28, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> So we are getting there processing the indoor harvest and the other side is seeded up really well. Went out to the farm yesterday and I have to get my marijuana workers card asap. The paperwork has been in for 3 weeks now and it takes two months then you get an investigator. Then it is 3 more months which will put it at June till we will get to flip a crop. I will be over seeing 5000 sq ft of flower canopy at this site and looks like for a three year contract. It kind of sucks we will have to wait so long to get started but that will give us time to harvest my spring crop and replant. Also gives me more time to help get the med grow going with @DCobeen


Sounds radical


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 28, 2017)

He'll yea Doc. Sounds like things are swingin'.
You gonna kill it again this year.
Missed seeing ya at SG's, had bidness to take care of.
Hope all works out well for ya.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2017)

5000ft^2 damn!
I am over seeing (2) 8ft^2 canopies lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 28, 2017)

Mines not big enough to qualify as a canopy


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 28, 2017)

I have enough trouble with a 8 x 8 flower room and a 4 x 8 veg tent.
I started my veg too early now I need to set up 3 more lights in the flower room
so the room will be about 8 x 10 with a solid canopy @ 4200 watts.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 28, 2017)

Yea I a stoked for the next few years. It should be fun to say the least.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 28, 2017)

you just needed to relocate to an area that would allow you to un-leash your talents


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2017)

So guys I am about ready for summer when I can empty the garage and build a proper flower room out of it. I want to move the veg out of there but I have to build a building to do that. It is such a pain in the ass in a rent house. Hopefully at some point we can buy a house but we will have to pay cash for it. Which is such a giant pain in the ass too, but not much else you can do when you make all cash that banks still can't take.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2017)

Pulled the two TPD males out of the flower room when I watered this morning, so today I have to spray some h2o2 in there. I kind of flooded the room again and need to spray bad. Been putting it off till the males came out. Got to tie everything up too. They are getting so weighty the branches are snapping off. Been doing my garden work before the kids get up since I got back from traveling. Bad thing about that is I am done by 9 every night now. On that old man schedule


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 29, 2017)

So a friend just woke me up. Has a GE dehumifier he just gave to me. Has a hose attachment so I dont have to dump my 2nd Dehumidifier by hand now. Well that is after I clean the shit out of it. Its only a year old and looks like 10 years old lol. Its the same model as I got in my flower room which cost me $300 on sale so a couple hrs of cleaning is a good deal. Now to go find and cut another old garden hose and clean that. makes life easier for my up coming trip to OR as in 2 weeks will be there. Hopefully we find land that works for use on the cheap.


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 29, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Pulled the two TPD males out of the flower room when I watered this morning, so today I have to spray some h2o2 in there. I kind of flooded the room again and need to spray bad. Been putting it off till the males came out. Got to tie everything up too. They are getting so weighty the branches are snapping off. Been doing my garden work before the kids get up since I got back from traveling. Bad thing about that is I am done by 9 every night now. On that old man schedule


I sent you a pm...ky


----------



## skunkwreck (Jan 29, 2017)

Cherry Pie x Dr. Who


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 29, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea I a stoked for the next few years. It should be fun to say the least.


Hope you have a good year.


----------



## Friction1957 (Jan 29, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Pulled the two TPD males out of the flower room when I watered this morning, so today I have to spray some h2o2 in there. I kind of flooded the room again and need to spray bad. Been putting it off till the males came out. Got to tie everything up too. They are getting so weighty the branches are snapping off. Been doing my garden work before the kids get up since I got back from traveling. Bad thing about that is I am done by 9 every night now. On that old man schedule


hey there is a reason most of us old guys are on that schedule! lolz
You are going to kill it this year. 



DCobeen said:


> So a friend just woke me up. Has a GE dehumifier he just gave to me. Has a hose attachment so I dont have to dump my 2nd Dehumidifier by hand now. Well that is after I clean the shit out of it. Its only a year old and looks like 10 years old lol. Its the same model as I got in my flower room which cost me $300 on sale so a couple hrs of cleaning is a good deal. Now to go find and cut another old garden hose and clean that. makes life easier for my up coming trip to OR as in 2 weeks will be there. Hopefully we find land that works for use on the cheap.


you'll find a good spot, I'm sure of it. Looking forward to you coming out here.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 29, 2017)

Been on that schedule for a minute and am not even mid 40's yet, kids to bed at 9 and Im up at 2 or 3 if not before then


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2017)

Just found out I will be getting a cut of lavender and OMMPPIGFARMER'S cut of stardawg in two weeks.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 29, 2017)

Hey brother did you send those beans out DC sent over? I have a few packages hanging out in the mail system right now, so curious.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hey brother did you send those beans out DC sent over? I have a few packages hanging out in the mail system right now, so curious.


I have not they are sitting on my mantle. I will send them out as soon as some mail from Dc makes it in this week.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 29, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have not they are sitting on my mantle. I will send them out as soon as some mail from Dc makes it in this week.


Thanks bro. Glad to know they aren't lost somewhere.


----------



## Durzil (Jan 30, 2017)

So excited about those cuts!!!!! 


I have an OFP #4 rooted good now if you need it bro.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 30, 2017)

Durzil said:


> So excited about those cuts!!!!!
> 
> 
> I have an OFP #4 rooted good now if you need it bro.


I have clones of 1 - 5 it is just 7 from the seeded side I will have to save


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 30, 2017)

Next full moon I will be popping a bunch of White Tahoe Cookies x Super Crazy and Gods Gift x Super Crazy. These will be run this spring outside and seeded back to the best male that pops up. I will also pop a few of the Super Skunk x Super Crazy to test while I am at it.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 30, 2017)

Sounds good Doc. Super Qrazy is a great cross to work with.


----------



## Durzil (Jan 30, 2017)

I've got a few of those WTC x SC so far from that headstash you gave me. Such genetic potential!!!!


----------



## Durzil (Jan 30, 2017)

Working on my 27 gallon toates today I'm converting to SIPs. Looks to be about 20 gallons of soil and 5 gallons water. I'm going to hook up drains and a res to the SIPs, that they will fill from. This will automate flower now I just need to figure something for veg.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 30, 2017)

Durzil said:


> Working on my 27 gallon toates today I'm converting to SIPs. Looks to be about 20 gallons of soil and 5 gallons water. I'm going to hook up drains and a res to the SIPs, that they will fill from. This will automate flower now I just need to figure something for veg.
> 
> View attachment 3889174


Looks good. I like the idea of hooking up drains and a res.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 30, 2017)

Yea I pulled a nice Super Crazy and I am loving the White Tahoe Cookies. I am going to pop 50 of the WTC x SC and 50 of the GG x SC. Should give me some great selections as well as a lot of f2 seeds


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm liking the Karma OGs so far here. First time growing them here.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 30, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Pulled the two TPD males out of the flower room when I watered this morning, so today I have to spray some h2o2 in there. I kind of flooded the room again and need to spray bad. Been putting it off till the males came out. Got to tie everything up too. They are getting so weighty the branches are snapping off. Been doing my garden work before the kids get up since I got back from traveling. Bad thing about that is I am done by 9 every night now. On that old man schedule


Hey! I resemble that.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 30, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I'm liking the Karma OGs so far here. First time growing them here.


That Karma OG is some kick ass bud, I love Doc's crosses with it but it definitely
stands tall on it's own.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 30, 2017)

Very cool! I have males and females going right now so I plan to chuck some pollen. Have KOG, Headbanger, Quantum Kush, & Sinfully Sour males to play with later on


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 30, 2017)

And a fuckoad more which are on the come up (Sourkaberry, Moon Rocker F2's, Blue Shark, Blue Lime Pie x Chernobyl, & some Bodhi Clusterfunk x Bodhi Open Pollination).


----------



## Durzil (Jan 30, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> And a fuckoad more which are on the come up (Sourkaberry, Moon Rocker F2's, Blue Shark, Blue Lime Pie x Chernobyl, & some Bodhi Clusterfunk x Bodhi Open Pollination).


Blue lime pie x Chernobyl sounds amazing


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 30, 2017)

Durzil said:


> Blue lime pie x Chernobyl sounds amazing


Is just a chuck of mine, first version, but yeah they are looking as nice as the Sourkaberries, growing the best, largest leaves so far, and looking sturdy (only 3 weeks or so). Hoping I'll find something nice in the group


----------



## Durzil (Jan 30, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Is just a chuck of mine, first version, but yeah they are looking as nice as the Sourkaberries, growing the best, largest leaves so far, and looking sturdy (only 3 weeks or so). Hoping I'll find something nice in the group



Hell yeah man! I love the sound of it.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple purple pie

Starting to really pop


----------



## Friction1957 (Jan 30, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Triple purple pie
> 
> Starting to really pop
> 
> View attachment 3889363


I'm looking forward to seeing how this one does


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

Me too, that TPP looks like its going to be nice


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 31, 2017)

I have some TPP waiting to trim. I will get some pics at some point but it was cherry pie dominant like most of them I have seen. The TPP, TDD, Ellcrys, and Dagda Mor I have run did great and big yielding.


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 31, 2017)

I have 2 mad cherry pie & 3 TPP a long with a couple of friction they all seem to be nice fast growing plants.This is the first time i have picked up seeds and had them in the mail box in 3 days.


----------



## Friction1957 (Jan 31, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> I have 2 mad cherry pie & 3 TPP a long with a couple of friction they all seem to be nice fast growing plants.This is the first time i have picked up seeds and had them in the mail box in 3 days.


looking good.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 31, 2017)

Those do look happy.


----------



## 420roofer (Jan 31, 2017)

My tpp. About 2 weeks into flower.


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 31, 2017)

my TPR showed slight purpling on new growth when stressed as a baby & again when a teen but then Green green green 
took clones more green (easy cloner) now my mom /test bunny is flowering under 16 hours of lite 
Yellowish pistals & Black & I Do Mean Black calexes At 1st i thought it was Rot 
I've stressed Da fuck outta the bitch 
i cooled the foook outts her(no cold induced color either ) & then hot , then cool & gave her PM on purpose , she gets it but it looks to be controllable , she had a week of 12 hours , had a few weeks of the muggest humid moist xmas & jan I've seen in 10 years , thick AF stems bushy but still reaches up to make a tree .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

You gave her PM on purpose? I'm not understanding that statement.....


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 31, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> You gave her PM on purpose? I'm not understanding that statement.....


PM is heavily present in my conditions I'm at near sealevel & the bay is just miles as the crow fly 
i get PM 3 seasons of the year & it all depends which way the wind that blows the fog around 
I PM test everything I run 
indoors , outdoors & in my greenhouse before proceeding with running any strains 
I learned the hard way I lost 8 trees of Cherry pie & prebubba 98 
there's a reason that bubba 98 was lost for awhile ,it's Pm prone they melted in one night that the fog rolled in & cooled off a humid fall day 
I only had one plant get PM in my last summer GH gro it was LSD & I think it was a off pheneo as well as I've run it many times & it never got it , this plant had a different taste smell anyway


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 31, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> You gave her PM on purpose? I'm not understanding that statement.....


Bodhi will bring a pm infected in to a room to see what gets it


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 31, 2017)

I noticed that both BCK & RB both get PM but beat it back very quickly when put into living soil 
@Dr.D81 both those clones are thriving now One turned fuzzy (RB#17) all over the next day after I picked them up from U 
I didn't think she'd make at all been touch & go for weeks but she under a quantum board & loves it PM gone


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Bodhi will bring a pm infected in to a room to see what gets it


Yeah I understand him doing it, he's breeding and selling the wares...me, as a grower, I wouldnt do that.....why bring something in, just to see....


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 31, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> .why bring something in, just to see....


when u lose 1/2 or a 3rd of a Greenhouse crop to something I can test strains for I am Now proactive 
I've had my surprises & learned from them


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

Start foliaring with LAB or EM1 at an early age and you won't get that shit if you're on top of your game.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

I hear you about being proactive and thats why you start working an IPM program from day 1. Not knocking, just curious why you did that. Assume you are on top of that IPM program now....


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 31, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Start foliaring with LAB or EM1 at an early age and you won't get that shit if you're on top of your game.....


I LAB/horsetail fern/fulvic/silica as a regular almost daily in my G/H summer grows 
alternate BT in there to catch any butterflies that make into a open door way 
only had one worm last year & Actually think it was a lacewing larval
didn't have any PM last year but that LSD


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 31, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I hear you about being proactive and thats why you start working an IPM program from day 1. Not knocking, just curious why you did that. Assume you are on top of that IPM program now....


again PM is present in my environment Soo at some point any grow by me is subject to infection everywhere & anywhere
so me being proactive with my PM control measures I infect all new seedlings to pm as they are going to be exposed to it sooner or later anyway , some strains will take PM & beat it , some it weakens the plant very slowly & in flower it will suddenly just melt


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

Ok, I still dont understand your thought process, but thats ok. PM can be present in ANY environment.....Im outdoors in VN, its present here too, but that doesnt mean I affect anything to check em out, I just do my due diligence to NOT get PM, shits systemic.....


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 31, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> PM can be present in ANY environment.


the point is , u say PM 'can' be anywhere ...in my world (local environment) it's present 24/7 all year except June & July parts of Aug , every morning there is a PM bloom as the dew point & temp make it happy for 3 to 4 hours 
do u get the process of why i test my new strains that i plan on running


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't even put in my garden things which could be PM infections waiting to happen....So I just avoid big dense budding cultivars...Never had any issues. The only thing which PM's here is squash, so guess what, I don't plant squash....My thoughts are, why even chance it...If I come across something new which attracts it, I cull that fucker for good


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm surrounded by the pacific ocean & the bay & what makes it worse is I'm in ranch country so there is alotta dust in the air from dirt roads & ranches (PM loves to bloom on dusted leaves ) 
so daily foliliars r the norm 
& neither that big Ocean or the Bay gets above 55F so when the fog rolls off either, that temp swing & dew point gets weird that PM likes 
my local PM blooms to beat the band , so any strain that is pm sensitive struggles here


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

Im on the coast so at least I get alot of air movement. Most everything I have selected to run here has been due to the fact they are fairly known for PM resistance. Check out what I have run, maybe theres some things in there which would do well. And just to clarify I wasnt knocking you Fastslappy, just trying to understand your process.


----------



## Durzil (Jan 31, 2017)

Some strains are PM magnet and I tend to weed them out the garden at times. Different phenos will be better than others. I get testing it away from your main operation. I use beneficial microbs as well to keep it from being an issue.


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 31, 2017)

my testing isn't in any flower/veg room nor the g/h 
I have a single cob bar that all teen seedling go under 4 testing ,stressing & sexing 
after running suspect genes that were LARF or poor bud structure I test em all 
yeah i waste some beans but better to waste beans than waste time , $ & soil on poor buds due to gene pool issues that u hope gets better as the grow progresses lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> my testing isn't in any flower/veg room nor the g/h
> I have a single cob bar that all teen seedling go under 4 testing ,stressing & sexing
> after running suspect genes that were LARF or poor bud structure I test em all
> yeah i waste some beans but better to waste beans than waste time , $ & soil on poor buds due to gene pool issues that u hope gets better as the grow progresses lol


Ok, now I get ya! If you had said that first I would have understood straight away. I do something similar, cull early if they are shit, don't care if I paid for them or not.


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 31, 2017)

anyone ever use this ?? organic http://www.bioworksinc.com/products/ag/suffoil-x.php


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

Have not, but have you thought about trying this?

Also, there is increasing evidence (in the 'straight' horticulture world) to support the use of potassium silicate products as systemic fungicides, instead of as a source of P as they're usually sold in the cannabis community. 

Here's some links; http://www.pqcorp.com/products/SilMATRIX.asp
http://www.sarep.ucdavis.edu/Organic...umsilicate.pdf


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 1, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> anyone ever use this ?? organic http://www.bioworksinc.com/products/ag/suffoil-x.php


@nuggs uses that in combination with another product. It got rid of his russet mites and passed testing


----------



## Javadog (Feb 1, 2017)

That other new thing (pointer appreciated) was only available at 
expensive volumes....

"2.5 gallon (25#) $135.00"

I might like to try this. Does anyone have a purchase URL that offers
smaller lots (will probably be at least $30 a quart but I still might bite)

10Q

JD


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Have not, but have you thought about trying this?
> 
> Also, there is increasing evidence (in the 'straight' horticulture world) to support the use of potassium silicate products as systemic fungicides, instead of as a source of P as they're usually sold in the cannabis community.
> 
> ...


This is Potassium Silicate....https://buildasoil.com/products/agsil16h-potassium-silicate


----------



## Javadog (Feb 1, 2017)

...and it says that it is also an excellent emulsifying agent.

Added to Garden Take Down Oil it will make an impressive force.

Thanks!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 1, 2017)

I use it as an emulsifier first  everything else just icing on the cake


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2017)

Well if it works as a systemic fungicide that would be tops for alot of people...


----------



## Durzil (Feb 1, 2017)

I use it. It raises the pH and is good emulsifier for neem/karanja oil or essential oils etc.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 1, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well if it works as a systemic fungicide that would be tops for alot of people...


BAS happens to be local and I bought it for the silica and to replace my bronners for emulsification 

I had no idea of the fungicide but am super excited about it


----------



## Javadog (Feb 1, 2017)

A sack has been ordered.

It seems that they jack the prices on Amazon....I love that, when it is cheaper from
the source directly. :0)


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 1, 2017)

Javadog said:


> ...and it says that it is also an excellent emulsifying agent.
> 
> Added to Garden Take Down Oil it will make an impressive force.
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.johnnyseeds.com/tools-supplies/pest-and-disease-controls/insecticides/suffoil-x---2.5-gal.-7148.0.html?utm_source=froogle&utm_medium=CSE&utm_campaign=MerchantAdv&zmam=80483139&zmas=1&zmac=1&zmap=7148.0&source=google_johnny_seeds&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=NB_PLA_PestDiseaseHiI_GOOG&utm_term=shopping&utm_content=scBDhPbro_dc|pcrid|66999692773|pkw||pmt||&&gclid=CKSf4sLb79ECFUKTfgoddW4N7A


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 1, 2017)

SuffOil-X® - 2.5 Gal. great price. Now does that kill mites and pm? what does it get mixed with and ratio to water ect?


----------



## Durzil (Feb 1, 2017)

I use agisil 16 with neem or Karanji oil plus essential oils all from build a soil as part of my IPM along with OG Biowar (beneficial microbs) and sulfur burner in veg.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 1, 2017)

okay I was wondering at mix rates for SuffOil-X® - it looks like 1 teaspoon per gal water plus surfactant.


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 1, 2017)

Docs triple purple rhino. About 4.5 feet going into flower today.


----------



## nuggs (Feb 1, 2017)

I use suffoil-x mixed with mycotrol-wpo in my hudson fogger. I mix 1 ounce of suffoil (one jigger) with 11/2 tablespoons of mycotrol -wpo to a 1 3/4 gallon sprayer tank. I mix with a low presure air pump for Emulsion to make sure I get a good even flow. I do this before I have a infestion. I spray it at planting or a few days after. then again every 20 days until a week before harvest. 
If you have a russet outbreak or as a precaution add 4ml of avid per tank to assist in the knockout. I add the avid in veg to assure I have clean plants going into flower. The Avid has a 30day residual and I don't advise using it in flower. I hope this helps. happy growing!


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 1, 2017)

ty nuggs.


----------



## Fastslappy (Feb 1, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> silica





Vnsmkr said:


> This is Potassium Silicate....https://buildasoil.com/products/agsil16h-potassium-silicate


I use it in my horsetail tea , actually any thing that needs emulsifying
I give a coconut milk feed to my summer gh grow (the canned organic ) 
it's added to the tea


----------



## Durzil (Feb 1, 2017)

So I visited Doc last week and he gave me some fire WTC headstash and now that's gone there's the added bonus of a 10 pack of WTC x SC


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 1, 2017)

Durzil said:


> So I visited Doc last week and he gave me some fire WTC headstash and now that's gone there's the added bonus of a 10 pack of WTC x SC
> 
> View attachment 3891081


Enjoy those because that is and will be the only first generation beans of that cross to go out.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2017)

What are those @Dr.D81 ? WTC SC?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2017)

I found it @Dr.D81 . Fucking pages been crashing here on a lot of sites, but definitely RIU, so I dont read as much as I once did. Those sound badass


----------



## Durzil (Feb 1, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Enjoy those because that is and will be the only first generation beans of that cross to go out.


I figured as much  how long should I let them dry out? I've got them in that jar you gave me the bud in right now.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 1, 2017)

Durzil said:


> I figured as much  how long should I let them dry out? I've got them in that jar you gave me the bud in right now.


I am popping mine on the 11th but let them air out for another week or so.


----------



## bmgnoot (Feb 1, 2017)

white tahoe cookies x super crazy eh?  shouldnt be anything bad from that lol


----------



## Durzil (Feb 1, 2017)

Another thing on Agisil 16 I use it with my powered cal mag source as it helps the heavy powdered elements remain in suspension vs sticking to the bottom.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 2, 2017)

It slicks the water up that good huh? Gonna have to figure out how to get some sent here.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 2, 2017)

Durzil said:


> Another thing on Agisil 16 I use it with my powered cal mag source as it helps the heavy powdered elements remain in suspension vs sticking to the bottom.


What do you use for your calmag?


----------



## Durzil (Feb 2, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> What do you use for your calmag?


Elemental from Roots Organics


----------



## Durzil (Feb 2, 2017)

So I was looking up the super qrazy strain "(qrazytrain f2(purple phenol) x superstious)" last night and realized I was typing it incorrectly. So excited for the possibilities!!!!!


----------



## Javadog (Feb 2, 2017)

I was going to ask about "super *c*razy" but just did not.

I have grown SQ out a couple of times and enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Durzil (Feb 2, 2017)

So after defoliating and continued LST & supercropping here they are a week later.

I need to change the panty hose on my strainer lol as a lot of the talc powder from my ACTea made it through this time which can be seen on some leaves still.



L->R, F->B

WTC, TDD, Paradise OG (SSG), OFP, BCK, Sinister Doja, AC, Sinister Doja.

Huge thanks to Doc for all his help as I'd be starting from scratch again if it wasn't for him. Everything in the room we either got together or it's something he pheno hunted.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 2, 2017)

Lots o' tops there Durzil.


----------



## DC Seed Exchange (Feb 2, 2017)

Clearly I'm new to all this...A fan on Instagram suggested I post a few of my triple purple rhino shots. So here goes! 

Triple Purple Rhino bred by @Dr.D81 with those purple trichomes on day 30 of bloom! She's sticky and has a sweet berry smell.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 2, 2017)

Nice flowers bud


----------



## Durzil (Feb 2, 2017)

Great TPR pics!!!!


----------



## green217 (Feb 2, 2017)

DC Seed Exchange said:


> Clearly I'm new to all this...A fan on Instagram suggested I post a few of my triple purple rhino shots. So here goes!
> 
> Triple Purple Rhino bred by @Dr.D81 with those purple trichomes on day 30 of bloom! She's sticky and has a sweet berry smell.


Yeah thanks for the pics! Those are further along than anybody else have seen on here besides the ones the doc grew out himself. Keep us posted on her! I've got three going now but they're still vegging and early veg at that. Copped them off you. 
3TPR
3Purple Creeks


----------



## 420roofer (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm not trying to jack the thread, but anyone in the oxnard ventura ca area? I'm going there in a couple weeks and am wondering where one might aquire some recreational goodness. I heard that san diegos med dispensaries can sell rec, but not sure about everywhere else.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 2, 2017)

green217 said:


> Yeah thanks for the pics! Those are further along than anybody else have seen on here besides the ones the doc grew out himself. Keep us posted on her! I've got three going now but they're still vegging and early veg at that. Copped them off you.
> 3TPR
> 3Purple CreeksView attachment 3891948


Pretty plants on the come up


----------



## DC Seed Exchange (Feb 2, 2017)

green217 said:


> Yeah thanks for the pics! Those are further along than anybody else have seen on here besides the ones the doc grew out himself. Keep us posted on her! I've got three going now but they're still vegging and early veg at that. Copped them off you.
> 3TPR
> 3Purple CreeksView attachment 3891948


Will do! I've got two in the tent both seem to be more or less the same phenotype.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 3, 2017)

DC Seed Exchange said:


> Clearly I'm new to all this...A fan on Instagram suggested I post a few of my triple purple rhino shots. So here goes!
> 
> Triple Purple Rhino bred by @Dr.D81 with those purple trichomes on day 30 of bloom! She's sticky and has a sweet berry smell.


Very very nice


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Feb 3, 2017)

What are the genetics on the Triple Purple Pie @Doc's Dank Seeds ? Thank you in advance


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> What are the genetics on the Triple Purple Pie @Doc's Dank Seeds ? Thank you in advance


Cherry Pie x Triple Purple Doja
http://www.docsdankseeds.com/regular.html


----------



## Friction1957 (Feb 3, 2017)

Durzil said:


> So after defoliating and continued LST & supercropping here they are a week later.
> 
> I need to change the panty hose on my strainer lol as a lot of the talc powder from my ACTea made it through this time which can be seen on some leaves still.
> 
> ...


He's a good man and helped lots of out. Seriously good dude, that just so happens to breed and grow some real fire!


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 3, 2017)

So far the TPR continues to outpace the other breeders. Very strong stalk. First docs. I hope I get a female out of two. If not he may get lucky...... Nice work Doc.... Very robust looking.


----------



## Durzil (Feb 3, 2017)

Been looking at a better air stone (micro bubbles) for my ACTea and came across this. This seems like it could be a nice way to keep moms so you only have to flush and water weekly. A bunch of 3 or 5 gallon setups could make a nice flower room too. They have kits for both soil and DWC.

http://shop.modularhydro.com/

Anyone with any experience with company or concept?

I could see pH being a major issue. I'm interested in it for tea at this point but not sure it'd work right for me.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 3, 2017)

Sunset glue and Gods gift are 2 very great strains. Love them both. Cant wait to smoke BCK x GG


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 3, 2017)

oh yeah Sunset Glue smells allot like Romulan which rocks.


----------



## Jubilant (Feb 3, 2017)

DC Seed Exchange said:


> Clearly I'm new to all this...A fan on Instagram suggested I post a few of my triple purple rhino shots. So here goes!
> 
> Triple Purple Rhino bred by @Dr.D81 with those purple trichomes on day 30 of bloom! She's sticky and has a sweet berry smell.


*My TPR is by far outshining everything in my garden at the moment. One of them in particular recovers from stress and training so fast. Amazing thick stem and the plant is staying as short as I want it. Already has a danky smell to her and has quite a gorgeous vascular system just look at her *

*4 weeks from seed right now and here she is *



I hope she's a she 


-


----------



## Durzil (Feb 3, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> oh yeah Sunset Glue smells allot like Romulan which rocks.


The pheno I have from Doc is straight Glue and finished in 8 weeks for him.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

Durzil said:


> Been looking at a better air stone (micro bubbles) for my ACTea and came across this. This seems like it could be a nice way to keep moms so you only have to flush and water weekly. A bunch of 3 or 5 gallon setups could make a nice flower room too. They have kits for both soil and DWC.
> 
> http://shop.modularhydro.com/
> 
> ...


That would work I think, when I made teas I just had a 30 gallon trashcan with 2 hoses and stones clipped to the bottom and it ran 24-7, one had a tea going and the other had water bubbling for use. It was a cheap and easy solution for me then.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

I have since stopped making teas on the regular but I will brew a few up since I have comfrey and borage growing now/.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

@Durzil I have a friend in South Africa that owns a garden shop and he's into the brewing, I'll ask him what he thinks. You can see what he has here
http://www.jamiesgardenshop.co.za/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

I would go with something like this: http://riverponics.com/vortex-bucket/


----------



## Durzil (Feb 3, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I would go with something like this: http://riverponics.com/vortex-bucket/


Looks like he sells that in addition to his compost brewer? I'm not seeing how I can use it without building something similar? I'm such a small grow I just use a 5 gallon bucket and stockings with an air stone. Brew 4 gallons at a time max.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

I think you can do with just the vortex bucket, it just creates the vortex rather than just bubbling. I'll look some more and reply back later.

lol, watching the video now and you could brew small batches with it, 5 gallon sizes. only difference is the way things are mixed into water. some think thats a big difference when brewing teas...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

Im assuming you brew teas same way I used to, water in bucket, get things bubbling, then start adding things. Just the vortex bucket works on same principle. 
He has that in addition to his loop system it looks like.


----------



## Durzil (Feb 3, 2017)

I put my EWC etc in a stocking and hang it tea bag style in the bucket and I use a commercial air pump to agitate the water and brew it from 4-6 hours to get my beneficial microbes populating and then I use it. I do this weekly.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

I think that works fine, I believe in keeping it simple


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

I notice that link you put up offers AIT for soil. That looks pretty interesting.


----------



## Fastslappy (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I notice that link you put up offers AIT for soil. That looks pretty interesting. I think @DCobeen is growing with these now? Might be mistaken


I missed that link where was it ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> I missed that link where was it ?


http://shop.modularhydro.com/


----------



## Fastslappy (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> http://shop.modularhydro.com/


Soo I looked at the site for the page AIT for soil I guess I miss somewhere? Sorry I gotta headaches that mess with my reading comprehension from a truck accident


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> Soo I looked at the site for the page AIT for soil I guess I miss somewhere? Sorry I gotta headaches that mess with my reading comprehension from a truck accident


Yep just gotta follow links..here it is, http://shop.modularhydro.com/AIT-for-Soil_c34.htm


----------



## Fastslappy (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep just gotta follow links..here it is, http://shop.modularhydro.com/AIT-for-Soil_c34.htm


Ohhhh , that's an easy peasy diy ,just gotta find that small soaker hose.
Thanx bro


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I would go with something like this: http://riverponics.com/vortex-bucket/


 Bro that guy actually says the water in the mix is wetter. I think he is a stoner.



Vnsmkr said:


> Yep just gotta follow links..here it is, http://shop.modularhydro.com/AIT-for-Soil_c34.htm


I think I am one of the few who have done AIS AIr Injected Soil. alone it can cause issues. you need a bigger rez like a tote kinda like a sip setup but still diff. I have 3 of my new designs out with med patients right now. they are testing them for me for free. here is one of them
CTF #4 cut going around on Rids site. the babies are not part of it just using it as a tray he is.




about a month later still under a led ufo 112 watt at the wall.


just switched to a CMH 400 and flipped the switch to flower.



on week 5 of flower. has about 25 days left. each bud on the tops are bigger than a extra large egg. This is his first time growing a plant indoors and he is taking it real easy with food. I had to get him to add some bloodmeal for more N but other than that he is getting it. Now AIS can be pushed hard but he isnt and I want to see how much yield he gets with just using organic nutes like epsoma tomato tone. Next round he is gonna learn how to check ppm ect and push a bit harder so he can compare. it has 2 air lines and 2 airstones 1 in rez and one in soil.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

@DCobeen I thought I may have been tripping because I had written that earlier that you were trying them out, then I thought you may have been running AIT bulbs (ATI?). Anyway, thanks for clarifying, now I know I wasnt tripping!

Too many mfing abbreviations these days huh! We shorthand everything


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> @DCobeen I thought I may have been tripping because I had written that earlier that you were trying them out, then I thought you may have been running AIT bulbs (ATI?). Anyway, thanks for clarifying, now I know I wasnt tripping!
> 
> Too many mfing abbreviations these days huh! We shorthand everything


Lol, make you want to run a chip on board light emitting diode air injected sub irrigated planter system just so you can call it a COBLEDAISIP just to mess with folks don't it!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I don't even put in my garden things which could be PM infections waiting to happen....So I just avoid big dense budding cultivars...Never had any issues. The only thing which PM's here is squash, so guess what, I don't plant squash....My thoughts are, why even chance it...If I come across something new which attracts it, I cull that fucker for good


Sounds like you are talking more about bud mold. I understand what @Fastslappy is saying. You know where I used to grow down in the swamp and it don't have shit on the west coast. There are some very pervasive pm strains out here. I never had a spot and it is a constant battle here.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

Running those DDSTPRCOBLEDAISSIPROLS

Got it?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Sounds like you are talking more about bud mold. I understand what @Fastslappy is saying. You know where I used to grow down in the swamp and it don't have shit on the west coast. There are some very pervasive pm strains out here. I never had a spot and it is a constant battle here.


No I understood.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

I didn't understand reasoning but he clarified for me. I thought the testing was coming into his rooms...with everything else


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 4, 2017)

Durzil said:


> I use agisil 16 with neem or Karanji oil plus essential oils all from build a soil as part of my IPM along with OG Biowar (beneficial microbs) and sulfur burner in veg.


You know you can't use neem on the Rec grow. It stays in the plant and will fail test.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

You can't use neem there period?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 4, 2017)

green217 said:


> Yeah thanks for the pics! Those are further along than anybody else have seen on here besides the ones the doc grew out himself. Keep us posted on her! I've got three going now but they're still vegging and early veg at that. Copped them off you.
> 3TPR
> 3Purple CreeksView attachment 3891948


I posted some pics not that long ago of some finished ones trez grew. Pics come as they come. Last batch of testers I sent out I have 4 out of 15 I am getting pic's and feed back on.


----------



## Durzil (Feb 4, 2017)

You can use it in veg just not in flower and it'll still past tests was my understanding. 

Yeah it's just silly some of the changes Oregon has made.

Predator mites will be huge in rec.




Dr.D81 said:


> You know you can't use neem on the Rec grow. It stays in the plant and will fail test.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

Sounds pretty ignorant to me but most (at least Alot) rules and regulations do...to me...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

I know I know. Gotta jump thru those hoops if ya want to play. I hope in my lifetime there is such a thing as deregulation


----------



## Jubilant (Feb 4, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> You know you can't use neem on the Rec grow. It stays in the plant and will fail test.


Really?! I was looking into it and can only find neem on the list of approved pesticides/IPM solutions for cannabis testing. I mean things like Eagle20 are obviously out but neem is just a plant, so strange


----------



## Durzil (Feb 4, 2017)

Cause asshats where spraying it a week out and you don't want to smoke it. But watering it into the soil in flower and spraying it veg should be a great organic IPM option. Unfortunately they make rules for the lowest common denominator and the rest suffer as a result.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Feb 4, 2017)

@Doc's Dank Seeds 
I'm wanting to run something of yours this year. I was zeroed in on some Rum Bayou but can't get the seeds. Any recommendations for something of yours that is indica dominant? I'll be growing outdoor in the Midwest.


----------



## Durzil (Feb 4, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> @Doc's Dank Seeds
> I'm wanting to run something of yours this year. I was zeroed in on some Rum Bayou but can't get the seeds. Any recommendations for something of yours that is indica dominant? I'll be growing outdoor in the Midwest.


Both TPD and Dr. Who are indica hybrids. So I'd go with indica moms you fancy. You should find some nice phenos.

Ellcrys = 89 Romulan x TPD I really liked Docs testers of these. I don't know what stock is available tho.

Since you mentioned Rum Bayou Purple Bayou is Rum Bayou x TPD.


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Feb 4, 2017)

Durzil said:


> Both TPD and Dr. Who are indica hybrids. So I'd go with indica moms you fancy. You should find some nice phenos.
> 
> Ellcrys = 89 Romulan x TPD I really liked Docs testers of these. I don't know what stock is available tho.
> 
> Since you mentioned Rum Bayou Purple Bayou is Rum Bayou x TPD.


Thanks for the input.


----------



## green217 (Feb 4, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> I posted some pics not that long ago of some finished ones trez grew. Pics come as they come. Last batch of testers I sent out I have 4 out of 15 I am getting pic's and feed back on.


yeah i saw them, thanks for posting them too. I forgot about'em when I wrote that. I'm stoked to grow them out personally. But there isn't a lot of pics floating around that don't come from you. I'm sure that will all change over the next few months though.


----------



## green217 (Feb 4, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> @Doc's Dank Seeds
> I'm wanting to run something of yours this year. I was zeroed in on some Rum Bayou but can't get the seeds. Any recommendations for something of yours that is indica dominant? I'll be growing outdoor in the Midwest.


My TPR and Purple Creek are showing indica leaves out the gate. A trait I like to have for sure, nice fat leaves!


----------



## Jubilant (Feb 4, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> @Doc's Dank Seeds
> I'm wanting to run something of yours this year. I was zeroed in on some Rum Bayou but can't get the seeds. Any recommendations for something of yours that is indica dominant? I'll be growing outdoor in the Midwest.


It's all about that TPR


----------



## Mohican (Feb 4, 2017)

Dave in the Weeden videos from Subcool uses lemon in water as a foliar to prevent PM in Oregon. It worked great for me on a couple of plants that showed PM under perfect sunny SoCal conditions.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 4, 2017)

Durzil said:


> You can use it in veg just not in flower and it'll still past tests was my understanding.
> 
> Yeah it's just silly some of the changes Oregon has made.
> 
> Predator mites will be huge in rec.


I was more talking about as a soil additive as that's the biggest thing I do with it. I am concerned with the new testing. Though I heard they are changing the people overseeing the testing and changing the outrageous price. I will possibly do a test plant to test but I will not batch soil with it till I find out


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Feb 4, 2017)

Jubilant said:


> It's all about that TPR


That's funny cause after looking everything over I'm leaning towards TPR.


----------



## Jubilant (Feb 4, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> I was more talking about as a soil additive as that's the biggest thing I do with it. I am concerned with the new testing. Though I heard they are changing the people overseeing the testing and changing the outrageous price. I will possibly do a test plant to test but I will not batch soil with it till I find out


I hope it works out in favor of Neem. It's such a great amendment


----------



## Jubilant (Feb 4, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> That's funny cause after looking everything over I'm leaning towards TPR.


You can see how it grows on my journal/instagram (I havent updated the journal in forever planning on it soon) I have two TPRs going about 4 weeks in


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Feb 4, 2017)

Jubilant said:


> You can see how it grows on my journal/instagram (I havent updated the journal in forever planning on it soon) I have two TPRs going about 4 weeks in


Excellent. Ty for the heads up


----------



## Durzil (Feb 4, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> I was more talking about as a soil additive as that's the biggest thing I do with it. I am concerned with the new testing. Though I heard they are changing the people overseeing the testing and changing the outrageous price. I will possibly do a test plant to test but I will not batch soil with it till I find out


Yeah I'm curious how it's going to pan out. I like the test idea tho. I can ask around if anyone has used it as an amendment and had issues testing. Not worth the risk to have an unsellable crop for you for sure till you know.


----------



## DC Seed Exchange (Feb 4, 2017)

DC Seed Exchange said:


> Clearly I'm new to all this...A fan on Instagram suggested I post a few of my triple purple rhino shots. So here goes!
> 
> Triple Purple Rhino bred by @Dr.D81 with those purple trichomes on day 30 of bloom! She's sticky and has a sweet berry smell.


I should note these are grown in 3 gallon smart pots in augmented HP ProMix running the Nectar line, with MammothP, BioAg FulPower, and SLF100. Grown under 315w CMH.


----------



## Fastslappy (Feb 5, 2017)

DC Seed Exchange said:


> I should note these are grown in 3 gallon smart pots in augmented HP ProMix running the Nectar line, with MammothP, BioAg FulPower, and SLF100. Grown under 315w CMH.


When ya going organic ? Yer close but no cigar. lol


----------



## Fastslappy (Feb 5, 2017)

Durzil said:


> Yeah I'm curious how it's going to pan out. I like the test idea tho. I can ask around if anyone has used it as an amendment and had issues testing. Not worth the risk to have an unsellable crop for you for sure till you know.


Better safe than sorry,what happens if a crop fails the test


----------



## northeastmarco (Feb 5, 2017)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> @Doc's Dank Seeds
> I'm wanting to run something of yours this year. I was zeroed in on some Rum Bayou but can't get the seeds. Any recommendations for something of yours that is indica dominant? I'll be growing outdoor in the Midwest.


Rb would do great for you middler.this one took all the weather like a champ. Probably one of a very few that didn't even need spray too for rot.


----------



## bmgnoot (Feb 5, 2017)

Pics came out kind of terrible. Cherry pie x dr who. Definitely indica dom


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 5, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> Pics came out kind of terrible. Cherry pie x dr who. Definitely indica dom View attachment 3894070View attachment 3894071View attachment 3894072View attachment 3894073


Looks pretty cherry pie dominant.


----------



## Jubilant (Feb 5, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Not a current invintory at all. Many of these are gone or getting close. This is just for @cassinfo to have the info he requested. I will pull some pics of the TPR from around in a bit and maybe @Eastcoasttreez can post some of his I do have two TPD males in the flower room making new beans of some of these as well as new moms of mine. Also am seeding the Dagda Mor and Ellcrys for some bx beans.
> View attachment 3877619



Hey Doc you got any updated inventory lists like this one you posted a while back?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 5, 2017)

took a couple pics today. have not done any in a couple weeks

seeded super skunk
  
seeded blue razz 5


----------



## Jubilant (Feb 5, 2017)

Gorgeous seed shots! 

That's how seed pictures should be advertised


----------



## bmgnoot (Feb 5, 2017)

so dang good


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 5, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> Better safe than sorry,what happens if a crop fails the test


Well my guess is I won't have a job long. I have always used the neem because I was to understand it can be up took by the roots as an insecticide as well as a nutrient. If a crop fais they retest 3 more times at a minimum of around 1k for batch testing for a total of at least 4k for all the test for failed flower. Then it supposed to be destroyed. To have 10 lb of oil tested it is 17k currently. Last week I was toldoing the governing body got pulled any thinks would be changing again soon.


----------



## Friction1957 (Feb 5, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> You know you can't use neem on the Rec grow. It stays in the plant and will fail test.


SHIT! Are you sure about that? FUCK


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> took a couple pics today. have not done any in a couple weeks
> 
> seeded super skunk
> View attachment 3894261 View attachment 3894259
> ...


ooooo, I want some of those


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

Friction1957 said:


> SHIT! Are you sure about that? FUCK


What about karanja @Dr.D81 . Same stipulations? There's options @Friction1957 but neem is a very good option and its fucking organic. I understand why with people being fucking stupid....


----------



## 420roofer (Feb 5, 2017)

I broke out the superbowl for the superbowl.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

Not sure why omri listed neem is a no go


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Not sure why omri listed neem is a no go


because people were loading their flowers up with it during flower and everything being tested was full of neem....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> What about karanja @Dr.D81 . Same stipulations? There's options @Friction1957 but neem is a very good option and its fucking organic. I understand why with people being fucking stupid....


I don't know and I don't know about the neem for sure other than it was failing people along with a few other oganic products I use. I only spray peppers in flower and it is supposed to pass. I have used lemon juice @Mohican and it does ok for pm. I am not that worried about the pm at the Rec with the amount of entertainmental control I will have in the two greenhouses.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Not sure why omri listed neem is a no go


To the OLCC difference is that weed is smoked. There are several omri listed products that will fail the testing here


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> The to the OLCC difference is that weed is smoked.


Liquor Commission?
So smoking is supposed to make it toxic I guess?
I think they want it to be too hard to control bugs legally


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 5, 2017)

And it's how few parts per million that will fail you here that gets you too


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> because people were loading their flowers up with it during flower and everything being tested was full of neem....


During flower? Yuck!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> During flower? Yuck!


Yes


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 5, 2017)

I think whodat was using amitrol.....which I believe is a natural derivative of neem.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 5, 2017)

Jubilant said:


> Hey Doc you got any updated inventory lists like this one you posted a while back?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

As I sit here drooling....lol


----------



## Jubilant (Feb 5, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3894439


Am I wrong in thinking these are all Indica Dom? Sorry so many strains to remember


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

Jubilant said:


> Am I wrong in thinking these are all Indica Dom? Sorry so many strains to remember


Yes most are wide leaf dominant. Radioactive wouldnt be though


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 5, 2017)

Jubilant said:


> Am I wrong in thinking these are all Indica Dom? Sorry so many strains to remember


Yes these will be indica dom. The sour tangie x dr who and bck x Dr Who will be the only non indica dom croshe's that will come out any time soon.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

How do you like Radioactive Doc?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yes most are wide leaf dominant. Radioactive wouldnt be though


No it still is indica heavy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

Radioactive, TPR, & TPP is whats on my wish list when I become able to buy again. Oh, and for sure those Dr Who ones you got coming up


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> How do you like Radioactive Doc?


Shit is stinky and frosty


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 5, 2017)

Well wait till you see what all I have going this spring


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

Stinky and frosty is what I'm after or part of of it anyway


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well wait till you see what all I have going this spring


Shit dude I imagine. Always more.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

Oldest are revegging and growing North with light on at night. 1st pic on right are those BLP x Chernobyl


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 5, 2017)

Smoking some hash Cherry Blossom Bell gifted use at happy place.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm smoking some air especiale lol, kidding...jars been empty for a while, got a ways to go


----------



## Jubilant (Feb 5, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yes these will be indica dom. The sour tangie x dr who and bck x Dr Who will be the only non indica dom croshe's that will come out any time soon.


Man I really want to get me some of those then! I have been loving your genetics so far and I'm a sativa man at heart. I will keep my eyes out!


----------



## Jubilant (Feb 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Oldest are revegging and growing North with light on at night. 1st pic on right are those BLP x Chernobyl
> View attachment 3894457 View attachment 3894458


Man I fucking love your garden


----------



## Durzil (Feb 5, 2017)

Docs got so much fire in the pipe!!!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

Jubilant said:


> Man I fucking love your garden


Thank you for the kind words


----------



## Jubilant (Feb 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thank you for the kind words


You just have one of the most ad hococ badass methods in this community and I love peaking at what you got going on the roof


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

Damn that made me blush. I didnt know that was possible . With the week the way its started out, you don't know how much those _words_ mean


----------



## Jubilant (Feb 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Damn that made me blush. I didnt know that was possible . With the week the way its started out, you don't know how much those _words_ mean


Much love brother, I hope you find some balance soon


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

Likewise, always got love for people who are willing to share in return. Me too, the unbalance has taken a serious toll


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 5, 2017)

I need something to do till I can go water and go to bed. I am going to pop the 50 WTC x SQ I believe. I am going to stop pheno hunting so many strains at a time and do big ones instead.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> I need something to do till I can go water and go to bed. I am going to pop the 50 WTC x SQ I believe. I am going to stop pheno hunting so many strains at a time and do big ones instead.


You make use of the whole day dude!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> You make use of the whole day dude!


Doing better at it now it is getting warm out. I get kind of sorry when it is clod


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Doing better at it now it is getting warm out. I get kind of sorry when it is clod


The other way for me as heat is my kryptonite. Being Cali all my life thats weird I guess but cold is my preference


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 9, 2017)

I am all packed and hitting the road in couple hrs when my friend gets here in 1 hr or so.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 9, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> I am all packed and hitting the road in couple hrs when my friend gets here in 1 hr or so.


Can't wait to see you again and to meet nitro


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 9, 2017)

RIU is back up and just in time for the sale we are doing this weekend. We are taking emails at [email protected] for this and we will be doing this one weekend a month to drop new gear directly for us first.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 9, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> The other way for me as heat is my kryptonite. Being Cali all my life thats weird I guess but cold is my preference


Same here. I can always "put on a sweater"....cooling is expensive. LOL

It takes all kinds. :0)

JD


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 9, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> RIU is back up and just in time for the sale we are doing this weekend. We are taking emails at [email protected] for this and we will be doing this one weekend a month to drop new gear directly for us first.


Thats a cool idea how you are doing that one weekend a month to take care of the people here. Good man


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Same here. I can always "put on a sweater"....cooling is expensive. LOL
> 
> It takes all kinds. :0)
> 
> JD


I wear sweater to sleep sometimes, but with this rain I am warm at night with the window open and fan blowing in.
Heat with a heatpump is pricey also


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 10, 2017)

Morning everyone 

Guys I really had my days off and though it was Saturday this morning. All day yesterday I was thinking it was Friday


----------



## Friction1957 (Feb 10, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Guys I really had my days off and though it was Saturday this morning. All day yesterday I was thinking it was Friday


all that driving to Portland can throw off anyone.


----------



## Durzil (Feb 10, 2017)

Sips done now the res and drain lines. Fuck that was a lot of work.


----------



## Fastslappy (Feb 10, 2017)

We're live


----------



## Fastslappy (Feb 10, 2017)

Durzil said:


> Sips done now the res and drain lines. Fuck that was a lot of work.


Hey can u send sum pix email ? I'll pm I wanna do sum sips like right now newly remodeled room


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 10, 2017)

Happy weekend everyone, I have some pix of the CP x Dr.Who and Radioactive  will upload
tonight if I can.


----------



## Durzil (Feb 10, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> Hey can u send sum pix email ? I'll pm I wanna do sum sips like right now newly remodeled room


PM your email.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 10, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Guys I really had my days off and though it was Saturday this morning. All day yesterday I was thinking it was Friday


It is, for me . Yesterday was Friday too lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 10, 2017)

Durzil said:


> PM your email.


I forwarded them bro


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2017)

Morning everyone! I hope you are all having a great weekend


----------



## Javadog (Feb 11, 2017)

Hey Doc. I think that the outage has left the site a little quiet this morning.

Not to worry, as it will pick up. My first Elcrys is a few inches tall. :0) I will
have some Dr Who cross flower shots in a few weeks. 

Take care,

JD


----------



## green217 (Feb 11, 2017)

My 3 PCK's and 3 TPR's are coming along nicely, just fimmed a couple of the taller ones. Nice indica leaves on all of them!


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 11, 2017)

CP x Dr.Who is frosting up beautifully Radioactive is right behind, best looking plants
in the flower room (as always). Still can't post pix but I'll keep trying.
Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## Jubilant (Feb 11, 2017)

@green217 What's your grow like? I've very interested in the TPR and my two are doing great!. Great big indica leaves, good smell already about 5 weeks in veg, about 3cm between all nodes, girthy stem, there is a lot I love about em


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Hey Doc. I think that the outage has left the site a little quiet this morning.
> 
> Not to worry, as it will pick up. My first Elcrys is a few inches tall. :0) I will
> have some Dr Who cross flower shots in a few weeks.
> ...


You those Ellcrys came out nice. You will enjoy it I hope.



green217 said:


> My 3 PCK's and 3 TPR's are coming along nicely, just fimmed a couple of the taller ones. Nice indica leaves on all of them!


Yea most all the Doja crosses ended up with those nice kushy leaves. 


oldman60 said:


> CP x Dr.Who is frosting up beautifully Radioactive is right behind, best looking plants
> in the flower room (as always). Still can't post pix but I'll keep trying.
> Have a great weekend everybody!


Great to hear and the Radioactive are nice yielders for the frost they put out.


----------



## green217 (Feb 11, 2017)

Jubilant said:


> @green217 What's your grow like? I've very interested in the TPR and my two are doing great!. Great big indica leaves, good smell already about 5 weeks in veg, about 3cm between all nodes, girthy stem, there is a lot I love about em


Mine are a few weeks younger than yours, probably around 2 or 3 weeks. 5th or 6th node. Have them directly under 600w hps. Feeding them taplespoon per gallon of progrow nutes every watering. They are vigorous plants they will be up potted out of 1 gallon pots to 3 or 5 gallon fabric pots in a week or two.


----------



## Jubilant (Feb 11, 2017)

green217 said:


> Mine are a few weeks younger than yours, probably around 2 or 3 weeks. 5th or 6th node. Have them directly under 600w hps. Feeding them taplespoon per gallon of progrow nutes every watering. They are vigorous plants they will be up potted out of 1 gallon pots to 3 or 5 gallon fabric pots in a week or two.


Sounds awesome friend! I hope pictures come back soon and we can show each other the glory in our grow rooms!


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 11, 2017)

I took 4 cuttings from the Radioactive last week and 8 days in the cloner
right to 3 gal. pots they are easy peasy cloners.
Thanks to @DCobeen for some help with the cloning.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Feb 11, 2017)

Afternoon, Doc has been doing doing some dope things within the community also some dope strains, hats off to ya doc


----------



## Durzil (Feb 12, 2017)

So far I'm really happy with the SIPs. A full cycle will tell the full tale but so far so good. They were a lot of work but I'm thinking it's going to be worth it. Still can't post pictures.


----------



## Fastslappy (Feb 13, 2017)

Once I get room dialed in I'm sip'g the future runs


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi all.

I've ordered a pack of Triple Purple Pie from DCSE. I was hoping to get some input on what I should look out for regarding different phenotypes and what kind of traits come with different phenos.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## skunkwreck (Feb 24, 2017)

Crap still can't load pics


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks for the monthly doc

What are the freebies with random letters?

Recognize the friction and bubble party but the new ones have me stumped.

@Dr.D81


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey nice to see we're back!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 24, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Thanks for the monthly doc
> 
> What are the freebies with random letters?
> 
> ...


Bubble Party v2 is Berrybubble ( blueberry haze x bubble & squeak) open pollenated by triple purple doja , Dr who, red Purps x Colorado thunder fuck, Plemon x sour cherry, Chernobyl

Friction is Granddanky ( og13 x gdp ) open pollenated by triple purple doja , Dr who, red Purps x Colorado thunder fuck, Plemon x sour cherry, Chernobyl 

LB3 x SQ = Larry B #3 x Super Qrazy

AO5 x SQ = Aura Og #5 x Super Qrazy

BR5 X SQ = Blue razz #5 x Super Qrazy

G3 x SQ = Gendaddy #3 x Super Qrazy


----------



## 420roofer (Feb 24, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Bubble Party v2 is Berrybubble ( blueberry haze x bubble & squeak) open pollenated by triple purple doja , Dr who, red Purps x Colorado thunder fuck, Plemon x sour cherry, Chernobyl
> 
> Friction is Granddanky ( og13 x gdp ) open pollenated by triple purple doja , Dr who, red Purps x Colorado thunder fuck, Plemon x sour cherry, Chernobyl
> 
> ...


I think i need to run those larry bee seeds this year. They are lemony? I'm gonna run some super lemon haze too so maybe i can cross.


----------



## David Boggs (Feb 25, 2017)

dr.d81 beans are good beans.ky


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 26, 2017)

Hey @Dr.D81. Do you have any tips or things to be on the lookout for with Triple Purple Pie? I'm not familiar with the contributing genetics, so I have no idea what to look for regarding phenotypes, etc. Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 26, 2017)

Triple purple pie


----------



## 420roofer (Feb 26, 2017)

2 closeups of Dagda mor and one of bdub(pga x bck). Then zoomed out shot of a dagda mor and a bdub.all about 5 weeks of flower.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 26, 2017)

Finally pix!!!
Cherry Pie x Dr.Who @ 4 weeks, more pix later.


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 26, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Triple purple pieView attachment 3894844


Nice! Pictures are back.

That's a great looking plant.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 26, 2017)

Cookies x Dr who


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 26, 2017)

BCK frosting up big time


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 26, 2017)

These were taken about 2 weeks ago 3.5 to 4 weeks in.
Top 2 are CP x Dr W bottom 2 are Radioactive.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 27, 2017)

frosty frosty oldman.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 27, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> frosty frosty oldman.


Thanks D,
I'm going to get some shots after lights out, these plants are unbelievable!
Those shots were from 2 weeks ago.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 27, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Cookies x Dr who
> View attachment 3895135 View attachment 3895136 View attachment 3895137


Which cookies does Doc use in this mate?


----------



## Javadog (Feb 27, 2017)

Nice work the both of you!

Still alive,

JD


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks JD.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 27, 2017)

Same plants as above but 2+ weeks later. If anyone has a ? about Docs
genetics look at these!!!
CP x Dr.W top4, Radioactive lower 2.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 27, 2017)

I really appreciate your doing Docs work justice bro.

I am working to get some nice stuff up, with a baby TPP and TPR
with an elcrys to boot, but should have some DW cross before that.

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Feb 28, 2017)

Just ordered some Triple Cherry Pie does this strain require it to be cold to turn purple like GDP needs?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 28, 2017)

No the purple phenos are genetically purple. They will turn purple at 90°


Bigdaddy212 said:


> Just ordered some Triple Cherry Pie does this strain require it to be cold to turn purple like GDP needs?


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 28, 2017)

Gotta love @Dr.D81 some breeders
will only answer a question once


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 28, 2017)

Finally got the Lambsbread project under way, now grow out, clone and self
some plants for seed stock. So I'll probably be asking for some info since my
last try fizzled. 
This is my last seed from this gene pool so I better make good.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 28, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Which cookies does Doc use in this mate?


you have to ask Doc what cookies is used.


----------



## northeastmarco (Feb 28, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Finally got the Lambsbread project under way, now grow out, clone and self
> some plants for seed stock. So I'll probably be asking for some info since my
> last try fizzled.
> This is my last seed from this gene pool so I better make good.


Yes, no more fizzles.was just thinking if you had started on those.btw great work you got going in the pics above.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 28, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> Yes, no more fizzles.was just thinking if you had started on those.btw great work you got going in the pics above.


Thanks nem, I didn't forget about you.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 28, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Which cookies does Doc use in this mate?


I have no idea. It came to me as forum cut but was not. It yielded way to we'll to be forum but was not a bad play at all


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 28, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Same plants as above but 2+ weeks later. If anyone has a ? about Docs
> genetics look at these!!!
> CP x Dr.W top4, Radioactive lower 2.
> 
> View attachment 3896470 View attachment 3896471 View attachment 3896472 View attachment 3896473 View attachment 3896474 View attachment 3896475


Everything looks fantastic buddy! Great work


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 28, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Everything looks fantastic buddy! Great work


Thank you my friend, any time you need me just ask.
The smells from both are totally intoxicating, fruit and funk and fuel.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 28, 2017)

My first Cookies #1 turned out male, but I flowered him and just scooped
up the small bit of pollen I got. I can add that it was the most productive
of the males I have flowered so far, and was also the smelliest. I will pop
some on some Tangie crosses. Mmmmmmmm!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 28, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have no idea. It came to me as forum cut but was not. It yielded way to we'll to be forum but was not a bad play at all


Very good Doc, cheers for the reply! It definitely has some yield to it by the looks!


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 28, 2017)

Just finished trimming a Blackberry Kush the lady gave me 159 grams
more than twice what 2 others got.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 1, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Just finished trimming a Blackberry Kush the lady gave me 159 grams
> more than twice what 2 others got.
> View attachment 3897117 View attachment 3897118


Very nice mate, looks fire!! I've got a couple blackberry kush crosses I'm hanging to get to. One drom HSO and one from Cannaventure crossed to TK!


----------



## David Boggs (Mar 1, 2017)

Where can I get some gg4 beans fem or reg in the states if you know pm me please where to get them or a good cross.would Rather have fem, if I can get them for this grow season??????????????????????????????KY


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 1, 2017)

Cherry Pie x Dr. Who , this was the purple pheno . The whole plant turned purple but there was some purpling to the buds .


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 1, 2017)

CP x DW , this pheno was green but the most potent and frostiest of the two and had a sweet taste to it.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 1, 2017)

CP x DW lower nug 
She tasted like candy


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 2, 2017)

CP x DW after a lil 4 week cure


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 2, 2017)

skunkwreck said:


> CP x DW after a lil 4 week cureView attachment 3898360


Nice nugs bro.
How long did you flower them?


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 2, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Nice nugs bro.
> How long did you flower them?


71 days from first site of pistils


----------



## Friction1957 (Mar 4, 2017)

skunkwreck said:


> CP x DW lower nug View attachment 3897425
> She tasted like candy


Wow, that looks amazing! Looks like you poured Kayro Syrup on them! Nice job.


----------



## 420roofer (Mar 4, 2017)

Some bugs on the buds, and a pic of some frosty dagda mor.


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Mar 6, 2017)

Friction1957 said:


> Wow, that looks amazing! Looks like you poured Kayro Syrup on them! Nice job.


What's up brother? How is everything going? Check out this,Tjack's fruity pebble og x headband. This strain yielded around 24% when making rosin.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi eveyone had to break down the grow the past few days and hide all my plants in the neighbors greenhouse for an " insurance inspection " that turned out to be a are you growing inspection. Shit whooped my ass and @Durzil came up Saturday and helped. Anyway I am going to start hunting a place closer to the grow and out of city limits. Looks like Springfield is going to be cracking down on grows in city limits this year. They are expecting to pass a new ordnance they they can come on private property if code violations or a danger to public safety are suspected. Fucking lame ass shit and I am not supposed to grow here to start with. Damn neighbor looks like is who is bringing the heat selling to college kids.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 6, 2017)

PhuckDaPoeLease said:


> What's up brother? How is everything going? Check out this,Tjack's fruity pebble og x headband. This strain yielded around 24% when making rosin.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3900701
> ...


I had and dropped that cut. Not enough potency.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 6, 2017)

skunkwreck said:


> CP x DW , this pheno was green but the most potent and frostiest of the two and had a sweet taste to it.View attachment 3897424


Looks greally and the green weed is almost always better imo.


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 6, 2017)

OMG how was I not subbed to this thread. Doc, looking forward to rummaging through this thing. Thanks!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 6, 2017)

ShLUbY said:


> OMG how was I not subbed to this thread. Doc, looking forward to rummaging through this thing. Thanks!


Just needed some fresh aloe to liven things up


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 6, 2017)

Sorry to hear they're up your ass again Doc, best vibes on finding a good piece of land.


----------



## 420roofer (Mar 6, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hi eveyone had to break down the grow the past few days and hide all my plants in the neighbors greenhouse for an " insurance inspection " that turned out to be a are you growing inspection. Shit whooped my ass and @Durzil came up Saturday and helped. Anyway I am going to start hunting a place closer to the grow and out of city limits. Looks like Springfield is going to be cracking down on grows in city limits this year. They are expecting to pass a new ordnance they they can come on private property if code violations or a danger to public safety are suspected. Fucking lame ass shit and I am not supposed to grow here to start with. Damn neighbor looks like is who is bringing the heat selling to college kids.[/Q
> What about outdoors? There's a few of those in town.


----------



## Friction1957 (Mar 6, 2017)

@Dr.D81 Here's your Bear Creek Kush, she'll be going into flower this week. She's in a 15 gal pot, about 3.5' across, nice and level, she should crank out some nice buds. This is lights out so she's a little droopy. Looking forward to finishing her indoors. Love your gear, lots of your beans are up right now, images when they get a little bigger.

Top down
 

Side view


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 6, 2017)

Triple purple pie (38" from soil)


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Mar 7, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> I had and dropped that cut. Not enough potency.


How long did you take her? If you chopped before 12 weeks, I would agree. It's not the strongest but it is a good smoke.


----------



## Friction1957 (Mar 7, 2017)

PhuckDaPoeLease said:


> How long did you take her? If you chopped before 12 weeks, I would agree. It's not the strongest but it is a good smoke.


My last one wasn't that good, I'm running it again just to see if I can do her better. You really her 12 weeks Shag?


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 8, 2017)

its done when its done. I stopped counting weeks but most of mine go 8 weeks. every grow room is different. @Friction1957 in your new flower room I bet you cant take a strain that long as the intensity will make them finish faster plus you are doing gas lantern aren't you?


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 8, 2017)

oh that reminds me I need to smoke the cali mist that @RM3 grew as it took over 100 days.


----------



## Friction1957 (Mar 8, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> its done when its done. I stopped counting weeks but most of mine go 8 weeks. every grow room is different. @Friction1957 in your new flower room I bet you cant take a strain that long as the intensity will make them finish faster plus you are doing gas lantern aren't you?


Yea, I'm gas lighting, and yes I suspect with these new rooms stuff will be shorter turns. Looking forward to finding out. I've got several things of Doc's going now, it'll be a good test.


----------



## green217 (Mar 8, 2017)

My tpr's and purple creeks are coming along nicely. Ive sexed most of them already, during veg. I have one in flower room now. The others will go in about a week.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 8, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Sorry to hear they're up your ass again Doc, best vibes on finding a good piece of land.


Seriously. . What next. You have the attitude to beat anything Doc....but here's hoping
for a little more good luck!

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 9, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Seriously. . What next. You have the attitude to beat anything Doc....but here's hoping
> for a little more good luck!
> 
> JD


Looks like buying a house in Lancaster is whats next. Don the land owner for the rec grow has a sister in law with a place and a old man with a place on two acres we are going to go look at. It helps I know him through the only people ( my bosses) that have not fucked or straight robbed them. Also I bought them out of most everything they had the other day 5lb and laid cash out like Abe and Riley do.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Mar 9, 2017)

Hey doc sprouted most of what I got from ya got some stuff coming in if interested, got some green dragon (master thai) some ubc chemo FEMS I found sposento be dank for cancer patients


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 9, 2017)

I am noticing that anything with Dr


Dr.D81 said:


> Looks like buying a house in Lancaster is whats next. Don the land owner for the rec grow has a sister in law with a place and a old man with a place on two acres we are going to go look at. It helps I know him through the only people ( my bosses) that have not fucked or straight robbed them. Also I bought them out of most everything they had the other day 5lb and laid cash out like Abe and Riley do.


I know this Doc is like a rubber ball. you can throw him but he will bounce till he finds a place to be. His energy is allot better now and he is going where he needs to go. See brother you wanted and really needed to be closer to work and your energy is pushing it that way. You know every time I am around you your energy is amplified big time. I think this is a positive for you brother, Sure the drive to our mountain will be more but we got your back there. Maybe I should say @natro.hydro has our backs till I get there full time. Much love and respect Doc. How can we bottle his energy? we could be billionaires overnight with bottles of his energy.


----------



## Friction1957 (Mar 9, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looks like buying a house in Lancaster is whats next. Don the land owner for the rec grow has a sister in law with a place and a old man with a place on two acres we are going to go look at. It helps I know him through the only people ( my bosses) that have not fucked or straight robbed them. Also I bought them out of most everything they had the other day 5lb and laid cash out like Abe and Riley do.


You are total baller right now. Gotta say it's fun to watch, you are killing it my friend. Couldn't happen to a better man.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 9, 2017)

Good vibes still coming your way, I won't let up 'till your good in your world my friend.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 9, 2017)

Okay as I sing if I had time in a bottle I think of how this strain which I call
"Doc Ookie" aka cookies x Dr Who bred by Doc
Last time it was Rum Bayou that I felt this way about docs strain. I have a feeling even though she is not bushy at all and doesn't really like training. SOG for this strain/pheno. She is like a red headed crazy bitch (her energy) she is gonna be something for sure. Frosty well you all tell me. This is her fresh out the shower all naked and exposed with trics on fan leaves all over her.

as I go in closer you get lost in her crazy beauty,

as she takes you in more

and then she opens up and shows it all for you

Dam anyone else need a cig or 3 lmao.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 9, 2017)

oh the spray is Aloe Vera/ Hot pepper/ 4 fingers of garlic and a dash of Peroxide.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 10, 2017)

Looking great D, she looks like she'll develop into a hellfire plant.
How many weeks in is she?
Docs CP x Dr.W is putting out snow like she's getting paid for it.
I've had some resin masters but this one is my queen.
Even tho I posted this one before I can't resist putting it up again
she's just so damn pretty.


----------



## Friction1957 (Mar 10, 2017)

@Dr.D81 Thanks for all the help yesterday. There really is no way my rooms would have gotten done without you. I'm a very lucky noob you have helped me more than I can say. From a room full of your gear, to grow advice, to building the rooms. Fella couldn't really ask for me. Thanks my friend, I appreciate more than I can say. You're good people, I'm glad to see things going well for you. Thank you.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 10, 2017)

@oldman60 She is around 4 weeks now. dont know exact time. Yours is frosty as hell. do you have clones of her?
so did doc fix your lights? @Friction1957


----------



## Friction1957 (Mar 10, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> @oldman60 She is around 4 weeks now. dont know exact time. Yours is frosty as hell. do you have clones of her?
> so did doc fix your lights? @Friction1957


Cooking with gas brother cooking with gas


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 10, 2017)

Friction1957 said:


> Cooking with gas brother cooking with gas


Did the floros come back on?


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 10, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> @oldman60 She is around 4 weeks now. dont know exact time. Yours is frosty as hell. do you have clones of her?
> so did doc fix your lights? @Friction1957


Unfortunately I took clones from the SS x Chernobyl which is damn near as frosty.
Those were taken at 5 weeks I can't imagine what 10 weeks will bring (a ton of hash).


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 10, 2017)

TPR's looking lovely.


----------



## Friction1957 (Mar 10, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Did the floros come back on?


Nope they did not, but all of the DE's are still on. Haven't had time to putz with them either. Been running nonstop. Will see what I can do after I finish feeding


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2017)

I had to remove all of my Cree LED fluoro replacements. They were recalled for fire hazard!


----------



## Javadog (Mar 10, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looks like buying a house in Lancaster is whats next. Don the land owner for the rec grow has a sister in law with a place and a old man with a place on two acres we are going to go look at. It helps I know him through the only people ( my bosses) that have not fucked or straight robbed them. Also I bought them out of most everything they had the other day 5lb and laid cash out like Abe and Riley do.


One hand washes the other and I like the idea that being straight with people is coming back to you.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 11, 2017)

Happy weekend everyone, I have to tie the beasts up tomorrow I noticed some
bent branches on the Radioactive's and the CP x Dr.W's are hanging down now
and they still have 3+ weeks.


----------



## Friction1957 (Mar 11, 2017)

Javadog said:


> One hand washes the other and I like the idea that being straight with people is coming back to you.


@Dr.D81 - double what @Javadog said, super great to see being upfront with folks is working for you. Man are you going to have an awesome year this year.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 11, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Unfortunately I took clones from the SS x Chernobyl which is damn near as frosty.
> Those were taken at 5 weeks I can't imagine what 10 weeks will bring (a ton of hash).


you know you can reveg the plant. if you want a easy peasy way let me know.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 11, 2017)

Okay had a couple wanting to know an easy peasy reveg method. When you harvest you must save a lower branch or 2 with buds on them. So when you chop the plant off leave a node with a bud on it and cut 1-2 inches above the node and tape the cut asap so it seals it. Put plant in veg light and feed around 600 ppm nitrogen 1-2 times a week I did 2 for frist week and then 1 after. the key is to give full light so you want as much par as possible. In 4-5 weeks you will be able to take clones. This works easy peasy. 
Key things needed a lot of light and nitrogen. Also sealing that cut of main stem within a minute of cutting is best. after you can take clones you can turn her into a mom or wait for clones to root then toss her. Dont flower her again unless you want a mess of a plant.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 11, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Okay had a couple wanting to know an easy peasy reveg method. When you harvest you must save a lower branch or 2 with buds on them. So when you chop the plant off leave a node with a bud on it and cut 1-2 inches above the node and tape the cut asap so it seals it. Put plant in veg light and feed around 600 ppm nitrogen 1-2 times a week I did 2 for frist week and then 1 after. the key is to give full light so you want as much par as possible. In 4-5 weeks you will be able to take clones. This works easy peasy.
> Key things needed a lot of light and nitrogen. Also sealing that cut of main stem within a minute of cutting is best. after you can take clones you can turn her into a mom or wait for clones to root then toss her. Dont flower her again unless you want a mess of a plant.


Thanks D.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 12, 2017)

so dont boil a plant you want to reveg. Actually I like to take the plant a week earlier than normal as the healthier she is the faster and better the reveg.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 12, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Happy weekend everyone, I have to tie the beasts up tomorrow I noticed some
> bent branches on the Radioactive's and the CP x Dr.W's are hanging down now
> and they still have 3+ weeks.


I am glade everything turned out nice for you


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 12, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am glade everything turned out nice for you


Doc I hope you have some beans or the parents from the CP x Dr.W I think
it could be a keeper.


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 12, 2017)

Can anyone give me an approx time on TPR finish times? I just flipped and have two. They are slightly different. One more compact, the other a bit more sativa leaning. Thanks


----------



## Friction1957 (Mar 13, 2017)

Doc your BCK is killing it. She's about 4' x 4' now, she's getting flipped this week. I'm pretty sure she is going to be the star of this flower room run when I flip this week.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 13, 2017)

Friction1957 said:


> Doc your BCK is killing it. She's about 4' x 4' now, she's getting flipped this week. I'm pretty sure she is going to be the star of this flower room run when I flip this week.
> 
> View attachment 3905239


They are beautiful! nice job.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 13, 2017)

Some shots of Radioactive and CP x Dr.W @ 7-8 weeks.
Radioactive are the first 5. The CP x Dr.W show 2 phenos.


----------



## Friction1957 (Mar 13, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Some shots of Radioactive and CP x Dr.W @ 7-8 weeks.
> Radioactive are the first 5. The CP x Dr.W show 2 phenos.


Beautiful, simply beautiful


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 13, 2017)

The gg4 s1 I got in veg have the thickest stems in the garden... They should be beasts!


----------



## Javadog (Mar 13, 2017)

Immaculate plants Oldman....now, the photo skills.... :0)

Seriously, thanks for sharing. 

JD


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 13, 2017)

Triple purple pie 3 weeks from flip


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2017)

Everyone's plants are looking great! Fantastic job guys.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 14, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Immaculate plants Oldman....now, the photo skills.... :0)
> 
> Seriously, thanks for sharing.
> 
> JD


Yea I know the old arm isn't to steady anymore spinal cord injury is a bitch
but we try. Sometimes' it works most time not.


----------



## Friction1957 (Mar 14, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Yea I know the old arm isn't to steady anymore spinal cord injury is a bitch
> but we try. Sometimes' it works most time not.


My hands shake all the time, getting old really sucks. I feel ya growther, I feel ya.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 14, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Some shots of Radioactive and CP x Dr.W @ 7-8 weeks.
> Radioactive are the first 5. The CP x Dr.W show 2 phenos.


 Looking great. You come a long way my man. Have you found a strain or 2 to move forward with? Next level is getting them to yield 2x or are you just surfing the strains like I have been my man.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 14, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Looking great. You come a long way my man. Have you found a strain or 2 to move forward with? Next level is getting them to yield 2x or are you just surfing the strains like I have been my man.


Still surfing but I'm going to work the Lambsbread for a while it's too rare to let
pass by and it's an IBL so what ever I get will be very close to the original.
I also like the Tennessee Hog and the Sour D line I have.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 14, 2017)

Spring my [email protected]#.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 14, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Yea I know the old arm isn't to steady anymore spinal cord injury is a bitch
> but we try. Sometimes' it works most time not.


Oh bro, bad on me. So sorry. Carry on!


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 14, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Oh bro, bad on me. So sorry. Carry on!


NOT bad on you bro, if we can't laugh at ourselves we are in a sorry state
as far as I'm concerned. It seems the steadiest my arm gets is when I'm
stoned to the bone which is a big plus in my book, almost worth the pain.
I do think it's time for a good tripod for the camera or some kind of support.
Good vibes to you JD, it's the only way to fly!


----------



## rocknratm (Mar 15, 2017)

so from what ive read about gg#4 its sativa dominant, which is good because I have some patients that are always looking for sativas and I have mostly indicas!
It is currently the tallest plant in my day room, which has a lower clearance than the night. It will be run in the night room from now on...

maybe 2 or 3 weeks in?
did have some ph or calmag def problem early on, hence the golden dots on the big fan leaves on the lower part of the plant in the first pic.

   

thanks Doc!


----------



## Friction1957 (Mar 15, 2017)

Dropped some of Doc's fire yesterday.

4 - Larry B3 x Super Qrazy 
6 - Pitbull x Triple Purple Doja
1 - White Tahoe x Super Qrazy 

Gonna be a good summer.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 16, 2017)

Yeah @oldman60 I got some stuff I would like to share with you. should talk. okay off to bed its really late here and I just cant sleep as 10 hrs in my jungle is another day as you know.


----------



## DC Seed Exchange (Mar 16, 2017)

Took down of of my Triple Purple Rhino's this weekend at 10 weeks (have one more still going). What an amazing plant @Dr.D81, thank you! 

Tons of color, not quite the Dracula pheno, but I'm not complaining. Going to have my buddy squish it in a day or so and hoping for some purple rosin. Grown under 315w CMh in 3 gallon smart pots, running NFTG nutrient line. These shots are of some lowers right before the chop.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 17, 2017)

Happy St. Patrick's Day! smoking the green.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 17, 2017)

DC Seed Exchange said:


> Took down of of my Triple Purple Rhino's this weekend at 10 weeks (have one more still going). What an amazing plant @Dr.D81, thank you!
> 
> Tons of color, not quite the Dracula pheno, but I'm not complaining. Going to have my buddy squish it in a day or so and hoping for some purple rosin. Grown under 315w CMh in 3 gallon smart pots, running NFTG nutrient line. These shots are of some lowers right before the chop.
> 
> View attachment 3907147 View attachment 3907148 View attachment 3907149 View attachment 3907150 View attachment 3907153 View attachment 3907154


Looks nice buddy! Glade you liked it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 17, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day! smoking the green.


Happy St Padys day back at you oldman and everyone


----------



## 420roofer (Mar 17, 2017)

A few shots of my cross of docs strains. This is bdub kush. A cross of pga(blue moonshine x goji) x bck(sfv kush x blueberry haze). Its pretty close to being done and these are the heaviest ones in my garden.


----------



## 420roofer (Mar 17, 2017)

Some shots of the dagda mor. Its. Triple purple doja x hells angel og. its got a nice skunk smell.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 18, 2017)

Triple purple pie just a got a haircut a couple weeks before the big dance. 

Let's hope she likes it


----------



## WeedWitchOR (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi all,

Still alive. Been a rough winter but things are improving with warmer weather. Got babies going that are ready for pinching. Pics will come after issue fixed.

sour cake - sour tsunami x birthday cake - couple seem to be fusspots. Not sure I'm excited by cross so far.

Sugared Haze - only 2/5 germinated but they look good.

Sour Tangie x Rum Bayou - The ones really exciting me  Nicely uniform. 100% germination. So far two obvious phenos. One with red/purple stems and one green. Some have been showing signs of tricomes from about 2" tall. Going to be stinky too. 

Since I know some of you are Portland area, any good places to get thinks like rockdusts, kelp etc in small bulk volumes? And anyone interested in meeting up for lunch sometime? Would love to have brains to pick in person.

Blessings 
Still


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 18, 2017)

WeedWitchOR said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Still alive. Been a rough winter but things are improving with warmer weather. Got babies going that are ready for pinching. Pics will come after issue fixed.
> 
> ...


I get stuff like that at Down To Earth


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 18, 2017)

LarryB x TPR


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 22, 2017)

did this thread stop or is it just me? Humm well I know doc is doing great.


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 23, 2017)

Busy dude for sure!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 23, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> did this thread stop or is it just me? Humm well I know doc is doing great.


I Think If Is RIU in general. I think rollie and uncle buck have finally killed the joy in it for everyone.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 23, 2017)

A lot left over having there post pulled down over the AUMA then they pissed of a hacker that keep crashing the site and everyone just left


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm still hanging in, just tried a 9 week tester from the CP x Dr.w and it was
excellent another week and done.
Radioactive is next to finish in 2 weeks.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 23, 2017)

did this thread stop or is it just me? Humm well I know doc is doing great. 


oldman60 said:


> I'm still hanging in, just tried a 9 week tester from the CP x Dr.w and it was
> excellent another week and done.
> Radioactive is next to finish in 2 weeks.


so cp x dr who is a 10 week strain? hey old man its kinda boring here pm me if you want to hang with us at rids. good people there.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 23, 2017)

I agree Doc....the outages hit us pretty hard. I am likely to stick around....not that that matters. :0)


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 23, 2017)

Javadog said:


> I agree Doc....the outages hit us pretty hard. I am likely to stick around....not that that matters. :0)


I dont hate RIU it has led me to bigger and better in a way. I hope riu bounces back.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2017)

It was like this last time RIU stopped working. It cleaned out a bunch of people. We lost some amazing pioneers. 

Now we are the new pioneers.


----------



## 420roofer (Mar 24, 2017)

Some shots of the purple bayou, the rest of my buds and the next round of plants. The purple bayou was really hit hard by the cold snap in January and lost all but one branch to the mold issue i had while i was out of town. The remaining branch is really stacking on the buds and smells like rum bayou. I wish i had more of those seeds.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Mar 24, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Just finished trimming a Blackberry Kush the lady gave me 159 grams
> more than twice what 2 others got.
> View attachment 3897117 View attachment 3897118


Would love to get some good blackberry myself


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi all.

I've got 4 of Doc's Triple Purple Pie in party cups for my outdoor grow. They've been down for 6 days and are starting to peak up and say hello. Really looking forward to this one based on all the great pics of Doc's gear being posted. I'll share some pics when there's something to see.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 25, 2017)

I think I'll run the Rum Bayou x Dr. Who next the CP x Dr.W are rock hard with a
sweet pine over blk hash flavor and a intense high another wk and they'll be pure
HELLFIRE!


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Mar 25, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Friction is granddanky ( og13 x gdp ) open pollinated by triple purple doja, smoke jumper og, Dr who, Chernobyl, Plemon x sour cherry, red Purps x ctf
> 
> Bubble Party v2 is Berrybubble ( blueberry haze x bubble & squeak ) open pollinated by triple purple doja, smoke jumper og, Dr who, Chernobyl, Plemon x sour cherry, red Purps x ctf


 Glad I found this just got my order from dc seed exchange. I got some cheese bx1 and triple purple doja but they gave some freebies including friction and headband x PTK. Not sure what's in the Cannabeizein Mystery Mix


----------



## Friction1957 (Mar 26, 2017)

WeedWitchOR said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Still alive. Been a rough winter but things are improving with warmer weather. Got babies going that are ready for pinching. Pics will come after issue fixed.
> 
> ...


Hey I'm in Portland and I use GrowWorld for my grow supply store. Send me a PM and I'd be happy to meet for a beer or a cup of coffee and share where I go for whatever's. I've gotten so much help from @Dr.D81 that I owe lots of people helping hands.


----------



## Friction1957 (Mar 27, 2017)

OK at 1 week into flower in the new room. A room that wouldn't exist without mad help from @Dr.D81 

Doc looks like you Bear Creek Kush is crushing it in the race to first Pom Pom. Here's your BCK 1 week into flower. Man I love this plant. She's over 4' x 4' across the top and was super easy to train. Gotta hand it you growther, you can fucking breed!

BCK - 1 week in flower
 

At one week she's already showing lots of trich's. 
 

 

Thanks for all the help Doc, I'm loving the new rooms.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 27, 2017)

Looking beautious Friction, definitely some happy girls.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 30, 2017)

I ordered a tripod for my camera today maybe I'll get some clear pix now lol.


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 2, 2017)

I went shooting and man how are arms are not as steady as when we were younger. had to use a pole to stabilize the gun . hit the target dead center after I did that.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 2, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> I went shooting and man how are arms are not as steady as when we were younger. had to use a pole to stabilize the gun . hit the target dead center after I did that.


What are you shooting DC?


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 2, 2017)

I took down the CP x Dr.W today man what dankness! 
The Radioactive comes down next weekend.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 2, 2017)

gg#4

I did something to make this plant unhappy...
has a nice funky smell to it though.
Next run will be better


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 4, 2017)

Two diff phenos from the gg4 s1 in wk 3


----------



## bmgnoot (Apr 4, 2017)

Ellcrys looking nice going to flower this week. Looks like probably an easy trim..very important


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 5, 2017)

Looking great everyone. It is going to be a super busy year bit I am going to get back to adding pics on here as soon as I start back flowering.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 6, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looking great everyone. It is going to be a super busy year bit I am going to get back to adding pics on here as soon as I start back flowering.


There is life on RIU !
How is everyone hope your busy with spring things.


----------



## green217 (Apr 6, 2017)

TPR I have going is starting go purple in the calyxes now. My other girl is a couple weeks behind the TPR but it is a beast of a plant. I already have most of the other plants on blocks to keep light on top of the damn thing., Lost track if what strain it is, could be a TPR or a Purple Creek.


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 6, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> What are you shooting DC?


cans lol with a 22


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 6, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> cans lol with a 22


I was thinking about taking mine out of the safe if the rain would ever stop, hell
I can't even get to the trout streams.
@Dr.D81 the cp x dr.w smoke is very nice laid me right back and helps with the
neck pain to boot.
Radioactive is hanging now.


----------



## green217 (Apr 7, 2017)

My TPR @ 3weeks of 12/12
Cant really see the purple in pic but its there


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 7, 2017)

Update for those who are interested the first clones of the Lambsbread
are pushing roots already (5 days) thanks @DCobeen the CalMag
works wonders!
Dropped the RB x Dr.W in to soak tonight some Acapulco IBL also.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 8, 2017)

Some Lambsbread clones, mom and background is Doc's Radioactive
(clones from late Mar.) note clear pix.


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 9, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Update for those who are interested the first clones of the Lambsbread
> are pushing roots already (5 days) thanks @DCobeen the CalMag
> works wonders!
> Dropped the RB x Dr.W in to soak tonight some Acapulco IBL also.


Also remember pool shock is your friend in a cloner when it gets above 70 in rez. Also I would put that clone back in another 2 days till roots are 2-3x longer, just what I would do as I notice longer roots take of allot faster in soil or if going in hydro its perfect or close I think.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 9, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Also remember pool shock is your friend in a cloner when it gets above 70 in rez. Also I would put that clone back in another 2 days till roots are 2-3x longer, just what I would do as I notice longer roots take of allot faster in soil or if going in hydro its perfect or close I think.


Thanks DC, I always leave them until they have "fish bones" on them but it's amazing to
get root starts in 5 days that's half the time without CalMag.


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 9, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Update for those who are interested the first clones of the Lambsbread
> are pushing roots already (5 days) thanks @DCobeen the CalMag
> works wonders!
> Dropped the RB x Dr.W in to soak tonight some Acapulco IBL also.


Looking good


----------



## Pig4buzz (Apr 9, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Some Lambsbread clones, mom and background is Doc's Radioactive
> (clones from late Mar.) note clear pix.
> 
> View attachment 3921259 View attachment 3921260 View attachment 3921261


That a diy cloner? So adding cal mag increase speed of clones rooting? Looking good for sure.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 9, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> That a diy cloner? So adding cal mag increase speed of clones rooting? Looking good for sure.


It really cut root time in half, that'a an Oxycloner with a added air pump on the water pump.


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 10, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> That a diy cloner? So adding cal mag increase speed of clones rooting? Looking good for sure.


yes it does and they stay allot greener as they can eat. When I can keep my rez temps down I get roots anywhere form 3-5 days like what he showed.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 10, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> yes it does and they stay allot greener as they can eat. When I can keep my rez temps down I get roots anywhere form 3-5 days like what he showed.


My rez temp runs about 65-68f and they never drooped or lost color.
My water has a very high mineral content also 360-380 hardness.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 10, 2017)

Baby porn. Acapulco IBL and unfortunatly the RB x Dr.W didn't fare well in the
USPS's not so gentile hands.


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 12, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> That a diy cloner? So adding cal mag increase speed of clones rooting? Looking good for sure.


yes it does and they stay allot greener as they can eat. When I can keep my rez temps down I get roots anywhere form 3-5 days like what he showed.


oldman60 said:


> My rez temp runs about 65-68f and they never drooped or lost color.
> My water has a very high mineral content also 360-380 hardness.


with that high of mineral content in water you should look into amino acids and alfalfa tea.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 12, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> yes it does and they stay allot greener as they can eat. When I can keep my rez temps down I get roots anywhere form 3-5 days like what he showed.
> 
> with that high of mineral content in water you should look into amino acids and alfalfa tea.


Yea, I have a bitch of a time keeping my ph down tons of carbonates.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2017)

Plant them anyway. It is amazing how life will survive.

Cal/Mag and Epsom are in every watering in my garden. Cannabis loves magnesium.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 12, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Plant them anyway. It is amazing how life will survive.
> 
> Cal/Mag and Epsom are in every watering in my garden. Cannabis loves magnesium.


It's been working for 5 yrs, canna is an amazing and resilient plant. I didn't start ph'ing
my water until I went to coir instead of soil.


----------



## 420roofer (Apr 12, 2017)

I just got home from being gone three weeks to some curing buds. here's a piece of purple bayou.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 13, 2017)

I took 5 more Lambsbread clones today planted the first 7 and ordered a new
4x4 tent that will be the seeding room.
I guess breeding is in the future for the oldman.


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 13, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> I took 5 more Lambsbread clones today planted the first 7 and ordered a new
> 4x4 tent that will be the seeding room.
> I guess breeding is in the future for the oldman.


Gotta save the gems when you have them.i wish I had a place to keep cuts,but when I hear of how sometimes things happen to them , I am happy when I make seeds of everything I like.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 13, 2017)

I've been running the same strain with clones for 8 years. 
Gems rarely come along and clones are the only way to preserve the genetics.

I question ibl. I have herijuana, one of the smallest seeds that I have ever seen, which carried thru the f-1's....but a new breeding with the f-1's has normal size seeds for the f-2's.. It appears the original genetics are coming thru....just how stable are ibl's.


cof


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2017)

I remember sativa seeds were always smallish and round. Not unlike parakeet seed.







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 13, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> I've been running the same strain with clones for 8 years.
> Gems rarely come along and clones are the only way to preserve the genetics.
> 
> I question ibl. I have herijuana, one of the smallest seeds that I have ever seen, which carried thru the f-1's....but a new breeding with the f-1's has normal size seeds for the f-2's.. It appears the original genetics are coming thru....just how stable are ibl's.
> ...


This is my first run with one, it's from Sannie's so I don't ? the lineage but I
couldn't tell IBL from shineola except from smoking and it was sweet and potent.
I would think IBL's should express all pheno's like f-1, f2's unless they have been
tuned to the breeders taste already.
I'll be keeping an eye on them for differences.


----------



## cassinfo (Apr 15, 2017)

DC Seed Exchange said:


> Took down of of my Triple Purple Rhino's this weekend at 10 weeks (have one more still going). What an amazing plant @Dr.D81, thank you!
> 
> Tons of color, not quite the Dracula pheno, but I'm not complaining. Going to have my buddy squish it in a day or so and hoping for some purple rosin. Grown under 315w CMh in 3 gallon smart pots, running NFTG nutrient line. These shots are of some lowers right before the chop.
> 
> View attachment 3907147 View attachment 3907148 View attachment 3907149 View attachment 3907150 View attachment 3907153 View attachment 3907154


Just wanted to share my TPR purchased through DC Seed Exchanged. Chop her down at 60 days. Grown in 3gallon pots with a month veg. She could have went a week or two longer but needed to make room. Smell like fruity ripe Mango's. Kinda sweet but yet sour. Hard to it explain, but will definitely be growing her again.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 15, 2017)

Everyone, have a good weekend and a happy Easter.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 15, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Everyone, have a good weekend and a happy Easter.


Same to you too man


----------



## green217 (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 16, 2017)

It has been a busy week and it about to get insane. We close on the land Friday and I am super stoked to have some great hommie on the farms next door. We got one of the greenhouses up on the rec farm this week and so much more.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 16, 2017)

Been selling clones this season


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 16, 2017)

And as always lots of good smoke


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 16, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> It has been a busy week and it about to get insane. We close on the land Friday and I am super stoked to have some great hommie on the farms next door. We got one of the greenhouses up on the rec farm this week and so much more.View attachment 3925812 View attachment 3925813 View attachment 3925814


Hooooooooray!!!


----------



## Javadog (Apr 16, 2017)

Nice post Doc. Thanks for the update.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 16, 2017)

Been wondering about Doc since he went MIA, now we know.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 16, 2017)

Going to be a lot of being MIA this year I am afraid


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 16, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Going to be a lot of being MIA this year I am afraid


For all the right reasons though


----------



## Javadog (Apr 16, 2017)

First things first, I always say. 

Get 'er done Doc and we will check you on the other side. :0)


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 16, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Going to be a lot of being MIA this year I am afraid


One of the problems with success.

Congratulations. You've come a long way since the move to Oregon. Let us know how things are working out.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 16, 2017)

As long as you and the family are healthy that's all that counts. 
Stay safe.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 16, 2017)

Have your son start posting for you and taking pictures. It is great experience.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 16, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Have your son start posting for you and taking pictures. It is great experience.


Good idea. He will be out at the med farm helping some this year.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 16, 2017)

Anything new coming out this year? the cp x dr.w is a life saver or should I say
neck saver, best deep pain killer I've found next to Sannies Herijuana and easy
as heck to grow I'm running a IBL of Oxaxacan better known as Acapulco to see
how it works for my MS patients.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 16, 2017)

White Tahoe Cookies bx1 and Gods Gift Bx1 are in the works. Also working f2s of Cabin Fever = WTC x SQ and Professor Moriarty = Gods Gift x Super Qrazy. TPR is also going to get f2ed this year


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 17, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> White Tahoe Cookies bx1 and Gods Gift Bx1 are in the works. Also working f2s of Cabin Fever = WTC x SQ and Professor Moriarty = Gods Gift x Super Qrazy. TPR is also going to get f2ed this year


Sounds like more winners I'll be watching for GGxSQ and TPR f2.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 17, 2017)

Oh shit I forgot. I worked a joint project with Melvantics to cross my 89 Romulan cut with her 89 Northern Lights #5 f5 male. I just moved the Romulan up to a 12 in sq and she has clones of her male rooting for me now. Will have the first off these by end of summer


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 17, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> White Tahoe Cookies bx1 and Gods Gift Bx1 are in the works. Also working f2s of Cabin Fever = WTC x SQ and Professor Moriarty = Gods Gift x Super Qrazy. TPR is also going to get f2ed this year


Very happy to hear this Doc, I want that White Tahoe Cookies so bad!


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 17, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Oh shit I forgot. I worked a joint project with Melvantics to cross my 89 Romulan cut with her 89 Northern Lights #5 f5 male. I just moved the Romulan up to a 12 in sq and she has clones of her male rooting for me now. Will have the first off these by end of summer View attachment 3926454


Yummmm.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 17, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Yummmm.


I second this motion


----------



## green217 (Apr 17, 2017)

yeah that cross is intriguing


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 17, 2017)

Went to meet Deadpanhead today and we traded clones. He passed me a Cube male, a Chocolate Thai, and a LA Con x 09 cash. He was a really cool cat been growing here since 92. He also passed me some Pine and Purps beans from AJ Sour Diesel.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 17, 2017)

I have heard of Cube....what can you tell us about its background?

(it occurs to me that I might be remembering it as a name for a further crossing.... :0)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 17, 2017)

Javadog said:


> I have heard of Cube....what can you tell us about its background?


It is Starfighter f1 x SF f2 from Exotic


----------



## Javadog (Apr 17, 2017)

Ah, yes. Coolio. Thanks bro. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 17, 2017)

I've been looking for a good Thai for a couple years now I'm kind of
old school and grew up with Thai, 'Nam and the S.A. sativas and I'm
always searching.
The northern Thai's are too big like Panama and Hawaiian Snow but if it's
southern or Co Chang Island it should stay managable.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2017)

What's wrong with 15 foot tall sativa plants?






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 18, 2017)

Mohican said:


> What's wrong with 15 foot tall sativa plants?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



trimming it....

she looks good


cof


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks! That is actually two plants (clones of the same mother).

She was a monster.

I usually get several volunteers


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 18, 2017)

Mohican said:


> What's wrong with 15 foot tall sativa plants?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With 6.5' ceilings it would get a bit cramped. 
And dido on cof's response.
Is that Hawaiian Snow? or another monster. It's beautiful.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2017)

Malawi Gold freebie from Holy Smoke.

It started out as a one inch micro clone from an indoor girl.

Indoor was a failure for so many noob reasons.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 18, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Malawi Gold freebie from Holy Smoke.
> 
> It started out as a one inch micro clone from an indoor girl.
> 
> Indoor was a failure for so many noob reasons.


Wow ......... beauty!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2017)

I really want to grow a giant lambsbread/breath!


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 18, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I really want to grow a giant lambsbread/breath!


I hear ya, as soon as I make some seeds your on the list.
Just remind me later my short term memory is very short.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 18, 2017)

AJ Pine cubed and AJ purps seeds


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 18, 2017)

Did the electric today


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 18, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Did the electric today
> View attachment 3927314 View attachment 3927315 View attachment 3927317


Busy, busy, busy....... looking good man.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Apr 18, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Went to meet Deadpanhead today and we traded clones. He passed me a Cube male, a Chocolate Thai, and a LA Con x 09 cash. He was a really cool cat been growing here since 92. He also passed me some Pine and Purps beans from AJ Sour Diesel.


Congrats on that chocolate Thai  I've been hunting that one for years.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 18, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Busy, busy, busy....... looking good man.


Yes sir



Andrew2112 said:


> Congrats on that chocolate Thai  I've been hunting that one for years.


Give me a call tomorrow man. Its been a bit crazy around.


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 19, 2017)

Andrew2112 said:


> Congrats on that chocolate Thai  I've been hunting that one for years.


you are the one talking about helping out right.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Apr 19, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> you are the one talking about helping out right.



Yep that's me


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 19, 2017)

4x4 tent came today I'll set it up sat. and get the Radioactive clones into flower
then the Lambsbread will go in for grow out and selfing.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 19, 2017)

Happy 420 everyone!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 20, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Went to meet Deadpanhead today and we traded clones. He passed me a Cube male, a Chocolate Thai, and a LA Con x 09 cash. He was a really cool cat been growing here since 92. He also passed me some Pine and Purps beans from AJ Sour Diesel.


Deadpanhead was saying he met up with you, he feels the same way about you Doc  looking forward to seeing what you do with his cuts, he sure has some fire!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2017)

Happy 420 everyone!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 20, 2017)

Back at ya doc 

@Dr.D81


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 20, 2017)

yes happy 420 all.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 20, 2017)

Has anyone ever used Optic Foliar Switch from Dutch Masters?
It's supposed to stop male flower development in herms.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2017)

Nope


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 21, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Triple purple pie just a got a haircut a couple weeks before the big dance.
> 
> Let's hope she likes it
> 
> View attachment 3908382


How's that TPP doing? Would love to see some update pics if you have any.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 23, 2017)

Two phenos of the gg4 s1


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 23, 2017)

socaljoe said:


> How's that TPP doing? Would love to see some update pics if you have any.


Been out of state. Will snag a pic when I'm home in the morning. Couple weeks into flower. Little Itty bitty bud sites should be what we're seeing.


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 23, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Been out of state. Will snag a pic when I'm home in the morning. Couple weeks into flower. Little Itty bitty bud sites should be what we're seeing.


Cool. Mine are just little babies right now, but it'll be cool to see what they're going to turn into.


----------



## green217 (Apr 23, 2017)

Anybody running the Giger? Grape Ape x Dr Who? Haven't seen any info on it yet. Thinking of giving them a go next time I pop a few. Fucking TPR is definitely got the purple going big time, and my Purple Creek has got some great terps starting to come off of it.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 23, 2017)

damn doc! doin big things man. I'm subbed up now, a tad bit late   lots of catching up to do yet.



Gorgeous pics man, jeebus.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 23, 2017)

Doc inspired good times. A little bubble in the end and a little bubble rosin that I am sure I pressed with way too much heat. Next time I'll dial it back a skooch.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 24, 2017)

Well we had a great weekend! @natro.hydro @DCobeen and myself closed on our three pieces of property friday. Then went on down to @nuggs place. We hit the bbq Saturday and it was great seeing @fumble , @doublejj , @Grandpapy @Aeroknow @partlycloudy @treemansbuds and everyone e else that made it. To day we stopped by the land and will be back Tuesday to work.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 24, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well we had a great weekend! @natro.hydro @DCobeen and myself closed on our three pieces of property friday. Then went on down to @nuggs place. We hit the bbq Saturday and it was great seeing @fumble , @doublejj , @Grandpapy @Aeroknow @partlycloudy @treemansbuds and everyone e else that made it. To day we stopped by the land and will be back Tuesday to work.
> View attachment 3930324 View attachment 3930325


I thought you said there was no water. Looks much better then I imagined, Very nice!
Koko and Dog s1 are looking good in the new pots, Thanks!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 24, 2017)

TPP

She got a little shocked in veg. Showed my organic soil mix had a phosphorous deficiency. 

Coming back strongly now in flower. Still looks a little shocked though.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 24, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> I thought you said there was no water. Looks much better then I imagined, Very nice!
> Koko and Dog s1 are looking good in the new pots, Thanks!


Yea I am hopefully we can drop a well down there but yea we got told by the realtor there is no chance of a well. I going to find out but for now we are digging a barrel in to the creek bed and pumping up the hill.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi Doc, I just bought your Triple Purple Rhino, there wasn't much info on the site selling them, can you tell me in general, how tall these will get, flowering time etc? Thanks !


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 24, 2017)

Angry Pollock said:


> Hi Doc, I just bought your Triple Purple Rhino, there wasn't much info on the site selling them, can you tell me in general, how tall these will get, flowering time etc? Thanks !


It still has some variation but it seems to be low stretch, high yield, stinky and consistently purple as fuck. As for flower time it tends to run like an indica with shorter flower times but of course there are phenos here and there that are going to run longer


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 24, 2017)

The LIK ( sour tangie x Dr who ) I took @Durzil to flower


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 24, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> It still has some variation but it seems to be low stretch, high yield, stinky and consistently purple as fuck. As for flower time it tends to run like an indica with shorter flower times but of course there are phenos here and there that are going to run longer


Awesome! Just what I'm looking for, thanks for the fast reply! It'll be in a greenhouse, it should be a fun one .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 24, 2017)

Angry Pollock said:


> Awesome! Just what I'm looking for, thanks for the fast reply! It'll be in a greenhouse, it should be a fun one .


I have 5 from seed going in to 65s end of the week and will start tarpping them about the 7th of may. They are 6ft tall now


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 24, 2017)

Hey Doc, I got free beans with the Purple Rhino, they are marked AO5-XSQ, can you possibly tell me what these are? Thanks again!


----------



## green217 (Apr 24, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> The LIK ( sour tangie x Dr who ) I took @Durzil to flower
> 
> View attachment 3930448


that's a nice'un
Wishing like hell I had been a little more serious when I took the cutting off the TPR. Plant is just beautiful! Nice dense purple buds. Got lazy and dropped them in a mason jar, they've been in there about a month probably just sitting way down under a 600 bobbing in one jar. Took them out today and stuck'em in some soil and threw a bag over them, this works pretty well for me so far. Usually I use root hormone and throw them in a dome, wish I woulda done it with them. Maybe they'll take. If not I still got 6 beans. I did get a cutting going of the Purple Creek though.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Apr 24, 2017)

Hey doc I need a list of clones also need that the lik where do I find it


----------



## fumble (Apr 25, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well we had a great weekend! @natro.hydro @DCobeen and myself closed on our three pieces of property friday. Then went on down to @nuggs place. We hit the bbq Saturday and it was great seeing @fumble , @doublejj , @Grandpapy @Aeroknow @partlycloudy @treemansbuds and everyone e else that made it. To day we stopped by the land and will be back Tuesday to work.
> View attachment 3930324 View attachment 3930325


It was great to see you and Deedee and the kids. Congrats on the property!


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 25, 2017)

yes pump that water why its there. cause when summer starts it will be dry. that creek goes thru corner of my land and all the way thru docs.


----------



## green217 (Apr 25, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> yes pump that water why its there. cause when summer starts it will be dry. that creek goes thru corner of my land and all the way thru docs.


Damn that sounds challenging once it drys up. How yall going to get water there once its gone?


----------



## nuggs (Apr 25, 2017)

Doc was a pleasure having you and your family here over the weekend. Always great conversation and fun when you visit.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 27, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> yes pump that water why its there. cause when summer starts it will be dry. that creek goes thru corner of my land and all the way thru docs.


No it does not. We walked it and have started spraying the lines based on google maps. Which should be with in ten feet or so.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 27, 2017)

First time I have put my truck in 4 wheel drive

 
Took 200 gallons of compost with me


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 27, 2017)

We got back out here at 3 today and this was the start 



And when we quit for diner


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 27, 2017)

not sure what map you used ill send the one I got from my closing paper work. the middle property aka mine is almost a triangle.


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 27, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> We got back out here at 3 today and this was the start
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking great.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 27, 2017)

Looking good Doc.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Apr 27, 2017)

Is land out there cheap??


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 27, 2017)

lets say I just spent $6275.29 on 3.3 acres on a mountain with southern exposure. So yeah you can find cheap land. I paid $60k for an acre with a old ass house in Michigan last year so yep its cheap there. Really a mile plus up with UV rocking it so it will be a great investment.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 27, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> lets say I just spent $6275.29 on 3.3 acres on a mountain with southern exposure. So yeah you can find cheap land. I paid $60k for an acre with a old ass house in Michigan last year so yep its cheap there. Really a mile plus up with UV rocking it so it will be a great investment.


With that elevation and exposure you should develop some great plants.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 27, 2017)

bobdagrowah said:


> Is land out there cheap??


In east Oregon yea but it is high desert and that presents its own problems. Give me a call some time man if you get time


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 28, 2017)

Been watching vidoes on garden of eden wood chip/compost/manure layering and Talked with @Andrew2112 and we gonna go that route and not use pots unless the ground is all rock then pots will have to happen. I really like that you use 75% less water using that method. I wanted to find a solution that would use less water and sure enough the answer was shown to me. Is it God/Karma or what? Either way this should be sweet if we can do it like this
Top layer- 1 inch of manure cow/chicken or horse
2nd from top wood chips 3-4 inches
3rd from top compost from wood chips ect 2-3 inches
bottom layer mushroom compost mixed with soil 2-3 inches
so it will be 8-12 inches deep. if youy all want to see it youtube back to garden of eden its a long video about 1hr 45 min long but worth it.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 28, 2017)

Man yall are going to be popping off in a minute. I can't wait to see all your land filled with trees. Won't be able to see the forest... I didn't know that was a MJ reference....


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 28, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Been watching vidoes on garden of eden wood chip/compost/manure layering and Talked with @Andrew2112 and we gonna go that route and not use pots unless the ground is all rock then pots will have to happen. I really like that you use 75% less water using that method. I wanted to find a solution that would use less water and sure enough the answer was shown to me. Is it God/Karma or what? Either way this should be sweet if we can do it like this
> Top layer- 1 inch of manure cow/chicken or horse
> 2nd from top wood chips 3-4 inches
> 3rd from top compost from wood chips ect 2-3 inches
> ...


You could check on absorbent polymers also, Hydrosorb comes to mind.
I'm sure you guys will get a handle on it.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Apr 28, 2017)

Hey doc I'm running your planetary collision and the whole stem is turning purple on a couple, temps not below 70 either not complaining just didn't see it coming


----------



## Javadog (Apr 29, 2017)

Lost my TPP to balls.....a very strong plant....I might see if I can get some splooj from it.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 29, 2017)

P.S. The TPP was female and I should be seeing the sex of my second Elcrys too.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 30, 2017)

(Wow, wrote TPP both times....it was TPR that turned out male. My TPP will be enjoyed. :0 )


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 30, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> You could check on absorbent polymers also, Hydrosorb comes to mind.
> I'm sure you guys will get a handle on it.


why nature has it all right there for us. doc dug down 4 ft ot so and its kinda clayish down there and the top part is really nice. Adding a shit ton of wood chips will only help and hold moisture in if we add in manure under it so it can feed the chips and I will have mine done so even if we use 50% less water that is huge for us this year.


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 30, 2017)

Javadog said:


> (Wow, wrote TPP both times....it was TPR that turned out male. My TPP will be enjoyed. :0 )


I was wondering what you was saying and figured you was high or something.


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 30, 2017)

if you want to see the ground breaking go to instagram on docs page.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 30, 2017)

I call that one a Yes. :0)


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Apr 30, 2017)

got some freebies that are docs from DCSE they were only labled AO5 XSQ 
any info on what these could possible be


----------



## Dr 4 four (Apr 30, 2017)

Bigdaddy212 said:


> got some freebies that are docs from DCSE they were only labled AO5 XSQ
> any info on what these could possible be


AO5 x SQ = Aura Og #5 x Super Qrazy


----------



## green217 (Apr 30, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> lets say I just spent $6275.29 on 3.3 acres on a mountain with southern exposure. So yeah you can find cheap land. I paid $60k for an acre with a old ass house in Michigan last year so yep its cheap there. Really a mile plus up with UV rocking it so it will be a great investment.


holy shit, that make's me wanna strart putting back some $ and snatch a few acres up


----------



## bobdagrowah (Apr 30, 2017)

U ain't never lied might need some land in Oregon


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 1, 2017)

Howdy guys I made it home last night. After I get off work at the Rec farm this afternoon I will get some pictures up. Hope everyone had a great week. All in all we had a great one on the mountain minus one hick up with the truck.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 1, 2017)

green217 said:


> holy shit, that make's me wanna strart putting back some $ and snatch a few acres up





bobdagrowah said:


> U ain't never lied might need some land in Oregon


Keep in mind that is raw land and it will cost us 4k per pole to run power up and well will be 1200 ft deep which is going to cost as also.


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 1, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> lets say I just spent $6275.29 on 3.3 acres on a mountain with southern exposure. So yeah you can find cheap land. I paid $60k for an acre with a old ass house in Michigan last year so yep its cheap there. Really a mile plus up with UV rocking it so it will be a great investment.


Man I'd build a small house on the plot and call it a day haha


----------



## DCobeen (May 1, 2017)

yeah a well is next year for sure. 1200 feet is gonna cost us but will be worth it. 
I am gonna save the big trees that are cut down for a log cabin. Doc says the logs have to be de barked and sit for a few years first so I got time.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 1, 2017)

This is my hill with a little work put in


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 1, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> yeah a well is next year for sure. 1200 feet is gonna cost us but will be worth it.
> I am gonna save the big trees that are cut down for a log cabin. Doc says the logs have to be de barked and sit for a few years first so I got time.


Well will be first for me hoss. You are not the one having to tote water for three farms in a place that will be 100 degrees this summer


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 1, 2017)

Had a bit of trouble with the truck but still got the job done.


----------



## DCobeen (May 2, 2017)

Yeah I want to be there so bad it hurts. Taking care of my mom with only 1 kidney left and its at 13% which means less than a year to live really makes it tuff. I will play it by ear and see what happens. I so want to be there and help. 
Lets see if I can move a shit tom of mine quick and get out there to strip my land then build it up so at least my grow wont need as much water. Also Andrew should be able to do water runs for all 3 lots also.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 2, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Yeah I want to be there so bad it hurts. Taking care of my mom with only 1 kidney left and its at 13% which means less than a year to live really makes it tuff. I will play it by ear and see what happens. I so want to be there and help.
> Lets see if I can move a shit tom of mine quick and get out there to strip my land then build it up so at least my grow wont need as much water. Also Andrew should be able to do water runs for all 3 lots also.


Sorry to hear that Cobeen.


----------



## DCobeen (May 2, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Sorry to hear that Cobeen.


she is 76 and it sucks. I know if I go out there and leave her in Michigan I will never forgive myself if she passes while I am gone. I dont like having to give a percentage and have someone else grow for me there but really have no choice. Natro and Doc are helping as much as they can but that is why andrew is stepping in and doing it.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 2, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> she is 76 and it sucks. I know if I go out there and leave her in Michigan I will never forgive myself if she passes while I am gone. I dont like having to give a percentage and have someone else grow for me there but really have no choice. Natro and Doc are helping as much as they can but that is why andrew is stepping in and helping.


I hear you, I'd feel the same way. Enjoy your time with her the best you can. I'm a momma's boy, got me all teary eyed, keep your head up.

Your crops in good hands. Your boys got you.


----------



## green217 (May 2, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Keep in mind that is raw land and it will cost us 4k per pole to run power up and well will be 1200 ft deep which is going to cost as also.


Yeah I'm electrician but you're probably talking about the power company providing power to a remote area? Looks like you know a lot of what you're doing with electrical work yourself from some of the pics I've seen. Still that price per acre is a lot cheaper than you'll find anywhere around my neck of the woods. I wish I could just up and go to a legal state but got to stay with the family too many responsibilities. I just have to live vicariously through you guys like you who had the ambition and knowledge to take advantage of being able to make money at something you really enjoy and have a passion for


----------



## oldman60 (May 2, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Yeah I want to be there so bad it hurts. Taking care of my mom with only 1 kidney left and its at 13% which means less than a year to live really makes it tuff. I will play it by ear and see what happens. I so want to be there and help.
> Lets see if I can move a shit tom of mine quick and get out there to strip my land then build it up so at least my grow wont need as much water. Also Andrew should be able to do water runs for all 3 lots also.


Our prayers are with her, and you my friend.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 2, 2017)

Got the well estimate and it is 67,500 and is good to split up to three house holds so we are all good to split it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 2, 2017)




----------



## green217 (May 3, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Got the well estimate and it is 67,500 and is good to split up to three house holds so we are all good to split it.


damn could build a little house for that


----------



## DCobeen (May 3, 2017)

green217 said:


> damn could build a little house for that


with the trees there I will build a log cabin and have running water in it very cool.


----------



## fumble (May 3, 2017)

Awesome! Congrats guys.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 3, 2017)

Well tomorrow I will be up at the Rec site building the veg room by my self. The bosses will be at the electric contractors office. They got the bill to date today and it was 13k and they have not done fuck all yet. They had 117 in building and setting the panel. 32 hours just to build it and it didn't have any wires just the empty boxes. It was the crookedest bill I have ever heard. If it took 32 hours to build that it means it took 1 hour per bolt and connection on it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 3, 2017)

Friday I will take the camper to the rec site and Dede got the permit for it today. I will have to fix my truck and build the lightdep greenhouse. I will pay Andrew to fill pots for me this week and plant and screen next weekend.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 4, 2017)

Another week finished and off to the mountain in the morning. We got the greenhouses finished and I put ceder on the out side of the temporary veg room. We also ran the conduit for the cameras.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Dr.D81 (May 4, 2017)

Chicken layed me a double yolk egg yesterday

And this will be Andrews home for a few months I suppose. I will be takeing it out tomorrow along with my light dep plants. Andrew will be up sunday


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2017)

You are amazing Doc! My mind is blown


----------



## Javadog (May 4, 2017)

Well said Mo. Rock it Doc!


----------



## oldman60 (May 5, 2017)

Bravo bro!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 5, 2017)

Awesome work Doc, you truly deserve some big rewards for all your hard work!


----------



## DCobeen (May 5, 2017)

heck yeah. that trailer looks nice. money well spent. thank god my plants are finishing and I am able to get funds out there.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 5, 2017)

Got out here to the mountain and got the truck fixed today. Also got part of the lightdep greenhouse up.


----------



## DCobeen (May 6, 2017)

sweet


----------



## dandyrandy (May 6, 2017)

2 TPR's chopped at ~ 60 days. One indica leaning slight purple. Other almost black. Sativa og leaning? Lanky. Lovely fruity smell on both with the dark pheno a bit of chocolate? We shall see in a week or two. Frosty as I have seen.


----------



## Javadog (May 6, 2017)

Ooh! Thanks for the update. Post any photos you took, if you can.

Kudos on completing the cycle.

JD


----------



## DonTesla (May 6, 2017)

TPR 12/12 from seed all organic


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 6, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> TPR 12/12 from seed all organic View attachment 3937822


Damn frosty but going to have to bust that up to see the purple it looks like


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## DCobeen (May 7, 2017)

sweet looking great brother.


----------



## oldman60 (May 7, 2017)

Looks like you have the pedal to the metal Doc.


----------



## DonTesla (May 7, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Damn frosty but going to have to bust that up to see the purple it looks like


Yeah it swelled the other day, and was so much more purple, it stopped me in my tracks, 3 days later went to take a pic, its not the same lol more hairs and leaves covering the show, just a little swallowed up and covered up again but if it swells again and goes more purp I'll try time it better.

The smells on it though are so complex. Like I'm not even sure how to describe.. A bit slow to germ but glad it did now I tell you, gonna be a treat to hit some DD/OR flowers!



Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3937856


Damn Doc is that still some snow on the ground, you've been building these things for a while now, weeks, you guys are in pure beast mode hey. Awesome you have such a dedicated team to be a part of, exciting ass times!


----------



## DCobeen (May 7, 2017)

im told its snowing there still at night.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 8, 2017)

Hi everyone. I made it home from the mountain. I got more done but had to bring my plants home. It is to cold till I get the greenhouse finished and heat it it on the cold nights. It will be around 10 this next weekend. Got Andrew stated getting settled in. Found some fucked up gross ass pots and pans in that rv


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 8, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Yeah it swelled the other day, and was so much more purple, it stopped me in my tracks, 3 days later went to take a pic, its not the same lol more hairs and leaves covering the show, just a little swallowed up and covered up again but if it swells again and goes more purp I'll try time it better.
> 
> The smells on it though are so complex. Like I'm not even sure how to describe.. A bit slow to germ but glad it did now I tell you, gonna be a treat to hit some DD/OR flowers!
> 
> ...


Two different gross buddy. The one I have been at is the rec grow and this is my personal med grow.


----------



## bobdagrowah (May 9, 2017)

Docs a great guy for the newbs online great genes great advice


----------



## green217 (May 9, 2017)

Here's some cam pics of my TPR and PC. The Purple Creek seems to have some color coming in. The tpr is so purple it's ridiculous no need to label's tpr is the purple one.     
Last pic has real shitty lighting but u can see the purple all through out the plant, there is no green bud on this lady.


----------



## Friction1957 (May 9, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3937856


The red boards at the front and the Gatorade are a couple of my favorite parts of that pic!

Looking great, you just keep killing it.


----------



## oldman60 (May 9, 2017)

Finally got the Radioactive in the 4x4 after blowing my back out again.
So here's Doc's Radioactive a few weeks late getting to flower.


----------



## green217 (May 12, 2017)

More pics I just shot with the phone. AC circuit overloaded one day and tripped the breaker, so my room hit 100F maybe a bit more so here come the foxtails. But my TPR isn't to far off and I've got 4 cuttings of it soaking up the spring sun.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 13, 2017)




----------



## oldman60 (May 14, 2017)

Looking better and better Doc. 
I just purchased a Boldtbags mini washer to make herbal extracts, my ? is what #
bags do you use for the rinse and how do you get rid of the foam.


----------



## Friction1957 (May 15, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3941903


Love the plywood ends. I can see now how much easier it will be to light dep with the hoop that way. Yet another in the long line of tricks I've learned from you.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 15, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Looking better and better Doc.
> I just purchased a Boldtbags mini washer to make herbal extracts, my ? is what #
> bags do you use for the rinse and how do you get rid of the foam.


I use a 45, 70, and 150 micron bags and a sprayer should knock the foam down


----------



## oldman60 (May 15, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> I use a 45, 70, and 150 micron bags and a sprayer should knock the foam down


Thanks, I've been using 125, 45, 20 so I'm not that far off the machine uses a 220 micron bag.
The hash from the 20 is a sweet treat!
I just ran the trim from the CP x Dr.W and Radioactive it's great!


----------



## Mr.Head (May 15, 2017)

http://shop.sciencefirst.com/wildco/fieldmaster-student-kits/5961-sieve-us-60-250m-stainless-steel-mesh.html

I seen a post on, here a user had linked these. I think it was in Frenchy's hash thread, not sure. But they have all different sizes and the price is right, next time I'm into making some hash I may grab some of these and some dry ice. Not sure how they'd work with a machine.






then there's these and they can get into the hundreds for one sieve.


----------



## 420roofer (May 16, 2017)

Still loving my bubbler. Thanks bro.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2017)

420roofer said:


> Still loving my bubbler. Thanks bro.


Fuck yea man! Glade it is still kicking around.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2017)

Well I am off to work on the veg room at Eve Flowers and I am fucking tired already today. Anyway we will be moving some plants over to start moming out for the first run. We had our meeting finally about my contract and everything was approved including part ownership in both the grow and oil lab. I am super excited to be a part of this with these guys. @natro.hydro has met them a few times now and he sees why I like them all so much. @Andrew2112 will be caretaking on my farm on the mountain now and he is doing great. We will plant this weekend if all goes right but you know how that is. Then we will start the 90 x 50 hugelkultur bed to drop the two full season greenhouses on. Now I just got to scrape by till I can harvest the lightdep and we should be OK. Looks like Neptune seed bank will be the newest retailer for our stock and with a special free gift promotion.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 16, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well I am off to work on the veg room at Eve Flowers and I am fucking tired already today. Anyway we will be moving some plants over to start moming out for the first run. We had our meeting finally about my contract and everything was approved including part ownership in both the grow and oil lab. I am super excited to be a part of this with these guys. @natro.hydro has met them a few times now and he sees why I like them all so much. @Andrew2112 will be caretaking on my farm on the mountain now and he is doing great. We will plant this weekend if all goes right but you know how that is. Then we will start the 90 x 50 hugelkultur bed to drop the two full season greenhouses on. Now I just got to scrape by till I can harvest the lightdep and we should be OK. Looks like Neptune seed bank will be the newest retailer for our stock and with a special free gift promotion.


right on Doc. Glad things are going well.

Any idea when they are going up on Neptune? I wanted to grab some of your California Raisins from OES but the shipping to Canada was a little too much for my blood. 

edit: damn he wants $25 shipping too. That's like $40 Canadian to get it here. I don't know why these American banks charge this much. Attitude is like $15 Canadian with a cup...


----------



## oldman60 (May 16, 2017)

Congrats Doc!


----------



## bobdagrowah (May 16, 2017)

Congrats doc


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2017)

Thanks everyone 

Been a few set backs along the way but that is how it goes. We will just keep on pushing forward as always and hopefully find a permanent home in the canna world. I am a long ways from seeing big money on the farms and next year on the lab but it will get here soon enough. Then my dads new house he just signed papers on will get payed for and he can go to partial retirement. I do look forward to filling my 3200 sq ft of greenhouses on the hill and 2800 sq ft at Eve flowers this year. Thats 6000 sq ft of roof this year and another 2200 next season at Eve Flowers.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2017)

Neighbor brought me some berrals home from the bakery he works at today. 5 will get painted black and filled with water for the first greenhouse to regulate temps at night. Might put them in the full season too but I am hopeful the hugelkultur will make them unnecessary.


----------



## curious old fart (May 16, 2017)

Congrats doc. You deserve it

I've been running the hugelkultur method in my raised tomato beds for several years and they get better with age. Teas do wonders.


cof.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> Congrats doc. You deserve it
> 
> I've been running the hugelkultur method in my raised tomato beds for several years and they get better with age. Teas do wonders.
> 
> ...


We are building ours out of curly leaf mountain mahogany ( not true mahogany) and with a specific gravity of up to 1.1 it is the second hardest wood native to the US. We will get up to twenty years of viability out of them.


----------



## fumble (May 16, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> Been a few set backs along the way but that is how it goes. We will just keep on pushing forward as always and hopefully find a permanent home in the canna world. I am a long ways from seeing big money on the farms and next year on the lab but it will get here soon enough. Then my dads new house he just signed papers on will get payed for and he can go to partial retirement. I do look forward to filling my 3200 sq ft of greenhouses on the hill and 2800 sq ft at Eve flowers this year. Thats 6000 sq ft of roof this year and another 2200 next season at Eve Flowers.


I bet you're tired! One of the hardest working guys I know. Wonderful to watch a friend make it


----------



## eddy600 (May 20, 2017)

Friction half way threw flower,it's a frosty large plant I wish I had one for outdoors this year.


----------



## Javadog (May 21, 2017)

Hey Doc,

I have been enjoying seeing you gets of your own roots down there. :0)

I have a nice TPP coming along. A couple weeks ago:
 

And today:
 

I seem to be a Male Elcrys Factory. LOL *Zero* worries, I am sure that I will get a female! :0)

I also got a super strong TPR male....trying to get some splooge from that... 

Keep it up Buddy. One of these days you will get to post that Ship has finally f'ing come in!

Brother Java


----------



## green217 (May 22, 2017)

Purple Creek
 
Not sure if I got lucky or if there a bunch of phenos like this one in the packs. But this bitch looks to be a keeper. The tpr is nice purple but the light purple/red/pink coming in on this Purple Creek is beautiful, and the smell coming off of it is STRONG. Props to Doc for his breeding. I'm loving this plant, can't wait to sample some in a few weeks!


----------



## Bbcchance (May 24, 2017)

Docs probably been too busy to mention it, but if you are an instagram user or were looking for an excuse to be, docs letting go of a ton of his private stock of seed via auction, some rare gems coming out of there. (Im tryin to buy some honeybee f3s) and for the non insta folks theres a fresh drop of docs dank up over at dcseedexchange happy growing


----------



## oldman60 (May 24, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Docs probably been too busy to mention it, but if you are an instagram user or were looking for an excuse to be, docs letting go of a ton of his private stock of seed via auction, some rare gems coming out of there. (Im tryin to buy some honeybee f3s) and for the non insta folks theres a fresh drop of docs dank up over at dcseedexchange happy growing


Thanks bro!


----------



## DCobeen (May 26, 2017)

He is a busy busy man. I so want to be there but mom is dying and cannot make it there this year to grow. but will get there to level a couple pads and do some huger prep for the ground.


----------



## Bbcchance (May 26, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> He is a busy busy man. I so want to be there but mom is dying and cannot make it there this year to grow. but will get there to level a couple pads and do some huger prep for the ground.


Sorry to hear man


----------



## Mohican (May 26, 2017)

Me too.


----------



## oldman60 (May 26, 2017)

Ditto bro, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 27, 2017)

Yes we are staying busy as hell around here. @DCobeen 's buddy Steve stopped in this week for the show and kicked it a bit. We have been moving plants to Eve Flowers and making clones. First round there will be Bear Creek Kush, Grape Og, White Tahoe Cookies, and a Animal Cookies. We will be working our asses off for the next month and a half getting both farms finished and planted. I am just glade to get everyone's plants the fuck out of my house. Fuck it sucks having houndreds of plants to care for and not enough space for them. But things are getting happier now.
Eve Flowers
  
Doc's Dank Farm


----------



## Javadog (May 27, 2017)

First things first. Be well.


----------



## oldman60 (May 27, 2017)

Damn Doc your worse than a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs.
Everything looks good, how big are those pots in the gh?
I've been kicking back a little but the Radioactive clones are now about 5' tall
and have the tightest internode spacing I've ever seen (pix later).


----------



## bobdagrowah (May 27, 2017)

I wonder if I can veg a plant like that indoors cause those look very beasty


----------



## oldman60 (May 27, 2017)

bobdagrowah said:


> I wonder if I can veg a plant like that indoors cause those look very beasty


No reason on earth why not unless you don't have the vert space.
I've had 6.5' plants indoors but you have to keep in mind how much light
penetration your lights give.


----------



## bobdagrowah (May 27, 2017)

Yea that's the problem I got a 600


----------



## oldman60 (May 27, 2017)

bobdagrowah said:


> Yea that's the problem I got a 600


You would do well with a 1200 watt vertical grow with 4 to 6 plants.


----------



## bobdagrowah (May 27, 2017)

I got a 600 stadium with 15 plants at the moment


----------



## oldman60 (May 27, 2017)

I like a 2-3 month veg then flower, my plants are between 3 - 5',


----------



## BobBitchen (May 27, 2017)

Looking great Doc.
I have some of your old stuff started, honeybee f2's & fireballs x gdp.
Cool you bringing Andrew on.wish you guys the best this year bro.


----------



## bobdagrowah (May 27, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> I like a 2-3 month veg then flower, my plants are between 3 - 5',


Me too I got a perpetual going so when I take 4 or so out 4 go in so every couple weeks something is coming down


----------



## oldman60 (May 28, 2017)

Here's the Radioactive 9 days 12/12.


----------



## bobdagrowah (May 28, 2017)

Doc the bubble party is frostttttyyyyyyyy


----------



## DCobeen (Jun 1, 2017)

Thank you all. This is tuff on me. She goes back to liver doctor soon. 13% of 1 liver is all she has and doesnt look like mom will make it to winter. Big Pharma pills is what has done this to her liver. It was to much stress trying to do my land from here till I can get there to help. Money has also taking a bit longer to get in for me but we all must keep our heads high and keep on doing what we do. I am doing a couple diff grows in Michigan with diff patients to help them and myslef out. It will all work just have to take it each week at a time. Good vibes and cheers to you all. may this season be bountiful and enjoyable.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jun 1, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Thank you all. This is tuff on me. She goes back to liver doctor soon. 13% of 1 liver is all she has and doesnt look like mom will make it to winter. Big Pharma pills is what has done this to her liver. It was to much stress trying to do my land from here till I can get there to help. Money has also taking a bit longer to get in for me but we all must keep our heads high and keep on doing what we do. I am doing a couple diff grows in Michigan with diff patients to help them and myslef out. It will all work just have to take it each week at a time. Good vibes and cheers to you all. may this season be bountiful and enjoyable.


I'm in your college football teams rival state if you need something let me know n I'll see if it can't get solved


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 1, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Thank you all. This is tuff on me. She goes back to liver doctor soon. 13% of 1 liver is all she has and doesnt look like mom will make it to winter. Big Pharma pills is what has done this to her liver. It was to much stress trying to do my land from here till I can get there to help. Money has also taking a bit longer to get in for me but we all must keep our heads high and keep on doing what we do. I am doing a couple diff grows in Michigan with diff patients to help them and myslef out. It will all work just have to take it each week at a time. Good vibes and cheers to you all. may this season be bountiful and enjoyable.


Good vibes and best wishes my friend.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 1, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Thank you all. This is tuff on me. She goes back to liver doctor soon. 13% of 1 liver is all she has and doesnt look like mom will make it to winter. Big Pharma pills is what has done this to her liver. It was to much stress trying to do my land from here till I can get there to help. Money has also taking a bit longer to get in for me but we all must keep our heads high and keep on doing what we do. I am doing a couple diff grows in Michigan with diff patients to help them and myslef out. It will all work just have to take it each week at a time. Good vibes and cheers to you all. may this season be bountiful and enjoyable.


Howdy buddy!
We miss you out here but spend that I I me with your mom bro. Got a lot of seasons left to grow


----------



## Victor6634 (Jun 2, 2017)

Put in an order for Triple Purple Rhino and Giger can't wait get them and pop them the Photos of these look awesome first time trying Docs


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Thank you all. This is tuff on me. She goes back to liver doctor soon. 13% of 1 liver is all she has and doesnt look like mom will make it to winter. Big Pharma pills is what has done this to her liver. It was to much stress trying to do my land from here till I can get there to help. Money has also taking a bit longer to get in for me but we all must keep our heads high and keep on doing what we do. I am doing a couple diff grows in Michigan with diff patients to help them and myslef out. It will all work just have to take it each week at a time. Good vibes and cheers to you all. may this season be bountiful and enjoyable.


I'm sorry, everything will be alright. We all see eachother sooner or later, Enjoy spending time with her, love you bro.


----------



## Friction1957 (Jun 3, 2017)

Thought I would bounce in and share a shot of one of Doc's Triple Purple Rhino. Today was day 8 of flower. Pom Pom'ing up real nice for so early. Just like usual from you Doc, great plants doing really well and doing it quickly!!

*TPR Day 8
 *


----------



## Javadog (Jun 3, 2017)

My Triple Purple Pie is finishing week #8. It is going to be nice! 

LOL, I kinda crisped up that Pink Lemonade up, but the nugs it did yield were more
than tasty enough to defend a re-run. (I have been running such big number for some
time now....it happens)

It is good to see you continuing to close on your goals.

JD


----------



## DCobeen (Jun 4, 2017)

bobdagrowah said:


> I'm in your college football teams rival state if you need something let me know n I'll see if it can't get solved


thank you.. pm me if you gonna be in my neck of the woods. would enjoying smoking with another grower.


----------



## DCobeen (Jun 4, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Howdy buddy!
> We miss you out here but spend that I I me with your mom bro. Got a lot of seasons left to grow


I miss you guy s also. Yeah this season has not went the way I wanted but next will. I am busting my ass off here to make sure I have funds ahead of time for next year. Lets hope i have the funds to come out after Ridfest this year. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Friction1957 (Jun 6, 2017)

@Dr.D81 here is your White D x Triple Purple Doja at day 9, already getting purple


----------



## green217 (Jun 6, 2017)

Chopped my tpr. Here is the top cola. Absolutely purple from top to bottom.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 7, 2017)

Nice Work Team!


----------



## Victor6634 (Jun 8, 2017)

@Dr.D81 Got my order from D.C. seed exchange today of triple purple rhino and giger also received some tester samples tre sisters x chem/GDP and br5 x sq I know the first one is but what is the br5 x sq can't wait to see how they turn out


----------



## Friction1957 (Jun 8, 2017)

green217 said:


> Chopped my tpr. Here is the top cola. Absolutely purple from top to bottom.
> View attachment 3955900


looking great. Nice and fat cola


----------



## Javadog (Jun 8, 2017)

SQ == Super Qrazy == A BigWorm Breed. Doc and he have worked together.

Still thinking about br5

P.S. SQ was very strong, with an interesting and strong flavor. I regrew it...still am I think.
(Superstitious X Qrazy Train IIRC)


----------



## Victor6634 (Jun 8, 2017)

Javadog said:


> SQ == Super Qrazy == A BigWorm Breed. Doc and he have worked together.
> 
> Still thinking about br5
> 
> ...


The only thing I can think of is blue Rhino maybe 

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 8, 2017)

Victor6634 said:


> The only thing I can think of is blue Rhino maybe
> 
> Thanks for the reply


Blue razz #5 x super qrazy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 8, 2017)

green217 said:


> Chopped my tpr. Here is the top cola. Absolutely purple from top to bottom.
> View attachment 3955900


Nice!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 8, 2017)

@Javadog pinhead says hi bro 
 he sent me some spores and through in some beans too
Now i have 2x jars burma , 2x Penis Envy, and 8x Blue Mag.


----------



## 420roofer (Jun 9, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> @Javadog pinhead says hi bro
> View attachment 3957683 he sent me some spores and through in some beans tooView attachment 3957684
> Now i have 2x jars burma , 2x Penis Envy, and 8x Blue Mag.View attachment 3957685 View attachment 3957686


Good luck bro. I had trouble with random spores messing my stuff up. You would be surprised how much bread mold there is floating around in a clean room with lysol sprayed around each time you enter. Growing buds is much easier.


----------



## Victor6634 (Jun 9, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Blue razz #5 x super qrazy


Thank you Doc


----------



## green217 (Jun 9, 2017)

My personal favorite lady is this Purple Creek. She is hanging now.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 9, 2017)

Fire cleans everything.

I can't wait to see what kind of amazing fungi you grow.

How is Andrew doing on the mountain? Does he have wifi?


----------



## HamNEggs (Jun 9, 2017)

I just ordered some of TPR. It looks like an amazing purple!


----------



## Javadog (Jun 9, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> @Javadog pinhead says hi bro
> View attachment 3957683 he sent me some spores and through in some beans tooView attachment 3957684
> Now i have 2x jars burma , 2x Penis Envy, and 8x Blue Mag.View attachment 3957685 View attachment 3957686


Holy Shit Bro.....you met the Prof. Awesome!

One quick note, and a serious one.....respect his Penis Envy man. That strain might 
technically be a cube, but it is killer strong. 

I am happy to see that his seed work continues. He found a Kosher Tangie (a cross I already love)
that was apparently a serious keeper.

Onward and upward,

JD

This is my TPP at week 7....going for a full 10...photo does her so little justice!

Hot 'n Hungry!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 9, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Holy Shit Bro.....you met the Prof. Awesome!
> 
> One quick note, and a serious one.....respect his Penis Envy man. That strain might
> technically be a cube, but it is killer strong.
> ...


I didnt met him just been chatting with him and he sent some syringes & beans


----------



## Javadog (Jun 10, 2017)

Yeah, I think that he is on a different corner of the country.....do post progress photos
of those cakes. Fanaticus!


----------



## eddy600 (Jun 10, 2017)

TPP just picked it,i guess it was a bit warm at night to get the purple color. without testing it i like the yield and feel of the buds.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> TPP just picked it,i guess it was a bit warm at night to get the purple color. without testing it i like the yield and feel of the buds.


Yea the out crosses like TDD, TPP, or Purple Creek are going to have some purple phenos and some not.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2017)

green217 said:


> My personal favorite lady is this Purple Creek. She is hanging now.
> View attachment 3957813 View attachment 3957814 View attachment 3957815 View attachment 3957816


Looks killer bro. I gave me a big pack of these stashed back my self.


----------



## green217 (Jun 12, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> TPP just picked it,i guess it was a bit warm at night to get the purple color. without testing it i like the yield and feel of the buds.


I'm in the South East, not cool here at all. I try and keep my room below 80F, but breakers trip on occasion or something. These didn't need cool temps at all


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 12, 2017)

The N.E. is roasting to, it seems we're all going to turn the ac's on soon.
I have to run my 8000 btu in the flower room from now until early Sept.


----------



## green217 (Jun 12, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> The N.E. is roasting to, it seems we're all going to turn the ac's on soon.
> I have to run my 8000 btu in the flower room from now until early Sept.


Mine been on since March


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 12, 2017)

green217 said:


> Mine been on since March


Jeeeez, we still had snow in Mar.& April & May lol.
Growth in my unheated tent was slowed by the cold this year, I didn't have that one near the
furnace, this fall it will get a heater.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 12, 2017)

my 12,500 btu runs year round trying to cool 2200w, 2-600 and a 1000 de.....even when it's 20-30 outside....those lights put out some serious heat.


cof


----------



## Curtis Jackson (Jun 12, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> This thread is for pictures and open reviews of seed stock produced by myself Dr.D81 open to all but keep it civil at all times. I have recently been contracted by an UK seed bank to produce there inhouse brand seed stock as well as my crosses i have been working for years i will be selling under Doc's Dank Seeds. I had the ok from an Amsterdam company to distribute through also but will post all that soon enough. All seed is produced all natural, pesticide free legally in Oregon. I am limited on internet right now but have many RIU members as testers and that have grown my clones already so can you guys post up some pics
> @papapayne @angryblackman @TheBeardedJedi @curious old fart @jojodancer10 @DCobeen @Canon @hippy132 @BobBitchen @oldman60 and more to be add as i think of them tonight.





Dr.D81 said:


> This thread is for pictures and open reviews of seed stock produced by myself Dr.D81 open to all but keep it civil at all times. I have recently been contracted by an UK seed bank to produce there inhouse brand seed stock as well as my crosses i have been working for years i will be selling under Doc's Dank Seeds. I had the ok from an Amsterdam company to distribute through also but will post all that soon enough. All seed is produced all natural, pesticide free legally in Oregon. I am limited on internet right now but have many RIU members as testers and that have grown my clones already so can you guys post up some pics
> @papapayne @angryblackman @TheBeardedJedi @curious old fart @jojodancer10 @DCobeen @Canon @hippy132 @BobBitchen @oldman60 and more to be add as i think of them tonight.


Do you have autoflower strains? And are you in the u.s I tried ordering form Bud Aroma and got ripped off smh.


----------



## Victor6634 (Jun 12, 2017)

I got Docs seeds from dc seed exchange quick shipping and awesome freebies


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2017)

@curious old fart - time to invest in some leds!

https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 12, 2017)

I just got a 1200 cob for the 4x4, it works well so far. This will be the first flowering under it.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 12, 2017)

Mohican said:


> @curious old fart - time to invest in some leds!
> 
> https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/
> 
> ...


Good idea, but the funds aren't available.....I don't have that much in all 3 lights.


cof


----------



## 420roofer (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm coming to Seattle and Portland and Eugene for a few days. I head out tomorrow. I hope to see ya doc and maybe i can meet mr friction while I'm in Portland.


----------



## Friction1957 (Jun 13, 2017)

420roofer said:


> I'm coming to Seattle and Portland and Eugene for a few days. I head out tomorrow. I hope to see ya doc and maybe i can meet mr friction while I'm in Portland.


That would be awesome, hit me up with a PM


----------



## green217 (Jun 13, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> Good idea, but the funds aren't available.....I don't have that much in all 3 lights.
> 
> 
> cof


I've seen some kits sold Alibaba direct frim China with cxb3590's and meanwell drivers. Look legit to me at least material wise. But I'm still stuck on hps because of the high start up investment of a QUALITY LED light


----------



## bmgnoot (Jun 13, 2017)

i have 4500w of diy COB led going in 1 room and its only just getting put to the test with a few recent days hitting 80+ and 1 90+ outside temps, the room still stuck around 84-86... on a normal day it will stay in the 77-82 range . though i am looking to get a unit put in for those hot days. 4500 and no AC, they gooood stuff.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 13, 2017)

I noticed on ebay they have led replacement tubes for t-8 work lights for about $5.00 ea. 
The led shop lights cof turned me on to work great for veg. and cost next to nothing to run.


----------



## Victor6634 (Jun 14, 2017)

Update on Docs seeds bought from D.C. Seed Exchange
10 Giger seeds
5 tres sisters x Chem x GDP freebie tester
5 Rhazzberry #5 x Super Qrazy freebie tester
10 Triple Purple Rhino ( no pics yet in solo cups all popped ) Seeds dropped in water on 6/08/17
All beans popped very happy with my purchase and Docs seeds


----------



## Javadog (Jun 14, 2017)

I am sure that you will rock it Victor!


----------



## Victor6634 (Jun 14, 2017)

Javadog said:


> I am sure that you will rock it Victor!


 Thank you


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 14, 2017)

Here are some pix @ 1 month, Radioactive and the Lambsbread mom.
The Radioactive are sticky & stanky.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 15, 2017)

I'll be germinating these in the next couple of days.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 15, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Here are some pix @ 1 month, Radioactive and the Lambsbread mom.
> The Radioactive are sticky & stanky.
> 
> View attachment 3961298 View attachment 3961299 View attachment 3961300


Must be freezing in there, everything has a coating of frost!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 15, 2017)

Howdy guys! Hope all are well this week. @Victor6634 you are in for some treats with all those down. The Giger and blue razz 5 x Super Qrazy are going to be some kill I bet.


----------



## Victor6634 (Jun 15, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Howdy guys! Hope all are well this week. @Victor6634 you are in for some treats with all those down. The Giger and blue razz 5 x Super Qrazy are going to be some kill I bet.


Thanks Doc looking forward to working with your genetics. Very pleased so far


----------



## LamontCranston (Jun 16, 2017)

I just put my first TPR into flowering. I only sprouted 1 seed, which has female traits. It looks like I did over-water her a bit 2 nights ago, she's drinking more slowly than my other strains which is something I will consider as I continue to flower. I decided to post tonight, on the 11th night of flowering, because the primordial calyxes (the ones on the stem with pistillates coming out) towards the top of the plant have started turning purple/red. =) Very pleased and eager to watch her develop. I tried to get a good photo of the calyxes but could not. I will update with pics as necessary. Smells like some skunk bud so far. I will seriously cry if I pull down a purple skunk pheno on 1 seed.


----------



## rocknratm (Jun 16, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> I noticed on ebay they have led replacement tubes for t-8 work lights for about $5.00 ea.
> The led shop lights cof turned me on to work great for veg. and cost next to nothing to run.


It has to be a specific type of led to run in a standard t8 fixture right? I bought some to switch at the hardware store they said the leds would run in a normal t8 fixture but they didnt.
Can you post a link or pm if posting isnt acceptable?

And doc, i crossed your gg4 with huckleberry. Have 4 seedlings looking forward to the results! Hoping for at least a couple girls


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 16, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> It has to be a specific type of led to run in a standard t8 fixture right? I bought some to switch at the hardware store they said the leds would run in a normal t8 fixture but they didnt.
> Can you post a link or pm if posting isnt acceptable?
> 
> And doc, i crossed your gg4 with huckleberry. Have 4 seedlings looking forward to the results! Hoping for at least a couple girls


You may have to bypass the ballast for them to work, they do make plug and go ones but they cost more


----------



## green217 (Jun 16, 2017)

Went Just copped a Stankard from Neptune. Dude seemed cool on the phone, said he'd get them out today. I've heard/seen so much good things about the rum bayou. This one is #17? I know I probably won't find any harvest pics of Stankard but @Dr.D81 what kinda phenos do you expect out of this cross. I qualified for the 2 s1's GG and the bonus 5pack. Kinda tempted to make another order to get those s1's. Any idea what the bonus 5 pack is?


 brothers

On another note the Purple Creek is a great smoke as well as all the other positive attributes it has.


----------



## Friction1957 (Jun 17, 2017)

@420roofer thanks for stopping by. Good visit.


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jun 18, 2017)

There is no EU store for order your seeds?


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 18, 2017)

Get ahold of your local seed bank and tell them to carry Docs Dank! 


Happy Fathers day all


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 18, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> There is no EU store for order your seeds?


Neptune ships to EU


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jun 18, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Neptune ships to EU


Everything that comes outside of EU goes thru customs.. Thank you,but no thank you..


----------



## Javadog (Jun 18, 2017)

My camera just plain sucks....lol

Could not capture the glory of my just-taken Triple Purple Pie but I tried:



The weight made by this tiny container felt good when I pulled the plant.

It was in a little more than a gallon of soil. Nice!


----------



## northeastmarco (Jun 18, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Here are some pix @ 1 month, Radioactive and the Lambsbread mom.
> The Radioactive are sticky & stanky.
> 
> View attachment 3961298 View attachment 3961299 View attachment 3961300


Looking good buddy, that lambsbread is really stacking


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Jun 18, 2017)

@Dr.D81 How is the Kotsabi? I got a pack from DC Seeds. Looking forward to popping soon


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 18, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> Looking good buddy, that lambsbread is really stacking


Just getting it together, she'll do a ton more.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 19, 2017)

These popped pretty quick.


----------



## 420roofer (Jun 19, 2017)

I had a great visit in Oregon. It was nice meeting friction. Hes good people. Docs dank farm is looking good. The sun is intense up there, i got a little burnt on my arms and neck. The plants should get huge.


----------



## eddy600 (Jun 23, 2017)

TPP vegging in the 105*heat


----------



## green217 (Jun 23, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> These popped pretty quick.
> View attachment 3963421


Nice. I just got some with my Neptune order. Going to pop them soon, along with some more Purple Creek and some Giger. Just got a raptor hood and an EZ cloner to keep the good ones going.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 24, 2017)

Ahh summer, things are busy and no one to hang with oh well
for those interested; the Lambsbread is showing the first male pods!
keeping my fingers crossed we get seeds in about 6 weeks then I'll
make hash with the plants. 
Veg tent is looking good and Doc's Radioactive is getting frostier and frostier.
Hope you enjoy the porn.


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 24, 2017)

Hey Smidge long time, how are you doing?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 24, 2017)

What does it smell like?


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 24, 2017)

Mohican said:


> What does it smell like?


The Radioactive is real deep and hashy with a floral top note some wood tones underneath
all in all very pleasing in a heady way. I can't wait to make hash from it.
The Lambsbread smells of lemon and earth.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 24, 2017)

Now I want to go hit some hash


----------



## hippy132 (Jun 25, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> These popped pretty quick.
> View attachment 3963421


I have one of Docs GG4 that I planted indoors 5 months ago, put it outside in April and it is doing grrreat, although the heat is beating it to shit. Its from 3 or 4 years ago, I think.


----------



## eddy600 (Jul 1, 2017)

TPP largest outdoor plant so far,been tucking it under the first screen for a few weeks


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 3, 2017)

Happy 4th to everyone hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 3, 2017)

@Smidge34 I recently got some of docs rum bayou. Doc couldn't tell me flower time and mention you maybe could help how long to expect she will take to flower. I appreciate any information you can supply. I know how to tell when ready, but was wanting a general idea. Thanks


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 3, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> @Smidge34 I recently got some of docs rum bayou. Doc couldn't tell me flower time and mention you maybe could help how long to expect she will take to flower. I appreciate any information you can supply. I know how to tell when ready, but was wanting a general idea. Thanks


I can help there, 9 weeks was all cloud 10 weeks started to some yellowing in the trichs.
Let it cure well don't rush it and you'll be rewarded greatly.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 3, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> I can help there, 9 weeks was all cloud 10 weeks started to some yellowing in the trichs.
> Let it cure well don't rush it and you'll be rewarded greatly.


Was thinking 10 weeks. Coming up on 7 wks she's small putting on some mass Thanks sir. All kind of issues in this tent. Just hope to get some decent meds as I hear great things about this strain. 6 wks here


----------



## Javadog (Jul 3, 2017)

Clearly still getting some nice flowers there Pig4. I would love to
taste this one....the name. :0)


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 3, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> Was thinking 10 weeks. Coming up on 7 wks she's small putting on some mass Thanks sir. All kind of issues in this tent. Just hope to get some decent meds as I hear great things about this strain. 6 wks here
> 
> View attachment 3971918


Be PATIENT!!! it's really worth it, you mentioned meds if it's pain or stress let her go
the full 70 days I think they could do 77 days and not upset the cart.
Good luck, oh! the buds don't get huge no Big Bud there lol.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 3, 2017)

Good Advice there. I used to keep reminding myself of "how long it took it get here" lol

Once I went perpetual, I was able to add "one week less to wait for the next one" too. 

:0)


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 3, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Be PATIENT!!! it's really worth it, you mentioned meds if it's pain or stress let her go
> the full 70 days I think they could do 77 days and not upset the cart.
> Good luck, oh! the buds don't get huge no Big Bud there lol.


Yeah already getting dense. 3-4 more wks should be rocks. Some are going to be decent nugs. 
@Javadog kinda smell like rum fruit cake maybe lol!


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 4, 2017)

To be honest with you I had a crazy long pheno that I took week 12 but could have went another week easy as she threw was still throwing new pistils.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm loving the looks of this CPG X TPD I'm vegging currently.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 4, 2017)

Smidge34 said:


> To be honest with you I had a crazy long pheno that I took week 12 but could have went another week easy as she threw was still throwing new pistils.
> View attachment 3972108


She was a beauty! Think this is #17 pheno. Seeing some chAristic on mine as it begins to stack. Going to take her far as needed.


----------



## DCobeen (Jul 4, 2017)

It really depends on how much light and flower times. Rum Bayou goes 70 -90 days depending on many factors. I like her around 75 myself. At least the pheno's I have grown of her.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 4, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> It really depends on how much light and flower times. Rum Bayou goes 70 -90 days depending on many factors..


Yep, spot on. I know I had an oddball pheno because she was smack dab in middle of 2000K watts of Gavita DE HPS light. The result was a QP plus plus plus of fuggin monumental proportions, no shit. Got damn sweet smoke.


----------



## bmgnoot (Jul 5, 2017)

This ellcrys is a super nice high. Real happy and no couch lock at all. Great for workin


----------



## Javadog (Jul 5, 2017)

Ha ha ha Awesome! Mine blew balls....and I am popping a new one.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi guys glad to see everyone still hanging around. Been getting close to having the Rec grow up now, and the farm is going pretty good. Had a bit of a set back with help and code enforcement both this week. Been a hell of a rollercoster ride this year


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 7, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> It really depends on how much light and flower times. Rum Bayou goes 70 -90 days depending on many factors. I like her around 75 myself. At least the pheno's I have grown of her.


Funny say how much light. She started flower under a 315 lec, (3wks)then my old ass dropped my 315 busted light socket, n reflectors so used purple mars for two weeks, until my 400 watt vero29 came in. Been under it now for little over two weeks at day 51 now. Pic above is 6 wks


----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 8, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hi guys glad to see everyone still hanging around. Been getting close to having the Rec grow up now, and the farm is going pretty good. Had a bit of a set back with help and code enforcement both this week. Been a hell of a rollercoster ride this year


Paperwork and HR is costing a few of you guys some serious money. Hope things go smooth from here on out.


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 8, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hi guys glad to see everyone still hanging around. Been getting close to having the Rec grow up now, and the farm is going pretty good. Had a bit of a set back with help and code enforcement both this week. Been a hell of a rollercoster ride this year


Sending good vibes your way.
All good things take hard work. Im confident you will be successful in your ventures, regardless of temporary setbacks


Sidenote- ive got giger on the way. Pretty excited! Ive ran a grape ape cross before and got rid of the indica grape ape dom pheno and regretted it (rare darkness- kept a pheno favoring their og male). I was cocky and thought i could pick a keeper pheno after one run.


----------



## green217 (Jul 8, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> Sending good vibes your way.
> All good things take hard work. Im confident you will be successful in your ventures, regardless of temporary setbacks
> 
> 
> Sidenote- ive got giger on the way. Pretty excited! Ive ran a grape ape cross before and got rid of the indica grape ape dom pheno and regretted it (rare darkness- kept a pheno favoring their og male). I was cocky and thought i could pick a keeper pheno after one run.


Just popped a few giger myself. Keep us posted on your grow.


----------



## mrfreshy (Jul 8, 2017)

Received a gracious of gift of Chem91(B1gwyrm cut) x HPK/Uzbeki the other week. Threw 5 of em down and had 5 beautiful tails within 16 hours. Here is a quick shot of the terror squad at 5 days since breaking ground. Giving fully amended super soil a shot. Its been cooking for almost long enough, and the sacrificial Clone seems to be doing great in the mix.
before it gets really boring for quite a while.
 

Thanks for the opportunity Doc!!

-Stay Rad


----------



## mrfreshy (Jul 8, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> Received a gracious of gift of Chem91(B1gwyrm cut) x HPK/Uzbeki the other week. Threw 5 of em down and had 5 beautiful tails within 16 hours. Here is a quick shot of the terror squad at 5 days since breaking ground. Giving fully amended super soil a shot. Its been cooking for almost long enough, and the sacrificial Clone seems to be doing great in the mix.
> before it gets really boring for quite a while.
> View attachment 3974850
> 
> ...


Also @Dr.D81 do you have any photos of the B1gwyrm cut? I do not know much about that cut, but I do know a good deal about the '91 in general. 

Thanks again


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 11, 2017)

got tired of watching you guys have all the fun...


----------



## Javadog (Jul 11, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## fumble (Jul 12, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> View attachment 3976132 got tired of watching you guys have all the fun...


You gonna love them both!

TPR...
 

And ST x Dr.W...


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 12, 2017)

fumble said:


> You gonna love them both!
> 
> TPR...
> View attachment 3976672
> ...


Ive been watchin you girl, you are one of those fun havers i was speaking of


----------



## fumble (Jul 12, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Ive been watchin you girl, you are one of those fun havers i was speaking of


Tee hee hee


----------



## Javadog (Jul 12, 2017)

Nice little trees. ;0)


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 12, 2017)

fumble said:


> You gonna love them both!
> 
> TPR...
> View attachment 3976672
> ...


really nice grow....with the facilities to match.


cof


----------



## fumble (Jul 13, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> really nice grow....with the facilities to match.
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks!


----------



## fumble (Jul 13, 2017)

They coming along


Javadog said:


> Nice little trees. ;0)


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 13, 2017)

just gonna leave this right here for now


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 13, 2017)

The Lambsbread project has been successful now for the ripening.
Veg tent filling up.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 13, 2017)

Damn double clicks.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 13, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Damn double clicks.


Just looks twice as nice


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 13, 2017)

@Javadog the first blue magnolia


----------



## green217 (Jul 13, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> @Javadog the first blue magnolia View attachment 3977617


Never tried a mushroom grow. The sterilization when starting up is what seems so challenging. How much of a pain in the ass is it to keep things sterile?


----------



## Javadog (Jul 13, 2017)

Nice work Bro! You took that at the right point too, for eating.

Nice looking cubes.

Green, I was able to make it using the, then new, "Professor Fanaticus" method.

It used Brown Rice Flour + Vermiculite but also requires that you buy syringes.

I really got going when I built my own flow-hood. (the sterile maker ;0)

I need to refresh my lines.


----------



## green217 (Jul 14, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Nice work Bro! You took that at the right point too, for eating.
> 
> Nice looking cubes.
> 
> ...


Yeah I need to give it a go. Be nice to have some!


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 14, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> @Javadog the first blue magnolia View attachment 3977617


Yummy.........omelets.


----------



## DCobeen (Jul 15, 2017)

nice greenhouse and love those shroomzzz


----------



## DCobeen (Jul 15, 2017)

who likes a indica head bake with kinda a couch lock? I have friends like Steve who has no clue of what couch lock is so if you are one of them let me know. I have Chem City Diesel seeds that had 5 other strains in an orgy of 6 females and 6 males
M+M RM3
Slee Stack x Skunk
CCD
Heaven and Hell RM#
Golden Goat
Cant think of 6th strain but will.
Anyway if that is your kind of bake let me know. I want to share seeds so we can find a few diff pheno's. I had numb lips and still do while getting ear ring for a min or 2. This strain would be great to breed into something if its your type of high.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 15, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> who likes a indica head bake with kinda a couch lock? I have friends like Steve who has no clue of what couch lock is so if you are one of them let me know. I have Chem City Diesel seeds that had 5 other strains in an orgy of 6 females and 6 males
> M+M RM3
> Slee Stack x Skunk
> CCD
> ...


DC, when I'm on the trail that would be a butt pad lock, right? That is when you know you need to get up and put your tent in the pack, but you just don't care.


----------



## DCobeen (Jul 15, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> DC, when I'm on the trail that would be a butt pad lock, right? That is when you know you need to get up and put your tent in the pack, but you just don't care.


yes its I know I need to do shit and dont give a shit to. It is to much for me. I like a sat high and this is OMG Indica couch lock to it. I know some wants this type of high and I need to share it to those. I will grow it more but only for a few who like it.


----------



## bmgnoot (Jul 15, 2017)

love the mushrooms, have an 8th in the fridge waiting for well after the pup heals.. cant go tripping while the baby is broken!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 16, 2017)

Rum bayou docs pheno 17. Very nice for a small plant. Going to veg longer on my couple clones. Day 58 thinking 15-20 days! Timber! Smell so fffing awesome!


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 16, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> who likes a indica head bake with kinda a couch lock? I have friends like Steve who has no clue of what couch lock is so if you are one of them let me know. I have Chem City Diesel seeds that had 5 other strains in an orgy of 6 females and 6 males
> M+M RM3
> Slee Stack x Skunk
> CCD
> ...


I love the couch lock and haven't found any lately. My oldest friend says I like to smoke 
my downers lol.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 16, 2017)

It would for the scent/taste that I would like to try that Rum Bayou Pig4 but it also
clearly grows out, and fills out, very nicely. Thanks again for sharing that one.


----------



## Friction1957 (Jul 16, 2017)

fumble said:


> You gonna love them both!
> 
> TPR...
> View attachment 3976672
> ...


Damn @fumble looking beautiful as always!


----------



## fumble (Jul 16, 2017)

Friction1957 said:


> Damn @fumble looking beautiful as always!


Thank you


----------



## Friction1957 (Jul 17, 2017)

Gotta say I'm loving the White Diesel x Triple Purple Doja Doc. Amazing production plant. Huge baseball bat buds, purple, nice smell/taste and early finisher. Probably the best production plant we've run here at Rhino Farms.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 17, 2017)

making it work there! Nice genetics too. LOL


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 17, 2017)

Beautious!!!!


----------



## fumble (Jul 17, 2017)

Friction1957 said:


> Gotta say I'm loving the White Diesel x Triple Purple Doja Doc. Amazing production plant. Huge baseball bat buds, purple, nice smell/taste and early finisher. Probably the best production plant we've run here at Rhino Farms.
> 
> View attachment 3979894 View attachment 3979895 View attachment 3979896 View attachment 3979897 View attachment 3979898


Those are some beautiful kolas!


----------



## Friction1957 (Jul 18, 2017)

fumble said:


> Those are some beautiful kolas!


Thanks @fumble , coming from you that means a lot. I've seen your cola's and you, young lady, know nice cola's!


----------



## fumble (Jul 18, 2017)

Friction1957 said:


> Thanks @fumble , coming from you that means a lot. I've seen your cola's and you, young lady, know nice cola's!


You are too sweet


----------



## green217 (Jul 19, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> Rum bayou docs pheno 17. Very nice for a small plant. Going to veg longer on my couple clones. Day 58 thinking 15-20 days! Timber! Smell so fffing awesome!
> 
> View attachment 3978864


Hell yeah!!


----------



## green217 (Jul 19, 2017)

Friction1957 said:


> Gotta say I'm loving the White Diesel x Triple Purple Doja Doc. Amazing production plant. Huge baseball bat buds, purple, nice smell/taste and early finisher. Probably the best production plant we've run here at Rhino Farms.
> 
> View attachment 3979894 View attachment 3979895 View attachment 3979896 View attachment 3979897 View attachment 3979898


You are killing it!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 1, 2017)

Rum bayou turning purple at 10 weeks. Still putting on and drinking like a elephant. Awesome smell and


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 3, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> View attachment 3988329 Rum bayou turning purple at 10 weeks. Still putting on and drinking like a elephant. Awesome smell and


she is real close to done. I do love Rum Bayou for sure.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 3, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> she is real close to done. I do love Rum Bayou for sure.


Yeah she is 77 days today. Pulling her next couple days. Some lowers still need awhile, but coming down


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 5, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> who likes a indica head bake with kinda a couch lock? I have friends like Steve who has no clue of what couch lock is so if you are one of them let me know. I have Chem City Diesel seeds that had 5 other strains in an orgy of 6 females and 6 males
> M+M RM3
> Slee Stack x Skunk
> CCD
> ...


Okay here are the 6 that was used in orgy of 6 males and 6 females
M+M
H+H
Chem City Diesel
Colorado Cough
Slee Stack x Skunlk
Golden Goat
I had to look at my seeds to find which ones they were.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 5, 2017)

I am toking one of Docs Tres Sisters crosses. It is a nice and strong stinky skunk.

Hoping that things are developing properly for you Doc.

Will grow that one out again. :0)


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 6, 2017)

One of the many rum bayou tops Pre-trim. Day 80.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 6, 2017)

One of the main branches of the rum bayou.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 6, 2017)

I am thinking "Butterscotch".... Nice looking top there. :0)


----------



## darkzero (Aug 8, 2017)

Has anyone run Docs GG4 that he just released back in July


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 8, 2017)

darkzero said:


> Has anyone run Docs GG4 that he just released back in July


I have a couple of them that I put outdoors.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 8, 2017)

How are they so far need to comp some when they get back in stock wasn't even half a day and were sold out


greendiamond9 said:


> I have a couple of them that I put outdoors.[/QUOTE


----------



## green217 (Aug 8, 2017)

darkzero said:


> Has anyone run Docs GG4 that he just released back in July


I have 3 going myself. I may be mistaken but I believe he released some s1 gg4 months ago maybe a year. But all the grows looked great.


Just checked, got it confused with cherry pie x gg4 fems.


----------



## goldberg71b (Aug 8, 2017)

darkzero said:


> Has anyone run Docs GG4 that he just released back in July


I'm interested in this as well. I've got some and wondering how much variation is expressed? The more variation the more I'll pop and vice versa. Can't wait to see some pics. So I can decide how many I should crack.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 8, 2017)

green217 said:


> I have 3 going myself. I may be mistaken but I believe he released some s1 gg4 months ago maybe a year. But all the grows looked great.
> 
> 
> Just checked, got it confused with cherry pie x gg4 fems.


Yeah missed my opportunity on those cherry glued pie a yr ago


----------



## darkzero (Aug 8, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> I'm interested in this as well. I've got some and wondering how much variation is expressed? The more variation the more I'll pop and vice versa. Can't wait to see some pics. So I can decide how many I should crack.


You and me both


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 8, 2017)

darkzero said:


> Has anyone run Docs GG4 that he just released back in July


I have one pheno. Kind of earthy honestly. Not the sour dank taste i was expecting. Havent ran it in awhile. Im not a fan of earthy prob gonna get rid of it. But it was the only one i ran. So not any pheno hunt whatsoever so its not fair to judge based on one seed. Only comparison i have is buying it from co dispensaries on vacations there.
It did cure up real nice for me one run.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 8, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> I have one pheno. Kind of earthy honestly. Not the sour dank taste i was expecting. Havent ran it in awhile. Im not a fan of earthy prob gonna get rid of it. But it was the only one i ran. So not any pheno hunt whatsoever so its not fair to judge based on one seed. Only comparison i have is buying it from co dispensaries on vacations there.
> It did cure up real nice for me one run.


From what I've read of #4, #1, and #5 they all are a bit earthy but different on the palate. One is Woody, another Lemon, and another diesely. I have a question what is considered earthy and how did she grow.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 9, 2017)

darkzero said:


> How are they so far need to comp some when they get back in stock wasn't even half a day and were sold out


They haven't been out that long so they are small. I'll take some pics today.
These were a freebie from Neptune Seed Bank.


----------



## goldberg71b (Aug 9, 2017)

darkzero said:


> From what I've read of #4, #1, and #5 they all are a bit earthy but diff other palatable variations. I have a question what is considered earthy and how did she grow.


Good question. I've always wondered what people mean when they say earthy!???


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 9, 2017)

darkzero said:


> From what I've read of #4, #1, and #5 they all are a bit earthy but different on the palate. One is Woody, another Lemon, and another diesely. I have a question what is considered earthy and how did she grow.


Plant grew pretty well. Sativa traits. Long lanky branches. Trich coverage was good. Asthetically looked just like other gg4 pics ive seen.
Could be my veg setup but it didnt like to hold its weight and needed alot of staking (which is nornal for sativas ime).
Earthy- kind of a dirt like smell. Perhaps woody fits some as well. Ive had it on a few plants. This wasnt the most earthy ive had, and like i said one round cured up wothout the earthy smell. But i personally dont like that smell or taste. It didnt come through super strong in the taste tho, but it was there.
Last my people didnt get that excited by it when i first had it. I know its a popular strain out west but no one here in my circle stays up to date on that stuff. Its always interesting to me now people will judge a strain based on a name without knowing anything about it. My example is acdc (thunderstruck actually).had a killer pheno with little or no cbd based on the effects. Great terp profile. But no one was really into it.
All that said i still have the gg4 in veg. I think i got caught up in the hype and my expectations were too high. I started way too many seeds and have way too many to work through so it likely wont get run again.
I was just looking and i have 3 more packs from doc alone! Giger, ddd, tpr.


----------



## green217 (Aug 9, 2017)

green217 said:


> I have 3 going myself. I may be mistaken but I believe he released some s1 gg4 months ago maybe a year. But all the grows looked great.





rocknratm said:


> Plant grew pretty well. Sativa traits. Long lanky branches. Trich coverage was good. Asthetically looked just like other gg4 pics ive seen.
> Could be my veg setup but it didnt like to hold its weight and needed alot of staking (which is nornal for sativas ime).
> Earthy- kind of a dirt like smell. Perhaps woody fits some as well. Ive had it on a few plants. This wasnt the most earthy ive had, and like i said one round cured up wothout the earthy smell. But i personally dont like that smell or taste. It didnt come through super strong in the taste tho, but it was there.
> Last my people didnt get that excited by it when i first had it. I know its a popular strain out west but no one here in my circle stays up to date on that stuff. Its always interesting to me now people will judge a strain based on a name without knowing anything about it. My example is acdc (thunderstruck actually).had a killer pheno with little or no cbd based on the effects. Great terp profile. But no one was really into it.
> ...


Not an earthy guy either. I've got 4 or 5 gigers going as well. Haven't seen any Giger grown out yet either.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2017)

The ones that smell like raw hamburger are the ones that turn me green!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 9, 2017)

I have agree there Mo.

I remember the "flavor wheel"....there was one whole category that I was
pretty sure I wanted nothing to do with. It was "Biologic"....it only had two
named flavors, but, yes, they were both bad sounding for a taste in the mouth:
"horsey" and "mousey". Hmmmm..... :^/

I do hope that Doc is just head-down and working it.

JD


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2017)

Me too. He has a full dance card.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 10, 2017)

I talked to him last week and he is still living the American dream, overworked and underpaid.


cof


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 10, 2017)

Rum bayou few days of hanging. Little more trim.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 10, 2017)

Couple pics same nug. Crazy how lights effect the looks


----------



## Javadog (Aug 10, 2017)

Looking good Pig!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 11, 2017)

Getting close to the next seed drop, anyone have any suggestions on
handling CPG3 x TPD I only have a few beans but I'll run anything
Doc puts out.


----------



## too larry (Aug 11, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> I talked to him last week and he is still living the American dream, overworked and underpaid.
> 
> 
> cof


Doc and lots of the other old RIU regulars are on IG these days. Threads over there only have 15 folks, so more privacy.


----------



## too larry (Aug 11, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Getting close to the next seed drop, anyone have any suggestions on
> handling CPG3 x TPD I only have a few beans but I'll run anything
> Doc puts out.


Is that the Cherry Glued Doja? A buddy gifted me a few of those seeds. Looking forward to running them.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 11, 2017)

The trouble with IG is people like myself that don't have smart phones
are excluded from the game so we're left out in the cold.


----------



## too larry (Aug 11, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> The trouble with IG is people like myself that don't have smart phones
> are excluded from the game so we're left out in the cold.


I don't have a cell either. I use my laptop. You can't do everything, but I manage to waste hours bullshitting with the guys.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 11, 2017)

I use my computer for IG also!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 11, 2017)

I use the forums that I'm comfortable with. Been on riu for over 8 years and have seen it survive thru different issues. Several good members left the last time it went offline and hopefully they will return. It has been a pretty good forum with helpful information that I'm going to stay with.


cof


----------



## too larry (Aug 11, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> I use the forums that I'm comfortable with. Been on riu for over 8 years and have seen it survive thru different issues. Several good members left the last time it went offline and hopefully they will return. It has been a pretty good forum with helpful information that I'm going to stay with.
> 
> 
> cof


I feel the same way about RIU. It is good for grow notes especially. But I like IG too.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm very comfortable here.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Aug 11, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> I'm very comfortable here.


We can tell... excuse you!


----------



## fumble (Aug 12, 2017)

too larry said:


> Doc and lots of the other old RIU regulars are on IG these days. Threads over there only have 15 folks, so more privacy.


I have to tell you Larry lol...on my phone your avatar looks like a grown man in a rabbit suit with skinny legs. On the computer...a backpack with ski poles! Lolol

...or maybe i just am high


----------



## too larry (Aug 12, 2017)

fumble said:


> I have to tell you Larry lol...on my phone your avatar looks like a grown man in a rabbit suit with skinny legs. On the computer...a backpack with skis! Lolol
> 
> ...or maybe i just am high


Too funny. The pack will make a sweat bunny on your back. I kept the trekking poles from my last avatar so folks would know it was me.


----------



## fumble (Aug 12, 2017)

too larry said:


> Too funny. The pack will make a sweat bunny on your back. I kept the trekking poles from my last avatar so folks would know it was me.


Personally i like the little bunny dude my eyes see but pack and poles ok too...i know it's you


----------



## too larry (Aug 12, 2017)

fumble said:


> Personally i like the little bunny dude my eyes see but pack and poles ok too...i know it's you


I can see it too. If I squint.

Have you been eating the crumbles from your products? Crumbles always mess me up, because it's hard to judge just how much you have ate.

Sister is having trouble smoking, so she has made canna coconut oil. She made a batch from BIL's stash that turned out well, so I gave her some of mine to turn into oil. {3 Z's of trim, popcorn and old bud into 16 ounces of oil} It's working really well. {with my recent trouble, I'm smoking very little these days} I was telling her about all the different things you do. So far it's been brownies or pumpkin bread for them. I'm partial to canna banana bread myself.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 12, 2017)

you can melt tootsie rolls into the oil for a tasty, portable medible with a good shelf life.

roll it out while it is still warm


cof


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Aug 12, 2017)

fumble said:


> I have to tell you Larry lol...on my phone your avatar looks like a grown man in a rabbit suit with skinny legs. On the computer...a backpack with ski poles! Lolol
> 
> ...or maybe i just am high


I see a Star Wars B1 Battle Droid walking up a trail... and I'm definitely high.


----------



## fumble (Aug 13, 2017)

too larry said:


> I can see it too. If I squint.
> 
> Have you been eating the crumbles from your products? Crumbles always mess me up, because it's hard to judge just how much you have ate.
> 
> Sister is having trouble smoking, so she has made canna coconut oil. She made a batch from BIL's stash that turned out well, so I gave her some of mine to turn into oil. {3 Z's of trim, popcorn and old bud into 16 ounces of oil} It's working really well. {with my recent trouble, I'm smoking very little these days} I was telling her about all the different things you do. So far it's been brownies or pumpkin bread for them. I'm partial to canna banana bread myself.


Lolol...not recently. I did have a capsule last night tho. Very hard to gage doses with crumbs yes! After a full day of baking i am usually quite high. 
That's great your sis is making the oil. Lots can be done with it. I like COF's idea with the tootsie rolls.
Mmmm canna banana bread...will be making that this week for a patient.


----------



## fumble (Aug 13, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> I see a Star Wars B1 Battle Droid walking up a trail... and I'm definitely high.


Well there you go then


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 13, 2017)

I gotta admit I love the privacy factor of IG group messages and the constant knowledge bombs dropped from seasoned veterans of the game.

Two phenos of Cherry Glued Doja, a narrow and a wide leaf pheno. The narrower leaf pheno looks to be getting some color day 21 of 12/12.


 


Just for the hell of it here's a shot of one of my pollen chucks also 21 days in, Sannie's Sugar Punch X Island Afghani of @getawaymountain fame.


----------



## eddy600 (Aug 13, 2017)

A few pictures of my triple purple pie


----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2017)

Smidge and Eddy, looking good.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 13, 2017)

fumble said:


> .
> I like COF's idea with the tootsie rolls..


A friend brought some Chewby Chews from Colorado is where I borrowed the idea from.

You can mix oil with Propylene Glycol for your med patients who need to consume, but don't smoke. A few drops under the tongue is all that's needed. The pg is used by pharmacist to convert a solid to a liquid and is safe to consume. It is also used in vape juices and can liquefy a shatter into a smokable oil. Just add some gentle heat and stir. I use a double boiler set up.


cof


----------



## fumble (Aug 13, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> A few pictures of my triple purple pie


Love yoyr scrog


----------



## fumble (Aug 13, 2017)

Smidge34 said:


> I gotta admit I love the privacy factor of IG group messages and the constant knowledge bombs dropped from seasoned veterans of the game.
> 
> Two phenos of Cherry Glued Doja, a narrow and a wide leaf pheno. The narrower leaf pheno looks to be getting some color day 21 of 12/12.
> 
> ...


Stacking up nice


----------



## fumble (Aug 13, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> A friend brought some Chewby Chews from Colorado is where I borrowed the idea from.
> 
> You can mix oil with Propylene Glycol for your med patients who need to consume, but don't smoke. A few drops under the tongue is all that's needed. The pg is used by pharmacist to convert a solid to a liquid and is safe to consume. It is also used in vape juices and can liquefy a shatter into a smokable oil. Just add some gentle heat and stir. I use a double boiler set up.
> 
> ...


Great idea...will have to give it a try


----------



## Javadog (Aug 13, 2017)

That is a very nicely setup outside screen and grow area indeed.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 20, 2017)

Are all you northwestern boys ready for the eclipse tomorrow?
Should be a great show for you. We're only going to get about 50 - 60%.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 20, 2017)

his mountain property is in the right location and could be highly profitable.


cof


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 20, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> his mountain property is in the right location and could be highly profitable.
> 
> 
> cof


Nah bly mountain is just out of totality. Eugene is about as far south as you can be to get the full thing, I am headed up there today for the eclipse party doc's bosses are throwing at the rec grow site


----------



## Mohican (Aug 20, 2017)

Have a great time and tell everybody to check out the shadows under the trees. It will blow your mind.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 20, 2017)

listen for the sounds from the animals....they are bewildered by the eclipse.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Aug 20, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Have a great time and tell everybody to check out the shadows under the trees. It will blow your mind.


This is what I am telling everyone. :0)


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 20, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> his mountain property is in the right location and could be highly profitable.
> 
> 
> cof


 close enough I bet. In MI we gonna only get a part of it but gonna be cool and you bet I will have a BBQ and pass some top shelf around from my personal Jars that are 100% cured and OMG so dam fire.


----------



## hippy132 (Aug 21, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> listen for the sounds from the animals....they are bewildered by the eclipse.
> 
> 
> cof


You remember the last one?


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 21, 2017)

1984


cof


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 21, 2017)

1979 I believe


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 21, 2017)

it was '84 in the southeast.
this is the first total eclipse that goes across the entire US in 99 years...according to news reports, but you have to realize their accuracy rate.


cof


----------



## Mohican (Aug 21, 2017)

We had one in the OC back in 92. The CEO stopped work and we all went outside and watched it. Life changing event.


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2017)

Hope you guys had a clear day for viewing. It was a little cloudy here in Florida, but we still got to see it. It got pretty dark, but not like up y'alls way.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 21, 2017)

Not a cloud in the northeast.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 21, 2017)

It was amazing how much the temperature dropped here!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 21, 2017)

It just goes to show how much heat we get from 92,000,000 miles
away. Discovery Science has had some great programming on 
the Sun today.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 22, 2017)

it was 6 1/2 degrees cooler during the eclipse here.


cof


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 22, 2017)

Hey guys, sorry to pull away from the eclipse topic , although I did plant a seed at the moment of totality, it felt needed 

I just grabbed a pack of Docs GG#4 , been looking all over for a GG happy I came across it. I was just wondering if anybody could clarify real quick and educate me on how it became an s1? I understand what an S1 is , self pollinated, but being this gg4 was a clone only, and that clone was self pollinated, would all the seeds be uniform and very similar, or do you still get various phenotypes from both parent strains? Thanks again appreciate it


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 22, 2017)

mistermagoo said:


> Hey guys, sorry to pull away from the eclipse topic , although I did plant a seed at the moment of totality, it felt needed
> 
> I just grabbed a pack of Docs GG#4 , been looking all over for a GG happy I came across it. I was just wondering if anybody could clarify real quick and educate me on how it became an s1? I understand what an S1 is , self pollinated, but being this gg4 was a clone only, and that clone was self pollinated, would all the seeds be uniform and very similar, or do you still get various phenotypes from both parent strains? Thanks again appreciate it


Selfing a plant means you're turning 1 or 2 branches male buy treating with colloidal
silver for about 10 days, the treated branches grow male flowers with pollen but it lacks the
male chromosome so the resulting seeds are all females so they are s-1.
Hope this helps.


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 22, 2017)

Hy oldman thanks for the reply, I understand how the seeds are made, I guess my question is more about the probable phenotypes on an s1 seed such as this. Being that it was taken from a clone only strain, I reckon uniformity should be rather consistent?


----------



## SnakierGrizzly (Aug 22, 2017)

I've been trying to find a site that will let me purchase one auto seed with low shipping...ive only got like 20 in bitcoin anyone know of a site


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 22, 2017)

mistermagoo said:


> Hy oldman thanks for the reply, I understand how the seeds are made, I guess my question is more about the probable phenotypes on an s1 seed such as this. Being that it was taken from a clone only strain, I reckon uniformity should be rather consistent?


All inherent pheno types should be available that info seems to be stored in the
available female chromosomes. IMHO.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 23, 2017)

has anyone grown the daze x hoverboard


----------



## eddy600 (Aug 24, 2017)

Triple purple pie about 3 weeks into flower.


----------



## fumble (Aug 24, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> Triple purple pie about 3 weeks into flower.


Looking good. Nice even canopy


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 24, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> Triple purple pie about 3 weeks into flower.


Beautiful


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 24, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> Triple purple pie about 3 weeks into flower.


now that is an outside plant or several. Looking great.


----------



## eddy600 (Aug 24, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> now that is an outside plant or several. Looking great.


 It's one plant growing up threw two screens,the first is 4ft by 5 ft and the second is 5ft by 8ft. I have to keep them short to hide them,it's about 8ft tall


----------



## eddy600 (Sep 3, 2017)

Bumping the thread triple purple pie


----------



## too larry (Sep 3, 2017)

You are rocking that Eddy. Well done.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 3, 2017)

Beauty eddy!


----------



## Javadog (Sep 3, 2017)

Really nice!


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 4, 2017)

awesome. just awesome Eddy.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 7, 2017)

Here is BCK Docs Cut.

Cookies x DrWho Doc Strain




LepRum @RM3 x @Dr.D81 CTF x Rum Bayou. 



SourCherry one of Docs who he got from someone. Fast budding and OMG a tester bud was hello so dam great.


My new thunder trix @ttystikk Bubblegum x CTF Wow some potent dank top shelf stuff. Some of the best smoke you will ever get to smoke if you are that lucky.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 7, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Here is BCK Docs Cut.
> View attachment 4006651
> Cookies x DrWho Doc Strain
> View attachment 4006652
> ...


Damn! DC you've been busy, they ALL look sexy as hell as usual.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 7, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Damn! DC you've been busy, they ALL look sexy as hell as usual.


I may have been testing indoors and am now ready to do it like i used to but with more experience. My outdoor has always been killa but this year thanks to all I have learned its going way better than expected. The greenhouse med grow isnt far behind and is also killing it. This is gonna be my year for outdoors growing.
Thank you for the nice words.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 7, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> I may have been testing indoors and am now ready to do it like i used to but with more experience. My outdoor has always been killa but this year thanks to all I have learned its going way better than expected. The greenhouse med grow isnt far behind and is also killing it. This is gonna be my year for outdoors growing.
> Thank you for the nice words.


Gospel bro.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 7, 2017)

Here's some Oldman mistakes (don't let your clones get too big).
Lambsbread, Accapulco, Blueberry x Skunk. 
Newbies are Jamaican x Snow Lotus.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 7, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Here's some Oldman mistakes (don't let your clones get too big).
> Lambsbread, Accapulco, Blueberry x Skunk.
> Newbies are Jamaican x Snow Lotus.View attachment 4006675 View attachment 4006676 View attachment 4006677 View attachment 4006678


you have come a long way my man and one day gonna smoke yours in person. hopefully this winter.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 7, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> you have come a long way my man and one day gonna smoke yours in person. hopefully this winter.


I just listen, watch and apply.
But thank you.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 7, 2017)

Here's a couple closeups.
Accapulco, lambsbread, Blueberry x Skunk.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 7, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Here's a couple closeups.
> Accapulco, lambsbread, Blueberry x Skunk.
> 
> View attachment 4006747 View attachment 4006748 View attachment 4006749


yeah you are killing it. those looks amazing. I cant wait to sit down with you and your Dog and smoke a fatty or 2.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 7, 2017)

Anytime bro.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 7, 2017)

If all goes right I will be heading that way for a mini split and some gear maybe. lets see what happens.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 7, 2017)

so what led light are you using?


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 7, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> so what led light are you using?


It's 1400 watt cob with 2 uv emitters. I just use it to supplement the hid's.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 7, 2017)

I just realized, thanks to the Goddess Cannabisia it's been 1 year
since I've had a pain killer.
Better living through cannabis.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 7, 2017)

She's a gift from God.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 8, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> She's a gift from God.
> 
> 
> cof


If only the "powers that be" got their heads out of their arses and did
something good for the people this would be a much much better place.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 8, 2017)

the world is full of greedy people and you know that means they dont want a cure and cheap meds for all. Sucks but its the truth.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 8, 2017)

The greatest feeling I have had is when I cured not 1 but 2 peoples cancer with coco oil recipe form @SomeGuy shared awhile back. It works for pain also.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2017)

I have so many friends from the bible belt that have relatives with cancer and I try to convince them to use RSO. They just think I am a drug addict devil worshiper.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 8, 2017)

It is truly sad that people in this day are so closed minded my 
mentor growing up had a great name for people who blindly
obey the powers that be he called them "the cattle".
Free thinking is the engine for progress .


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 8, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I have so many friends from the bible belt that have relatives with cancer and I try to convince them to use RSO. They just think I am a drug addict devil worshiper.


It is sad. But each to their own. you are a prince my man and you tell them DC said so


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2017)

They are a flock.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 8, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> It is sad. But each to their own. you are a prince my man and you tell them DC said so


Thank you.


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 11, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Thank you.


you also bro.
Okay so I am smoking Docs TPR one with half green and one with all purple almost black. They both are really great and diff flavors. I cant msoke anymore of the dark purple one as I am having allergic reactions in my throat from it. Must have some type of terpene or something that tightens my throat real bad and causes my lungs to hurt and tighten also. Anyone heard of that? I am pissed as the dark one has a diesel taste and it will get you baked. Who says colored bud cant bake you. Doc has changed that. Oh I am the only one so far that has the throat lung issue with that.


----------



## fumble (Sep 11, 2017)

I have heard of people being allergic to the purple strains before but never experienced it myself.


----------



## fumble (Sep 11, 2017)

Speaking of the TPR...


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2017)

When I was growing indoor and touching my plants every day, I was allergic to all of my plants to the touch. For some reason I don't get this reaction with my outdoor plants.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 11, 2017)

I've run into some smoke that constricts my throat and causes a fairly long
nasal/sinus irritation. I just stay away from them, I can always find someone to take it.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 11, 2017)

they make some pretty good concentrates


cof


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 12, 2017)

I can smoke the mixed color pheno with no issues. Its just the Really purple one.Sucks for me. 


fumble said:


> Speaking of the TPR...
> 
> View attachment 4008700 View attachment 4008701 View attachment 4008701


I can smoke that pheno as I have and if you have not yet you are in for a real nice treat. Its really great.


----------



## fumble (Sep 12, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> I can smoke the mixed color pheno with no issues. Its just the Really purple one.Sucks for me.
> 
> I can smoke that pheno as I have and if you have not yet you are in for a real nice treat. Its really great.


I am very much looking forward to it


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 15, 2017)

I am not 100% sure till I find the tag in the soil but this should be LarryB x TPD it didn't purple this much inside but outside wow.


----------



## fumble (Sep 15, 2017)

She's gorgeous DC


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 15, 2017)

Ditto DC.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 17, 2017)

Not big yet but it's only wk 4 the smell is flower store and fresh hash.......amazing
Acapulco IBL.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 17, 2017)

Finally ran some TPR, the one bottom-left made the culls, just flipped in 5 gal's. Liking this pheno, some huge fans and dank smelling, hoping for some purple


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 17, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Finally ran some TPR, the one bottom-left made the culls, just flipped in 5 gal's. Liking this pheno, some huge fans and dank smelling, hoping for some purple
> 
> View attachment 4012258


Nice looking ladies GroErr.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 18, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Nice looking ladies GroErr.


Thanks Oldman, those 4 finalists started with about 20 seeds.That TPR had my eye from when it was in a party cup, beautiful structure, colour, and smell


----------



## fumble (Sep 18, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Not big yet but it's only wk 4 the smell is flower store and fresh hash.......amazing
> Acapulco IBL.
> View attachment 4012217


She's pretty...IBL?


----------



## fumble (Sep 18, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Nice looking ladies GroErr.


I concur


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2017)

fumble said:


> She's pretty...IBL?


Inbred line.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 18, 2017)

fumble said:


> She's pretty...IBL?


Inbred line.


----------



## fumble (Sep 19, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Inbred line.


Mmk...ic ic


----------



## eddy600 (Sep 27, 2017)

Triple purple pie turning purple with the cooler nights.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 27, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> Triple purple pie turning purple with the cooler nights.


Beautiful eddy, just beautiful...


----------



## DCobeen (Sep 28, 2017)

they coming along great. Great job eddy


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 28, 2017)

It's sweet to see Doc made a quick visit hope you and yours are doing well.
We're still keeping on, I'm getting ready to run some CPG x TPR soon but I
have to clear the overgrown jungle I call a flower room first lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 29, 2017)

HI everyone. Hope you are all doing good. It's been a bit busy this year but we all knew that. Picked up running two indoor rooms and we are putting in two more for a total of 30k of de hps. The last piece of paper was summited to the OLCC review board a week ago today by our investigator so we hope to be able to plant the Rec soon. Our farm on the hill is coming along. Did ok and all for first year but lots of room for improvement next season.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 29, 2017)

Here is one of the two indoor rooms
Some White Tahoe Cookies on this side
 grape Og  and Animal Cookies on the other


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 29, 2017)

Veg room
 
This room is mostly BCK


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## dubekoms (Sep 29, 2017)

Nice


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 29, 2017)

Glad to see your labors are working out you've earned it.
Here's hoping next year is a bit easier and better.
My best vibes to you and the family.


----------



## fumble (Sep 30, 2017)

Right on Doc! Looking good as ever.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 30, 2017)

it's always nice to see the work of a pro. well done.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Sep 30, 2017)

Rock on Doc!


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 3, 2017)

I love it when a good man gets things coming his way right for a change. Next year is gonna be even better doc. Love ya bro.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 3, 2017)

Here is that epic BCK which Doc shared a cut of. You all tell me what you think.

Doc how long you think it has?


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 3, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Here is that epic BCK which Doc shared a cut of. You all tell me what you think.
> View attachment 4021048
> Doc how long you think it has?


Until it's done lol.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 3, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Here is that epic BCK which Doc shared a cut of. You all tell me what you think.
> View attachment 4021048
> Doc how long you think it has?


12 days, 15 hours, 29 minutes, and 36 seconds.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 4, 2017)

Its real close and rain is trying to start here. I dont think they can survive a good rain storm.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 5, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Its real close and rain is trying to start here. I dont think they can survive a good rain storm.


Durzil and nuggs both chopped there's yesterday dc, looks ready from here, have you checked the trics?


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 5, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Here is that epic BCK which Doc shared a cut of. You all tell me what you think.
> View attachment 4021048
> Doc how long you think it has?


I take at 100% cloudy with slight amber starting myself
That's a well grown plant great job


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 5, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Durzil and nuggs both chopped there's yesterday dc, looks ready from here, have you checked the trics?


She has 75% cloudy and looks like 1-2 weeks yet. The rain keeps missing me. Love how Lake Michigan stops the rain this close then allows it to dump 10 more miles inland. A light rain wouldn't be a problem just a storm could do damage and force a chop. will see what mother nature allows. My Greenhouse ladies will be fine as they are farther behind and we can plastic it at anytime.



Fastslappy said:


> I take at 100% cloudy with slight amber starting myself
> That's a well grown plant great job


I have allot of sweet plants. I had a guy say why is the same price as indoor. I replied if you can find anything as good or better for less we can talk. He smoked some of my last year outdoor and he said holy shit this is fire. My price for med patients is lower than others and mine is always better than most around if not all of them. I love growing medical. This will be last winter indoors as greenhouse outdoor next year and from then on.


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 5, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> She has 75% cloudy and looks like 1-2 weeks yet. The rain keeps missing me. Love how Lake Michigan stops the rain this close then allows it to dump 10 more miles inland. A light rain wouldn't be a problem just a storm could do damage and force a chop. will see what mother nature allows. My Greenhouse ladies will be fine as they are farther behind and we can plastic it at anytime.
> 
> 
> I have allot of sweet plants. I had a guy say why is the same price as indoor. I replied if you can find anything as good or better for less we can talk. He smoked some of my last year outdoor and he said holy shit this is fire. My price for med patients is lower than others and mine is always better than most around if not all of them. I love growing medical. This will be last winter indoors as greenhouse outdoor next year and from then on.


I ran my gh all winter last year as a experiment, it worked lol


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 8, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> I ran my gh all winter last year as a experiment, it worked lol


For me to do that I would have to heat the ground and air. Down the road I am gonna look into that. for now Spring to fall. maybe expand it so I can do an extra month of veg.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 8, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> For me to do that I would have to heat the ground and air. Down the road I am gonna look into that. for now Spring to fall. maybe expand it so I can do an extra month of veg.


You need a break sometime.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 8, 2017)

Spent the last 2 days taking down plants and trimming, time for a break
tomorrow is another day.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 8, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Spent the last 2 days taking down plants and trimming, time for a break
> tomorrow is another day.


Yes I agree. this year has taught me tons. next year should be even better. I am in no race so steady and better every year is what I plan on doing and working 8 of 12 months period. I need to buy a Harley and go riding out west in winter.


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 8, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Yes I agree. this year has taught me tons. next year should be even better. I am in no race so steady and better every year is what I plan on doing and working 8 of 12 months period. I need to buy a Harley and go riding out west in winter.


Come out for the Emerald Cup in December


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 8, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Yes I agree. this year has taught me tons. next year should be even better. I am in no race so steady and better every year is what I plan on doing and working 8 of 12 months period. I need to buy a Harley and go riding out west in winter.


You just can't beat wind therapy.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 9, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> Come out for the Emerald Cup in December


I am planning on doing just that.



oldman60 said:


> You just can't beat wind therapy.


you know it.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 10, 2017)

Prayers and best wishes for the people in the Nappa region
of Cali.


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 10, 2017)

The fair grounds is intact fire response is stagged there,so the Emerald Cup is Not in jeopardy


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 10, 2017)

lets hope they can get the fire out to save people lives and there houses of pictures ect.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 11, 2017)

Doc thinks it will be cancelled. as no town around there is left.if they manage to do it will be camping.


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 11, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Doc thinks it will be cancelled. as no town around there is left.if they manage to do it will be camping.


nah , it too big of an event the city makes a huge amount of $$$ off the cup,they'd not cancel


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 11, 2017)

it's burning in the ridges , mtn sides all evacuations atm r these type of areas ,the cities r outta trouble as theres a huge amount of fire response.
tonite the issue as winds r to increase. as that starts ridge jumping


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 11, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> it's burning in the ridges , mtn sides all evacuations atm r these type of areas ,the cities r outta trouble as theres a huge amount of fire response.
> tonite the issue as winds r to increase. as that starts ridge jumping


I hope so Doc heard the town was gone. You got docs number right? if not I can call him and see what he has heard and post it. I may be worng as I am only human but I think I heard him right that the town is gone Hotel is no more all is gone. only fair grounds left or something like that


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 11, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> I hope so Doc heard the town was gone. You got docs number right? if not I can call him and see what he has heard and post it. I may be worng as I am only human but I think I heard him right that the town is gone Hotel is no more all is gone. only fair grounds left or something like that


I live 20 miles south of Santa Rosa ,Santa Rosa is a large city with suburbs in ,near,on the hills around S R .Sunday nite 80 mile gusts pushed fire thru the north side of town ,subcool lived in the path up on the hill belbow was the Hilton & other hotels 2 ,kmart,macdonolds,
downtown intact, fairgrounds intact 
Yes the wind to nite is a issue


----------



## Margaret B. (Oct 11, 2017)

Finally settled Doc!!! So happy for you and the Fam! Just finishing TPR...pics soon. Also picked up more TPR and Cit. Soup from Neptune. Fires just north of us in Nevada county. Growers had huge losses in 4 counties north sadly. Great to see your new rooms!


----------



## Margaret B. (Oct 11, 2017)

Doc's Triple Purple Rhino in Flush mode.


----------



## Margaret B. (Oct 11, 2017)

TPR Zoom shot. Bazooka, grape, Berry nose.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 12, 2017)

Margaret B. said:


> View attachment 4025471TPR Zoom shot. Bazooka, grape, Berry nose.


I like that cut allot for flavor and all. has a great bake to it. The pure purple almost black pheno I cant smoke as it closes my throat because of maphine in it or something like that. even hurts my lungs but others love it and so far I am the only one I know that cannot smoke the dark pheno.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 12, 2017)

oh yeah looking great. love me some TPR


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 12, 2017)

Lik ain't bad looking either...(left side bud)


----------



## Javadog (Oct 12, 2017)

Nice work Margaret!


----------



## Margaret B. (Oct 12, 2017)

Thank you JD


----------



## Mohican (Oct 12, 2017)

Did Subcool get hit by the fire?


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 13, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Did Subcool get hit by the fire?


http://bigbudsmag.com/northern-california-fires-hit-subcool-marijuana-growers/


----------



## hyroot (Oct 13, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Did Subcool get hit by the fire?


Yes he lost his house and most of his genetics and possibly his cat. He's been live streaming all week on his instagram @theweednerd420. There's a few go fund me's set up for people up there. 


https://www.gofundme.com/help-subcool-with-fire-damages

https://www.gofundme.com/5arnw-cannafam-fire-victims

https://www.gofundme.com/mendocino-sonoma-fire-relief-fund

https://www.gofundme.com/cv7ms-farmers-helping-farmers


----------



## eddy600 (Oct 13, 2017)

I harvested my Triple purple pie a nice big plant with rock hard buds.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 13, 2017)

looks great. eddy


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 13, 2017)

USA Today 10-13-17

*CALIFORNIA WILDFIRES*

Pot farmers fear crops may go up in smoke

The secretive nature of the business, remote locations make tracking and helping growers a complex problem

Trevor Hughes

@trevorhughes USA TODAY

CALISTOGA, CALIF.

Marijuana farmers and dispensary owners across Northern California are nervously watching as wildfires burn through some of the state’s prime cannabis growing areas and destroy valuable crops, which could drive up prices for consumers across the country.

“This is right smack in the middle of people’s harvests,” said Eli Melrod, the CEO of Solful Dispensary in Sebastopol, in northern California. “It couldn’t have been worse timing, frankly.”

A single marijuana plant can be worth up to $5,000, but pot growers can’t get crop insurance like traditional farmers or the vintners whose grapevines tend to get most of the attention here.

Wildfires are burning across parts of Napa, Sonoma and Mendocino counties, which are known for both wine and marijuana, particularly among highend consumers willing to pay a premium for the name.

Complicating matters: Marijuana farms are built in remote areas with poor road access and don’t necessarily appear on firefighters’ maps of buildings to be protected. The growers often live largely off the radar, without health insurance or access to traditional job support systems such as unemployment insurance. Black-market growers may be reluctant to tell friends and family members of the losses they’ve suffered.

“It’s just sad that we live in this underground world where we can’t discuss the true extent of the damage,” said Jessica Lilga of Alta Supply, a statewide wholesale cannabis distribution based in Oakland. “All remaining growers who did not literally lose their crops will be affected.”

It’s unclear exactly how many people work in the cannabis industry in northern California and how many cultivation operations exist. Lilga said she’s aware of “thousands” of grow operations but was reluctant to speculate, given the industry’s secretive nature.

But any interruption could have widespread implications for American marijuana consumers, legal or otherwise.

Millions of Californians consume medical marijuana, but even more pot is illegally shipped across state lines for black markets around the U.S. California’s legal cannabis market is worth an estimated $2.76 billion, according to marijuana analytics firm New Frontier Data, while the state’s black market is worth $13.5 billion, according to GreenWave Advisors.

GreenWave estimates that nearly $11 billion worth of the state’s black-market cannabis is grown in Northern California, with a “significant” amount of that shipped to neighboring states. In comparison, the California wine industry is worth an estimated $114 billion nationally, although the two industries are hard to compare side-by-side because one is illegal.

Lilga, who lives in Santa

Rosa, was evacuated when the wildfire overran her neighborhood. She’s not sure she has a home to return to: “That cash that all these growers should be bringing in next month would help rebuild our burning cities if it were not all taken away.”

Lilga predicted that an otherwise good crop year means the state’s overall supply should be enough to meet demand without having a significant impact on the price. Still, many cannabis dispensaries and distributors are setting up GoFundMe accounts to help growers.

Farmer Kim Tate of One Feather Ranch in Mendocino’s Redwood Valley said wildfires forced her to evacuate with her horses, leaving behind her entire year’s crop that was expected to yield about 350 pounds of cannabis. About two-thirds of the crop had been harvested and stored before the fire broke out, she said, but the rest remained in the fields and growing rooms.

As with wine, marijuana contaminated by wildfire smoke may leave behind an unpleasant taste for consumers, Melrod said. Tate said she hoped to use ozone to flush her organically raised plants of any toxins. Every bit will matter: A pound of high-quality marijuana is worth about $1,200 on the wholesale market.

“We’re going to see have to see how smoky it is,” she said Thursday.

“All remaining growers who did not literally lose their crops will be affected.”

Jessica Lilga of Alta Supply


cof


----------



## Margaret B. (Oct 13, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hi guys glad to see everyone still hanging around. Been getting close to having the Rec grow up now, and the farm is going pretty good. Had a bit of a set back with help and code enforcement both this week. Been a hell of a rollercoster ride this year


Welcome back Doc! Huge Doc's restock at Neptune!!


----------



## too larry (Oct 13, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Lik ain't bad looking either...(left side bud)View attachment 4025769


Looking good Chance. Easy to pick the LIK out of that lineup.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 16, 2017)

Well we're going to get the first killing frost tonight, I hope
my outdoor friends get their crops in this week.


----------



## too larry (Oct 16, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Well we're going to get the first killing frost tonight, I hope
> my outdoor friends get their crops in this week.


We are having our first night in the 50's tonight, down here in NW Florida. Long time til killing frost. Average says late November, but it's been later than that the last few years. {I'm just starting my fall/winter/spring crop. Oldest sprouts a couple weeks}


----------



## vertnugs (Oct 16, 2017)

too larry said:


> We are having our first night in the 50's tonight, down here in NW Florida. Long time til killing frost. Average says late November, but it's been later than that the last few years. {I'm just starting my fall/winter/spring crop. Oldest sprouts a couple weeks}


Yes....and i'm ready for it.Low 60's for us in the NE section.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 16, 2017)

Anyone grown out Giger? I think that I'll be growing that one next.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 19, 2017)

I just got your Triple Purple Rhino 
All beans look A+ Thanks


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 19, 2017)

Finally done with this grow, hash making next.


----------



## cindysid (Oct 19, 2017)

I received my order today also. Thanks for the freebies, Neptune!


----------



## dabby duck (Oct 20, 2017)

Any chance that Franks Gift x Cherry Pie is out there in the realms still? PDX? Thanks


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 21, 2017)

dabby duck said:


> Any chance that Franks Gift x Cherry Pie is out there in the realms still? PDX? Thanks


Not sure about that one, but I hear tales of a Frank's gift x professor moriarty(gods gift x super qrazy) and a gods gift bx are in the works


----------



## GroErr (Oct 21, 2017)

TPR P1 at 5 weeks today, looking like she could finish around 7 weeks 

 

Cheers


----------



## too larry (Oct 21, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Not sure about that one, but I hear tales of a Frank's gift x professor moriarty(gods gift x super qrazy) and a gods gift bx are in the works


The last few times I have hiked, my hip has been keeping me awake at night. I bet a little of that and I would sleep like a baby.


----------



## dabby duck (Oct 21, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Not sure about that one, but I hear tales of a Frank's gift x professor moriarty(gods gift x super qrazy) and a gods gift bx are in the works


Found this, thought I would ask..... 
https://bakedbeans-cannabis-seeds.com/product/franks-gift-x-cherry-pie/

Its out, I know, but it was around....


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 25, 2017)

dabby duck said:


> Found this, thought I would ask.....
> https://bakedbeans-cannabis-seeds.com/product/franks-gift-x-cherry-pie/
> 
> Its out, I know, but it was around....


Yeah I had never heard of the bean company before so I asked doc about them, those are legit his


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 25, 2017)

wait doc now has those guess I am gonna call him and say he bro send me a pack. sure i will pay him as he deserves to be paid for his work. I wont pay retail thou. But doc is one of the people that I have sent money to cause I had it and he needed it and he always does the same for me. Just a great friend. Not many of those around and when you find a great friend you stay that way.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 25, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> wait doc now has those guess I am gonna call him and say he bro send me a pack. sure i will pay him as he deserves to be paid for his work. I wont pay retail thou. But doc is one of the people that I have sent money to cause I had it and he needed it and he always does the same for me. Just a great friend. Not many of those around and when you find a great friend you stay that way.


I think they are old stock dc, like dude still has them or something froom a long time back


----------



## dabby duck (Oct 25, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> I think they are old stock dc, like dude still has them or something froom a long time back


thanks for checking on this....at least they did exist lol...i will keep an eye out and subscribe for some gods gift updates in the future too....


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 26, 2017)

dabby duck said:


> Found this, thought I would ask.....
> https://bakedbeans-cannabis-seeds.com/product/franks-gift-x-cherry-pie/
> 
> Its out, I know, but it was around....


Seems he is outta stock prices r cool


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 26, 2017)

Okay I had a brain fart. I knew Doc had some FG x CP and decided I liked FG all by itself so I passed on them. I have to remember to never pass on great genetics. I am such a stoner sometimes.


----------



## DCobeen (Oct 27, 2017)

Oh just smoked Black Knight and wow its a real good one my leg pain is gone and I am floating in my head and so dam relaxed. Great flavor of a berry fruity with a kick of earthy but very little. Docs friend did great for sure. I am now gonna try to find some seeds of it as I am loving the high. Indica high and that is hard to find these days in my sativa world.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 1, 2017)

Okay I wrote down wrong name its Blue Knight lol.Yep another stoner moment.


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 1, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Oh just smoked Black Knight and wow its a real good one my leg pain is gone and I am floating in my head and so dam relaxed. Great flavor of a berry fruity with a kick of earthy but very little. Docs friend did great for sure. I am now gonna try to find some seeds of it as I am loving the high. Indica high and that is hard to find these days in my sativa world.


I look for strains like that I need pain relief but don't want that crippling couch lock that most indy strains have these days


----------



## Javadog (Nov 1, 2017)

I like that...

I just smoked something amazing, but it was so good that I have forgotten everything about it.

Provocative!! :0)


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 2, 2017)

Okay I wrote down wrong name its Blue Knight lol.Yep another stoner moment.


Fastslappy said:


> I look for strains like that I need pain relief but don't want that crippling couch lock that most indy strains have these days


Blue Knight has no couch lock at all. Being an Indica strain it is beyond great. I bet if taken longer it could be couch lock. Like Harlequin if taking early it has no lock but if taken 11 plus weeks it will put me down. so its about the high and not the yield with some strains.
yield meaning longer flower time by 3 weeks.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 5, 2017)

Good morning everyone hope you have all been doing well. Finally had a day at the house yesterday I didn' have to go to work or one of the farms. I am bucking seed plants like crazy trying to get the garage cleaned out to get to making some fem Animal Cookies crosses in there. I will do my best to start back at RIU now I am slowed down some. We are very close to having the rec farm going. Only need about 20k more worth of shit and work and it will be going. The guys will have right at 400k in it when we get this part going. Then we will plant and start greenhouse #3.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 5, 2017)

A few shoots from the med grow I took over running. First is the Animal Cookies  here is the White Tahoe Cookies


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 5, 2017)

Some Grape Og


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 5, 2017)

Another of the rooms some Bear Creek Kush
 Animal Cookies


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 5, 2017)

Bought some Wedding Cake clones this week. Made it in on Friday and went up to work and got them to rooting that night. Finally dropping seeds again. Dropped the last 27 Bear Creek Kush and 30 Gods Gift bx1 that just got done. 24 hours in and the Gods Gift are popping and getting to it. I also dropped 5 each of the Chernobyl ( slymer ) x Professor Moriarty, Dosidos x Professor Moriarty, Legend Og x Professor Moriarty, and Bear Creek Kush x Professor Moriarty ( Gods Gift x Super Qrazy )


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 5, 2017)

Welcome back stranger. Looks like you've been busy playing with some good looking ladies. Well done.


cof


----------



## Javadog (Nov 5, 2017)

Nice to hear from you Doc. 

Good luck finishing that grow's cycle.

JD


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 5, 2017)

Welcome back brother, it's been a while just finished some Blue Skunk
and Acapulco now it's on with Snow Lotus x Jamaican from Bodhi and
some Dog from BB.
You're running some sweetness I see nice looking rooms to.
Looking forward to reading more of your adventures.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 5, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> Welcome back stranger. Looks like you've been busy playing with some good looking ladies. Well done.
> 
> 
> cof





Javadog said:


> Nice to hear from you Doc.
> 
> Good luck finishing that grow's cycle.
> 
> JD





oldman60 said:


> Welcome back brother, it's been a while just finished some Blue Skunk
> and Acapulco now it's on with Snow Lotus x Jamaican from Bodhi and
> some Dog from BB.
> You're running some sweetness I see nice looking rooms to.
> Looking forward to reading more of your adventures.


Thanks guys


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 5, 2017)

We are looking for a few new testers. I am looking for people that can and will grow the seeds in a timely fashion. Need to have a active public ig account or post on one of the online forums regularly with pictures. All males will need to be chopped at the time they sex. There will also be a strain survey forum to be completed and returned after completing the grow. Upon completion you will get first pick at all new testers you want. If not completed fully no further testing will be offered

Just posted this on ig and wanted to put it up here also. If interested email [email protected]


These are the strains up for testing

89 Romulon x ProfessorMoriarty ( Gods Gift x Super Qrazy )
GG4 S1 x PM
So Cal Master Kush x PM
White Tahoe Cookies x PM
Escher x PM
SRS OG x PM
Bear Creek Kush x PM
Foul Mouth x PM
Triple Purple Rhino#9 xPM
2010 Dog Kush x PM
09 Johnny Cash x PM
Animal Cookies x PM
Dosidos x PM
Chocolate Thai x PM
Dog S1 x PM
Sunset Sherbert x PM
Legend OG x PM
Chernobyl (Slymer) x PM
White Funk/Dosidos xPM
KoKo x PM
Blue Razz #1 x PM
Nibiru x PM
Larry B #3 x PM
Super Skunk x PM
Platinum Delights x PM
Lemon OG x PM
Franks Gift x PM


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 5, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> We are looking for a few new testers. I am looking for people that can and will grow the seeds in a timely fashion. Need to have a active public ig account or post on one of the online forums regularly with pictures. All males will need to be chopped at the time they sex. There will also be a strain survey forum to be completed and returned after completing the grow. Upon completion you will get first pick at all new testers you want. If not completed fully no further testing will be offered
> 
> Just posted this on ig and wanted to put it up here also. If interested email Docsd[email protected]
> 
> ...


You still have my addy? if not let me know, I can have a start in 3 weeks.


----------



## natasdaisy (Nov 8, 2017)

@Dr.D81 Sent email let me know, Id love a chance to test some of your gear


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2017)

Told COF I would post up some pics of the new live resin the guys have been making


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2017)

Some of the young thc crystals


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2017)

This is the finished product


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 12, 2017)

Thank you. That's very tasting looking.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 12, 2017)

Yummmmy!!!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 12, 2017)

Super Yummy. :0)


----------



## natasdaisy (Nov 13, 2017)

saw those on insta, they look like melting diamonds so crazy


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 13, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Bought some Wedding Cake clones this week. Made it in on Friday and went up to work and got them to rooting that night. View attachment 4038238Finally dropping seeds again. Dropped the last 27 Bear Creek Kush and 30 Gods Gift bx1 that just got done. 24 hours in and the Gods Gift are popping and getting to it. I also dropped 5 each of the Chernobyl ( slymer ) x Professor Moriarty, Dosidos x Professor Moriarty, Legend Og x Professor Moriarty, and Bear Creek Kush x Professor Moriarty ( Gods Gift x Super Qrazy )View attachment 4038239 View attachment 4038240


Wut up bro.

You’re gonna love that wedding cake. Heavy yielder, fastest trimming strain i’ve EVER rocked too 
She’s a stretchy one though. Top it allot


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 13, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Okay I wrote down wrong name its Blue Knight lol.Yep another stoner moment.


The blueknight(kriptonite X blue dragon)) has been a staple in my parts for a while now. Outdoors it starts flowering earlier than any other. Finishes by mid september. Sort of a bitch to trim as it’s kind of fox taily.
Blueknight is so tastey. Mmmmm. We had made allot of crosses with it around 5-6 yrs ago. Crossed it with the White. White Knight is what we called it.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 14, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> The blueknight(kriptonite X blue dragon)) has been a staple in my parts for a while now. Outdoors it starts flowering earlier than any other. Finishes by mid september. Sort of a bitch to trim as it’s kind of fox taily.
> Blueknight is so tastey. Mmmmm. We had made allot of crosses with it around 5-6 yrs ago. Crossed it with the White. White Knight is what we called it.


yes it is very good. well its great.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 14, 2017)

Harvest pics!
White Tahoe Cookies


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 14, 2017)

Beautiful, Well Done !


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 14, 2017)

Animal Cookies


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 14, 2017)

Stunning , nice frost


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 14, 2017)

Doc has learned how to grow organic and bring the frost storms for sure. He is one of very few I say can grow better than me. He has earned that and yes he grows better than I do. That is hard to say but truth is truth. I know 6 who can grow top shelf and he is one of them. Allot inspire to achieve what he has and dont give up as listen to the things that make the difference and all will be on that level one day. Sure there are allot more than 6 top shelf growers but I only met and smoked with 6 so far. I need to get around more maybe.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Dr.D81 Do you have any pics of the whole plants? I understand the buds are the money shots "award winning no doubt" but as a grower its nice to see the whole plant structure.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 14, 2017)

Beautiful Doc!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2017)

Mammoth Plants!


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 15, 2017)

As always Doc, you rock the world of dank.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 15, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> @Dr.D81 Do you have any pics of the whole plants? I understand the buds are the money shots "award winning no doubt" but as a grower its nice to see the whole plant structure.


https://www.instagram.com/p/BZR0_rQB34A/


ChaosHunter said:


> @Dr.D81 Do you have any pics of the whole plants? I understand the buds are the money shots "award winning no doubt" but as a grower its nice to see the whole plant structure.


Pretty sure those were part of this hedge lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 15, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> @Dr.D81 Do you have any pics of the whole plants? I understand the buds are the money shots "award winning no doubt" but as a grower its nice to see the whole plant structure.


Not really but here is 35 full plant shots


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 16, 2017)

Hey @Dr.D81 what is in Prof Moriarty?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 16, 2017)

Gods Gift x Super Qrazy


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 16, 2017)

Hey Doc glad to see you take a min to breath.
Your runs this season look great! anything new and interesting
on the horizon?


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 16, 2017)

I want to send my condolences to DCobeen on the passing of his mom,
we're with you bro in prayers and thoughts.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 16, 2017)

I cant wait to drop some. I am out of the funk finally after mom passing. feel great today.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 16, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> I cant wait to drop some. I am out of the funk finally after mom passing. feel great today.


Glad to hear that, now you can get back in stride.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 16, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> I cant wait to drop some. I am out of the funk finally after mom passing. feel great today.


Great news. :0)


----------



## too larry (Nov 16, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> . . . . . . I am out of the funk finally after mom passing. feel great today.


I lost my mom this year. It is tough, but time makes it better. I wish you and yours the best.


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 17, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> I want to send my condolences to DCobeen on the passing of his mom,
> we're with you bro in prayers and thoughts.





too larry said:


> I lost my mom this year. It is tough, but time makes it better. I wish you and yours the best.





oldman60 said:


> Glad to hear that, now you can get back in stride.


I lost my Dad this summer as well , it's still tough


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 17, 2017)

Well we are down to 4 days left till inspection and I finished getting all the lights in greenhouse 1 burning the past couple days. When we get finished setting it all up this site will be running 59,340 watts of supplemental lighting.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 17, 2017)

Going to start getting busy again too. Next week in between inspection and planting the greenhouse we have to start trimming the last room, and chop this room


----------



## fumble (Nov 17, 2017)

Beautiful sight right there Doc


----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Going to start getting busy again too. Next week in between inspection and planting the greenhouse we have to start trimming the last room, and chop this room View attachment 4044481 View attachment 4044483 View attachment 4044484


A farmer's work is never done.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 17, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Going to start getting busy again too. Next week in between inspection and planting the greenhouse we have to start trimming the last room, and chop this room View attachment 4044481 View attachment 4044483 View attachment 4044484


I don't envy you the hours.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 17, 2017)

Greenhouse looks great. Do you own any stock in the local energy company?

The grow is beautiful, but you have to come up for air sometime.


cof


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 18, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> I lost my Dad this summer as well , it's still tough


Sorry to hear that. Yeah it is tough but I know Mom is not in pain anymore and in a better place. Stay strong is all we can do.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 18, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Wut up bro.
> 
> You’re gonna love that wedding cake. Heavy yielder, fastest trimming strain i’ve EVER rocked too
> She’s a stretchy one though. Top it allot


How you been? I hope better going for you this year bro


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 18, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> How you been? I hope better going for you this year bro


I’m doing good thanks dude! Much better since I seen you last. Hopefully i’m done with bad luck for at least 5yrs lol. Bad luck has always come in cycles my whole life.

Looks like you’re kicking ass as usual 

I’m serious man, that wedding cake is the shit! Blow it up. You gonna make it to the bbq?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 18, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m doing good thanks dude! Much better since I seen you last. Hopefully i’m done with bad luck for at least 5yrs lol. Bad luck has always come in cycles my whole life.
> 
> Looks like you’re kicking ass as usual
> 
> I’m serious man, that wedding cake is the shit! Blow it up. You gonna make it to the bbq?


I will be there Saturday morning then head over to Emerald cup later this year


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 19, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> I will be there Saturday morning then head over to Emerald cup later this year


K right on. Hope to see you there! Right now I'm 50/50 but I'll most likely show


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 20, 2017)

On my way to the farm. This is the last day before inspection


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 20, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> On my way to the farm. This is the last day before inspection


Good luck brother hope everything fly's through.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 22, 2017)

Okay Doc has not been on and they nailed the final inspection with 2 fixes but its on. Rec is a GO! He should be growing next week in there. I had to I was gonna bust with the great news. Finally happening Doc love you brother.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 22, 2017)

But ssshhh all let him tell us the details which I held back. Man I am so happy for you brother. You deserve this and congrats.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 22, 2017)

That's good news !


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 22, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> That's good news !


After my mom passing this news has made me smile more than I have in weeks. I love this man. He has a heart of gold and tells it like it is which I need sometimes. This is a man I would send my last dollar too.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Nov 22, 2017)

Running out Docs GG#4 S1, day 22 flower. Amazing smell and the trichs are exploding so early


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 22, 2017)

Frosty for sure. great looking keep it up and you will have fire big ass buds.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 22, 2017)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Running out Docs GG#4 S1, day 22 flower. Amazing smell and the trichs are exploding so early
> 
> View attachment 4046847 View attachment 4046848 View attachment 4046849


Nice work.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 22, 2017)

I hope everyone has a good Thanksgiving.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Nov 22, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> I hope everyone has a good Thanksgiving.


Thanks!! Happy Thanksgiving as well!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi everyone as DC said we passed inspection. We got all goes and all he wanted was a door covered. We had cameras on both sides of a door creating a blind spot for a second. Today we ran the cat 6 and the two new cameras will be installed first of the week. Then all we have to do is take a picture of them and he will sign or paperwork. Today we found out it still has to go back to the boad one more time. These fuckers are killing me with the waiting


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 22, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hi everyone as DC said we passed inspection. We got all goes and all he wanted was a door covered. We had cameras on both sides of a door creating a blind spot for a second. Today we ran the cat 6 and the two new cameras will be installed first of the week. Then all we have to do is take a picture of them and he will sign or paperwork. Today we found out it still has to go back to the boad one more time. These fuckers are killing me with the waiting


They will teach you patients my friend but congratulations on a dream realized.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 23, 2017)

Stay on it Doc. We are pulling for you!


----------



## darkzero2 (Nov 23, 2017)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Running out Docs GG#4 S1, day 22 flower. Amazing smell and the trichs are exploding so early
> 
> View attachment 4046847 View attachment 4046848 View attachment 4046849


What pheno's have u found in the s1"s and is it true that there are some phenos that have a coffee, cocoa, vanilla smell?


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 23, 2017)

@Dr.D81 From a breeders standpoint what is the reasoning behind not creating Fem seeds or Fem lines ?


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 23, 2017)

Dam another delay. they will approve it.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 23, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> @Dr.D81 From a breeders standpoint what is the reasoning behind not creating Fem seeds or Fem lines ?


No sexing so you can train them to be whatever you want like a scrog/vscrog/beach ball or even just SOG. They carry most of the female plant but could still have diff phenos that is why you se e them take it to a 2 and even a 3 with fems.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Nov 23, 2017)

darkzero2 said:


> What pheno's have u found in the s1"s and is it true that there are some phenos that have a coffee, cocoa, vanilla smell?


This is the first s1 I have grown. grabbed the beans from DC couple months back. I cant really put a pinpoint on the smell just yet, but its loud. Cannot wait for her to finish, been wanting to try GG for some time now


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2017)

I ran 13 of them and definitely had some chocolate come out on some


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 24, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> @Dr.D81 From a breeders standpoint what is the reasoning behind not creating Fem seeds or Fem lines ?


For me it is a time issue. I do make them time to time and am about to start a fem production cycle. I have to have my space male free for one thing. I have no issue my self as people like Oldman60 ask me to. I am only about a year behind right now that' all.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 24, 2017)

So far I know there will be
Mendo Breath X White Tahoe Cookies
Gods Gift x WTC
Legond Og x WTC
Animal Cookies x WTC
Grape Og x WTC
Wedding Cake x WTC
WiFi x WTC
WTC s1

And I might throw in the Platinum Delights, Escher, Van Gough, Buffalo Og, Peanut butter breath or a couple others I have around. Also have to go pick a couple back up from the hommies like the Slymer, Cherry Pie, and Dosi. You guys want me to pick up a Purple Punch? I can get it but have not as it is getting played out fast as fuck it seems.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 24, 2017)

that's a nice list


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 24, 2017)

Fricken A Doc, that would keep this Oldman happy a long time.


----------



## too larry (Nov 24, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> So far I know there will be
> Mendo Breath X White Tahoe Cookies
> Gods Gift x WTC
> Legond Og x WTC
> ...


I've been hearing rumors about a top secret strain called Uncertified Counterfeit Rouge. Can you comment on that?


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm in the south east, none of that has seen the light of day here.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 24, 2017)

Harvested a three big Animal Cookies and a mendo breath pictured here today
 we cut leaves and chopped 7 Bear Creek Kush and have 3 more to do Sunday. We are getting them all ready to run live resin  
I also got to graft my first peyote to one of my San Padro tonight


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 24, 2017)

@Javadog I am going mushroom hunting tomorrow. Going to collect & print the flying saucers and wavy caps if all goes right. Been chatting with professor pinhead on ig for awhile now


----------



## green217 (Nov 24, 2017)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Running out Docs GG#4 S1, day 22 flower. Amazing smell and the trichs are exploding so early
> 
> View attachment 4046847 View attachment 4046848 View attachment 4046849





Dr.D81 said:


> So far I know there will be
> Mendo Breath X White Tahoe Cookies
> Gods Gift x WTC
> Legond Og x WTC
> ...


Animal Cookies x WTC sounds great, alot look tempting? U going to release any testers with packs soon?


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 25, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Harvested a three big Animal Cookies and a mendo breath pictured here today
> View attachment 4047885 we cut leaves and chopped 7 Bear Creek Kush and have 3 more to do Sunday. We are getting them all ready to run live resin View attachment 4047883
> I also got to graft my first peyote to one of my San Padro tonight View attachment 4047886


Always wanted to try peyote. Mescaline, too.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 25, 2017)

Make sure you get ALL the tufts off!!!


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 25, 2017)

Who carry a Docs seeds ?


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 25, 2017)

https://www.dcseedexchange.org/store.html


----------



## Javadog (Nov 25, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> @Javadog I am going mushroom hunting tomorrow. Going to collect & print the flying saucers and wavy caps if all goes right. Been chatting with professor pinhead on ig for awhile now


Well, you are living in the heart one of the best parts of the world to do that Doc.

The Professor knows. :0)

I actually got P. cyanescens to fruit in San Diego (!) but it took a rare frost. 

These things are natural where you are. I might have to hit you up for a print. LOL

Be well.

JD

P.S. In spite of, and maybe because of, the goofy cover, this is the best small-guide:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_That_the_Rain_Promises_and_More...

and, by the same author...if you need only one:
https://books.google.com/books/about/Mushrooms_Demystified.html?id=S-RmabYsjI4C
(1000 pages)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 25, 2017)

A couple of Mendo Breath shots


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 26, 2017)

A few pictures from our trip to Ft Stevens


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 26, 2017)

My first peyote I am grafting to one of my San padros


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 26, 2017)

green217 said:


> Animal Cookies x WTC sounds great, alot look tempting? U going to release any testers with packs soon?


Yes we are doing up the second round today. You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 26, 2017)

Dam plants and shrooms both look excellent.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Nov 26, 2017)

Was a little nervous about using a 3 gallon pot for a scrog but seems to be working well. GG #4 plumping up quick.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 26, 2017)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> View attachment 4048656 View attachment 4048658 View attachment 4048659 View attachment 4048660
> 
> Was a little nervous about using a 3 gallon pot for a scrog but seems to be working well. GG #4 plumping up quick.


that isn't really a true scrog. its more like holding the plant up. but it looks great.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Nov 26, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> that isn't really a true scrog. its more like holding the plant up. but it looks great.


This is only my 3rd grow. Lol Just curious what would make it a true Scrog? Still learning!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 26, 2017)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> This is only my 3rd grow. Lol Just curious what would make it a true Scrog? Still learning!


  
This is ruffly what you are shooting for. You are doing great just want to fill your space more. This is part of what we just chopped and it came out ok but I stil have room for improvement.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 26, 2017)

also there are no buds under the net just above for a scrog


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 26, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> also there are no buds under the net just above for a scrog


Not true. Just no buds past the point of penetration


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 26, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Not true. Just no buds past the point of penetration


Don't want larfy stuff getting no light , in other words if there's shhade...........
The reason is keeping mold ,pests from attacking the larfy shit under da netting no light & is stressed ,air movement as well


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 26, 2017)

if you look at docs there is no light getting down under them so like I said only buds above. Also no leaves ect under with a full canopy in scrog.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Nov 26, 2017)

Triple purple rhino day 19


----------



## natasdaisy (Nov 27, 2017)

Got some testers in the mail! thanks for the opportunity doc. already soaking animal cookies x pm and bear creek kush x pm cant wait to see what they do. also got 2010 dog kushx pm ill ve popping in 2-3 weeks when some room opens up.
ill do a journal on these but probably not till they are into flower when things get interesting. will keep pics of the whole grow tho. thanks again doc


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 27, 2017)

tpr looking great. now do you clear anything out under the canopy or let it go like doc does. The scrog I did got cleaned out under (lollipop style). I had some right under as my canopy wasn't 120 percent filled in but close.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Nov 27, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> tpr looking great. now do you clear anything out under the canopy or let it go like doc does. The scrog I did got cleaned out under (lollipop style). I had some right under as my canopy wasn't 120 percent filled in but close.


I'm doing ebb and flow and I usually do trim up the bottom before I flip into flower but as you can see after the stretching it still has alot below. Might just let it go this round too lazy lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 29, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Not true. Just no buds past the point of penetration





DCobeen said:


> if you look at docs there is no light getting down under them so like I said only buds above. Also no leaves ect under with a full canopy in scrog.


OK this is not the SCOG thread but we will do this anyway. If you look at both of our statements carefully you will see why you are inaccurate. You said " cut of anything below the screen" which if I had done on the strains I maintained a good canopy I would have lost sellable bud. What I said was clean anything below the point of penetration of your lights. To run the most efficient garden posable you never grow your plants more than a few inches taller than the point of light penetration. Now with plant counts and shit this is not always possible I know but the point remains the same. With the lights in the rooms pictured I get up to 18 inches of penetration. The light here at the house much less but still will extend beyond the screen. Also the word strip is also very inaccurate. The room I planted yesterday will be 70 wtc in 5 gallon pots. They will have 6 to 8 tops each and if all goes as planned will be ruffly 36 in tall from the soil. At about 7 days in to flower they will be denoded or suckered if you are an old country fuck down 6 inches and stripped below that. Meaning the leaves will be left and the young branches will be removed. It's will give me the branchs and only the branchs I want to continue to grow. When done only a few inche will extend beyond the screen but will have well formed nuggs for the top 12 to 18 inches. We need to be accurate if we are going to try to give advice to starting growers. Also keep in mind those pictures are from my first cycle running those rooms. I am well aware I am have much room for improvement but also have much much more practical experience producing a crop this way. I learned but talking to people way better than me and listening to what they have to say and their experiences.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 29, 2017)

okay that is why I probably didn't like scrog(yield) But I do have 1000 watt lights so penetration is allot more and I might have to try one again and leave allot more under the scrog.


----------



## Fastslappy (Nov 29, 2017)

Thankx for that lesson Doc 
I keep learning by listening too


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 29, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> Thankx for that lesson Doc
> I keep learning by listening too


he knows I am a bit hard headed and he is one of few I listen to and will let change my mind. He is usually always right.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 29, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> Thankx for that lesson Doc
> I keep learning by listening too


okay you want to understand what doc is saying well I found it. *Grow Boss* on youtube. watch his videos. he explains about canopy ect. I wish I would have seen his videos before but just found them. There is no lie in what he says. just the way it is.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 29, 2017)

now some strains yield better period. but how he says and tells you is a base of say a single strain. so don't go saying strains matter as he is dead on. growing is an art. some fan grow dank and some can grow average. that is another issue.


----------



## green217 (Nov 29, 2017)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> This is only my 3rd grow. Lol Just curious what would make it a true Scrog? Still learning!


they look nice and happy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 30, 2017)

Well guys it is official we got our license today Now as soon as we can get tags we will be planting a greenhouse of White Tahoe Cookies, 09 Animal Cookies, and Grape Og


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 30, 2017)

Looks like my graft took aswell. I will have two more done in the next month or so. I am waiting for the San Padro cutting I originally gave to Andrew to swell back up. He let Soma get it and take a couple bites out before I fired him and he left the cutting. The other I am waiting for a new species to graft to.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 30, 2017)

Looking forward to one day getting some of your gear !


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 30, 2017)

Nose to the grindstone my friend your labor rewarded with more labor.
Congrats Doc you earned it. 
@ChaosHunter, best you can find. Pure fire.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 30, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Nose to the grindstone my friend your labor rewarded with more labor.
> Congrats Doc you earned it.
> @ChaosHunter, best you can find. Pure fire.


Thanks man it was a nice surprise to get that call tonight. I was having a minor meltdown today over not knowing how long the last review would take. I have till the 31st of Dec to log all of our clones and seeds in to the matrix tracking system before it closes for good. I also have to log everything I want to take to my rec seed production operation I have planed. Keep in mind right now I have literally tens of millions of seeds.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 30, 2017)

Oh and I will have cleaned and replanted both indoor rooms this week as of tomorrow. 70 5gal White Tahoe Cookies and 56 7 gal Bear Creek Kush


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 30, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Oh and I will have cleaned and replanted both indoor rooms this week as of tomorrow. 70 5gal White Tahoe Cookies and 56 7 gal Bear Creek Kush


I WANT some BCK!!! I'm going to start some GSC forum cut and the rest of the veg area is open (hint).
Anyway be sure to run backup disks on all your records I just went through a pile of crap and still need to reformat
my other computer.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 1, 2017)

Yeah @oldman60 I also want a cut of BCK again as the one I had at a friends didn't make it. When I get it I will share it with you. Will have to root it and then take a clone for you but soon you will get franks gift and thunder trix cut. looks like about a month maybe.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 1, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> Yeah @oldman60 I also want a cut of BCK again as the one I had at a friends didn't make it. When I get it I will share it with you. Will have to root it and then take a clone for you but soon you will get franks gift and thunder trix cut. looks like about a month maybe.


I wait with great anticipation my friend then we'll fem some.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 1, 2017)

I am gonna over the next few days do some training on my plants as they are blowing up fast. @oldman60 when can you have room for unrooted clones? I just up potted them and they are going nuts. I made a new soil mix and they love it.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 1, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> I am gonna over the next few days do some training on my plants as they are blowing up fast. @oldman60 when can you have room for unrooted clones? I just up potted them and they are going nuts. I made a new soil mix and they love it.


Any time I just took 3 more males out so I was going to drop some seeds but the clones can have the table.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 1, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Any time I just took 3 more males out so I was going to drop some seeds but the clones can have the table.


okay call me Sunday. I will get a package together and send you cuts.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> I wait with great anticipation my friend then we'll fem some.


She does not make viable femail pollen


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Any time I just took 3 more males out so I was going to drop some seeds but the clones can have the table.


I still got to get you package out.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 1, 2017)

I always have room for more bro.
Well here come the clones.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 2, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> I still got to get you package out.


is there a BCK clone ready? if so get it to him and he can get me one. if not we can do vice versa later. Okay looking closer at plants. I am gonna go down tomorrow and train them when I do that I will see if there are clones ready to be taken. its close but might be another week. I will know sunday. Doc when I do clones do you want a Thunder Trix cut? it yields on the great side and is great smoke.


----------



## natasdaisy (Dec 5, 2017)

10 for 10 on animal cookies x PM and bear creek X PM testers, seeds seemed to have a super tough shell but all had cracked after a two day soak. might scuff the 2010 dog kush testers just in case. They all sprouted super fast looking good


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2017)

natasdaisy said:


> 10 for 10 on animal cookies x PM and bear creek X PM testers, seeds seemed to have a super tough shell but all had cracked after a two day soak. might scuff the 2010 dog kush testers just in case. They all sprouted super fast looking good


Right on it doesn't look like scuffin will be necessary on any of these. They have all germinated very well.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 6, 2017)

Well guys it has been a busy few days again and does not look to slack up anytime soon. I will be at Emerald Cup most of this weekend and the BBQ Saturday morning if anyone is looking to meet up. Been getting breeders packages packed up and have been glad to be able to talk with most of the " big " breeders and setup some trades. If anyone is waiting on the second batch of testers I will be getting to all those emails next week I believe. Alot is going to depend on when I can start logging plants at work. I am afraid I will be on that 24 \ 7 till the 31st.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 6, 2017)

Good luck Doc.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 6, 2017)

you are one of the busiest ones I know. Do it while you can as when you get older your body makes you slow down. stay green my friend.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 7, 2017)

Good Luck Bro!


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 8, 2017)

Look forward to meeting up at Emerald Cup


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 8, 2017)

Rumor has it that if you see a dude that looks a bit like doc at the emerald cup, say maybe booth T75, and you are one of the first 200 to do so, you might be able to get your mits on some of that insanely terpy bck live that all the kids are raving about these days. Just look for the dude wearing the docs dank gear that happens to look a lot like doc and ask him about diamonds....you won't regret it lol


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 8, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Rumor has it that if you see a dude that looks a bit like doc at the emerald cup, say maybe booth T75, and you are one of the first 200 to do so, you might be able to get your mits on some of that insanely terpy bck live that all the kids are raving about these days. Just look for the dude wearing the docs dank gear that happens to look a lot like doc and ask him about diamonds....you won't regret it lol


I will follow your wise
orders 
rumor has it he has other goodies as well


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 8, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> I will follow your wise
> orders
> rumor has it he has other goodies as well


Yep, might be a few beans in his pockets too


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 9, 2017)

I knew I forgot something. To ask for a sample of those diamonds.


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 11, 2017)

DCobeen said:


> I knew I forgot something. To ask for a sample of those diamonds.


I took a huge dab rip of that bear creek Kush, fucking sat my. Ass down ,I was in four foot haze bubble for 15 minutes , I saw Shit ,, took me 5 minutes to hear & unstand english
Emerald Cup was a Gas


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Dec 12, 2017)

GG #4... just an insane hybrid.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 12, 2017)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> View attachment 4057007
> GG #4... just an insane hybrid.


Beautious!!!


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 12, 2017)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> View attachment 4057007
> GG #4... just an insane hybrid.


Nice Job


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 14, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> I took a huge dab rip of that bear creek Kush, fucking sat my. Ass down ,I was in four foot haze bubble for 15 minutes , I saw Shit ,, took me 5 minutes to hear & unstand english
> Emerald Cup was a Gas


Gets right on top of your boo boo don't it! And those terps!


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 14, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Gets right on top of your boo boo don't it! And those terps!


Fucking amazing it is ,


----------



## fumble (Dec 14, 2017)

Mom just called me a bit ago...
The Bear Creek Kush is amazing! (It took awhile for me to get that outta her...she was laughing so damn hard lol! BCK for the win...


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 15, 2017)

I cant wait for the f2 BCK seeds this spring. I am stoked. I do love that strain. I got a couple self seeds I should run. I have to be carefull to not get to many strains and plants going again. Shit gets out of control when your grow rooms equal about 800 square feet. Keeping it to 400 is much better for me.


----------



## Terps (Dec 15, 2017)

I just Dropped Some of your seeds here going AN organic 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/gg-4-s1-docs-dank-seedss-advanced-nutrients-organic-grow.955138/#post-13955774


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone.
God bless, keep it green.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 25, 2017)

Thanks Oldman. 

Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, and a Wonderful Holiday Season to all.

JD


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 25, 2017)

I agree Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 29, 2017)

I.hope you all had a great holiday season. I layed back for the most part last weekend and it was a nice break. Turns out it was just in time. We got the license yesterday and will have tags today or tomorrow at the latest. There was a cut off on the 31st on entering plants and seeds in to the system. I will know for sure today but looks like we will have our 90 days since we got in in time. I was about to have another farm log my mom cuts and all the prepped plant we were just going to get fucked on. This also gives me time to log all my seeds. I will be applying very soon for my license and will be able to transfer my seed stock now.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 29, 2017)

Patches had a great Christmas too


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 29, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> I.hope you all had a great holiday season. I layed back for the most part last weekend and it was a nice break. Turns out it was just in time. We got the license yesterday and will have tags today or tomorrow at the latest. There was a cut off on the 31st on entering plants and seeds in to the system. I will know for sure today but looks like we will have our 90 days since we got in in time. I was about to have another farm log my mom cuts and all the prepped plant we were just going to get fucked on. This also gives me time to log all my seeds. I will be applying very soon for my license and will be able to transfer my seed stock now.View attachment 4064901


SWEET!!! again congratulations Doc!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 29, 2017)

Dr.D81 said:


> Patches had a great Christmas too
> View attachment 4064902


is that what's left of the person who tried to rip off the grow?


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 29, 2017)

curious old fart said:


> is that what's left of the person who tried to rip off the grow?
> 
> 
> cof


Hahaha


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New Year to Doc & family. Health, Happiness and Prosperity for the new year.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Years everyone


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2018)

Just put a ton of seed down with the full moon here we have The Gorgon ( Purple Unch x Dosidos f2 ) bred by uprissing and some lambs bread for Oldman60


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2018)

La Bomba Nightmare Chem 
 my christmas presant to my self made it from Thailand  
And tags are here. Should have everything ready to plant greenhouse 1 on Tuesday


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 5, 2018)

heck yeah


----------



## Cobbyist (Jan 7, 2018)

Hey Doc I’m thinking of getting some gg4 feminized seeds from you..

What do you think is the likelihood that the crop will go bad since it’s a fem GG4, it’s naturally going to have a higher chance than most I would assume?


----------



## Cobbyist (Jan 7, 2018)

Also do you sell these to a distributor that sends seeds to B.C Canada?

Just realizing now DC Seed Exchange does not ship to me...


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 7, 2018)

I am following Docs fermented fruit and veggie brew. This is gonna be fun and another organic way to provide nutrients to our loved plants. I have a long list of what I am gonna try to get as I know some wont be available this time of year for a nice balance.


----------



## natasdaisy (Jan 9, 2018)

Bear creek kush x prof moriarty testers got 3 males 2 females out of 5. 
Animal cookies x Pm testers get ready for it...... 5 females out of 5 seeds! 
I believe thats a first time 100% fem rate on regs for me. Really excited about being able to explore some phenotypes on the AC's. These testers will have clones taken and the clones flowered in hydro so expect results in about 3 months.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 10, 2018)

Cobbyist said:


> Also do you sell these to a distributor that sends seeds to B.C Canada?
> 
> Just realizing now DC Seed Exchange does not ship to me...


I have only had a couple herm reports in the past couple years. It is a nice stable s1 is why you see so many companys offering them. I ran 13 this year and got no herms. Check with Neptune seed bank, hella dank seed bank, and Oregon Elite seed bank but he does not have any. Tell neptune to restock


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 10, 2018)

natasdaisy said:


> Bear creek kush x prof moriarty testers got 3 males 2 females out of 5.
> Animal cookies x Pm testers get ready for it...... 5 females out of 5 seeds!
> I believe thats a first time 100% fem rate on regs for me. Really excited about being able to explore some phenotypes on the AC's. These testers will have clones taken and the clones flowered in hydro so expect results in about 3 months.


Nice i got 50 / 50 on my crosses i have going from the Professor Moriarty male. The bck i got 18 out of 27 female


----------



## Fastslappy (Jan 10, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice i got 50 / 50 on my crosses i have going from the Professor Moriarty male. The bck i got 18 out of 27 female


Did u find a nice Bear Creek Kush male ???


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 11, 2018)

Thank you Doc, the seed fairy came today! I'll be busy for a long while.
Been fighting the flu but things are looking up now.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 11, 2018)

Vermont is approved for recreational gov signed today.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 13, 2018)

another one bites the dust. heck yeah. there are still allot of states to go.


----------



## GratefulGreenery (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi guys and gals. First time poster, long time lurker here. I recently popped a plethora of seeds from Doc and I thought some of you might be interested in the ongoing results. But first a little about me. I'm the head grower at a soon to be licensed tier-2 rec farm here in Oregon. We are nearly finished with the construction of our far-too-fancy light-dep greenhouses. We should have around 9000 sq ft of flowering canopy and are well equipped to grow year round. While doing phenotype/strain testing I stumbled upon triple purple rhino and enjoyed it enough to order anything from Doc I could get my hands on. So far TPR is the only strain I have finished from doc, but for those interested I had 100% germination success, 4 out of 6 were females and there were two main phenotypes. One was pure purple and grew a little lankier, while the other was a solid mix of purple and green(still very beautiful) and a little more on the stalky side. Both had great grape aromas, but the less purple pheno tested notably higher in THC and produced a bit more. I plan on putting both into production. I'm starting another round of phenotype testing soon including a lot of sample packs. The germination results are as follows: Friction 3 of 5, Takashi 1 of 5, Stankard 4 of 5, Dagda Mor 4 of 5, Purple Creek 3 of 5, Franks gift x professor moriarty 5 of 5, Dosidos x professor moriarty 5 of 5, Chernobyl x professor moriarty 5 of 5, and finally Gods gift b x superqrazy 5 of 5. I'm planning on popping the rest of my Takashi and Purple creek to get enough females to get a decent test. I debated with popping more than just half of the other strains as well, but with the potential limited availability in the future of some of these strains we didn't want to be left in a position where we ended up losing a prized mother for any reason without any back up seeds to start again. If anyone has any questions or even experiences with any of these strains I'd be happy to hear them. If you want me to keep posting with results let me know! I look forward to getting my hands on some of Doc's future work and I'd be happy to help test anything coming down the pipe.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 17, 2018)

GratefulGreenery said:


> Hi guys and gals. First time poster, long time lurker here. I recently popped a plethora of seeds from Doc and I thought some of you might be interested in the ongoing results. But first a little about me. I'm the head grower at a soon to be licensed tier-2 rec farm here in Oregon. We are nearly finished with the construction of our far-too-fancy light-dep greenhouses. We should have around 9000 sq ft of flowering canopy and are well equipped to grow year round. While doing phenotype/strain testing I stumbled upon triple purple rhino and enjoyed it enough to order anything from Doc I could get my hands on. So far TPR is the only strain I have finished from doc, but for those interested I had 100% germination success, 4 out of 6 were females and there were two main phenotypes. One was pure purple and grew a little lankier, while the other was a solid mix of purple and green(still very beautiful) and a little more on the stalky side. Both had great grape aromas, but the less purple pheno tested notably higher in THC and produced a bit more. I plan on putting both into production. I'm starting another round of phenotype testing soon including a lot of sample packs. The germination results are as follows: Friction 3 of 5, Takashi 1 of 5, Stankard 4 of 5, Dagda Mor 4 of 5, Purple Creek 3 of 5, Franks gift x professor moriarty 5 of 5, Dosidos x professor moriarty 5 of 5, Chernobyl x professor moriarty 5 of 5, and finally Gods gift b x superqrazy 5 of 5. I'm planning on popping the rest of my Takashi and Purple creek to get enough females to get a decent test. I debated with popping more than just half of the other strains as well, but with the potential limited availability in the future of some of these strains we didn't want to be left in a position where we ended up losing a prized mother for any reason without any back up seeds to start again. If anyone has any questions or even experiences with any of these strains I'd be happy to hear them. If you want me to keep posting with results let me know! I look forward to getting my hands on some of Doc's future work and I'd be happy to help test anything coming down the pipe.


you cant go wrong with Docs strains period.I can grow top shelf and Docs weed sits right in line with mine. he has how do you say passion for what he does and he grows dank. His genetics is what sets him apart from allot of growers. you never go wrong growing his gear.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi guys I got some 

89 Rom x prof mor
Chocolate Thai x pro mor
Chernobyl x prof mor

Crosses under the t8 but they growing and they are thirsty maybe about another 2 or 3 weeks I can take clones and I'm gonna blast them in flower in front either things so hopefully about 2 1/2 months well see what they like


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 18, 2018)

Howdy guys glad you are all liking your beans. Told Oldman i would put the new custom art i had Vincent Gordon of the Melty Bros do for us. We'll have stickers of it very soon and it will be on our new updated packaging for the gods gift bx drop.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 19, 2018)

Went up and met up with Jeff from Compound Genetics and ate lunch. We swaped a couple things. He brought me his underdog og aka loompa's headband mom and some bud from the Menthol that was seeded. I found 4 Cool Mints ( Menthol x Triangle Mints aka Wedding Cake ) i am really stoked to pop.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2018)

Went and picked up a new I Rosin press yesterday. This thing is really nice and almost a grand less than comprable models.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 21, 2018)

Delicious.
It seems to do a good job.....course it helps to have your excellent product to work with.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 21, 2018)

STICKYLISHOUS!!!


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jan 21, 2018)

Triple purple rhino


----------



## zman33 (Jan 21, 2018)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Triple purple rhino


Ive got to get me some of that.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 22, 2018)

I am running the green TPR pheno. Just put into flower 2 days ago. Its a small one compared to my other plants in the flower room but I wanted to get some for personal fast. Doc has excellent genetics for sure.


----------



## zman33 (Jan 22, 2018)

What are the chances of gettin a purple pheno? I mean should i buy two packs or 1 and try some of the other gear?


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 22, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Went and picked up a new I Rosin press yesterday. This thing is really nice and almost a grand less than comprable models. View attachment 4076758 View attachment 4076756 View attachment 4076757


Love to see a short movie of you using it and the end product.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 23, 2018)

zman33 said:


> What are the chances of gettin a purple pheno? I mean should i buy two packs or 1 and try some of the other gear?


If you dont get a purple pheno out of 1 pack of tpr I'll buy you another one lol


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 23, 2018)

Yes I am told that by many you will get a purple pheno. I am not sure of a guarantee and only Doc can answer this.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 24, 2018)

zman33 said:


> What are the chances of gettin a purple pheno? I mean should i buy two packs or 1 and try some of the other gear?


You will be more likely to not get a greenpheno. I have not had anyone not get purple


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 25, 2018)

I knew the Boss would chime in. I can say this buy 2 packs so you can save a pack for down the road as great strains do go bye bye after a couple years. Its worth it having extra ones.

Doc got a friend dropping 3 cherry pie x romulan seeds. I hope I get a female if not will drop 3 more. I want them outdoors and indoors.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 25, 2018)

where can bandaid haze be grabbed at? tia


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 26, 2018)

greenghost420 said:


> where can bandaid haze be grabbed at? tia


Doc d seeds, not Doc Dank, they get confused for each other often I'm sure


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> Doc d seeds, not Doc Dank, they get confused for each other often I'm sure


Twice already today hahaha we both get a chuckle out of it. He is a really cool guy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2018)

Finally got plants in the muther fucking ground!


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 26, 2018)

Ha! up potting today myself.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 26, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Finally got plants in the muther fucking ground!


I'm curious as to how you're keeping that soil warm.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 26, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> I'm curious as to how you're keeping that soil warm.


Sun lights in greenhouse plus he isn't in a cold climate. Ground temp doesn't have to be warm like the air temp does for plants. Even in the upper 40's MJ plants will grow just slower than warmer temps.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> I'm curious as to how you're keeping that soil warm.


We have over 1500 watts of lights per greenhouse, double layered poly, and heaters with a 1000 gallons of LP gas. I have it dailed in to a range of 78 to 83 degrees day or night


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 27, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> We have over 1500 watts of lights per greenhouse, double layered poly, and heaters with a 1000 gallons of LP gas. I have it dailed in to a range of 78 to 83 degrees day or night


15,000 my bad


----------



## Ltcgrower (Jan 27, 2018)

Just ordered two packs of your gg#4 s1 from dc seed exchange. Can’t wait to pop my first doc’s beans.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 27, 2018)

I knew that just didn't want to totally answer it for you Brother.


Dr.D81 said:


> 15,000 my bad


I didn't even catch that lol. You told me like 3 times so shows how my memory works lmao.



Ltcgrower said:


> Just ordered two packs of your gg#4 s1 from dc seed exchange. Can’t wait to pop my first doc’s beans.


You will not be disappointed unless you mess it up. Doc's genetics are amazing. Sure he didn't make that but he did S1 it and he grows it better than I do. You really need to get some of his new gear also. It doesn't stay around super long so better to buy and drop later than miss out. I missed a few I am kicking myself over. Doc is now putting seed packs aside for me as he said that way I can just get them all. Plus he knows if he has to find a seed pack of something I will have it or at least 1/2 a pack left. I like to save strains and store them correct for long long term. Doc can get anything I got as he is one of the best people I know and his wife is even belter if that is possible.


----------



## Ltcgrower (Jan 28, 2018)

DCobeen said:


> I knew that just didn't want to totally answer it for you Brother.
> 
> I didn't even catch that lol. You told me like 3 times so shows how my memory works lmao.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I’m very new at all of this. Got my first grow going and they are 4 weeks since flipping to 12/12. I haven’t had any issues and I’ve got my second run from clone in the veg tent. I’ll definitely take any advice on growing this GG as I’d like to keep a mother and make it a constant in my harvest. Growing in a 4x4 veg tent with 2 viparspectra par 1200 leds, 4x8 flower tent with 3 1000w HPS aircooled hoods. I use fox farm ocean forest and I have the fox farm dirty dozen for nutes. Once again, thank you for the info on Doc. I also have two free packs coming with the GG #4 I just can’t remember the strain right now.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 28, 2018)

Picked up a ring light for my camera yesterday. Been needing one for ever bit better late than never. Took some pics of some of my cactus just to play with it last night. Will get some BCK pics today
Wild Lophophora Williamsii ver. Texana

A couple of hard grown Lophophora Williamsii ver. Caespitosa  San Pedro seedling


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 28, 2018)

Some of the grafted Lophophora


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 28, 2018)

Ltcgrower said:


> Thanks for the info. I’m very new at all of this. Got my first grow going and they are 4 weeks since flipping to 12/12. I haven’t had any issues and I’ve got my second run from clone in the veg tent. I’ll definitely take any advice on growing this GG as I’d like to keep a mother and make it a constant in my harvest. Growing in a 4x4 veg tent with 2 viparspectra par 1200 leds, 4x8 flower tent with 3 1000w HPS aircooled hoods. I use fox farm ocean forest and I have the fox farm dirty dozen for nutes. Once again, thank you for the info on Doc. I also have two free packs coming with the GG #4 I just can’t remember the strain right now.


Less is more for nutes. let pots dry 85% dry. learn to read plants and try to keep in rage mode. Don't have humidity swings keep it constant under 55%. Don't let temps drop under 72 F. That is the best advice I can give. It takes time to get all dialed in and once it is life gets real good.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 28, 2018)

Ltcgrower said:


> Thanks for the info. I’m very new at all of this. Got my first grow going and they are 4 weeks since flipping to 12/12. I haven’t had any issues and I’ve got my second run from clone in the veg tent. I’ll definitely take any advice on growing this GG as I’d like to keep a mother and make it a constant in my harvest. Growing in a 4x4 veg tent with 2 viparspectra par 1200 leds, 4x8 flower tent with 3 1000w HPS aircooled hoods. I use fox farm ocean forest and I have the fox farm dirty dozen for nutes. Once again, thank you for the info on Doc. I also have two free packs coming with the GG #4 I just can’t remember the strain right now.


I would drop one of those 1k lights. 2k is plenty to run that size tent. Watch out for the stretchy phenos like the gg4


----------



## Ltcgrower (Jan 28, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> I would drop one of those 1k lights. 2k is plenty to run that size tent. Watch out for the stretchy phenos like the gg4


They are adjustable ballasts. Should I run them at 600w? Or just pull one completely?


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 28, 2018)

DCobeen said:


> I knew that just didn't want to totally answer it for you Brother.
> 
> I didn't even catch that lol. You told me like 3 times so shows how my memory works lmao.
> 
> ...


we all no docs doing good things,please get off his cock so he can take a piss,holy shit


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 28, 2018)

Ltcgrower said:


> They are adjustable ballasts. Should I run them at 600w? Or just pull one completely?


Turning one off brings you to 2000 watts or turn 3 down to 600 to give 1800 watts,
I would run 3 @ 600 myself or 2 @ 600.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 28, 2018)

Ltcgrower said:


> They are adjustable ballasts. Should I run them at 600w? Or just pull one completely?


Pull one, unless you like wasting bulbs.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 28, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> we all no docs doing good things,please get off his cock so he can take a piss,holy shit


? what is this? You got issues.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 28, 2018)

Ltcgrower said:


> They are adjustable ballasts. Should I run them at 600w? Or just pull one completely?


you just don't turn them down. you have to put 600 watt bulbs in them to run at 600. so if you only have 1000 watt bulbs just use 2 1000 waters.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Feb 1, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> 15,000 my bad


Doc - may I ask how big the greenhouse is with 15,000 watts? This is light dep greenhouse? In the winter is the sun almost no help in OR?

I am looking to do a licensed setup in an area in CO with great sun year round and not a lot of snow but 7000 ft elevation. Maybe a 30 x 95 big boy light dep greenhouse house that is not a fixed structure green house. 

I am wondering how many watts of light for supplemental in the daytime using a light dep house and shutting down at night except for heat? 

Any strains/seeds you sell that you would recommend as well? My grow experience is more indoor. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Feb 3, 2018)

Doc - may I ask the daily and overnight outside temps there at your greenhouses?


----------



## zman33 (Feb 15, 2018)

Got a pack of TPR on the way! Excited to try your gear Doc. Fingers crossed for some purple colors.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 15, 2018)

The TPR that I grew out was more purple than anything else I had ever grown.
It was practically black and was grown JUL-SEP in So CA....HOT.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Feb 15, 2018)

Javadog said:


> The TPR that I grew out was more purple than anything else I had ever grown.
> It was practically black and was grown JUL-SEP in So CA....HOT.



O it gets purple all the way thru in any temps got a few laying around myself


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 16, 2018)

I am running the green pheno who I got a cut of TPR from and his had hardly any purple. Mine already is purpling big time. I think the LEC 315 and CMH 400 are doing that to it. It still isn't as purple as some I have soon and received from DOC. Darkest buds for sure.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Feb 16, 2018)

When I ran it all mine were purple, so much tbat people thought i dyed it purple im like ummmmm no


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 19, 2018)

I will say very very vigorous growing plants. TPR rocks. If you get a more green pheno you will have super fire. They all have purple and as usual greener is better. I say this cause I couldn't smoke docs Pure purple pheno. Closed my throat. First time for that ever. Maybe its just to dank for me.


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 2, 2018)

Wow, look at all the cobwebs laying around here....caught Docs live feed last night(this morning actually) be on the lookout for Fems hitting the seed banks, taking some time off from hunting to work existing fem beans lines


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 2, 2018)

This is the TPR cut you want! Short stocky, green, and mean!


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 2, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> This is the TPR cut you want! Short stocky, green, and mean!View attachment 4115731


Yes sir! The green one is a rare and treasured find!


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 2, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> Yes sir! The green one is a rare and treasured find!


Appreciate the confirmation, Jah champ!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 2, 2018)

Nice to know about the green . 
I got 5 TPR in veg now
Has anyone grown out a male of TPR?


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 2, 2018)

I just had a green TPR cut gifted to me, I'm a lucky guy.


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 2, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> I just had a green TPR cut gifted to me, I'm a lucky guy.


it is dank with tight buds and grows fast around 7-8 weeks total in flower. i wouldn't run this one longer than 9.5 weeks


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 2, 2018)

I talked with doc and he is busy busy.


----------



## too larry (Apr 2, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> Wow, look at all the cobwebs laying around here....caught Docs live feed last night(this morning actually) be on the lookout for Fems hitting the seed banks, taking some time off from hunting to work existing fem beans lines


I was going back looking for one of my old threads the other day, and noticed this thread had been dormant for a while. As much as Doc works, it's no wonder.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 2, 2018)

I think he is primarily on Instagram, which has a much larger group.

His work is amazing.


cof


----------



## Pig4buzz (Apr 2, 2018)

He has live videos all the time on IG. Pretty cool. Hard working man


----------



## Margaret B. (Apr 3, 2018)

My fav TPR


----------



## Javadog (Apr 3, 2018)

The TPR I got was the darkest purple I have grown....but I will look for
that green pheno as I work the rest of the pack.


----------



## Margaret B. (Apr 3, 2018)

Javadog said:


> The TPR I got was the darkest purple I have grown....but I will look for
> that green pheno as I work the rest of the pack.


Mine as well....I will be running it again in the GH.


----------



## phpatrick (Apr 4, 2018)

Yep, just sprouted the first batch of spring beans. Got Doc's GG4 FEM GEMS, in the mix. They were first out the gate... Also got some Black Berry X TPR freebies and are vigorous as well.


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 4, 2018)

My TPR green pheno is green on outside and light purple inside the buds. Cut one in half and see if its like mine. Mine has 1/3 rd ring of purple from stem out. kinda cool for sure.


----------



## Suggafire (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi Doc. Rollitup fam.
I got a pack at the Emerald Cup 2017 of Frank’s Gift x Professor Moriarty. It was so crazy busy (usually is) so now finally getting around to this specific pack. Was that you I met at the show? Either way thanks for the pack. So my question is what am I looking at here? I understand Frank’s Gift is a high CBD strain. I haven’t found much on the Moriarty. What should I expect from this strain. I’m outdoors CA. Is this a hemp line or a low THC high CBD similar to say a CBD Medi Haze? Thanks


----------



## Friction1957 (Apr 9, 2018)

Running some testers for @Dr.D81 This is Slymer x Professor Moriarty. End of Week 5 in flower. (35 days) I'm pretty impressed so far.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 9, 2018)

That is out of control for end-of-5! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 10, 2018)

Javadog said:


> That is out of control for end-of-5! Thanks for sharing.


Hey there JD!


----------



## peter berger (Apr 10, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks everyone
> I will get more pics up on a day with better internet service.
> 
> Rum Bayou
> ...


Dude this picture made my mouth water


----------



## bobdagrowah (Apr 10, 2018)

Im running some prof mort crosses also but dont like the turnout im gonna run again..its my fault not the genetics


----------



## Javadog (Apr 10, 2018)

bassman999 said:


> Hey there JD!


Hey Bass! Hoping that this finds you Happy and Healthy!


----------



## Gbuddy (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi at all!

I just stop by because I have a Question. English is not my Mothertongue sorry. I just got me some of your @Dr.D81 Triple Purple Doja Mix beans from dcse but the Description confuses me somehow. What does the "mix " means in the context of the name. Is it a TPD x DPD or TPD F2 or a mix of crosses of TPD and your "best moms" ??? 

Please help me!

Thanks!

Peace


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 12, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Hey Bass! Hoping that this finds you Happy and Healthy!


I'm doing well, I hope you are too!


----------



## phpatrick (Apr 12, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> Hi at all!
> 
> I just stop by because I have a Question. English is not my Mothertongue sorry. I just got me some of your @Dr.D81 Triple Purple Doja Mix beans from dcse but the Description confuses me somehow. What does the "mix " means in the context of the name. Is it a TPD x DPD or TPD F2 or a mix of crosses of TPD and your "best moms" ???
> 
> ...


TPD (Triple Purple Doja female) is crossed with DPD (Double Purple Doja male). I think I have the female/male part right, lol. Now to explain what the F1, F2, S1 and so on means, here's an article that explains it fairly well: https://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/blog/f1-f2-s1-what-do-they-mean-for-your-weed

Hope this helps

Phpatrick


----------



## Gbuddy (Apr 13, 2018)

phpatrick said:


> TPD (Triple Purple Doja female) is crossed with DPD (Double Purple Doja male). I think I have the female/male part right, lol.


If you are correct everything is fine!

Thanks for the link but my confusion was made up by the last part of the description not by F generations or Selfing generations.

Thank YOU very much for being so nice and helpful!

Lets see if the @Dr.D81 can confirm....

Peace


----------



## Gbuddy (Apr 13, 2018)

phpatrick said:


> TPD (Triple Purple Doja female) is crossed with DPD (Double Purple Doja male). I think I have the female/male part right, lol. Now to explain what the F1, F2, S1 and so on means, here's an article that explains it fairly well: https://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/blog/f1-f2-s1-what-do-they-mean-for-your-weed
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Phpatrick


Sorry but one thing.......
Could you tell me what the word "mix" in the name of the Seeds ( TPD Mix) means then?

I am still not very sure what I have there.
I hope its TPD x DPD like you said Bro! That was what I bought them for.
But after ordering I asked myself what the breeder means with the wird "mix". And the second part of the Description brought me fully into doubt.
I am still confused by the description.

Thats why I need a Breeder statement!
The Dr. hopefully will tell us soon.

Peace


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 13, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> If you are correct everything is fine!
> 
> Thanks for the link but my confusion was made up by the last part of the description not by F generations or Selfing generations.
> 
> ...


I was wondering the exact same thing. I had no idea what the mix meant so I just went with two packs of Triple Purple Rhino until I figure out what it is haha.


----------



## Gbuddy (Apr 13, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> I was wondering the exact same thing. I had no idea what the mix meant so I just went with two packs of Triple Purple Rhino until I figure out what it is haha.


I AM NOT ALONE!!

I hope we will know soon!
I bought two packs of the TPD "mix".

Did I mention that I start hating the word "mix"?

Peace


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 14, 2018)

Doc is rarely on here. You're best bet is Instagram.


cof


----------



## Gbuddy (Apr 14, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> Doc is rarely on here. You're best bet is Instagram.
> 
> 
> cof


Shit but I dont use Instagram.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 14, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> Shit but I dont use Instagram.


That makes 2 of us.


cof


----------



## Gbuddy (Apr 15, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> That makes 2 of us.
> 
> 
> cof


Hahaha..
I dont use zuckerbergs data selling mashine called facebook and no Instagram no google plus.....ect.

Ok sometimes when it came to pussies I wished I would use it when they say "meet me on facebook".
Since I do yoga and I am a very
suspiciously guy, I was able to keep my dick from taking over my brain.

Or its just that some fellas like me enjoy hiding under rocks. Hahaha

Ok.....
Maybe anyone here who is using Instagram can ask our Question and post it here??? That would be nice!

Confusing Strain descriptions suck ass imo!

I hope the Breeder is checking RIU soon I need to know what exactly I have there. Soon hopefully.

Should we try email him?

Peace fellow sufferers


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 15, 2018)

Paranoia is a killa.


----------



## Gbuddy (Apr 15, 2018)

DCobeen said:


> Paranoia is a killa.


Hepatitis C too !!


----------



## Javadog (Apr 17, 2018)

I made an account....but do not go there much...have yet to figure out the flow.

I am happy that Doc is rocking it. He will pop in in time.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 17, 2018)

Anyone have any reports n pics of 
Van Gogh?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 17, 2018)

I'll ask doc about the mix


----------



## Gbuddy (Apr 18, 2018)

bassman999 said:


> I'll ask doc about the mix


That would be soooooo nice Bro!
Couldnt thank you enough!

Peace


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 20, 2018)

Happy 420 to everyone.


----------



## Elchavo421 (Apr 23, 2018)

GratefulGreenery said:


> Hi guys and gals. First time poster, long time lurker here. I recently popped a plethora of seeds from Doc and I thought some of you might be interested in the ongoing results. But first a little about me. I'm the head grower at a soon to be licensed tier-2 rec farm here in Oregon. We are nearly finished with the construction of our far-too-fancy light-dep greenhouses. We should have around 9000 sq ft of flowering canopy and are well equipped to grow year round. While doing phenotype/strain testing I stumbled upon triple purple rhino and enjoyed it enough to order anything from Doc I could get my hands on. So far TPR is the only strain I have finished from doc, but for those interested I had 100% germination success, 4 out of 6 were females and there were two main phenotypes. One was pure purple and grew a little lankier, while the other was a solid mix of purple and green(still very beautiful) and a little more on the stalky side. Both had great grape aromas, but the less purple pheno tested notably higher in THC and produced a bit more. I plan on putting both into production. I'm starting another round of phenotype testing soon including a lot of sample packs. The germination results are as follows: Friction 3 of 5, Takashi 1 of 5, Stankard 4 of 5, Dagda Mor 4 of 5, Purple Creek 3 of 5, Franks gift x professor moriarty 5 of 5, Dosidos x professor moriarty 5 of 5, Chernobyl x professor moriarty 5 of 5, and finally Gods gift b x superqrazy 5 of 5. I'm planning on popping the rest of my Takashi and Purple creek to get enough females to get a decent test. I debated with popping more than just half of the other strains as well, but with the potential limited availability in the future of some of these strains we didn't want to be left in a position where we ended up losing a prized mother for any reason without any back up seeds to start again. If anyone has any questions or even experiences with any of these strains I'd be happy to hear them. If you want me to keep posting with results let me know! I look forward to getting my hands on some of Doc's future work and I'd be happy to help test anything coming down the pipe.


please do I look forward to your progress. I have 4 of those strains...takashi...wow 1 out of 5? Great post.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 25, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> Hahaha..
> I dont use zuckerbergs data selling mashine called facebook and no Instagram no google plus.....ect.
> 
> Ok sometimes when it came to pussies I wished I would use it when they say "meet me on facebook".
> ...



sent DrD81 on IG a msg about the TPD mix. we'll see what he says.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> sent DrD81 on IG a msg about the TPD mix. we'll see what he says.


Doc has a sick family member and is really really busy. Im sure he will answer this question when he has time though.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 26, 2018)

bassman999 said:


> Doc has a sick family member and is really really busy. Im sure he will answer this question when he has time though.


thanks man, hope all is well for his family.


----------



## Grower899 (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm 90% sure the tpd mix was a combination of his triple purple Doja crosses. Not sure which ones exactly. That's what Neptune seedbanks description was when I ordered my tpr. It's actually what made me order the tpr.

Hope docs fam is doing well. Shootout to him and his genetics. Can't wait to smoke this gg4. My folks love the tpr.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 26, 2018)

hey doc got back with me and the TPD mix is as follows

his best females x TPD male.


----------



## Gbuddy (Apr 27, 2018)

Ok then....
Now I know what I work with... lol..not realy but its still all good.
Maybe I am lucky and there is some DPD female x TPD male in my packs hopefully.
Lets see what I can find. Maybe TPR is also in there. Will be like christmas to see what I have at the end.
And if all works well I 'll smoke some of docs dank at christmas....hahaha

Best moms sounds promising.
Hope the doc can lift the Fog when he is back.

Hope the family is allright and back on Track. I will include them in my prayers.

Peace

Edit
Thanks for all the kind help RIU'ers you all are Great!!


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 27, 2018)

I've grown a lot of Doc's gear and NEVER been disappointed in any strain he has,
it's always Christmas with good mj.


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 28, 2018)

The tpd male used in that cross added good structure to everything it touched. Not sure about all the moms he was running then, but I'm sure there was a bck in there cause i got a bunch of those, he might even have had a rum bayou back then too. I'll ask Durzil later if he remembers what all got hit with the tpd over at docs, he's usually easier to nail down for more than 5 mins lol

(We were just talking the other day about a cherry glue x tpd I believe sandhill has a few of those)


----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> The tpd male used in that cross added good structure to everything it touched. Not sure about all the moms he was running then, but I'm sure there was a bck in there cause i got a bunch of those, he might even have had a rum bayou back then too. I'll ask Durzil later if he remembers what all got hit with the tpd over at docs, he's usually easier to nail down for more than 5 mins lol
> 
> (We were just talking the other day about a cherry glue x tpd I believe sandhill has a few of those)


I do have some. I put four seeds each of CPG X TPD and Random Bud X TPD in soil late Thursday night. {Durzil said one of the Random Bud was also CPG, so there will be some of those in the mix as well} I'm looking forward to growing them out.


----------



## Gbuddy (Apr 29, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> The tpd male used in that cross added good structure to everything it touched. Not sure about all the moms he was running then, but I'm sure there was a bck in there cause i got a bunch of those, he might even have had a rum bayou back then too. I'll ask Durzil later if he remembers what all got hit with the tpd over at docs, he's usually easier to nail down for more than 5 mins lol
> 
> (We were just talking the other day about a cherry glue x tpd I believe sandhill has a few of those)


That sounds nice Bro!
Nailing him down more than 5...


I am just happy to be close to the DPD genetics.
I just hope I have something that brings back that DPD taste. It was like that...when aliens would visit earth and would bring some berries for a snack from their planet, they would taste like that weed.

I would love to have a cross of TPD x DPD. Maybe the doctor can release something in the future.
Or dpd bx.

And hey dont wanna look like a relict but what stays CPG for?

Peace


----------



## too larry (Apr 29, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> That sounds nice Bro!
> Nailing him down more than 5...
> 
> 
> ...


I think it is Cherry Pie Glue. And when hit with the TPD, it makes Glued Cherry Dojo. 

@Bbcchance, correct me if I got that wrong.


----------



## Bbcchance (Apr 29, 2018)

too larry said:


> I think it is Cherry Pie Glue. And when hit with the TPD, it makes Glued Cherry Dojo.
> 
> @Bbcchance, correct me if I got that wrong.


Thats the one Larry


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 30, 2018)

big brother is watching IG


Victor Yanez (left and right) was arrested on Thursday after law enforcement found 105 pounds of marijuana at his Doral, Florida home. The 25-year-old drug dealer had been under investigation by Homeland Security's Violent Gang Task Force for months. Investigators closely followed Yanez's Instagram page, where posted photos with rapper Rick Ross (center) and his lavish trips to Las Vegas. He faces six charges including armed trafficking, possessing counterfeit prescription labels and possession of a firearm by a convicted felon. Investigators also believe Yanez is in the country illegally from Colombia.

be careful what you post.


cof


----------



## genuity (Apr 30, 2018)

They was watching him befor the gram,that's just how shit works...
If a person is really "with the shit" heavy in the streets,then posting anything online is a nono..

Gang task force is not a joke..


----------



## Pig4buzz (Apr 30, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> The tpd male used in that cross added good structure to everything it touched. Not sure about all the moms he was running then, but I'm sure there was a bck in there cause i got a bunch of those, he might even have had a rum bayou back then too. I'll ask Durzil later if he remembers what all got hit with the tpd over at docs, he's usually easier to nail down for more than 5 mins lol
> 
> (We were just talking the other day about a cherry glue x tpd I believe sandhill has a few of those)


I got a few of those cherrygluextpd. Several of the old ones never popped


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> big brother is watching IG. . . . . . . . . .
> be careful what you post.
> 
> 
> cof


Especially if you live in Florida.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 30, 2018)

Vigilance always. definition of paranoia: total awareness.
Be safe brothers.


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2018)

Posting big piles of money always seems to do the trick


----------



## oldman60 (May 1, 2018)

Pix with automatic weapons will pick up their ears to.


----------



## Gbuddy (May 2, 2018)

too larry said:


> I think it is Cherry Pie Glue. And when hit with the TPD, it makes Glued Cherry Dojo.
> 
> @Bbcchance, correct me if I got that wrong.


Thank you larry Bro!

Popped five got 100% germination.
I would say thats good compared to Bizarre from sick meds with a rate of Z E R O out of 40 lol

Peace


----------



## Gbuddy (May 2, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> Pix with automatic weapons will pick up their ears to.


I also recommend when making pics of plants with your cellphone you better turn off the gps info for the pictures datafile.
If not you send the gps data with the pic and everybody who downloads the pic will know where your plants/growspot is.
Insert the data into maps and......
Take care all....

Peace


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 2, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> Thank you larry Bro!
> 
> Popped five got 100% germination.
> I would say thats good compared to Bizarre from sick meds with a rate of Z E R O out of 40 lol
> ...



excellent, look forward to seeing what you get out the mix...


----------



## Sailormoses (May 5, 2018)

Doc's GG4s1 week 5


----------



## Javadog (May 6, 2018)

Nice and fat for five weeks! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (May 7, 2018)

Elchavo421 said:


> please do I look forward to your progress. I have 4 of those strains...takashi...wow 1 out of 5? Great post.


What's the superqrazy?


----------



## Javadog (May 7, 2018)

That is a breed made by BigWorm6969

It is Superstitious X Qrazy Train

I grew out one that I miss. LOL. I hope to find it again.

...probably my favorite BW breed so far. 

Good luck,

JD


----------



## SchmoeJoe (May 7, 2018)

Javadog said:


> That is a breed made by BigWorm6969
> 
> It is Superstitious X Qrazy Train
> 
> ...


I'm a huge fan of the qrazy train. I've got a couple of 5 packs sitting in the fridge waiting until things settle out enough for me to know that can start them and see them through to get a batch of f2's.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 7, 2018)

Howdy everyone. Just made it home last night from visiting nuggs for the weekend. Been crazy here lately. I had to take a trip home to GA to see my sister. She had two vertebral Artery Dissections and a stroke about 2 weeks ago. She got really lucky then came out with no neurological damage. That was right as wee finished chopping my first Rec crop. Last week i popped a shit ton of seeds up there at the rec and will have some fucking heaters coming out of the hunt. Popped i bit over 420 beans the dropped 22 more lastnight. Really excited to see what comes out of the 250 slymeball I started. Nuggs picked up the last pack for me last weekend at the indoexpo i didnt get to make it too. London bridge is a cross of sherbski's Sunset Sherbet and Jigga's Lobdon poundcake


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Dr.D81 (May 7, 2018)

420 Seed Pheno Hunt
The first big rec hunt has so much fire where to start listing it all.
Biggest pop is 250 Slymeball @docs.dank.seeds
Banners Revenge @darkhorsegenetics 
Loompas Diesel x Pre 98 @official_loompafarms 
Garlic Grove @compound_genetics
Cool Mints @compound_genetics 
seeds were bag seed from bud @wyeast_farms gifted me
Slymer Splitter @uprisingseedcompany
Meat Breath @thugpug1.0 
Scooby Snacks @archiveseedbank 
Slurrcane @inhouse6290 
Mendo Breath x Pre 98 @inhouse6290 
Bubba Kush bx unknown breeder
Pre 98 x Paki Punch @rusty.mohican 
Sweet Cherry Pie @inhouse6290


----------



## Javadog (May 7, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> I'm a huge fan of the qrazy train. I've got a couple of 5 packs sitting in the fridge waiting until things settle out enough for me to know that can start them and see them through to get a batch of f2's.


Well then, I like the cut of your job. :0)


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 7, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> London bridge is a cross of sherbski's Sunset Sherbet and Jigga's Lobdon poundcake


This peaks my interest


----------



## oldman60 (May 7, 2018)

Looking up and up and up.......


----------



## BobBitchen (May 7, 2018)

I just did a slymer x fireballs chuck, was thinking of " slymball "
now I'm not...
What is Doc's slymball ?


----------



## Bbcchance (May 7, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> I just did a slymer x fireballs chuck, was thinking of " slymball "
> now I'm not...
> What is Doc's slymball ?


Chernoble x prof moriarty, doc didn't name it really, it was a contest on IG name it and get a pack


----------



## socaljoe (May 14, 2018)

Hey guys. Anyone have feedback on Doc's Frank's Gift x Prof. Moriarty? I had a freebie 5 pack that I put in solo cups earlier today. Curious to see what I should be on the lookout for.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## oldman60 (May 14, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Hey guys. Anyone have feedback on Doc's Frank's Gift x Prof. Moriarty? I had a freebie 5 pack that I put in solo cups earlier today. Curious to see what I should be on the lookout for.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Good things! FG is great and PM gives a bit more. Good luck.


----------



## socaljoe (May 14, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> Good things! FG is great and PM gives a bit more. Good luck.


Thanks. I've got no doubt good things will come as long as I do my part.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 15, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Hey guys. Anyone have feedback on Doc's Frank's Gift x Prof. Moriarty? I had a freebie 5 pack that I put in solo cups earlier today. Curious to see what I should be on the lookout for.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 so far i have had a positive response from them


----------



## Javadog (May 17, 2018)

Well well, my my.....

:0)


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 25, 2018)

Hi everyone. Hope you all have a great holiday weekend


----------



## Javadog (May 25, 2018)

You too Bro !


----------



## oldman60 (May 25, 2018)

Ditto Doc, enjoy!


----------



## fumble (May 25, 2018)

Same to you Doc


----------



## oldman60 (May 27, 2018)

I hope everyone has a good Memorial Day and thank you for your military service.


----------



## chronicals77 (Jun 4, 2018)

Can someone please refresh my memory? It's been a while since I've done GG#4 by Doc and I forget flowering time. Is it 8 or 9 weeks? If I'm remembering correctly it's 8 weeks in soil? Thanks!


----------



## ThatGuyMontag (Jun 4, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> I also recommend when making pics of plants with your cellphone you better turn off the gps info for the pictures datafile.
> If not you send the gps data with the pic and everybody who downloads the pic will know where your plants/growspot is.
> Insert the data into maps and......
> Take care all....
> ...



I'd take it a step further and download an app for deleting all of the EXIF data.


----------



## hippy132 (Jun 10, 2018)

chronicals77 said:


> Can someone please refresh my memory? It's been a while since I've done GG#4 by Doc and I forget flowering time. Is it 8 or 9 weeks? If I'm remembering correctly it's 8 weeks in soil? Thanks!


I do it 10 weeks


----------



## chronicals77 (Jun 10, 2018)

hippy132 said:


> I do it 10 weeks[/
> 
> 
> hippy132 said:
> ...


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 10, 2018)

Watch your trichs they'll tell you.


----------



## hippy132 (Jun 11, 2018)

yes, 5 gallon container


----------



## JackStraw74 (Jun 11, 2018)

Some of the GG#4 S1's .... purty purple, these are under a low W LED in soil..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2018)

My first rec crop test came in 
 
40.2 % total cannabinoids god damn


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 13, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> My first rec crop test came in
> View attachment 4150421
> 40.2 % total cannabinoids god damn


I was wondering if that was gonna pop up here! Nice work man


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> I was wondering if that was gonna pop up here! Nice work man


Hell yea  shit i called and told my mom


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 13, 2018)

Well done.


cof


----------



## Gbuddy (Jun 13, 2018)

Happy to hear about all the good stuff going on for you in your life Doc!

I only have one question.
I bought two packs of Triple Purple Doja MIX.
Now I've been told its Triple Purple Doja x Your best Moms.
Now can you name this Moms please?

Thanks!

Peace


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jun 13, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> 40.2 % total cannabinoids god damn


For B grade, or was the name truncated? Either way, congrats! I'll smoke a bowl of Giger to that!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 13, 2018)

Nice work Doc.....


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 13, 2018)

Blow 'em out Doc! congratulations.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 14, 2018)

5.7K ? Nice!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 14, 2018)

Javadog said:


> 5.7K ? Nice!


Thats half of it. I think both batchs are about 9.5 kelos of WTC


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jun 19, 2018)

Doc, how much does it cost to test with Evio labs?


----------



## hippy132 (Jun 21, 2018)

yes, soil, indoor


----------



## Grower899 (Jun 21, 2018)

Triple purple rhino. Third run with this guy. Very vigorous in veg. Very nice plant overall. Just popped another bean looking for some deep dark purple.

 

 

Lower branch

 

And gg4 first run here. Spectacular plant. Everyone loves this guy, including me which is rare. Dont dig the taste but that's a personal issue. Everyone else loves it. The high, frost and smell def make up for my slight dislike of taste. Gonna veg the next one out pretty big. Decent stretch on this one. Prolly 2.5x


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 21, 2018)

Grower899 said:


> Triple purple rhino. Third run with this guy. Very vigorous in veg. Very nice plant overall. Just popped another bean looking for some deep dark purple.
> 
> View attachment 4154192
> 
> ...


Damn nice work Grower.


----------



## Grower899 (Jun 22, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> Damn nice work Grower.


Appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 23, 2018)

Found some pics on the internets of some bear creek kush x tpd


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> Found some pics on the internets of some bear creek kush x tpdView attachment 4154955 View attachment 4154956 View attachment 4154958


Looking good. {always interesting the things you can find online}


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 23, 2018)

too larry said:


> Looking good. {always interesting the things you can find online}


Yeah, hadn't seen a lot of shots of that particular cross figured it wouldn't hurt to get a few up


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> Yeah, hadn't seen a lot of shots of that particular cross figured it wouldn't hurt to get a few up


I'm excited about my Random Bud X TPD. I have 3 in the woods and popped a few more seeds last week.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 23, 2018)

too larry said:


> I'm excited about my Random Bud X TPD. I have 3 in the woods and popped a few more seeds last week.


 excited to see those myself


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> excited to see those myself


Durzil said some of the Random Bud X TPD seeds are the GCD, but the rest of them is just what he was running at the time. I've got two of the GCD going, so I'll be comparing the rest of them to see any likeness. But it's a good bet there are no mids in the bunch.


----------



## zman33 (Jun 24, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> My first rec crop test came in
> View attachment 4150421
> 40.2 % total cannabinoids god damn


Im sure someone can explain those numbers to me? I just dont understand? Is that really good?


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 24, 2018)

no. Not really good.
They're outstanding


cof


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 24, 2018)

zman33 said:


> Im sure someone can explain those numbers to me? I just dont understand? Is that really good?


The highest that company had ever tested good.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 24, 2018)

Triple Purple Rhino


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 24, 2018)

I should get pics, I'm running TPR (green pheno) and BCK and the flower room is reeking!


----------



## zman33 (Jun 24, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> no. Not really good.
> They're outstanding
> 
> 
> ...





curious old fart said:


> no. Not really good.
> They're outstanding
> 
> 
> cof


Tahoe was the strain tested? Are these available seeds to us or just in his garden? Sorry for all the questions. Just when I think i know a little bit another book is to be read. Thanks in advance


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 25, 2018)

Should be available in the Eugene area with a Real Eve Emeralds logo on it very soon


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 30, 2018)

Triple Purple Rhino Making nice colas  
I have the green pheno too, but this one is so pretty, the other one is green & lavender 
Out of 5 beans I got 3girls
2 look to be keepers , will be running cones of both .


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 3, 2018)

Have a good 4th and for those who served, Thank you.


----------



## JackStraw74 (Jul 6, 2018)

One of my GG#4's


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 6, 2018)

JackStraw74 said:


> One of my GG#4's


Is that from Doc?


----------



## JackStraw74 (Jul 6, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Is that from Doc?


Yeah, one out of 4. 2 are in a friends tent and finishing up this week, and I have 2 others going but this one is done from the looks of it.. 
Risks of going with these S1's 

Im glad I noticed it, that is the only spot on the plant everything else looks normal so I thought I was out of the woods... Im about 3 weeks into flower


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 6, 2018)

JackStraw74 said:


> Yeah, one out of 4. 2 are in a friends tent and finishing up this week, and I have 2 others going but this one is done from the looks of it..
> Risks of going with these S1's
> 
> Im glad I noticed it, that is the only spot on the plant everything else looks normal so I thought I was out of the woods... Im about 3 weeks into flower


I never noticed that he had GG4 
I would kill it, B4 it seeds your room.


----------



## JackStraw74 (Jul 6, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I never noticed that he had GG4
> I would kill it, B4 it seeds your room.


He has the S1's occasionally. 

I was hoping to try and save her, pulled it from my tent already and will inspect tonight. If its isolated to one spot I may cut it and keep an eye for any more coming in...
Of course its my nicest plant so far, growing strong...


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 7, 2018)

JackStraw74 said:


> He has the S1's occasionally.
> 
> I was hoping to try and save her, pulled it from my tent already and will inspect tonight. If its isolated to one spot I may cut it and keep an eye for any more coming in...
> Of course its my nicest plant so far, growing strong...


There is a product called Reverse that stops herms.
S-1's can be tricky.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 7, 2018)

Herms are funny. Dog will herm sometimes on the first grow from seed and you can pluck the pollen sacs and continue growing. The clones will not herm.
I usually pluck and keep a sharp eye. If it continues to produce many sacs, then it has a short life span.


cod


----------



## JackStraw74 (Jul 9, 2018)

I was going to try and remove them, but there were a bunch on both of them. Many were just falling off from touch...
I'm just starting over, got some of the Prof Mor crosses to try...


----------



## Grower899 (Jul 10, 2018)

Tpr I cropped on Sunday, 9 weeks 2 days. Third and best run with this guy. Gonna veg the next one out slightly longer. Also popped another bean looking for some dark purp or the green pheno either way.

Got a gg4 going in really soon. Thinking this weekend.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 11, 2018)

Beautiful TPR there! 

I might have gotten the green one....but it seems as if I lost the clones.

The hot part of the year is hardest of all on my clones, I think. The plants in veg grow like tumors
but I cannot flip things without clones to save the genes.

A Dog of mine popped a nanner or two but was so very much worth saving. I found that the clones
were clean as well. Odd that. Now, a couple have suddenly popped nanners all over. Those go,
and right away. Good luck!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 11, 2018)

Grower899 said:


> Tpr I cropped on Sunday, 9 weeks 2 days. Third and best run with this guy. Gonna veg the next one out slightly longer. Also popped another bean looking for some dark purp or the green pheno either way.
> 
> Got a gg4 going in really soon. Thinking this weekend.
> 
> ...


I have no idea why TPR isn’t 100x more popular. I found two very nice plants in 5 seeds. My Green pheno looks a lot like your plant , it’s almost to week 7 and now the bottom is starting to turn purple . 
The other one is Dark Purple from day 1 
(& probably 10-11 weeks)
 

I’ll post pics with a real cam and no grow lights when they finish .


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 11, 2018)

Beautiful purp. I have the green.


----------



## Buck5050 (Jul 12, 2018)

Doc's GGs1 @ day45 in soil


----------



## JackStraw74 (Jul 13, 2018)

GG#4 S1 harvest... These were the ones a friend did.. First time grower, cheapo LED in a closet.. not bad...

  



Bag shot here all trimmed... They will not respond well to stress, if you zoom in you can see the male traits showing...


----------



## JackStraw74 (Jul 16, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> Doc's GGs1 @ day45 in soil



Man the taste of it is out of this world good, you are in for a treat...


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 16, 2018)

I just hung BCK and TPR green pheno what a beautiful stink!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 24, 2018)

What is everyone experience with the finishing times of TPR ?

At the start of day 66 on what I thought was the green pheno(turned pink n Purple in late flower) I noticed a few nanners, then I see a few more . Then she got the axe. 

The other one is coming out tonight 
Nanners could be my fault , it was to big and to close to the light and had the Dehumitifer blowing on them. Going to run again ,


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 24, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> What is everyone experience with the finishing times of TPR ?
> 
> At the start of day 66 on what I thought was the green pheno(turned pink n Purple in late flower) I noticed a few nanners, then I see a few more . Then she got the axe.
> View attachment 4170502
> ...


Looks done from here, I just finished a green pheno @ 75 days.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 24, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> Looks done from here, I just finished a green pheno @ 75 days.


 Still was tossing lots of new pistils


----------



## Buck5050 (Jul 25, 2018)

Super green on the trim. No flushing?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 25, 2018)

I flushed the toilet today
I have 4 10 gallon pots, I’m supposed to run 120 gallons through them? I think not.
I bring feed to a Peak then start tapering off, then just water the last few times .

Proper grown , properly dried n cured is what counts , not drowning them the last week


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 25, 2018)

This is the pretty girl. Tosses big buds .


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 25, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> This is the pretty girl. Tosses big buds . View attachment 4171172


Nice job.


----------



## JackStraw74 (Jul 26, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I flushed the toilet today
> I have 4 10 gallon pots, I’m supposed to run 120 gallons through them? I think not.
> I bring feed to a Peak then start tapering off, then just water the last few times .
> 
> Proper grown , properly dried n cured is what counts , not drowning them the last week



Im surprised the flush vs no flush is still debatable... Plenty of information out there on the facts about it..

You sir are doing it right... Nice looking buds


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 26, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I flushed the toilet today





JackStraw74 said:


> Im surprised the flush vs no flush is still debatable... Plenty of information out there on the facts about it..
> 
> You sir are doing it right... Nice looking buds


They would have got straight water for about another week, but when I spotted the nanners(other 2 have none) it was chop time, 
All this means is I have to be more diligent in the dry and make sure it goes slow, to break down the sugars . 
I was at a buddies place the other day, n we where sharing a J , n he was going on about how much he loves my smoke, and that my flush is better then what he gets . Loves how clean it burns .  
Nice . 
I say I’m on flush, but to me that’s just straight H20.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 26, 2018)

When I grew in a year old organic compost pile my plants were green the whole time and they remained bug free. It's the best sativa smoke and seeds results obtained so far.





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bobqp (Jul 27, 2018)

Mohican said:


> When I grew in a year old organic compost pile my plants were green the whole time and they remained bug free. It's the best sativa smoke and seeds results obtained so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really nice looking sativa natey


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 29, 2018)

Mohican said:


> When I grew in a year old organic compost pile my plants were green the whole time and they remained bug free. It's the best sativa smoke and seeds results obtained so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can’t stop looking at them beans , 
Really pretty!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks!

I know - me too. They look like the lava is about to pop out of them!


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 30, 2018)

Mohican said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I know - me too. They look like the lava is about to pop out of them!


Did you ever get to the Lambsbread?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 31, 2018)

No - not yet. Life has gotten in the way. I am very excited to get to try them.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 31, 2018)

Howdy everyone been tarping my ass off and working on the current pollination as well as the one coming up in a about a month from now. Going to be at the Indo Expo in Portland this weekend with a lot of free seeds and I'll be dropping my first limited cross. Inspector lestrade = Larry B # 3 ( norcal Lemon Larry/ Chem Valley Kush x Honeybee) x Professor Moriarty ( Gods Gift x Super Qrazy ) i hope to see some of you there


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 2, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Howdy everyone been tarping my ass off and working on the current pollination as well as the one coming up in a about a month from now. Going to be at the Indo Expo in Portland this weekend with a lot of free seeds and I'll be dropping my first limited cross. Inspector lestrade = Larry B # 3 ( norcal Lemon Larry/ Chem Valley Kush x Honeybee) x Professor Moriarty ( Gods Gift x Super Qrazy ) i hope to see some of you there


I can come over Dude.
My Boss would be happy to get rid of me for a couple of days!

Just gonna find someone paying my tickets from europe to the party.

If someone who owns a airline reads this, feel free to offer your free ticket contingent NOW!


Sorry.

Peace


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 2, 2018)

AND @ all you growers, GREAT JOB!

all thumbs up.

I love the pics!


----------



## Buck5050 (Aug 5, 2018)

GG4s1 From Doc Dank Seeds @Dr.D81 . Day 65 in soil under LED's. Chop tomorrow.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 6, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> GG4s1 From Doc Dank Seeds @Dr.D81 . Day 65 in soil under LED's. Chop tomorrow.View attachment 4176801 View attachment 4176802


Nice work Buck!


----------



## CannaDaddy (Aug 6, 2018)

@Dr.D81 thanks for being so kind at Portland indo expo ! Sherlock’s Gift is that the name the strain winner?
I’m planning on running this strain in the fall under LED any pointers would be awesome ( food, flower time ect)
Thanks
C Daddy


----------



## CannaDaddy (Aug 6, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Howdy everyone been tarping my ass off and working on the current pollination as well as the one coming up in a about a month from now. Going to be at the Indo Expo in Portland this weekend with a lot of free seeds and I'll be dropping my first limited cross. Inspector lestrade = Larry B # 3 ( norcal Lemon Larry/ Chem Valley Kush x Honeybee) x Professor Moriarty ( Gods Gift x Super Qrazy ) i hope to see some of you there


Thanks for Sherlock’s gift!


----------



## Buck5050 (Aug 7, 2018)

@Dr.D81 GG4s1 Trimmed


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2018)

How does it smell?


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 8, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> @Dr.D81 GG4s1 TrimmedView attachment 4177612


It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## Buck5050 (Aug 8, 2018)

Mohican said:


> How does it smell?


Honestly a week before chopped it smelt like the "elmers" glue we used in elementary school years ago. A mellow scent that made me think of marshmallows. Vaguely sweet though.


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 8, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> GG4s1 From Doc Dank Seeds @Dr.D81 . Day 65 in soil under LED's. Chop tomorrow.View attachment 4176801 View attachment 4176802


you will love the doc, good beans for I have grew out some of his work and was very well pleased with his stuff.out doors


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 10, 2018)

just had to have em

 some bck x tpd nugs in a grinder too, smells like fruit, nut sure what type(grapey, citrus), but very sweet. Nice body stone, good relax bud


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 11, 2018)

you guys are making this look great.. Im literally getting a headache trying to figure out strain info though.. anywhere i can look for genetic info? a lot of strains Im only able to find names and not much info on mom and dad.. takashi, silver blaze, stankard.. things like that.. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## green217 (Aug 12, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> What is everyone experience with the finishing times of TPR ?
> 
> At the start of day 66 on what I thought was the green pheno(turned pink n Purple in late flower) I noticed a few nanners, then I see a few more . Then she got the axe.
> View attachment 4170502
> ...





blowincherrypie said:


> you guys are making this look great.. Im literally getting a headache trying to figure out strain info though.. anywhere i can look for genetic info? a lot of strains Im only able to find names and not much info on mom and dad.. takashi, silver blaze, stankard.. things like that.. Any help would be appreciated


 I got a futile stinkers in Nevada that I'm taking a break in out soon for the indoor season. I need to search you see if I can find some Picks of that strange.


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 12, 2018)

Takashi is bear creek kusk x dr who
Stankard is rum bayou x dr who
Silver blaze is dosidos x prof moriarty(gods gift x super qrazy)


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 16, 2018)

dr.d81 I hope all is well for you and yours.hellow from ky.


----------



## green217 (Aug 17, 2018)

green217 said:


> I got a futile stinkers in Nevada that I'm taking a break in out soon for the indoor season. I need to search you see if I can find some Picks of that strange.


Voice to text slayed this comment. I have a few Stankards in the vault. I'm taking a break for now but may pop a few indoors in a few weeks. I want to find some pics of that strain.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Aug 17, 2018)

green217 said:


> Voice to text slayed this comment. I have a few Stankards in the vault. I'm taking a break for now but may pop a few indoors in a few weeks. I want to find some pics of that strain.


I was really wondering. Especially with the whole "picks of that strange" line.


----------



## green217 (Aug 17, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> I was really wondering. Especially with the whole "picks of that strange" line.


Lol, I thought I fixed it a few days ago, but obviously didnt.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 17, 2018)

The Strange sounds like a breed name.....


----------



## DC Seed Exchange (Aug 21, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Howdy everyone been tarping my ass off and working on the current pollination as well as the one coming up in a about a month from now. Going to be at the Indo Expo in Portland this weekend with a lot of free seeds and I'll be dropping my first limited cross. Inspector lestrade = Larry B # 3 ( norcal Lemon Larry/ Chem Valley Kush x Honeybee) x Professor Moriarty ( Gods Gift x Super Qrazy ) i hope to see some of you there


Thank you @Dr.D81 for making sure some of these got to the East Coast


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Aug 22, 2018)

Hey Doc, I’m Running out some freebies I got a while back and can’t seem to find any info or lineage on them. The package says daze x hoverboard. Wondering what I got here? There heavy that’s all I know! Thanks!


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 22, 2018)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> View attachment 4184986
> Hey Doc, I’m Running out some freebies I got a while back and can’t seem to find any info or lineage on them. The package says daze x hoverboard. Wondering what I got here? There heavy that’s all I know! Thanks!



daze ( CO durban x nevilles haze) x hoverboard ( gg4 x future) busy guy, but I got him to confirm


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Aug 22, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> daze ( CO durban x nevilles haze) x hoverboard ( gg4 x future) busy guy, but I got him to confirm


Awesome! thanks brother!!


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Aug 22, 2018)

-Docs TPR in coco about 4.5 weeks in.
-I Just pulled GG#4 pheno 2 out of the flower tent today. 
-I Keep cloning GG#4 pheno 1 for her unbelievable trichome production for rosin! Terp profile insane! 
Doc your genetics are legit!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 22, 2018)

Howdy folks. Everyones plants are looking great. We will be in Boston at the freedom rally here in a couple weeks if any of y'all are going to be there


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 23, 2018)

Cool Doc, I may shake loose and go.


----------



## Boatguy (Aug 23, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Howdy folks. Everyones plants are looking great. We will be in Boston at the freedom rally here in a couple weeks if any of y'all are going to be there


Havent hit the rally since 94ish, bet its a different scene these days. Around 5000 attendees, with sam black church and screaming tree's playing. Good memories.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> Cool Doc, I may shake loose and go.


That would be cool


----------



## Javadog (Aug 26, 2018)

That would be. Have fun Doc!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 26, 2018)

Javadog said:


> That would be. Have fun Doc!


Well as of right now I'll be there!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> Well as of right now I'll be there!


Well we are bring the whole crew so hopefully you can meet the wife and kids too


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 28, 2018)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 30, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> Looking forward to it!


You're in for a treat. He has a neat family.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> You're in for a treat. He has a neat family.
> 
> 
> cof


As do you sir and thank you


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2018)

Got a new shop new put in a mushroom lab. Now i have begone work on a two room fem producion facility. I will continue to make my regs here at the house


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2018)

Slymballs are just crushing it out at the farm. 
I put in 87 slymballs out of 126 plants and one boy got by me so 86 left to pick from


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2018)

Just collected some pollen from the Bear Creek Kusk #27 clone for the freezer. He will go out to the greenhouse to hit the girls in a couple more weeks


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 30, 2018)

Looking great Doc, gotta love the BCK that's a busy male.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 30, 2018)

Nice Work Bro. That is a mass of splooge!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 1, 2018)

All Slymeball


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 1, 2018)

DAMN!


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 1, 2018)

looking good doc.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 3, 2018)

Took a day off and went to the coast and fished for a bit. Then just enjoed the day since no one was catching shit


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 3, 2018)

For those that dont know Marco got popped in a bad way and needs help for his family. Please if you can help them out please do. He has always been such a great guy and first one there when someone needed him.


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 5, 2018)

https://www.gofundme.com/two-boys-and-a-mother


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 5, 2018)

some blue city diesel  
And northern lights blueberry


----------



## Afee (Sep 5, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 4193596 some blue city diesel View attachment 4193597
> And northern lights blueberry


Hey Doc, can you please tell me what the stats are on Sherlock's gift? Is it an auto? Thc/cbd content? Thanks


----------



## led1k (Sep 6, 2018)

Afee said:


> Hey Doc, can you please tell me what the stats are on Sherlock's gift? Is it an auto? Thc/cbd content? Thanks


Upvote and request:

Indica/Sativa?
Smoking experience?
Time to flower?
Yield?
F1-Fx?

Looking forward to starting these along with the GSC Feminized Autos I received. First time for an auto.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2018)

Afee said:


> Hey Doc, can you please tell me what the stats are on Sherlock's gift? Is it an auto? Thc/cbd content? Thanks


 
Franks Gift ( 22% CBD/9% THC ) x Professor Moriarty (God's Gift x Super Crazy) this cross was made to begin my work with the Franks Gift cut that I love so much. It is an extremely large yielding resonous plant with great medical values. The Professor Moriarty male was selected for its gods gift back cross project and it blends nicely with the Franks Gift. Offspring produce large yielding hardy plants with a varying thc\cbd ratios and beautiful purple phenos show up as well.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 6, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 7, 2018)

I'll be doing a Doc's run this winter prob 6 strains or so.


----------



## thumper60 (Sep 7, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> For those that dont know Marco got popped in a bad way and needs help for his family. Please if you can help them out please do. He has always been such a great guy and first one there when someone needed him. View attachment 4192489


oh no u talking northeastmarco shit I hope not


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 7, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> oh no u talking northeastmarco shit I hope not


Yea it was NEM. sorry to say.


----------



## thumper60 (Sep 7, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> Yea it was NEM. sorry to say.


fuck!!boy don't look good FUCK!!!


----------



## Boatguy (Sep 7, 2018)

Scary.. Almost seems as though enforcement has increased in legalized states. Watch your asses folks.
If my assumption is incorrect, i apologize. i know nothing of whats happened to him


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 7, 2018)

Definition of paranoia: "total awareness"


----------



## thumper60 (Sep 7, 2018)

Boatguy said:


> Scary.. Almost seems as though enforcement has increased in legalized states. Watch your asses folks.
> If my assumption is incorrect, i apologize. i know nothing of whats happened to him


your assumption is incorrect!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 7, 2018)

We all have to be mindful about what we do, say, and to whom period no matter if we're legal
or not.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2018)

Thats the truth oldman

Slymeball pheno hunt is getting with it


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 7, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thats the truth oldman
> View attachment 4194766
> Slymeball pheno hunt is getting with it


Looking good Doc, looks like the stretch will be strong.


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 11, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> Looking good Doc, looks like the stretch will be strong.


x-2


----------



## kds710 (Sep 11, 2018)

@Dr.D81 Thanks to a solid fellow grower me and my brother just somewhat recently acquired your Black Triangle cut, looking forward to running that one more than almost anything. Have read nothing but the best reviews and the pictures are always great but I know only having and seeing the plant up close in person is a whole other experience. Is it generally a 9 week girl or more/less?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2018)

we are off to Boston in just a couple hours now. Got the brochures done just in time


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2018)

kds710 said:


> @Dr.D81 Thanks to a solid fellow grower me and my brother just somewhat recently acquired your Black Triangle cut, looking forward to running that one more than almost anything. Have read nothing but the best reviews and the pictures are always great but I know only having and seeing the plant up close in person is a whole other experience. Is it generally a 9 week girl or more/less?


Wrong person bro


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 13, 2018)

Oregon Elite Seeds.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 13, 2018)

Nice graphics Doc. Clean. :^)


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm getting the pleasure of meeting up with Doc & family tomorrow in Boston.


----------



## Phished880 (Sep 14, 2018)

I’d love that triple rhino in my garden and life


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 15, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 4197866 we are off to Boston in just a couple hours now. Got the brochures done just in time


TPR do you have fem, beans of it?


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 16, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> TPR do you have fem, beans of it?


He hasn't made any yet but they will be comming.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 16, 2018)

Back from Boston, great time with Doc and fam. I think I'm still high.


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 17, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> He hasn't made any yet but they will be comming.


I need about 2 packs of reg,to just keep AND ABOUT 10 PACKS OF fem. OF THAT TPR.


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 17, 2018)

100 fem. beans tpr.


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 17, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> He hasn't made any yet but they will be comming.


hope soon.


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 17, 2018)

He's working on something but I'm not going to ruin his surprise.


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 17, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> Back from Boston, great time with Doc and fam. I think I'm still high.


Looked like a hell of a good time


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 17, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> Looked like a hell of a good time


It was pure future shock for me! I've never been in a legal state or to a hemp fest. (I started smoking in 1966)
After the paranoia wore off we had a great time, Doc and family are super people and we're going
to make plans for next year.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 17, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> Back from Boston, great time with Doc and fam. I think I'm still high.


If you were playing with Doc's wares then you should come down sometime next week.


cof


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 17, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> If you were playing with Doc's wares then you should come down sometime next week.
> 
> 
> cof


Those Tahoe Cookies that tested over 30% was wonderful Tangie dabs were nice also but
the Tahoe we smoked just before we left, needless to say it took an extra hour and a half to
get out of Boston! 
That was a great time.........looking forward to next year.


----------



## thenasty1 (Sep 18, 2018)

anyone know the eta for tpr restock?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 18, 2018)

thenasty1 said:


> anyone know the eta for tpr restock?


Southern cross seed bank has them


----------



## thenasty1 (Sep 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Southern cross seed bank has them


can i get a link? google is giving me nothing


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 18, 2018)

thenasty1 said:


> can i get a link? google is giving me nothing


It’s on Instagram , 
@skunkwreck


----------



## thenasty1 (Sep 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> It’s on Instagram ,
> @skunkwreck


have you dealt with these folks before? are they legit? im kinda leery doing business via email and i dont have an instagram


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 18, 2018)

Yes , yes , you have nothing to worry about


This is off of Doc Dank s Page


----------



## thenasty1 (Sep 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Yes , yes , you have nothing to worry about


thanks, much appreciated. im about to jump on that


----------



## Werp (Sep 18, 2018)

I can confirm good dealings with southern cross seed bank. Responded fast and got my seeds quick.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 18, 2018)

thenasty1 said:


> thanks, much appreciated. im about to jump on that


No problem, 
I had fun growing the TPR, got a few in flower now, going to do Silver Blaze next time I pop DrDanks beans.


----------



## thenasty1 (Sep 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> No problem,
> I had fun growing the TPR, got a few in flower now, going to do Silver Blaze next time I pop DrDanks beans.


this will be my first doc strain, im excited
i might grab a couple more depending on what these guys have in stock. whats the process with these guys? do they email you their inventory or did i miss it?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 18, 2018)

I just chat with him on instagram 
But just email him n ask for a list , think he has all 4 doc’s strains. 

I found that really purple plant in 1/2 a pack


----------



## thenasty1 (Sep 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I just chat with him on instagram
> But just email him n ask for a list , think he has all 4 doc’s strains.
> 
> I found that really purple plant in 1/2 a pack


i just hit him up
i saw some of your work with the tpr in their pics, looks dank. looking forward to working with it myself. i can only pop 8 at a time due to space constraints, but it sounds like that should be plenty. what was the m to f ratio like on yours?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 18, 2018)

3/5 female
They will get huge if you let them
Very good yield , and responded well to heavy training . 
My wife said they smell like Concord grapes 
I get a fruity smell .


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 19, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> It’s on Instagram ,
> @skunkwreck


Thanks bro


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 20, 2018)

my southern cross order came in, only took 2 days too @skunkwreck is legit as it gets


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 21, 2018)

I NEED HELP PLEASE.Can any one please tell me how to send a pm to a man I need to talk to in private??????I do not know how to send a pm and that's what I need help doing.thank you for the help if some one can teach me that.


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 21, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> I NEED HELP PLEASE.Can any one please tell me how to send a pm to a man I need to talk to in private??????I do not know how to send a pm and that's what I need help doing.thank you for the help if some one can teach me that.


Sent you a p.m. explaining what I did


----------



## thenasty1 (Sep 24, 2018)

update for any interested folks- southern cross did me right, would recommend and will deal with again. shipping was quick, especially considering the weather situation in those parts. best freebie to paid for ratio i have gotten from any seed bank so far, too. on top of that, they were the only place i could find that had what i wanted in stock. if you are after any of the recently released docs strains, hit up southern cross
many thanks to @skunkwreck and to @BigHornBuds for pointing me in the right direction


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 25, 2018)

thenasty1 said:


> update for any interested folks- southern cross did me right, would recommend and will deal with again. shipping was quick, especially considering the weather situation in those parts. best freebie to paid for ratio i have gotten from any seed bank so far, too. on top of that, they were the only place i could find that had what i wanted in stock. if you are after any of the recently released docs strains, hit up southern cross
> many thanks to @skunkwreck and to @BigHornBuds for pointing me in the right direction


Thank you much and I hope you enjoy your beans


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 25, 2018)

Howdy guys. Got my knee chopped on yestday so i am done for a couple days


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 25, 2018)

Feel better Doc, healing vibes to you.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 25, 2018)

been awhile


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 25, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Howdy guys. Got my knee chopped on yestday so i am done for a couple days


It’s not a fun club to joint ... 
I have someone else’s ligaments in one of my knees , plus lots of other hardware. This one doesn’t show all the goods but only one on my phone .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 25, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> It’s not a fun club to joint ...
> I have someone else’s ligaments in one of my knees , plus lots of other hardware. This one doesn’t show all the goods but only one on my phone . View attachment 4205206


Damn!


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 25, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Howdy guys. Got my knee chopped on yestday so i am done for a couple days


Man that's gotta suck , feel better soon bro


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 25, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> It’s not a fun club to joint ...
> I have someone else’s ligaments in one of my knees , plus lots of other hardware. This one doesn’t show all the goods but only one on my phone . View attachment 4205206


Shit bro , ugh


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 25, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> It’s not a fun club to joint ...
> I have someone else’s ligaments in one of my knees , plus lots of other hardware. This one doesn’t show all the goods but only one on my phone . View attachment 4205206


Guess I'm in the club too, lol. Well wishes and speedy recovery to ya, Doc.


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 25, 2018)

I Hope all of you men get to felling beater soon.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2018)

Thats all it is. A bit swollen but not to bad.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 27, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thats all it is. A bit swollen but not to bad.


glad your knee is better.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> glad your knee is better.


Yea was nothing to it really. Hell i get to go back to work in the morning. In cali with Nuggs now and seen Garden Boss yesterdar.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 27, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea was nothing to it really. Hell i get to go back to work in the morning. In cali with Nuggs now and seen Garden Boss yesterdar.


you were cussin folks, lol, I seen that, I figgered you felt better, lol.


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 27, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 4206137


They charge extra for all those razors there sasquatch legs


----------



## nc208 (Sep 27, 2018)

I popped 10 Silver blaze a couple days ago and every seed sprouted, looking forward to finding something good in there.


----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Howdy guys. Got my knee chopped on yestday so i am done for a couple days


Hope you have a good recovery.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2018)

nc208 said:


> I popped 10 Silver blaze a couple days ago and every seed sprouted, looking forward to finding something good in there.


Good to hear. Hope you find what you are looking for


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2018)

Made it home and went back to work today. Fuck me i can feel it. I was done aboit an hoir and a half before i was done


----------



## Buck5050 (Sep 28, 2018)

A clone of some GGs1 I stuck in the ground


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 29, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Made it home and went back to work today. Fuck me i can feel it. I was done aboit an hoir and a half before i was done


Take it easy my brother , don't push too hard for a few days


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 29, 2018)

skunkwreck said:


> Take it easy my brother , don't push too hard for a few days


I agree. I have had surgery on about everything except my knees, and patience is the key to recovery at first.

Also, why have I never posted here before? I have lurked this thread off and on for years. I must be a freaking idiot, gah!

Heal strong, Doc, your gear is making some waves out there.


----------



## Lurrabq (Sep 30, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Guess I'm in the club too, lol. Well wishes and speedy recovery to ya, Doc.
> View attachment 4205283


Hah, I figured you and I had something in common Spondly.

I have two of those!

Dr....give it the time it needs, and do the PT. You will thank your self later.


----------



## too larry (Sep 30, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> . . . . . . . . .Dr....give it the time it needs, and do the PT. You will thank your self later.


True. My cousin had his shoulder done, and he slacked on the PT. He never got his full range of motion back. But then he's in his 70's.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 30, 2018)

Yea after two days back to work my shit hurts. Going to have to slow down some and i am not really happy aboit i


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 30, 2018)

The P.T., no shit, makes the difference. Good Luck!


----------



## oldman60 (Sep 30, 2018)

Just listen to the PT people and get there when you get there, even though you're
young give it a bit of time.


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 1, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea after two days back to work my shit hurts. Going to have to slow down some and i am not really happy aboit i


Take it easy doc so you will heal faster then get your ass to work,lol


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 3, 2018)

Dr.d81 I sent you a pm.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2018)

these are the ones i got this time oldman


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 3, 2018)

Trying to grab a couple of your packs from Southern_cross on ig @DrD81. Can't get a catelog tho. Maybe it's because It's a new account?Only made the account to get a few of your gear and some chuckers paradise beans. (really not into the whole ig thing)


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks Doc!


----------



## Buck5050 (Oct 9, 2018)

GG4s1

Dropped a clone in the ground a couple months ago. Coming down shortly due to mold issues. Definitely better indoors for me.


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 9, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Trying to grab a couple of your packs from Southern_cross on ig @DrD81. Can't get a catelog tho. Maybe it's because It's a new account?Only made the account to get a few of your gear and some chuckers paradise beans. (really not into the whole ig thing)


I emailed them a week or so ago, Here is the reply.

Hey , thank you for stopping in . Strain list :
Goofy Grape , Hooch and Honeystomper by Chuckers Paradise Genetics for $55 per 12pk
Skunkwrecked Widow (feminized) by Dankinovation Genetics for $82 per 9pk
God's Gift BX1 , Silver Blaze , Slymeball and Triple Purple Rhino by Doc's Dank Seeds for $65 per 10pk
Thank you ,
Southern  Seed Bank

Their email is at the top of their instagram account. They responded quick
*skunkwreck*
@southern_cross_seed_bank
Purveyor of Exotic Hemp Seeds Frosted Leaf [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 10, 2018)

Boatguy said:


> I emailed them a week or so ago, Here is the reply.
> 
> Hey , thank you for stopping in . Strain list :
> Goofy Grape , Hooch and Honeystomper by Chuckers Paradise Genetics for $55 per 12pk
> ...


Thanks, yea I finally got an answer. TPR and Slymeball ,goofey grape and honeystomper were my order.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2018)

Slymeball


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2018)

Phytoseiulus persimilis


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2018)

Loompa's Diesel x Pre 98 Bubba bred by Loompa


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 12, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Loompa's Diesel x Pre 98 Bubba bred by Loompa
> View attachment 4213643


that look good.


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 13, 2018)

DOC, Did you get my pm I sent you?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 13, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> DOC, Did you get my pm I sent you?


I didnt. I have not checked them in like two years. I will have to go though them all sometime


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 13, 2018)

Oldman here is the Lambs Bread i grew out in the greenhouse seeded with BCK


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 13, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 4215268
> Oldman here is the Lambs Bread i grew out in the greenhouse seeded with BCK


Looking SWEET Doc, let me know how she smokes.


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 13, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> I didnt. I have not checked them in like two years. I will have to go though them all sometime


please do.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 14, 2018)

Triple Purple Rhino 4 seeded up with Bear Creek Kush pollen


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 14, 2018)

Escher seeded with bck pollen


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 14, 2018)

Native microbl inputs


----------



## Buck5050 (Oct 15, 2018)

Is that TPRxBCK going out for testing? Possible release?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 15, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> Is that TPRxBCK going out for testing? Possible release?


It will


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 15, 2018)

Bear Creek Kush seeded with the F2 generation


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 16, 2018)

doc I need some tpr beans.please check your pms.


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 16, 2018)

fem, beans tpr


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 16, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 4216473
> Bear Creek Kush seeded with the F2 generation


that's good weed.i grew it a few years back and loved it.did you make any fem, beans of that?


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 16, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> fem, beans tpr


They don't exist yet


----------



## macsnax (Oct 16, 2018)

Has anyone grown out the frank's gift x professor moriarty? Any reports on effects?


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 16, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Has anyone grown out the frank's gift x professor moriarty? Any reports on effects?


I popped a five pack for my outdoor grow this year, 4 made it and turned out to be males. Such is life...


----------



## macsnax (Oct 16, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I popped a five pack for my outdoor grow this year, 4 made it and turned out to be males. Such is life...


Bummer man... I'm kinda curious about Frank's gift, I've been incorporating cbd into my daily routine for most of this year and it really seems to help my body recover and feel less sore. I think I'm going to have to go hit Google.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Bummer man... I'm kinda curious about Frank's gift, I've been incorporating cbd into my daily routine for most of this year and it really seems to help my body recover and feel less sore. I think I'm going to have to go hit Google.


Franks Gift is a fantastic plant and the cross has been doing well. There are a few on IG that have been growing them


----------



## macsnax (Oct 18, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Franks Gift is a fantastic plant and the cross has been doing well. There are a few on IG that have been growing them


Thanks for the reply, I'll head over to ig and search tags. Thank you!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 18, 2018)

Slymeball looking insane Doc!


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 18, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 4217782 View attachment 4217783


That's a helluva setup you've got Doc. Looking damn good too!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 18, 2018)

Keep on Rockin it Doc!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 18, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Keep on Rockin it Doc!


 working on getting the new spot going. Been working on switching to bus tubs and Martha tents. Got to meet Professor Pinhead when i was in Boston. I like him. Seems to be a great dude with a lot of knowledge.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 18, 2018)

Ah that is good news. The Prof has been a solid dude for as long as I have known him.

Now to look up those new terms.... :0)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2018)

Couple phenos of Slymball


----------



## Buck5050 (Oct 19, 2018)

I see your selective eye at work here @Dr.D81 . You leaning toward one at the moment?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> I see your selective eye at work here @Dr.D81 . You leaning toward one at the moment?


I like #64 but there are way to many to pick from right now


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 20, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 4218275 View attachment 4218276 View attachment 4218277


Very nice flowers ..u gotta post pics of the finished product after dried and cured.


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 20, 2018)

@Dear ol" Thankful Grower!


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 20, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> I like #64 but there are way to many to pick from right now


#12 gonna have bag appeal for days tho!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 20, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> #12 gonna have bag appeal for days tho!


 yea it was the purple stem pheno


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 20, 2018)

I've got to get that slymeball in my life. The dude that grabbed the last pack is lucky I missed the ig DM to choose it by a few minutes.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 21, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I've got to get that slymeball in my life. The dude that grabbed the last pack is lucky I missed the ig DM to choose it by a few minutes.


You can always email us at [email protected]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 21, 2018)

C-theGrower said:


> Very nice flowers ..u gotta post pics of the finished product after dried and cured.


There have been some posted on IG


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 21, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I've got to get that slymeball in my life. The dude that grabbed the last pack is lucky I missed the ig DM to choose it by a few minutes.


I bought a pack of Slymeball through Southern Cross Seed Bank on Instagram. https://www.instagram.com/southern_cross_seed_bank/
They had a great sale on all of Doc's gear, and with the pack purchased, they included freebies of Frank's Gift x Professor Moriarty, also by Doc. 
On top of that, they included free, 2 FULL packs from Bean Flicker Genetics, of Triple Purple Rhino x Hickock Haze and then C-99 x Hickock Haze. Almost 40 seeds on one purchase. Very pleased. 
Slymeball will for sure be next in my rotation, early next year. Impressed with everything you are doing and showing @Dr.D81


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 21, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I bought a pack of Slymeball through Southern Cross Seed Bank on Instagram. https://www.instagram.com/southern_cross_seed_bank/
> They had a great sale on all of Doc's gear, and with the pack purchased, they included freebies of Frank's Gift x Professor Moriarty, also by Doc.
> On top of that, they included free, 2 FULL packs from Bean Flicker Genetics, of Triple Purple Rhino x Hickock Haze and then C-99 x Hickock Haze. Almost 40 seeds on one purchase. Very pleased.
> Slymeball will for sure be next in my rotation, early next year. Impressed with everything you are doing and showing @Dr.D81


Yea I orderd Triple Purple Rhino, Goofey Grape and Honeystomper from Southern Cross. Lol I'd be pleasently surprised of any freebies given. Slymeball is definitely on my next purchase list.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 21, 2018)

Packed you up some beans COF


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 21, 2018)

just the tip


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Oct 21, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 4219382


I bet that Clementine x SSDD is fire. I just grew some Hells Angles OG x SSDD and it is a fantastic smoke.


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 22, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 4219428 just the tip


Looking good doc,


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 22, 2018)

DAMN SWEET!


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 22, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Packed you up some beans COF


Thank you. You're a gentleman and a scholar.


cof


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 22, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yea I orderd Triple Purple Rhino, Goofey Grape and Honeystomper from Southern Cross. Lol I'd be pleasently surprised of any freebies given. Slymeball is definitely on my next purchase list.


Looks like my TPR dreams have been crushed. I was informed(after a shipment inquiry),they don't have the TPR. ugh! gut punch. lol my feelings are hurt now. Ha j/k, just slightly downtrodden. 
Asked him if I could wait until they are restocked and receive the rest of my order now. I also asked if there were any Slymeball left to replace the TPR.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 22, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> You can always email us at [email protected]


email sent.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 22, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> email sent.


Yea my wife will get you some info out tomorrow. Looks like we have two packs left but I believe that pretty much sold out and all the Seed Banks


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 22, 2018)

Slymeball lower looking better than most of the rec weed i have seen


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 23, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea my wife will get you some info out tomorrow. Looks like we have two packs left but I believe that pretty much sold out and all the Seed Banks


Cool beans.pun intended. Hope I can grab 1 of the two. Thanks Doc.


----------



## Southerner (Oct 23, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Slymeball lower looking better than most of the rec weed i have seen View attachment 4219988


Every time I see that plant here or IG, I instantly see the look of the Slymer cut without needing to read the description. One of the few plants I’ve kept around, looks like you might have improved the yield with your cross.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 23, 2018)

Southerner said:


> Every time I see that plant here or IG, I instantly see the look of the Slymer cut without needing to read the description. One of the few plants I’ve kept around, looks like you might have improved the yield with your cross.


 this is about average for a top. Maybe 1/3 are considerably bigger. I will get some pics of them when I get to them


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 23, 2018)

Same plant close up


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 23, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Same plant close up
> View attachment 4220451


I know you planted a ton of these to find a true elite amongst the many, watched you grow these pretty close for a guy as far away as I am, what would you say the overall odds are for a guy who can only buy a pack or 2 to get a real fire plant out of the mix?


----------



## Javadog (Oct 23, 2018)

Historic Doc!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 24, 2018)

Doc, justa. heads up, no email from wifey yet.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 24, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> I know you planted a ton of these to find a true elite amongst the many, watched you grow these pretty close for a guy as far away as I am, what would you say the overall odds are for a guy who can only buy a pack or 2 to get a real fire plant out of the mix?


So I will get you a proper answer in a couple more days chopping


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 24, 2018)

12/12 from seed tester run for the Clementine crosses. 
Clementine f2
Purple City genetics cookies 
Mendo breath 
Loompas headband 
Buffalo OG 
Wedding cake 
Cherry pie 
Gods gift
All got 12 each dropped
Dosidos 55
Dosidos nerd cut 
Both got 25 dropped


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 24, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Doc, justa. heads up, no email from wifey yet.


What email did you email? [email protected] is the one you want to use


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 25, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> What email did you email? [email protected] is the one you want to use


Got the response today. Thank you Doc and the Mrs. Doc as well.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 25, 2018)

24 hours and these babies are ready for soil


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 26, 2018)

Got God's Gift coming in place of the TPR. Ordering TPR and Slymeball direct.


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 26, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Got God's Gift coming in place of the TPR. Ordering TPR and Slymeball direct.


I hope he soon has them in fem, then I will get some.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 28, 2018)

Touchdown
Thank you


co


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 30, 2018)

TO THE TOP FOR DR,D81


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 31, 2018)

Happy Halloween


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 1, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Happy Halloween


Same to you.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 1, 2018)

I hope that everyone enjoyed some nice goodies!


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Nov 2, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4154974
> Triple Purple Rhino


Nice to say the least...How is the smoke and effect with Triple Purple Rhino?


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 2, 2018)

We hardly had any trick or treatee


Avant_Gardener said:


> Nice to say the least...How is the smoke and effect with Triple Purple Rhino?


It's a solid Indica with good legs lots of relaxation.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 2, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Happy Halloween


My Halloween was indeed very happy. It was Christmas and Halloween wrapped into 1 day. I recieved my beans on the spooky day.Got treats?!!!
I set out just trying to get TPR. Well, I ended up with damn near all of Doc's offerings as well as a few freebies tossed in!Just missing Chernobyl. 
Doc, thank you. Tell Mrs.Doc thank you as well.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 2, 2018)

Ummm.. I've never had this many genetics that I care about(mainly run bagseed). How should I store these?


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 2, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Ummm.. I've never had this many genetics that I care about(mainly run bagseed). How should I store these?


Dark box in fridge is what I do


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 2, 2018)

Avant_Gardener said:


> Nice to say the least...How is the smoke and effect with Triple Purple Rhino?


My wife says that pheno smells floral, with a mello buzz, and the other one was Concord grapes, with more of a couch lock buzz
She likes it, I’ve mostly been smoking concentrates sense I started deer hunting .


----------



## Buck5050 (Nov 2, 2018)

Last clone of Doc's GG4s1. I am already missing her and she ain't even done yet.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 2, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Ummm.. I've never had this many genetics that I care about(mainly run bagseed). How should I store these?


Big jar of rice drop in seeds and freeze or refrigerate.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 2, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> Big jar of rice drop in seeds and freeze or refrigerate.


Thank you.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 3, 2018)

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 3, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hope everyone is having a great weekend
> View attachment 4226856


Hope yours is getting better too bro


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 6, 2018)

I talked to Doc earlier today and he's been screwed again. Here's a fellow who goes out of his way to help people and all they do is take advantage of him. Payback is a bitch.


cof


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 6, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> I talked to Doc earlier today and he's been screwed again. Here's a fellow who goes out of his way to help people and all they do is take advantage of him. Payback is a bitch.
> 
> 
> cof


Real dirty shit for sure


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 6, 2018)

Hate to hear that. Doc is a good dude.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 6, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> I talked to Doc earlier today and he's been screwed again. Here's a fellow who goes out of his way to help people and all they do is take advantage of him. Payback is a bitch.
> 
> 
> cof


How did he get screwed?And who fucked the doc over so we all know to stay clear of them for doc, has always been honest with me and my friends.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 6, 2018)

Has any one orderd from dr,green thumb lately in Canada?Just woundering hope there is no bad news about him?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 6, 2018)

So i can not discuss it at this time but as of Friday afternoon I'm no longer affiliated in anyway with Real Eve llc, Real Flowers Gardens or any subsidiary. Depending on the terms of the separation agreement I will most definitely elaborate if i can.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 6, 2018)

Fuck Rec Weed!


----------



## rocknratm (Nov 6, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> I talked to Doc earlier today and he's been screwed again. Here's a fellow who goes out of his way to help people and all they do is take advantage of him. Payback is a bitch.
> 
> 
> cof


unfortunate, the lesson to not trust anyone seems to be a constant. Which is sad, considering these are our people, others who are passionate about cannabis. If I had to guess, I would say money got in the way. Money and power can easily corrupt even the best of people.
Sorry Doc, youll be better off for it in the long run.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 6, 2018)

rocknratm said:


> unfortunate, the lesson to not trust anyone seems to be a constant. Which is sad, considering these are our people, others who are passionate about cannabis. If I had to guess, I would say money got in the way. Money and power can easily corrupt even the best of people.
> Sorry Doc, youll be better off for it in the long run.


Like i said i cant say much but i finished first cut on ghouse 2 on Thursday for a ruffly 120 dry trimmed weight. Ghouse 1 is week 4 and we just got 30 units tested for sale from the previous harvest. Friday i got a call i was fired and the locks were being changed. That is not even the half of it. I hope they dont pay for the NDA they want and i will blast them


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 6, 2018)

@Dr.D81 that colorful slymeball up front, is that a particular pheno? Wait...nevermind. lol that looks like it may be just ONE plant. Ha! Nicely done Doc.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 6, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Fuck Rec Weed!


Just the assholes that run the businesses.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 6, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> @Dr.D81 that colorful slymeball up front, is that a particular pheno? Wait...nevermind. lol that looks like it may be just ONE plant. Ha! Nicely done Doc.


Ol #12


Bbcchance said:


> #12 gonna have bag appeal for days tho!


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 6, 2018)

Beautiful plants and a beautiful run, if you happen to see any at your local dispensary please don't buy it, absolutely refuse


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 6, 2018)

@BBchannce my bad I must've not read the post or joined the thread afterwards. Is the #12 pheno out of beans you've ran? Or is it Doc's #12 pictured here?


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 6, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> @BBchannce my bad I must've not read the post or joined the thread afterwards. Is the #12 pheno out of beans you've ran? Or is it Doc's #12 pictured here?


Docs #12 out of 100s lol. He put in a ton of work and hunting into that project


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 6, 2018)

Yeah it was number 12 of 250 of the Slymeball pheno hunt. I did just finish the chop on them so i will sit here and write as best a review i can with the fact i will not ever smoke any of them. I was very happy with the grow overall and will be redoing the hunt to continue the work on the strain


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 6, 2018)

I'll be dropping some.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 6, 2018)

Brother we all love you. hang in there and get yours big time.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 6, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yeah it was number 12 of 250 of the Slymeball pheno hunt. I did just finish the chop on them so i will sit here and write as best a review i can with the fact i will not ever smoke any of them. I was very happy with the grow overall and will be redoing the hunt to continue the work on the strain


Thanks.


oldman60 said:


> I'll be dropping some.


Me too!


----------



## Houstini (Nov 7, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yeah it was number 12 of 250 of the Slymeball pheno hunt. I did just finish the chop on them so i will sit here and write as best a review i can with the fact i will not ever smoke any of them. I was very happy with the grow overall and will be redoing the hunt to continue the work on the strain


Come smoke some of mine when it’s ready Doc. Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 7, 2018)

I need to start a cannabis publication where I can shame these bad companies and educate our base on the laws and lawmakers we need to elect.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 7, 2018)

Mohican said:


> I need to start a cannabis publication where I can shame these bad companies and educate our base on the laws and lawmakers we need to elect.


Shit, I'm still thankful to just have word of mouth, in the 90s, even early 2000s I had 1 person I knew grew weed to ask questions and I didn't trust that fucker enough to even let em know I had a plant, that said I'd def sign up for Mohicans monthly


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 7, 2018)

I just don't know how these bastards sleep at night, but Doc will get back to breeding now.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 7, 2018)

curious old fart said:


> I talked to Doc earlier today and he's been screwed again. Here's a fellow who goes out of his way to help people and all they do is take advantage of him. Payback is a bitch.
> 
> 
> cof


Goodness Gracious!

Keep the Shiny Side Up Doc!


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 7, 2018)

Anyone else running these inspector lestrade? Real nice lemon scent coming off this gal at week 5


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 9, 2018)

Morning folks. Sorry for not getting back to the Slymeball right up. I had a guest fly in on short notice to handle some business the past couple days and it got me a bit behind. Got work to do at the shop today but I will get on getting that written up ASAP


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## oldman60 (Nov 9, 2018)

Mohican said:


> I need to start a cannabis publication where I can shame these bad companies and educate our base on the laws and lawmakers we need to elect.


Everybody who grows should contribute 1 oz to create a lobby and buy our own damn lawmakers.


----------



## DCobeen (Nov 9, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 4230288


wow on garlic I need to pick your brain


----------



## Javadog (Nov 9, 2018)

Did the Prof lay his PE on you Doc? Those look nice. :0)


----------



## Joedank (Nov 9, 2018)

Does joedank have to choke a bitch ? Since you did not return my text I figured to see on RIU what has you so busy . Those fucks fired you .... dumbest move they ever made . I am sure you will land on your feet as always . Miss you brother say high to the wife n kids for me .


Dr.D81 said:


> Yeah it was number 12 of 250 of the Slymeball pheno hunt. I did just finish the chop on them so i will sit here and write as best a review i can with the fact i will not ever smoke any of them. I was very happy with the grow overall and will be redoing the hunt to continue the work on the strain


Can't wait to see where this leads ...respect ...jd


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2018)

Joedank said:


> Does joedank have to choke a bitch ? Since you did not return my text I figured to see on RIU what has you so busy . Those fucks fired you .... dumbest move they ever made . I am sure you will land on your feet as always . Miss you brother say high to the wife n kids for me .
> Can't wait to see where this leads ...respect ...jd


Haha just sent you a text about 10 minutes ago and yea fucking lame. Not really to worried about it. I have turned down 3 jobs running grows this week. We have been working with the bank to get ready to buy a actual organic farm first of the year. Done getting used so we are going to do us from now on. Need to come down there to see you. Plus we really want to see the area up there


----------



## Joedank (Nov 10, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Haha just sent you a text about 10 minutes ago and yea fucking lame. Not really to worried about it. I have turned down 3 jobs running grows this week. We have been working with the bank to get ready to buy a actual organic farm first of the year. Done getting used so we are going to do us from now on. Need to come down there to see you. Plus we really want to see the area up there


You know your always welcome at my home . I also got some seeds you might wanna play with . Hope to see you soon . When you get that farm count us in to help you for a week like you helped me . Love you bro .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2018)

Sorted the first kilo of Bear Creek Kush crosses today


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 11, 2018)

I have no doubt Doc will bounce back.
@Joedank , I hope you're safe from the fires.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 12, 2018)

Get you some of the dr, beans.


----------



## Joedank (Nov 12, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> I have no doubt Doc will bounce back.
> @Joedank , I hope you're safe from the fires.


Thanks bud . I am safe for sure .


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 13, 2018)

Joedank said:


> Thanks bud . I am safe for sure .


What up Joedank!

@Dr.D81
Lost my house in the Camp fire. Confirmed by a couple people now, but i knew it was as it almost killed me while evacuating my road. Barely got out with the dogs. Fucking crazy shit man. I feel lucky to be alive no shit. My brother and sister both lost their homes as did lots of other grower buddies of mine.
Jay and I are pretty sure his house is good. Fire map shows it JUST missed his. But who knows how much longer it will be til we can go back in to see.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 13, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> What up Joedank!
> 
> @Dr.D81
> Lost my house in the Camp fire. Confirmed by a couple people now, but i knew it was as it almost killed me while evacuating my road. Barely got out with the dogs. Fucking crazy shit man. I feel lucky to be alive no shit. My brother and sister both lost their homes as did lots of other grower buddies of mine.
> Jay and I are pretty sure his house is good. Fire map shows it JUST missed his. But who knows how much longer it will be til we can go back in to see.


Sucks bro, so sorry. Glad you & the pup's made it out okay


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 13, 2018)

Are the GG s1's still available?


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 13, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> I have no doubt Doc will bounce back.
> @Joedank , I hope you're safe from the fires.


@BobBitchen first day in VT


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 13, 2018)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @BobBitchen first day in VT


cool, im just walking out the door for a few days in mammoth on the WROD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 13, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> What up Joedank!
> 
> @Dr.D81
> Lost my house in the Camp fire. Confirmed by a couple people now, but i knew it was as it almost killed me while evacuating my road. Barely got out with the dogs. Fucking crazy shit man. I feel lucky to be alive no shit. My brother and sister both lost their homes as did lots of other grower buddies of mine.
> Jay and I are pretty sure his house is good. Fire map shows it JUST missed his. But who knows how much longer it will be til we can go back in to see.


Bro i just asked J about you. That really blows but i kind of figured when i seen the map. Shit is right next to his place. Let me lknow if i can do anything


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 13, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> cool, im just walking out the door for a few days in mammoth on the WROD


Have fun up there bro


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Nov 14, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> We all have to be mindful about what we do, say, and to whom period no matter if we're legal
> or not.


this essential fact is being ignored by many especially the under 40 crowd it seems. i tell them all i know plenty of legal dudes and dispensary supplies too and they still don't tell folks they grow. yes, some have crews that share genetics like a secret club and it's hard to get in that club. i lost my connect to the club but got a creation he did that he described as the best shit he had smoked... based on his experience and access that said a lot back around 2005/6. 

not even all my people know i smoke. been retired since 09 but the world don't know i'm waitin for inspection results to make a quick 1-2 run. folks i might share with is small too. if the women i'm seeing don't smoke it might get shared with a close relative or 2 and rarely an old friend i might run into. 

These young cats act like telling the world is cool and safe. smdh anybody that acts/talks like that i steer clear of cause i don't trust their judgement. and i don't let them know i plan to grow, make seeds, edibles etc. 

this is taking forever to write lol. = green crack mixed with wedding cake wake and bake.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 14, 2018)

Bear Creek Kush 25 x Bear Creek Kush 27


----------



## Joedank (Nov 14, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> What up Joedank!
> 
> @Dr.D81
> Lost my house in the Camp fire. Confirmed by a couple people now, but i knew it was as it almost killed me while evacuating my road. Barely got out with the dogs. Fucking crazy shit man. I feel lucky to be alive no shit. My brother and sister both lost their homes as did lots of other grower buddies of mine.
> Jay and I are pretty sure his house is good. Fire map shows it JUST missed his. But who knows how much longer it will be til we can go back in to see.


What up aero! Fuck that is such a bummer about your house . But I know you are a smart one and will find a way to not let it keep you down . I saw some videos of people driving out of some crazy fires on both sides of the road such a bummer.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 14, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> What up Joedank!
> 
> @Dr.D81
> Lost my house in the Camp fire. Confirmed by a couple people now, but i knew it was as it almost killed me while evacuating my road. Barely got out with the dogs. Fucking crazy shit man. I feel lucky to be alive no shit. My brother and sister both lost their homes as did lots of other grower buddies of mine.
> Jay and I are pretty sure his house is good. Fire map shows it JUST missed his. But who knows how much longer it will be til we can go back in to see.


Well, I am glad that you are safe! So sorry to hear of the loss Bro.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 16, 2018)

We have been getting seeds labled and ready for testing. It will be 100ish strains ans we will need multiple testers for each strain. That means we well be taking on new testers and it will begain next week. If interested please be ready to pop them and report back. Everytime i do this 80% get black listed for not doing there part.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 16, 2018)

He's offering a great opportunity if you can follow the guidelines.


cof


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 16, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> We have been getting seeds labled and ready for testing. It will be 60ish strains ans we will need multiple testers for each strain. That means we well be taking on new testers and it will begain next week. If interested please be ready to pop them and report back. Everytime i do this 80% get black listed for not doing thete part.


dr.d81...…..If you need a out doore tester I am your man but I will not grow them till spring.if you wount me to help just pm me..ky.…...new book coming out soon of pot growing in ky.I just got some of the picters back from where we was busted I think it was 1982 that bust.picters the feds had for evidence.Took 36-37 years to get them back in my hands for the new book that will come out but not sure on the date yet...


----------



## Houstini (Nov 16, 2018)

Would love to share photos to a proud papa


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 16, 2018)

Houstini said:


> Would love to share photos to a proud papa


postem away.


----------



## Buck5050 (Nov 16, 2018)

GG4s1 by @Dr.D81


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 16, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> What up Joedank!
> 
> @Dr.D81
> Lost my house in the Camp fire. Confirmed by a couple people now, but i knew it was as it almost killed me while evacuating my road. Barely got out with the dogs. Fucking crazy shit man. I feel lucky to be alive no shit. My brother and sister both lost their homes as did lots of other grower buddies of mine.
> Jay and I are pretty sure his house is good. Fire map shows it JUST missed his. But who knows how much longer it will be til we can go back in to see.


Hate to here you got burned out,if some free beans would help you out just send me a pm and I will send you a few or a few hundered to help out a fellow grower.ky


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 16, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> GG4s1 by @Dr.D81 View attachment 4234467 View attachment 4234468


that looks killer so now I need a few beans of that to try this spring.ky.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 16, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> that looks killer so now I need a few beans of that to try this spring.ky.


You will be glad to know i am finally setting up a place to make fems and only fems


----------



## Houstini (Nov 16, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> postem away.


Well, my slymeballs just got transplanted out of solos today. I share pics of my garden on IG @houstisnax


----------



## Buck5050 (Nov 16, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> You will be glad to know i am finally setting up a place to make fems and only fems


That's some great news. Some slymeball fems...bear creek kush fems...Triple purple Rhino fems... Yes please.


----------



## Houstini (Nov 16, 2018)

Here’s a row of freshly transplanted babies


----------



## led1k (Nov 17, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> We have been getting seeds labled and ready for testing. It will be 100ish strains ans we will need multiple testers for each strain. That means we well be taking on new testers and it will begain next week. If interested please be ready to pop them and report back. Everytime i do this 80% get black listed for not doing there part.


How many would you want each tester to pop?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 17, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> We have been getting seeds labled and ready for testing. It will be 100ish strains ans we will need multiple testers for each strain. That means we well be taking on new testers and it will begain next week. If interested please be ready to pop them and report back. Everytime i do this 80% get black listed for not doing there part.


Just waiting on the word. Are you going to announce it here like you are doing on IG? I don't want to miss it, I rarely remember to open my ig app. I'm here more than there.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 17, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> You will be glad to know i am finally setting up a place to make fems and only fems


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 17, 2018)

led1k said:


> How many would you want each tester to pop?


New testers will get 1 pack of 5 to pop. Repete testers will receive more than that.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 17, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> New testers will get 1 pack of 5 to pop. Repete testers will receive more than that.


I’ll pop 5 beans for ya .


----------



## led1k (Nov 17, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> New testers will get 1 pack of 5 to pop. Repete testers will receive more than that.


I would be honored to pop 5!


----------



## nc208 (Nov 17, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> New testers will get 1 pack of 5 to pop. Repete testers will receive more than that.


That's a generous thing you do doc. I'm not looking for testers but can't find more info on the silver blaze. I'm 25 days In to flower and wondering what kind of finishing times they got left? Smells getting better every day.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 17, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> You will be glad to know i am finally setting up a place to make fems and only fems


That sounds great for us older people can no longer grow acers of pot like in the past. so we don't need males to just pull but I did that for many many years and now its time for me to only grow fem, beans and lots of my friends now will only grow fem, beans so there no plants that don't get bubs.I will have my friends buy some of your fems, when there ready.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 17, 2018)

nc208 said:


> That's a generous thing you do doc. I'm not looking for testers but can't find more info on the silver blaze. I'm 25 days In to flower and wondering what kind of finishing times they got left? Smells getting better every day.
> View attachment 4234710


I have only ran a couple of them but it seems to be a farely fast cross. I plan on 9 weeks first run on most straind and go from there


----------



## led1k (Nov 18, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> New testers will get 1 pack of 5 to pop. Repete testers will receive more than that.


Do you specify or prefer length of veg and then light/dark for flower?


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 19, 2018)

led1k said:


> Do you specify or prefer length of veg and then light/dark for flower?


Nah, just grow em your way. 
Doc isn't one of those uptight breeders that yells grower error everytime some shit happens with a bean, the point of testing is to see how the plant reacts in all gardens not just 1 specific grow style. I've never grown one of his the same way he does, he does living soil organics and I throw salt, he's never chastised me for it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 19, 2018)

led1k said:


> Do you specify or prefer length of veg and then light/dark for flower?


Yep he got it. I want to know how they do in new hands just as much as just wanting people who are super dailed in. Ease of growth is one thing i look at. No need to have finicky plants


----------



## thumper60 (Nov 19, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> New testers will get 1 pack of 5 to pop. Repete testers will receive more than that.


be more than happy to run some testers for ya doc,my flower room is fired up an I will post pics on here what ya need ?addy in a pm iam in the states and legal.by the way iam running honey bee an rum bayou now that marco made awhile back


----------



## thumper60 (Nov 19, 2018)

do u have a public e-mail that u use


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 19, 2018)

We are working on packing and labling testers now. You can email [email protected]
We will be getting back to everyone next week if we finish cleaning the bck seeds.


----------



## led1k (Nov 19, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yep he got it. I want to know how they do in new hands just as much as just wanting people who are super dailed in. Ease of growth is one thing i look at. No need to have finicky plants


PERFECT! I'm in if you'll have me.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 19, 2018)

I will be happy to just watch the show boss. 

I am still popping beans you gifted me previously. I will surely share good news when I can in any case. 

I am just happy that you are rocking it.

JD


----------



## Buck5050 (Nov 20, 2018)

Some GG4s1 before the chop.
Needed a few more days but spider mites are out for a take over. I am going to bud wash these things and see how it cleans up. @Dr.D81 hope you got this cut around to make some more S1's . This was amazing to grow.


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 21, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> be more than happy to run some testers for ya doc,my flower room is fired up an I will post pics on here what ya need ?addy in a pm iam in the states and legal.by the way iam running honey bee an rum bayou now that marco made awhile back


Finicky plants better have something special at the finish, right?


----------



## thumper60 (Nov 21, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> Finicky plants better have something special at the finish, right?


9 out of 10 them slow veggers turn out the best just not the numbers.


Buck5050 said:


> Some GG4s1 before the chop.View attachment 4236550
> Needed a few more days but spider mites are out for a take over. I am going to bud wash these things and see how it cleans up. @Dr.D81 hope you got this cut around to make some more S1's . This was amazing to grow.


two bad about the mites some pretty girls 10 more days would have killed it


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 21, 2018)

I would love to offer up my closets! But I’ve got 2 grows already going


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 21, 2018)

To all our brothers and sisters, have a happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## Mohican (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving Doc and family!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2018)

Slymeball 12 looking forward to doing this pheno hunt again


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hope you all had a fantastic holiday


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2018)

Another Slymball from the hunt


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 23, 2018)

Looking forward to popping some Slymbal myself.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2018)

For those not on IG


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Nov 29, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> I also recommend when making pics of plants with your cellphone you better turn off the gps info for the pictures datafile.
> If not you send the gps data with the pic and everybody who downloads the pic will know where your plants/growspot is.
> Insert the data into maps and......
> Take care all....
> ...


I download pics 1st, then delete info before posting. takes some time for multiple pics but it helps peace of mind.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 29, 2018)

Just checking in. Hoping I haven't missed it.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 29, 2018)

Silver blaze 
I got a triple purple rhino and another silver blaze too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2018)

Finally finished clean seed this week. Got to give a big thank you to @natro.hydro that has been down the past three weekends helping Dede and me get through my 3 years of backlog. We have started lableing and Packing testers so over the next couple weeks before Emerald Cup will be spent getting them out


----------



## Buck5050 (Dec 1, 2018)

Damn Doc that's a pile.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2018)

Going to have a around a thousand packs going out the next couple weeks. Should be some nice pics floating around by spring


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 4241961
> Going to have a around a thousand packs going out the next couple weeks. Should be some nice pics floating around by spring


you still the busiest man around..good at ya Doc


----------



## ky farmer (Dec 1, 2018)

dr,,,,make sure to post on here when your fem, beans are ready and then I will send you a pm..hope all is well with you and all yours.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 1, 2018)

That's a lot of seeds!! Nice work man, I love seeing you pulling this all off...even if it makes me happy jealous .


----------



## Boatguy (Dec 6, 2018)

Just got myself some slymeball from Helladankseedbank.
Anyone know anything about doc's orangedose freebies that came with em?
Any pics anyone has grown out would be awesome.


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 6, 2018)

Boatguy said:


> Just got myself some slymeball from Helladankseedbank.
> Anyone know anything about doc's orangedose freebies that came with em?
> Any pics anyone has grown out would be awesome.


all the info I have on them for now


----------



## Boatguy (Dec 6, 2018)

Looks like i shoulda just ordered direct 
Got 10 slymeball with 5 freebie orangedose


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 6, 2018)

I'm gonna have to get one of your strains in my room.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 8, 2018)

Hate I missed these freebies and I already have majority if not all of Doc's beans.
Well I'm sure not all...but yea...Gonna be a grand ol new year with my Doc lineup! Gonna have to look and see if I can come up with some packs I don't have.That BKCxTPR and The Orangedose are to be had. I have a clementine male from la plata labs that reeks!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 8, 2018)

Morning folks! I hope you are all having a beautiful weekend. @natro.hydro came down this week and we got the wall finished up to separate the veg and test tent room and the flower room I will be making fems 
This was just before i cut the last pieces
 
Been working on getting the mushroom room setup proper aswell


----------



## Buck5050 (Dec 8, 2018)

@Dr.D81 First off let me say that your GG4s1 was amazing. I hope you still have the cut. What do you think will be your first strain coming out of this room?


----------



## Javadog (Dec 8, 2018)

One's first Flow Hood is like a Jedi's first Lightsabre. :0)


----------



## ky farmer (Dec 9, 2018)

KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK DOCK.


----------



## Buck5050 (Dec 10, 2018)

I grabbed a shot of the glue after a few weeks in the jars.


----------



## nc208 (Dec 11, 2018)

How about some silver blaze?


 
Silver Blaze day 49
 
Silver Blaze, dark one in middle, another pheno at bottom. Both at day 49 too.
 
And another Silver Blaze pheno. Crazy colors to be found in these girls.


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 13, 2018)

Doc here is the greenhouse I am gonna order. 24 plants plus my veggie garden can fit easy.
http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/prod1;ft_greenhouses-ft_professional_greenhouses;pg104933_104936SN.html


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2018)

DCobeen said:


> Doc here is the greenhouse I am gonna order. 24 plants plus my veggie garden can fit easy.
> http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/prod1;ft_greenhouses-ft_professional_greenhouses;pg104933_104936SN.html


I can find you one cheeper than that


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 14, 2018)

nc208 said:


> How about some silver blaze?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247650
> ...


Looks fire! Let us know how it smokes


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Dec 14, 2018)

nc208 said:


> How about some silver blaze?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247650
> ...


Defiantly interested in a damage report! Blaze on...


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 14, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> I can find you one cheeper than that


it has corrugated panels and comes with heaters/thermostats and fans also a double slider door. Ill call you in a bit


----------



## 420KushPharm (Dec 17, 2018)

Great seeds , I picked up some GG4 S1's from Doc's Dank from Hella Dank Seed Co. back in July , its all out now but what a plant!!!..
Great Seed bank for Docs gear and others..

https://dankseed.store/genetics?olsPage=t/docs-dank-seeds


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Dec 18, 2018)

@Dr.D81 
What a difference a few years can make...!

I checked on your old thread a few months ago (I returned to RIU) but somehow missed this thread. When I saw the last post date on your other thread, I thought you'd left RIU for IG....hah! This morning, I stumbled onto one of your posts and saw you're still active here... a few seconds of searching... and viola!

I haven't spoken to hardly any of my old RIU buddies in a WHILE now. I had to lay low for a few years.

Last we were in touch, you and Alpha had plans to hook up out west? Maybe I'm remembering incorrectly. Either way, super glad to see you're doing well. Can't believe I've missed this thread lately. 

Blessings!


----------



## Boatguy (Dec 18, 2018)

Testing out the new tent with some Sherlock's Gift freebies. One female out of the five.
Havent seen any pics of these anywhere, so here are a few. 1 week after the flip, seeds broke soil end of october.

 
Seem to take to training without flinching, smells alittle like fuel or chem, not sure how to describe it. Quite stretchy compared to a freebie Purps i had kicking around from about a decade ago.

Will try to post an update or two as she moves along.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 18, 2018)

So doc do you have anything trainwreck? 

And what about fruity?


----------



## Buck5050 (Dec 18, 2018)

Boatguy said:


> Testing out the new tent with some Sherlock's Gift freebies. One female out of the five.
> Havent seen any pics of these anywhere, so here are a few. 1 week after the flip, seeds broke soil end of october.
> 
> View attachment 4251346 View attachment 4251347
> ...


Keep them pics a coming @Boatguy


----------



## Javadog (Dec 18, 2018)

Good to see you around SmokAl0t.

Hoping that Life is being good to you.

JD


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Dec 18, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Good to see you around SmokAl0t.
> 
> Hoping that Life is being good to you.
> 
> JD



I am happy to be back... and thank you very much! Life got exceedingly rough for a bit but has been beyond Blessed lately! I need to get busy in private messages and/or open a thread to let everyone know what I've been up to. 

I'm STOKED to have found some of the old faces in this thread! 

Blessings, buddy.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 18, 2018)

Post a link here when you make a thread! :0) (I do not get around too much) 

Awesome news.


----------



## Houstini (Dec 18, 2018)

Just a couple slymeballs. So in digging around here and I found that professor moriarty is gods gift x super crazy. So what is super crazy doc?


----------



## Javadog (Dec 19, 2018)

I know that one....Super Qrazy is a BigWorm concoction.

It is Superstitious X Qrazy Train IIRC

Noice too! Wish I'd managed to keep that one.... :0)


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 20, 2018)

Thundercat said:


> So doc do you have anything trainwreck?
> 
> And what about fruity?


Lots of fruit in Slymeball.


----------



## eddy600 (Dec 20, 2018)

Has anybody received their seed testers?


----------



## ky farmer (Dec 22, 2018)

ttt


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 22, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> Lots of fruit in Slymeball.


Thanks for the input man! I've been gone from riu the last few years too so I've missed a lot of the reviews. And honestly didn't hAve the patients to read back through the last couple hundred pages .


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 22, 2018)

@SmokeAL0t good seeing you here been awhile. hope all is great for you and yours. Merry Christmas all if I forget as I am baked and next few days are busy for me.


----------



## led1k (Dec 24, 2018)

eddy600 said:


> Has anybody received their seed testers?


Nothing so far in my mbox...


----------



## eddy600 (Dec 24, 2018)

led1k said:


> Nothing so far in my mbox...


I have several to start myself trying to hold off if they are going to arrive i can wait.happy holidays


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas to Doc, Wife and kids along with all the "Dankers" on the forum.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 24, 2018)

Thundercat said:


> So doc do you have anything trainwreck?
> 
> And what about fruity?


Got fruity for sure. Bck is the fucking terp queen


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 24, 2018)

SmokeAL0t said:


> I am happy to be back... and thank you very much! Life got exceedingly rough for a bit but has been beyond Blessed lately! I need to get busy in private messages and/or open a thread to let everyone know what I've been up to.
> 
> I'm STOKED to have found some of the old faces in this thread!
> 
> Blessings, buddy.


Great to see you around buddy. Glad things smoothed out for you. You still doing the web pages?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 24, 2018)

eddy600 said:


> Has anybody received their seed testers?


We are waoting on the mailers now. Had to make two trips to cali this week with the cup and other business got us behind as usual.


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas all


----------



## eddy600 (Dec 24, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> We are waoting on the mailers now. Had to make two trips to cali this week with the cup and other business got us behind as usual.


 thanks for the reply,I'm in no hurry just trying to make a couple of runs of testers for outdoors


----------



## Mohican (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas Doc and All!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Dec 25, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Great to see you around buddy. Glad things smoothed out for you. You still doing the web pages?


I'm much better now. I lost all of my phone numbers with my old phone but will shoot you my new number in PM/email. If you keep in touch with a few of the other guys, I'll get you to slide my number their way, too. More in private.

Just checking on a website before Christmas morning starts here so I don't have time to type ya but will send an update your way as soon as possible. I can't really say much in public about my current endeavors but fun things are happening.

=]

...side note: Hi, Mo! Miss seeing everyone around this thread. I need to get some seed pictures uploaded to your old bean thread, if it's still ongoing.

Super cool to see these old faces! Merry Christmas to my long lost buddies!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas Doc hope you and the family have a great day!


----------



## ky farmer (Dec 25, 2018)

TTT


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## Boatguy (Dec 26, 2018)

Boatguy said:


> Testing out the new tent with some Sherlock's Gift freebies. One female out of the five.
> Havent seen any pics of these anywhere, so here are a few. 1 week after the flip, seeds broke soil end of october.
> 
> View attachment 4251346 View attachment 4251347
> ...


Unfortunately no pics to follow. After the second cropping of balls, the clone i took at topping in veg started thowing them too.
So out of the 5 i had 3 males, 1 unknown due to death by falling clip fan and 1 intrasex heshe. Sad day.
Good news is i still have the orangedose, slymeball, and tpr waiting to be popped.


----------



## ky farmer (Dec 27, 2018)

to the top for the doc,


----------



## nc208 (Dec 27, 2018)

Silver Blaze
Day 63 or something


----------



## ky farmer (Dec 29, 2018)

To the top for doc.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New Years guys


----------



## Javadog (Dec 31, 2018)

Right back atcha Doc! I hope that this is a great year for you and yours.


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 1, 2019)

looks like iam jumping onto the doc train!!got email last night testers on the way will show an tell as soon as they crack. some honey bee iam running now!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 1, 2019)

Yea we got our 1k mailers in and will finally have them out tomorrow when tje post office opens


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 1, 2019)

thumper60 said:


> looks like iam jumping onto the doc train!!got email last night testers on the way will show an tell as soon as they crack. some honey bee iam running now!!View attachment 4257992


Finely! A use for snow you don't see that often.

I got my e-mail as well, the mail box is excited!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 1, 2019)

Woohoo Happy New Year guys!! Let's make it an awesome year!


----------



## Enwhysea (Jan 1, 2019)

been a while


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 2, 2019)

Enwhysea said:


> View attachment 4258399 been a while


It's been too long bro hope all is well.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 2, 2019)

4 of 7 slymeballs i popped are female.

3 of 4 giving off that distinct lime smell, couple really standing out and was throwing out some nice veg trichs. Another with the slymer structure and early frost.

Gonna pop the rest next round


----------



## led1k (Jan 2, 2019)

dangledo said:


> 4 of 7 slymeballs i popped are female.
> 
> 3 of 4 giving off that distinct lime smell, couple really standing out and was throwing out some nice veg trichs. Another with the slymer structure and early frost.
> 
> ...


The close up shot is stunning! Very happy looking leaves


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 3, 2019)

hope your fem, rooms are doing great and you and all yours.


----------



## Houstini (Jan 4, 2019)

Thanks doc, can’t wait to get these wet!


----------



## Houstini (Jan 4, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Thanks doc, can’t wait to get these wet!


----------



## C-theGrower (Jan 4, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Silver Blaze
> Day 63 or something
> View attachment 4255869


MAN THATS NICE... where can I get my hands on that. .


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 5, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> MAN THATS NICE... where can I get my hands on that. .


https://docsdankseeds.com/


https://www.dcseedexchange.org/seeds.html#!/Docs-Dank-Seeds/c/21410242/offset=0&sort=nameAsc


https://www.oregoneliteseeds.com/product-category/docs-dank-seeds/



Couple spots I use


----------



## Javadog (Jan 5, 2019)

Just tried out the new site Doc. The payment system worked like a charm. (*R826531555*)

Running your own site is smart. I can help with configs/ideas on that front if needed.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## C-theGrower (Jan 5, 2019)

Bbcchance said:


> https://docsdankseeds.com/
> 
> 
> https://www.dcseedexchange.org/seeds.html#!/Docs-Dank-Seeds/c/21410242/offset=0&sort=nameAsc
> ...


Right on thanks


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 5, 2019)

thanks doc getting the drop today


----------



## jacrispy (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks Doc


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 7, 2019)

are those the clementine crosses?


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 7, 2019)

12 hr soak all As cracked,nothing on the Bs but all have sank


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 7, 2019)

thumper60 said:


> 12 hr soak all As cracked,nothing on the Bs but all have sank


well 17hrs all bs r cracked.very nice I dropped other beans I made this fall at the same time as these, no cracks yet on those.these r some of the fastest sprouting beans I seen in a long time.


----------



## Houstini (Jan 9, 2019)

Slymeball #2, by far the most vigorous growth in veg among 3 females and 2 males. Stem rub is all apple jolly rancher all the way! Can’t wait to see what she does in flower. I’ll post pics of sisters over the next couple days


----------



## nc208 (Jan 10, 2019)

Silver Blaze day 77. Lots of fire and the Do Si Dos really comes through strong on these.
Coming down in a few days when a few more trichs turn amber.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 10, 2019)

Well that looks like a keeper . Beautiful!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 10, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Silver Blaze day 77. Lots of fire and the Do Si Dos really comes through strong on these.
> Coming down in a few days when a few more trichs turn amber.
> 
> View attachment 4262833


I hve high hopes for my silver blaze, it’s got those jaggered sorta leaves soo fingers crossed was real short and tight node spacing in veg?


----------



## nc208 (Jan 10, 2019)

Yes, stretches about 2x to 2.5x in flower and 4/5 ladies are definately keepers. So I had a great ratio out of 10 beans popped.


----------



## C-theGrower (Jan 11, 2019)

Man I got to get my hands on that silver blaze. Anybody want to donate...


----------



## dangledo (Jan 11, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Silver Blaze day 77. Lots of fire and the Do Si Dos really comes through strong on these.
> Coming down in a few days when a few more trichs turn amber.
> 
> View attachment 4262833


Very nice.

Adding that one to the list.


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 11, 2019)

10 for 10 Doc will update in a few weeks


----------



## Mohican (Jan 11, 2019)

Kudos for letting it mature nicely!

Please follow up with a smoke report


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2019)

Looknig great @nc208! 

Glad to hear the testers are popping for everyone. I have been asked about the coating on the testers this round. The purpose and added to weed out the people just looking for seeds. Everyone that pops their seeds and starts reporting back will be told what they are testing.


----------



## feva (Jan 12, 2019)

I like the idea. not knowing lets u get smell taste and what not with out having a predetermined idea of what you think u should get. hope that made sense. lol baked


----------



## Javadog (Jan 12, 2019)

"Wow" Doc....just plain Wow. My pack arrived today. The website seemed professional,
and the packaging is Top Shelf in appearance. Crank That Handle Baby! :0)

I look forward to showcasing the breeds and will start working them into the rotation immediately.

You already hold "darkest purple ever" lol.

Onward and upward!

JD


----------



## too larry (Jan 12, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looknig great @nc208!
> 
> Glad to hear the testers are popping for everyone. I have been asked about the coating on the testers this round. The purpose and added to weed out the people just looking for seeds. Everyone that pops their seeds and starts reporting back will be told what they are testing.


That is pretty ingenious Doc. I bet it is a chore weeding out all the professional Yogi's. We know no one would give you a hard luck story, then sell the seeds on IG.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 12, 2019)

Bbcchance said:


> https://docsdankseeds.com/


Thanks for the link. I was able to get Slymeball and Silver Blaze. I tried to get em at DCSE but they are not shipping north of the boarder. Looking forward to running these and happy to support someone from here.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 13, 2019)

doc, puts out some fire for sure.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 16, 2019)

Got my shipping share confirmation today. Always wanted to try Docs gear. Gonna soak some when they arrive.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 16, 2019)

DOC..When will your first fem,,beans be ready to go?..send me a list of what you will have please.I will take some.


----------



## big cfeezzie (Jan 17, 2019)

Two silver blaze and two type. The triple purple rhino both showed sex. Female it's on and crackin. One silver blaze female the other not showing it's privates. He or She is shy.  in


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 18, 2019)

owe ole Doc an apology. Only got one A3 up out of the five, and none of the B3. I am getting her goin, hopin for a gal. Got other beans up just fine at same time, but its a lil cool in my starter room, so I think that may have affected the process. Thanks for nod to test, greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 18, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> DOC..When will your first fem,,beans be ready to go?..send me a list of what you will have please.I will take some.


Dont know man. They should be done by early june and then will go on to testing

Picked up the soil yesterday


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 18, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looknig great @nc208!
> 
> Glad to hear the testers are popping for everyone. I have been asked about the coating on the testers this round. The purpose and added to weed out the people just looking for seeds. Everyone that pops their seeds and starts reporting back will be told what they are testing.


smart to bad i didn't get any .....i luv suprizes


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 18, 2019)

Nice pile o'dirt!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 18, 2019)

You live in Oregon, what are you doing buying soil?


----------



## widgetkicker (Jan 18, 2019)

Yeah man, in Oregon you get a massive tax break for renting soil. The only thing is, there are so many crooked rental agencies that will claim the soil was dirty when you returned it and steal your security deposit.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 18, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> Dont know man. They should be done by early june and then will go on to testing
> View attachment 4266769
> Picked up the soil yesterday


ok thank you I will still buy some for next year for that's probley to late to buy for this year coming up.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 19, 2019)

Some Doc's testers getting the soak.

Thanks for the opportunity @Dr.D81. Hope to do 'em justice.


----------



## led1k (Jan 19, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Some Doc's testers getting the soak.
> View attachment 4267379
> Thanks for the opportunity @Dr.D81. Hope to do 'em justice.


The glass looks clear but the liquid appears redish? What are they soaking in?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 19, 2019)

led1k said:


> The glass looks clear but the liquid appears redish? What are they soaking in?


URB and distilled h2o


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 19, 2019)

hehe looks like they are floating in ice tea .


----------



## Javadog (Jan 19, 2019)

They do. lolol 

I put my first slymeball into soil. I will surely post here when something good comes of it.


----------



## led1k (Jan 19, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> URB and distilled h2o


I'm guessing they sprout faster? Does a URB treated seed turn into a bigger plant?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 19, 2019)

led1k said:


> I'm guessing they sprout faster? Does a URB treated seed turn into a bigger plant?


They have longer taps in the same amount of time than usual when I germ.
Not sure if they turn into a bigger plant because these are from seed,I have nothing to compare against.Definitely does keep my roots healthy and vigorously growing. I had some pics of It's germ progress,unfortunately they've been deleted after I uploaded them to another thread here. I've had a seed or two nearly sprout completely in the papertowel.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 20, 2019)

dont know if this has been asked yet or not, do you do international shipping on your site @Dr.D81 (Ireland)

Thanks


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> owe ole Doc an apology. Only got one A3 up out of the five, and none of the B3. I am getting her goin, hopin for a gal. Got other beans up just fine at same time, but its a lil cool in my starter room, so I think that may have affected the process. Thanks for nod to test, greatly appreciated.


It happens man. So i know what the A3 is and i will have to look up the B3


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> dont know if this has been asked yet or not, do you do international shipping on your site @Dr.D81 (Ireland)
> 
> Thanks


We do


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> smart to bad i didn't get any .....i luv suprizes


Shoot us an email. We try not to miss anyone but it does happen


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2019)

I get asked the genetics of The Professor Moriarty male I used to make the Gods Gift Bx1 , Slymeball, and Silver Blaze. @nc208 i added your pic to the web page. It got almost a thousand likes on IG


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 20, 2019)

led1k said:


> I'm guessing they sprout faster? Does a URB treated seed turn into a bigger plant?


 Here's a URB treated solo seedlings root porn before up potting.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2019)

Almost finished filling up the 4 by 16 bed for the feminization room. I'm down to adding 100 gallons compost and eight bags of worm compost. Then final amendments and mixing


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 20, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> It happens man. So i know what the A3 is and i will have to look up the B3


Im backwards, I got a B3 up and an unlabeled one that doesn't look quite like the ecsd seedlings I thought it was, so I may have one of each, but for sure B3, sorry bout that.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 20, 2019)

Docs page at Seed Finder is pretty cool:

https://en.seedfinder.eu/database/breeder/Docs_Dank_Seeds/


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 21, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> We do


sweet whats the price for international shipping?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 21, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> Shoot us an email. We try not to miss anyone but it does happen


I did I think ..we are in stall ..still waiting a last reply .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2019)

Looker of a Cherry Pie x Colorado Clementine


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2019)

Had a mouse fuck up my last seed pop so l started more.
30 Triple Purple Rhino
30 Silver Blaze
11 Punch Breath from symbiotic genetics


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 21, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> Had a mouse fuck up my last seed pop so l started more.
> 30 Triple Purple Rhino
> 30 Silver Blaze
> 11 Punch Breath from symbiotic genetics
> View attachment 4268666


Good luck Brother


----------



## too larry (Jan 21, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> Had a mouse fuck up my last seed pop so l started more.
> 30 Triple Purple Rhino
> 30 Silver Blaze
> 11 Punch Breath from symbiotic genetics
> View attachment 4268666


I had a cat scratch dirt around in a tray of cups. When they sprouted there was 2 sprouts in 1 cup. I knew what one of them was, just not which one.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 21, 2019)

too larry said:


> I had a cat scratch dirt around in a tray of cups. When they sprouted there was 2 sprouts in 1 cup. I knew what one of them was, just not which one.


Yea damn thing got a bunch. Only got 5 of the Buckeue Purple thankfully but wrecked the rest. Looking like i got really good germ rates on these and i am fully in my new spot now. that means more space to do things better


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 21, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea damn thing got a bunch. Only got 5 of the Buckeue Purple thankfully but wrecked the rest. Looking like i got really good germ rates on these and i am fully in my new spot now. that means more space to do things better


I have some Buckeye Purple Pics If ya wish to see them .
From a Sweet gal on another forum is were i received the beans ...Very low yield very nice flav .


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 21, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looker of a Cherry Pie x Colorado Clementine
> View attachment 4268664


That's a lush looking beauty!


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 22, 2019)

does the free shipping include international aswell @Dr.D81 ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> does the free shipping include international aswell @Dr.D81 ?


International shipping is either $10 or $15 I can't remember exactly. I will have to check


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 22, 2019)

4 of 5 cracked and have a tip. 1 stubborn one. All of them go into pellets and onto my germ station/cable box.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2019)

Got my original skunk logo drawn up by my hommie and will be getting lots of new swag ordered.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2019)

I will be in Denver this weekend if anyone is going to the Indo Expo


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 23, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> International shipping is either $10 or $15 I can't remember exactly. I will have to check


perfect cheers dude


----------



## Houstini (Jan 23, 2019)

Slymeball 3


----------



## Houstini (Jan 23, 2019)

#5, I’ll be flowering these under 1k DE MH just for fun!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 23, 2019)

That sounds awesome!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2019)

Javadog said:


> That sounds awesome!


That logo was done by one of yours and Mycotechs old myco buddies


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 24, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> 4 of 5 cracked and have a tip. 1 stubborn one. All of them go into pellets and onto my germ station/cable box. View attachment 4269154


*Update- The one with the longest tap is above ground.Won't be long now for the others....(I hope)


----------



## coppershot (Jan 24, 2019)

Thanks for the beans @Dr.D81. My Slymeball and Silver Blaze arrived yesterday... and it came with an awesome surprise. You are too kind, and it is certainly appreciated. Stoked to run your gear...


----------



## too larry (Jan 24, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> I will be in Denver this weekend if anyone is going to the Indo Expo


My sister is in Denver for a week. My niece works hair and makeup for big weddings, and swore she could not get by without her Mom's help. I'll tell her to run by there if she has the time.


----------



## growslut (Jan 24, 2019)

Got sent A23 and B26 for testers. 10/10 popped. Will update as the progress comes along


----------



## Javadog (Jan 24, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> That logo was done by one of yours and Mycotechs old myco buddies


Ahhhh so!


----------



## Houstini (Jan 24, 2019)

growslut said:


> A23 and B26 for testers


Looks like doc was busy #23 &26


----------



## Mohican (Jan 24, 2019)

Look at those phat babies!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 24, 2019)

All packed up and i will be heading out around 2 am for Denver


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 25, 2019)

Testers came today, got a4 and b27 will be soaking them soon, may run 12/12 from seed in a smaller tent, just because I have no room in my Big tent. 4 days into a new cycle


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 25, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Some Doc's testers getting the soak.
> View attachment 4267379
> Thanks for the opportunity @Dr.D81. Hope to do 'em justice.


whats in your water bro? looks like apple cider vinegar or something.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 25, 2019)

Doc Brother its so dam good. keep being you my brother. much love and respect.


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Jan 25, 2019)

Love ur stuff doc can't wait till taxes come gonna get a good variety of your strains as always man ur knowledge and everything is great . keep up great work man of u had to pick what would be one ur favorites as far as yield but also quality good balance thanks


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 25, 2019)

DCobeen said:


> whats in your water bro? looks like apple cider vinegar or something.


Jack Daniels Gets the taproots so inebriated they jump right outta the shell.

Lol nah,it's URB


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 25, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> URB and distilled h2o


Where can I buy that stuff at for I would love to try any thing that is new to me.Where do I get that URB at and what is it?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 25, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> Where can I buy that stuff at for I would love to try any thing that is new to me.Where do I get that URB at and what is it?


URB Natural is the product.They have samples for the price of shipping.I'm no good with links from my phone.You'll have to Google it. My apologies @Dr.D81.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 25, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> Had a mouse fuck up my last seed pop so l started more.
> 30 Triple Purple Rhino
> 30 Silver Blaze
> 11 Punch Breath from symbiotic genetics
> View attachment 4268666


When them fem, beans are ready to go I WOUNT SOME OF THEM SOON AS I CAN GET THEM.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 25, 2019)

Two A-22's up 3 to go.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 25, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> When them fem, beans are ready to go I WOUNT SOME OF THEM SOON AS I CAN GET THEM.


Why not just grow some regs in the mean time? Not that big a deal to pick out some males.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 26, 2019)

led1k said:


> I'm guessing they sprout faster? Does a URB treated seed turn into a bigger plant?


Feeding makes bigger plants .
Fresh seeds don't even need a soaking just moist soil or medium .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 26, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Why not just grow some regs in the mean time? Not that big a deal to pick out some males.


Yeah.....Not like its hard to do


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jan 26, 2019)

Thanks doc. Of all the breeders doc is probably one of the kindest and most generous. Imo. Humble polite southern guy.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 26, 2019)

He is!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 26, 2019)

As I can personally confirm. :0)


----------



## dangledo (Jan 27, 2019)

Slymeballs 9 finger leaf pheno. She's by far the prettiest of 4 females. Potent lime/ fuel smell. Just barely moving it and the smell takes over the garden. Not quite the lime slurpee that the slymer has, very close though.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 27, 2019)

Slymeballs 7 finger leaf pheno. Now this is the loudest lime slurpee smell I've had. Even more than the original slymer cut, it seems. Unfortunately not as pretty and
looks like it will take another week plus to flower than the 9 finger pheno, but I'll save my opinion until she's done in another 3 weeks or so. Absolute mouth watering smell. Nice chunky lowers too.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 27, 2019)

NICE


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 28, 2019)

Slyme me


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 28, 2019)

Fems are nice as you don't waste plant count on a male. also if you go start to finish you don't have to add couple extra or get the WTF I got 6 males out of 12 I am screwed this season. Something like that is why Fems are good to have. In Oregon only flowering plants count so you pop extra Reg or like doc a shit ton and find the keepers


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 28, 2019)

3 Girls finally got their new shoe. I'm still waiting on 1,I'm pretty sure I killed one digging thru the pellet to see wtf was going on.


I'll give them a week -10 days to adjust and get their feet.Then flip for sex.


----------



## too larry (Jan 28, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> 3 Girls finally got their new shoe. I'm still waiting one 1,I'm pretty sure I killed one digging thru the pellet to see wtf was going on.
> 
> View attachment 4272492
> I'll give them a week -10 days to adjust and get their feet.Then flip for sex.


Most strains reach sexual maturity at 4-6 weeks. No need to cut back your light hours until at least a month in. Just be costing yourself growth.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 28, 2019)

too larry said:


> Most strains reach sexual maturity at 4-6 weeks. No need to cut back your light hours until at least a month in. Just be costing yourself growth.


Thanks,I'm not running these for yield this time around.I'm pheno hunting.I'll sex them,and pop 'em back in veg,transplant into a 1 or 2 gal fabric pot,top for clones of the girls,then flip 'em. I need them small,can't take up too much real estate from the known flowering gals.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 28, 2019)

@Dr.D81 I saw it mentioned in another thread(I think),we are to cull/pull our males.I'm doing so anyway...no room. Can you verify this good sir?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 28, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Slymeballs 9 finger leaf pheno. She's by far the prettiest of 4 females. Potent lime/ fuel smell. Just barely moving it and the smell takes over the garden. Not quite the lime slurpee that the slymer has, very close though.
> View attachment 4271746
> View attachment 4271749
> View attachment 4271751
> View attachment 4271754


Nicely done x2 on the slymballs. Georgous gals.


----------



## durbanblue (Jan 28, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> @Dr.D81 I saw it mentioned in another thread(I think),we are to cull/pull our males.I'm doing so anyway...no room. Can you verify this good sir?


Doc asked the same of me.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 29, 2019)

durbanblue said:


> Doc asked the same of me.


Thank you.


----------



## big cfeezzie (Jan 29, 2019)

A1 in paper towel.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2019)

Howdy everyone. Just got back from the Indo Expo yesterday lunch time and by the time i mafe it home i was super done. Crashed out hella early. I left the Expo about 30 minutes before closed and drove the whole way back. Stoped for a rest just in OR for an hour and a half and got back going at dawn. Was a super show and got to meet a lot of great new poeple and saw a lot of our friends. Picked up a ton of seeds for my hommies and my self and really was a great time. Was how the Emerald Cup used to be minus all the flower for sale


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2019)

Yes on the testers i would like the males killed off. If you have bought my gear it is your to do with as you please. I only ask if it is used you show credit for what was used that is all.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 29, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 4272883


Damn dude that's a sweet pile of beans! Glad it as such a fun trip and went so well.


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 29, 2019)

little up date Doc the a5 is looking great,all the b5 r showing mutant leaves an slower growth but I like under dogsLOL10 days they will go to flower room.will up date then


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 29, 2019)

DOC..OR ANY ONE THAT CAN HELP.Iam looking for a strain that is called PINKLEBERRY it is a OREGON strain.reg, or fem, if any one knows where I can buy that strain and get it shipped to me pm me that would be great and I will owe you one..thank you people for reading.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2019)

That ECSD from Shoreline looks interesting


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 29, 2019)

A3, 1/5, my bad, apologies for the blurple


----------



## led1k (Jan 29, 2019)

Psyched! A12 & B12 all popped. Got a bonus seed in the A12 Hope it's a girl 
.


----------



## big cfeezzie (Jan 31, 2019)

Got so cold that i thought the seeds weren't going to germinate.my room didn't get past 65f yesterday. Took them put them in the bearded dragon cage. Checked this morning and oh yeah it's on. All five have tails.


----------



## big cfeezzie (Jan 31, 2019)

A1 in dirt


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 31, 2019)

mine looks like a mutant. B3. Still alive see if it will grow out of it.


----------



## led1k (Jan 31, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> mine looks like a mutant. B3. Still alive see if it will grow out of it.


Just one of them? I have a couple that are starting a little funky but I might have damaged them when planting?


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 31, 2019)

led1k said:


> Just one of them? I have a couple that are starting a little funky but I might have damaged them when planting?


yea, I fucked up the a3's with dampening, its a b3 and its one of ten youngins, the other 9 seem fine, did nothing diff and it started normal. I too was trying to backtrack my steps but i don't remember having to mess with any helmets or anything this lil round.


----------



## led1k (Jan 31, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> yea, I fucked up the a3's with dampening, its a b3 and its one of ten youngins, the other 9 seem fine, did nothing diff and it started normal. I too was trying to backtrack my steps but i don't remember having to mess with any helmets or anything this lil round.


The pics show lots of green happiness! Well done.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 31, 2019)

If by dampening you mean damping off then that is really hard to 
control and is not entirely understood (recall that a fungal attack 
was likely)


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 31, 2019)

basically let em get too wet from the get go and not under a proper light to kickstart em. Was using an old heating pad that was smaller than the plug tray size, had the humidity, but it got cold in that room at night, think it was the wetness and the coolness. Bought a seedmat. Next batch, under a bigger light, they bounced right up it seems. Im fixin to pop another pile, and I think I got everything covered, so we'll go from there, wish me luck, lol. I did notice I got a lil impatient this last time and I won't be so inclined to give up on em, Ima thinkin also


----------



## Javadog (Jan 31, 2019)

Zero worries. You will rock the rest. :0)


----------



## smokebros (Feb 5, 2019)

Nice haul of seeds there Doc! I saw you and Matt (dankonomics) had a chance to meet up, did he pass you any of his gear at all?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 5, 2019)

When I get a batch I will gladly show ya what they can do .


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 5, 2019)

Tpr doing its thing 
 
I’m going to pop the testers in a week or two just trying to find some room..


----------



## Houstini (Feb 6, 2019)

Slymeball #4 week 1


----------



## JeffSessions (Feb 7, 2019)

Any info on Buffalo OG #4 / Bear Creek Kush cross?


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 7, 2019)

@Dr.D81, apologies, had to cull the mutant, it was not growing out of it, B3, if I owe ya anything, let me know. Seein all your pic strains and others, I'd like to know what it was, though, lol.


----------



## thumper60 (Feb 9, 2019)

well got the A5s uppotted an in flower room,iam a little worried about stretch on these all plants on the table were poped10 days before the A5 an a5 r the tallest.the b5 r getting held in veg for abit longer running mega crop this run after 10 plus yrs with bontincare should be fun got 5 strains on the table


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 11, 2019)

Triple purple rhino day 21


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 11, 2019)

I think that's one I am gonna need in my life. By this time next year, I would like to have at least 2-3 different colorful strains.


----------



## big cfeezzie (Feb 11, 2019)

4 a1's out off soil. Number 5 didn't come up . @Dr.D81 little seedling of squash,watermelon,or whatever I put in with the worms is coming out the bottom.About to get pulled.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 11, 2019)

Javadog said:


> If by dampening you mean damping off then that is really hard to
> control and is not entirely understood (recall that a fungal attack
> was likely)


You are correct sir!

I just had a very healthy seedling go from happy to the very next day looking very sad, the day after it was toast. No reason for it to be affected, none of the other seedlings around it suffered any loss. 

Out of the blue and gone just like that.


----------



## numberfour (Feb 12, 2019)

Many Thanks 
 
Happy days, taken a year or two longer than I wanted but finally got some DDS in the house.


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 12, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Many Thanks
> View attachment 4281132
> Happy days, taken a year or two longer than I wanted but finally got some DDS in the house.


the doc,,he has great beans,every one of his I have grew was great.ky


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 12, 2019)

Gets more beautiful everyday and it seems really floral scented soo far loving it


----------



## thumper60 (Feb 14, 2019)

just chopped a male b5 it showed under 16-8iam a man of my word gone.iam really likeing the b5sgood nose already just a bit slow on veg.a5s are ripping 1 week in 12-12 no sign of sex yet I got 1 pheno of it that's showing lots of purple with great nose


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 15, 2019)

Beauty


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 18, 2019)

Not sure how many of you guys follow along over on IG, but ol Docs getting real close to having 20,000 followers so he partnered up a bit with https://theseedoutlet.com/ to give away a pretty nice little glass rig if anyones interested, glass pendant and plenty of seeds up as prizes too


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 18, 2019)

Happy as with my tpr so far


----------



## jacrispy (Feb 19, 2019)

This tester train has left the station.
I’ll run these with some “boysenberry hashplants & check in ‘bout once a week


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 19, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Happy as with my tpr so far View attachment 4285256View attachment 4285257View attachment 4285258View attachment 4285259


that looks dam good and docks beans pop easey all the beans I got from him in the past where good and grow great weed.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 19, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> that looks dam good and docks beans pop easey all the beans I got from him in the past where good and grow great weed.


Both phenos look solid and I’m excited to try them, this will be my first full purple weed we don’t get thst too much in Aus lol


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 20, 2019)

Day 31 can someone tell me how long the average tpr will go?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

Still waiting on test beans


----------



## Javadog (Feb 20, 2019)

Sorry B....I checked my logs and I only see notes for two TPRs that I had to pull as male.
...and this is where I got a mad-purple female also. I just seem to have forgotten to enter
her into the log. I do also recall her being typical...I would go as long as 19-10 weeks under
and HPS or 8-9 under my LEC.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 20, 2019)

Javadog said:


> Sorry B....I checked my logs and I only see notes for two TPRs that I had to pull as male.
> ...and this is where I got a mad-purple female also. I just seem to have forgotten to enter
> her into the log. I do also recall her being typical...I would go as long as 19-10 weeks under
> and HPS or 8-9 under my LEC.


Cheers jdog can’t wait to see this girl in full flower


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Feb 21, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Day 31 can someone tell me how long the average tpr will go? View attachment 4286558


 It will run 55 to 70+ days depending on the pheno you have. Yours is looking bad ass bro..great job!


----------



## jacrispy (Feb 21, 2019)

2 of pack “a” popped in 24 hours & the rest of both packs popped on the 2nd day so 100% germ rate. Stuck them all in cups of ffof & put them under a t-5, won’t be long they had fat tails.
(All the “other” seeds popped as well)


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 21, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Day 31 can someone tell me how long the average tpr will go? View attachment 4286558


that looks dam good.


----------



## growslut (Feb 22, 2019)

The first tester male B26 got the chop today. Noticed pre-flower balls so stuck it into 12/12 in a 2L pot. Few days later more balls showed up. Chop and drop, baby.

All of the B26 plants are showing the same variegated coloring pattern on the leaves.


----------



## growslut (Feb 22, 2019)

This plant is the biggest of all the testers--A23. Thought it was going to be a male, but the pre-flowers popped out some pistils so she's a lady! Its in its final 20L root master pot. Going to train a bit more then flip to flower.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 23, 2019)

A22's 2 left up for sexing.1 male and 1 female.Was hoping the male was a female he looks great.He will be culled tomorrow.  Female


----------



## led1k (Feb 23, 2019)

growslut said:


> The first tester male B26 got the chop today. Noticed pre-flower balls so stuck it into 12/12 in a 2L pot. Few days later more balls showed up. Chop and drop, baby.
> 
> All of the B26 plants are showing the same variegated coloring pattern on the leaves.
> View attachment 4287854View attachment 4287855View attachment 4287856View attachment 4287857View attachment 4287858


For some reason images are not showing up. Post shows the name of the image file but you can't click on a link to see the actual image. @sunni ? Edit to add pic of prob... Can't add picture. Server Error.


----------



## jacrispy (Feb 23, 2019)

both packs of testers are above ground.
I'm gonna veg the shit out of them
8-10 wks ,
mostly cause thats the wait time for the bloom room.
anybody know what strain these testers are?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 23, 2019)

jacrispy said:


> both packs of testers are above ground.
> 
> anybody know what strain these testers are?


Congrats.
Nope.Doc is the gatekeeper and will tell you.


----------



## sunni (Feb 23, 2019)

led1k said:


> For some reason images are not showing up. Post shows the name of the image file but you can't click on a link to see the actual image. @sunni ? Edit to add pic of prob... Can't add picture. Server Error.


I see


----------



## thumper60 (Feb 24, 2019)

little update the a5s r still growing past my lights,well b5s had one show sex under 18-6 the rest hermied last few days oh well they were runts from the get go.so got 4 a5 female out of 5 beans hope the stretch stops soon running out of room 4-6in between nodes 18in from a 1k yikes!


----------



## Scolwell19 (Feb 25, 2019)

Gotta wait a few days for my new tent to show up then time to start these.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 25, 2019)

thumper60 said:


> little update the a5s r still growing past my lights,well b5s had one show sex under 18-6 the rest hermied last few days oh well they were runts from the get go.so got 4 a5 female out of 5 beans hope the stretch stops soon running out of room 4-6in between nodes 18in from a 1k yikes!


herms may be why he don't want any names out, lol.


----------



## too larry (Feb 25, 2019)

Scolwell19 said:


> Gotta wait a few days for my new tent to show up then time to start these. View attachment 4289505


Dude, I was thinking we had so much in common. Then the picture loaded. Never mind. Different kind of tent.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 26, 2019)

too larry said:


> Dude, I was thinking we had so much in common. Then the picture loaded. Never mind. Different kind of tent.


Damn it Larry I love how old school you do it homie


----------



## too larry (Feb 26, 2019)

Bbcchance said:


> Damn it Larry I love how old school you do it homie


I need an old school infrastructure update. I saw where my screen room was covered by downed trees. I'll have to move it find the sun. Plus having to bushwhack to get to it. Wouldn't be easy with a tray of sprouts. I'm leaning toward not popping any seeds until summer anyway. I'll sort something out by then.


----------



## growslut (Feb 26, 2019)

2nd male got the choppy-chop. B26

It was thirsty at the time


----------



## jacrispy (Feb 26, 2019)

Graduated from the t-5 to a 315


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 28, 2019)

They look good.
I plant my seedlings low in the cup and as they stretch I add more dirt to support them.


----------



## eddy600 (Feb 28, 2019)

Got my testers in the mail from Doc,i ran out of room to run the B24 & A23 this run. I am running 4 inspector Lestrade & 2 orange dose this run.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 28, 2019)

two different phenos of triple purple rhino, really happy with how these are growing, seems like a very stable strain

More sativa don pheno





Indica dom pheno 
Haha just realised I need to take more pics of the second one she’s really starting to show off.


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 1, 2019)

eddy600 said:


> Got my testers in the mail from Doc,i ran out of room to run the B24 & A23 this run. I am running 4 inspector Lestrade & 2 orange dose this run.


Hey Eddie, on those lestrade watch the short bushy indica looking ones, mine threw some late nanners on those ones, the taller more sativa looking ones were solid females with killer frost and great Terps, real nice and sweet  pretty plant with good smells, but closer up quite a few nanners at least one per bud


----------



## eddy600 (Mar 1, 2019)

Bbcchance said:


> Hey Eddie, on those lestrade watch the short bushy indica looking ones, mine threw some late nanners on those ones, the taller more sativa looking ones were solid females with killer frost and great Terps, real nice and sweet View attachment 4291732 pretty plant with good smells, but closer up quite a few nannersView attachment 4291733 at least one per budView attachment 4291736


 I seems to be a high feeding plant the only 4 out of 24 to show a deficiency,i left them in the solo cups to long moving 4 yards of soil for outdoors.


----------



## durbanblue (Mar 5, 2019)

Thanks @Dr.D81 finally arrived. Will get these in the ground ASAP. Thanks again.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 5, 2019)

You know what it is, smells of berries n like grape very loud tho. Day 44
How long do you think this pheno will go @Dr.D81? Cheers


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 5, 2019)

growslut said:


> View attachment 4290215 View attachment 4290216
> 
> 2nd male got the choppy-chop. B26
> 
> It was thirsty at the time


How are you cleaning your pots ? 
I’ve been using the 10g’s & 3g’s . I hate cleaning them, I soak then scrub brush , then wash with a rag. Then let dry n wash a couple more times as I always seem to miss spots . I’m changing my setup, and trying to cut my maintenance down, thinking of going back to standard pots because they are so much easier to clean.


----------



## growslut (Mar 5, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> How are you cleaning your pots ?
> I’ve been using the 10g’s & 3g’s . I hate cleaning them, I soak then scrub brush , then wash with a rag. Then let dry n wash a couple more times as I always seem to miss spots . I’m changing my setup, and trying to cut my maintenance down, thinking of going back to standard pots because they are so much easier to clean.


My cleaning regimen sounds a lot like yours. I soak in water/quick scrub, then soak in bleach, then deep clean. Those corners are tricky and stuff gets stuck in them easily, but if I clean every ridge from the top down individually, it seems to do better than when I try to clean the bottom all at once. 

Actually, unless there is a problem I have quit washing the pots between uses. I figure if I'm reusing soil then the same pots should have similar mineral deposits. Its been saving a lot of work and seems to be working fine with no issues so far.


----------



## C-theGrower (Mar 5, 2019)

Has any one here grown ( frank's gift X Professor Morty) I believe it's called?


----------



## big cfeezzie (Mar 6, 2019)

This is my triple purple rhino. From looking at @Bongsmoke420's his looks frostier that mine. I think I need to reamened the soil this is three run water only. I think this is 6 2weeks of flowering. Mine strated fading 2 weeks ago.


----------



## big cfeezzie (Mar 6, 2019)

Silver blaze.


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 6, 2019)

Coming along pretty good  soon as the roots fill up these cups they will go into #2 pots.
No dark cycles in the veg room-out


----------



## Houstini (Mar 6, 2019)

Pardon the gnat, Slymeball #3


----------



## Houstini (Mar 6, 2019)

Slymeball #5


----------



## Houstini (Mar 6, 2019)

Slymeball #2 all at day 35


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 8, 2019)

big cfeezzie said:


> This is my triple purple rhino. From looking at @Bongsmoke420's his looks frostier that mine. I think I need to reamened the soil this is three run water only. I think this is 6 2weeks of flowering. Mine strated fading 2 weeks ago.View attachment 4295247 View attachment 4295248


Similar pheno isn’t it, it’s under a 630w de cmh and it just frosting the shit out of everything and hlg on the sides... day 46 I might taper my nutes down and harvest in a week and abit... smells good like fruit never had pink/purple weed like this


----------



## growslut (Mar 9, 2019)

I thought two more A23 tester plants showed pre-flower ballsacs, so I placed them both into flower in 2L pots without up-potting.

Both surprised me by shooting pistils a little while later. But then a few days after that one of the plants added ball sacs to the lady parts. There are a dozen+ ball sacs all up and down the whole plant, even the top nugs. It got the chop right after taking these pics

My tents have had some issues with herms, but its not any of the typical stressors (light leaks, heat etc). The herms might be triggered by the upright fan, the light intensity--or both. I do believe there is a genetic tendency to herm on the plants that do. My best guess is that its a combination of all the little factors coming together and causing the herm.


----------



## growslut (Mar 9, 2019)

Here are a few pics of the other A23 Tester.

Still appears to be stable. 



e


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2019)

U.S. Government is taking comments on de-scheduling cannabis:

https://www.regulations.gov/documen...vOa3fzHhTzoWlkG2bplZ-FeevibJrnlSA8Nzu5Kv-Z0lg

Send comments by 3-14!!!


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Mar 11, 2019)

anybody know where to get some Triple Purple Rhino seeds? have tried everywhere that i know of


----------



## durbanblue (Mar 11, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> anybody know where to get some Triple Purple Rhino seeds? have tried everywhere that i know of


Try the doc himself.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Mar 11, 2019)

any idea on where to source some TPR @Dr.D81 ?


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 11, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> anybody know where to get some Triple Purple Rhino seeds? have tried everywhere that i know of


send doc a pm and he will tell you.


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 11, 2019)

Mohican said:


> U.S. Government is taking comments on de-scheduling cannabis:
> 
> https://www.regulations.gov/documen...vOa3fzHhTzoWlkG2bplZ-FeevibJrnlSA8Nzu5Kv-Z0lg
> 
> Send comments by 3-14!!!


I SENT ONE TO THEM AND TOLD THEM THAT POT AND POT OIL SAVED MY LIFE WHEN I HAD CANCER AND THAT IS A TRUE FACT.HOPE MY COMMENT HELPS.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 13, 2019)

Doc has a website now:
https://docsdankseeds.com
There is a Contact Form on that very page. :0)


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 13, 2019)

Getting ready to drop Mendo x Clementine and Gods Gift BX1.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 14, 2019)

Nearly ready to chop


----------



## growslut (Mar 15, 2019)

Another boy bites the dust. A23 tester.

Been experimenting with different training techniques and was happy with the shape of this plant with no topping, just bending the main stem over and letting the bottom growth fill out.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 19, 2019)

Hey Doc - look what I got:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Houstini (Mar 19, 2019)

B11 and C1 finally hitting dirt can’t wait to see what pops up! They’re in that tray somewhere


----------



## big cfeezzie (Mar 20, 2019)

A1 one male down. To the worm bin he goes.


----------



## big cfeezzie (Mar 20, 2019)

The last 3 a1's .


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 20, 2019)

growslut said:


> Another boy bites the dust. A23 tester.
> 
> Been experimenting with different training techniques and was happy with the shape of this plant with no topping, just bending the main stem over and letting the bottom growth fill out.
> 
> View attachment 4300768 View attachment 4300771


what a3 I did get up was a mutant male. None of the b3's popped. Ive yet to see any other ab3's anywhere here or IG. I can see why they were testers, lol


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 20, 2019)

Mohican said:


> Hey Doc - look what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I can see is Joe Camel with his shades on in that third picture. Damn you billboard advertising!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 20, 2019)

Howdy guys sorry ihave been away with out checking in. Been pretty hectic working and looking for a farm but butt hopefully we are done hunting if all goes well. Everything is looking good. Sorry about those herms on the A23 there man. I will have to go through and make all my notes from your reports and yes everyone testers are testers for a reason. Not every cross works out and any one that has tested for Bodhi can tell you everything tested does not make it to market. Thats a cool piece of wood bro. We have been doing more woodwork lately. My mom will be in friday for my birthday weekend. Cant wait to show her around. Last trip she was iced in at the hotel


----------



## growslut (Mar 21, 2019)

Welcome back, Doc!

Here's another update on the testers. Another A23 male got chopped.

 


And the earlier posted A23 (edit--this is another B26 tester, not A23) is showing impressive growth. Its starting to frost up and is decent sized for being stuck in a 2L container (a bit bigger than a solo cup). Bad news is that it did drop a banana at week 3 or 4 of flower. Its just one, so for the time being it is staying in the tent. But one more strike and it's out.


----------



## growslut (Mar 21, 2019)

Also snapped a couple pics to show the leaf variegation on the B26 testers. My understanding is that this trait is rare, but 5/5 of the B26 all have it.


----------



## big cfeezzie (Mar 21, 2019)

B1 in paper towel. I late with these. Just now getting room for them.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 21, 2019)

I will have to look but i bet b26 is going to be Buffalo Og 3 x bck as that buffalo cut passes that trait


----------



## Phished880 (Mar 21, 2019)

@Dr.D81 do you expect to have any Triple Rhino seeds available anytime soon?


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 21, 2019)

My other pheno of tpr, another week or so maybe


----------



## JeffSessions (Mar 22, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> I will have to look but i bet b26 is going to be Buffalo Og 3 x bck as that buffalo cut passes that trait


Have any info on the buffalo cut? Got a pack of these with DCSE and they are just showing. Stoutest and loudest looking like a boy and wondering if I should keep him. Leaves are mitteny compared to other 4.


----------



## Scolwell19 (Mar 22, 2019)

Some gods gift bx1. Seeds popped on March 11th.


----------



## big cfeezzie (Mar 23, 2019)

Forgot to check these b1s was busy yesterday .4 out5 have long roots.put in dirt today.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 23, 2019)

Got 1 of 4 TPRs to pop the pellet.Was told by Doc to crack and or scuff the beans.Never done it before so I'm not sure I did it correctly.Watched a few vids,will give it a go with the rest of the pack in a bit.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2019)

Don't try to peel them off of the towel. Just cut the towel and plant it with the seed.


----------



## big cfeezzie (Mar 25, 2019)

4 B1's up out of soil. One still waiting


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 25, 2019)

A12 & b15 hanging out under a pair of nanos with some boysenberry hash plants topped em once 
‘Bout 4 wks till bloom they are gonna be huge


----------



## Houstini (Mar 25, 2019)

Slymeball #3 day 52


----------



## led1k (Mar 26, 2019)

jacrispy said:


> A12 & b15 hanging out under a pair of nanos with some boysenberry hash plantsView attachment 4306844 topped em once
> ‘Bout 4 wks till bloom they are gonna be huge


I have A12 and B12 and your grow is GORGEOUS! Can you mark them or even better take a couple individual shots? SDoh... is it the blue cup?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 26, 2019)

A22 tester. @Dr.D81 any info on her?


----------



## Mellow old School (Mar 26, 2019)

Very nice *CoB-nUT*...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 26, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Very nice *CoB-nUT*...


Thank you Mellow old School.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 26, 2019)

B11 trifoliate


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 26, 2019)

Its so cute, like a little propeller!


----------



## growslut (Mar 28, 2019)

Another B26 tester hermied pretty hard. The entire plant developed balls and bananas all up and down it. 

The plant did get defoliated a few days before the boy-parts showed up. So maybe that stress was the trigger, but after both females I've grown have shown hermy traits, I do believe this strain seems prone to be intersex.


----------



## thumper60 (Mar 28, 2019)

all of my A5 an B5 hermied.thanks for the try out Doc.


----------



## thenasty1 (Mar 28, 2019)

one of my tpr phenos, lower branch. week 7 or so when this was taken. almost at the end of week 8 now, she will be ready soon
has a sourish nose to it thus far, reminds me of casey jones a bit


----------



## thenasty1 (Mar 28, 2019)

same pheno, day 15 of flower, different environment.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 29, 2019)

5 for 5 germination. Sorry for late start. Crazy Spring limited space. Will be running these outdoors this summer.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 29, 2019)

5 for 5 here too. Growing outdoors with the others.


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 29, 2019)

DOC, how is your fem, beans coming along?????????????


----------



## Houstini (Mar 29, 2019)

Just gonna leave this Slymeball here, my #5 @57 days 10000k 1k DE flowering experiment


----------



## coppershot (Mar 30, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Just gonna leave this Slymeball here, my #5 @57 days 10000k 1k DE flowering experiment View attachment 4309019View attachment 4309020


Looks awesome!

I got two girls finishing week 3. One looks similar to yours with respect to structure and she has a wonderful stem rub. The other is more sativa leaning but less interesting on the rub... high hope's for them both.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 30, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> I got two girls finishing week 3. One looks similar to yours with respect to structure and she has a wonderful stem rub. The other is more sativa leaning but less interesting on the rub... high hope's for them both.


I can’t wait to see how they smoke. The other one has bulbous flowers and reeks of lime and green apple.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 30, 2019)

Houstini said:


> I can’t wait to see how they smoke. The other one has bulbous flowers and reeks of lime and green apple.


Are they both the same color? At what point did they purple up and did you drops temps?

I am hoping for lime terps.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 30, 2019)

Slymeball #3 this is the apple/lime pheno just starting to turn purple on the fade day 58. Nice bulbous buds. @coppershot you will likely find nice lime or green Apple pheno in the Slymeball


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 30, 2019)

Gorgeous Slymeballs @Houstini looks dank. Nicely done.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 30, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Gorgeous Slymeballs @Houstini looks dank. Nicely done.


Thank you.


----------



## Scolwell19 (Mar 31, 2019)

Update on gods gift bx1
Seeds popped on 3/11/19


----------



## big cfeezzie (Mar 31, 2019)

A1's two male's killed this after noon. Only one A1 left.


----------



## big cfeezzie (Mar 31, 2019)

That's 3 males a1's one that didn't show up to the party. And this female glad to have her.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 31, 2019)

Has anyone received their genetic lineup from Doc on their testers?


----------



## big cfeezzie (Mar 31, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Has anyone received their genetic lineup from Doc on their testers?


No I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 31, 2019)

big cfeezzie said:


> No I haven't heard anything yet.


Thank you.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 1, 2019)

big cfeezzie said:


> No I haven't heard anything yet.


Nope but I just got my seeds today


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 1, 2019)

I have A 25 and B11
Very tiny light colored sat like seeds


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 1, 2019)

B15 showed a few males & I culled them


----------



## big cfeezzie (Apr 3, 2019)

B1's 4 looking good one. Lookin mutated.


----------



## rsvp_gardens (Apr 3, 2019)

Day 1 of flower. I ended up with one female of A12 and B17 and 2 of C6. The last picture is actually about 10 days into flower. It was a runt that I decided to flower out instead of cull because of low female numbers.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Apr 3, 2019)

Tpr day 73 haha think it’s ready this one should get me heaps stoned 
Beautiful plant


----------



## Scolwell19 (Apr 4, 2019)

Update on gods gift bx1.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 4, 2019)

Sorry to see all those stumps Jacrispy


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 5, 2019)

Javadog said:


> Sorry to see all those stumps Jacrispy


it's cool i just popped 20 more 
10 mother's milkXninja turtles &
10 gg4XLBL


----------



## thenasty1 (Apr 5, 2019)

tpr, day 21. 320w 3000k qb lighting
 
flower close up


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 6, 2019)

A-22 Nearing its end.She'll get the axe in a few days.Doc stated on I*G *he was going to release the names soon.This was at the beginning of the week.
No Idea what mine is,but I'm gonna try to reveg her.She seems special.
Hard frosty nugs.Fruity sweetness with some stank lingering on the back end.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 6, 2019)

jacrispy said:


> it's cool i just popped 20 more
> 10 mother's milkXninja turtles &
> 10 gg4XLBL


There we go!

That is my attitude. I run a ton for fun! :0)

P.S. Fine Work CoB!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 6, 2019)

Been nuts around here but as the couple of you i talk to on the phone know it is building up to some cool new shit. I am behind but here is the tester genetic list now most all have been popped

A = Professor Moriarty male
1-13 = GG 4 s1 #1 - #13
21 = Escher #1 
22 = Escher #2 
23 = Escher #3 
24 = 89 Romulan 
25 = Nibiru 

B = Bear Creek Kush male 
1= 89 Romulan 
2= Chernobyl 
3= Buffalo Og 3 
4= Franks Gift 
5= nibiru 
6= blue knight 
7= carpe diem 
8= Bruce Banner 3 
9= Bubba Kush aka 97 
10 & 17 = lambs breath 
11= La Bamba 10 
12= La Bamba 9 
13= Van Gogh 
14= mendo breath 
15= Escher 2 
16= Buffalo 4 
18= BCK f2 doc cut 
21= BCK f2 210 
22= BCK f2 1 
23= BCK f2 3 
24= BCK f2 19 
25= BCK f2 25 
26= BCK f2 13 

C= Clementine male 
1= Golden Triangle 
2= Clementine 2 F2 
3= Cherry Pie 
4= SSDD 
5= Silver Blaze 1 
6= Silver Blaze 2 
7= Gods Gift bx1 #9 
8= PCG Cookies 
9= Clementine 4 f2 
10= legend og


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 6, 2019)

I have Prof Moriarty x gg#4 and Bear Creek kush x Frank's gift going now. 10 for 10 above ground and vegging.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Apr 6, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> Been nuts around here but as the couple of you i talk to on the phone know it is building up to some cool new shit. I am behind but here is the tester genetic list now most all have been popped
> 
> A = Professor Moriarty male
> 1-13 = GG 4 s1 #1 - #13
> ...


Been waiting for room, and I’m just getting it, they going in the drink tonight, I have b27?? Not on the list... bck f2 still?


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Apr 6, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Been waiting for room, and I’m just getting it, they going in the drink tonight, I have b27?? Not on the list... bck f2 still?


ooo ur waiting for me  sorry mate


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 6, 2019)

Professor Moriarty x Escher#2



CoB_nUt said:


> A-22 Nearing its end.She'll get the axe in a few days.Doc stated on I*G *he was going to release the names soon.This was at the beginning of the week.
> No Idea what mine is,but I'm gonna try to reveg her.She seems special.
> Hard frosty nugs.Fruity sweetness with some stank lingering on the back end.View attachment 4313112 View attachment 4313113 View attachment 4313114 View attachment 4313115


Thank you @Javadog.
Time to go look up Escher.


----------



## big cfeezzie (Apr 7, 2019)

B1's aka Bear creek kush x Romulan #1


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 7, 2019)

Those LVTK x Mimosa sound like a solid mix of goodness


----------



## coppershot (Apr 7, 2019)

Doc your Slymeball is awesome. The two of em are packing the most frost in my room and just finishing week 4.


----------



## big cfeezzie (Apr 7, 2019)

Giggsy70 said:


> Those LVTK x Mimosa sound like a solid mix of goodness


Yes sir. I'm testing those for HydroRed .


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 8, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> A-22 Nearing its end.She'll get the axe in a few days.Doc stated on I*G *he was going to release the names soon.This was at the beginning of the week.
> No Idea what mine is,but I'm gonna try to reveg her.She seems special.
> Hard frosty nugs.Fruity sweetness with some stank lingering on the back end.View attachment 4313112 View attachment 4313113 View attachment 4313114 View attachment 4313115


That's why I take clones before they go in the bloom room. The last reveg took 6 months before I was able to take clones. You can always cull the ones you don't want.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 9, 2019)

curious old fart said:


> That's why I take clones before they go in the bloom room. The last reveg took 6 months before I was able to take clones. You can always cull the ones you don't want.


She was/is a solo cup competition plant.Only 12" tall.Maybe I should've topped for clone as there was very minimal sidebranching to clone from.


----------



## rsvp_gardens (Apr 10, 2019)

Day 8 of flower for A12, B17, C6
  
And day 19ish for this C6 being flowered out in a 1gal


----------



## Scolwell19 (Apr 11, 2019)

1 Month Update.
Gods gift bx1
Sprouted 3/11/19


----------



## Scolwell19 (Apr 12, 2019)

Female or too soon to tell yet?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 12, 2019)

Looking girly to me.A stigma should pop SOON. It doesn't have the physical appearance of the male nut cluster or "pre nuts" heh.


----------



## Houstini (Apr 12, 2019)

This is my #5 cut of Slymeball. Reeks of gardenia and gas! 72 days on the lowers


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 12, 2019)

Tester A22 Escher#2(Grape OG×Dr.Who)×Professor Moriarty(God's Gift×Super Qrazy).She was ran in a solo cup competition here.12"tall.
She popped soil(peat pellet) on 1/28/19.     These lowers are what I will attempt to reveg. 
I usually reveg in the same comtainer...fabric pots
However,being that she is in a solo,I'll transplant her into a .5-1gal container before I chop her.She will be chopped either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Scnick99 (Apr 13, 2019)

Hi, im new to rollitup. Been growing outdoor in the bay area for 3 years.
This will be year 4 . Im very curious about the gods gift bx1. I just randomly found it in the baked beans site.
I lived in santa cruz co. Most of high school and into my late 20s.

In high school when gods gift was in town, it was the dankest nugs around. Kinda feelin like i want to try out this awesome throwback.

How stable is that black? Really looking to get some really really dark fire. With good yield potential that would be ok for a semi humid enviroment.

Where i live its not that bad as far as morning fog.
But i am at sea level. So it can be a slight inconvenience.

Any info you guys have that would be amazing. Also if your looking for a tester Id be willing to help. My garden usually grows 12-16 plants in 15 gal pots. All organic with teas and top dressing/ammending.
But debating going 20g this year. ( My space is limited and the 15g seems to be good for my space(still had a 11ft sativa)
*Edit. I measured my pots today and they are closer to 20g than 15g. Woot.

Thanks guys n gals.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 14, 2019)

Scnick99 said:


> Hi, im new to rollitup. Been growing outdoor in the bay area for 3 years.
> This will be year 4 . Im very curious about the gods gift bx1. I just randomly found it in the baked beans site.
> I lived in santa cruz co. Most of high school and into my late 20s.
> 
> ...


Nice to have you stop by and the BX sounds like it would be a nice fit for you. It is shorter and more stocky than the out crosses are. The bx also took the PNW season better than the God's Gift clone.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 14, 2019)

Houstini said:


> This is my #5 cut of Slymeball. Reeks of gardenia and gas! 72 days on the lowersView attachment 4316685


Man that looks great. I was going to repost one of yours day before yesterday but couldn't find it again. Your account get deleted bro?


----------



## dangledo (Apr 14, 2019)

Dank af slymeball. Lemon lime candy heaven. Pop open a box of lemon heads and there you have what this shit smells like. Mouth watering goodness.


----------



## Houstini (Apr 14, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man that looks great. I was going to repost one of yours day before yesterday but couldn't find it again. Your account get deleted bro?


I’m up still @houstisnax


----------



## big cfeezzie (Apr 15, 2019)

B1 aka Bear creek kush x Romulan.the one in the back left is lvtk. The 2 gallon pots are the b1's.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 15, 2019)

Don't know why I can't post pix but 6 for 6 popped with the Mendo Breath x Clementine
strong little plants.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Apr 16, 2019)

oldman60 said:


> Don't know why I can't post pix but 6 for 6 popped with the Mendo Breath x Clementine
> strong little plants.


Feel free to private message me, if you need help with pictures. I'm guessing the file size is too large and the pictures just need to be reduced? I don't mind posting them for ya, if necessary, or we could email/resize and you could post them, if you prefer.

Don't hesitate to ask for help.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 16, 2019)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Feel free to private message me, if you need help with pictures. I'm guessing the file size is too large and the pictures just need to be reduced? I don't mind posting them for ya, if necessary, or we could email/resize and you could post them, if you prefer.
> 
> Don't hesitate to ask for help.


Thanks!


----------



## Bob's Thumb (Apr 16, 2019)

Thinking about ordering from docs site. Just have some reservations. Has anyone outside of us/Canada orderd directly from his site, what method of shipping did he use My local post office is a nightmare and would rather rely on private courier


----------



## durbanblue (Apr 16, 2019)

Bob's Thumb said:


> Thinking about ordering from docs site. Just have some reservations. Has anyone outside of us/Canada orderd directly from his site, what method of shipping did he use My local post office is a nightmare and would rather rely on private courier


I have received testers outside of the states, all good super stealthy if you need it to be.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 16, 2019)

Bob's Thumb said:


> Thinking about ordering from docs site. Just have some reservations. Has anyone outside of us/Canada orderd directly from his site, what method of shipping did he use My local post office is a nightmare and would rather rely on private courier


Doc has the best shipping clerk ever, bank on it!


----------



## led1k (Apr 17, 2019)

Doc, any chance you'll tell us what B12's are?


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 17, 2019)

led1k said:


> Doc, any chance you'll tell us what B12's are?


see post #5595 for a complete list of his breeding


----------



## coppershot (Apr 17, 2019)

Slymeball lowers


----------



## led1k (Apr 17, 2019)

curious old fart said:


> see post #5595 for a complete list of his breeding


Not sure how I missed his post but all good now. 

One of the B12's had a denser structure than the others but wow the smell, # of pistils, length of pistils and especially the amount of frost were off the charts. Giant puff balls of sticky sweetness. The re-veg is roaring along and I will clone the shit out of her. Thank you @Dr.D81 
Anyone else see anything like that with B12 aka 
B = Bear Creek Kush male
12= La Bamba 9?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 17, 2019)

My A4's and B4's are cruising along very solid veg growth. Will be transplanting and moving to veg tent from their present home in the house. Anxious to see what kind of CBD's come from the Frank's Gift x bear creek kush cross. Thank again Doc for this growing/testing adventure.


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 17, 2019)

Dropped half a dozen Cherry Pie x Clementine today.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 17, 2019)

Doc has said that one has been one of his better crosses...which will be the next ones that I start.

It must be outstanding as they are all good


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Apr 17, 2019)

Here’s your testers doc along with bodhi testers, what’s b27?? Going to grow them in these solos, killing any male or herm. A4 and b27 on the right, both are vigorous out of the gate. everybody loves smoking that tpr, I put a silver blaze into flower but sadly male, so I will go back to a later date with those...


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 17, 2019)

who's cross is the mimosa x lvtk?? i saw hydro red growing it to. is this Doc's? sorry i'm new to this particular thread i got here googling the cross after seeing hydrored had it


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 17, 2019)

big cfeezzie said:


> B1 aka Bear creek kush x Romulan.the one in the back left is lvtk. The 2 gallon pots are the b1's.View attachment 4318080 View attachment 4318089 View attachment 4318086


hey i see you got lvtk in there. do any have the burnt rubber smell the cannaventure site says?


----------



## led1k (Apr 17, 2019)

curious old fart said:


> Doc has said that one has been one of his better crosses...which will be the next ones that I start.
> 
> It must be outstanding as they are all good


Was this in response to my Q?

Anyone else see anything like that with B12 aka 
B = Bear Creek Kush male
12= La Bamba 9?
​Hoping so but want to make sure. I want to start another batch of B12's for sure! @Dr.D81 how to get more please?


----------



## led1k (Apr 17, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Here’s your testers doc along with bodhi testers, what’s b27?? Going to grow them in these solos, killing any male or herm. A4 and b27 on the right, both are vigorous out of the gate.View attachment 4319311 everybody loves smoking that tpr, I put a silver blaze into flower but sadly male, so I will go back to a later date with those...


Thanks to curious old fart:


curious old fart said:


> see post #5595 for a complete list of his breeding


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 17, 2019)

curious old fart said:


> Doc has said that one has been one of his better crosses...which will be the next ones that I start.
> 
> It must be outstanding as they are all good


I plan on taking some clones of this one.
I also dropped some of my Lambsbread x Purple Paralysis, this should
be a interesting cross.


----------



## Oh My (Apr 18, 2019)

Love me some Triple Purple Rhino....


----------



## led1k (Apr 18, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Here’s your testers doc along with bodhi testers, what’s b27?? Going to grow them in these solos, killing any male or herm. A4 and b27 on the right, both are vigorous out of the gate.View attachment 4319311 everybody loves smoking that tpr, I put a silver blaze into flower but sadly male, so I will go back to a later date with those...


My bad I didn't see b27 isn't listed.


----------



## led1k (Apr 18, 2019)

oldman60 said:


> I plan on taking some clones of this one.
> I also dropped some of my Lambsbread x Purple Paralysis, this should
> be a interesting cross.


You have B12's also or am I still confused about which seeds we're talking about?


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 18, 2019)

led1k said:


> You have B12's also or am I still confused about which seeds we're talking about?


I think you're confused the Mendo x Clementine were given to me awhile back
and the Lambsbread x Purple Paralysis are my own.


----------



## Oh My (Apr 18, 2019)

Triple Purple Rhino 
  
Smoking Good!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 18, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> who's cross is the mimosa x lvtk?? i saw hydro red growing it to. is this Doc's? sorry i'm new to this particular thread i got here googling the cross after seeing hydrored had it


That is a cross HydroRed made.


----------



## led1k (Apr 18, 2019)

oldman60 said:


> I think you're confused the Mendo x Clementine were given to me awhile back
> and the Lambsbread x Purple Paralysis are my own.


 Got it. Thank you for unconfusing me.


----------



## led1k (Apr 18, 2019)

Anyone have info on B12? 

@Dr.D81 any hope of getting another round (or more) of B12’s? Instead of leaving them in solo cups I want to try 1 gallon pots. When I up potted the puff ball keeper it started popping new growth from everywhere Instead of just a single pole with zero side branching. The solo cups seemed to stunt things so I’m wondering what wonders I missed by staying in the cups.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 18, 2019)

led1k said:


> Was this in response to my Q?
> 
> Anyone else see anything like that with B12 aka
> B = Bear Creek Kush male
> ...


I was referring to the cherry pie cross that old man had just planted


----------



## Scnick99 (Apr 18, 2019)

Just got the gods gift bx1 seeds in the mail along with a 5pack of mendo breath x bck.
Any info on th mendo x bck would be much appreciated.
Imma pop em today. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## big cfeezzie (Apr 18, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> hey i see you got lvtk in there. do any have the burnt rubber smell the cannaventure site says?


I guess to me it smell like sweaty funky old sock in the laundry hamper.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 18, 2019)

led1k said:


> Was this in response to my Q?
> 
> Anyone else see anything like that with B12 aka
> B = Bear Creek Kush male
> ...


La Bamba is wedding cake x jet fuel gelato and the #9 was selected for frost and skunky funk.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 18, 2019)

Scnick99 said:


> Just got the gods gift bx1 seeds in the mail along with a 5pack of mendo breath x bck.
> Any info on th mendo x bck would be much appreciated.
> Imma pop em today.
> Thanks in advance.


There is a guy with a couple on flower now. I can pull some pics off IG as they pop up for you


----------



## Houstini (Apr 18, 2019)

My #3 Slymeball, this was the much more bulbous flowering cut that had much stronger apple/lime smells throughout flower. At harvest time there was a very distinct tropical flower (gardenia and plumeria) and strong gas. Was slightly hungover chopping her and had to take breaks. This one finished well at 9 weeks 10% amber tops, solid milky lowers. Will go outdoor this year. Excited to see what the extracts look like. 
The #5 is a very special plant. I love this plant. It’s gorgeous, glad I ran across this even if it doesn’t fit outdoor this year. There were licorice cookie smells during flower that were very fun. Lots of moriarty purple I’m assuming here. At harvest this one had much stronger plumeria and gardenia smells, I’d say more creamy than gas. This one went 70+ days and was still throwing out white hairs. Bud development was borderline amber at harvest throughout. This was the deep purple pheno. Very tasty, fun to smoke in joints 


This was all(accidentally) done under 10000k DE MH thought it was a 5500k


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Apr 19, 2019)

Yeah what is b27?


----------



## Oh My (Apr 19, 2019)

Triple Purple Rhino, tis a joi to watch grow!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 19, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Yeah what is b27?


That was a late send out and didn't get marked with the others I will have to find where it got wrote down


----------



## dangledo (Apr 19, 2019)

Slymeballs for your eyeballs


----------



## led1k (Apr 19, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> La Bamba is wedding cake x jet fuel gelato and the #9 was selected for frost and skunky funk.


Excellent! I would love to pop another set. Any chance of more B12 testers?


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 19, 2019)

big cfeezzie said:


> I guess to me it smell like sweaty funky old sock in the laundry hamper.


thanks brotha good enough for me  
i am always glad to hear when something smells gross


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 19, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Slymeballs for your eyeballs
> 
> View attachment 4320033 View attachment 4320034


damn bro!!! shit looks like a velvet blanket. love to curl up with some of that


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 19, 2019)

The new drops look legit!


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 19, 2019)

Speaking of new drop....


----------



## coppershot (Apr 19, 2019)

New drop looks fire and the sale is quite the offer!


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 19, 2019)

6 for 6 on the Cherry Pie x Clementine.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Apr 19, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> That was a late send out and didn't get marked with the others I will have to find where it got wrote down


Mysterious.... I like it hahaha they are shooting up pretty good, going to get them about 6 inches high then flip


----------



## oldman60 (Apr 19, 2019)

Happy 420 folks!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2019)

Happy 420


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 20, 2019)

Mohican said:


>


dude i just clicked the link in your sig. you're organized as fuck lol.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 20, 2019)

Along with an order for Slymeball from DCSE I got a freebie marked TPR/BCK. Can anyone tell me what it is and hopefully more about it? I’m happy to read for myself, but my Google fu is coming up short on this one.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 20, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> Along with an order for Slymeball from DCSE I got a freebie marked TPR/BCK. Can anyone tell me what it is and hopefully more about it? I’m happy to read for myself, but my Google fu is coming up short on this one.


black label kush x the pain reliver maybe
oh wait BCK i read it wrong probs bear creek kush


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Apr 20, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> Along with an order for Slymeball from DCSE I got a freebie marked TPR/BCK. Can anyone tell me what it is and hopefully more about it? I’m happy to read for myself, but my Google fu is coming up short on this one.


triple purple rhino x bear creek kush


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2019)

Here is a pic of Triple Purple Rhino x Bear Creek Kush I reposted on to IG today


----------



## ky farmer (Apr 20, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 4320899
> Here is a pic of Triple Purple Rhino x Bear Creek Kush I reposted on to IG today


Are you making the fem, beans yet????????????


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy 420 guys! 

I know I am a few hours late, I was working all day  doing a glass demo at a 420 party.

Doc that TPRxBCK looks dank!!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 21, 2019)

Escher #2 x Professor Morarity reveg attempt.Hoping the Ganja God's give me the head nod on this one.Gotta get a cut off this.    The one TPR I got to pop is confirmed male.Dammit!


----------



## coppershot (Apr 21, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Escher #2 x Professor Morarity reveg attempt.Hoping the Ganja God's give me the head nod on this one.Gotta get a cut off this.


You left quite a bit if growth on it, and inhave seen less revenge, so I suspect that you'll be okay.

Looks great btw.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 21, 2019)

coppershot said:


> You left quite a bit if growth on it, and inhave seen less revenge, so I suspect that you'll be okay.
> 
> Looks great btw.


Thanks Coppershot. Yes,I left more than I usually do.She had such a small rootball(16oz solo cupfull),I wanted to do as much as I could to ensure reveg.Even at the sacrifice of _yeild_ lol. I even up potted her.It'll be my first solo cup plant reveg attempt.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy Easter everyone 
 here is an old Slymeball pic from my pheno hunt


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 21, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> Happy Easter everyone
> View attachment 4321537 here is an old Slymeball pic from my pheno hunt


Happy Easter buddy hope you and the family had a great day!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 22, 2019)

The 1 TPR out of 4 I got to pop.He's a dude.I'll be sure to scuff my last 5 beans this time around.I need TPR in my life.
I kinda want to keep this dude for some pollen.


----------



## big cfeezzie (Apr 23, 2019)

A1 aka Professor Moriarty x GG4 s1 #1. Will be 30 days from 12/12 on Friday. Smells really sweet like some sort of candy. Not real good with disruption of smell. Getting frosty as well .


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 23, 2019)

Here are my Gorilla glue x professor Moriarty testers transplanted and moved to veg tent. Frank's Bear are still in the house.


----------



## Friction1957 (Apr 24, 2019)

Giggsy70 said:


> Here are my Gorilla glue x professor Moriarty testers transplanted and moved to veg tent. Frank's Bear are still in the house.
> View attachment 4322241


Man I'd love to get my hands on some Franks Bear. I'd drop 20 testers tomorrow. Hell I'll even drive down there to pick em up!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 24, 2019)

Friction1957 said:


> Man I'd love to get my hands on some Franks Bear. I'd drop 20 testers tomorrow. Hell I'll even drive down there to pick em up!


Frank's bear is not the official strain name. It is bear creek kush x Frank's gift tester, I just slapped Frank's bear on them. They do all look very solid in veg. Will sex soon and then throw the girls outside in mid May.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 24, 2019)

From right to left. Doc's-5 bear creek kush x Frank's gift testers, 5 professor Moriarty x gorilla glue testers, 5 thug pug banana breaths (1 mutant) and then 3 lucky 7's (lucky charms x stardawg) from Greenpoint Seeds. Sunbathing and wind training today.


----------



## led1k (Apr 27, 2019)

B12. Broke a bit when trying to open lightways thru the amount of regrowth happening, Looks like some sort of sea creature no? Thanks again @Dr.D81! Can't wait to try more


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 29, 2019)

My Bear Creek Kush x Frank's gift testers looks to have a few pheno's. Two of the 5 have thinner leaves than the other 3. The 2 with thinner leaves seem like they might be a little high maintenance. All others seem happy these, two have a little curling after yesterday's feeding.


----------



## Oh My (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## thenasty1 (Apr 29, 2019)

tpr day 50something


----------



## Houstini (Apr 29, 2019)

2 of my B11s la Bamba 10 x bear Creek kush


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 29, 2019)

thenasty1 said:


> tpr day 50something
> View attachment 4325407


Beautiful.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 29, 2019)

Well,my TPR dreams are on hold for now.I got 1 of 4 to pop.My scuff game wasn't on point.I wasn't too confident doing it to the already soaked beans so I may not have done it correctly.
I got a scuff box now tho and will scuff the rest of the pack Fa'sho!
Now back to my TPR story.So,I sexed a male,stinky stem rub and his pods were juuust starting to purple from the bottom up.2 weeks and maybe a few days in,a day or so before the first pollen sac opened,BAM!!! Stigmas popping all over...lol.I was going to dust a few gals with Shim.NOT!!!!
Lol,"they" were stacking nicely.     I have to grab another pack for the stash.


----------



## thenasty1 (Apr 29, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Beautiful.


thanks. even in questionable conditions, she gets it done


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 29, 2019)

thenasty1 said:


> thanks. even in questionable conditions, she gets it done


Is this from seed? If so,tell me you cloned her.What's the nose like?


----------



## thenasty1 (Apr 30, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Is this from seed? If so,tell me you cloned her.What's the nose like?


its a clone, the keeper i found in a pack a month or so back. she and her neighbors are the test run for that tent. im not a great describer of smells, but to me, the nose is like sour, earthy grape faygo. the sour earth bit reminds me vaguely of casey jones


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 30, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Well,my TPR dreams are on hold for now.I got 1 of 4 to pop.My scuff game wasn't on point.I wasn't too confident doing it to the already soaked beans so I may not have done it correctly.
> I got a scuff box now tho and will scuff the rest of the pack Fa'sho!
> Now back to my TPR story.So,I sexed a male,stinky stem rub and his pods were juuust starting to purple from the bottom up.2 weeks and maybe a few days in,a day or so before the first pollen sac opened,BAM!!! Stigmas popping all over...lol.I was going to dust a few gals with Shim.NOT!!!!
> Lol,"they" were stacking nicely.View attachment 4325433 View attachment 4325434 View attachment 4325435 View attachment 4325436 View attachment 4325437 I have to grab another pack for the stash.


"shim" is actually a pretty plant. too bad tho that's a bummer, that said i wonder if shim is an SJW


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 30, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Well,my TPR dreams are on hold for now.I got 1 of 4 to pop.My scuff game wasn't on point.I wasn't too confident doing it to the already soaked beans so I may not have done it correctly.
> I got a scuff box now tho and will scuff the rest of the pack Fa'sho!
> Now back to my TPR story.So,I sexed a male,stinky stem rub and his pods were juuust starting to purple from the bottom up.2 weeks and maybe a few days in,a day or so before the first pollen sac opened,BAM!!! Stigmas popping all over...lol.I was going to dust a few gals with Shim.NOT!!!!
> Lol,"they" were stacking nicely.View attachment 4325433 View attachment 4325434 View attachment 4325435 View attachment 4325436 View attachment 4325437 I have to grab another pack for the stash.


Damn that's crazy I just had a herm male Buckeye purple. Same thing. Shit was looking great and had it set aside and bam


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 30, 2019)

Shit thats the pre herm


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 30, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 4325605


damn two gorgeous plants two diff ppl down. that buckey is something bro, gorgeous. i hope you got some full fems that look like that to make up for it. i got a buckeye cross with that xmassbud, hope i don't see this pop up


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 30, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 4325605


That is a beautiful Shim. @Dr.D81 you do have more TPR on deck dontcha?


----------



## Oh My (Apr 30, 2019)

Time to sex Triple Purple Doja....


----------



## big cfeezzie (May 1, 2019)

male B1 chopped dow


----------



## big cfeezzie (May 1, 2019)

3 females B1's all in 2 gallon fabric pot.


----------



## Oh My (May 2, 2019)

big cfeezzie said:


> View attachment 4326209male B1 chopped dowView attachment 4326210


Why are you chopping? Tis still good genetics there.


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 2, 2019)

Oh My said:


> Why are you chopping? Tis still good genetics there.


Per Doc's request on testers.Cull all males.


----------



## big cfeezzie (May 2, 2019)

Oh My said:


> Why are you chopping? Tis still good genetics there.





Oh My said:


> Why are you chopping? Tis still good genetics there.


Yes sir doc ask to kill all Males. He was kind enough to send me free seeds so yeah chop chop.


----------



## Oh My (May 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Per Doc's request on testers.Cull all males.


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 3, 2019)

My testers of Bear Creek kush x franks gift (Frank's bear).Two are the thinner leaf finicky ones,the other 3 are incredibly happy. Here is a pic of #3 and #4.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (May 4, 2019)

Anyone seen this genetic trait in slymeball? I know bodhi has a couple crosses that bleed. Pretty cool none the less


----------



## Oh My (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Oh My (May 7, 2019)

Oh My said:


> Time to sex Triple Purple Doja....
> 
> View attachment 4325863


Sexing complete, Pitbull x Triple Purple Doja is a Lady!


----------



## Oh My (May 9, 2019)

Oh My said:


> Sexing complete, Pitbull x Triple Purple Doja is a Lady!
> View attachment 4329543 View attachment 4329544


And I cloned the tops, she grows fast!


----------



## Houstini (May 10, 2019)

B11 males, going outside to verify before chop. 1 verified female and 1 likely female. 5/5 germ. La Bamba x bear creek kush, I believe la bamba is jet fuel gelato x wedding cake


C1 male getting chop, 3 verified females 4/5 germ. golden triangle x clementine 
 

I’ll share the ladies tomorrow


----------



## jacrispy (May 11, 2019)

B-15 looking good


----------



## Javadog (May 12, 2019)

Crispy looking crunchy!

That Clementine cross has nice structure. :0)


----------



## big cfeezzie (May 12, 2019)

Bear creek kush x gg4 - B1 44 days flowering 12/12.


----------



## big cfeezzie (May 12, 2019)

3 Bear creek kush x Romulan - B2 25 day 12/12.


----------



## Oh My (May 13, 2019)

Triple Purple Rhino


----------



## Houstini (May 17, 2019)

3 C1 Golden Triangle x clementine


----------



## Houstini (May 17, 2019)

Only female B11 is my trifoliate. La bomba x bear creek kush. 2 of my buddy’s B12s hermed. I’m on the fence on throwing her outside or finishing her in a 1 gallon indoor


----------



## Houstini (May 17, 2019)

Forgot the B11 pic


----------



## Oh My (May 18, 2019)

Triple Purple Rhino


----------



## jacrispy (May 19, 2019)

A-12. Gg4s1Xprofessor moriarty
  Sorry ‘bout the dirty fan I took care of it  
this one has put out a nanner as you can see in the last pic but it could be nute or light stress who knows, I'll just pluck it & finish the plant.


----------



## BDGrows (May 19, 2019)

Anyone popped the TPR x BCK yet? I curious as to what pheno's are showing up


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 19, 2019)

jacrispy said:


> A-12. Gg4s1Xprofessor moriarty
> View attachment 4335852 View attachment 4335853 Sorry ‘bout the dirty fan I took care of itView attachment 4335854 View attachment 4335855
> this one has put out a nanner as you can see in the last pic but it could be nute or light stress who knows, I'll just pluck it & finish the plant.


Man had another tester have a couple nanners on his too. He did the same plucked the couple and kept going. God damn shame as his looked great too. Yours looks fire bro. Great work


----------



## ky farmer (May 19, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man had another tester have a couple nanners on his too. He did the same plucked the couple and kept going. God damn shame as his looked great too. Yours looks fire bro. Great work


I would still grow that,1 or 2 nanners will not hurt any thing lots moor strains of others as well but that's not enuff to hurt nothing long as you know to keep a eye out, lots of strains that do that indoor dos not do that out door,


----------



## ky farmer (May 19, 2019)

TPR ,,,,,,DRD81 When you make fems.of that tpr please send me a pm.
and if you don't get in fem, by next year I guess I will get regs, of that tpr to try out for I has always heard good things of that strain..Good luck doc hope all is great for you and all yours.


----------



## BDGrows (May 19, 2019)

When will the reg TPR be available again?


----------



## ky farmer (May 19, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man had another tester have a couple nanners on his too. He did the same plucked the couple and kept going. God damn shame as his looked great too. Yours looks fire bro. Great work


IF you need a tester out doors I would run 4-5 plants for you outdoors,this year that's about all the room I have left in boxes.


----------



## big cfeezzie (May 21, 2019)

A1 aka professor m x GG4 May 27 will be 60 days of flower. Smells fire I'm not good at describing smells as a frunit kind of mint smell    Had to tie her up she was doing the Detroit lean.


----------



## big cfeezzie (May 21, 2019)

B1 - Bck x Romulan 3 in 3 gallon pot all three had Male flowers I plucked off. Could be what I did or have done. Transplanting in flower.  About 4 weeks in flower


----------



## eddy600 (May 21, 2019)

Two B24 males & an inspector lesrade that turned out to be males.


----------



## curious old fart (May 21, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man had another tester have a couple nanners on his too. He did the same plucked the couple and kept going. God damn shame as his looked great too. Yours looks fire bro. Great work


The dog might throw some nanners on the first grow, but clones would be nanner free. Don't give up on her.


----------



## Scolwell19 (May 23, 2019)

Just wanted opinions on this plant saw only female parts a couple days ago but I think I'm starting to see some ball. What do you think.


----------



## durbanblue (May 23, 2019)

Scolwell19 said:


> Just wanted opinions on this plant saw only female parts a couple days ago but I think I'm starting to see some ball. What do you think.


Balls.


----------



## growerNshower (May 23, 2019)

ANybody grown sherlock's gift? I got some as freebie. Wondering what THC:CBD ratios people are getting? Yield? Density?


----------



## oldman60 (May 23, 2019)

Scolwell19 said:


> Just wanted opinions on this plant saw only female parts a couple days ago but I think I'm starting to see some ball. What do you think.


Definitely balls.


----------



## oldman60 (May 27, 2019)

Respect and many thanks to all who served this Memorial Day.


----------



## ky farmer (May 28, 2019)

Scolwell19 said:


> Just wanted opinions on this plant saw only female parts a couple days ago but I think I'm starting to see some ball. What do you think.


Male with balls.


----------



## ky farmer (May 28, 2019)

drd81 puts out fire.


----------



## Scnick99 (May 30, 2019)

Just got back from my honeymoon(worst luck ever as i was the sickest ive ever been in my life during the whole trip)
But im happy to come home and see my plants doing well.
Except my nieghbor said they were fine when i asked to check and water. Some were pretty wilted but i think they will bounce back.

The mendobreath x bear creek kush freebies are very strong and vigorous.(competing with my yeti og) might be the strongest out of my 9 strains. One still has full purp stems.(they all have the same soil so it shouldnt be a deficiency)

The gods gift bx1 were very very slow to start. But i i remember last years season with my urkles cough they were slow at first also. Im pretty sure thats normal with gdp based strains. But they are starting to pick up steam a bit and im sure in a about a week they will have filled out the 1g pots.
They are probably 1/3 the size of the front runners. But i have faith 

They were showing alot of purple in the leaves while forming. The nights werent even that cold. Ill take some pics in the next few days.

The wedding/honeymoon kinda was on the best week to top and i i should have done it before i left. But i was just so busy. Im gonna top the plants that werent crispy when i got home and let the others recoop for a few days at least then give em the first top. Wait a few days then up pot to 5g.
Cant wait for june burst. And then final potting into the 20g smart pots.

Also just for shits and giggles. I have a compost pile thats nice and aged. A seed from last year or a commercial trim job i was doing popped up and i didnt have the heart to kill it.
I came back and almost 2 1/2 feet tall. Haha.

I just love this plant so much. I have to give it a chance. Im gonna dig it up and pot it with the rest of my babies. Id Ieave it right where it is but its it my sideyard and too sketchy.

Hope yalls grows are goin well.


----------



## idlewilder (May 30, 2019)

Just dropped five slymeball beans


----------



## idlewilder (May 31, 2019)

24 hrs in a shot glass and less than 24 hrs in a towel


----------



## big cfeezzie (Jun 1, 2019)

B2 - Bear Creek Kush x Romulan #1 in 3 gallon pot


----------



## big cfeezzie (Jun 1, 2019)

B2- Bear creek kush x Romulan #2  42 days in flower.


----------



## big cfeezzie (Jun 1, 2019)

All three 42 days in flower. with a more of minty smell. B2-Bear creek kush x Romulan #3


----------



## big cfeezzie (Jun 1, 2019)

A1- Professor Moriarty x GG4 61 days today smells fire not good at describing smells.


----------



## growslut (Jun 1, 2019)

Here is my final tester report for A23 and B26.

A23

Grow Method: Soil

Grow Environment: Indoor tent with Blurple and HLG LED's

Germination Rate: 5/5

Stretch: 1x--not much stretch

Time of flowering: 2 females 66 and 61 days

Bag Apeal: Density--the larger plant had fluffier nugs and the smaller plant was denser

Aroma: The larger plant smelled kind of grassy but the smaller plant is straight OG

Potency: The smaller plant was absolute fire. Great daytime smoke. Gave a full body punch while not brining any couch lock. The larger plant is more sativa and not as hard hitting.

Yield: Lower than average

Additional Notes: Both plants showed some minimal nutrient burn. Both plants also could have gone a bit longer if possible. Perhaps that would have helped with a larger yield. There were also 2 males that got chopped and 1 female that hermed that also got chopped. Bottom line, the smaller A23 plant is a keeper. Wish I would have kept a cut to run again, but didn't.

Thanks to Doc for the opportunity to run the testers!

Below are the pics:

The larger A23
  

And the smaller, kick ass pheno #2


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 1, 2019)

wonder what a3 and b3 were?


----------



## durbanblue (Jun 1, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> wonder what a3 and b3 were?


A3 prof moriarty male x GG 4
B3 bear creek kush male x Buffalo og 3

I think


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 2, 2019)

durbanblue said:


> A3 prof moriarty male x GG 4
> B3 bear creek kush male x Buffalo og 3
> 
> I think


thank you


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 3, 2019)

All five slymeball’s are above ground


----------



## Houstini (Jun 3, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> View attachment 4344707 All five slymeball’s are above ground


Slymeball has some really special goodies in there!


----------



## Oh My (Jun 4, 2019)

That Dayam TPR, she just keeps calling me!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jun 4, 2019)

Male bear Creek kush x Frank's gift killed.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jun 4, 2019)

What was b9 ?


----------



## durbanblue (Jun 5, 2019)

YerpGodMarley said:


> What was b9 ?


Bear creek kush male x bubba kush aka 97


----------



## Houstini (Jun 5, 2019)

C1 seedling for Oregon outdoor, sexed out and ready for transplant golden triangle x clementine. Too bad I’m still fighting thrips, trust me they will die.


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 9, 2019)

Slymeball seedlings one week after hitting dirt


----------



## jacrispy (Jun 10, 2019)

B-15 looking good , she’s a light feeder & purple a/f


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2019)

It is with great pleasure I would like to officially announce my family and I are the owners of this beautiful creek my kids are playing in and the 25 surrounding acres. This means a few big changes in our business model.
First we are going legit as this transaction is the only thing that has been stopping me from suing Real Eve LLC my former employer. For those not aware you can not get a VA loan or any home loan while evolved in a law suit. They have already threatened the snitch out my hommie and his wife so we are not taking any chances.
Secondly some of you have been following our journey and been our friends for the past six years I have been posting on the net. Now you will all have the opportunity to follow along as my family and my friend @seedoutlet our farm's first full time farmhand extraordinaire put together an organic hemp, worm, and mushroom farm. The property was formerly owned by an 82 year old veteran and his wife and there is a lot of work to be done now. I will still grow a very small amount of psychedelic mushrooms for church members and spore syringe production but will be growing legal varieties on a large scale. We also will continue our seed making but now it will be whole new ball game. I have never had my own space to build test grow rooms and pollination room as I see fit but now I have plans already drawn up. I want to thank a few of you for your patience the past two month we have been going though the loan process. It has been a hell of a trip that took two banks, 4 closing dates, more extensions than I can remember, and finally a private mortgage broker it make happen but the good folks at Eugene Alternative Realty went out of there way to make it work. Seems banks dont like self employed " artists " very much haha.
Lastly I want to thank you all because with out your support we could not have bought this place and especially with out getting paid for last years work. Thank you all so much it means the world to my family


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2019)

That is a repost from IG but as you can see we have been busy. Looks like I got some catching up to do on here. Got good old Natrohydro coming to work so I am looking forward to a big 2020


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 13, 2019)

Glad to see things going your way Doc.
You definitely have had more bumps in the road than most people could handle.
I knew when I met you, you’d come out on top .
My jealousy of you continues.

Peace bob


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 13, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 4349091
> It is with great pleasure I would like to officially announce my family and I are the owners of this beautiful creek my kids are playing in and the 25 surrounding acres. This means a few big changes in our business model.
> First we are going legit as this transaction is the only thing that has been stopping me from suing Real Eve LLC my former employer. For those not aware you can not get a VA loan or any home loan while evolved in a law suit. They have already threatened the snitch out my hommie and his wife so we are not taking any chances.
> Secondly some of you have been following our journey and been our friends for the past six years I have been posting on the net. Now you will all have the opportunity to follow along as my family and my friend @seedoutlet our farm's first full time farmhand extraordinaire put together an organic hemp, worm, and mushroom farm. The property was formerly owned by an 82 year old veteran and his wife and there is a lot of work to be done now. I will still grow a very small amount of psychedelic mushrooms for church members and spore syringe production but will be growing legal varieties on a large scale. We also will continue our seed making but now it will be whole new ball game. I have never had my own space to build test grow rooms and pollination room as I see fit but now I have plans already drawn up. I want to thank a few of you for your patience the past two month we have been going though the loan process. It has been a hell of a trip that took two banks, 4 closing dates, more extensions than I can remember, and finally a private mortgage broker it make happen but the good folks at Eugene Alternative Realty went out of there way to make it work. Seems banks dont like self employed " artists " very much haha.
> Lastly I want to thank you all because with out your support we could not have bought this place and especially with out getting paid for last years work. Thank you all so much it means the world to my family


Woohooo CONGRATS BUDDY!!! I've been wondering how the progress was coming. I'm so happy for you and the family dude, its been amazing following along this journey with you, and getting to know you along the way! Hit me up when you are ready for your second full time farm hand extraordinaire!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 13, 2019)

Those are some of the most well mannered, polite children I have ever met at a picnic.

Keep up the good work in all your goals!

Here's to wishing you the best!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Glad to see things going your way Doc.
> You definitely have had more bumps in the road than most people could handle.
> I knew when I met you, you’d come out on top .
> My jealousy of you continues.
> ...


Shit bro you got the fire


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Those are some of the most well mannered, polite children I have ever met at a picnic.
> 
> Keep up the good work in all your goals!
> 
> Here's to wishing you the best!


Thanks buddy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Woohooo CONGRATS BUDDY!!! I've been wondering how the progress was coming. I'm so happy for you and the family dude, its been amazing following along this journey with you, and getting to know you along the way! Hit me up when you are ready for your second full time farm hand extraordinaire!


Ot went slow and almost didnt happen. The banks didnt like our income and I am sure we set off some kind of red flag. Shit would be fine then bam it would not be anymore


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 13, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> Ot went slow and almost didnt happen. The banks didnt like our income and I am sure we set off some kind of red flag. Shit would be fine then bam it would not be anymore


Well it's pretty sweet you pulled it off dude! You deserve it!


----------



## big cfeezzie (Jun 14, 2019)

Bck x Romulan 60 days can really describe the smell. But it smells fire to me.


----------



## big cfeezzie (Jun 14, 2019)

Bck x Romulan #2


----------



## big cfeezzie (Jun 14, 2019)

Bck x Romulan # 3


----------



## ky farmer (Jun 14, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 4349091
> It is with great pleasure I would like to officially announce my family and I are the owners of this beautiful creek my kids are playing in and the 25 surrounding acres. This means a few big changes in our business model.
> First we are going legit as this transaction is the only thing that has been stopping me from suing Real Eve LLC my former employer. For those not aware you can not get a VA loan or any home loan while evolved in a law suit. They have already threatened the snitch out my hommie and his wife so we are not taking any chances.
> Secondly some of you have been following our journey and been our friends for the past six years I have been posting on the net. Now you will all have the opportunity to follow along as my family and my friend @seedoutlet our farm's first full time farmhand extraordinaire put together an organic hemp, worm, and mushroom farm. The property was formerly owned by an 82 year old veteran and his wife and there is a lot of work to be done now. I will still grow a very small amount of psychedelic mushrooms for church members and spore syringe production but will be growing legal varieties on a large scale. We also will continue our seed making but now it will be whole new ball game. I have never had my own space to build test grow rooms and pollination room as I see fit but now I have plans already drawn up. I want to thank a few of you for your patience the past two month we have been going though the loan process. It has been a hell of a trip that took two banks, 4 closing dates, more extensions than I can remember, and finally a private mortgage broker it make happen but the good folks at Eugene Alternative Realty went out of there way to make it work. Seems banks dont like self employed " artists " very much haha.
> Lastly I want to thank you all because with out your support we could not have bought this place and especially with out getting paid for last years work. Thank you all so much it means the world to my family


Iam glad you got your own place now and your the boss now.You will do great in life where your a hard and honest working man with a great family.Hope you got fem, beans befor next spring for the ones I got from you befor was all good ones that made me a pile of cash.if your ever in ky, you and all yours are welcome in my home and time day or knight..happy growing to you for you my friend desirve it.


----------



## ky farmer (Jun 14, 2019)

TPR I need some fem, beans of that when ever you get them ready to go out the door please let me know.


----------



## Houstini (Jun 15, 2019)

C1 moved into a 30 with room for more compost/dry granular top dressing. Thrips are hopefully behind me, but I can’t let my guard down.


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 15, 2019)

Week old Slymeball seedlings. The runt got a little dry and really angry so I’m trying to bring it back. The rest are growing great


----------



## Mohican (Jun 17, 2019)

Congratulations Doc!!! Can't wait to see what you build


----------



## Houstini (Jun 18, 2019)

Slymeball #3 winter keeper, I’ll top off the pot a few times with hot soil and compost as I near flower. Outdoor willamette valley Oregon


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 19, 2019)

Howdy guys. Well if any of you follow along on IG you know we have been busy. We were able to send off our hemp growers registration sent in aswell as got a tractor that would be dropped off today. Well hopefully. Got a 1959 ford 800 with a bucket. She is old but seems to still be in great running order. Will definitely cut pads and plow ground.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 19, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> Howdy guys. Well if any of you follow along on IG you know we have been busy. We were able to send off our hemp growers registration sent in aswell as got a tractor that would be dropped off today. Well hopefully. Got a 1959 ford 800 with a bucket. She is old but seems to still be in great running order. Will definitely cut pads and plow ground.


Hehe turning into a real farmer now that you got a tractor!


----------



## ky farmer (Jun 20, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> Howdy guys. Well if any of you follow along on IG you know we have been busy. We were able to send off our hemp growers registration sent in aswell as got a tractor that would be dropped off today. Well hopefully. Got a 1959 ford 800 with a bucket. She is old but seems to still be in great running order. Will definitely cut pads and plow ground.


that is great news and being old long as it works is all that matters so you can get the job dun,and I know you will geter dun as always.Good luck to you and yours.i cant do IG as I don't know how.lol..we are all glad you post on hear.


----------



## too larry (Jun 20, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> Howdy guys. Well if any of you follow along on IG you know we have been busy. We were able to send off our hemp growers registration sent in aswell as got a tractor that would be dropped off today. Well hopefully. Got a 1959 ford 800 with a bucket. She is old but seems to still be in great running order. Will definitely cut pads and plow ground.


Congratulation of the tractor. Those old Fords are tough. You should get some good use out of it.


----------



## sdd420 (Jun 22, 2019)

I was happy to get these then I read the label it says 11 seeds but pack only has 10. I’m kinda bummed now. Is this pack supposed to have 10 or 11 beans? Thanks for any answers


----------



## sdd420 (Jun 22, 2019)

Again


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 23, 2019)

sdd420 said:


> Again


Wrong doc lol. Doc d isn’t the same as Doc’s Dank


----------



## ky farmer (Jun 23, 2019)

to the top for a good man the docd81.ky


----------



## big cfeezzie (Jun 25, 2019)

Cut down 2 back x romulan today 9 weeks two still going.    Don't think they are ready but I'm out of smoke let the other two ripen up more.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 26, 2019)

big cfeezzie said:


> Cut down 2 back x romulan today 9 weeks two still going.View attachment 4355232 View attachment 4355235 View attachment 4355238 View attachment 4355245 Don't think they are ready but I'm out of smoke let the other two ripen up more.


Looks like bck with Romulan leaves. Definitely upped the frost


----------



## big cfeezzie (Jun 26, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looks like bck with Romulan leaves. Definitely upped the frost


Yes sir frost everywhere. Thanks for letting me be apart of testing these.


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 26, 2019)

What are the genetics of BCK? What would be the dominant characteristics?


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 28, 2019)

Slymeball seedlings kicking ass. They’re getting new shoes tomorrow


----------



## eddy600 (Jun 29, 2019)

Inspector lestrade starting to take off,I hope it turns out as nice outdoors as indoor


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 30, 2019)

Is there any plans to bring back straight TPR? Or was that a one time drop?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 1, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Is there any plans to bring back straight TPR? Or was that a one time drop?


It will be back. I have just had to take a short break working on it to move to the new farm.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 1, 2019)

Here is a little of what we started with. I have a barn in there somewhere this is the before picture of the hemp field.

Got stuck a couple times clearing it out
 and where I have gotten it too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 1, 2019)

We have almost finished moving. House is done and I got the first couple yards of my soil and compost hauled over today. Took down the chicken pen and part of the greenhouse aswell. We have to finish the back yard and finish pulling up all the rest of my flowers. got my Peyote collection repotted when I made it home.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 1, 2019)

I will be starting a new thread on Capulator's new forum. He hit me up about a week ago to get me added. I had not had time with everything going on. If it goes well you might see me jump of RIU for good.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 1, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> I will be starting a new thread on Capulator's new forum. He hit me up about a week ago to get me added. I had not had time with everything going on. If it goes well you might see me jump of RIU for good.


Just keep us informed.
Are you planning on Boston this year?


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 2, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> I will be starting a new thread on Capulator's new forum. He hit me up about a week ago to get me added. I had not had time with everything going on. If it goes well you might see me jump of RIU for good.


Lol how can you jump ship from RIU after all these years. Looks like everything else is goin awesome man!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 2, 2019)

oldman60 said:


> Just keep us informed.
> Are you planning on Boston this year?


Probably not this year. Shit is going to be super tight till the end of the season


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 2, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> If it goes well you might see me jump of RIU for good.


  What


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 3, 2019)

Slymeball’s are finally transplanted


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 5, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> Slymeball’s are finally transplanted
> View attachment 4359815


I need to do the same to mine


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 5, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> I need to do the same to mine


They are going to like their new environment


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 5, 2019)

Been counting, cleaning, soaking, and prepping to put down 7k Northern Lights Og x Hemp seeds. Ran out of soil yesterday so hopefully can get finished today.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 5, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> What


Yes sir I already have two threads and two grow logs going. If everyone plays by his rules it should be a nice mostly troll free place to learn.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 5, 2019)

Doc's Dank Seeds thread link at Bean Basement


----------



## big cfeezzie (Jul 7, 2019)

Bear creek kush x Romulan chopped down today.last 2.  can't really tell what the smell is but it's kickin.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 7, 2019)

Very pretty!


----------



## big cfeezzie (Jul 7, 2019)

Bear creek kush x Romulan first two I took down straight fire! One month in jar. Great body high with little head change no heavy droopy eyes . I'm outside cleaning up . Turning compost in 86 degree heat feeling invicinable. Great bud.


----------



## Scnick99 (Jul 7, 2019)

Uber late update on the gods gift bx1 and mendobreath x BCK.

Gods gifts had some trouble. Im really not sure if it was me or not. I got married in late may and honeymooned right after. So i was busy and away alot. They got rained on for two weeks strain and were overwatered. After that we had a heat spell while i was away on my honeymoon. My nieghbor was supposed to water them but didnt. Came home and they were pretty dry.

My other strains were fine but these lil ladies were odd. They responded to topping really poorly. The new growth was extremely slow after topping. In early july they are still 2x2 bushes.But im still a new grower and might have have overdosed them with clay powder from these rocks i get for aquascaping. Or a hot spot in my soil from not mixing well. Either way ill be interested to see what happens by october.

The mendobreath x bear creek kush freebies on the other hand are doing great. I had 3 out of the five turn male with one of them being the most amazing plant in the garden. Its very vigorous and stems are strait up black. Its a bit on the sativa spectrum of growth but if trained alot i feel like has alot of potential. Side shoots grow well and respond to topping very well. 
I couldn't Get rid of it so imma chuck it in the garage and collect pollen for the first week or so of it droppin nanners. It doesnt have a ton of smell.. but niether of the fems of the cross do either. But that color... Man id love more of that.
Im gonna keep the strain going and also cross it with blueberry muffins and a strain called blue lime pie.

The other two fems are big, stocky and have a bit of a sativa big stalk attitude. Responds to topping pretty well. I should have topped more earlier because they would rather grow massive spears than offshoots. They dont have alot of smell when rubbing stalks(no homo) but they look like winners no doubt. Im gonna do a bit more pulling and steaking them and I believe they are going to get quite large. 

Looking forward to the rest of the season. Best of luck out ther to all yalls seasons.


----------



## Scnick99 (Jul 7, 2019)

Top two pics are gods gift bx1
Bottom three are mendobreath x bck
With the last pic being the uber purp
Male.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 7, 2019)

Scnick99 said:


> Top two pics are gods gift bx1
> Bottom three are mendobreath x bck
> With the last pic being the uber purp
> Male.


Sounds right on the gods Gift bx. It like the gods gift clone are heavy indica and are slower veggers. Looks like the bck cross is doing well and it should get a lot more smell before over.


----------



## Houstini (Jul 8, 2019)

C1 tester topped once

Slymeball #3 winter momma


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 9, 2019)

It was a hell of a long day but had to post this up. We got our license in today so we are officially a hemp farm


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 9, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> It was a hell of a long day but had to post this up. We got our license in today so we are officially a hemp farmView attachment 4362306 View attachment 4362307


Nice dude that's awesome!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 9, 2019)

Plants on the water tank too!


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 9, 2019)

Slymeball’s after a little lst


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 9, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> It was a hell of a long day but had to post this up. We got our license in today so we are officially a hemp farmView attachment 4362306 View attachment 4362307


YEA BRO!


----------



## Scolwell19 (Jul 21, 2019)

Just a quick update on the gods gift bx1. 
Day 50 of flower. 
Almost ready, looks and smells great kinda like a berry with a hint of something I cant pin point. 
This is my 3rd grow so there were some issues durring veg when I neglected her for a bit, and I got a bit busy 4 weeks into flower and couldn't check much for a week. 
But overall I think I'll be happy with what I get off this girl. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 21, 2019)

Hey @Dr.D81, I assume the [TPR x BCK] has a potential to go purple right? If so, is it one of those late-flowering purples or a Hollywood purple which transitions mid flower so we get to take awesome photos of it?


----------



## eddy600 (Jul 21, 2019)

orange Dose a nice tasting plant that's easy to grow


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 21, 2019)

eddy600 said:


> orange Dose a nice tasting plant that's easy to grow


Nice. I got a pack of those as well.


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 24, 2019)

Slymeball 
Fed some URB and did a little more training


----------



## coppershot (Jul 25, 2019)

Slymeball is one of my favourite smokes right now. I just always seems to reach for that jar, thankfully she puts out!


----------



## Houstini (Jul 25, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Slymeball is one of my favourite smokes right now. I just always seems to reach for that jar, thankfully she puts out!


It really is!


----------



## Houstini (Jul 25, 2019)

C1 Oregon outdoor


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 26, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Slymeball is one of my favourite smokes right now. I just always seems to reach for that jar, thankfully she puts out!


Any grow tips you can share?


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 26, 2019)

Houstini said:


> It really is!


Any grow tips? Light feeder?


----------



## coppershot (Jul 26, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> Any grow tips? Light feeder?


I popped only 3 beans and ended up with 2 green phenos and 1 purple, both were super frosty.

They weren't what I would call heavy feeders but did they did take everything that I threw at them, which is the Mega Crop line at 4-5g per 4 litres. I also found that if you give her a bigger pot she will quickly make use of the space and find out, and she will reward you with lots of great bud.


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 26, 2019)

coppershot said:


> I popped only 3 beans and ended up with 2 green phenos and 1 purple, both were super frosty.
> 
> They weren't what I would call heavy feeders but did they did take everything that I threw at them, which is the Mega Crop line at 4-5g per 4 litres. I also found that if you give her a bigger pot she will quickly make use of the space and find out, and she will reward you with lots of great bud.


Good to know. 3 for 3 on females is impressive


----------



## coppershot (Jul 26, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> Good to know. 3 for 3 on females is impressive


You will not be disappointed with Slymeball and I think it would offer a good return if doing concentrates.


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 26, 2019)

Friday update


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 30, 2019)

Working out of their funk


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 3, 2019)

Just watered. I took cuttings this morning, stuck them straight into dirt. They should have roots about the time these go into flower


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 6, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> Just watered. I took cuttings this morning, stuck them straight into dirt. They should have roots about the time these go into flower
> View attachment 4373846


I think they would respond faster with a bit less food they look a little tip burned.


----------



## Houstini (Aug 6, 2019)

C1 Golden triangle x Clementine she is a hungry little tree!


----------



## Houstini (Aug 6, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> Any grow tips? Light feeder?


The Slymeball phenoes I had were medium feeders. I grew them in 7 gallon pots and top dressed with roots organic terp tea mixed in with a handful of soil once a week, they were happy with that. Top dress and water only in a quick lightly amended soil mix I put together from stuff I had


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 7, 2019)

Houstini said:


> The Slymeball phenoes I had were medium feeders. I grew them in 7 gallon pots and top dressed with roots organic terp tea mixed in with a handful of soil once a week, they were happy with that. Top dress and water only in a quick lightly amended soil mix I put together from stuff I had


Thanks for the info


----------



## C-theGrower (Aug 7, 2019)

Houstini said:


> C1 Golden triangle x Clementine she is a hungry little tree!
> View attachment 4375628


How old is she??


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 7, 2019)

Anybody have a CP x CC that has pink/orange pistils?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 8, 2019)

Hello everyone. Been working like hell to get out of our shop and out to the farm full time. @natro.hydro is kicking ass and helping a ton getting us caught up. Him and his girlfriend both helped get the new drop ready that hits tomorrow night. We have another old friend from RIU coming out very soon with his family. Really has been shaping up be something we can all be really proud of. We have our electric permit pulled already and we actually got most of the digging completed today. By the end of the month we need to have the electric complete, refer on foundations, and the barn resided and we will be done paying 1 k a month and will be getting rent coming in instead.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 8, 2019)

Red Reishi and pink Oysters are almost ready for a nice maple stump I have.and I testing a LC I made of a fat ass APE the day Denver decriminalized


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 10, 2019)

Slymeball- they’re in one gallon pots. I’ll be up-potting to two gal fabric pots soon, then on to flower


----------



## coppershot (Aug 10, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> Slymeball- they’re in one gallon pots. I’ll be up-potting to two gal fabric pots soon, then on to flower


Put them into 3-5 gallons. They will repay you with more flower. I left one in a 3g and put the rest in 7g and they very quickly made use of the added room, and they thanked me with more bud.

Looks good.

Edit- get your clones also. She clones well and will blow up quickly.


----------



## C-theGrower (Aug 11, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> Slymeball- they’re in one gallon pots. I’ll be up-potting to two gal fabric pots soon, then on to flower
> View attachment 4377133 View attachment 4377134


Your lady’s look a lot healthier. Wats new


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 11, 2019)

About to make a purchase but can’t decide on a 2nd strain

Gonna get Slymeball and another sativa leaning cross

Any recommendations?


----------



## coppershot (Aug 11, 2019)

Silver blaze is the second one I got but I haven't run it yet... pics in this thread are super nice. The freebies I got from Doc are wicked also.

Edit- looks like he has more selection now. Those clementine crosses look nice...


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 11, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Put them into 3-5 gallons. They will repay you with more flower. I left one in a 3g and put the rest in 7g and they very quickly made use of the added room, and they thanked me with more bud.
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> Edit- get your clones also. She clones well and will blow up quickly.


Thanks. I could put them in 3 or 7 gallons, depending on how many ladies I get


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 11, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Your lady’s look a lot healthier. Wats new


Thanks! I’ve left them alone lol. I really think it was the foliar spray that nuked them a little. I used the water from my dehuey in the sprayer with FulPower and epsom.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 11, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Silver blaze is the second one I got but I haven't run it yet... pics in this thread are super nice. The freebies I got from Doc are wicked also.
> 
> Edit- looks like he has more selection now. Those clementine crosses look nice...


I have several of the clementine crosses and they are excellent plants. My favorites of the 5 strains I have grown are the Golden Triangle and God's Gift. He said that the Cherry Pie was a winner.


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 16, 2019)

Speaking of silver blaze, ya'll hear about this double Doc colab involving silver blaze?


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 17, 2019)

Bbcchance said:


> Speaking of silver blaze, ya'll hear about this double Doc colab involving silver blaze?


Looks pretty good


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 17, 2019)

Slymeball going to get transplanted in the next few days. The flower tent will be opening up


----------



## coppershot (Aug 17, 2019)

Bbcchance said:


> Speaking of silver blaze, ya'll hear about this double Doc colab involving silver blaze?


Nope... what's good?


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 17, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Nope... what's good?


 silver blaze x dragon energy. For years folks were confusing them with each other anyways so a colab ended up going down. Pretty cool shit right?


Lol @ 11 seeds in the pack tho


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 17, 2019)

Bbcchance said:


> View attachment 4380750 silver blaze x dragon energy. For years folks were confusing them with each other anyways so a colab ended up going down. Pretty cool shit right?
> 
> 
> Lol @ 11 seeds in the pack tho


Do you know the parents of Dragon Energy?


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 17, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Do you know the parents of Dragon Energy?


----------



## coppershot (Aug 17, 2019)

Bbcchance said:


> View attachment 4380769


What is Dragonsouls B cut? 

Shit looks wicked.... 

bleeding bud!


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 17, 2019)

coppershot said:


> What is Dragonsouls B cut?
> 
> Shit looks wicked....
> 
> bleeding bud!


Not really familiar with the cut myself, but with the options doc d has at his disposal you can assume its fire for sure, guys at their level dont waste time keeping so so plants

Edit: stoked to find out more about it tho, I did put in a request to a homie to get my mits on some of these colab beans


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 17, 2019)

coppershot said:


> What is Dragonsouls B cut?
> 
> Shit looks wicked....
> 
> bleeding bud!


Dragonsoul is a old Bodhi cross

I know it has Hawaiian Sativa in it,just not sure what its crossed with 

B cut = Bodhi cut


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2019)

Thanks for letting the RIU crew BBChance. Dragonsoul is Goji Og f2 x Dragons Blood .
That makes this cross 
Silver Blaze ( Dosidos [ Ogkb x Face of OG bx1 ] x Professor Moriarty [ Gods Gift x Super Qrazy ] ) x Dragon Energy ( Headbanger [ Sour D x Biker Kush] x Dragonsoul [ Goji Og f2 x Dragon's Blood])
Big thanks goes to Doc D and got a lot of respect for his work.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 17, 2019)

Also guys the new strains have been released and are on the site. Here is a couple of them
 Bear Creek Kush f2 ( Blueberry Haze x Mt Valley Kush)
 God's Grove ( God's Gift Bx1 x Colorado Clementine)


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 17, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> Also guys the new strains have been released and are on the site. Here is a couple of them
> View attachment 4380919 Bear Creek Kush f2 ( Blueberry Haze x Mt Valley Kush)
> View attachment 4380920 God's Grove ( God's Gift Bx1 x Colorado Clementine)


I just had 2 or the God's Grove finish. Excellent plants for a first quality smoke....and mine were purple too.


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 17, 2019)

curious old fart said:


> I just had 2 or the God's Grove finish. Excellent plants for a first quality smoke....and mine were purple too.


I've seen some damn beautiful phenos of that gods grove.


Btw hope all is well cof


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 17, 2019)

Bbcchance said:


> I've seen some damn beautiful phenos of that gods grove.
> 
> 
> Btw hope all is well cof


Thanks for asking.
I'm not doing to bad for an old man. I turned 69 a couple of months ago....and I have a new girlfriend. Life is good.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 18, 2019)

curious old fart said:


> Thanks for asking.
> I'm not doing to bad for an old man. I turned 69 a couple of months ago....and I have a new girlfriend. Life is good.


Wow new girl nice man. Bet she is cooler than the last one


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 18, 2019)

She's a good looking sweet lady with a positive attitude and a lot cooler. A pissed off pit bull is cooler than the ex.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 18, 2019)

curious old fart said:


> She's a good looking sweet lady with a positive attitude and a lot cooler. A pissed off pit bull is cooler than the ex.


Thats great to hear bro


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 18, 2019)

Had a nice weekend. Took both mornings off to go hiking


----------



## too larry (Aug 19, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 4381593 Had a nice weekend. Took both mornings off to go hiking


Nothing like a trail to get yourself rejuvenated.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 19, 2019)

Haha my post got pulled down on here too.
Anyway here is a couple of our new strains
God's Grove (God's Gift Bx1 x Colorado Clementine )
  
Bear Creek Kush f2 originally breed by our RIU brother @whodatnation


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 20, 2019)

Haha I was wrong I guess. Just seen the original post but then I didnt last night. Hmmmm


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 20, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> Also guys the new strains have been released and are on the site. Here is a couple of them
> View attachment 4380919 Bear Creek Kush f2 ( Blueberry Haze x Mt Valley Kush)
> View attachment 4380920 God's Grove ( God's Gift Bx1 x Colorado Clementine)



HOLY COW those are beautiful!!!

Cheers


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 20, 2019)

Gorgeous colors!!!


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 20, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> Haha I was wrong I guess. Just seen the original post but then I didnt last night. Hmmmm


Lame whats going on with IG. I was on there a whole 10 days before I got shadowbanned (3Thirteen Seeds) 
Keep up the good work my friend.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 20, 2019)

Woot Woot!
Mailman brought a nice surprise. Super fast shipping up North Doc, wow.
Very excited to run the BCK but the Orangedose sounds very intriguing. Thanks for the generous freebies Doc.
I ordered from Docs website direct.
I'll be honest though. I preferred your old stickers lol. I use it with my work ID so I dont get it mixed up.


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 20, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Woot Woot!
> Mailman brought a nice surprise. Super fast shipping up North Doc, wow.
> Very excited to run the BCK but the Orangedose sounds very intriguing. Thanks for the generous freebies Doc.
> I ordered from Docs website direct.
> ...


I dig that Vincent Gordon logo too man


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 21, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Lame whats going on with IG. I was on there a whole 10 days before I got shadowbanned (3Thirteen Seeds)
> Keep up the good work my friend.


Yea I stay on ig timeout. Been on it for months


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 25, 2019)

Slymeball’s 
Pre-transplant


And after

They’re in 2gal fabric pots, watered in with herb and aloe. They’ll get flipped next weekend after my latest harvest finishes drying and I can clean the tent

The clones I took didn’t make it, my fault. I’ll cut some more when I transfer them and have space


----------



## Joedank (Aug 26, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks for letting the RIU crew BBChance. Dragonsoul is Goji Og f2 x Dragons Blood .
> That makes this cross
> Silver Blaze ( Dosidos [ Ogkb x Face of OG bx1 ] x Professor Moriarty [ Gods Gift x Super Qrazy ] ) x Dragon Energy ( Headbanger [ Sour D x Biker Kush] x Dragonsoul [ Goji Og f2 x Dragon's Blood])
> Big thanks goes to Doc D and got a lot of respect for his work.


Hey bud looking good up in here! 
Glad to see you out hiking ! 
I found some bad ass Phenos in the bodhi dragonsblood testers I did like 3 years ago lol. Still got a shitload of the f2’s if you want any .


----------



## Houstini (Aug 26, 2019)

Oregon outdoor Slymeball 
 
C1 tester golden triangle x clementine


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 26, 2019)

I had 3 of the Golden Triangle / Clementine with one that was outstanding. There are many clones of that lady in my inventory.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2019)

Joedank said:


> Hey bud looking good up in here!
> Glad to see you out hiking !
> I found some bad ass Phenos in the bodhi dragonsblood testers I did like 3 years ago lol. Still got a shitload of the f2’s if you want any .


Hi man hope you are doing good. We have been super busy around here lately. Bear knocked out our water last night and going to still be fixing it tomorrow


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 28, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> Bear knocked out our water last night and going to still be fixing it tomorrow


You should be fixing to have a bear skin rug tomorrow.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 28, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hi man hope you are doing good. We have been super busy around here lately. Bear knocked out our water last night and going to still be fixing it tomorrow


Sorry to hear about your water that sucks . You find a nice farm for your family? 
I am doing great thanks for asking!


----------



## BDGrows (Aug 29, 2019)

Does anyone know what the Orangedose is?


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 29, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Does anyone know what the Orangedose is?


Dosido x Co Clementine. It’s a different dosi cut than the one uses for his Overdose


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 29, 2019)

Joedank said:


> Sorry to hear about your water that sucks . You find a nice farm for your family?
> I am doing great thanks for asking!


We did! We bought 23 acres in the costal range. We are 29 miles to the ocean and are working on setting up a mushroom farm on the bottom 7 acres.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 29, 2019)

been working on Peyton's room getting it finished up from what it started as. The house was built in 41 but other than needing updated it is super well built and solid. found a 1930s Kilgore cap gun in the crawl space   we have a nice creek on the property we can kayak on picked up an old tractor to get shit done
 what the barn started at this was Monday loading up scrap￼


Spent most of last week redoing the barn to get it ready to rent to my buddy. We put new sheathing on the outside. New floors and new doors and reframed them on the other side. Next we will be putting red metal on sides with white trim. Then new roof before fall rains start.
@Joedank


----------



## Joedank (Aug 29, 2019)

WOW what a score ! 
The hardwood floor! 
The creek ! 
Blackberry thicket ! 
Tractor and space to use it on ! 
And a barn to rent nice! 
Tell your wife n kiddos me and mine say hello! Be blessed brother keep chugging along . 


Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 4386843 View attachment 4386831 been working on Peyton's room getting it finished up from what it started as. The house was built in 41 but other than needing updated it is super well built and solid.View attachment 4386833 found a 1930s Kilgore cap gun in the crawl space View attachment 4386836 View attachment 4386837 we have a nice creek on the property we can kayak onView attachment 4386835 picked up an old tractor to get shit done
> View attachment 4386841 what the barn started atView attachment 4386832 this was Monday loading up scrap￼
> View attachment 4386848
> View attachment 4386834
> ...


----------



## BDGrows (Aug 29, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> Dosido x Co Clementine. It’s a different dosi cut than the one uses for his Overdose


Ah ok. I was hoping it was something else, I currently have a cut of his OD in the garden already. Oh well, im curious to see how different this one will be from the other.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 29, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Ah ok. I was hoping it was something else, I currently have a cut of his OD in the garden already. Oh well, im curious to see how different this one will be from the other.


They came out similar to be honest. I was hoping for more of a difference but all and all the 55 bred a bit better yield but a bit more leaf.


Joedank said:


> WOW what a score !
> The hardwood floor!
> The creek !
> Blackberry thicket !
> ...


Man it took three lenders and two months to get through financing but we got it done. First bit of my VA benefits I've ever made use of. First lender the day before closing declared all our income as unstable and I wouldn't count any of it. The Second Bank told us our numbers were perfect and they done talked to the managers and everything then it hit underwriting and was a no-go again. Then we went to a mortgage company and they got it done no problem. Was a hell of a fight but it was definitely worth it. I really hope you all are enjoying Tahoe. We have been wanting to go see it but right now our traveling and event going are slim. You guys ever get free and want to come up to the coast y'all are always welcome. Anytime buddy. That goes for you to COF and Oldman


----------



## BDGrows (Aug 29, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> They came out similar to be honest. I was hoping for more of a difference but all and all the 55 bred a bit better yield but a bit more leaf.


Dont get me wrong, I ain't complaining, the OD in the garden is killing it! By chance, Ive heard of DosiDo's going purple, did you ever find a pheno of a purple OD in the mix?


----------



## Houstini (Aug 29, 2019)

Love Slymeball, about 3 weeks in Oregon outdoor, this is my skunky green apple pheno. Can’t wait to hunt through the rest!


----------



## Joedank (Aug 29, 2019)

Very proud of you! You stuck with it and got it done ! 
Now here are some seeds I got from you in like 2015 . Swamp wreck 7x karmas og
Dog x honeybee, bms x gogi 
And some fem Pineapple Express. I can’t wait to pop some dog x hb



Dr.D81 said:


> They came out similar to be honest. I was hoping for more of a difference but all and all the 55 bred a bit better yield but a bit more leaf.
> 
> Man it took three lenders and two months to get through financing but we got it done. First bit of my VA benefits I've ever made use of. First lender the day before closing declared all our income as unstable and I wouldn't count any of it. The Second Bank told us our numbers were perfect and they done talked to the managers and everything then it hit underwriting and was a no-go again. Then we went to a mortgage company and they got it done no problem. Was a hell of a fight but it was definitely worth it. I really hope you all are enjoying Tahoe. We have been wanting to go see it but right now our traveling and event going are slim. You guys ever get free and want to come up to the coast y'all are always welcome. Anytime buddy. That goes for you to COF and Oldman


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 30, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Love Slymeball, about 3 weeks in Oregon outdoor, this is my skunky green apple pheno. Can’t wait to hunt through the rest!


I’m going to flip mine to flower soon, probably this weekend. Can’t wait!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 30, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> Dosido x Co Clementine. It’s a different dosi cut than the one uses for his Overdose


@Dr.D81
Wut up dude? Congrats on the new spread bro! I’m stoked for you.
Hey, this “other” dosido cut, Did you get it from the bbq or maybe from Jay? I was hunting that down again after having stopped growing it and couldn’t find it. Jay kicked down this norcal or whatever cut a bit before the fire and it just wasn’t the same. Just wondering. I’ll be back online here soon again and i’m hunting down genetics. Any tips on scoring that cut would be killer.
Here’s where i’m at with the new shop just waiting on the trusses to arrive this next week. Not gonna break ground on the house until next spring though


----------



## dangledo (Aug 31, 2019)

6 packs for 150 


Bunch of Clementine crosses as freebies.


----------



## Houstini (Sep 1, 2019)

Slymeball getting frosty and stinky, when I ran indoor she was all skunk apple and lime. Can’t wait to see what she does under the sun, fingers crossed I can keep PM and budrot at bay


----------



## Houstini (Sep 1, 2019)

C1 (golden triangle x clementine) about 7’ tall in a 30 gallon pot. Probably go late outdoor but she smells of a hashy citrus og. This one I have been battling powdery mildew on along with useful’s apollo 11. The Apollo 11 was actually so unmanageable that the plant had to be removed. Unfortunately it’s left a battle behind for me


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 1, 2019)

I’ve heard that spraying milk helps with PM, haven’t tried it myself


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 1, 2019)

Houstini said:


> C1 (golden triangle x clementine) about 7’ tall in a 30 gallon pot. Probably go late outdoor but she smells of a hashy citrus og. This one I have been battling powdery mildew on along with useful’s apollo 11. The Apollo 11 was actually so unmanageable that the plant had to be removed. Unfortunately it’s left a battle behind for me
> View attachment 4388323


I had issues with some phenos with PM. Had some not get touched it all. That's one of the things I select heavily for but definitely going to be worked on


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 1, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> @Dr.D81
> Wut up dude? Congrats on the new spread bro! I’m stoked for you.
> Hey, this “other” dosido cut, Did you get it from the bbq or maybe from Jay? I was hunting that down again after having stopped growing it and couldn’t find it. Jay kicked down this norcal or whatever cut a bit before the fire and it just wasn’t the same. Just wondering. I’ll be back online here soon again and i’m hunting down genetics. Any tips on scoring that cut would be killer.
> Here’s where i’m at with the new shop just waiting on the trusses to arrive this next week. Not gonna break ground on the house until next spring though
> View attachment 4387277


Hell yea man and it is that cut and yes I still can get it. Let most everything go this year and all my friends have my cuts held for now. Not far from having power to get back up and running


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 1, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hell yea man and it is that cut and yes I still can get it. Let most everything go this year and all my friends have my cuts held for now. Not far from having power to get back up and running


Nice dude!

Great to hear you still got it. I’ll kick down a new dolato s1 pheno we just discovered when we hook up. It’s pretty fricken bad ass.

You make any crosses with that wedding cake?


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 2, 2019)

Slymeball’s waking up to day 2 of flower


----------



## Houstini (Sep 2, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> I had issues with some phenos with PM. Had some not get touched it all. That's one of the things I select heavily for but definitely going to be worked on


I wouldn’t have thought it would be an issue with her structure and node spacing. Have a short squat sour lime og nearby that is pm free. In fact that one I was afraid to run outside because I thought it would be a pm magnet due to its density in structure. pictured below is that sour lime og, it’s nasty smelling, got em from capitain redbeard seeds good guy out of Eugene as a freebie


----------



## Duck_Lbc (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi doc
I’m growing TPR and was wondering what week she normally starts to turn purple?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 5, 2019)

Duck_Lbc said:


> Hi doc
> I’m growing TPR and was wondering what week she normally starts to turn purple?


Most have purple flowers from the very beginning


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 5, 2019)

The corner plants are female(2), the others are males(3). I’ll let everyone chill for a little before pulling the males and tossing them outside to grab some pollen


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 8, 2019)

Slymeball 
Start of week 2. Front two are female, some light lst


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 20, 2019)

Slymeball 
Day 20. They didn’t stretch much


----------



## coppershot (Sep 20, 2019)

Mine did stretch a bit and they also looked to be more sativa leaning compared to yours. 

Looking good!


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 21, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Mine did stretch a bit and they also looked to be more sativa leaning compared to yours.
> 
> Looking good!


The one on the right looks to be taking after gods gift in the Prof Moriarty cross


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 22, 2019)

Slymeball Day 21ish
Starting to show some frost and get some funk


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 23, 2019)

Hey @Dr.D81, is the TRP x BCK the same ones as the freebies you released earlier? Or is it similar to the Orangedose v. Overdose type situation?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 26, 2019)

Escher#2×Professor Morarity

She shows a different expression under the Qbs than under the cobs. The leaf edges are slightly upturned and covered in frost. Hoping she fills in more and swells.
Superb smoke,headstash only.


----------



## coppershot (Sep 26, 2019)

@CoB_nUt nice frost rails!


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 26, 2019)

Very nice! Glad I snagged a pack


----------



## Joedank (Sep 26, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> View attachment 4400380 Escher#2×Professor Morarity
> 
> She shows a different expression under the Qbs than under the cobs. The leaf edges are slightly upturned and covered in frost. Hoping she fills in more and swells.
> Superb smoke,headstash only.
> ...


Holy shit excellent work . By @Dr.D81 and you!


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 26, 2019)

Slymeball day 25


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 26, 2019)

coppershot said:


> @CoB_nUt nice frost rails!


Thank you coppershot.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 26, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Very nice! Glad I snagged a pack


Thank you. Pop them babies!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 26, 2019)

Joedank said:


> Holy shit excellent work . By @Dr.D81 and you!


Thank you JoeD. Much appreciated.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Hey @Dr.D81, is the TRP x BCK the same ones as the freebies you released earlier? Or is it similar to the Orangedose v. Overdose type situation?


Same seeds


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2019)

So guys we have been getting a lot of shit done around here. Myco lab is up and running again and we have been working on that most all week. T.C. and Natro are kicking ass keeping us cought up with production so we dont go broke building out the farm. Really long days but definitely worth every second.


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 27, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> Same seeds


Thank ya, currently growing out the tester and its amazing so I wanted to store a pack for later!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2019)

Here are some tester pictures of Escher #1 x Professor Moriarty 
They were ran in small pot 11 weeks according to the tester and as you can see in the top pic put off a signal late nanner which I would expect. Most all the PM crosses will throw those if ran really long. Looking forward to seeing his clone runs.


----------



## eddy600 (Sep 27, 2019)

Inspector lestrade ready for harvest it has big solid buds with a great smell.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 27, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> Here are some tester pictures of Escher #1 x Professor Moriarty
> They were ran in small pot 11 weeks according to the tester and as you can see in the top pic put off a signal late nanner which I would expect. Most all the PM crosses will throw those if ran really long. Looking forward to seeing his clone runs.
> View attachment 4400642 View attachment 4400643


Nice! Admittedly, I ran my bean run in a solo cup,the clone pictured is from a cut from the reveg, I tossed her into a F&D setup as soon as she had enough roots. No veg,str8 from the cloner into the F&D tote. My first run(bean) her nugs were bigger,so I ain't trippin', I know she has potential to stack the nugmeat. 
I just wanted some more smoke of this ASAP. I'll be running a bigger plant of her next round.

@Dr.D81 what difference/s did you notice between Escher#1 and #2?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nice! Admittedly, I ran my bean run in a solo cup,the clone pictured is from a cut from the reveg, I tossed her into a F&D setup as soon as she had enough roots. No veg,str8 from the cloner into the F&D tote. My first run(bean) her nugs were bigger,so I ain't trippin', I know she has potential to stack the nugmeat.
> I just wanted some more smoke of this ASAP. I'll be running a bigger plant of her next round.
> 
> @Dr.D81 what difference/s did you notice between Escher#1 and #2?


Escher #1 was smaller yield and more frost. Escher #2 stacked better and had more botrytis resistance. #1 would definitely have gotten to be a much larger plant if given space


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 27, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 4400917 View attachment 4400920


You have a great place


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 1, 2019)

Holy crap it's a whole new look again. Tried to check out the page yesterday I think and it was down


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 2, 2019)

Yep seems like every few years they update it.


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 2, 2019)

Heres the TPR x BCK 4 weeks into the flip... 


Only 4 weeks in and she's throwing some gorgeous purples and I assume is going to be frostier than a blizzard in December! This is a nug from the lowest part in my canopy that just happened to be the easiest to take a picture of. She smells of ripe fruits and sweet undertones. Really nice creation Doc! Cant wait to run this girl through her paces then try out the escher.


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 2, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Heres the TPR x BCK 4 weeks into the flip...
> 
> View attachment 4402303
> Only 4 weeks in and she's throwing some gorgeous purples and I assume is going to be frostier than a blizzard in December! This is a nug from the lowest part in my canopy that just happened to be the easiest to take a picture of. She smells of ripe fruits and sweet undertones. Really nice creation Doc! Cant wait to run this girl through her paces then try out the escher.


Gorgeous flower!! She looks like a quick finisher too


----------



## coppershot (Oct 2, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Heres the TPR x BCK 4 weeks into the flip...
> 
> View attachment 4402303
> Only 4 weeks in and she's throwing some gorgeous purples and I assume is going to be frostier than a blizzard in December! This is a nug from the lowest part in my canopy that just happened to be the easiest to take a picture of. She smells of ripe fruits and sweet undertones. Really nice creation Doc! Cant wait to run this girl through her paces then try out the escher.


Those look amazing. Doc tossed me some of those as a freebie. How many did you pop to find those beautiful colors? 

@Dr.D81 any idea roughly how likely it is to find in a pack of these?


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 2, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Those look amazing. Doc tossed me some of those as a freebie. How many did you pop to find those beautiful colors?
> 
> @Dr.D81 any idea roughly how likely it is to find in a pack of these?


I popped all 5. 3 of the 5 seeds didnt make it (poor parentry on my end along with other factors), and out of the 2 that popped, one was male the other was the girl you see here. The male was a resinous purple male (fucking pissed I didn't save him for breeding purposes later) and this gorgeous girl which I thankfully kept a cut. She will triple or quadruple in size when you flip her and in weeks 3 - 4 she starts to show her colors. Also, she clones really easily and almost every stem is hollow. After running the OD (now called OrangeDose) and the TPRxBCK, I picked up 4 packs from him to give a run. Im debating on grabbing another pack of the TPRxBCK in attempts to find that purple male again or debating on just selfing this girl...


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 2, 2019)

Slymeball Day 31
This girl smells like Sprite

This girl is more musky/skunky with just a hint of lime


----------



## coppershot (Oct 2, 2019)

Slymeball at 23 days. Fan leaves on her pray pretty hard.


----------



## Houstini (Oct 2, 2019)

I’m gonna have to grow out a few more Slymeball. Mine that I had outdoor turned into budworm snacks bad


----------



## too larry (Oct 3, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Yep seems like every few years they update it.


lol Now they are up to 2015 tech.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2019)

Here is a Tony Rocky Horror my buddy on the east coast sent me this week. Seems most are getting one like these out of the 5 pack freebies. This got moved outside because it outgrew the grow.


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 6, 2019)

Slymeball day 35
Sprite pheno

Musky pheno


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 6, 2019)

Thats gorgeous, looks frosty and like its getting chunky!


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 7, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Thats gorgeous, looks frosty and like its getting chunky!


Thanks! They’re starting to bulk now. My carbon filter is holding on for dear life


----------



## coppershot (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## idlewilder (Oct 9, 2019)

coppershot said:


> View attachment 4405815


Looks great!! I’m enjoying watching your Slymeball develop along with mine. What smells are you getting?


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 9, 2019)

Day 37


----------



## Houstini (Oct 10, 2019)

coppershot said:


> View attachment 4405815


What does this one smell like? I had a similar looking pheno that smelled of apple and skunk.


----------



## coppershot (Oct 11, 2019)

Houstini said:


> What does this one smell like? I had a similar looking pheno that smelled of apple and skunk.


I definately get the skunk upfront but it is kinda spicy, with some fruit/citrus on the backend... I take her to 70 and the end product change so the fruit/citrus is upfront with the skunk undertone coming on the backend. Super complex and smells way different once cured.


----------



## Houstini (Oct 11, 2019)

B11 la bomba x bear creek kush lower


----------



## coppershot (Oct 11, 2019)

Man that's a beaut!


----------



## dangledo (Oct 12, 2019)

slymeball loving lightly amended rols/weak ss at the bottom of 10 gallon [email protected] day 30. Local joint out of few things i needed but had premade ss on hand so said fuck it, too busy to look elsewhere. Come new (legal)year and I'll finally be able to soil/tissue test, and stop guessing. Two 12 gallons ladies to follow perpetual behind this so I'm anxious to get at some iwe this winter.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 16, 2019)

Escher#2 ×Professor Morarity


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 17, 2019)

Slymeball throwing a doink late flower

I pinched it off and will monitor for more. Its only one pheno...so far. The weird thing is that the cut I took from this showed dicks in veg earlier this week. I either mislabeled the cut or the full moon messed with this broad


----------



## coppershot (Oct 17, 2019)

Mine will throw a nanna or two super late in flower around week 8ish.


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 17, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Mine will throw a nanna or two super late in flower around week 8ish.


Good to know. I’m only 45 days in though. Maybe they’ll finish up sooner than I expected


----------



## coppershot (Oct 17, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> Good to know. I’m only 45 days in though. Maybe they’ll finish up sooner than I expected


Yeah. I have run the same cut a few times. First time nothing, nada... it was perfect. Second run it popped a few nanners I wanted to say 9 weeks but it might have been 8 weeks. I am running the same cut again, so I will see if it happens again, but I love the smoke.


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 17, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Yeah. I have run the same cut a few times. First time nothing, nada... it was perfect. Second run it popped a few nanners I wanted to say 9 weeks but it might have been 8 weeks. I am running the same cut again, so I will see if it happens again, but I love the smoke.


How long do you take yours? I’m planning 65-70


----------



## coppershot (Oct 17, 2019)

First time was around 63 days. Second time I want to say 68-70 but I cant recal exactly. Most of the plants in my room go 70 days so they were the first plants that I took down in the room on the second run. It was also in the back and didn't get the attention it deserved.


----------



## coppershot (Oct 19, 2019)

Slymeball near the end of week 5.


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 20, 2019)

Slymeball 
Day 49

Lower of Sprite pheno


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 22, 2019)

Slymeball day 52


----------



## Houstini (Oct 22, 2019)

@coppershot @idlewilder you are making me miss the Slymeball so much. Another month I’ll sneak it in with some og/chem/sour types I got lined up


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2019)

@Dr.D81 - Any more update pics from the farm?


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 27, 2019)

Slymeball day 56
I think another 7-10 days


----------



## Houstini (Oct 27, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> Slymeball day 56
> I think another 7-10 days
> View attachment 4413377View attachment 4413378View attachment 4413379View attachment 4413380View attachment 4413381View attachment 4413382View attachment 4413383


You in for a treat!


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 30, 2019)

Doc's site is the place to order from. Fast delivery and good communication. 
Got some citrus sugar cookies and freebies. 

Thanks Doc!


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 30, 2019)

Boatguy said:


> Doc's site is the place to order from. Fast delivery and good communication.
> Got some citrus sugar cookies and freebies.
> 
> Thanks Doc!


Agreed. I got my beans straight from Doc

Slymeball day 59


Thoughts on how long to take these? I was thinking 67-70


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 3, 2019)

Slymeball day 63 from flip
This pheno smells like a creamy musk with a lime finish. She’s really chunky

This pheno smells like Sprite. She’s not as chunky but smells amazing. She also needs a lot of support, spaghetti branches lol

Probably going to chop on Friday or Saturday


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 6, 2019)

Day 66 Slymeball


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 6, 2019)

Tester nug from the chunky pheno. Very floral with a mushroom and syrup backend on the nose. Smoke report on Friday for this quick dry


----------



## Houstini (Nov 8, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> Tester nug from the chunky pheno. Very floral with a mushroom and syrup backend on the nose. Smoke report on Friday for this quick dry
> View attachment 4417515View attachment 4417516View attachment 4417517


That Slymeball is getting there. Patience is rewarded with the keepers I had


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 11, 2019)

Slymeball day 70. They’re getting 36 hours of darkness before getting chopped on the full moon (tomorrow)


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 11, 2019)

The tester nug was fucking delicious and potent too. Creamy pine with a cooling mint affect on the exhale. The buzz was super happy and energized. I was laughing my ass off lol


----------



## ruxing (Nov 12, 2019)

Dr.D81 said:


> Leaves look heavy to the blue moonshine side


The creator of Blue moonshine supposidly lives down the road from me! Haven't been invited over... yet! Lol


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 13, 2019)

Slymeball chopped and hanging


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 13, 2019)

Looks like it will be some dank smoke, nice work!


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 13, 2019)

Wtf. How have I never heard of this guy. that Rum bayou looks frosty af. Methinks I’ll have to try some soon.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 13, 2019)

So I see the slymeball seems pretty popular.

Riddle me this, docs patients, were i to try one strain that represents some of the best of the doctors medicine, which strain out of his current inventory should I grab? I like strains that pack a cerebral punch.


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 14, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Looks like it will be some dank smoke, nice work!


Thanks! I’m looking forward to the finished product


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 14, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> So I see the slymeball seems pretty popular.
> 
> Riddle me this, docs patients, were i to try one strain that represents some of the best of the doctors medicine, which strain out of his current inventory should I grab? I like strains that pack a cerebral punch.


I’d say the God’s Gift bx might be the ticket. Bear Creek Kush and Triple Purple Rhino are some others that doc has done and is known for imo


----------



## dangledo (Nov 15, 2019)

Slacking on update. Slymeball around 35 days. Long harvested just haven't scrubbed pics yet. Love this strain and the sift is soo tasty. Has legs and stones you again and again.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 15, 2019)

There are yoyo above. the humidity was so high i had to let her hair down for some airflow during lights off.


----------



## coppershot (Nov 15, 2019)

Slymeball seems to be pretty consistent in the frost department...


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 17, 2019)

One of docs strains from a year or two ago, it's called LIK really putting out nice for me this run


----------



## GreenBuds (Nov 17, 2019)

Doc,
Ran your God's Gift BX1 a few months ago from DC Exchange with terrible results. Couldn't find one female keeper out of 10 seeds. I did find a real nice male that I kept for pollen but every seed either didn't pop and grow, was runts and turned males and 1 full blown hermaphrodite. Been growing for over 35 years so definitively not my fault.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 17, 2019)

GreenBuds said:


> Doc,
> Ran your God's Gift BX1 a few months ago from DC Exchange with terrible results. Couldn't find one female keeper out of 10 seeds. I did find a real nice male that I kept for pollen but every seed either didn't pop and grow, was runts and turned males and 1 full blown hermaphrodite. Been growing for over 35 years so definitively not my fault.


Can you post them?


----------



## Joedank (Nov 17, 2019)

GreenBuds said:


> Doc,
> Ran your God's Gift BX1 a few months ago from DC Exchange with terrible results. Couldn't find one female keeper out of 10 seeds. I did find a real nice male that I kept for pollen but every seed either didn't pop and grow, was runts and turned males and 1 full blown hermaphrodite. Been growing for over 35 years so definitively not my fault.


Why would you keep a male from a run that you disliked all the females of?? Very confusing post as well . So you made seeds from a gods gift bx male but they were runty and “turned male”? 35 years of growing and you don’t know how to get ripe seeds?? What did you cross the gods gift bx to?


----------



## Nick m (Nov 17, 2019)

.


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 17, 2019)

GreenBuds said:


> Doc,
> Ran your God's Gift BX1 a few months ago from DC Exchange with terrible results. Couldn't find one female keeper out of 10 seeds. I did find a real nice male that I kept for pollen but every seed either didn't pop and grow, was runts and turned males and 1 full blown hermaphrodite. Been growing for over 35 years so definitively not my fault.


Never is.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 17, 2019)

GreenBuds said:


> Doc,
> Ran your God's Gift BX1 a few months ago from DC Exchange with terrible results. Couldn't find one female keeper out of 10 seeds. I did find a real nice male that I kept for pollen but every seed either didn't pop and grow, was runts and turned males and 1 full blown hermaphrodite. Been growing for over 35 years so definitively not my fault.


real humble, I see.


----------



## GreenBuds (Nov 18, 2019)

Joedank said:


> Why would you keep a male from a run that you disliked all the females of?? Very confusing post as well . So you made seeds from a gods gift bx male but they were runty and “turned male”? 35 years of growing and you don’t know how to get ripe seeds?? What did you cross the gods gift bx to?


I kept the pollen from the Gods gift and crossed it to a sour bubble. The seeds are still maturing on the plant. I just wanted to see if the crosses would produce anything. The male plant was very bushy and vigorous and I thought it was surely a female but turned out male. I never said the I grew out the male pollen in crosses. That could come after I harvest the Sour bubble.


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 21, 2019)

Trimmed samples of each pheno. Light green was the chunky pheno, darker was the Sprite pheno


Sprite pheno getting trimmed up


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 23, 2019)

Does anyone have any word on Docs open pollenation lines, specifically his Friction or Bubble Party? And whats the difference between his Bubble Party and the Bubble Party V2? Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Dec 1, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Lame whats going on with IG. I was on there a whole 10 days before I got shadowbanned (3Thirteen Seeds)
> Keep up the good work my friend.


what is shadow banned ? ig has such sucky practices and if someone decides to do another social media site that leaves folks the fuck alone except for really serious infractions IG will die the death it should. fuck facebook offshoots...


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Dec 1, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> Trimmed samples of each pheno. Light green was the chunky pheno, darker was the Sprite pheno
> View attachment 4424534View attachment 4424535View attachment 4424536View attachment 4424537
> 
> Sprite pheno getting trimmed up
> View attachment 4424538View attachment 4424539View attachment 4424540View attachment 4424541View attachment 4424542View attachment 4424543


Pheno of what dude. i know u realize what strain you are referring too but those just seeing this don't. thx


----------



## Boatguy (Dec 1, 2019)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> is this your first run with it ? if not do u have more pics's u can share ? thx


@idlewilder has been posting here throughout the grow. Plenty of other slymeball pics from other growers as well.
Just go back a bit and read forward.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Dec 1, 2019)

can someone point me to threads/pics of these two by doc. 
*MIA WALLACE = 
(LAMBS BREATH S1 X BEAR CREEK KUSH)*

and 
Winston Wolf (89 Romulan x Bear Creek Kush) thx.


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 1, 2019)

Slymeball cured for only a week but I’m loving the early test buds


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 18, 2019)

A couple Sherlock’s Gift


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 22, 2019)

Sherlock’s Gift 5 days later


----------



## Mohican (Dec 23, 2019)

Love the purple stem!


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 23, 2019)

Heres a pic of the cured TPR x BCK... shes a great smoke!


----------



## ruxing (Dec 25, 2019)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> can someone point me to threads/pics of these two by doc.
> *MIA WALLACE =
> (LAMBS BREATH S1 X BEAR CREEK KUSH)*
> 
> ...


I've tried to find some myself @Stoned Cold Bulldog ! I have MIA and debating on pulling trigger on Winston to help Doc out and save some cash at the same time! Winston looks frosty from the pics on his site but would like to read some grows on it and more pics. I'm gonna get some GGbx1, Ggrove, Slimeballs but I'm looking at maybe Devine C., Lord Black, or Winston... I would like to have some of that Romulan cross! There's no pics for the Lord Blackwood...


----------



## dangledo (Dec 27, 2019)

30/30 cracked 24 hours in a shot glass

36 hours later popping fuzzy tap root

48 hours later half are above the soil in shitty little Christmas cups for now.

Silver blaze, monkey massacre, and divine clementine x gods gift





Will update


----------



## ruxing (Dec 27, 2019)

Damn.... 30 of 30!


----------



## Buck5050 (Dec 27, 2019)

Freebies (Frank's Gift x Professor Moriarty) Sherlock’s Gift?


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 28, 2019)

Sherlock’s Gift

Showing some early purps


----------



## Buck5050 (Dec 29, 2019)

Docs having a year end sell with everything 33% off. Has anyone tried the Lord Blackwood?


----------



## ruxing (Dec 30, 2019)

I haven't @Buck5050 but I'm thinking about getting a pack


----------



## SativaT (Dec 30, 2019)

Awesome thread and strains man! congrats on all the hard work and accomplishments.


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 5, 2020)

Sherlock’s Gift got some new shoes finally


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 6, 2020)

Looking much happier and greener less than 12 hours after the transplant


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 6, 2020)

So did Doc vacate RIU and move on to the other forum he was visiting? Damn shame, I really liked his input


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 6, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> So did Doc vacate RIU and move on to the other forum he was visiting? Damn shame, I really liked his input


I think he’s just been super busy getting his farm going. He hasn’t been at the other forum since the summer


----------



## Joedank (Jan 6, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> So did Doc vacate RIU and move on to the other forum he was visiting? Damn shame, I really liked his input





idlewilder said:


> I think he’s just been super busy getting his farm going. He hasn’t been at the other forum since the summer


I spoke with doc like 2 weeks ago and he is hustling getting the farm setup done . I see big things for him soon. Said his hemp plants did pretty good to so I bet we see hemp seed in the future.


----------



## ruxing (Jan 7, 2020)

Yeah their Holiday sale was a huge success and are swamped with that too! I made him up some squirters last night for him to try out  like he doesn't have enough to do right now


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 7, 2020)

ruxing said:


> Yeah their Holiday sale was a huge success and are swamped with that too! I made him up some squirters last night for him to try out  like he doesn't have enough to do right now
> 
> View attachment 4451514


What varietals?


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 7, 2020)

Gods Gift Bx


----------



## ruxing (Jan 7, 2020)

Don't remember @idlewilder ... been so long and I didn't mark them or lost the lable at some point. I had like 4 dif and lost all but 1 during a case of paranoia lol. I've preserved them for 10 yrs. Nice looking GG @Opie1971


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 12, 2020)

Sherlock’s Gift chugging along. I’m going to top them when they wake up tonight


----------



## Buck5050 (Jan 12, 2020)

More of that Sherlock's Gift


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 21, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> So did Doc vacate RIU and move on to the other forum he was visiting? Damn shame, I really liked his input


Yeah unfortunately he can't hardly keep up with all the messages he gets on Instagram. Their policies on weed suck but maybe if we ignore them long enough they will stop fucking with weed pages


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2020)

Haven't vacated RIU just been staying busy. Like Natro said I had to quit answering dms on IG. Everytime I would get them clear I would be right back to another hundred to go through. Which would be fine if half or more weren't just dumb ass shit they easily could have figured out or read for them selves in the post that made them DM. Funny shit was the post i announced I wasn't some Yahoo asked a dumb ass question and one of the old RIU guys left a reply about how they did just what I was talking about. Shit was funny but is gone now. Guess the guy didn't like the response. I do need to get some pictures of what we have been up to in between rain. Mostly just been bringing in rock to fix the road and rock for us to work on. Oh and picked up two old Studebaker trucks to play with.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2020)

The red one is a 1947 M16 ton and a half and is getting turned in to our farm truck. The body is going on a stripped motorhome frame and getting 12v 5.9l Cummins in it. The green one is a 1946 m15 one ton and it is getting the 454 from the motorhome and getting turned in to a Army bobber ratrod.


----------



## TheSadVeryBadMadGrower (Jan 22, 2020)

Ship to the states?


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Jan 22, 2020)

Hi sorry if this has been answered a lot and I'm sure it has but why doesn't Doc make fem seeds anymore? I picked up two packs of his GG#4 and I liked it a lot. That was a long time ago. Thanks.


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 22, 2020)

Sherlock’s Gift 10 days after being topped
1

2


----------



## Scnick99 (Jan 23, 2020)

I just wanna give shouts to docs strain butch. I didnt document much around harvest last year because my camera sucks. 

I got some as freebies with a purchase of gods gift bx1. All popped. Got a keeper male that had fully black stems. Sadly i didnt keep the pollen correctly and it molded. I tried to use a bit that was still ok looking but i only got like 20 seeds on 6 dif plants. 

The two females i got were amazing. One was super hazy fruity gas. Alot of cold temp purple potential. But had a very bad botrytis resistance. Any area effected by a catapiller damage would go south really fast, But the finished colas were dry sugar packed loooong spears. Amazing flavor and stoney af. Pretty cerebral with a stone at the end. Not couch locked tho

Second pheno was much more fruity with less gas. Smells and tasted very .....fruit punchy and baked cookie flavors. High is Really amazing. Strait packed with wet terpy resin and huge spears with chunky odd shaped nugs. Really dense. I usually smash all my bowls full nug, but not this plant. Really hard resin loaded nugs. And the resistances were amazing. Catapillar damage didnt cause any mold at all. Amazing biiig strong arms. Like a butch  .

It was a fun one to watch develop. Had great yields and all around great smoke. Highly recommended.

As for the gods gift bx1. Sadly i was not impressed. They were all pretty runty. I had 3 fems that i kept. 2/3 had mids grade frost. 1 had good flavor and decent frost, but all of them where really small and had weak root systems. Pretty good resistance and for some reason butterflys didnt like it. Had zero catapillar damage. 

Those were my experiences. 1 great. 1 not so great. But i would grow butch again for sure and i really want to try out slymer. Im missing some lime in my life.

Heres a shot of a butch nug about halfway through flower.


----------



## Scnick99 (Jan 23, 2020)

Found these night shots on the butch a few weeks out from chop.


----------



## Scnick99 (Jan 23, 2020)

this was at finish i believe. Bad pic.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 23, 2020)

Put my purple punch x (afkansastan x xj18 Pakistani) in soil after 6/6 germination.


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

Scnick99 said:


> Found these night shots on the butch a few weeksView attachment 4463185View attachment 4463186View attachment 4463187View attachment 4463188 out from chop.


Who was the Daddy on that cross? My #5 and #13 Random Bud X Triple Purple Dojo has those same purple stems.


----------



## Scnick99 (Jan 23, 2020)

Bck x mendobreath. I think bck was the father.


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

Scnick99 said:


> Bck x mendobreath. I think bck was the father.


Thanks. That BCK is dank.


----------



## Scnick99 (Jan 23, 2020)

too larry said:


> Thanks. That BCK is dank.


I bet. The fruit punch factor on my bulky chunky pheno was really strong.
I hear thats from the bck. Really really sweet  id love to check that one out also.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 24, 2020)

TheSadVeryBadMadGrower said:


> Ship to the states?


We are in Oregon so yes free shipping in the US


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 24, 2020)

ChrispyCritter said:


> Hi sorry if this has been answered a lot and I'm sure it has but why doesn't Doc make fem seeds anymore? I picked up two packs of his GG#4 and I liked it a lot. That was a long time ago. Thanks.


Well I haven't in a good bit with how crazy the last couple years have been but as we get a proper permanent pollination space built here at the farm we will be.


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Jan 24, 2020)

Thanks for taking time to answer. I have a couple of those GG4 of yours saved for just the right time. Good luck with everything!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 31, 2020)

6 month progress shot


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 31, 2020)

Doesn’t even look like the same property anymore .


----------



## dangledo (Jan 31, 2020)

dangledo said:


> 30/30 cracked 24 hours in a shot glass
> 
> 36 hours later popping fuzzy tap root
> 
> ...



Few weeks ago. Pulled out 7 males and several more suspected as of now. 12 from seed when i hunt then reveg keepers.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 31, 2020)

Dr.D81 said:


> 6 month progress shot
> View attachment 4468457View attachment 4468458


Amazing transformation. When did you find time to sleep?


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 31, 2020)

Very nice! Running the TPR x BCK Purp pheno again, hopefully, I can get some more live shots and post nug shots of her.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 12, 2020)

I was finally able to go by the rec farm yesterday and we transferred what's left of my seeds to Portland High Standards. They stole a bunch but fuck there thieves so that's what they do. Now we move on to getting me paid for the years work they owe me for.


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 16, 2020)

Question for anyone that has run Doc's tpr. I am on the east coast of Massachusetts, would tpr finish in time outdoors?
Got some others too. Just looking for what my safest bet would be in a typical season here.
The others i have are Slymeball, and citrus sugar cookies. 
Ran some orangedose freebies last season but had to chop a bit early due to a barrage of northeasters.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 16, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> Put my purple punch x (afkansastan x xj18 Pakistani) in soil after 6/6 germination.


Wrong Doc. You’re looking for Doc D (https://www.rollitup.org/t/doc-d-seeds.924043) not Docs Dank Seeds


----------



## dangledo (Feb 20, 2020)

dangledo said:


> Few weeks ago. Pulled out 7 males and several more suspected as of now. 12 from seed when i hunt then reveg keepers.
> 
> View attachment 4468519






20/30 female. NiCE. Have a Devine clementine that.. Well... Smells devine. 

Monkey massacre that fasciated on a leaf. Only on the second node down from cola. 

Fasciation fascination

No stand out on the silver blaze... Yet... I realize the cookies can be slow off the start so fingers crossed



I'll get some close up trich shots of the dc soon

They got a little too dry. Had a three day snow event that kept me out of the garden. Some leaf damage up top because they also stretched like crazy and were almost touching the hood on the 315. They'll recover though. No nuts popping.


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 25, 2020)

Sherlock’s Gift 
This ones going into flower tomorrow

This was a male that I chopped down tonight. Tossing it into flower for a few days confirmed it


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 4, 2020)

Sherlock’s Gift day 7


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 11, 2020)

Sherlock’s Gift day 14
She’s had a nice stretch so far. There’s so much under growth that needs to get cleaned up next week


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 21, 2020)

Sherlock’s Gift day 23


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 25, 2020)

Sherlock’s Gift day 28


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 31, 2020)

Sherlock’s Gift day 34


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 1, 2020)

Dr.D81 said:


> 6 month progress shot
> View attachment 4468457View attachment 4468458


Puttin in Work !


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 4, 2020)

Sherlock’s Gift day 38
She’s sweet and slightly fruity. Hopefully she’ll really start to pack it on soon


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 4, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Sherlock’s Gift day 38
> She’s sweet and slightly fruity. Hopefully she’ll really start to pack it on soon
> View attachment 4523051


Looking beautiful!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 8, 2020)

Howdy folks! Hope you are all doing well right now


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 8, 2020)

Dr.D81 said:


> Howdy folks! Hope you are all doing well right now


good to hear from ya Doc.
I hope you & the family are well.


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 8, 2020)

Sherlock’s Gift day 42
She’s starting to get a little color on the tips. Take her to 60, maybe more


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 12, 2020)

Sherlock’s Gift


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 12, 2020)

Fading fast


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 14, 2020)

Nice frosty lower SG


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 15, 2020)

Coming along nicely !!


----------



## Swamp Thing (Apr 19, 2020)

Much love for Doc D and the Circle of Blessings.


----------



## Boatguy (Apr 19, 2020)

Swamp Thing said:


> Much love for Doc D and the Circle of Blessings.View attachment 4538791


Wrong doc, but i got some of those stardawgs brewing right now 

Edit: i see you have a double doc pack in there


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 19, 2020)

Sherlock’s Gift day 52...

Ain’t nobody got time fo that

Bye Felicia


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 20, 2020)

Chopped day 52


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 25, 2020)

Sherlock’s Gift sample 7 days dry
Berry and slight pine nose. I could taste some pine in the smoke too. A couple times got me ripped


----------



## nc208 (May 2, 2020)

Bear creek Kush F2, this is my 50 day indica pheno. Frosty as glue when growing with a nice lime kush smell. This was her when growing and then today as getting trimmed up for jars. I still have 2 more phenos to come down, one is a huge girl that reeks of blueberry lime weirdness.


----------



## idlewilder (May 2, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Bear creek Kush F2, this is my 50 day indica pheno. Frosty as glue when growing with a nice lime kush smell. This was her when growing and then today as getting trimmed up for jars. I still have 2 more phenos to come down, one is a huge girl that reeks of blueberry lime weirdness.
> View attachment 4552734
> 
> View attachment 4552735


Love it. What’s the stone like?


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 24, 2020)

Just grabbed a pack of Mia Wallace and a pack of God's Gift BX1 and Doc sent me a couple packs of "2016 mix" freebies ... just curious if anyone had grown those out and had any info on em ... kinda thinking of dropping both packs all at once and seeing what I find...


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 24, 2020)

Doc has good stuff, the Gods Gift should be a treat!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 24, 2020)

Lucky!!!


----------



## ruxing (Dec 8, 2020)

*@Dr.D81 *Well Doc I'm back from retirement and about to start bombing you guys with testers! If you're still on here LOL. Had some growing pains and work issues then spider mites but getting back on track!


----------



## ruxing (Dec 8, 2020)

OrangeDose #1 = GG X COLORADO CLEMENTINE = OD in my post

Strong germination rates! 
1 inch tap root at 36hrs. 
Photos are at day 2 after germ
Strong, thick stalks
1/2gl bags 
Recycled soil: PH neutral Coco mix, organic compost, perlite, clay pebbles


----------



## ruxing (Dec 8, 2020)

LOOMPAS HEADBAND / COLORADO CLEMENTINE #12 X GG/CO = LH in my post
24hr Soak
24hr Germ on 7th
Potty trained today 10/08/2020....

MORE TO COME!


----------



## ruxing (Dec 8, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Chopped day 52
> View attachment 4539945View attachment 4539946View attachment 4539947View attachment 4539948View attachment 4539949View attachment 4539950View attachment 4539951View attachment 4539952View attachment 4539953View attachment 4539954


@idlewilder Can't wait to get to these! Good job! Where is the Doc? Guess hes chucking more fungus these days...


----------



## ruxing (Dec 8, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Doc has good stuff, the Gods Gift should be a treat!


@BDGrows Can't wait to get to these too! Let us know how it went


----------



## ruxing (Dec 8, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Bear creek Kush F2, this is my 50 day indica pheno. Frosty as glue when growing with a nice lime kush smell. This was her when growing and then today as getting trimmed up for jars. I still have 2 more phenos to come down, one is a huge girl that reeks of blueberry lime weirdness.
> View attachment 4552734
> 
> View attachment 4552735


Damn that looks stickie! Got some of these coming up!


----------



## Joedank (Dec 9, 2020)

Stoked to pheno hunt these


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 9, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Stoked to pheno hunt theseView attachment 4764417


Nice scores!


----------



## Houstini (Dec 10, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Stoked to pheno hunt theseView attachment 4764417


Slymeball was delicious


----------



## coppershot (Dec 10, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Slymeball was delicious


Second this. And you don't have to look hard to find something. Three packs will certainly result in something special.


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 10, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Second this. And you don't have to look hard to find something. Three packs will certainly result in something special.


Shit I’d say half a pack is all you need haha. One of the best


----------



## ruxing (Dec 10, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Stoked to pheno hunt theseView attachment 4764417


Well thats plenty to get you started for sure! I have one of each of them coming up in rotation soon! Keep us updated!


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Dec 15, 2020)

ruxing said:


> *@Dr.D81 *Well Doc I'm back from retirement and about to start bombing you guys with testers! If you're still on here LOL. Had some growing pains and work issues then spider mites but getting back on track!


i'm hoping i have a russet/broad mite sneak attack under control. will magnify some undersides to see if i see anything move on my clones of the same male. i just hit them with fels naptha solution after they were sprayed with plain water two days before. i have neem but they should be older before using the neem it said. dr. doom fogger has arrived already because about to run some testers for Calyx Bro's and last thing i need are those demons. thankfully a brand new tent goes a long way to a clean grow chamber. i'll wipe with bleach inside and fog the outside of the tent.

i wish my retirement was as sort as yours. i was down for a decade. lived on pot boards and did a ton of trading and gifting during that time.


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 28, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Bear creek Kush F2, this is my 50 day indica pheno. Frosty as glue when growing with a nice lime kush smell. This was her when growing and then today as getting trimmed up for jars. I still have 2 more phenos to come down, one is a huge girl that reeks of blueberry lime weirdness.
> View attachment 4552734
> 
> View attachment 4552735


Looks awesome! So glad I purchased those seeds! The Blueberry-lime should be a keeper....from what I hear its sweet blueberry on the inhale, then turns to sour lime on the exhale....personally, im hoping for a blueberry haze leaning plant


----------



## CannabisGardenYT (Apr 27, 2021)

Hey everyone!

I'm running some of Doc's gear this year. I ran the Divine Clementine last year and was happy with it so I decided to try Slymeball and Bear Creek Kush this year. This seemed like the best forum to post pics

The first two pics are of the Bear Creek Kush. The first one had a head start so its a bit bigger. The last pic is of the Slymeball. I started her about the same time as the first Bear Creek Kush, but ended up accidentally burning the heck out of her with hot compost. She's since recovered so she's growing rapidly again. Just topped her today as well.

I will probably post update pics every month if that's ok. I can already smell the terps of the Bear Creek Kush and am super happy I selected her this year!

Cheers and happy growing!


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 27, 2021)

CannabisGardenYT said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm running some of Doc's gear this year. I ran the Divine Clementine last year and was happy with it so I decided to try Slymeball and Bear Creek Kush this year. This seemed like the best forum to post pics
> 
> ...


You picked some good genetics. Slymeball is awesome


----------



## CannabisGardenYT (Apr 27, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> You picked some good genetics. Slymeball is awesome


I select what to grow primarily on flavor so I'm super excited to run both strains! I also have two packs of freebie testers from Doc that I want to explore, but that'll have to wait probably till next year or when I have more space


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Apr 27, 2021)

Goodness, gracious, great manifolding!


----------



## CannabisGardenYT (May 30, 2021)

Hey, it's been about a month and the plants are doing well. 

Both Bear Creek Kush's have probably been the most vigorous plants in the garden. Their lanky structure makes them ideal for training. I've done some pruning, but not a ton, both Bear Creek Kush plants seem to naturally space their nodes very well. 

The Slymeball is doing well. It is very lanky, but has been bushing out. The stems are pretty thick for such a lanky growth habit. 

The vigor of the Bear Creek Kush is honestly amazing. The second BCK plat started about a month after the other plants, but it's outperforming my other strains I already know it's going to be a pain in the ass trying to keep the height under my fence! I'll post more photos in a month! 


Bear Creek Kush F2 #1


Bear Creek Kush F2 #2


Slymeball


----------



## CannabisGardenYT (Jul 14, 2021)

Sorry for the late update, I meant to post an update at the end of June, but it slipped my mind. All the plants are doing wonderfully. They're all 6 feet or taller now

Here's the Bear Creek Kush F2 #1. She's about 6.5 ft tall with a bushy structure


Here's the Bear Creek Kush F2 #2. She's about 6.75 ft tall with a lankier growth structure than her sister


And here's the Slymeball. She's about 6 feet tall 

I'll post more progress pics in about a month!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 14, 2021)

@Dr.D81


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 14, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> @Dr.D81
> View attachment 4943750


He's a busy man, he hasn't been on this pg in a long time.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2021)

He's on Instagram! The only reason I go on there


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 14, 2021)

Mohican said:


> He's on Instagram! The only reason I go on there


How are you and your family doing Mo?


----------



## YardG (Jul 15, 2021)

Haven't taken any photos but I've got two of the AfPak crosses vegging outdoors in containers, one Purple Punch (female, getting big) and one Chem 91 (grew very slowly for awhile, starting to show preflowers but can't say for sure yet).

ETA: Oh jeez, someone kindly pointed out in DMs that this isn't the right place, I was thinking of Doc D and got overly excited when I saw the Doc's Dank thread pop up to the top of the Breeder section. Sorry 'bout that!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 15, 2021)

I’ll let him know everyone says hi when I see him today!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 15, 2021)

oldman60 said:


> He's a busy man, he hasn't been on this pg in a long time.


----------



## oldman60 (Jul 15, 2021)

How are you doing Bob?


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 15, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> I’ll let him know everyone says hi when I see him today!


Tell him that the Bruce Banner is excellant.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 15, 2021)

oldman60 said:


> How are you doing Bob?


doing well, tnx


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2021)

Finally got to meet the grandson!
Pool remodel is killing us. Everything is up and running for the first time today. It was scheduled to be completed at the end of May!!!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2021)

Frenchy Cannoli passed on Sunday


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 20, 2021)

Does doc have an email to get a strain list? I've really been digging the direct venmo to breeders and a nice list to choose from... I think I'm done with banks.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Aug 20, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Does doc have an email to get a strain list? I've really been digging the direct venmo to breeders and a nice list to choose from... I think I'm done with banks.


He has a website you can order from. www.docsdankseeds.com


----------



## Boatguy (Aug 20, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Does doc have an email to get a strain list? I've really been digging the direct venmo to breeders and a nice list to choose from... I think I'm done with banks.


Doc has never done me wrong. I love direct ordering as well.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 20, 2021)

Doc is one honest man, he'll stand by his products and his genetics are fire.


----------



## CannabisGardenYT (Aug 25, 2021)

Hey so its been a month and a half since my last update. I don't mean to wait so long so please forgive me.


The Slymeball has finally started to flower. She's a bit shorter than I expected, but plenty big still. She's maybe between week 1 and week 2 of flower. She smells primarily of pine with some slight citrus as well. Hoping that pine develops and becomes more lime in flavor as time rolls on, but she's beautifully frosted already.



The Bear Creek Kush F2 #1 is tied for the tallest plant in the garden with her sister the #2. She's still maybe in week one of flower, but I'm finally starting to get a sense if her flavor. So far she smells like blueberries. Very excited for this girl as I selected her primarily based of taste and flavor


The Bear Creek Kush F2 #2 is definitely a different phenotype than the #1. She's tied for tallest plant in the garden despit being topped multiple times. I suspected the two were different phenotypes, but its nice to know for sure. This is the pheno that I'm probably most excited for. She has a citric smell and remind me a lot of Jack Herer. She's only in week 1 or 2 of flower so there's not much flower formation yet, but just judging from her early smells, I know I will love her!



I'll try to post more picture of the flower formation as the develop more probably in a month or so. Peace!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 25, 2021)

CannabisGardenYT said:


> Hey so its been a month and a half since my last update. I don't mean to wait so long so please forgive me.
> 
> 
> The Slymeball has finally started to flower. She's a bit shorter than I expected, but plenty big still. She's maybe between week 1 and week 2 of flower. She smells primarily of pine with some slight citrus as well. Hoping that pine develops and becomes more lime in flavor as time rolls on, but she's beautifully frosted already.
> ...


Nice work!


----------



## Go go n chill (Aug 26, 2021)

CannabisGardenYT said:


> Hey so its been a month and a half since my last update. I don't mean to wait so long so please forgive me.
> 
> 
> The Slymeball has finally started to flower. She's a bit shorter than I expected, but plenty big still. She's maybe between week 1 and week 2 of flower. She smells primarily of pine with some slight citrus as well. Hoping that pine develops and becomes more lime in flavor as time rolls on, but she's beautifully frosted already.
> ...


Sounds like all of them are your favorite. Good stuff


----------



## CannabisGardenYT (Aug 28, 2021)

Go go n chill said:


> Sounds like all of them are your favorite. Good stuff


I always select primarily based on flavor and fragrance so it's nice to have hit on all of Doc's gear! I can't speak highly enough about his genetics


----------



## the real mccoy (Feb 7, 2022)

That's the other doc.


----------



## insulintype1 (Feb 7, 2022)

His SilverBlaze is fire good.. I liked it so much that I keep one as a mom.


----------

